# Please, August, do not taunt- it's BFPs that we want!



## morganwhite7

Hello all- I'm Morgan! DH and I have been TTC for 3 cycles now. This April we lost our son Jaxon at just 37 weeks. Hoping for our rainbow baby. I'm CD10 today and ready to catch this egg! Taking prenatals daily and also doing OPK's/temping. Comeonnn August 17th (9DPO lol) !!! 

I say we keep with tradition and do intros for any newcomers! 

Many of us on this thread have been together for a while and like to use first names which are listed below. We welcome new members! If I have missed anyone, please let me know and I will add you in! Best of luck to everyone, hopefully this is our lucky month!


:dust:


THE CHATTY CATHYS: (Almost HALFWAY there LADIES!!! :))


Jury- Julie DUE MAY!
Bubs- Emily DUE 11/1/13
Golds- Nikki DUE 1/18/14
TTC- Rachel DUE APRIL!
Disney- Kara DUE APRIL!
Waves- Amanda DUE 3/12/14
mwhite7- Morgan DUE APRIL!

HWPG- Mirolee
Clynn- Cassidy
asmcsm- Ashlee
NDT- Nichole
Cowgirl07- Katrina
Robert- Amanda
Pdx- Sonia
Prgirl_11- Marie
mommyxofxone- Beth (Mofo lol)
frsttimemama- Sandy
VivianJean- Amelia
BrunetteBimbo- BB
___________________

SmallTownGirl- STG
Miss LaLa- LaLa
littlesteph- Steph
BBWttc29-BBW
Hoping- Kyla
Lausie-Laura due 10/10/13
MizzyD-Mizzy
mom2pne-Simone
NoGreaterLove



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi everyone!
I am Emily, I got my BFP in February after 5 trying after having my Paragard IUD removed. I have a 3 1/2 year old son named Danny.

When I got my BFP I did the following things differently:

1 - Used OPKs and followed SMEP (Sperm meets egg plan - ask if you want to know!)
2 - Used preseed
3 - I took FertilAid and used FertileCM
4 - Stopped taking my allergy meds to week of O to promote ideal EWCM
5 - Drank 2 cups of green tea everyday

I didn't get my BFP until 17 DPO, so don't be discouraged if you are not an early result getter!

I'll be 27 weeks along tomorrow and am here supporting my girls and encouraging them every step of the way! <3


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi All,

I am Amanda, I'm 22, Oh is 25. We are currently trying to conceive peanut #1, after a MC in Oct 2012. This is our 8th month of actively TTC'ing.

Thank you for starting the new thread, Morgan!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm Ashlee, I'm 23 and DH is 25. We have been together 2 years and were married a little over a month ago. We have been TTC #1 since January of this year and I got a BFP in April, however that pregnancy ended in a miscarriage due to blighted ovum:cry:. Curently on CD45 of my first cycle after miscarriage, all BFNs so far but temp dropped today so guessing AF will be here soon.


----------



## HWPG

hi, i'm mirolee. with my bf 4 years. ttc #1 for <18 months, fourth cycle of clomid. had a chemical last cycle. we just had a bfp in july, so i'm hoping it's a trend that continues!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi all. I am Katrina-24, my dh-23 and I got married in December after years together. We have been ttc since March, when I started taking prenatals and started using opks during this cycle. I am currently cd 27.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Helllooooo August thread!!

I'm Kara (28), DH is 31 and we are TTC #1 after a MMC in April. This month we are going kamikaze style, OPKs, Pregnancy prep supplements, and BBT. I've had wonky cycles but just got my first positive OPK ever yesterday and today so I'm really hoping for great timing and a successful ovulation!! If we concieved this cycle I'd prob be able to go for an early scan by my bday (the 26th) and DH and I would be able to announce on our one year anniversary!! Eeeekk!! Fx'd for all of us this month!! :)


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Hi All! I'm currently on cd 21. My husband and I have been married for well over two years and ttc, mostly ntnp, for the last two years.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hello! My name is Nichole and I am 26. I am happily married to the love of my life who is 34. Together 4 1/2 years married almost 2. We have been ttc since Sept 2012 with a few month break in between. I am currently trying to kick start AF with provera and then will be taking my first round of 50mg of clomid cd 5-9.


----------



## pdxmom

AAAAnnnddd we're back!!! :D

Im Sonia...DH and me r 30...we r high school sweethearts and been married for 3.5 yrs now..we r trying for our first baby after 2 previous failed pregnancies...We believe our rainbow baby is right around the corner :hi:


----------



## pdxmom

SO we have babies coming in October,November,January,March and April ..... lets make some May babies :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm Sandy. Hubby and I have been together for 6 and a half years, married for 2. We started TTC in Jan. 2012. I had irregular cycles, and my doctor said I had PCOS. I started eating a low carb diet, lost 20 pounds and got pregnant all in about 6 weeks. We found out in October 2012. We lost our son at 39 weeks due to a rare cord condition that went undetected. It only happens in approx. 1.1% of pregnancies.. unfortunately, we were that 1.1%. I had an emergency C-section. He was stillborn, but he was within minutes of being born alive. It was a freak thing. He was absolutely perfect otherwise. We are TTC Baby #2. My cycles have not returned yet. I'm about a month and a half post partum. We are just kind of waiting. I bought OPK's Monday, and started using those just for curiosity's sake really. I started temping for the first time today. I have lost almost all of my pregnancy weight.. only 9 pounds to go until I'm back where I was when I got pregnant. I'm hoping that will help us, too. I'm going to continue to try to lose weight and eat a low carb diet until I get pregnant, too. If cycles don't start back up on their own before I go back to the doctor in September, my doctor is going to give me Clomid. We're just waiting to see what happens.. I guess that's my story!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> I'm Sandy. Hubby and I have been together for 6 and a half years, married for 2. We started TTC in Jan. 2012. I had irregular cycles, and my doctor said I had PCOS. I started eating a low carb diet, lost 20 pounds and got pregnant all in about 6 weeks. We found out in October 2012. We lost our son at 39 weeks due to a rare cord condition that went undetected. It only happens in approx. 1.1% of pregnancies.. unfortunately, we were that 1.1%. I had an emergency C-section. He was stillborn, but he was within minutes of being born alive. It was a freak thing. He was absolutely perfect otherwise. We are TTC Baby #2. My cycles have not returned yet. I'm about a month and a half post partum. We are just kind of waiting. I bought OPK's Monday, and started using those just for curiosity's sake really. I started temping for the first time today. I have lost almost all of my pregnancy weight.. only 9 pounds to go until I'm back where I was when I got pregnant. I'm hoping that will help us, too. I'm going to continue to try to lose weight and eat a low carb diet until I get pregnant, too. If cycles don't start back up on their own before I go back to the doctor in September, my doctor is going to give me Clomid. We're just waiting to see what happens.. I guess that's my story!

Welcome, Sandy! This is quite possibly the best group of ladies you could have ever stumbled across. We might be a little chatty and over whelming at first, but bear with us, we are so extremely supportive. I am SO sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: Goodluck trying for baby #2!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you! I appreciate it! Good luck TTC#1!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Welcome Sandy! I am so sorry about your baby good luck ttc!


----------



## clynn11

I'm Cassidy. 23, DH is 25. We were married a little over a month ago, but celebrated our 7 year anniversary just a few days ago. We've been dealing with a lot of medical bullshit that has interfered with TTC- they now believe my husband has tuberculosis in his spine. Hopefully we can get some answers and get back too putting 100% into TTC. We're TTC #1 :) 

Welcome Sandy!! I'm so so sorry about the loss of your sweet babe, but i'm sure a rainbow baby is right around the corner for you :hugs:

Rachel- YAAAAY gorgeous lines i'm so happy for you my dear.

Ash, i'm sorry about the temp drop :( :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sandy- I am SO sorry about your loss. I wish you all the luck in the world in ttc #2. Welcome to our group! :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you ladies!! Best of luck and wishes for everyone!


----------



## HWPG

Sandy, nice to see you here.


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee- where are you at in your cycle now?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi i'm almost 28 and dh is the same, have one dd and trying for number two.


This is our second cycle. Doing opks, soft cups, ferning microscope, annnnnd.... i think that's it. all i can remember right now lol!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Welcome, Sandy!!

Girls- is it normal for my opk to be blaringly positive for two days?? When do I O? I'm not sure how much BD I have left in me lol!! I'm tired!!


----------



## clynn11

You're supposed to consider your first positive THE positive to go by, and you can O anywhere from 12 to 36 hours after your pos. I normally get 2 days of pos. OPKs


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thank you!! I feel so silly I like don't know how these things work!! Lol I really hope this is the real deal and that it's enough to get that egg out!!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Question: Do you all find using opks helpful or stressful? My husband and I made the decision to start charting my temperatures last month, but that's all we do. I don't want to take the fun out of conceiving, but I would like to know if I'm ovulating and if it's consistent each month.


----------



## jury3

Nogreaterlove-I would use opks and not temp before I would temp and not use opks. The reason I say that is opks tell you you are about to ovulate. Your temp only confirms that you already O'd. Both are useful for sure, but by the time your temp spikes you've already missed O. Have you been charting and using opks at all?


----------



## jury3

I'm Julie. DW is 28 and I'm 29. We've been married over a year, together almost 6 years. We stated ttc #1 in Jan this year using a known sperm donor/at-home insemination. We just started cycle #7, round 2 of clomid. My gyno increased my dosage from 50mg to 100mg bc my progesterone was only 10.1 at 8dpo. I temp, use opks, use softcups and check my cervix with a speculum bc I can't reach it otherwise lol That's all I can think of....


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Jury - I've never used an opk. I literally just started charting about 5 days ago, which I know is pointless because it was approximately 3-4 dpo, but I wanted to get used to the process. Maybe I should buy opks for my next cycle.


----------



## pdxmom

Sandy sorry i missed u...im so sorry to read abt your loss..this is a great group of women who will make this process much easier and less stressful ...all the very best....aslo i do agree with julie abt your using opks before temping...i mean if u r goin to start monitoring the opks r the easier way to go too...but if u know around wen u o and u just wanna confirm with the temps so u can stop dtd...then surely temping is the way to go :thumbup:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have to temp AND use opks because my body likes to trick me with anovulatory cycles. You can get a pos opk and not actually ovulate. Opk's just let you know when your body is gearing up to O. Temping is the only way to know for a fact if and when you ovulate.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi! I'm Rachel. DH and I are both 30 and have been TTC #1 since August of last year. This is cycle 13, cycle 2 on clomid AND I got my bfp yesterday at 10 dpo, and a positive digi today. Waiting on my beta results. I'm absolutely terrified right now. Anyway, this is an awesome group of ladies so I'm not going anywhere! 

Welcome Sandy! I'm so sorry about your loss. Any chance of it happening again to your next baby?

Kara - I'd get 2 days of pos opks. Dunno if they lasted longer bc I'd stop testing. I ovulate the same day as my first positive. I can feel it and I've confirmed it with temping.


----------



## asmcsm

Welcome Sandy, so sorry about your sweet baby. I hope that you and your DH get your rainbow baby very soon :dust:

AFM, cervix is opening and started to spot :/ oh well bring on AF so I can get on with next cycle. Hoping to get back to 32 days, these 40 odd day cycles are killing me :?


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't remember if i said hi or not, hello sandy! welcome!! sorry my brain is mush.


temp is going up and no ferning this am. not even partial. but it's seemingly harder than i remember? you have to have the exact amount of saliva or it doesn't work. Had a neg on my opk last night. doesn't seem like any fertile cm either. it looks creamy. cramping and sore bbs so probably still coming but doesn't make me feel very confident seeing the temp go up today.


----------



## TTCaWee1

It looks like you usually have a big spike about 2 days before O. Hopefully it's coming!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hcg was 47. Is that good for 11 dpo?


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ttc i hope you're right and i wish i knew ANYTHING about hsg. sorry :/


----------



## wavescrash

I don't know if 47 is good or not but it really matters on your doubling time. Are you going for a repeat check?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah I go tomorrow.


----------



## asmcsm

With hcg some people have lower numbers. The "normal" range is so large that the exact number doesn't matter too much just that its doubling every 24-48 hours

AFM, still just spotting like orange/brown. Really thought AF would come full force by this morning, I never spot t the beginning, just the end


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Thank you all for the opk information. I think next cycle I will chart and use opks. For the last 5 days I have been waking up with severe headaches. Today is by far the worst. It took me hours to get out of bed and now that I'm up I feel like I could pass out again.


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning Ladies :)

Okay so just pre-planning this TTC cycle as always, and realized I will O next week Tues/Wed/Thurs hopefully. During O week I always go crazy, as I'm sure most of you understand, but this week will be very hard with every BD day in the middle of my work week. Sooo I am going to MAKE SURE this time that I BD morning and night all 3 days. Yes I'm crazy. But I want this baby and am willing to do whatever!!! Lol. Also trying Softcups this time round.. and advice? Just thought they'd be a good idea for before-work sex.. Hehe this is so exciting. I love feeling lucky again :)

OH YEAH, and we got THANKSGIVING DAY tickets to see the Steelers!!! It's for DH's birthday, which is the 28th. It will be freeeezing! Haha that was my first thought when he told me, I was like wtf but I'll be 4 months pregnant and in a snowsuit?!? :)


----------



## HWPG

good mornign morgan and all!
i hear you on the bd-fest. in fact, as i've said, OH is going away this weekend and i was like, "starting monday, Sexfest" so we've been calling next week Sexfest. you are ambitious with 2x per day. i think i'll Ov about thurs/fri/sat of next week, so i'm hoping monday- wed- friday saturday, unless a pos opk! i LOVE softcups, i highly recommend them. for new people, best to be put in laying down on your back. then scoop the cup from the back to the front (or bottom to top, however you visualize it) and then use a finger to "lock" it in, in the front, behind the bone/sticky out piece. once it is in place, just leave it, dont try to adjust it or anything, or it will leak. it takes a couples times, in fact you might want to waste one with a practice, but once you get the hang of it, your work day will be completely different, i promise! GL to us both!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

HWPG said:


> good mornign morgan and all!
> i hear you on the bd-fest. in fact, as i've said, OH is going away this weekend and i was like, "starting monday, Sexfest" so we've been calling next week Sexfest. you are ambitious with 2x per day. i think i'll Ov about thurs/fri/sat of next week, so i'm hoping monday- wed- friday saturday, unless a pos opk! i LOVE softcups, i highly recommend them. for new people, best to be put in laying down on your back. then scoop the cup from the back to the front (or bottom to top, however you visualize it) and then use a finger to "lock" it in, in the front, behind the bone/sticky out piece. once it is in place, just leave it, dont try to adjust it or anything, or it will leak. it takes a couples times, in fact you might want to waste one with a practice, but once you get the hang of it, your work day will be completely different, i promise! GL to us both!

What exactly are softcups? Sorry if it's a silly question.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you all! As far as it happening again, its as unlikely to happen again as it was to happen in the first place, BUT we will be checking for it via ultrasound, going to a specialist to be checked for it via more sensitive dopplars and ultrasound, and having a scheduled c-section justand in case. Had it been detected the first time, we would have just had a c-section and everything would have been fine. There is a 1.1% chance in single baby pregnancy and about 8% chance in twin pregnancy .. it was just a freak thing unfortunately. We are optimistic that it wont happen again. I started temping yesterday, and started doing OPK's on Monday. I found yesterday that mine are much darker in tje morning, probably because I drink so much (2-3 liters of lemon water per day not counting anything else I have ), and so even holding it for a few hours, it's maybe still too dilute? Anyway, the one yesterday morning was almost positive and todays is lighter. Maybe I missed it on Monday or Tuesday morning and it doesn't show well in the afternoon like I am thinking? Ugh! Either way, I'm a little bit excited because my cycles before getting pregnant were irregular, I'm glad my body may be doing something that it should be! :) Just have to wait and see I guess. 

Congrats, Rachel!! So exciting! I'm sure everything will be perfectly fine. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, good luck!! So ambitious! I seriously doubt hubby would be up for it in the mornings like that. He is SO not a morning person. Lol. I can't wait to be able to plan it though. :) Right now qe just are trying to BD every other day or so, which is pretty typical.

I was wondering about soft cups, too.


----------



## HWPG

https://softcup.com/
softcups are technically for your period. think of those "livestrong" bracelets with saran wrap in the center. so they are flexible and you push the sides of the circle together (so it makes like an hourglass shape) and you slide it into your body. for your period, it collects the blood and you take it out and throw it away. for ttc, it's supposed to hold the sperm closer to the cervix after sex, especially if you dont have time to lay about afterwards. plus, on the non-ttc front, if you have sex and then need to get up and do something (work, exercise, anything), it keeps all that goo inside an dyou dont have to worry about leaking at any moment or feeling wet/gross/sticky/etc. they are awesome. but tricky. but so awesome. 
does that help at all?


----------



## HWPG

and you can wear them for hours. i think like 12 hours or something, so they are not dangerous like tampons. also very good for sex on your period/right after your period, when it's a little more..... the after-effects can be less than desirable.


----------



## morganwhite7

"livestrong" bracelets with saran wrap- Bahaha spot on!! And BD 2x a day is just a wish!! Haha I'm sure that will not happen, but I can try ;) Sexfest for us next week, too. Hope I don't get ahead of myself, I'm usually BD'd out a day before O. Did you use those Softcups this past cycle by any chance?

Here's my dilemma.. Okay so I am just going to go ahead and buy ANOTHER Answer OPK w/ preggo test included ($20) and the Softcups too. But do I need to buy Preseed also?! We both have FINE fertility, no sperm/egg/motility/quality issues. But I'm worried the Softcups will kill sperm. I read that there was a study done and the Softcups w/ Preseed were the only ones with remaining sperm still alive. Lol so just wondering if I'd be better to not use em?? Lol maybe I'll stick to using em when I have to leave in the morning.. half and half. I feel like an experiment.. lol.


----------



## HWPG

yeah, i think half and half will work, morgan. i pretty much always use preseed - and not becuase i dont have ewcm, just because sometimes it takes me longer to warm up, and sometimes he doesnt take that time..... ykwim? plus, preseed doesnt *hurt* so i say "why not?". preseed is expensive; i wouldnt worry about it in your shoes.


----------



## asmcsm

I guess the :witch: just needed a little time to warm up. She's definitely hitting full force now. My back is killing me. Onto the next cycle! FX it will be easier than the last one


----------



## HWPG

so sorry ashlee. damn witch! hope you take meds/heating pad and can rest.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Mirolee - Soft cups sound interesting. Are they disposable?

Ashlee - Sorry to hear about AF.


----------



## RobertRedford

NoGreaterLove said:


> Question: Do you all find using opks helpful or stressful? My husband and I made the decision to start charting my temperatures last month, but that's all we do. I don't want to take the fun out of conceiving, but I would like to know if I'm ovulating and if it's consistent each month.

I have mixed feelings about OPK's. I love them because I get clear positives and have a really good idea of when I O, because I do not temp. OKP's also stress me out because I get this crazy anxiety about ahving sex enough, etc. 




TTCaWee1 said:


> Hcg was 47. Is that good for 11 dpo?

 Yep. As long as it doubles regularly, then it doesn't matter what the number is. Congrats, lady! 



asmcsm said:


> I guess the :witch: just needed a little time to warm up. She's definitely hitting full force now. My back is killing me. Onto the next cycle! FX it will be easier than the last one

Oh no! I am so sorry. I really hope your next cycle is normal. we all had wacky cycles this month-- mine was 40 days!! 

Nichole, any sign of AF? 

Happy Friday, ladies! beta was negative. not surprising. but, my doctor did suggest that we run a hormone panel to see why I am having these symptoms. I just ordered OH herbs to (hopefully) help his little guys. I am also going to use OPK's again this cycle, so I can have an idea of when I O, versus guessing.


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> Happy Friday, ladies! beta was negative. not surprising. but, my doctor did suggest that we run a hormone panel to see why I am having these symptoms. I just ordered OH herbs to (hopefully) help his little guys. I am also going to use OPK's again this cycle, so I can have an idea of when I O, versus guessing.

I hope you get some answers!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Robert - That's the thing I don't want to be stressed out. Last month I didn't know where I was in my cycle and I loved it! 

I hope you get some answers soon. What herbs does your husband take?


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee-so sorry about AF! My first cycle after MC was horrible too but this one was sooooo much better so ill bet everything will be much better now!!

I think I Od yesterday!! So awesome, an so excited for a normal cycle!! Feeling so optimistic!!


----------



## RobertRedford

NoGreaterLove said:


> Robert - That's the thing I don't want to be stressed out. Last month I didn't know where I was in my cycle and I loved it!
> 
> I hope you get some answers soon. What herbs does your husband take?

I normally don't mind, but my cycle ended up being realllllllly long (40 days versus the usual 29) so it was reallly frustrating! We're going to try Chinese herbs. The formulas are called :

five ancestors wu zi yan zong wan
you gui wan
jin kui shen qi wen


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Amanda those names sound lethal!! (Jk but seriously people, say each of those names aloud, I just did it and am LOLing IRL!! Haha)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol Amanda those names sound lethal!! (Jk but seriously people, say each of those names aloud, I just did it and am LOLing IRL!! Haha)

Lol, I know! I called the local whole foods to see if they carried them and couldnt stop giggling, I knew i was butchering the names, haha.


----------



## RobertRedford

Off topic, but for the ladies on here to run, do you have a favorite pair of running shoes? Mine are getting worn out and I can't decide on a new pair!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Those names are hilarious! 
Amanda I don't run so much anymore but my running walking shoes are nike's trail ridge 2 they are grey and pink. I have had them for a year and they are in great shape! 
AFM: nothing to exciting, except I posted on Fb that I had a headache according to my brother that means I pregnant. So funny!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Those names are hilarious!
> Amanda I don't run so much anymore but my running walking shoes are nike's trail ridge 2 they are grey and pink. I have had them for a year and they are in great shape!
> AFM: nothing to exciting, except I posted on Fb that I had a headache according to my brother that means I pregnant. So funny!

hmm..Ill have to look into those. I do a lot of trail running.

They honestly remind me of the incorrect asiana captains names that were broadcasted here in SF. Captain Sum Ting Wong, Wi Tu Lo, Ho Lee Fuk, and Ban Ding Ow"


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-sorry af got you!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hahaha Amanda you had to call and ask for them... LOL!! 

"Hi do you guys carry any GIN KWEE SHIN KWEE WIN by any chance?" (jin kui shen qi wen)

Lmao!! I am seriously laughing all alone at my desk, idk why but that is so hilarious to say.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I don't run unless someone is chasing me with a weapon BUT all my girlfriends run and I guess Nike and New Balance both have specific locations where you run on this machine and they do a bunch of calculations and measurements and then custom make you a pair of sneaks!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> I don't run unless someone is chasing me with a weapon BUT all my girlfriends run and I guess Nike and New Balance both have specific locations where you run on this machine and they do a bunch of calculations and measurements and then custom make you a pair of sneaks!!

LOL! I just spit my coffee out! There is a Nike store a few blocks away from my office...hmm..interesting. I am looking at a pair of nike's now, too.


----------



## RobertRedford

I just ordered the herbs from my friend (the acupuncturist) but I have been doing a lot of reading about them. Found this article, really interesting. So excited to see how it works for us! : 

A modification of You Gui Wan was used to treat 6 cases of male infertility. The formula was taken in bolus form in the morning and at noon. In the evening, it was taken in decoction form. After 3 weeks, one ingredient, Lu Jiao Jiao, was replaced with Lu Rong, and Ren Shen was added. The results: after being treated for 2-4 months, 83.3% of the patients regained fertility.(18)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry about the :witch: getting ya Ashlee

AFM- No sign of AF yet but today is last provera pill day! :thumbup: Hopefully soon af will show. I am hoping to get it out of the way before our road trip. Being on AF and stuck in the car for 12 hours does not sound fun.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Where are you going on a road trip too? I hope she is in and out before you leave!


----------



## HWPG

NGL, they are disposable (thankfully, because when you see the afterwards, you'll want to throw them away). ewwww...
in a funny yet disgusting story, mine was in the trash, and my bf apparently puts the trash can on the sink when he shaves (he uses an electric razor, so to catch the little hairs). he was like, "um, how about from now on you put that in a wrapper or something? it was kinda gross" and i was lik,e "why was your face in the trash?" hehehehehe.....


----------



## morganwhite7

Nichole how many days does AF usually last? Gosh I'm so sorry I just saw that you're on CD57.. I can't imagine having to wait like that to try again.. FX'd she shows in the next few days and doesn't get in your way!!

Mirolee- HAHAHA that's so funny!! Lol wish my DH would use a trashcan, I have to clean the sink every damn time!! ew!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks everyone. Kinda bummed she decided to come during my houseboat weekend but at least now I know. Just ordered OPKs, hpts, fertilitea and maca root for this cycle. Bring on the rainbow baby!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh tell me about maca root


----------



## RobertRedford

I've heard really mixed things about maca, Morgan. Be cautious while taking it!

I've heard that there are a lot of contradictions with things you wouldnt think about, ie, spices that you cook with daily, etc.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Katrina- I am going to Oregon and then Washington for my older brother's wedding.

Morgan- Thanks, I hope she shows up too. I've been in this boat before with long cycles and I am kind of use to it. It does freaking suck but what can you do. I am just happy to have provera this time to help me out.


----------



## morganwhite7

Nichole love the new picture!!! 

I love seeing what you guys look like IRL ;)


----------



## asmcsm

I'm only taking it because its supposed to help balance and regulate hormones which I obviously need right now and also it increases sex drive ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Morgan! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm only taking it because its supposed to help balance and regulate hormones which I obviously need right now and also it increases sex drive ;)

lol!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I might hate the bike rides sometimes but they are definitely working. I've gone from 218 to 213 in a little over a week :D. Hopefully I'll be under 200 in no time.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I might hate the bike rides sometimes but they are definitely working. I've gone from 218 to 213 in a little over a week :D. Hopefully I'll be under 200 in no time.

That is great!! It is such a good exercise, you really can't go wrong!


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> Off topic, but for the ladies on here to run, do you have a favorite pair of running shoes? Mine are getting worn out and I can't decide on a new pair!

Amanda - It really depends on your foot/gait/distances/etc... but I really do recommend going to a place that will do an analysis for you. 

I thought I needed a support cushion shoe, like an Asics. Turns out I need a neutral shoe. With my foot, I love love love the Nike Pegasus. I still get shin splints, but they are tolerable now. Before they were debilitating!

Oh and they also made a custom insole for me. The Pegasus will only last 500 miles, but the insole with be good for 1000+ minimum, so I can reuse them with my next shoe.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh fun, I love road trips and weddings! 
Lovely picture I want to change mine but dh doesn't want his face on bnb so you ladies will have to fb stalk instead!


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Off topic, but for the ladies on here to run, do you have a favorite pair of running shoes? Mine are getting worn out and I can't decide on a new pair!
> 
> Amanda - It really depends on your foot/gait/distances/etc... but I really do recommend going to a place that will do an analysis for you.
> 
> I thought I needed a support cushion shoe, like an Asics. Turns out I need a neutral shoe. With my foot, I love love love the Nike Pegasus. I still get shin splints, but they are tolerable now. Before they were debilitating!
> 
> Oh and they also made a custom insole for me. The Pegasus will only last 500 miles, but the insole with be good for 1000+ minimum, so I can reuse them with my next shoe.Click to expand...

After a lot of debating, I _just_ bought the pegasus 29's!


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Off topic, but for the ladies on here to run, do you have a favorite pair of running shoes? Mine are getting worn out and I can't decide on a new pair!
> 
> Amanda - It really depends on your foot/gait/distances/etc... but I really do recommend going to a place that will do an analysis for you.
> 
> I thought I needed a support cushion shoe, like an Asics. Turns out I need a neutral shoe. With my foot, I love love love the Nike Pegasus. I still get shin splints, but they are tolerable now. Before they were debilitating!
> 
> Oh and they also made a custom insole for me. The Pegasus will only last 500 miles, but the insole with be good for 1000+ minimum, so I can reuse them with my next shoe.Click to expand...
> 
> After a lot of debating, I _just_ bought the pegasus 29's!Click to expand...

What color are they?! Mine were the obnoxious blue ones! I love them!


----------



## Cowgirl07

AFM: Day 3 of headache, I asked my dh to get me aspirin yesterday he comes home with 80 mg stuff.
Another off topic question. We are thinking about possibly getting a new vehicle. Let's just say excited is an understatement. We are thinking either a chevy equinox or a rendezvous. Any suggestions? We are looking a a small to mid size suvs, maybe by the time we get it we will be able to buy a car seat!


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Off topic, but for the ladies on here to run, do you have a favorite pair of running shoes? Mine are getting worn out and I can't decide on a new pair!
> 
> Amanda - It really depends on your foot/gait/distances/etc... but I really do recommend going to a place that will do an analysis for you.
> 
> I thought I needed a support cushion shoe, like an Asics. Turns out I need a neutral shoe. With my foot, I love love love the Nike Pegasus. I still get shin splints, but they are tolerable now. Before they were debilitating!
> 
> Oh and they also made a custom insole for me. The Pegasus will only last 500 miles, but the insole with be good for 1000+ minimum, so I can reuse them with my next shoe.Click to expand...
> 
> After a lot of debating, I _just_ bought the pegasus 29's!Click to expand...
> 
> What color are they?! Mine were the obnoxious blue ones! I love them!Click to expand...

They're probably the same, haha, almost tiffany blue with white trim.


----------



## BubsMom17

Cowgirl07 said:


> AFM: Day 3 of headache, I asked my dh to get me aspirin yesterday he comes home with 80 mg stuff.
> Another off topic question. We are thinking about possibly getting a new vehicle. Let's just say excited is an understatement. We are thinking either a chevy equinox or a rendezvous. Any suggestions? We are looking a a small to mid size suvs, maybe by the time we get it we will be able to buy a car seat!

If I had the ability to buy a car right now, the SUV I would get is the Nissan Murano. I love love love them! I also like (and have always loved) the Subaru Outbacks. The new models are really sport utility looking. :thumbup:

I think Kara has one! You should ask what she thinks.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> AFM: Day 3 of headache, I asked my dh to get me aspirin yesterday he comes home with 80 mg stuff.
> Another off topic question. We are thinking about possibly getting a new vehicle. Let's just say excited is an understatement. We are thinking either a chevy equinox or a rendezvous. Any suggestions? We are looking a a small to mid size suvs, maybe by the time we get it we will be able to buy a car seat!

OOOh how exciting! I loooooove my toyota highlander. LOVE it.


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: Day 3 of headache, I asked my dh to get me aspirin yesterday he comes home with 80 mg stuff.
> Another off topic question. We are thinking about possibly getting a new vehicle. Let's just say excited is an understatement. We are thinking either a chevy equinox or a rendezvous. Any suggestions? We are looking a a small to mid size suvs, maybe by the time we get it we will be able to buy a car seat!
> 
> OOOh how exciting! I loooooove my toyota highlander. LOVE it.Click to expand...

My in-laws just got a new one (well it's a 2010, but like brand new!), and it is awesome!!! I want sooo bad! I also like the Honda Pilot for larger SUV sizes.


----------



## BubsMom17

Here are my Pegasus's:
Me and Roxy relaxing after our run:



ETA: Stupid sideways picture....


----------



## Cowgirl07

If we get one, it won't be brand new, but it will be a lot newer the the 97 century I drive now :haha: But dh said after crops and calves go we will look into a new more reliable ride for me.


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> AFM: Day 3 of headache, I asked my dh to get me aspirin yesterday he comes home with 80 mg stuff.
> Another off topic question. We are thinking about possibly getting a new vehicle. Let's just say excited is an understatement. We are thinking either a chevy equinox or a rendezvous. Any suggestions? We are looking a a small to mid size suvs, maybe by the time we get it we will be able to buy a car seat!
> 
> OOOh how exciting! I loooooove my toyota highlander. LOVE it.Click to expand...
> 
> My in-laws just got a new one (well it's a 2010, but like brand new!), and it is awesome!!! I want sooo bad! I also like the Honda Pilot for larger SUV sizes.Click to expand...

Mine is a 2013 (but same body style) and its great. I really couldn't recommend it more! 

My Pegasus's are a bit lighter than yours. Let me hunt down a link of the color I got...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Getting a new car is exciting! I am still so freaking happy with my new ford fusion. I hadn't had my own car in about 3 years and the car we have is horrible. It is a 91 toyota corolla hatch back that DH mainly uses as a work car so it is trashed. Plus it's stick and I hate driving stick. I will if I have to but I'd prefer not to. 

I always thought about getting into running. I am way to out of shape to really go all out but I would do the couch 2 5k program. I am way 2 embarrassed to run outside so I never really started.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Getting a new car is exciting! I am still so freaking happy with my new ford fusion. I hadn't had my own car in about 3 years and the car we have is horrible. It is a 91 toyota corolla hatch back that DH mainly uses as a work car so it is trashed. Plus it's stick and I hate driving stick. I will if I have to but I'd prefer not to.
> 
> I always thought about getting into running. I am way to out of shape to really go all out but I would do the couch 2 5k program. I am way 2 embarrassed to run outside so I never really started.

I definitely know that feeling, and couldn't tell you how amazing it is once you start running. The hardest part is getting out of the house and taking the first steps. I had to keep telling myself that even though it was hard and it sucked at first, I was still doing better than everyone else who was sitting at home! Riding a bike is great exercise too, and I think you will find it to be just as satisfying and good for you! 

I have a realllly slow day at work and I am awfully bored. It is only 11am and I am going slightly batty already. There are so many other things that I could be doing right now, haha. I need to run so many errands that sitting at work doing nothing is making me go insannneee.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I really am loving the bike. My legs aren't loving is as much though :haha:. Our bike rides are turning into bonding time for DH and I. He looks forward to the bike rides more then I do :).


----------



## Cowgirl07

I keep forgetting about the time differences for all of us. I don't run anymore my knees aren't good after 3 years of running, 4 miles or more in high school. Plus cheering was hard on them too. I don't know what they called it but my knee cap twists. So I content myself with walking and riding.


----------



## BubsMom17

Cowgirl07 said:


> I keep forgetting about the time differences for all of us. I don't run anymore my knees aren't good after 3 years of running, 4 miles or more in high school. Plus cheering was hard on them too. I don't know what they called it but my knee cap twists. So I content myself with walking and riding.

It is hard on the body... I ran cross-country in high school and everytime I stop running for a while and start again, I end up with nasty bursitis in my hip and knee. I had a bad hip injury in 2011 and it took FOREVER to recover.

I finally learned how to slowly increase my runs... I'll have to remember that after baby is here!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yeah I was in cross country too, it was so hard on my body. I skipped afs for up to 3 months at a time. But when we trained we ran up to 10 miles. My senior year is when it got bad, luckily I still did well its just practice that did me in. My knee cap will slide on the bone of my leg so they told me after that not to much running and no more on roads it has to be a softer surface.


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yeah I was in cross country too, it was so hard on my body. I skipped afs for up to 3 months at a time. But when we trained we ran up to 10 miles. My senior year is when it got bad, luckily I still did well its just practice that did me in. My knee cap will slide on the bone of my leg so they told me after that not to much running and no more on roads it has to be a softer surface.

I had the same problem with my knee caps which is why I quit paying soccer and basketball.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I hope AF shows soon! I'm excited for you to start your clomid :)

Ashlee-Sorry AF showed :( Hopefully your next cycle will be a better one...

Morgan-They say it's good to give the sperm time to regenerate, so you'd probably be ok with one time a day! lol Not to mention you are both gonna end up with raw naughty bits gettin at it that much! 
I've never put my softcups in unless I was sitting, but I've heard lots of girls do it laying down. I definitely would say to practice once or twice though. 

For the other girls asking about soft cups, I know they make ones that are reusable. Personally, I would rather use the disposable ones bc, like Mirolee said, they are not pretty when they come back out!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Nichole-I hope AF shows soon! I'm excited for you to start your clomid :)
> 
> Ashlee-Sorry AF showed :( Hopefully your next cycle will be a better one...
> 
> Morgan-They say it's good to give the sperm time to regenerate, so you'd probably be ok with one time a day! lol Not to mention you are both gonna end up with raw naughty bits gettin at it that much!
> I've never put my softcups in unless I was sitting, but I've heard lots of girls do it laying down. I definitely would say to practice once or twice though.
> 
> For the other girls asking about soft cups, I know they make ones that are reusable. Personally, I would rather use the disposable ones bc, like Mirolee said, they are not pretty when they come back out!

I'm one of those who can't comfortably get a softcup in unless I stand with one leg up on a ledge, like the bathtub. They're so awkward for me to put in! Not trying to be intrusive, but how do you put it in while sitting?


----------



## clynn11

Sorry about AF Ash :hugs: :hugs: Next cycle will be our cycles!!!!

Nichole, hope AF shows for you soon! 

All you sporty ladies, making me look bad. I was a cheerleader for a week in 7th grade and then quit because I hated all the girls on it. LOL. That was my sports run lmao.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here's my mid day hpt!! 12dpo! After 2 bottles of water! I think it's looking good!



Can't wait for my second beta tomorrow!

Ashlee sorry AF got you but at least you can start over!! 

I used softcups and loved them!! I didn't use preseed with them and I got preggo! I have it but i havent used it in a few cycles. I worked every day during my fertile time this month and used the softcups.


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, Holy lines! those are amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## RobertRedford

I have been doing a lot of reading about male infertility. I know that I am jumping the gun, but I'm bored at work, so hey.

Here is another neat article on MFI, if anyone is interested. 

https://natural-fertility-info.com/mens-fertility


----------



## Cowgirl07

Maybe I should investigate the soft cups. I think I would be awful about putting them in though. 
Rachel-great lines!! Looking good for 12 dpo! 
AFM: After a interesting morning, I washed my puppy went for a walk and went and did chores. Now waiting for dh to come home!


----------



## mommyxofxone

RobertRedford said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Nichole-I hope AF shows soon! I'm excited for you to start your clomid :)
> 
> Ashlee-Sorry AF showed :( Hopefully your next cycle will be a better one...
> 
> Morgan-They say it's good to give the sperm time to regenerate, so you'd probably be ok with one time a day! lol Not to mention you are both gonna end up with raw naughty bits gettin at it that much!
> I've never put my softcups in unless I was sitting, but I've heard lots of girls do it laying down. I definitely would say to practice once or twice though.
> 
> For the other girls asking about soft cups, I know they make ones that are reusable. Personally, I would rather use the disposable ones bc, like Mirolee said, they are not pretty when they come back out!
> 
> I'm one of those who can't comfortably get a softcup in unless I stand with one leg up on a ledge, like the bathtub. They're so awkward for me to put in! Not trying to be intrusive, but how do you put it in while sitting?Click to expand...


roll backwards on the bed is how i do it, after sex, and insert it. actually seems easier!



ttc congrats on that line!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm: my opks still negative, and it seems like my fertile signs are disappearing.... ????


----------



## Cowgirl07

mommyxofxone said:


> afm: my opks still negative, and it seems like my fertile signs are disappearing.... ????

How often do you use opks? What time of day?


----------



## clynn11

That's a gorgeous, gorgeous line Rachel!!!! This is your take home baby, I just know it!!!!!!!!!! <3 What is your due date according to O date?


----------



## clynn11

Hehehehe K I had to calculate it for you. If you O'd July 21st like your chart states, your due date is April 13th!! Woot woot!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

RobertRedford said:


> NoGreaterLove said:
> 
> 
> Robert - That's the thing I don't want to be stressed out. Last month I didn't know where I was in my cycle and I loved it!
> 
> I hope you get some answers soon. What herbs does your husband take?
> 
> I normally don't mind, but my cycle ended up being realllllllly long (40 days versus the usual 29) so it was reallly frustrating! We're going to try Chinese herbs. The formulas are called :
> 
> five ancestors wu zi yan zong wan
> you gui wan
> jin kui shen qi wenClick to expand...

I may look into these. I started drinking red raspberry leaf tea a few months ago and I love it. I think it's part of the reason I conceived last month. Unfortunately it ended up being a chemical, but at least I know that I can conceive. 



HWPG said:


> NGL, they are disposable (thankfully, because when you see the afterwards, you'll want to throw them away). ewwww...
> in a funny yet disgusting story, mine was in the trash, and my bf apparently puts the trash can on the sink when he shaves (he uses an electric razor, so to catch the little hairs). he was like, "um, how about from now on you put that in a wrapper or something? it was kinda gross" and i was lik,e "why was your face in the trash?" hehehehehe.....

Lol ... Maybe I'll buy some. I will try anything once. 



Cowgirl07 said:


> AFM: Day 3 of headache, I asked my dh to get me aspirin yesterday he comes home with 80 mg stuff.
> Another off topic question. We are thinking about possibly getting a new vehicle. Let's just say excited is an understatement. We are thinking either a chevy equinox or a rendezvous. Any suggestions? We are looking a a small to mid size suvs, maybe by the time we get it we will be able to buy a car seat!


OMG, I've been having headaches all week. My body also aches. I feel like I'm coming down with the flu, which isn't cool. I haven't been sick in years.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-That line looks amazing!!! Def the darkest one yet! 

Amanda-I sit on the toilet and just slide it on in. I put tampons in the same way. I'm not sure I have a trick or anything to better explain...lol Since we do it the insemination route, I have to be extra careful what position I'm in so I don't spill the goods out of the cup.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Rachel - Those lines are beautiful!!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> Rachel-That line looks amazing!!! Def the darkest one yet!
> 
> Amanda-I sit on the toilet and just slide it on in. I put tampons in the same way. I'm not sure I have a trick or anything to better explain...lol Since we do it the insemination route, I have to be extra careful what position I'm in so I don't spill the goods out of the cup.

:rofl: that image makes me laugh. Thanks..ill have to try it..


----------



## NDTaber9211

Officially took my past provera pill. cmooooooooon af!


----------



## Cowgirl07

NoGreaterLove-I hope your headache stops I normally get them right before AF.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Cowgirl07 said:


> NoGreaterLove-I hope your headache stops I normally get them right before AF.

Really? I never get them. Five days in a row is getting old and annoying. I may call my doctor if they don't improve over the weekend. If I'm coming down with something I just wish it would hit me already. 

Also, I forgot to comment about the car. Have you considered the ford edge? I love everything about it.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep normally just the day before but this week I have had one almost every day. 
No I haven't I am open to any and all suggestions. lol Just as long as they handle snow and my crazy driving skills I am all ears!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yep normally just the day before but this week I have had one almost every day.
> No I haven't I am open to any and all suggestions. lol Just as long as they handle snow and my crazy driving skills I am all ears!

lol! A friend of ours has a ford edge and loves it. its really cute!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yep normally just the day before but this week I have had one almost every day.
> No I haven't I am open to any and all suggestions. lol Just as long as they handle snow and my crazy driving skills I am all ears!

AF is 4-5 days out and I've had one every day this week. On top of that my back is killing me and my throat is scratchy. My body clearly hates me right now.

The ford edge is great on gas for being an suv. I drove it over 300 miles once and only used half a tank. I was really impressed. It's such a smooth drive too.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

RobertRedford said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Yep normally just the day before but this week I have had one almost every day.
> No I haven't I am open to any and all suggestions. lol Just as long as they handle snow and my crazy driving skills I am all ears!
> 
> lol! A friend of ours has a ford edge and loves it. its really cute!Click to expand...


It's so darn cute. It didn't take much to win me over. I love the automatic adjustable seating when I'm getting in and out, and I've always been a sucker for leather seats ... and handbags :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Af is due today for me. Thus the headaches I guess.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Cowgirl07 said:


> Af is due today for me. Thus the headaches I guess.

I hope she doesn't show.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me too! BFN through yesterday though. My cycle varies a day or so, so she could even come tomorrow. One month it will be 28 day the next 29. I wonder if I ovulate a day later depending on which side. Hmmm.


----------



## RobertRedford

Goodluck, Katrina! I hope you get a bfp!! When are you going to test again? Or are you going to wait a few days to see if AF shows her face? 

I have been doing a little too much research on male factor infertility, I have managed to self diagnose OH varicocele, and now its just depressing. boo.

I hope everyone has a great weekend! Almost an hour left of work for me and I AM SO BORED!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Cowgirl07 said:


> Me too! BFN through yesterday though. My cycle varies a day or so, so she could even come tomorrow. One month it will be 28 day the next 29. I wonder if I ovulate a day later depending on which side. Hmmm.

My cycles are always 26 days. I wonder if that's too short.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

RobertRedford said:


> Goodluck, Katrina! I hope you get a bfp!! When are you going to test again? Or are you going to wait a few days to see if AF shows her face?
> 
> I have been doing a little too much research on male factor infertility, I have managed to self diagnose OH varicocele, and now its just depressing. boo.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend! Almost an hour left of work for me and I AM SO BORED!

Has your OH ever had a SA done? My doctor wants my husband to have one done before the end of the year since we've been ntnp and ttc for over two years.


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> Goodluck, Katrina! I hope you get a bfp!! When are you going to test again? Or are you going to wait a few days to see if AF shows her face?
> 
> I have been doing a little too much research on male factor infertility, I have managed to self diagnose OH varicocele, and now its just depressing. boo.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend! Almost an hour left of work for me and I AM SO BORED!

I will not test again, I will wait it out. If she is a no show on monday I will steal my pregnancy test from my opks. But I have a feeling she is coming. 
I have diagnosed my husband already well he has a fatty liver so I looked it up an it isn't the most promising. 
I hope everyone has a great weekend! We are going to dinner.


----------



## BubsMom17

Rachel - That line is so dark... I am wondering if multiples... Just a thought...


----------



## RobertRedford

NoGreaterLove said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck, Katrina! I hope you get a bfp!! When are you going to test again? Or are you going to wait a few days to see if AF shows her face?
> 
> I have been doing a little too much research on male factor infertility, I have managed to self diagnose OH varicocele, and now its just depressing. boo.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend! Almost an hour left of work for me and I AM SO BORED!
> 
> Has your OH ever had a SA done? My doctor wants my husband to have one done before the end of the year since we've been ntnp and ttc for over two years.Click to expand...

We will have a SA done in a few months, we're going to try alternative therapies first. I dont know if either of us are ready to face a negative SA. 



BubsMom17 said:


> Rachel - That line is so dark... I am wondering if multiples... Just a thought...

Ooooh Rachel, how fun would that be?!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Robert - Yeah, I understand wanting to wait. It's difficult. I'm all about natural remedies.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cowgirl07 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> afm: my opks still negative, and it seems like my fertile signs are disappearing.... ????
> 
> How often do you use opks? What time of day?Click to expand...



I test in the evening, and just once a day. That's all i did with my last time i did opks when i got dd, and all it says i need with the opks i use. :/

but it could still be super early as i can o anywhere from 16-22. Ugh. i'm only on 16 now. my cycles are totally unreliable and horrid.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Loooove my Nissan Murano more then anything!!

I just got done with a 14 hour work day so I'm fried and I missed like everything today, sorry girls!!

Rachel- that line is darkkkkkk!! My beta at 11dpo was 87 so you are doing just fine!! This is definitely your sticky bean!!

Soft cups freak me out, if I O after sex and then chill for 30 mins like nearly nothing comes out of me.

Julie- is that how you insem? With softcups? I pictured like a syringe-type sitch...you know turkey baster! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mommy- your temp rise today was pretty big! Is it possible you O'd yesterday and missed your surge??

I hope we aren't supposed to bd tonight bc I don't think I can! I'm so tired!


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't think i missed it. only finding creamy cm and honestly i think we're just too early in our cycle. I will bd tonight with soft cups and all that JUST in case but i think i just have to be patient. sometimes i have one shorter cycle, followed by a longer one. last one was like 30, so this will probably be longer. :( uuuuuugh.


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, your line looks great! So exciting! 

So, I think I drink too much water to do OPK's anytime but first thing in the morning. Super light Monday, Tuesday, & Wednesday afternoons. Fairly dark first thing yesterday morning, then super light in the afternoon. Fairly dark first thing this morning, then super light this afternoon.. I'm seeing a pattern there. I don't think they are quite positive yet, but still fairly dark. Ugh. I have no idea!


----------



## goldstns

I promise to introduce and catch up. Family is over for dinner, but wanted to tell yall asap.... :girl:


----------



## RobertRedford

Wooohoooo Nikki!!!! So excited for you!!! I hope you like pink!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Belated Intro: Hi, I'm STG and I'm only checking in once in a while to keep the stress of TTC down by not focusing on it too much. My sig and charts contain everything else of TTC interest. ;)

Thanks for the new thread, Morgan :) (Please put STG for my nickname on the first page) ;)

Congrats on the BFP, Rachel!! Lucky 13! :happydance: H&H 9 mos!

Thanks for the hugs and well wishes on the old thread, Nichole! :hugs: Hope you get your BFP soon too! :dust:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Nicki!


----------



## mommyxofxone

goldstns said:


> I promise to introduce and catch up. Family is over for dinner, but wanted to tell yall asap.... :girl:

awesome!!! congrats!!!



SmallTownGal said:


> Belated Intro: Hi, I'm STG and I'm only checking in once in a while to keep the stress of TTC down by not focusing on it too much. My sig and charts contain everything else of TTC interest. ;)
> 
> Thanks for the new thread, Morgan :) (Please put STG for my nickname on the first page) ;)
> 
> Congrats on the BFP, Rachel!! Lucky 13! :happydance: H&H 9 mos!
> 
> Thanks for the hugs and well wishes on the old thread, Nichole! :hugs: Hope you get your BFP soon too! :dust:

:wave: hello!!!



afm- looked over old charts. seems cd21 is actually more of the time i o. :( got a ways then ladies. got like 5 more days before i'm there. ugh.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ahhhhh Nikki!! A sweet little pink bundle, so happy for you!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yay for a girl!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks everyone! I've thought multiples too....I guess we will see with my beta tomorrow. As fun as twins would be, I'm hoping its just one strong poppyseed. I'm a small person with a ginormous husband. Twins would wreck me. 

Kara - your 11 dpo beta was 87?! That's crazy high! Now I'm worried mines not high enough. 

Nikki - yay for a girl!! I had a feeling it was a girl!

I want to do a gender reveal party. Or have the dr put the sex in an envelope and then take it to a bakery and have them bake the inside of the cake the blue or pink....same with balloons. Have a box filled with either color and open it to let the balloons out....sounds fun right?

For whoever asked about opks, I used them at least 3 times a day near o time. 

Julie - I was thinking you used a syringe or something to insert it. Maybe you should try it and inject the sperm with some force since the force of ejaculation helps drive the sperm up into the cervix...you could use the speculum and have dw shoot it up in there. Then put the softcup in...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Gender reveal parties do sound fun but there is NO way I could wait long enough to have one. I'd want to know asap :haha:


----------



## jury3

Nikki-A girl!!!! Yay!!! I was also guessing a girl for you! So exciting!

Kara-I've wanted a Nissan Murano for a few years now. When my last car crapped out on me I bought an orange Dodge Caliber. There was an orange Nissan Murano in the same lot, but at the time I couldn't afford it. I've been thinking about a new car a lot lately (not that I can afford it right now) and that's what I'm leaning towards.
You've been bding a ton, I think you'll be ok to take night off! lol With that temp spike, there's a good chance you O'd anyway. 

As far as syringe vs softcup...we started out inserting with a syringe. We don't use a speculum to put it in bc the speculum could end up pulling the sperm back out. We also don't squeeze it in too quickly bc it pushes it back out. When we did it that way we would do little spurts and then wait and do more spurts. It kind of simulated normal ejaculation but didn't make it come back out. Honestly I didn't like doing it that way bc I hated having to make sure I was laying down, I couldn't get up and pee, etc. So, that's when we started using soft cups. 
Then we decided to start inseminating at our donor's house so we didn't have to worry about keeping it body temperature. So he would put the donation in a jar and leave it in the bathroom, we would syringe it out, put it in the cup and I'd put the cup in.
More recently we decided maybe it was bad to use the jar bc I had to wash it and that could be killing the sperm. Plus when you syringe it out of a jar there is always a little left that you can't get...so, no he puts it right into the soft cup, leaves it in the bathroom and we go in and put the cup in.

There's a thread on here dedicated to at-home insemination success stories. I've literally read through every single one and recorded stats...bc I like to see numbers (Type A much?). I compared people who used syringe vs people who used soft cups and honestly it was about the same. There's actually a girl who just got preggo from the same method I'm doing, so I know it works. Just waiting for my body to figure out what it's doing...100mg of clomid started tonight!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-We had a gender reveal party for our friends and it was so much fun! It was their second baby though. They'd already had a baby shower for the first one, didn't want to have another baby shower but wanted to celebrate somehow. So we convinced them to let us do a gender reveal. The doc sealed it in an envelope and they brought it to us, we were the only ones who knew! We poked a hole in a blue ballon so when they blew them up the pink one blew up since it was a girl and the blue one didn't. I made pink bows and blue bow ties, so everyone had to pick one based on what they thought it would be. So fun!

For the opk discussion, I do them at least 3 times a day bc I've gotten positives first thing in the morning, middle of the day and as late as 9 or 10 pm...you never know when the surge is going to happen and you only have so much time after a positive....I use the digis bc I hate guessing lines! lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Will update soon ladies but Rachel- what a beautiful line!!! 

AND bought a First Response OPK today w/ a test :) So ready to go and waiting til Sunday, hopefully Monday, to start POthatS! Only have 7 so I'm tight on sticks.. May stop and get some $ sto ones though to feed my addiction.. Since DH and I went to FOUR diff CVS/Walgreens today and they were all out of OPKs! Lol it was funny DH said "oh here we are, the family planning section!" 

Nighty night all :)


----------



## RobertRedford

We went to dinner and I had reallly bad cramps all dinner. Was starting to worry that something was wrong. Got home, went pee, AF is here again. :( Super dark red with clots, so theres no way its spotting. beta is negative. Im officially confused!


----------



## clynn11

Sorry AF got you Amanda :hugs:

Yay for a baby girl Nikki!!! So exciting and so much fun!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda- I'm sorry hun :hugs: confusing cycles are the worst.


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> We went to dinner and I had reallly bad cramps all dinner. Was starting to worry that something was wrong. Got home, went pee, AF is here again. :( Super dark red with clots, so theres no way its spotting. beta is negative. Im officially confused!

Oh Amanda...tht is soo wierd...how did tht happen...the only time this happened to me was during my mc in feb...but if your beta was negative then??????hmmm...this is so confusing...

Nikki - yaay for a girl...so cute...id love to have a girl to shop for all the pretty stuff

Rachel...Beautiful lines...and ive already mentioned before...im thinking twins ...so exciting 

Aslee - im so sorry af got u...hopefully this will b a better cycle...

Sorry im havent got a chance to come online all day...pooped right now with all the stuff goin on all day...will catch up soon...have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## jury3

Amanda-Did you find out your hcg from before AF, the one they didn't tell you before? That just seems very strange...that's like a double period. Ain't nobody got time fo that!!! Lol I hope it ends quickly...


----------



## pdxmom

Julie yaay for starting clomid today...all the best for this mth hun :thumbup:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel-if you were 47 at 10dpo, you'd be mid to high 70s by 11dpo hun. The range varies so much for everyone and that line is ridiculous!! Everything it totally fine, I'm sorry I scared you, I meant to be encouraging :( 

Amanda- :( that's really weird, I'm so sorry hun, WTF is going on??


----------



## HWPG

Kara, your chart and bd pattern look great!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sorry, Amanda. Hope you can get some answers soon! 

My OPK this morning was much lighter than the previous two mornings'. Hmm.. I do have a question about this temping business though. Now, granted, I have only been temping for 3 days so there is not much data to go on here, BUT the first 2 days, my temp was 97.05 both days, then this morning it was 96.76. That seems like a lot considering the thermometer measures down to the hundredth. Or am I reading to much into it? What could that drop mean? What is a good website to go read about temping and such so I can kinda get the hang of it? I hate asking so many questions about all of this.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Nikki - Congrats on the baby girl!!!!

Amanda - So sorry .... I wonder what's going on.

Today is officially my 6th day with a headache. I used a heating pad for my back and hips last night, but I'm still in pain. I'm just going to take it easy today and relax.


----------



## Disneybaby26

HWPG said:


> Kara, your chart and bd pattern look great!

Thank you so much, Mirolee!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

jury3 said:


> Rachel-We had a gender reveal party for our friends and it was so much fun! It was their second baby though. They'd already had a baby shower for the first one, didn't want to have another baby shower but wanted to celebrate somehow. So we convinced them to let us do a gender reveal. The doc sealed it in an envelope and they brought it to us, we were the only ones who knew! We poked a hole in a blue ballon so when they blew them up the pink one blew up since it was a girl and the blue one didn't. I made pink bows and blue bow ties, so everyone had to pick one based on what they thought it would be. So fun!
> 
> For the opk discussion, I do them at least 3 times a day bc I've gotten positives first thing in the morning, middle of the day and as late as 9 or 10 pm...you never know when the surge is going to happen and you only have so much time after a positive....I use the digis bc I hate guessing lines! lol

so confused because my test had said only take once a day, and between 10am-8pm due to something or other fmu is not good for it, and something else, so i did that. and now i'm worried i missed the damn surge. 



RobertRedford said:


> We went to dinner and I had reallly bad cramps all dinner. Was starting to worry that something was wrong. Got home, went pee, AF is here again. :( Super dark red with clots, so theres no way its spotting. beta is negative. Im officially confused!

oh hun i'm sorry about af. :( :hugs:




afm.... temp up again, ferning gone, opks have all been neg (haven't tested today yet) bb soreness gone, cramping gone.... :( we dtd last night but really scared something is wrong with the opks and i've missed my surge. but my normal o day is cd 21 (after looking back on old charts) so i really don't know, and feel totally confused and like i missed this month. :(


----------



## frsttimemama

I could totally be off on this whole OPK thing, too. I have no idea. I just feel like I drink too much (2-3 liters a day of just water, not counting anything else) and my urine is too diluted to pick up anything unless I use FMU. Ugh. Why must this be so complicated?! Surely you didn't miss it if your OPK's have all been negative and usually you are around CD21.


----------



## frsttimemama

I think I would give up the temping and OPK's if I weren't looking at the possibility of using Clomid in the near future.. I'm not sure if I will have to do any of those things while using it or not so I want to understand and be in the routine of it just in case. It's stressing me out worrying about it all already, and it's only been a week of doing the OPK's and a few days of temping. Gosh!


----------



## asmcsm

Niki- Congrats on the baby girl!

Amanda- ugh sorry AF has come back :?

Mommy-that's sucks about the OPKs. :? I always test twice. Earlier in the day and ten again in the afternoon.

AFM, bleeding is starting to turn a little brown, which is weird because I normally have really heavy dark red with clots for the first two days. Also woke up t about 2:30am and felt so unbelievably nauseous for who knows what reason. Thought I'd end up puking off the side of the houseboat and I wasn't even drunk :?. My temp has been a little wierd, it's gone up the last 2 days instead of down and that's even with me taking my temp 30mins earlier. Thinking I might end up going to the dr on Tuesday anyway even though I started AF cuz it's just been weird this time around


----------



## TTCaWee1

Beta is 159!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

frsttimemama said:


> I could totally be off on this whole OPK thing, too. I have no idea. I just feel like I drink too much (2-3 liters a day of just water, not counting anything else) and my urine is too diluted to pick up anything unless I use FMU. Ugh. Why must this be so complicated?! Surely you didn't miss it if your OPK's have all been negative and usually you are around CD21.

well last cycle was shorter ? so was cd 17ish that i O'd (thats where i am today with the temp raise and all too, so concerns me. I sure hope i didn't miss it. 



TTCaWee1 said:


> Beta is 159!!!!!!!

congrats ttc!!!! that's awesome!


----------



## Cowgirl07

TTCaWee1 said:


> Beta is 159!!!!!!!

Yay! Thats great! 

AFM AF came visiting this morning. I am glad I didn't get to excited about being late.


----------



## HWPG

First time mama, if you check out my charts, I tend to get a big drop right before ovulation. I'm not sure where you are in your cycle, but I wouldn't over analyze it for right now, your mouth could have been open, the room could be cold, etc. it's the pattern, not the numbers (exactly) that matter.
Mommy of one, I looked at your old graphs and you ovulated on cd16 (at least the ones that are posted). I would say, based on thermal shift and secondary signs, you probably ovulated. But you didn't miss it, as you bd at o-2 and o-3. You're SO still in the game!


----------



## HWPG

For gals that might want to do clomid in the future, I think temping is the best way. You can show your dr - o thermal shift, late (>cd20) ovulation/thermal shift, how long your LP is, etc. It gives the most information for the lowest cost and time commitment (if you're considering giving up something ttc). You'll also learn so much about your body and trends and when to expect things.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Eeeek I'm spotting! Af should be here full force either later today or tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> Beta is 159!!!!!!!

Awesome!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Nikki - congrats on a pink bundle!!!!

Rachel - 159?! Holy Moly!!! Twinkies!


----------



## NoGreaterLove

TTCaWee1 said:


> Beta is 159!!!!!!!

Yay! Congratulations!!!



NDTaber9211 said:


> Eeeek I'm spotting! Af should be here full force either later today or tomorrow :happydance:

That's fantastic!


AFM, I think I'm going to call my doctor on Monday. I promise I have the beginning of the flu. It's not even flu season :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

NDTaber9211 said:


> Eeeek I'm spotting! Af should be here full force either later today or tomorrow :happydance:

Yay!! So glad that monster cycle is over with!! On to clomid!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

mommyxofxone said:


> so confused because my test had said only take once a day, and between 10am-8pm due to something or other fmu is not good for it, and something else, so i did that. and now i'm worried i missed the damn surge.

There is a possibility that you missed it... sorry :(. The only test I know of that says to use FMU is the clearblue ones. The rest say FMU is the worst one to use. Most of the time the LH hormone needs time to build up and appear in your urine. Testing in early afternoon has been the best for me. I usually test with SMU, 1-2pm and then 6-7pm.



frsttimemama said:


> I could totally be off on this whole OPK thing, too. I have no idea. I just feel like I drink too much (2-3 liters a day of just water, not counting anything else) and my urine is too diluted to pick up anything unless I use FMU. Ugh. Why must this be so complicated?! Surely you didn't miss it if your OPK's have all been negative and usually you are around CD21.

That much water might be having an affect on the test. I drink 3 liters a day and I cut back when using opks. I try to limit my intake as much as I can until I get a positive. Makes me a bit bloated but it's worth it. Good luck with everything!



HWPG said:


> For gals that might want to do clomid in the future, I think temping is the best way. You can show your dr - o thermal shift, late (>cd20) ovulation/thermal shift, how long your LP is, etc. It gives the most information for the lowest cost and time commitment (if you're considering giving up something ttc). You'll also learn so much about your body and trends and when to expect things.

I agree with this! ^^ I was able to take in 5 charts to my DR when I went in to talk about clomid. She was really happy and said they really helped her see what is going on. (I have late O and anovulatory cycles)

AFM- I totally did a happy dance when I saw that I was spotting. I should definitely be full flow later today or tomorrow. If clomid makes me O around cd 14 like a normal cycle... I'll be in Oregon when O happens :(. We were going to stay at my brothers place to save money but it looks like we will have to get a hotel room so we can BD. I'll try to keep temping on our trip but I am pretty sure using OPKs will be impossible. We will just start doing the every other day bd thingy.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies, I have a question. If I am spotting all day but get a full flow at..say.. 10-11pm... would I consider today cd1?


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey ladies, I have a question. If I am spotting all day but get a full flow at..say.. 10-11pm... would I consider today cd1?

First off Yaaayyy for af ....thts awesome...onto clomid :)
if u start full flow so late in the day then u count the next day as cd1...thts wat my doc told me ..:thumbup:


----------



## pdxmom

Rachell....whhooops lovely jump in numbers....im soo thinking multiples....:hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Nichole- Yes I always say CD1.. But I like to get things going ASAP lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Why would it not be built up in FMU? Just curious.

Yay for such a big number jump!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

This is what I found on Fertility Friend.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Ovulation-Prediction-Kits--OPKs--.html

Follow the manufacturer's instructions about the time to take your OPK. First morning urine is usually not the best for OPKs since your LH surge usually begins in early morning when you are still sleeping and may not be apparent in your first morning urine. If you test in the early morning, you may miss your surge entirely since LH levels may already be reduced by the next morning. Late morning or early afternoon is usually best unless the instructions suggest otherwise.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nichole- I think anything after noon is considered as cd1 being the next day


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh I'm confused! Normally a ton of you ladies are on here, today there is barely anyone! :haha:

When I go to the bathroom, SO sorry for the TMI, there is a ton the toilet and when I wipe. It seems like it is full force. I am not soaking through a pad yet though which is usually what determines if it's cd1. I think it might soak through in the next few hours though. It's 4pm now so maybe around 6. Should I just put tomorrow down as cd1? It having to take the clomid that is making me worry I am not getting the day right. What if I take clomid cd 6-10 cause I was off on determining cd 1. Will that screw up my getting pregnant from it? Blah I wish I could talk to my Doctor.


----------



## HWPG

Nichole, either day is fine - meaning, your dr can prescribe it to you starting literally any day, 1-5. Then you'd take it for five days. So, if you count today is day 1, and start taking it day five, you're good. If tomorrow is day 1, and you start taking it day four, you're fine. If tomorrow is day 1, and you start taking it on day five, it's fine. It's all fine. Esp because you are like me, we ovulate late, so a difference in one day is a small difference.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nichole I would count today as cd 1. Sounds like its more than spotting.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks girls. I wish this whole thing could be less confusing. My doctor said straight up cd 1 is when u need to use more then a panty liner. It seems like it is full flowing but just not reaching my pad for some reason. There are clots and everything.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-If it's red and you have to wear a pad/tampon at all...I would count that as full flow. For me, spotting usually isn't even enough to get on my underwear, it only shows when I wipe and is usually more brownish. For me with the red I get major cramps, so I always know it's go time. I always count whatever day I get full flow at CD1 unless it's really late. Personally, if I was getting full flow right now, I would count that as CD1 instead of waiting to count it tomorrow bc I would rather take the clomid a day early than a day late...that being said though, I don't think it makes a huge difference. So many doctors say to take it different days....3-7 and 5-9 are the most common, but I've heard 1-5 and even 6-10. I honestly would not worry about it too much.

As far as staying at your brother's for you trip...can you not get some sneaky bd in? Are you sleeping in the same room as other people? If that's the problem, you may just have to get creative. Go for a drive and park somewhere...it could be fun! I'm excited for you to start your clomid! You'l lbe right behind Sonia and myself :) I really hope it does great things for you!


mommyxofxone-Do you have those special clearblue digital opks where they either have a circle, a flashing smiley/circle, or a smiley? I think ones like that you are only supposed to do once a day. A lot of opk packages say to test first thing in the morning, but studies show that most women actually have a surge around 2pm...that is why I test at least 3 times a day. I think I've only gotten a smiley first thing in the morning once time. I usually get mine in the afternoon or evening. You can surge at anytime. After the surge, you could O anywhere from 18-36 hours later (approximately). If you only test once a day and you surge at 2pm, then by the time you get the positive in the morning (if you even do) say around 7am, then that's 17 hours and there's a good chance you could have already O'd or are about to O. 
That was a really long explanation, but I hope that helps...lol

Looking at your chart it looks like you definitely could have O'd. If you're temps stay up I would say that you did. Either you missed the surge with the opk or I have heard that some women don't get positive opks. 

I agree with Mirolee about the charting and opks. After ttc for 3 months with no success, I decided to get my hormones tested just in case. My progesterone came back low, so my gyno said that I wasn't Oing. However, I had almost a year's worth of charts to show her that showed conflicting evidence. I always had positive opks (which many women on PCOS get, but don't actually O) and I also had a shift in my temps every month that would indicate I did O. It didn't make a huge difference really, but in the end she said I probably just had a weak O (not a good egg released). If we don't get preggo and have to go to an RE, I definitely want my charts to show them exactly what's been going on so they can look for patterns and such.

Rachel-Yay for the great numbers! 

Katrina-Boo for AF :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for explaining. I think I get it, more or less! I appreciate all of the help. It's all so confusing! Goodness..


----------



## mommyxofxone

HWPG said:


> First time mama, if you check out my charts, I tend to get a big drop right before ovulation. I'm not sure where you are in your cycle, but I wouldn't over analyze it for right now, your mouth could have been open, the room could be cold, etc. it's the pattern, not the numbers (exactly) that matter.
> Mommy of one, I looked at your old graphs and you ovulated on cd16 (at least the ones that are posted). I would say, based on thermal shift and secondary signs, you probably ovulated. But you didn't miss it, as you bd at o-2 and o-3. You're SO still in the game!

Yes but old charts from right before having dd i don't post those i am only posting the fresh new ones as everything has changed :/ i O'd at cd21. so very confused. Last month was extremely short, as i usually can go anywhere from cd 16-21. it changes every month. :/



NDTaber9211 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> so confused because my test had said only take once a day, and between 10am-8pm due to something or other fmu is not good for it, and something else, so i did that. and now i'm worried i missed the damn surge.
> 
> There is a possibility that you missed it... sorry :(. The only test I know of that says to use FMU is the clearblue ones. The rest say FMU is the worst one to use. Most of the time the LH hormone needs time to build up and appear in your urine. Testing in early afternoon has been the best for me. I usually test with SMU, 1-2pm and then 6-7pm.Click to expand...

sorry hun i actually tested at 5pm because i knew the morning urine was bad. So i test at 5pm. And only the one time a day. I actually tested twice on wed, but the 5 pm and the 8 pm were exactly the same line so i didn't do it again the following days. But i could still be yet to o. i won't know really until the cycle is over the way my body works. Really sucks.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I test in morning usually not fmu but I would never manage to hit the same time if I did it in the afternoon. 

AFM I am enjoying my glass of wine a lot. AF at least your good for something!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Cowgirl07 said:


> I test in morning usually not fmu but I would never manage to hit the same time if I did it in the afternoon.
> 
> AFM I am enjoying my glass of wine a lot. AF at least your good for something!

i test at 5 because dh is home so he can watch dd for a minute, so it's really worked out. 

So. i went back to the old charts i have from this year, from when my af started to... 'regulate' itself. I didn't temp, but i wrote af down. I found a pattern. One cycle is 30 days, the following is 41 or 42 days. NExt is 30. NExt is 41 or 42 days. So if it's continuing, last cycle was 30. This one should be 41 or 42 days long. Pushing my O day (assuming my lp will stay at 13 days) to like August 14th. 21 is the 7th. So i would have to wait til cd 28 possibly if this is a longer cycle. SO could be why i havne't had any positive opks. However, if that's the case, i will NOT have enough opks to get me through the month. I bought 16, thinking ok, i will have enough for 2 cycles and then i can order more when i need more. Didn't look at patterns of anything before. So now i don't know what to do. I guess i'll continue to take them until i run out. Feeling bummed about my discovery. Wish i had looked before this. could've waited til next cycle. but if it stays like this too, on cycle 16, 17, and 18 next month we'll bd and use soft cups. hopefully i won't need to go that far. :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

mommyxofxone said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> I test in morning usually not fmu but I would never manage to hit the same time if I did it in the afternoon.
> 
> AFM I am enjoying my glass of wine a lot. AF at least your good for something!
> 
> i test at 5 because dh is home so he can watch dd for a minute, so it's really worked out.
> 
> So. i went back to the old charts i have from this year, from when my af started to... 'regulate' itself. I didn't temp, but i wrote af down. I found a pattern. One cycle is 30 days, the following is 41 or 42 days. NExt is 30. NExt is 41 or 42 days. So if it's continuing, last cycle was 30. This one should be 41 or 42 days long. Pushing my O day (assuming my lp will stay at 13 days) to like August 14th. 21 is the 7th. So i would have to wait til cd 28 possibly if this is a longer cycle. SO could be why i havne't had any positive opks. However, if that's the case, i will NOT have enough opks to get me through the month. I bought 16, thinking ok, i will have enough for 2 cycles and then i can order more when i need more. Didn't look at patterns of anything before. So now i don't know what to do. I guess i'll continue to take them until i run out. Feeling bummed about my discovery. Wish i had looked before this. could've waited til next cycle. but if it stays like this too, on cycle 16, 17, and 18 next month we'll bd and use soft cups. hopefully i won't need to go that far. :(Click to expand...

Ic that stinks my cycles are usually 28 then 30 and back and forth. I still have hope for you this cycle! Good luck!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sorry about AF, Katrina!


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole...i agree with Julie if u need to put on a tampon then cd1...i thik if ur seeing clots and red red blood then its cd1 too...Also agree with Mirolee tht dont dtress about the day u take lomid bcos it no fixed rule...i too have stressed abt this alot and hae realised tht it doesnt really matter...save yourself tht headache hun...:hugs:

Katrina sorry af got u....enjoy your drink :wine:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Hello, my name is Stephanie, but I usually just go by Itthy. I'm 28 and DH is 29. We've been ttc for 27 months. I don't know how many cycles, but my cycles are really irregular. I had one that was 86 days long and the doc finally gave me something. 

I have PCOS, or at least anovulatory cycles and all the symptoms. I did have labs done, but 18 months ago all they did was lh, fsh and insulin and thyroid, which showed my lh:fsh ratio was high and insulin was high. Then I had labs a month ago that was every otherhormone except lh and fsh, and they were normal except for insulin and glucose. So my fs said it was due to my weight loss and that if I have underlying pcos then it's kind of in remission? Something like that. I only started seeing a fs a month ago, so idk. I also have a luteal phase defect that is 8-13 days long, but usually 9-10 days. Labs are the only things I've had done so far, and of course the cycle they did my labs on was the only cycle that I O'd on CD 14 and had a 13 day lp, for a textbook 27-28 day cycle :p

DH has a low sperm count. We are trying vit c and zinc for him, and he is quitting smoking. I'm so proud of the progress he's made!

I temp and use OPKs. I'm lucky, because I have 3 days of pos, and don't have to worry about missing my surge lol though of course I do until I see it. I use fmu. Since I was started on metformin for a year, my cycles are much more normal and I have O'd every cycle, but my temps don't stay up past cd 5 or 6. 

um.... sorry for the book! I wanted to cram everything in there XD


----------



## ItthyBThpider

I should also I guess mention that I am on cd29 and am 3dpo according to ff. Last cycle was so incredibly textbook it was SCARY. And now this one is also weird in that what O symptoms I have seem really diminished and I've had af-like cramps for a while. Part of me wonders if I had a cp and that's why my lp was so long last cycle and why my af was so heavy and this cycle feels weak and wonky.

Also, congrats on the bfp! That line is fantastic and your beta numbers are super exciting! Are they going to do another beta?


----------



## HWPG

Welcome ltthy!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Welcome Itthy! Thanks! I don't know if they are going to repeat it. My first one at 11 dpo was 47, then yesterday at 13 dpo it was 159. So that's more than tripled. Twins? Maybe? Or hopefully just a really sticky bean. Have you seen an RE? Had an hsg? I'm sorry you have so many obstacles.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ItthyBThpider said:


> Hello, my name is Stephanie, but I usually just go by Itthy. I'm 28 and DH is 29. We've been ttc for 27 months. I don't know how many cycles, but my cycles are really irregular. I had one that was 86 days long and the doc finally gave me something.
> 
> I have PCOS, or at least anovulatory cycles and all the symptoms. I did have labs done, but 18 months ago all they did was lh, fsh and insulin and thyroid, which showed my lh:fsh ratio was high and insulin was high. Then I had labs a month ago that was every otherhormone except lh and fsh, and they were normal except for insulin and glucose. So my fs said it was due to my weight loss and that if I have underlying pcos then it's kind of in remission? Something like that. I only started seeing a fs a month ago, so idk. I also have a luteal phase defect that is 8-13 days long, but usually 9-10 days. Labs are the only things I've had done so far, and of course the cycle they did my labs on was the only cycle that I O'd on CD 14 and had a 13 day lp, for a textbook 27-28 day cycle :p
> 
> DH has a low sperm count. We are trying vit c and zinc for him, and he is quitting smoking. I'm so proud of the progress he's made!
> 
> I temp and use OPKs. I'm lucky, because I have 3 days of pos, and don't have to worry about missing my surge lol though of course I do until I see it. I use fmu. Since I was started on metformin for a year, my cycles are much more normal and I have O'd every cycle, but my temps don't stay up past cd 5 or 6.
> 
> um.... sorry for the book! I wanted to cram everything in there XD






hi !!! :wave: welcome! glad to have you on our journey!!


how are all you lovely ladies this am?

i just got partial ferning again on my microscope after days of nothing, which could mean it just picked up my estrogen the first time, and then i'm really getting ready to o which would put me most likely... cd 21. i'm hoping it's that, because i don't want to wait til cd28! this is the second ferning i've seen so crossing my fingers that my opks pick something up.

ff is saying i just o'd on cd 15. which is a bit early and again opks and ferning didn't confirm so, not sure. We dtd the last two nights, and everything says we did a good time with timing. So now i'm just waiting to see if it really was O and if i'm in the tww or not? lol so much waiting.


----------



## frsttimemama

ItthyBThpider said:


> Hello, my name is Stephanie, but I usually just go by Itthy. I'm 28 and DH is 29. We've been ttc for 27 months. I don't know how many cycles, but my cycles are really irregular. I had one that was 86 days long and the doc finally gave me something.
> 
> I have PCOS, or at least anovulatory cycles and all the symptoms. I did have labs done, but 18 months ago all they did was lh, fsh and insulin and thyroid, which showed my lh:fsh ratio was high and insulin was high. Then I had labs a month ago that was every otherhormone except lh and fsh, and they were normal except for insulin and glucose. So my fs said it was due to my weight loss and that if I have underlying pcos then it's kind of in remission? Something like that. I only started seeing a fs a month ago, so idk. I also have a luteal phase defect that is 8-13 days long, but usually 9-10 days. Labs are the only things I've had done so far, and of course the cycle they did my labs on was the only cycle that I O'd on CD 14 and had a 13 day lp, for a textbook 27-28 day cycle :p
> 
> DH has a low sperm count. We are trying vit c and zinc for him, and he is quitting smoking. I'm so proud of the progress he's made!
> 
> I temp and use OPKs. I'm lucky, because I have 3 days of pos, and don't have to worry about missing my surge lol though of course I do until I see it. I use fmu. Since I was started on metformin for a year, my cycles are much more normal and I have O'd every cycle, but my temps don't stay up past cd 5 or 6.
> 
> um.... sorry for the book! I wanted to cram everything in there XD

Welcome! :) I'm new to this group, too, but these ladies have been wonderful! 

What is ferning and how does it work? I'm glad you're seeing something that is giving you some hope for this month yet! 

Rachel, when I was pregnant with my first, they didn't even do a repeat for me. I'll be asking this time when I get my BFP (even though everything was fine, it would have been nice to have that reassurance!). I'm so super excited for you about it all!! 

So as for myself this morning, I started having a little bit of spotting last night, which has continued into this morning. I don't even need to wear anything for it, but it's there. I have no idea what's going on. Maybe AF? That would be okay. I haven't had one since our little guy was born, and that's almost 6 weeks. I actually haven't had one since June of last year so I'm due. I'm just praying that if it is, it's some indication that my body is getting back to normal cycles and not the kind of every 3 months-ish that it was doing last year when they said I had PCOS! Hanging on to see what happens..


----------



## mommyxofxone

frsttimemama said:


> What is ferning and how does it work? I'm glad you're seeing something that is giving you some hope for this month yet!
> 
> So as for myself this morning, I started having a little bit of spotting last night, which has continued into this morning. I don't even need to wear anything for it, but it's there. I have no idea what's going on. Maybe AF? That would be okay. I haven't had one since our little guy was born, and that's almost 6 weeks. I actually haven't had one since June of last year so I'm due. I'm just praying that if it is, it's some indication that my body is getting back to normal cycles and not the kind of every 3 months-ish that it was doing last year when they said I had PCOS! Hanging on to see what happens..

A ferning microscope (pretty awesome) is where you put a drop of saliva on a tiny lens. You look at it after it dries through the scope- and when you are fertile, it will show a design that looks just like a fern plant. problem is it can pick up estrogen surges as well, and sometimes can be hard to read because of too much or too little saliva, or if you don't let it dry all the way, etc.

Congrats on your 6 week baby!!! that's lovely hun!!! I didn't have af until 6 months and then 12 months after baby was born. it's still regulating itself. get it monthly now but the days are strange. 

you are ttc already then?


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Welcome Itthy! I'm also very new to the group. Everyone has been very welcoming and helpful. 

AFM, cd 24/11 dpo. AF due on the 7th. My back no longer hurts, but I still have this darn headache (day 7). My temperature has started to decline. I'm not sure how much it really means considering that I've only been charting for a week. Either way I've given up on this month. I'm off to enjoy this beautiful day. Have a good day ladies!


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Thanks for the warm welcome :D 

TTC (sorry, I don't know everyone's names yet @[email protected]): I've seen a nurse practitioner fs, just started last month. All I've had done are labs. Because DH's count was so low, she basically said there was no point in doing anything til his count came up unless we wanted to do IVF or use donor sperm. He got refered to a urologist, but we can't afford to do that right now cause insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## frsttimemama

mommyxofxone said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> What is ferning and how does it work? I'm glad you're seeing something that is giving you some hope for this month yet!
> 
> So as for myself this morning, I started having a little bit of spotting last night, which has continued into this morning. I don't even need to wear anything for it, but it's there. I have no idea what's going on. Maybe AF? That would be okay. I haven't had one since our little guy was born, and that's almost 6 weeks. I actually haven't had one since June of last year so I'm due. I'm just praying that if it is, it's some indication that my body is getting back to normal cycles and not the kind of every 3 months-ish that it was doing last year when they said I had PCOS! Hanging on to see what happens..
> 
> A ferning microscope (pretty awesome) is where you put a drop of saliva on a tiny lens. You look at it after it dries through the scope- and when you are fertile, it will show a design that looks just like a fern plant. problem is it can pick up estrogen surges as well, and sometimes can be hard to read because of too much or too little saliva, or if you don't let it dry all the way, etc.
> 
> Congrats on your 6 week baby!!! that's lovely hun!!! I didn't have af until 6 months and then 12 months after baby was born. it's still regulating itself. get it monthly now but the days are strange.
> 
> you are ttc already then?Click to expand...

That sounds really cool! Right up my alley -- I love science-y stuff and being able to SEE what's going on!! 

And yes, we are TTC already, but our son was stillborn at 39 weeks. He had a rare problem with the cord that went undetected, and he died while I was being induced. It was unfortunate, unfair, and unexpected, but we are picking up the pieces and moving forward. We are okay. We are thankful for the time we had with him, but we are ready to be parents still so we are trying for Baby #2. We can never, nor do we want to!, replace him. We just want to take the next step in our lives. It's really scary for me because I was so irregular before, and it took 10 months to get pregnant, which is next to nothing compared to how long others have been trying, but still scary! I'm hoping since AF has arrived today, that things have gotten back to "normal" thanks to my weight loss. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mommyxofxone

frsttimemama said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> What is ferning and how does it work? I'm glad you're seeing something that is giving you some hope for this month yet!
> 
> So as for myself this morning, I started having a little bit of spotting last night, which has continued into this morning. I don't even need to wear anything for it, but it's there. I have no idea what's going on. Maybe AF? That would be okay. I haven't had one since our little guy was born, and that's almost 6 weeks. I actually haven't had one since June of last year so I'm due. I'm just praying that if it is, it's some indication that my body is getting back to normal cycles and not the kind of every 3 months-ish that it was doing last year when they said I had PCOS! Hanging on to see what happens..
> 
> A ferning microscope (pretty awesome) is where you put a drop of saliva on a tiny lens. You look at it after it dries through the scope- and when you are fertile, it will show a design that looks just like a fern plant. problem is it can pick up estrogen surges as well, and sometimes can be hard to read because of too much or too little saliva, or if you don't let it dry all the way, etc.
> 
> Congrats on your 6 week baby!!! that's lovely hun!!! I didn't have af until 6 months and then 12 months after baby was born. it's still regulating itself. get it monthly now but the days are strange.
> 
> you are ttc already then?Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds really cool! Right up my alley -- I love science-y stuff and being able to SEE what's going on!!
> 
> And yes, we are TTC already, but our son was stillborn at 39 weeks. He had a rare problem with the cord that went undetected, and he died while I was being induced. It was unfortunate, unfair, and unexpected, but we are picking up the pieces and moving forward. We are okay. We are thankful for the time we had with him, but we are ready to be parents still so we are trying for Baby #2. We can never, nor do we want to!, replace him. We just want to take the next step in our lives. It's really scary for me because I was so irregular before, and it took 10 months to get pregnant, which is next to nothing compared to how long others have been trying, but still scary! I'm hoping since AF has arrived today, that things have gotten back to "normal" thanks to my weight loss. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

oh hun, i'm so very sorry :( i would be a mess, you are amazing to continue on so well!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Welcome Stephanie! Everyone's names or nicknames can be found on page 1. Good luck TTC. Fx that Dh's sperm count rises.

AFM- af is definitely full flow. I go in for labs tomorrow. I think she's going to be testing for pcos. 3 more days until the start of Clomid 
:D. 

Speaking of Clomid. What times 
did you ladies on it take it? I was thinking around 9pm.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Nichole!! I took it right before bed. Around 10pm. It made me sleepy so it worked out perfect. I'm so excited for you to start clomid!!! 

I used a ferning microscope and I loved it. This past cycle I put a dab of DHs boys on there and saw them swimming all around. 

Well AFM, I'm sooooooo exhausted. I worked yesterday after 9 days off and it was horrible. I was too tired. Now I'm off till Tuesday. I'm a little nauseated but as long as I keep eating its not so bad. My boobs are aching....actually woke me up cause I rolled over on them lol. But I'm so excited to have my little poppyseed. For those who are or have been pregnant, is it normal to have cramping? I feel like I'm constantly crampy since I got my bfp. AF is due Tuesday so I'm a little fearful but I guess if my numbers are climbing she won't show up....so I told this girl I work with who has been TTC and had 3 failed iui's. so usually we compare tests and what not. So I text her my initial one the other day and she hasn't left me alone since. Texting me multiple times a day, calling me, asking if she can look with the u/s at work...when is my first appt....seriously I've gotten 6 texts from her while I typed this...I wish I wouldn't of told her. Kinda scary.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I take mine around 9-9:30pm...like Rachel said, around the time I normally go to bed. So excited for you :)

Rachel-Obviously I don't know from experience, but I have heard the cramping is normal. 

Welcome Stephanie!


----------



## HWPG

Nichole, I took mine beofre bed also, between 9-10pm. FYI, it made me HOT, so sleeping was 1% harder than normal - maybe get a fan if you don't have one. 
Afm, cd11. I got positive (or nearly almost positive( opks this morning, with wondfo. Digi was negative, but I've still been having psycho anxiety all day..... My bf is gone until tomorrow night, and I'm all panicky about missing my surge. I am hoping, though, that it's a false positive (from the clomid). I guess it's not totally unheard of. Sigh. This f-ing ttc is exhausting, physically, mentally, emotionally. Oh well, the fest begins tomorrow, regardless. I have a follie and lining scan Wednesday morning, so I'll know more then. And now, I'm off to bike. Happy Sunday's y'all!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee (lol my phone tried to change your name to microelectronics) the first month I was on clomid I tested too early after finishing my last dose and I got a near positive too. I brushed it off bc my ferning was negative then a few days later I got my real positive. Fx this is the same for you and your Eggie holds out until bf gets back!


----------



## frsttimemama

Rachel, I had cramping and back aches when I was pregnant with my son. Since my cycles were so irregular, that's actual what made me test. I honestly though I was about to start. It's really scary for a long time, but try to relax as best you can and hang in there. It will get better the farther you go. Every single day was a little victory for me, and I was always SUPER excited for Mondays because it was another week along. Silly, I know, but oh well! Oh gosh, I can't wait for that again! :)

And, mommyxofxone, thank you. I'm not strong all the time, but I sure try. We were blessed to have a great group of family and friends to help us through this time, and I am SO blessed to have such an amazing, strong, positive, supportive husband, too, which helps. I'm going back to work tomorrow so I'm kind of anxious about that. I've been in a few times to visit, but it's kinda scary going back to work for some reason. I don't know why. The people I work with are wonderful.. probably because I know that there will be tears, and I don't want to cry anymore. Bustin' out the water proof mascara in the a.m.!


----------



## HWPG

Thanks, ttc. My iPad does the same thing to my name, geesh! Yeah, I was in tears this morning. Then I was like, nothing I can do, f this, on with my day. Oh, and heavy scolding to OH about leaving (even though I agreed to it, doesn't he know he's supposed to read my mind, not listen to my words? Hehe.) whatever, I'm amaze balls today, anyways. Grocery shopped, met up with sister and kids, then biked ten miles and ran three and half miles. Boo ya. Can't wait for dessert!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks Sandy. Good luck tomorrow. I can't even imagine how hard it will be. 

Oh Mirolee, I've been there....remember last month when I cried my eyes out bc DH was on nights and I was on days during my fertile time? Then I was pissed at him and my scheduler that they screwed up my fertile window lol like they know...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Welcome Stephanie! 
AFM: Nothing to exciting. We went on a road trip today!


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I agree about the fan...I've woken up super sweaty a few times, but it hasn't been bad for me at all. I have gotten a few headaches with it though, but nothing too bad.

Mirolee-Hopefully it was just a false positive. Sometimes mine get pretty dark and then fade a little before becoming positive, so hopefully it was just a high fluctuation and not a surge.

frsttimemama-I can totally see why it would be scary to go back to work...Good luck! I hope it just goes by quickly for you!

AFM-DW and I went on a 4 mile walk...I'm sure that seems like nothing to you girls who run that everyday lol For us that was a big deal though! My summer vacation is officially over, it's back to work tomorrow. Not too excited about that...


----------



## jury3

Katrina-Where did you go on your trip!?!


----------



## Cowgirl07

We didn't go to far down to Iowa to pick up some equipment. But it was fun!


----------



## pdxmom

hey yall...

Nichole i take mine just after dinner at ard 7:30...i feel taking it after a meal helps with the side effects...

Rachel - cramping alittle is normal during ealry pregnancy...if it started to get painful or unbearable then id b worried...but im sure ur fine with such great numbers hun....so happy or u...

Welcome Stephanie and firsttimemama...all the best with ttc...im sure ur enjoy your journey with this wonderful set of women we have here :)

Julie - im not a runner so 4 miles is a big deal for me too...soo yaayy...but booo on starting school tomorrow and oh ur goin to b with tht bad bad princi arnt u??

Mirolee- wow uve been busy girl...lots of exercise...gud for u :)

AFM - Just got back from a lunch picnic for a friends bday...played like kids after a long time...feel a couple of times while running....later in the car was thinking 'thank god this fall was before i od...if id fallen after i woudlnt have gotten sleep at night ' :dohh:


----------



## frsttimemama

Is it normal for AF to be lighter after having been pregnant? I've been spotting since yesterday afternoon, not heavy at all. Usually I would have started full force by now. I'm a little confused and a little nervous. Maybe it isn't AF.. maybe it's just spotting. I hate having no idea what my body is up to. And, assuming that this is AF, and assuming that it's a "regular" cycle, (Yeah, I know, lots of assuming here!), should I expect to ovulate approximately around day 14?


----------



## HWPG

Frsttime are you temping? Cause I think that is the best way to know whats going on in your cycle/body. (sorry, no pregnancy, can't help there).


----------



## frsttimemama

Yes, I'm temping, but I only started on Thursday so I don't have much to go by.


----------



## jury3

Sonia-Yes I will be with that bad principal lol I probably won't see her more than once a week and it's her last year before retiring...so I'm hoping I won't have to deal with her much. She's also on the radar for all the trouble she's caused, so I think she's going to be on her best behavior.

Nichole-I agree with Sonia about the food...I've noticed it seems to help if I eat a little something and make sure to drink a lot.


----------



## HWPG

Even though you just started, you'll be able to tell something. What I mean is, your temps now, if the spotting is indeed af or your body's way of resetting, will be "low" compared to after you ovulate. Really, though, there is nothing pointing for or against ovulating in 14 days. That is something none of us can give you advice on. You're going to have to pay attention to your secondary signs - cm and stuff. But we're here for any questions or venting or anything!


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCaWee1 said:


> I used a ferning microscope and I loved it. This past cycle I put a dab of DHs boys on there and saw them swimming all around.

that's so cool!!!! dh would think i was a freak.



frsttimemama said:


> Rachel, I had cramping and back aches when I was pregnant with my son. Since my cycles were so irregular, that's actual what made me test. I honestly though I was about to start. It's really scary for a long time, but try to relax as best you can and hang in there. It will get better the farther you go. Every single day was a little victory for me, and I was always SUPER excited for Mondays because it was another week along. Silly, I know, but oh well! Oh gosh, I can't wait for that again! :)
> 
> And, mommyxofxone, thank you. I'm not strong all the time, but I sure try. We were blessed to have a great group of family and friends to help us through this time, and I am SO blessed to have such an amazing, strong, positive, supportive husband, too, which helps. I'm going back to work tomorrow so I'm kind of anxious about that. I've been in a few times to visit, but it's kinda scary going back to work for some reason. I don't know why. The people I work with are wonderful.. probably because I know that there will be tears, and I don't want to cry anymore. Bustin' out the water proof mascara in the a.m.!

oh man, i would have a hard time seeing ANYONE for a while, and probably would be curled up in bed. seriously.



frsttimemama said:


> Is it normal for AF to be lighter after having been pregnant? I've been spotting since yesterday afternoon, not heavy at all. Usually I would have started full force by now. I'm a little confused and a little nervous. Maybe it isn't AF.. maybe it's just spotting. I hate having no idea what my body is up to. And, assuming that this is AF, and assuming that it's a "regular" cycle, (Yeah, I know, lots of assuming here!), should I expect to ovulate approximately around day 14?

depends on the lady. my friend said she gushed like she just gave birth for the first few. My other friend said her body gave her heavier more painful ones than before baby.

mine have become slightly easier to bare, not quite as painful. And my heavy day has gone from day 4, to day 2 now. and it's definitely not as heavy as it was before having dd.


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, thanks! I'll keep temping, and waiting, and trying to be patient. Story of my life these days! :)



mommyxofxone said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> I used a ferning microscope and I loved it. This past cycle I put a dab of DHs boys on there and saw them swimming all around.
> 
> that's so cool!!!! dh would think i was a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Rachel, I had cramping and back aches when I was pregnant with my son. Since my cycles were so irregular, that's actual what made me test. I honestly though I was about to start. It's really scary for a long time, but try to relax as best you can and hang in there. It will get better the farther you go. Every single day was a little victory for me, and I was always SUPER excited for Mondays because it was another week along. Silly, I know, but oh well! Oh gosh, I can't wait for that again! :)
> 
> And, mommyxofxone, thank you. I'm not strong all the time, but I sure try. We were blessed to have a great group of family and friends to help us through this time, and I am SO blessed to have such an amazing, strong, positive, supportive husband, too, which helps. I'm going back to work tomorrow so I'm kind of anxious about that. I've been in a few times to visit, but it's kinda scary going back to work for some reason. I don't know why. The people I work with are wonderful.. probably because I know that there will be tears, and I don't want to cry anymore. Bustin' out the water proof mascara in the a.m.!Click to expand...
> 
> oh man, i would have a hard time seeing ANYONE for a while, and probably would be curled up in bed. seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal for AF to be lighter after having been pregnant? I've been spotting since yesterday afternoon, not heavy at all. Usually I would have started full force by now. I'm a little confused and a little nervous. Maybe it isn't AF.. maybe it's just spotting. I hate having no idea what my body is up to. And, assuming that this is AF, and assuming that it's a "regular" cycle, (Yeah, I know, lots of assuming here!), should I expect to ovulate approximately around day 14?Click to expand...
> 
> depends on the lady. my friend said she gushed like she just gave birth for the first few. My other friend said her body gave her heavier more painful ones than before baby.
> 
> mine have become slightly easier to bare, not quite as painful. And my heavy day has gone from day 4, to day 2 now. and it's definitely not as heavy as it was before having dd.Click to expand...

We worked really hard to get out and about and stay busy and somewhat social as much as I could tolerate. If not for my hubby, I probably would be curled up in bed hiding from the world, too! He has been my saving grace in the whole experience, truly. As for AF, still not heavy. Just spotting type flow.. so I wait to see what happens! I was so excited thinking things might be getting back to normal!


----------



## goldstns

So Sorry I have been MIA! Grandma was in town. Anyways, can someone give me cliff notes since we started this month?

Rachel- I did see the AWESOME beta numbers...congrats!!!!

Intro:
Hello to all the new ladies, I hope you enjoy this fast moving but supportive thread. We are here for you! AFM, after many months of fear of fertility issues and 2 days before we were going to start IVF, we found out we were PREGGERS! Before finding out we were preggo, we found out I suffer with high prolactin which effected my cycles and I have been put on meds (when not preggo). DH was told he had 0-2% morph. Well we made it through the rough/stressful times! We just found out we are due for a baby girl around Jan 18th. 

Now a jump to current times: It has been a Heck of an amazing week. Mom (who has been laid off end of May and is in the process of splitting with my verbally abusive dad and who has moved in with DH and I since all this started) just accepted a job and starts a week from Monday. She is praying/hopping to have enough money to move into her own apt by Nov 1st. She has to finish paying off her half of the other place (where dad is living) until end of Sept. Then save 1 month for a deposit on her own place. I hope it all works for her! DH's government job has been posted and he applied to it on Friday. It should be off the internet by Tuesday and hopefully in the next month they will have him hired as a full time Government employee. Which means raise for him, AMAZING insurance (my co-work just had a baby a year ago and said she paid LESS then $200 with the insurance to deliver her baby!!) and HOPEFULLY a secure job. As you all know this week we found out we are having a baby girl.... however, baby was sleeping during our ultrasound and we had LOTS of trouble getting the legs "open" to see, but the ultrasound person said girl.... so I hope he was right because we are going to start the painting and registering this week! Last but not least.... we sold the problem child (AKA the CAR!!!!)!!! And we got a brand new 2013 VW passat! No longer do we have to wonder if the car will turn on when we get into it. Also, the car is sooo big and fits a car seat and stroller so nicely! Well last thing to put the icing on the cake will be when DH gets the job all set up! Oh ya, and I got a tiny raise at work too (maybe like $80/month).


----------



## frsttimemama

Eek! Today is the day that "everything goes back to normal". I'm ready for this day to be over. Ha. On another note, it is AF. She's so well timed.. I have been staying home all day for WEEKS.. and shows when I have to work. That's her for ya though! I guess I will just be thankful for a fresh start, although Fertility Friend is calculating my "fertile window" to be the 4 days that my hubby will be out of town later this month.. like 4 hours away so it's not like I can just go visit. Maybe it will adjust between now and then. Not giving up hope before I even get started this cycle! 

Hope you ladies have a fabulous Monday! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Good luck today!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Aww I'm so glad you're here. I use my ride to/from work as my "get it all out" time.. Waterproof mascara always, lol I've always HATED it up until now (so thick and gross) but it's not worth fifty makeup jobs a day!! Hang in there girlie.. Are you past your due date yet? By the time I was done post partum bleeding, I was a day before my due date, and that was really hard for the both of us. Also this past weekend he'd be 4 months, I just couldn't get over that. Anyways, just thought I'd share my heart hurt with you, you're not alone sweetheart!!! (Oh and P.s. my period took ~1 cycle to regulate, still as heavy as ever though.)

Rachel- I was just thinking after catching up on posts.. Is that girl giving up her shift what allowed you to have that perfect BD in?!? How nice of her.. and amazing how things just fall into place so perfectly! Praying for a sticky bean for you.. even though it sounds like all is well in there! :)

ItthyBThpider- Welcome! I will add ya to the list here inna sec :)

Mirolee- I have like 2 days of semi positives bc it seems like it just takes a while for me to O, but the Clomid could be doing something, too.

AFM- Mondays are crap lol.. I hate work!! Aaron starts either Wed/Thurs working once again (finallyyy!!!) so that'll be great. Just hoping that does NOT interfere with my BD schedule. Lol idc WHAT it takes this week, I'll come home, BD, & be an incubator for an entire week til this happens! And yay- so excited to start my new OPK today. Had to wait to start bc there are only 7 and I'm used to getting to be a POASaholic w/ 20, lol. Getting my Softcups later and so excited. EWCM started to show it's face lastnight so bring it on!!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

temps are looking like i did indeed o. my opk was SO negative yesterday it wasn't funny. so now i'm at 4dpo. damn opks.


----------



## goldstns

So DH came to me yesterday and said I want a Jewish/Hebrew name for our little girl. Something different. My whole family is Jewish and that would mean a lot to them, but I wasn't going to push it. 

So we both kinda are starting to like: Alya (which will also work to name after my grandpa Alexander and his grandma Alice). What do you all think about the name?

The name Alia is of Hebrew origin. (however I like it with a "y")
The meaning of Alia is "noble, ascender".


----------



## HWPG

nikki, i like "alia" better than "alya" only because, when written, i pronounce them "a-lee-a" and "al-ya". but i DO like the name, a lot.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nicki-I love the name. So adorable! 
AFM: Af is kinda weird she seems to have disappeared already. Oh well she will probably be back.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Nikki - I really like the name! Yay for the new car!
AFM - I'm going to be seen by my doctor. Today is the 8th day that I've had a headache. Tylenol and heating pads aren't working, so maybe he will have some answers. 

Happy Happy Monday!


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy crap, OF COURSE, just took my first OPK (CD14) and it's blaring positive. Like already worked it's way up, positive. So BDing asap and as much as possible.. lol. Dang it. Dang it Dang it. Trying to conserve my OPK's and ended up being too much of a tightwad and missed building LH.. dammit.. lol I'm horrible at this TTC biz!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan - yes it was the switch that got me preggo. But not the same person I was talking about who is up my ass. I'll tell the nurse who switched with me later on as I get further along. Yay for a pos opk, but too bad you got it by surprise. Did you and DH bd at all within the past few days?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah BD'd lastnight but idk why it's so early this time.. Maybe the OPK's or maybe I actually do O at a normal time (CD14-16) and just needed a few cycles to regulate. Either way, I'm pissed and will BD my lil butt off the next few days. 

And Rachel- I'm sure she will be happy to hear that she helped :)


----------



## pdxmom

morgan....gud for u tht u got some bding in last night...go for it girl....may this b your mth :)

Nikki - i LOOOVE the name Alya or Alia...either ways it a beautiful name :flower:

Katrina - how many days did af hang ard???wats your normal ?

Julie al the best for the first day of school yr :thumbup:

Afm - nothing much to report...completed my dose of clomid last night.. and stupidly did an opk this morning ( i have 50 of them...cudnt help it :haha: ) will start using them more regulrly after a couple of days....:coffee:


----------



## frsttimemama

So work is going okay. Tough but okay. Hard to see my pregnant friends! 

Question about AF -- If I started spotting Saturday night, is that considered Day 1?


----------



## goldstns

Frsttimemama- they say to count CD1 if it happens before noon. If after noon then you would count the following day as CD1. So by your explanation I would count Sunday at CD1.


----------



## pdxmom

firttime - i agree with nikki...id count sunday as cd1 for u...ie if u started a gud flow on sunday....if still spotting on sunday then thts not cd1 either


----------



## Cowgirl07

pdxmom said:


> morgan....gud for u tht u got some bding in last night...go for it girl....may this b your mth :)
> 
> Nikki - i LOOOVE the name Alya or Alia...either ways it a beautiful name :flower:
> 
> Katrina - how many days did af hang ard???wats your normal ?
> 
> Julie al the best for the first day of school yr :thumbup:
> 
> Afm - nothing much to report...completed my dose of clomid last night.. and stupidly did an opk this morning ( i have 50 of them...cudnt help it :haha: ) will start using them more regulrly after a couple of days....:coffee:

She is usually usually 4/5 days now it is cd 3 and just spotting.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan- Yay for a positive opk!! Get to bd!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Morgan- YAY for pos opk! Enjoy your bd time :winkwink:

Nikki- I love the name! I like it spelled Alia. 

Nogreaterlove- Hopefully you get some answers about your headaches. Feel better soon! :flower:

Sonia- I really hope clomid works for you this cycle! If it works for both of us we can be bump buddies! 

AFM- Got some labs drawn today to check for pcos. I am nervous to get the results back. I am pretty sure the doctor is testing for other things too because they took a lot of blood. I just hope everything comes back normal.


----------



## Cowgirl07

NDTaber9211 said:


> Morgan- YAY for pos opk! Enjoy your bd time :winkwink:
> 
> Nikki- I love the name! I like it spelled Alia.
> 
> Nogreaterlove- Hopefully you get some answers about your headaches. Feel better soon! :flower:
> 
> Sonia- I really hope clomid works for you this cycle! If it works for both of us we can be bump buddies!
> 
> AFM- Got some labs drawn today to check for pcos. I am nervous to get the results back. I am pretty sure the doctor is testing for other things too because they took a lot of blood. I just hope everything comes back normal.

I hope it all goes well. When do you get results back?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I just did some calculations and if clomid makes me O on cd 14 like a normal cycle, I will be 15dpo on my birthday (August 31st) That would be SO awesome to get a :bfp: birthday present :)

Idk actually. If they just send it to my Kaiser account, I can look at the results later today. If I have to go in to see my DR, I have to wait for her call


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope you get a bfp for you birthday. I am hoping for one on the 31st but I will try to keep it a secret until dh birthday!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ladies- I'm really worried about this ALREADY positive OPK. Now before I go posting a million questions about the internet.. Is it normal to get super positives leading up to O? I mean it shouldn't be for ~3 more days, and these First Response sticks are PINK.. I remember w/ the Answer sticks I'd see some semi-positives around now and then full on O in a few days with positive OPK's. I'm just so confused and wondering why this is happening, esp when I have NO fertile CM or anything yet.. I guess temps will tell.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I might keep it a secret from DH if I get a bfp this cycle. His birthday is Sept 21st. I might actually tell him on our 2 year wedding anniversary which is Sept 2nd. Idk, I might freak out and go running to him the second the test shows a bfp lol. I am not sure how I will react.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yea. I have all these thoughts about telling him. But we will see 2 weeks is a long time for me to keep a secret. I am having a hard enough time with his birthday present.


----------



## NDTaber9211

morganwhite7 said:


> Ladies- I'm really worried about this ALREADY positive OPK. Now before I go posting a million questions about the internet.. Is it normal to get super positives leading up to O? I mean it shouldn't be for ~3 more days, and these First Response sticks are PINK.. I remember w/ the Answer sticks I'd see some semi-positives around now and then full on O in a few days with positive OPK's. I'm just so confused and wondering why this is happening, esp when I have NO fertile CM or anything yet.. I guess temps will tell.

You said you tested cd14. It could easily be a positive right now. You probably just skipped the days that would have given you a semi-positive. Keep taking your temps and bd just in case.


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan cd14 isnt shockign for a pos opk...but if u do have enuf tests just keep testing and keep bding...no cm doesnt necessarily mean no o...and the only thing u can do is to bd...keep at it and lets everything else take its course :thumbup:

Nichole it would b awesome to b bump buddies...and it wi=ould b great if julie would also b in the gang :) 
As for how i will tell dh abt a bfp...honestly i will be 200% nervous and 0% excited...so i think i will tell him watever it is immediately and very seriously...i wont trust my bfp till i dont c tht heartbeat flicker in the right place in my tummy :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- get to BDing lady!! Even if it is early, at least you covered last night too! You're doing great hun!

Amanda- where are you? Is weird AF still here?

Mirolee- what happened with OPKs? False pos?


----------



## clynn11

Had a crazy busy weekend. Will catch up with you ladies here shortly. Hope you are all doing wonderfully!!!


----------



## HWPG

Yes, I think it was a false pos. they are negative today, and my temp is still low, and I'm starting to get ewcm, so I think it will be Thursday/Friday/Saturday. Tonight we start e/o til pos opk, and Wednesday morning is my lining/follie scan!


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> Yes, I think it was a false pos. they are negative today, and my temp is still low, and I'm starting to get ewcm, so I think it will be Thursday/Friday/Saturday. Tonight we start e/o til pos opk, and Wednesday morning is my lining/follie scan!

Morilee all the best for wed hun....hoping we all get our bfps together...wudnt it b great...a downpour of bfps :D


----------



## NDTaber9211

I haven't hear anything about my labs but I did find out what they are testing. This is the list. 
TSH 
FSH 
ESTRADIOL
ANTI-MULLERIAN HORMONE
INSULIN, FREE 
HEMOGLOBIN A1C 
PROLACTIN


----------



## HWPG

Nichole, that is a great comprehensive list. You'll get so much info from that!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Really? Awesome :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi ladies, crazy weekend with no Internet at home!! Looks like I have a tonnnnn to catch up on. Af is still here, took the day off of work for personal reasons (ill explain later) so ill catch up tonight or tomorrow. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## clynn11

Love the name Alya nikki, but I agree that I pronounce Alya as Al-yuh and Alia as al-ee-uh, so not sure which pronounciation you were going for. I actually love both lol.

Nichole- yay for testing and getting o nthe right track! So excited and ready for you to get your BFP!!!

Welcome to the new girls! <3 So happy to have you here with us!

Morgan- I O on CD12 every cycle, before I drank fertilitea I O'd anywhere from CD11 to CD16, so it could definitely be your true positive! BD BD BD BD!!!!!

AFM, I don't even know how many dpo I am lol. Doesn't really matter anyways. Excited for next cycle to come to hopefully have a chance. We'll see.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan -- at least you caught it! Good luck! :)

Nikki, I really like that name. Either pronunciation is cute, and I think it's a nice meaning behind it, too. 

I agree. Yesterday was CD1. So now I wait. When should I start OPK's? I couldn't keep a BFP secret from my hubby at all! The first time, I burst out of the bathroom waving it at him, asking what it was. Happy Friday to him. Lol. Can't wait for next time!


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> Morgan -- at least you caught it! Good luck! :)
> 
> Nikki, I really like that name. Either pronunciation is cute, and I think it's a nice meaning behind it, too.
> 
> I agree. Yesterday was CD1. So now I wait. When should I start OPK's? I couldn't keep a BFP secret from my hubby at all! The first time, I burst out of the bathroom waving it at him, asking what it was. Happy Friday to him. Lol. Can't wait for next time!

I start the day after my period ends but I use answer so I get 20 of the buggers in a pack. I had no idea when or if I O'd and had a positive opk on day 13 last month. Good luck. I will probably start on day 8 or so even though af has ended on cd 3 apparently.


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> Hi ladies, crazy weekend with no Internet at home!! Looks like I have a tonnnnn to catch up on. Af is still here, took the day off of work for personal reasons (ill explain later) so ill catch up tonight or tomorrow. Hope you're all doing well!

I hope all is okay and Af leaves soon!


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> Hi ladies, crazy weekend with no Internet at home!! Looks like I have a tonnnnn to catch up on. Af is still here, took the day off of work for personal reasons (ill explain later) so ill catch up tonight or tomorrow. Hope you're all doing well!

Ive been wondering where uve been...hope alls well hun


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Katrina! 

Nichole, SO glad that Af came! Your clomid cycle can finally start! woohooo!

Ash, did you have a good weekend on the houseboat? 

Rachel, holy cow those numbers are GREEAT!

Emily, I addressed your package wrong so they sent it back to me. Poo! Sending it again tomorrow from work :(

Cassidy, how are you?

I took the day off of work and got caught up on everything. I have been receiving anonymous emails to my work email recently harassing me, threatening to harm me, etc. It feels like a sick joke! We are pretty sure we finally found out who it was, and last night was really rough, so I stayed home today to get my head on straight. AF is still here and nasty as hell. TMI but this am in the shower I didnt have a tampon in and I had multiple clots (like quarter sized) coming out of me. Normally during AF I have maybe one clot on CD 2, but not this many this late. I'm a little concerned.


----------



## mommyxofxone

my poor girl is sick today, she keeps coughing/sneezing/ and constant runny nose :( drs said just keep an eye on her, but i hear her coughing in her sleep and it makes me so sad. she turns 2 tomorrow and is going to have a cold.


----------



## clynn11

WTF Amanda?!?! Who would do that kind of thing?? Ridiculous! I hope they catch whoever it is. :hugs:

Awee mommy, i'm so sorry your daughter is sick! FX she gets better very fast!!!

I'm doing great! Just living life. Enjoying not sitting here stressing myself over whether I am pregnant or not because there is no possibility lmao. So i'm enjoying my month off and looking forward to trying again next month. Went to a family reunion Saturday and a baby shower yesterday so i've been busy! :)


----------



## jury3

frsttimemama-I'm sorry work was tough today, but I'm sure tomorrow will be easier..and the day after a little easier than that...thinking of you!

Nikki-I like the name! Do you pronounce it a-lee-uh or a-lie-uh? I kind of like the second pronunciation...in fact, I like it enough to consider putting it on my list! lol DW is jewish :) 

Nichole-Yeah, it sounds like they did CD3 bloodwork plus a little extra maybe. Can't wait to hear...I hope you O on cd14! However, don't be surprised if you don't O that early. Some people it seems to regulate them right away and some they still O later, but it might regulate more over a few months of it. BUT that doesn't mean you won't be far enough along by your bday to test!!! lol

Amanda-I hope everything is ok...

AFM-First day back to work was super exhausting. I was told I was being moved for the self-contained position based on my "adept skills"...there was no one qualified for the position blah blah blah. So I get there today and there's another girl who is like "I was hired for the self-contained position". There is only one self-contained room/position, so we are all like "What the f***?!" See my boss and ask her. She's like "I picked Julie specifically for the self-contained position." (P.S. this fits into my theory that she requested me to move to her new school so she could continue to torture me...) Then 2 seconds later was like, "it doesn't matter to me, you guys can decide who's doing what position" WOW! So much for my adept skills being the reason I moved...I honestly don't care what position I'm doing, but I'm seriously losing faith in the system! Get a backbone and make a decision...Anyway, then I had to get into my old school to go through the 5 million boxes I packed up a few months ago and separate my items from the school items. It was a lot of work but I got it done! Now I have to move it all to my new classroom and get set up...all before Monday and we have professional development everyday. It's gonna be a long week! lol


----------



## jury3

Amanda-You posted while I was writing my post! lol Oh no! That's horrible! Why would someone do something like that?! People are so horrible sometimes...


----------



## NDTaber9211

I got some of my labs back. FSH and Estradiol (ovarian reserve tests) are normal but my thyroid test (TSH) came back a little high. She said it was still in the normal range but for someone ttc, she wants to see it lower. She prescribed me a low dose thyroid hormone replacement medication.


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Holy moly that's a lot to catch up on! 

Nikki - I like the name! I like spelled Alia better, too, unless it's pronounced a-lie-uh

Nichole - When I thought I was pregnant last cycle (I swore I was pregnant and I thought I had a faint bfp), I bought a bunch of tests and a brownie with icing and was going to write "hello dad" in the icing and bring it to him. The only reason I didn't run out of the bathroom screaming was because it was so light. It gave me time to plan XD

Amanda - that's aweful! I'm glad you guys figured out who it was. I don't understand why people would do such horrible things.

AFM - I'm 5dpo according to ff. I keep having cramps and my labia hurts, which is weird. I still don't really feel like I O'd, but I must have.I feel likr this cycle is just a wash. DH and I were talking about using softcups next cycle though. He's always worried his little guys are falling out too fast XD


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda- wow how awful! I'm glad you figured out who was doing it. 

Julie- what bull****! I'd be so pissed.


----------



## NDTaber9211

ItthyBThpider- I think I might bake him a cake that says congrats dad or like yours, hellp dad. I think that would be awesome!


----------



## morganwhite7

Nichole- Congrats on mostly good news!! What a relief. 

Used a Softcup lastnight for the first time! (Btw- WTF. That thing was so nasty this morning.. you guys were right lol.. barf!) I think my O is approaching, and I must just have a super surge of LH a few days before, as usual. Kinda strange though, I wonder why it would be so dark on a First Response and then just faint on a cheapie? Anyone have any experience w/ these tests? I know somebody said don't get em but Walgreens was out of my kind!!! Still no EWCM yet though, should be here soon! Haha ahhh- LET THE BABYMAKING COMMENCE!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy- Sorry for a sick babe :/ What a great opp to snuggle and make it all better :)

Cassidy- Why do you keep saying you're out.. why's that? (I prob forgot whtev it was.. lol)

Julie- Your stories of the school admin are killing me. I can't stand to see that. Not only are you being treated poorly, but the whole lesbian thing fires me up too. We had a WONDERFUL teacher in HS who was also gay and suffered the most horrible mistreatment. I just mean teachers/kids/parents like to make believe that it really matters in a school system. Like really people? Are the guy teachers actively pursuing all the young ladies?!?! NO I don't think so! Wtf I just don't understand how some people's minds work. Lol. I am christian and also all for gay rights. In fact, I've told DH on MULTIPLE occasions that if he left me I'd say screw every man out there and be with a girl.. Lol how fun would that be!

(Sorry for the weird rant, and I truly hope I did not offend anyone! Just thought I'd share my views :))

P.s. Anyone use a softcup and feel like it makes you pelvic bone sore? I just feel kinda ouch after having it in all night. Looking forward to trying again tonight but not sure whether or not to use those lil buggars..


----------



## goldstns

Hello Ladies!

Robert- how scary! Why is this person doing this to you? What do you think your work will do? Stay safe please!!!

Julie- UGH! I hate work problems... it makes everything so stressful because you need work to pay the bills, can't just quit. I hope it works out. So sorry! Maybe you can have a sit down talk with her and a third party?

You all are right... i want it to be pronounced A-lee-uh... so I am leaning back to Alia. Thanks for your help! Then I was joking with DH and we both have talked about Layla being a name too... so we said how about Alia Layla (now say that 5 times fast!) ... HAHA!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Morgan- I couldn't have said it better myself! If I witness any discrimination against gay and lesbians I lose my shit. My mom and best friend are gay so I have no tolerance against hate. I was around when my friend came out in high school and got into many fights against people who tried to bully him.

As for the soft cups, I have no problems with them though the longest I've kept it in was around 4 hours. I get a bit paranoid that the cups block some of the swimmers so I still lay there for 15-20 mins before I put it in. 

Nikki- Alia Layla is pretty! Kind of a mouthful though :haha:

I am still trying to figure out a name for a girl. I am leaning towards Adelyn or Adalind but I keep hearing that name all over now. It seems like it is becoming popular and that saddens me. I also feel like I might be stuck going with Tara Lynn. My name was originally suppose to be Tara so I thought of using it to represent my mom. Lynn is DH's mom's middle name so she would be represented too. I told my mom the name and she started crying. She said Tara Lynn was suppose to me my name to represent her best friend who died when she was young. She was like 'I get to have my Tara Lynn after all!' 

I do like the name but Tara Lynn coupled with my last name just sounds so rednecky to me. Good thing I have what seems like a long time to figure out what I want lol. Hopefully I'll have a boy and not have to worry about it


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, that'd be horrible! I am so sorry! 

Morgan, that's weird, but at least you didn't miss it then! The softcups sound so gross! 

Thanks for all the thoughts. I am lucky to work with great, supportive people so it was okay and will get easier everyday. I hope :) The hardest part is all the pregnant girls around here.. but it isn't their fault. As for AF, I think I may bleed half to death before she gets out of town. GEESH! I have never had one this heavy. Like tmi but I had to change a regular tampon after 40 minutes and a super after about an hour and 15 minutes. Twice already. I'm not sure if that's normal? If it keeps up, I am going to call my OB and ask. I kinda feel like I am out of it for August before I get started. I will be camping days 13-17 and 
So we will just BD lots because it will be difficult to do the OPKS those 5 days. Then hubby is going to be out of town during ALL of the days Fertility Friend has calculated as fertile for me. UGH! Oh well. All we can do is try!


----------



## Disneybaby26

ItthyBThpider said:


> Holy moly that's a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Nikki - I like the name! I like spelled Alia better, too, unless it's pronounced a-lie-uh
> 
> Nichole - When I thought I was pregnant last cycle (I swore I was pregnant and I thought I had a faint bfp), I bought a bunch of tests and a brownie with icing and was going to write "hello dad" in the icing and bring it to him. The only reason I didn't run out of the bathroom screaming was because it was so light. It gave me time to plan XD
> 
> Amanda - that's aweful! I'm glad you guys figured out who it was. I don't understand why people would do such horrible things.
> 
> AFM - I'm 5dpo according to ff. I keep having cramps and my labia hurts, which is weird. I still don't really feel like I O'd, but I must have.I feel likr this cycle is just a wash. DH and I were talking about using softcups next cycle though. He's always worried his little guys are falling out too fast XD

I'm 5dpo too!! I don't think I realized I O'd the same time as anyone!! Yay!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I am hoping the app is wrong because it had my fertile days like day 23-27is or something wonky like that. 

Tara Lynn is pretty! I like it :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I bled horribly for my 1st real period.. It will be lethal for a while sweets. Hang in there. I didn't like using tampons after birth, even though I normally HATE pads. They just helped.

Oooh and FX'd for you 5DPO ladies!


----------



## NDTaber9211

This was a weird period. I am on CD4 and AF is already almost over. Normally AF lasts 6-7 days. Maybe this is what provera does to me.

Nevermind, I spoke too soon. I guess Aunt Flow was taking a nap lol. It's back full force :wacko:


----------



## HWPG

morgan, i leave my softcup in overnight (so, like 6-8hours). when i pull it out, it is def sore, almost like a micro-pap. so yes, while i cant feel it in me, i can feel it pushing against me, and i fully feel the pressure when i remove it. BUT i'm glad you tried it, and you know it worked cause it was dis.gust.ing, so you captured your little men.
we are also getting horizontal. last night, not tonight, then tomorrow. i cant wait for my scan!


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- the houseboat was alright, I left a day early because I was super nauseous the second night and the third day I was exhausted and didn't feel great. 

Sandy- you should be fine. That's how bad my first day of AF always is.


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Kara - oooooh cool! I didn't think I did, either! We can be bump buddies if we get it :D

I like Tara Lynn. You could also make it one word Taralyn.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, All. We do know who it was, and needless to say, she is not a friend of OH's and I anymore. It is a shame, but I do not care for people like that in my life. Onward and upward. I still can't figure out the reasoning for it, and why anonymously. If you have something to say to me, say it to my face so I can handle it! 

Ash, sorry you weren't feeling well. That is a total bummer! 

Kara, when are you going to start testing? 5dpo is when I start to get kind of antsy/ hopeful. 

ETA: Morgan, Softcups are super painful for me, too. Very TMI, but it feels like someone jack hammered my cervix after using them. I can last with it in for an hour, max. 

Hi to everyone else that I missed, and all the newbies! 

I went back to working out at 530am. It was soo hard to get up that early, but so worth it. My legs are killing me already! AF is still lingering, hoping it is gone today. Nothing really exciting over here, back at work, enjoyed my long weekend. My boobs are KILLING me still though. Like, sore to the touch all the time.


----------



## nini0914

HEY everyone my name is makenzie I'm new to this but ill get used to this soon. Me and DJ have been trying to conceive not long only for bout two months now we already have children 8n5 so we feel its time for another one anywho I am one day late from my period and have been cramping for the last 6 days with a lot of back pain as well I have had this before af came but never everyday almost all day I have threw up and been feeling so nauseous and also cramping after I pee Im scared to take a test cus I don't want to get a bfn has anyone had these symptoms and got a BF:shrug:P


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi Makenzie! Welcome
Amanda-I am so sorry this happened, but I am glad you figured out who it was! 
Mommy-I hope she gets better in time for her birthday. I wish her a happy birthday anyway! 
Julie-I am sorry the administrator is being so mean. I would not put up with it I hate discrimination of any sort! 
Nichole-Yay for results. I am glad everything seems okay in regards to results and I love Tara lynn as a name. 
AFM I spoke to soon about af leaving she seemed to come back after being on break for most the day, oh well. I like different names for girls any way. My dh seems to like them too even though originally he said he liked common names like Ruth etc.


----------



## RobertRedford

Welcome, Makenzie!

Katrina, boo for AF coming back!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Im so excited to start clomid tomorrow. I am going to try taking it in the morning with breakfast. In my research, I saw it was 1/2 and 1/2 on if you should take it in the am or pm. I figured I'd give it a shot in the am and if I am miserable and don't get my bfp, I'll switch to nights the next round.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, I am so excited for you!!


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee, I can't remember what's going on with you/your cycle so forgive me for forgetting lol. Did you actually get AF or was it a weird one that may not have actually been AF?


----------



## nini0914

Thanks :hi:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Yay for clomid!!


----------



## RobertRedford

ladies, my horoscope this am: 
August 6, 2013

Let passion reign! Today&#8217;s regal Leo new moon in your romantic fifth house sets off a six-month cycle of expressive and romantic energy. Whether you have a dalliance that makes you swoon or get swept into an exciting creative project, this lunar moment opens your heart to a fresh outlook. Since the fifth house rules fertility, a pregnancy (or news of one) is possible now. Or, you could give &#8220;birth&#8221; to a new idea that unfolds over the next half-year.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Ashlee, I can't remember what's going on with you/your cycle so forgive me for forgetting lol. Did you actually get AF or was it a weird one that may not have actually been AF?

I'm fairly certain it's AF, just been a little weird. Started with spotting, which is unusual because usually she just hits full force. Usually it's really heavy for the first 2 days, medium for the next two then low for the last two. This time it's kinda been a roller coaster. I'm on day 5 now, so tomorrow should be the last day. Also it's not as dark and doesn't have as much clotting this time. Sometimes I go the the bathroom and it's like orangish red or brown. No idea... I didn't go to the Dr. today though. Didn't want another bill to pay if AF showed and I'm not having prego symptoms anymore.


----------



## asmcsm

So, this month I'm changing things up a little. Drinking Fertilitea, drinking one fresh smoothie a day(using fertility superfoods), taking prenatal, evening primrose oil, maca root and baby aspirin. Also drinking 64oz water a day and getting DH to take a multivitamin and maca root as well. Also ordered the OPKs that I used before since I hated the wondfos. FX there's a baby soon cuz my ticker for months TTC kinda makes me depressed :? It didn't sound so bad saying we've been trying since the beginning of the year but after seeing 7 months, it's pretty frustrating.


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> So, this month I'm changing things up a little. Drinking Fertilitea, drinking one fresh smoothie a day(using fertility superfoods), taking prenatal, evening primrose oil, maca root and baby aspirin. Also drinking 64oz water a day and getting DH to take a multivitamin and maca root as well. Also ordered the OPKs that I used before since I hated the wondfos. FX there's a baby soon cuz my ticker for months TTC kinda makes me depressed :? It didn't sound so bad saying we've been trying since the beginning of the year but after seeing 7 months, it's pretty frustrating.

What kind of foods are you putting in your smoothie? I hear ya about feeling depressed when thinking about how long you've been trying. It's been off and on about 3 years now with me and DH.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda-I cannot believe someone would do that!! Especially someone you know!! WTF?! Good for you for brushing it off and getting back in your routine, people like that deserve no attention!!

I think I'm going to test with SMU on Monday the 12th. I have the day off from work but told my boss I'd come in 6:30-10:30 to help out, I'll be home by 11 and test then so I can freak good/freak bad alone LOL! We have a wedding Saturday and I'd like to test before we go but I think 9dpo is to early and I'll get sad to see a BFN.


----------



## Cowgirl07

asmcsm said:


> So, this month I'm changing things up a little. Drinking Fertilitea, drinking one fresh smoothie a day(using fertility superfoods), taking prenatal, evening primrose oil, maca root and baby aspirin. Also drinking 64oz water a day and getting DH to take a multivitamin and maca root as well. Also ordered the OPKs that I used before since I hated the wondfos. FX there's a baby soon cuz my ticker for months TTC kinda makes me depressed :? It didn't sound so bad saying we've been trying since the beginning of the year but after seeing 7 months, it's pretty frustrating.

I am sorry your so frustrated! Good luck with the opks!
My note to self if I ever start ttc it will not be on a birthday holiday or anything. I will just draw a day out of the hat. I keep thinking my birthday is getting closer and I am dreading it.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, so sorry that you're frustrated. It freaks me out each time we get closer to a year. We will get our bfp's soon! What are you going to put in your smoothies? I want to try! We just got a magic bullet and I'm dying to use it.


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Amanda-I cannot believe someone would do that!! Especially someone you know!! WTF?! Good for you for brushing it off and getting back in your routine, people like that deserve no attention!!
> 
> I think I'm going to test with SMU on Monday the 12th. I have the day off from work but told my boss I'd come in 6:30-10:30 to help out, I'll be home by 11 and test then so I can freak good/freak bad alone LOL! We have a wedding Saturday and I'd like to test before we go but I think 9dpo is to early and I'll get sad to see a BFN.

I freaked, it made me SO mad. Luckily we found out, and put a stop to it, but jeez, a solid reminder that people are STUPID!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> What kind of foods are you putting in your smoothie? I hear ya about feeling depressed when thinking about how long you've been trying. It's been off and on about 3 years now with me and DH.

I bought strawberries, blueberries, grapes, cantaloupe, peaches, mangoes, spinach, almond milk. There's a huge list of good smoothie ingredients on this 21 day fertility diet I found.(apples, apricots, blueberries, cantaloupe, grapefruit,grapes, citrus,papaya, pineapple, strawberries, watermelon, pears, dates, oatmeal, hemp seeds, quinoa, vanilla beans, yogurt(organic), spinach, kale, nut milks, fresh pressed juice, coconut water, water, herbal tea) I'm just sticking with the smoothie instead of the full diet though. 



Cowgirl07 said:


> I am sorry your so frustrated! Good luck with the opks!
> My note to self if I ever start ttc it will not be on a birthday holiday or anything. I will just draw a day out of the hat. I keep thinking my birthday is getting closer and I am dreading it.

Thanks, I'm hoping I have a better time with them this time around, but I think it was mostly my hormones all being out of whack


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ash, so sorry that you're frustrated. It freaks me out each time we get closer to a year. We will get our bfp's soon! What are you going to put in your smoothies? I want to try! We just got a magic bullet and I'm dying to use it.

Thanks, I know we're all in the same boat on this. But sometimes I still just feel like it's only me. Probably because I've had newborn photos popping up on my news feed all week. 3 babies born in one week! Torture I tell you!

I just listed some of the ingredients above. We got a Ninja for our wedding and I LOVE that thing lol. The smoothies are a perfect excuse to use it.

Also, sorry to hear about the crazy friend of OH screwing with you. I seriously don't understand people sometimes...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- those sounds delish!! I just know you're going to have a better cycle this time around!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG- the Ninja is rediculous! We got one at my shower, I use it constantly! It has an attachment for the imdividual smoothie cup I want to get!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I usually make strawberry banana smoothies with either baby spinach or baby kale. Sometimes I throw some blueberries.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, Are you going to temp this cycle? I have to look into the fertility diet, looks neat. 
We are trying to be super conscious about what we eat regardless, simply because we have both been working out a lot recently. I really think this cycle is going to be different for you. Last cycle was a bust for a lot of us, so things can only get better from here on out, right? 

My boobs hurt so badly today, its really odd. Like, uncomfortable wearing a shirt sore! I put a call into my dr to see when I can have a hormone panel done.


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> OMG- the Ninja is rediculous! We got one at my shower, I use it constantly! It has an attachment for the imdividual smoothie cup I want to get!

I hope this cycle is better too.

Ours has the individual cups. We have two cups, DH makes like 3 milkshakes a day lol. It's so convenient, I love it!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I usually make strawberry banana smoothies with either baby spinach or baby kale. Sometimes I throw some blueberries.

Its weird, but my favorite thing to add to smoothies recently has been kale and avocados. The avocados make smoothies really smooth and creamy...sooo yummy.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I might try avocados! I have the ninja too with 2 single cup attachments. That thing is a beast!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, Are you going to temp this cycle? I have to look into the fertility diet, looks neat.
> We are trying to be super conscious about what we eat regardless, simply because we have both been working out a lot recently. I really think this cycle is going to be different for you. Last cycle was a bust for a lot of us, so things can only get better from here on out, right?
> 
> My boobs hurt so badly today, its really odd. Like, uncomfortable wearing a shirt sore! I put a call into my dr to see when I can have a hormone panel done.

Yea, I'm going to temp this cycle, but I'm going to try not to analyze it so much. It really stressed me out last month. But with the whacky hormones it would be nice to see if/when I ovulate. Going to try not to miss days this time though because not knowing the temps for the weekend I was in SF stressed me out and I think it probably affected FF's crosshairs. 

https://natural-fertility-info.com/wp-content/uploads/992A_HR_21DaysBook-Final.pdf


----------



## RobertRedford

I just had to google what a ninja is! I want one!! We have a vitamix but it is a PAIN to clean.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I might try avocados! I have the ninja too with 2 single cup attachments. That thing is a beast!

I got avocados too lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

Even if it doesn't help get me pregnant, I like the sound of the fertility diet!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am pretty much just trying to stick to an all natural diet. Oats, eggs, veggies, fruits, lean meats, green smoothies etc. It's definitely not easy. I love my greasy, fatty foods.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I am the WORST eater you probably know.. but I thought I'd chime in and say that I cannot wait to start my pregnancy diet again. I just ate GOOD stuff ya know? (HA wanna know my no. 1 craving- sour patch kids!!! lol?) 

Oooh Idk why I'm saying this, so random, but I was thinking about preggo food and remembered some.. 

1.) Anyone ever tried Hawaiian Rolls? Lol hopefully yes, those dang things are SO good with prosciutto!!!

2.) Okay weird, but my mom used to make it for us don't judge- TRY! 
Salami layered in a row. Wipe w/ cream cheese & ranch mix (like the kind you put in sour cream for veggie dip, super thick). then pop a few sweet pickles on top in a row. Roll your salami over, making a lil wrap and cut into pieces! Mmmm, for anyone who has a *savory tooth* like me :)

3.) I just plain LOVE ripe sliced mangoes..

4.) Bigelow- "Constant Comment" tea.. just heavenly.


----------



## BubsMom17

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol I am the WORST eater you probably know.. but I thought I'd chime in and say that I cannot wait to start my pregnancy diet again. I just ate GOOD stuff ya know? (HA wanna know my no. 1 craving- sour patch kids!!! lol?)
> 
> Oooh Idk why I'm saying this, so random, but I was thinking about preggo food and remembered some..
> 
> 1.) Anyone ever tried Hawaiian Rolls? Lol hopefully yes, those dang things are SO good with prosciutto!!!
> 
> 2.) Okay weird, but my mom used to make it for us don't judge- TRY!
> Salami layered in a row. Wipe w/ cream cheese & ranch mix (like the kind you put in sour cream for veggie dip, super thick). then pop a few sweet pickles on top in a row. Roll your salami over, making a lil wrap and cut into pieces! Mmmm, for anyone who has a *savory tooth* like me :)
> 
> 3.) I just plain LOVE ripe sliced mangoes..
> 
> 4.) Bigelow- "Constant Comment" tea.. just heavenly.

Mangos are one of my FAVES right now!

I don't like sweet pickles... LOL... And Hawaiian rolls are sooo good!


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh I don't think I've ever actually talked to you yet Emily! I hope you're enjoying your pregnancy! Anything different/interesting happening yet..? Like precious little hiccups?!! :)

Btw boys are so fun, I hope I have a second ;)


----------



## BubsMom17

morganwhite7 said:


> Awh I don't think I've ever actually talked to you yet Emily! I hope you're enjoying your pregnancy! Anything different/interesting happening yet..? Like precious little hiccups?!! :)
> 
> Btw boys are so fun, I hope I have a second ;)

Hi sweetie!

Some hiccups, but very brief. He is very active and busy in there all the time. This is a carbon-copy of my first pregnancy! I hope it stays that way since everything was healthy and non-eventful with Danny! I want an unintervened labor so hoping everything progresses normally. :)

I have put on almost as much weight so far as I did the whole time with Danny. I put on 19-20 pounds with Danny, and at not-quite 7 months I am up to 17+ pounds. Not too stressed about it, but I can't pinpoint anything I am doing differently... Oh but more pelvic pain this time. Much more. :(


----------



## RobertRedford

I love Hawaiian rolls. Damn celiacs, can't have them :( 

With my last pregnancy, my biggest craving was lobster and shrimp. I craved them ALL DAY. I also loved avocados, and indian food. So odd. I didn't have a sweet tooth, ice cream, candy and sweet things made me sick.


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow.. I'm glad the only thing I didn't research while pregnant was weight gain. Bc I gained FIFTY pounds by the end.. But also it just went right back. So weird, lol, just fluctuating 50 lbs. I know my baby wasn't that chunky!!!

And Amanda- I wasn't here when you were preggo.. If you don't mind me asking how far along were you?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I love Hawaiian rolls. Damn celiacs, can't have them :(
> 
> With my last pregnancy, my biggest craving was lobster and shrimp. I craved them ALL DAY. I also loved avocados, and indian food. So odd. I didn't have a sweet tooth, ice cream, candy and sweet things made me sick.

I LOVE Hawaiian rolls, we got them to go with dinner last night actually lol. We also had them with dinner at our wedding lol. 

As soon as I found out I was pregnant I craved canned tuna so bad...go figure, the thing I couldn't have...and sushi of course. But I crave that all the time lol. I love Indian food and avocados anyway and DH hates them both lol. But I couldn't eat sweets when I was preggo either. I tried eating ice cream and it was making me nauseous so I gave it to DH.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Wow.. I'm glad the only thing I didn't research while pregnant was weight gain. Bc I gained FIFTY pounds by the end.. But also it just went right back. So weird, lol, just fluctuating 50 lbs. I know my baby wasn't that chunky!!!
> 
> And Amanda- I wasn't here when you were preggo.. If you don't mind me asking how far along were you?

I didn't come onto the boards when I was preggo, actually. I did when I first got preggo, but not past that. I lost the baby around 10weeks, had a d&c at 11w6d in Oct 2012. I found out that I was pregnant about a year ago exactly. :(


----------



## BubsMom17

I lost most of my baby weight, but then I stopped nursing and I put 15 pounds of it back on. :/ That sucked...


----------



## BubsMom17

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I love Hawaiian rolls. Damn celiacs, can't have them :(
> 
> With my last pregnancy, my biggest craving was lobster and shrimp. I craved them ALL DAY. I also loved avocados, and indian food. So odd. I didn't have a sweet tooth, ice cream, candy and sweet things made me sick.
> 
> I LOVE Hawaiian rolls, we got them to go with dinner last night actually lol. We also had them with dinner at our wedding lol.
> 
> As soon as I found out I was pregnant I craved canned tuna so bad...go figure, the thing I couldn't have...and sushi of course. But I crave that all the time lol. I love Indian food and avocados anyway and DH hates them both lol. But I couldn't eat sweets when I was preggo either. I tried eating ice cream and it was making me nauseous so I gave it to DH.Click to expand...

You can have tuna... just no more than 2 cans of chunk light tuna per week. So next time, give into those cravings! :thumbup:


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I love Hawaiian rolls. Damn celiacs, can't have them :(
> 
> With my last pregnancy, my biggest craving was lobster and shrimp. I craved them ALL DAY. I also loved avocados, and indian food. So odd. I didn't have a sweet tooth, ice cream, candy and sweet things made me sick.




BubsMom17 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I love Hawaiian rolls. Damn celiacs, can't have them :(
> 
> With my last pregnancy, my biggest craving was lobster and shrimp. I craved them ALL DAY. I also loved avocados, and indian food. So odd. I didn't have a sweet tooth, ice cream, candy and sweet things made me sick.
> 
> I LOVE Hawaiian rolls, we got them to go with dinner last night actually lol. We also had them with dinner at our wedding lol.
> 
> As soon as I found out I was pregnant I craved canned tuna so bad...go figure, the thing I couldn't have...and sushi of course. But I crave that all the time lol. I love Indian food and avocados anyway and DH hates them both lol. But I couldn't eat sweets when I was preggo either. I tried eating ice cream and it was making me nauseous so I gave it to DH.Click to expand...
> 
> You can have tuna... just no more than 2 cans of chunk light tuna per week. So next time, give into those cravings! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good to know! :thumbup:


----------



## BubsMom17

asmcsm said:


> I love Indian food and avocados anyway and DH hates them both lol.

I love love love Indian food and DH refuses to even try it! :wacko: I seriously only get to eat a few times per year...


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I love Hawaiian rolls. Damn celiacs, can't have them :(
> 
> With my last pregnancy, my biggest craving was lobster and shrimp. I craved them ALL DAY. I also loved avocados, and indian food. So odd. I didn't have a sweet tooth, ice cream, candy and sweet things made me sick.
> 
> I LOVE Hawaiian rolls, we got them to go with dinner last night actually lol. We also had them with dinner at our wedding lol.
> 
> As soon as I found out I was pregnant I craved canned tuna so bad...go figure, the thing I couldn't have...and sushi of course. But I crave that all the time lol. I love Indian food and avocados anyway and DH hates them both lol. But I couldn't eat sweets when I was preggo either. I tried eating ice cream and it was making me nauseous so I gave it to DH.Click to expand...
> 
> You can have tuna... just no more than 2 cans of chunk light tuna per week. So next time, give into those cravings! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I had sushi while preggo. My doctor said to be careful about the fish I had, and limited quantities, but not to freak out over one roll. He said no more than one roll per trimester, but it was def enough to tide over my cravings! I had a sushi roll with cooked fish and cooked crab..mmmm.


----------



## asmcsm

BubsMom17 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I love Indian food and avocados anyway and DH hates them both lol.
> 
> I love love love Indian food and DH refuses to even try it! :wacko: I seriously only get to eat a few times per year...Click to expand...

I've gotten DH to try a couple things but he really doesn't like it lol. He basically just eats naan lol


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I love Indian food and avocados anyway and DH hates them both lol.
> 
> I love love love Indian food and DH refuses to even try it! :wacko: I seriously only get to eat a few times per year...Click to expand...

I love love love indian! It's generally gluten free, too, which means that I can eat it without feeling yucky later!!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I had sushi while preggo. My doctor said to be careful about the fish I had, and limited quantities, but not to freak out over one roll. He said no more than one roll per trimester, but it was def enough to tide over my cravings! I had a sushi roll with cooked fish and cooked crab..mmmm.

As long as it's cooked and not a fish high in mercury it's supposed to be fine. But sucks for me cuz I really like tuna and salmon in my rolls not as much crab lol. But unagi is one of my faves and it's cooked so I'll just have to stick with that haha


----------



## RobertRedford

Super stressful day today. OH and I both make good salaries, yet we are still stressed about money and big financial decisions. grrr. I hate that feeling :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey guys I posted this on Mirolee's journal, so thought I'd share.


HUMAN OVULATION-

A human egg has been filmed in close-up emerging from the ovary for the first time, captured by chance during a routine operation. Fertile women release one or more eggs every month, but until now, only animal ovulation has been recorded in detail. Gynaecologist Dr Jacques Donnez spotted it in progress during a hysterectomy. The pictures, published in New Scientist magazine, were described as "fascinating" by a UK fertility specialist.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...Fj4l0M&ei=clYBUsW3M4WqyQGc14CoDg&ved=0CAEQsCU


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I had sushi while preggo. My doctor said to be careful about the fish I had, and limited quantities, but not to freak out over one roll. He said no more than one roll per trimester, but it was def enough to tide over my cravings! I had a sushi roll with cooked fish and cooked crab..mmmm.
> 
> As long as it's cooked and not a fish high in mercury it's supposed to be fine. But sucks for me cuz I really like tuna and salmon in my rolls not as much crab lol. But unagi is one of my faves and it's cooked so I'll just have to stick with that hahaClick to expand...

same here, but at that point, i was desperate! haha


----------



## BubsMom17

I had spicy tuna one time since being pregnant. I couldn't resist... I want it again now!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Super stressful day today. OH and I both make good salaries, yet we are still stressed about money and big financial decisions. grrr. I hate that feeling :(

Blah :( I know how you feel. I hate money


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Super stressful day today. OH and I both make good salaries, yet we are still stressed about money and big financial decisions. grrr. I hate that feeling :(
> 
> Blah :( I know how you feel. I hate moneyClick to expand...

Total blah. makes me so stressed out! I hate money too.


----------



## clynn11

Ugh sorry Amanda :hugs: Hate when finances makes things stressful. I know EXACTLY how that is. We have a folder specifically for DH's medical bills :/

Morgan- we didn't BD anywhere near O time- there's no chance for us this month.

I loooooove Hawaiian rolls. Guilty pleasure. Well... bread is my favorite. It's horrible!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Ugh sorry Amanda :hugs: Hate when finances makes things stressful. I know EXACTLY how that is. We have a folder specifically for DH's medical bills :/
> 
> Morgan- we didn't BD anywhere near O time- there's no chance for us this month.
> 
> I loooooove Hawaiian rolls. Guilty pleasure. Well... bread is my favorite. It's horrible!!!

Thanks. We seem to be getting slammed with big costs this month that we weren't expecting. Makes me so nervous! 

So sorry that you didnt get any BD'ing in this month aroudn O time :( Here's to next cycle being more productive!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies!! 

Welcome Makenzie! I vote to test!! Especially if you are normally regular!

Morgan those pics are cool but kind of gross. And I love gross things....but those gross me out lol. As for the softcups, I would take mine out in the shower. Sometimes I would over the toilet if I used it during the day, but mostly I'd do it in the shower. 

Afm, I've been super nauseous the last 2 days and craving pork chops. I had my teeth cleaned this morning which was by far the worst thing to do when you are terrified of the dentist, nauseated, just came off 12 hours of work, and have newly sensitive teeth and gums. Horrible. But it's over and no cavities! I have officially missed AF! I'm getting a little more excited each day. I'm going for an early OB u/s next week. Prob just be able to see the yolk sac but I'm still excited to see our blob. Or blobs...


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan- Those pics are kinda gross but super neat! Kinda cool to see how it actually happens rather than animated versions.


----------



## RobertRedford

Whoa, Morgan, I just looked at the pics, sooo cool. I like stuff like that. I wonder how magnified the picture is, if at all?

The egg looks exactly like a vitamin D pill that I take, haha!


----------



## RobertRedford

someone just posted this on fb. oh dear lord..
 



Attached Files:







62431_672603285777_882046787_n.jpg
File size: 84.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-Sorry you didn't get to bd around O but I am glad they are figuring out what is up with your husband! 
Amanda-Financial stuff sucks! Try not to be nervous. 
AFM: It got super hot today. I want to go to the beach!


----------



## clynn11

OMG Amanda wtf!!! Lmao. So is he saying he was 'fixed' before he ever hooked up with them??? If so that's actually pretty fucked up lol.

Morgan- i've seen those before! I think they're cool lol. I came across a journal of pics of different cervix's, etc... THAT was pretty gross lol. Some had the IUD in them or lots of their hubbies sperm, etc. I was just like uhhhhh K I know the process not sure pics are all that necessary lmao.


----------



## clynn11

Also, Rachel sooooo exciting! Who ever thought we would be saying YAY for nausea!!! Lmao. I'm so excited to know whether it is one or two little blobbies in there!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## RobertRedford

There is a website called beautiful cervix or something like that, which is really cool and similar. The up close of the EWCM and during AF def made me a little queasy. 

Cassidy, I think he is admitting to being sterile and agreeing anyways. terrible!

Rachel, I cant wait to hear how the appointment goes!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-That is pretty cool, I have seen fertilized eggs before. Not human ones though. 
Rachel-yay for nausea-weird to say that but I am so happy for you.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> There is a website called beautiful cervix or something like that, which is really cool and similar. The up close of the EWCM and during AF def made me a little queasy.
> 
> Cassidy, I think he is admitting to being sterile and agreeing anyways. terrible!
> 
> Rachel, I cant wait to hear how the appointment goes!!!

I actually went to the beautiful cervix a lot last cycle trying to figure out wtf was going on with mine lol. Some pictures were more than I bargained for but overall it was very informative.

LMAO at that picture. I feel so bad for those women. The things men will do for sex...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda- Sorry you are worrying about money :hugs: It sucks so much but it seems to be apart of mine and dh's life. We still are paying off his cancer bills and more just piles up when he goes in for his check up scans. Plus now the car and credit bills. It's just never ending.

Cassidy- That sucks you weren't able to BD around O time. How is you husbands medical stuff going?

AFM- I want tomorrow to hurry up and get here so I can start clomid! I hope I don't get many side effects.


----------



## clynn11

I am soooo fed up with all of this medical BS. His MRI came back negative for anything, so it's not tuberculosis in his spine, so we're back to not having any clue as to what is wrong with him. I personally still think it's lyme disease. His infectious disease doctor doesn't believe in it, so obviously he won't diagnose him with it even though he tested positive with his first doctor. I am so over all of this it is really pissing me off. His doctor won't let him go back to work until they know what is wrong with him. He is on disability but we are still suffering financially with all of his medical bills. I'm just overly stressed and over hearing how much his back hurts, how he doesn't feel good, etc. every single day. That may sound harsh but I just need to know wtf is wrong with him so we can be taking steps forward towards getting him better... not stuck in this limbo like we've been the past freaking 6 months!!!!

Lmao. Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh Cassidy that sucks! :hugs: It took them a year to figure out what was wrong with my husband so I feel ya. It really freaking sucks and it really sucks knowing there isn't anything you can do to help. The only good thing is our medical insurance covered everything at that point so we didn't have medical bills yet.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, I'm sorry that sounds soooo frustrating. can you go see a different doctor who may accept the lymes disease diagnosis? :hugs:

Nichole, I'm so excited for your clomid cycle! I really hope it works for you! 

Ashlee, I liked the beautiful cervix website, but I didn't check my CP enough for it to be a good reference, I had nothing to compare it to.

I have a little over an hour left of work and I am bored. Have a killer headache too, which doesn't help :( I took on contract work (just a little side job to help my step dad out) but it means that I will probably be up really late working. Poo :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-Could you get a second opinion or go back to the original doctor? 
AFM: I am waiting for dh to get home. I am so hungry thanks ladies all the talk about food. I wish we had more diverse food choices here, but oh well. I searched high and low to find almond flour!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Cassidy-Could you get a second opinion or go back to the original doctor?
> AFM: I am waiting for dh to get home. I am so hungry thanks ladies all the talk about food. I wish we had more diverse food choices here, but oh well. I searched high and low to find almond flour!

Oooh what are you going to make with almond flour?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Macarons I will try anyway. I tried for a while to find them but the nearest place is 2 hours away. I want to try tomorrow, but we will see how work goes.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Macarons I will try anyway. I tried for a while to find them but the nearest place is 2 hours away. I want to try tomorrow, but we will see how work goes.

French macaroons? YUM! I loooooooove those.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yep, I have my eggs on the counter already. I love them too. I found places that deliver them across the country but they are expensive.


----------



## RobertRedford

yum. I tried to make them once, I just couldn't get my macaroons to be uniform. They were delicious and we tried all sorts of fillings. 

I really want this for the next time that I make them: https://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1052786/Lekue-Macaron-Kit


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugghhhhh I want macaroons now.


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> yum. I tried to make them once, I just couldn't get my macaroons to be uniform. They were delicious and we tried all sorts of fillings.
> 
> I really want this for the next time that I make them: https://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-1052786/Lekue-Macaron-Kit

I want one! I have never made them before. Oh well got to love experimenting.


----------



## RobertRedford

Me too. yum. I'm trying to stay away from sweets and this is not helping, haha.

ETA: weird thought of the day. I take the ferry to work instead of driving most days, and I end up sitting next to random people, often times women and pregnant women. I always wonder if they are members of BnB and maybe I actually know them through this forum. Anyone else ever have random thoughts like that? Or is it just me, hahaha.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Just you :haha: But seriously, I haven't wondered if they are on BnB but I have had a fleeting thought of you and I being at the same place but not knowing it since we live so close to each other.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, every time I am in your neck of the woods, I think the same thing!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, that is so frustrating! I'm sorry. Hope they get it figured out soon.

Rachel, that is so so exciting!! Can't wait to hear about it. :)

Morgan, thanks. I'm still kicking and it's getting a bit better. 

My poor hubby.. ha. He says I'm cranky and he forgot about this period business. This is the first in over a year for me. He said I needed to be pregnant so he could have a break from this already.

I'm going to check out the fertility diet. I will take all the help I can get! Is there a link somewhere? I'm trying to eat lots of protein, dairy, fruits, veggies, decaf green tea, flax, water, and avoid breads and starches. And sweets unfortunately! I have such a sweet tooth. Ugh! I have been fortunate enough to lose all but the last 4 pounds of pregnancy weight. I'm so close. Then I want to try to lose more to help with fertility.. and I do have some pounds to lose. Getting pregnant is the best motivation I have ever had though!

I am so antsy! I am the kind of person that when I want something, I do something to make it happen.. not waiting for it to come to me. I feel helpless because there isn't anything I can do to help myself. Does that make sense? Anyone else feel that way? What do you do?


----------



## HWPG

My mantra is "do something, or do nothing". It applies to everything - eating, exercising, jobs, etc. it's my way of telling myself "I have a choice. I can choose to do something - go running, NOT eat that sweet, apply for a new job, find a new bf(I don't want that, I'm just using it as an example)" Alternatively, I can do nothing. I can let life float along, complaining about how I don't get anything - raises, bf's, fit/healthy, etc, how nothing goes my way. So, with infertility, it's the me thing that I can't do anything about. I can try and take vitamins and have sex all the time, but in the end, this one is really out of my hands. So, in response to your question firsttime, yes. I feel helpless frequently. And I will keep taking my supplements and medication and exercising, but I can't wait. I am so impatient. I want this, now. No, yesterday. No, five years ago.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I often think about pregnant people being on here or if I have seen there post on ovufriend or something. I also wonder if I will ever meet my Bnb friends in real life. 
I have a large sweet tooth but I usually prefer fruits to desserts. But I have decided to try macrons mostly because I love a challenge and like trying new recipes!


----------



## jury3

Ok, there is way too much to catch up on and comment on everything...

Nichole-Luckily thyroid issues are usually pretty easy to fix with meds...

Morgan-I tried to warn you about the First Response opks...just saying lol
For the ovulation...check out this video, I use it sometimes to "visualize" the process. I use to picture it during acupuncture lol

Kara-Your chart is looking so good! If all of our charts looked like that, we'd have no problems knowing if we O'd or not lol

nini0914-Welcome!


Rachel-Yay for officially missing AF!!!! I'm so excited for you :) And...the dentist sucks! I have a major gag reflex when it comes to things being in my mouth and that does not mix well with the dentist. I dread having to go while preggo!

Amanda-That fb thing is horrible! Luckily most lesbians do the insemination thing and even if they don't do that they are usually smart enough to get the guy's sperm tested! That's just gross and wrong, I hope it isn't real...
I used to look at beautiful cervix all the time to compare what mine looked like to it lol It's very helpful!

Cassidy-I'm so sorry about all this stuff with DH...I can't even imagine how frustrated you must be right now. Can you get a second opinion? Are there any specialists like that nearby?

Thanks to the ladies who are ranting about lgbt discrimination! It's nice to hear. Although my boss has openly said she doesn't agree with gay marriage, I don't know if she's picking on me bc of that. She knows I didn't agree with her when she had the student with autism hand cuffed, she knows I've talked to the union and HR about her lesbian comments, and she's been wanting to separate our teaching team bc she has a problem with us being such good friends (usually that's a good thing...). I think she hates that we are all on the same page and know more than her. So, I think she's retaliating in her own way. Luckily her boss knows about it and I emailed him yesterday. Others are complaining already too. So, either she will straighten it out or she will be out of there soon. I just can't wait until she's out of there!


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Cassidy, that is so frustrating! I'm sorry. Hope they get it figured out soon.
> 
> Rachel, that is so so exciting!! Can't wait to hear about it. :)
> 
> Morgan, thanks. I'm still kicking and it's getting a bit better.
> 
> My poor hubby.. ha. He says I'm cranky and he forgot about this period business. This is the first in over a year for me. He said I needed to be pregnant so he could have a break from this already.
> 
> I'm going to check out the fertility diet. I will take all the help I can get! Is there a link somewhere? I'm trying to eat lots of protein, dairy, fruits, veggies, decaf green tea, flax, water, and avoid breads and starches. And sweets unfortunately! I have such a sweet tooth. Ugh! I have been fortunate enough to lose all but the last 4 pounds of pregnancy weight. I'm so close. Then I want to try to lose more to help with fertility.. and I do have some pounds to lose. Getting pregnant is the best motivation I have ever had though!
> 
> I am so antsy! I am the kind of person that when I want something, I do something to make it happen.. not waiting for it to come to me. I feel helpless because there isn't anything I can do to help myself. Does that make sense? Anyone else feel that way? What do you do?

Here's the link to the fertility diet 
https://natural-fertility-info.com/wp-content/uploads/992A_HR_21DaysBook-Final.pdf


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Holy moly you guys move fast! I feel like I need a diagram to put my responses with each person and what they said and cross reference that with the names in the first page XD

I want a ninja blender. I have started eating a lot more fruits, and would love to make blender drinks, but out blender is a pain in the neck to clean and the lid is all messed up. one of the dogs thought it was a chew toy lol. I have an aweful sweet tootg, but I find that the more fruit I eat, the more that satisfies it and the less I want candy. So yay! 

I have often wondered if the next person over is someone from bnb or whatnot. It's interesting that we can be so connected and yet so seperated!

I get so stressed out about money. It's taken us so long to finally recover enough from the accudent and moving that we can finally start saving again for things we need, like repairs for our car and more moving expenses and what not. And more medical bills will be coming soon -.- The healthcare industry should not be for profit!

AFM I have cramps still, and really bad heartburn and random nausea. The nausea isn't my normal "head" nausea, either, but comes right from the stomach. It'a getting my hopes up a tiny bit, and I still don't even feel like I O'd! Can't mistake the temp from this am, though. Darn symptom spotting!


----------



## Disneybaby26

FirstTime- I know exactly how you feel and I think Mirolee put it perfectly. I'm such an organizer. I have a plan for everything and rarely deviated from it. When things happen that I can't control it definitely throws me. It even took a while after my MC to accept that "that happened". I've felt okay since just knowing I'm doing the best for me, for us, to "try", bc well, that's just all you can do! We're all with ya!

Do any of you ladies know if it's worth me going in for a 7dpo progesterone tomorrow? I have a standing order bc the doc thinks I took the clomid this cycle but I didn't. Obviously we know I Od but can getting the level checked give me any other info? What do you think?


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! So glad I am not the only one like this. Guess the only thing to "do" is what I have been doing.. trying to lose weight and eat right and start exercising to have the healthiest body for a baby whenever it does finally happen.. Hubby is all about being patient and it will happen so while it makes me crazy because I need it now, it's nice to have him to help keep me sane :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning all- Woke up mega late this morning.. made it to work by 9:15, lol. But needless to say, I had to DISCARD this mornings temps bc I woke up late/jumped outta bed to hurry before remembering! Ugh so not sure if I'm extra hot bc I already O'd or bc this morning's temps are stupid. No fertile signs still.. no ovary action or EWCM which ALWAYS happens.. Hmm so just waiting for something to kick into gear. Dang First Response OPK has been positive for 3 days now, and I mean possssiiiiitive.


----------



## mommyxofxone

good morning ladies, sorry i missed quite a few pages, can someone fill me in? dd had a good bday, she is getting a lot better from her cold, and last night my throat started to hurt. temps are not looking great for after o- just kind of floating over here in i have no clue what's going on land.


----------



## HWPG

kara, i would say you do not need the progesterone bw - only becuase you had such a large thermal shift. if you had a slower or shallower one, i'd say go get it.
afm, i had my scan this morning. 7mm lining and 1 dominant follicle. but i've been fighting back tears because the waiting room was overrun with pregos and toddlers. it's heartbreaking to know you are there becuase you cant get pregnant, while all these women are there to see their babies. f-ing suck hairy balls.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol aweee, Mirolee!! I feel for ya, after they told DH and I we had to do a D&C they sat us back in the waiting room while they arranged surgery...crying hysterically with all the preggos looking at me. Needless to say, that's why I found a new OB!

I know dominant follicle is good, how's that for a lining number??


----------



## Disneybaby26

https://rochester.patch.com/groups/...-home-rochester-hills-office-of-cancer-doctor

This was one of our clients at work-people are heinous.


----------



## morganwhite7

What in the HECK Kara that is so horrible. He told all these normal people they needed to pay for chemo?!?! Lol hope he rots in hell!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yea-it's completely insane. What a horrible greedy scumbag! He's a send out client (so he's in Michigan, were in Connecticut...now we are going to be full of investigators here till God knows when. Just when you start to have a glimmer of hope in humanity some douche rips you right back to reality-every time. Very sad :(


----------



## HWPG

about as bad as insurance not covering this mans medication:
https://globalnews.ca/news/756921/w...with-rare-disease-pleads-for-subsidized-drug/

not sure about the lining - she said it was "normal for where i was in the cycle". so, i hope that means it's ok.... she was just the tech, i'm hoping the dr/nurse calls me later. with real information.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey guys, I've been BnB surfing and caught myself daydreaming and looking through these pics. It's a baby brag thread. So forewarning, but there are soooooooo many cute babies on there and it's getting me so excited to have one of my own. Somefrickinday.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...bump-teens-show-off-your-baby-thread-541.html


----------



## NDTaber9211

UGH! Another facebook pregnancy announcement. I swear I'm happy for her... really.


----------



## RobertRedford

I think I have just given up. so many pregnancy announcements, new babies, etc. I just don't care anymore.

Yes, I'm grouchy today. Sorry ladies!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm grouchy too. Lets be grouchy buddies today!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm grouchy too. Lets be grouchy buddies today!

hahaha, okay! 

I have started working out again-- I think I mentioned this yesterday. Its great, I'm thrilled to be getting back into shape, but its so hard getting up at 5am again, and being so sore! I'm waddling at work today.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I could never be an early morning workout person. I tried it once, was like "F*** this" and went back to bed :haha: I try to get some free weight work in while DH is sleeping (he works nights so he sleeps until 3pm) and then we do our bike ride from 6-7.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I could never be an early morning workout person. I tried it once, was like "F*** this" and went back to bed :haha: I try to get some free weight work in while DH is sleeping (he works nights so he sleeps until 3pm) and then we do our bike ride from 6-7.

You're inspiring me to have OH and I get out on our bikes! I do free weights at home on the weekends.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I love the rides. DH and I have started this thing where we tell each other about the books we are reading. DH's books are mainly The Walking Dead comics so I get to hear about zombies lol. The rides are getting harder because the wind is deciding to act up like 2 year old on a temper tantrum. OMG it's been brutal. I barely got through it yesterday but it does make for a more intense workout. Guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I love the rides. DH and I have started this thing where we tell each other about the books we are reading. DH's books are mainly The Walking Dead comics so I get to hear about zombies lol. The rides are getting harder because the wind is deciding to act up like 2 year old on a temper tantrum. OMG it's been brutal. I barely got through it yesterday but it does make for a more intense workout. Guess I shouldn't complain.

It will make your legs stronger! still super impressed, bike riding is sooo good for you! Enjoy it. You're going to get to a point where these "hard" spots seem like nothing! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Man, I hope so!


----------



## NDTaber9211

First round of clomid down :D If I end up getting a headache from it, do any of you ladies know if it is ok to take medicine for it or should I just wait it out naturally.


----------



## RobertRedford

We've fallen off of our weigh in check-in's and challenge. Lets get back on it. When is the final weigh in? Lets set a date? 

I weighed in at 136 this am. That is 11 over my goal. How is everyone else doing? So far today, I have had a soy latte (12 oz) and a brown cow organic yogurt. Lunch is a salad, and dinner will probably be a salad too.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> We've fallen off of our weigh in check-in's and challenge. Lets get back on it. When is the final weigh in? Lets set a date?
> 
> I weighed in at 136 this am. That is 11 over my goal. How is everyone else doing? So far today, I have had a soy latte (12 oz) and a brown cow organic yogurt. Lunch is a salad, and dinner will probably be a salad too.

Yea...I stopped working out...I fail lol. Don't want to know what I weigh right now. Super bloated and it makes me feel fat and disgusting :? Good thing AF is almost gone. Just spotting today. 

Hoping that the higher water intake and more raw fruits and veggies will help with weight loss and fertility. Probably will try working out again. Just wasn't feeling it with AF...


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> We've fallen off of our weigh in check-in's and challenge. Lets get back on it. When is the final weigh in? Lets set a date?
> 
> I weighed in at 136 this am. That is 11 over my goal. How is everyone else doing? So far today, I have had a soy latte (12 oz) and a brown cow organic yogurt. Lunch is a salad, and dinner will probably be a salad too.
> 
> Yea...I stopped working out...I fail lol. Don't want to know what I weigh right now. Super bloated and it makes me feel fat and disgusting :? Good thing AF is almost gone. Just spotting today.
> 
> Hoping that the higher water intake and more raw fruits and veggies will help with weight loss and fertility. Probably will try working out again. Just wasn't feeling it with AF...Click to expand...

I never feel like doing anything during AF, haha. I have been having to drag myself out of bed to go work out but its sooo worth it. I feel so much better after!


----------



## HWPG

nichole, you can take medicine, i believe. i'd say steer clear of the hard stuff (cocaine, heroin, etc). tylenol/iburprofen/aspirin should be fine, hehe


----------



## NDTaber9211

NO HEROIN!? :hissy:


----------



## asmcsm

If you were on heroin, you'd probably be pregnant already...at least that's how it always seems to work...


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol, so true. You guys are great.


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> If you were on heroin, you'd probably be pregnant already...at least that's how it always seems to work...

Ugh right! *grumble grumble grumble*


----------



## pdxmom

Hellooo ladies...wow ive missed ALOT...
but hows everyone been...did some reading in todays posts and yes NIchole u can take tylenol...ive been down with a bad headache last 2 days and i defly got some in...AHHH heroin...AHHH Coc..where r u....u got my baby??????


----------



## HWPG

Roflmao!!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> nichole, you can take medicine, i believe. i'd say steer clear of the hard stuff (cocaine, heroin, etc). tylenol/iburprofen/aspirin should be fine, hehe




asmcsm said:


> If you were on heroin, you'd probably be pregnant already...at least that's how it always seems to work...

LOL. It surely seems to be the case. Even though we are desperate to get preggo, Lets not all become heroin junkies, k?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> nichole, you can take medicine, i believe. i'd say steer clear of the hard stuff (cocaine, heroin, etc). tylenol/iburprofen/aspirin should be fine, hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> If you were on heroin, you'd probably be pregnant already...at least that's how it always seems to work...Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. It surely seems to be the case. Even though we are desperate to get preggo, Lets not all become heroin junkies, k?Click to expand...

Deal:thumbup:


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> If you were on heroin, you'd probably be pregnant already...at least that's how it always seems to work...

LMAO! This is too true!!


----------



## pdxmom

Ok so did some catching up...

JEEZ Amanda thts horrible thts someone known to u would do sth like tht...but its great tht u found out ...gud riddance to bad rubbish...

Cassidy...i hope u manage better timing next cycle...:thumbup: and im sorry tht u still havent got any answer abt your dh...gosh tht can b soo frustrating...but cant u go bak to the dr who agreed with the lyme disease diagnosis??

Morgan...i visited the website ( beautifulcervix )...ummm i dont think i wanna know soo much tht i need to go thro those pics...:( kinda gross 

Ashlee - thanks for the fertility diet link...looks great...dono how dedicated i will b to do those everydy but will defly try and out in as much of the diet i can...

Rachel....im sooo glad your feeling sick...yaayyy....excited for your u/s too...

Katrina how did the macaroons turn out ?

Mirolee - hopefully tht lining measurement is gud and this will b your lucky mth...all the best hun...sending positive vibes your way :)

Kara - i would actually go and do a blood test...i mean i woudl want to know my numbers without the clomid too...i dont c the harm knowing :thumbup:

AFM - Waiting to o...nothing much goin on now...we r goin camping with some frends this weekend...during my fertile time...huh...im sure it will b difficult to temp and do opks...but i dont want to alter my day to day decisions bcos of ttc...( keep reminding myself to take it easy and not get consumed with only ttc thoughts )


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, I'd also like to know how the macaroons turned out. Thinking of making some myself tonight.....hmmm..


----------



## NDTaber9211

I feel bad making my smoothies. My ninja is 1100 watts so it is definitely loud. I feel like I am disturbing my neighbors (I live in an apartment). My upstairs neighbors have a newborn so I worry that I am waking the baby up or something.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, if it was 3am, I would feel bad. But hopefully you don't have it on for hours at a time, and youre doing it at reasonable hours. Plus, the walls are insulated for a reason. I think you're safe to make smoothies without feeling guilty :)


----------



## pdxmom

I agree...u cant do things tip toed around your house int he middle of the day sweetie...Chillax...enjoy your smoothie :flower:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lol I enjoyed the smoothie. It was delicious.


----------



## RobertRedford

I have had the worst headache for days :( It wont go away!


----------



## asmcsm

Sorry about your headache Amanda :( I've been getting really bad ones the last few nights.

30 minutes to go! Ugh! I want to go home already!


----------



## clynn11

Pffffft I love heroin! Who ever said none?! No, seriously, just kidding. Absolutely disgusting and I've lost quite a few friends to it! :( It's bad around here now.

Working at a smoke shop I get lots of mommy customers who just shouldn't be mommies. It breaks my heart in more ways then one, for the children, and then of course for myself TTC with no luck :/ 

We're looking in to different doctors. His original who diagnosed him with Lyme Disease isn't a specialist so she can't treat him more than she did with the 3 weeks antibiotics. I think we'll have to find a Lyme Literate doctor down south probably.


----------



## mommyxofxone

6 dpo here, i feel like crap, caught dd's cold, i'm exhausted, trying to get the house clean for sat for her party, and i just want to sleep all the time.


dh and i are going to start looking at baby names, because we like to have them before baby don't really know why just like to be prepared i guess. 

cp is low, closed and medium texture, and creamy cm. Temp up a little this am but not much. my temps are not as they usually are after o so i'm just kind of waiting til the end of the cycle and bd'ing as often as we can stand it lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Hubby and I already have a name that we like, too. :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

amanda-They are sitting out waiting to cook. I don't have much faith though but oh well I love experimenting. 
AFM: Sorry I am so behind i have been at work then a back to school event where they had to many babies. Gave me baby fever. Af is hopefully gone for good hopefully no more surprise come backs.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Macarons-mostly success some of them aren't even and a little brown but the little specks of deliciousness are here and some of them didn't get frosted before demolished.


----------



## jury3

You girls crack me up! Hey, for those of us wanting to lose weight, I'm sure heroine could help with that too! We may need a new drug related name for this thread soon lol Hopefully we don't get flagged as inappropriate for joking about all this! lol

AFM-Busy day today. The teacher who was in my room has so many boxes of junk! Her teaching materials are from the early 1900s. Tomorrow is a long day as we have professional development all day followed by a meet the teacher night. Not to mention the principal at this school is hard core! So many protocols and rubrics, I have so much to do! Between work, grad school (starting in a few weeks) and hopefully having a baby in about 9 months...I'm probably never going to sleep again lol At least not for 30 years or so!


----------



## frsttimemama

I always said I could get so much done with some cocaine and a pair of roller skates.. :) It is sad though, that those do seem to be the ones that can have babies like nobodies business.. 

So I was looking at the fertility diet -- how neat! I'm excited I already eat lots of those types of foods and drink lots of water. I need a blender so I can have smoothies though. I LOVE them!!


----------



## HWPG

oh, jury, you're right - if any moderator ends up reading this, we were JUST JOKING about the her0in. perhaps in poor taste, since i started it, but meant innocently. tee hee.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mommy-I'm 7dpo today too!! So is Itthy!! Hoping for a whole barrage of bfps this month!! Eeekkk!!


----------



## goldstns

Good morning!!

My hubby joked with our fertility specialist about being a drug abuser and we would have been preggo already! And you should have heard her... she was right there with him joking about it. 

Opinions: My mom has been living with us since she lost her job and is attempting to split from my dad. Well she got a job (YAY!) and start on Monday. She has been looking at apartments and figures mid Oct. she would move into one (she has to help my dad with rent because she is on that lease until oct 1st). Well the 1 bedroom apt in my area are about $1000-$1100/month + utilities + pet rent + deposit to move in. Well DH and I have been looking at day care because we can't live without both of us working. Well day care is about $990-$1100/month. We will need 4 days a week of day care unless we ask DH's parents to help with watching her during the week days (they are retired, but live 40 min from us -- and away from our work-- adding an extra 1.5 hours of driving a day). So we thought about inviting my mom to live with us for $900/month. Therefore she saves about $300/month on rent and we can use all of that $900 for child care and we can afford to pitch in $100-$200/month to make sure she gets the child care she needs. Mom said she would be interested however she would like to live in the basement so the baby doesn't wake her. Well our basement is unfinished... but big. So now we are talking about finishing it just a bit (not all the way). I told her if she started paying the $900/month in Oct. Then we can use oct, nov, dec rent (plus a little of our own money, because we have been wanting to finish is anyways) and put all that money towards finishing the basement and setting it up for her to live come Jan, when baby arrives (she would just live upstairs until baby arrives and until the basement is ready). Only bad part, is living with the mom/mom-in-law. My DH likes his space! However he agrees there is NO way we can afford $1000/month in child care and driving to his parents house will be a pain. In the basement we will make her a bed room, bathroom and a living room. All we would share is the kitchen. And obviously she can come hang out with us sometimes, but would also have a place to go and give us space. She said her biggest concern is not getting in our way, so I think she respects that. She also said she would be happy to babysit whenever if we need a date night. So I look at is as a win-win situation. We get child care payment help and financial help finishing the basement. And she gets to save $300/month on rent and save some money.


----------



## HWPG

nikki, i LOVE this idea. i would seriously have my mom move in with us, if i could. my OH's mom is from another country, and someday she'll be living with us, and i'm ALL about that. i say yes, do it. and it sounds like you and your mom have good communication and boundaries, so if things were to come up, they would be settled quickly.


----------



## frsttimemama

I think it sounds like it would work out well for you all. It seems like you have good communications and understanding with each other. It really does seem to be a win-win situation.

I am fairly sure AF is going to stick around FOREVER! .. and I am working very hard to lose these last few pounds but they aren't budging. I have quite a bit more to lose after pregnancy pounds so I question how I will lose that either! Ugh. I'm frustrated and cranky today. I feel like I won't be able to get pregnant unless I am at a certain number on the scale. I know its crazy, but I cant help feeling that way because of PCOS. I'm planning to start exercising routinely the week of the 19th. We will be out of town for 5 days before so I didnt start sooner because I know I won't stick to it then.


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning ladies! Temps are up(ish) but I was not aware of O, no EWCM/pains/O spotting? Soooo, glad I've been in BD mode, but wondering wtf is going on. Maybe I just O'd early this month and that's why I'm confused. Hmphh.. GUESS I'LL JUST WAIT TO TEST. Fml. 

BD'd for the 5th time in a row lastnight.. Gah this is getting to be not fun. 

Lol here's my life: Period, make-up for AF BD, O-time BD (by now we're exhausted), hibernation week to recoop, AF again. Lol or you could say AF, temp/OPK, BD like crazy, test, repeat! And again and again! 
Lol- I'm so done with this crap.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Pffffft I love heroin! Who ever said none?! No, seriously, just kidding. Absolutely disgusting and I've lost quite a few friends to it! :( It's bad around here now.
> 
> Working at a smoke shop I get lots of mommy customers who just shouldn't be mommies. It breaks my heart in more ways then one, for the children, and then of course for myself TTC with no luck :/
> 
> We're looking in to different doctors. His original who diagnosed him with Lyme Disease isn't a specialist so she can't treat him more than she did with the 3 weeks antibiotics. I think we'll have to find a Lyme Literate doctor down south probably.

A really good friend of mine is battling lymes disease right now and receiving treatment at a facility nearby that specializes in it. PM for the info if you want! She goes for a few days a week, I think. She is doing SO much better after just a few months of treatment. 



Cowgirl07 said:


> Macarons-mostly success some of them aren't even and a little brown but the little specks of deliciousness are here and some of them didn't get frosted before demolished.

mmmm. yum!


Nikki, I like the idea of having your mom there, as long as everyone is clear about the boundaries and responsibilities. Family is hard, and living with family can be really hard, but I think its worth a shot, and a really good way for your mom to bond with her grand daughter. We are living with OH's parents right now, and as tough as it is, I love it. I would love to have OH's mom if we ever get preggo. I don't know if I already said it, but a HUGE yay for your mom getting a new job and slowly getting back onto her feet, she must be thrilled.


----------



## asmcsm

So apparently I accidentally unsubscribed to the thread when I was on my iPad lol so no wonder it seemed like everyone was so quiet.

Niki- I think as long as you have a good relationship with your mom, its mutually beneficial and you guys have set boundaries that everything will be fine. It's hard to live with family after you've been on your own with your dh but as long as she has her own space and you guys have yours I think it could work.

Morgan- I wish I could have the cycles you do. I hate that AF comes and we BD for like every other day for 2 weeks or whenever the hell O decides to happen then I wait another 2-3 weeks and usually am so burnt out on sex that we don't do it at all or very few times until after AF comes again. I want it to be a shorter span of time. 45 days is too effing long...32 was long enough.

AFM, my temp STILL isn't below 98 and AF is gone, just barely spotting here and there. I want it to go down and I want O to show up at CD16 like she used to!...ugh I hate crazy hormones, just go back to normal already!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Nikki - I love the idea of having your mom live with u....both my and ohs parents live in india and i would die for my mom to come live with me...not so much my mil ( but thts another story ) so yess id say go for it...and yaaayyy fro your mom getting a job...

Morgan - i feel ya hun...for me this cycle i just freaking want to o ...thts it...ill b happy ...is tht too much to ask for...to make matters worse im camping from tomorrow till sunday...so no opks and temping ....gaahh :shrug:

Kara , mommy - common girls...lets c some bfos this mths too.. :thumbup:


----------



## lilgondo

This is my first post and my first site... reading what others are going through helps me feel less alone but the frustration is mounting. We have been TTC for 11 months, no syptoms, no blips, not a single shift in cycle. Lots of advise, lots of critic and I am surrounded by pregnant women! My favorite is all the "when are you gonna start trying?" "you're not getting any younger you know" I just want to scream... "maybe you don't know everything... maybe you need to keep your fertility to yourself... maybe you should pay attention to the fact that you are really hurting my feelings." I wish I could say I have never lost my temper, never yelled at well meaning colleagues but hey I am only human. I am 6 DPO and have minor simptoms. Pinching in lower abdomin, breat soreness, fatigue, heart burn and a bit of nausia... trying to keep a level head, trying so hard not to get excited... The rationalizations are my favorite part... there is a bug going around, we are blessed with a great marriage, kids or no kids... Three empty bedrooms in our home begging for babies.


----------



## lilgondo

Sorry... my name is Kailin


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi Kailin, welcome! I am Amanda. I'm so sorry that you're frustrated, We understand your frustration all too well. Goodluck this cycle, I hope this is your month!


----------



## pdxmom

Welcome Kailin - im sorry ur having a tough time hun...we all r right there with u...im glad tht u decided to join us...this is an amazing thread of very very supportive women...hopefully u will get your bfp real soon and joy will fill your world :flower:


----------



## HWPG

welcome kailin! we all understand, we've all been there. sometimes i worry that people think i'me doing it "wrong", but i promise, we're not! haha. :) GL!


----------



## goldstns

Welcome Kailin- vent it girl. That is what we are all here for. We totally understand your frustrations. Any chance you are going to get some blood work done with a doc?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Welcome Kailin :hugs: sorry you are having a rough times. We've all felt like that at one point in time. Come here and vent all your frustrations! That's what we are here for :). FX all the signs you are getting are good ones!

AFM- took my second clomid pill today. I did have a minor headache, some hot flashes, and definitely had some mood swings. I had the shortest fuse ever yesterday and snapped at DH a few times. I felt so bad about it that I ended up crying and apologizing over and over. DH just pulled me into a hug and told me not to beat myself up over something I cannot control. He said he knows it is the medication and didn't take it personally. I really love that man :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Welcome Kailin! I am sorry you have so much pressure but we are here for venting! 
Nicki-That sounds like a great plan! 
AFM AF is gone!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay for AF leaving Katrina!!

And Ashlee- Yeeesh I guess I should be thankful for mine then. Yeah I think I O'd maybe the 16th, I just missed it bc I'm so used to waiting til waaaay later. But I hope this cycle is easier for you.. you so deserve it Mrs. Newlywed ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm pretty sure I say this every month, so its really nothing new, but, I'm so over trying to get pregnant. I just want it to happen. now! :brat:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rant: texting DH and simply said "I really hope this is our month"...his response? "I do too, but you have to be patient" UUGGHHH!!! I know he means well and just wants me to stay calm but can't he just appease me and leave it at "me too". I didn't say anything bc it's not worth it but I SO wanted to be like "um, how bout you be a little less patient". Frig!! He doesn't get I'm the one that has to live in this body and analyze every twinge, pee, sneeze hangnail?!? 

Okay, I'm done.

Welcome, Kailin-there are three of us here that are 6-7dpo if I'm not missing anyone! There's a great, supportive group of girls here! Fx'd this is your cycle!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am over it too. If only I wasn't addicted to bnb facebook and didn't have to go out in public where babies run rampant. Goodness I love babies!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Rant: texting DH and simply said "I really hope this is our month"...his response? "I do too, but you have to be patient" UUGGHHH!!! I know he means well and just wants me to stay calm but can't he just appease me and leave it at "me too". I didn't say anything bc it's not worth it but I SO wanted to be like "um, how bout you be a little less patient". Frig!! He doesn't get I'm the one that has to live in this body and analyze every twinge, pee, sneeze hangnail?!?
> 
> Okay, I'm done.
> 
> Welcome, Kailin-there are three of us here that are 6-7dpo if I'm not missing anyone! There's a great, supportive group of girls here! Fx'd this is your cycle!

I know what you mean. Every time DH says "just be patient" and "it will happen" I want to kick him lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies! Welcome Kailin! I'm hoping with all the ladies in the tww we see some BFPs this month! 

Nikki - I think it sounds like a great plan as long as mom know her boundaries. I couldn't do it lol. I just can't have roommates. Why don't you have your mom watch the baby? Then you would be getting extra cash and child care. Nevermind, as I typed it I remembered she will be working....my mind is slipping already. 

Well AFM, I am exhausted!! Cramping seems to have subsided and my boobs hurt worse every day. I have a new found love for my sports bra...I don't know why I'm so terrified of something going wrong. It's like every time I catch myself excited, I get nervous again. Honestly I think it's from reading all the horror stories and miscarriages on BnB. 1 week till my u/s! I hope I measure a little bigger since I implanted so early. So remember I mentioned the girl I work with who's been up my ass? Well now she wants my clomid....which is wrong and she knows it bc she's a nurse too. Also, her doc won't give it to her bc of her labs. So I told her no. And I think I upset her...I know she's frustrated but she really can't expect me to just give her clomid if her doc won't right? Am I wrong? 
There's this tech I work with who told me she's been TTC for 7 months now with 3 chemicals. I taught her about temping, soft cups, supplements, laying still after bd, testing early and continuing to POAS until you feel comfortable with the darkness, harassing your md for a beta as soon as you get a bfp...oh she had no idea! She super excited now though. I'm going to make her a basket of TTC supplies.


----------



## pdxmom

OMG u girls stole the works outa my mouth...whenever dh says "y dont u think of other constructive things to divert your mind and stop thinking abt this too much cos it will happen then..." i just wanna punch him...


----------



## pdxmom

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hi ladies! Welcome Kailin! I'm hoping with all the ladies in the tww we see some BFPs this month!
> 
> Nikki - I think it sounds like a great plan as long as mom know her boundaries. I couldn't do it lol. I just can't have roommates. Why don't you have your mom watch the baby? Then you would be getting extra cash and child care. Nevermind, as I typed it I remembered she will be working....my mind is slipping already.
> 
> Well AFM, I am exhausted!! Cramping seems to have subsided and my boobs hurt worse every day. I have a new found love for my sports bra...I don't know why I'm so terrified of something going wrong. It's like every time I catch myself excited, I get nervous again. Honestly I think it's from reading all the horror stories and miscarriages on BnB. 1 week till my u/s! I hope I measure a little bigger since I implanted so early. So remember I mentioned the girl I work with who's been up my ass? Well now she wants my clomid....which is wrong and she knows it bc she's a nurse too. Also, her doc won't give it to her bc of her labs. So I told her no. And I think I upset her...I know she's frustrated but she really can't expect me to just give her clomid if her doc won't right? Am I wrong?
> There's this tech I work with who told me she's been TTC for 7 months now with 3 chemicals. I taught her about temping, soft cups, supplements, laying still after bd, testing early and continuing to POAS until you feel comfortable with the darkness, harassing your md for a beta as soon as you get a bfp...oh she had no idea! She super excited now though. I'm going to make her a basket of TTC supplies.

AWww Rachel...thts so sweet of u hun to thik of the ttc basket...im sure with all the info she must b feeling totally ready to go :) ...and yes u r completely correct in not giving the other girl clomid...if her dr has said no then mayb she isnt supposed to b on it...wat is sth else goes wrong bcos of the clomid u give her,...thts not a risk worth taking


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hi ladies! Welcome Kailin! I'm hoping with all the ladies in the tww we see some BFPs this month!
> 
> Nikki - I think it sounds like a great plan as long as mom know her boundaries. I couldn't do it lol. I just can't have roommates. Why don't you have your mom watch the baby? Then you would be getting extra cash and child care. Nevermind, as I typed it I remembered she will be working....my mind is slipping already.
> 
> Well AFM, I am exhausted!! Cramping seems to have subsided and my boobs hurt worse every day. I have a new found love for my sports bra...I don't know why I'm so terrified of something going wrong. It's like every time I catch myself excited, I get nervous again. Honestly I think it's from reading all the horror stories and miscarriages on BnB. 1 week till my u/s! I hope I measure a little bigger since I implanted so early. So remember I mentioned the girl I work with who's been up my ass? Well now she wants my clomid....which is wrong and she knows it bc she's a nurse too. Also, her doc won't give it to her bc of her labs. So I told her no. And I think I upset her...I know she's frustrated but she really can't expect me to just give her clomid if her doc won't right? Am I wrong?
> There's this tech I work with who told me she's been TTC for 7 months now with 3 chemicals. I taught her about temping, soft cups, supplements, laying still after bd, testing early and continuing to POAS until you feel comfortable with the darkness, harassing your md for a beta as soon as you get a bfp...oh she had no idea! She super excited now though. I'm going to make her a basket of TTC supplies.

LOL at the TTC goody basket! Great idea! When I got pregnant, I had to take a break from the boards for that exact reason. It made the fear lessen. I can't wait to hear about your US!


----------



## frsttimemama

Welcome Kailin! These ladies are awesome! Good luck to you!! 



TTCaWee1 said:


> Hi ladies! Welcome Kailin! I'm hoping with all the ladies in the tww we see some BFPs this month!
> 
> Nikki - I think it sounds like a great plan as long as mom know her boundaries. I couldn't do it lol. I just can't have roommates. Why don't you have your mom watch the baby? Then you would be getting extra cash and child care. Nevermind, as I typed it I remembered she will be working....my mind is slipping already.
> 
> Well AFM, I am exhausted!! Cramping seems to have subsided and my boobs hurt worse every day. I have a new found love for my sports bra...I don't know why I'm so terrified of something going wrong. It's like every time I catch myself excited, I get nervous again. Honestly I think it's from reading all the horror stories and miscarriages on BnB. 1 week till my u/s! I hope I measure a little bigger since I implanted so early. So remember I mentioned the girl I work with who's been up my ass? Well now she wants my clomid....which is wrong and she knows it bc she's a nurse too. Also, her doc won't give it to her bc of her labs. So I told her no. And I think I upset her...I know she's frustrated but she really can't expect me to just give her clomid if her doc won't right? Am I wrong?
> There's this tech I work with who told me she's been TTC for 7 months now with 3 chemicals. I taught her about temping, soft cups, supplements, laying still after bd, testing early and continuing to POAS until you feel comfortable with the darkness, harassing your md for a beta as soon as you get a bfp...oh she had no idea! She super excited now though. I'm going to make her a basket of TTC supplies.

Totally agree with you. I think it's crazy to give her meds her doctor said no to! That's super sweet that you are going to do that for your tech! :) I totally get where you are coming from being nervous. I was scared for SO long, especially since we found out at like 3 and a half weeks, had an ultrasound at 5 and a half and didn't even see a heartbeat yet. So scary! Then I was scared for so long even still.. it gets better as you go along. Wait until you can feel him/her moving. Simply amazing! I loved being pregnant, and I can't wait to get pregnant again! I had a perfect pregnancy though. No problems and I wasn't sick at all. Gosh I can't wait.. hope it's soon! So excited for you!!

And yes, I totally am on board with having the super patient hubby. He grounds me, but it drives me a little bonkers sometimes. I need him to sympathize with my need and urgency sometimes, not tell me to be patient, that since it happened once, it will happen again and everything is fine. I'm not complaining; I'm thankful to have him. He's my best friend, but I NEED to get pregnant. I need to have a baby to know I can have another one, so I can be a mama to a baby here with us, not just one in Heaven. That is the thing that is going to heal my heart that last little bit.. and I'm ready for that.


----------



## NDTaber9211

So I finally got word on the rest of my labs and everything came back normal. The only thing is lowering my thyroid which I have medicine for. I am 99.9% sure my menstrual issues is because of my weight. I was like clockwork when I lost all that weight for my wedding. 

I feel like crap right now cause I just pigged out a bit. I've been so good for 2 weeks and now I feel like I just ruined it. I mean, I know I need to lose weight so I can have a baby, why can't I stay strong with food? I was able to do it for a wedding, shouldn't I be able to do it for a baby? Ugh :(


----------



## jury3

Nichole-My clomid side effects were definitely worse the first month than they were this time. I'm guessing it takes time for your body to adjust. Hopefully you'll get preggo and won't have a second month!
If you have a thyroid issue, that could be the cause for not getting preggo and could contribute to your struggle with weight loss too. Hopefully some meds will help even it out. I'm glad everything else came back normal! Now hopefully your progesterone comes back high for your cd21 test!

AFM-Long ass day at work...full day of prof dev followed by meet the teacher night. Shattered the back of my iPhone. Exhausted. Off to bed! Baby dust to all!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My thyroid came back technically normal but she said she likes to see it lower when ttc so she put me on some meds.


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> So I finally got word on the rest of my labs and everything came back normal. The only thing is lowering my thyroid which I have medicine for. I am 99.9% sure my menstrual issues is because of my weight. I was like clockwork when I lost all that weight for my wedding.
> 
> I feel like crap right now cause I just pigged out a bit. I've been so good for 2 weeks and now I feel like I just ruined it. I mean, I know I need to lose weight so I can have a baby, why can't I stay strong with food? I was able to do it for a wedding, shouldn't I be able to do it for a baby? Ugh :(

Glad everything is normal although it's frustrating because you don't have something specific to attribute your problem to. Hopefully getting your thyroid where your doctor wants it will help. It can cause a lot of issues, and they said they want it lower.. 

I know how you feel about falling off the diet wagon. I was there last night, too. We all have those times. One night off isn't going to ruin your hard work. Jump back on today and keep going. :) Maybe it will reset your metabolism a little and the weight will fly off this week! Two weeks of hard work is nothing to sneeze at. Just gotta keep on trudging along every single day. I could fall off the wagon at any given minute. I just want another baby so bad, I keep telling myself this is what I have to do to get it. You can do it!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

good morning ladies, 8dpo here, af style cramping this am, just kind of waiting til test day.


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> good morning ladies, 8dpo here, af style cramping this am, just kind of waiting til test day.

Good for you, I wish I had waited and not wasted so many hpts on BFNs :(. Really going to try and wait until a day before AF this time.

AFM, woohoo! Temp is 97.78 today! Finally below 98! Now let's hope that those vitamins and fertilitea do their job and I o at the normal time this month!


----------



## frsttimemama

What does below 98 mean?


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> What does below 98 mean?

Generally before o your temps will be more in the 97 range because there's more estrogen. More estrogen means better developing follicles so I was wanting my temp to go down.


----------



## asmcsm

Also happy that pre-o temps seem less erratic this time, so far...


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh good! That's exciting info. I am CD6 and have been in the 97's so that must be good I think?


----------



## morganwhite7

Frsttime- Yes, when it shoots up to 98 something and stays, you know you can quit killing yourself lol, bc you O'd.

AFM- FF gave me crosshairs that I don't exactly agree with!!! Hmm but seems like more of a pre-pregnancy normal cycle.. maybe I actually O at a decent time and needed time to regulate. But I BD'd with my Softcups anyways :)


----------



## goldstns

Morning ladies! 

Nichole- Im glad you found a doc that is willing to help you get your body on track. Unfortunately it sometimes takes a little pill to help out our bodies. I was on meds too.

Morgan- I have hope in you soon! My bestfriend just told me she is preggo and due in March. And it took her body 5 months after brestfeeding her first to get on track. So I think it is just taking a few months since your pregnancy to get your body on track... so I think your time will come soon.

Anyone have info on Kyla OR Laura?? 

Emily- how are you hun? Getting excited?? How do you handle your mom living with you all? Is it ok? Does she have a whole separate apartment? 

My mom did some calculations lastnight and found that living with us will save her $500/month... so she said she is totally in. I told her the only big rule I have is that she has to give me enough notice (Once we find our daycare we will give this an exact number) if she wants to move out because we will need to figure out daycare and the daycare's usually have a certain amount of days for a notice policy if you remove your child. And we would need that amount of time plus maybe 2 weeks to figure out what we will do. And she totally agreed. She said she wants to look at living with us as a year commitment. I told her if anyone is really unhappy then we wont live by the year commitment, just the notice so we can figure out what to do with baby girl.

Anyways, I pray this month brings you ladies LOTS and LOTS of BFPs!!!! I am so ready for you ladies to be mommies!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, good to know! Thanks! I'm only CD6 so I have a few more days.. lol! Good luck with yours. What did you mean by a pretty normal pre-pregnancy cycle?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm starting to get antsy :( nothing much going here, cramps on and off but maybe from constipation? Headache, but maybe from allergies? Bloated, definitely from progesterone lol.

Only thing that's weird is I haven't done diddly squat as far as exercising this week and my pelvis and thighs seem achy. Come on, Monday!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara - your chart looks good!

Ashlee - yours is looking good so far too! Much better than last month! Fx this one is easier. 

I woke up around 5 am with a horrible tearing, stabbing feeling through my lower belly and nausea. I got up totally expecting blood but nothing. As soon as I peed it went away. Must have been a gas bubble or something...either way it scared the crap out of me. Hasn't come back yet....
When does the fatigue go away? Someone tell me it gets better! Creating a human is exhausting....TTC is exhausting then you think you catch a break by getting pregnant and it's still tiresome and worrisome! Come on BFPs! I need someone else with me on this mission!


----------



## mommyxofxone

asmcsm said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies, 8dpo here, af style cramping this am, just kind of waiting til test day.
> 
> Good for you, I wish I had waited and not wasted so many hpts on BFNs :(. Really going to try and wait until a day before AF this time.
> 
> AFM, woohoo! Temp is 97.78 today! Finally below 98! Now let's hope that those vitamins and fertilitea do their job and I o at the normal time this month!Click to expand...

What is your normal o time? yeah we'll see how it goes, i just remmeber allllll thosebfns, and then with this one, i had a bfn at 10dpo and how gutted i was. 2 days later i had a very light bfp, but i really should've waiting originally because those bfns really hurt.



asmcsm said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> What does below 98 mean?
> 
> Generally before o your temps will be more in the 97 range because there's more estrogen. More estrogen means better developing follicles so I was wanting my temp to go down.Click to expand...

i had no idea it meant more estrogen. So usually i go down to like 96.7 is that still just as good? And my post o temp right now is 97.8 is that bad or ok? 



morganwhite7 said:


> Frsttime- Yes, when it shoots up to 98 something and stays, you know you can quit killing yourself lol, bc you O'd.
> 
> AFM- FF gave me crosshairs that I don't exactly agree with!!! Hmm but seems like more of a pre-pregnancy normal cycle.. maybe I actually O at a decent time and needed time to regulate. But I BD'd with my Softcups anyways :)

i don't know, it does look like a possible O increase!


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm, still cramping on and off. very tired. stuffy nose, i thought i had dd's cold but now i'm not sure, and i got a weird leg pain while vacuuming today, in my knee. I got that a week before bfp with dd, just once, and then not again. Hoping its a good sign.


----------



## NDTaber9211

What is it about temping that makes you go crazy at the slightest thing? My temp showed big drop this morning but technically it just went back around where it normally is. It freaked me out though because I usually only see that big of a temp difference when the cycle is anovulatory. I did sleep like crud that night though and woke up a lot. Maybe that's why it was so high? I hope tomorrow's temp is around normal.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning Ladies-well its almost after noon here but chores toke longer this morning so I am late getting on. Nothing to exciting for me, going to pick up my friends horses at the trainers today so that will be fun.


----------



## RobertRedford

Morning ladies! Happy Friday! 

Nothing new over here, not in a chatty mood but I'm reading everything. Kind of over TTC, like, really over it. grr. 

Anywho, just signed up for my first triathlon as well as tough mudder. Going to put my energy into getting into shape instead of getting preggo, we will see what happens.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> When does the fatigue go away? Someone tell me it gets better! Creating a human is exhausting....TTC is exhausting then you think you catch a break by getting pregnant and it's still tiresome and worrisome! Come on BFPs! I need someone else with me on this mission!

I'm at 9 weeks now and still flat out exhausted. They say you get your "second wind" in the 2nd trimester but that never happened with my last pregnancy. Then you develop pregnancy insomnia and can't sleep no matter how badly you want to and then you're so uncomfortable, you sleep in small spurts and then the baby's here and you get no sleep lol.

At least that's how it feels. Hopefully you get that 2nd trimester energy though! I'm not counting on it since it never came last time lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nichole- I think clomid makes your temps funny, Mirolee had mentioned that before!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I just mean my cycles are back to what they were pre-pregnancy :)


----------



## pdxmom

Hi ladies...happy friday!!

Amanda i with u on the really done part...IM TIRED...like really...im tired thinking of it ALL THE TIME!!! Im glad we r goin away for the weekend with frends and hopefully ill not think of it too much...it just consumes all of me and i dont feel like myself...even ive signed up for an obctable run called warrior dash...its on the 7th o september...though it only a 5k with obstacles im still pretty excited abt it...

Nichole - dont lose your mind abt this temp...clomid does made the temping thing wierd...dotn read into your temps just temp to confirm o..trust me...save the little sanity thts left :haha:

Rachel , Emily , Nikki , Amanda send some serious baby dust towards the rest of us :flower::flower:


----------



## RobertRedford

for those of you who are friends of mine on fb, look at the comments on my recent post. fml.


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> for those of you who are friends of mine on fb, look at the comments on my recent post. fml.

Awww hun im sure tht wud have been torture to read :( hugs to u hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh, sorry amanda. :hugs: Idk why but the winky smiley face bugged me the most.


----------



## RobertRedford

I haven't seen this girl since elementary school. annoying, haha. oh well. Happy for her, I guess.


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> Rachel , Emily , Nikki , Amanda send some serious baby dust towards the rest of us :flower::flower:

Please! I'll take all that I can get!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I so feel you amanda. Today of FB this girl Christina that I know posted baby bumb pics of herself with her husband. I got so mad at it and wanted to punch the computer. She is a druggy, lives in a broken down trailer on her parents lawn, constantly posts on fb about how her and her husband are fighting, he is such an asshole, he treats her so bad, she just wants to get high, etc. When she found out she was pregnant she was going to get an abortion but her husband basically threatened her to keep it. I haven't talked to her in person in years. I know all of this stuff because of what she posts on fb. 

Ugh...just ugh...


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I so feel you amanda. Today of FB this girl Christina that I know posted baby bumb pics of herself with her husband. I got so mad at it and wanted to punch the computer. She is a druggy, lives in a broken down trailer on her parents lawn, constantly posts on fb about how her and her husband are fighting, he is such an asshole, he treats her so bad, she just wants to get high, etc. When she found out she was pregnant she was going to get an abortion but her husband basically threatened her to keep it. I haven't talked to her in person in years. I know all of this stuff because of what she posts on fb.
> 
> Ugh...just ugh...

Ugh. Maybe we are all doing it wrong? time to screw our good jobs, houses, etc, lets move out onto the streets and become druggies. THEN we will be preggo!


(mods, I swear, I am joking :winkwink: )


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> What is your normal o time? yeah we'll see how it goes, i just remmeber allllll thosebfns, and then with this one, i had a bfn at 10dpo and how gutted i was. 2 days later i had a very light bfp, but i really should've waiting originally because those bfns really hurt.
> 
> i had no idea it meant more estrogen. So usually i go down to like 96.7 is that still just as good? And my post o temp right now is 97.8 is that bad or ok?

Before MC I O'd at 16 days every cycle, last cycle I got positive OPks around the time I usually O but my body wasn't quite able to do it so hoping this go round it's more on track. Waiting is so hard but it definitely beats seeing BFNs or driving yourself crazy with line eye.

Everything I've been reading has said that average Pre-O temps are between 97.0-97.5 and Post -O temps 98.0+. But as with everything else, not everyone falls into one category, our bodies are all so different. If your chart is clearly showing that you're ovulating then I'm sure you're fine. 




RobertRedford said:


> Morning ladies! Happy Friday!
> 
> Nothing new over here, not in a chatty mood but I'm reading everything. Kind of over TTC, like, really over it. grr.
> 
> Anywho, just signed up for my first triathlon as well as tough mudder. Going to put my energy into getting into shape instead of getting preggo, we will see what happens.

I hate running lol, I couldn't do it. I'm actually framing someone's number and headband from Tough Mudder today lol.



RobertRedford said:


> for those of you who are friends of mine on fb, look at the comments on my recent post. fml.

Ugh how frustrating. Sometimes I just wish people would keep it to themselves lol... But I know that if I was in their position I'd probably want to do the same thing. But since I'm not I'm just going to be a frustrated bitch haha. I have been trying to avoid facebook as I know of 4 babies that have been born in the last week and a half to facebook friends and I don't think I can stomach the newborn pictures right now. I'd like to avoid bawling my eyes out this cycle if that's possible.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I feel really bad for her, I do. She is a nice girl who just keeps making the worst decisions. Her daughter was taken away from her and the grandparents are raising her. I hope wither she gets her stuff together and give this new baby a fighting hope or the new baby gets placed with loving people too.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I so feel you amanda. Today of FB this girl Christina that I know posted baby bumb pics of herself with her husband. I got so mad at it and wanted to punch the computer. She is a druggy, lives in a broken down trailer on her parents lawn, constantly posts on fb about how her and her husband are fighting, he is such an asshole, he treats her so bad, she just wants to get high, etc. When she found out she was pregnant she was going to get an abortion but her husband basically threatened her to keep it. I haven't talked to her in person in years. I know all of this stuff because of what she posts on fb.
> 
> Ugh...just ugh...

She needs a punch in the face...if I was closer I'd volunteer...

Really don't understand why it's so easy for the most ungrateful, self centered people.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies - lots of talk happening today!
nichole, i totally dont even start temping until cd10, and even then you can see in my last two charts that my temps are higher and then plunge before i Ov. keep in mind that clomid messes with your hormones, which mess with a lot of things, including temps. 
morgan, i'm jealous of your pos opks - i have not had one yet. i'm thinking tonight/tomorrow....??? lots of ovary cramping and fertile cm happening. 
robert - i am doing a triathalon on Sept 8. it will be my 3rd one. i love them. (sprint distance, nothing too fancy, and i do them to finish, not to compete). actually, tonight is my swimming night, woot!


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> hi ladies - lots of talk happening today!
> nichole, i totally dont even start temping until cd10, and even then you can see in my last two charts that my temps are higher and then plunge before i Ov. keep in mind that clomid messes with your hormones, which mess with a lot of things, including temps.
> morgan, i'm jealous of your pos opks - i have not had one yet. i'm thinking tonight/tomorrow....??? lots of ovary cramping and fertile cm happening.
> robert - i am doing a triathalon on Sept 8. it will be my 3rd one. i love them. (sprint distance, nothing too fancy, and i do them to finish, not to compete). actually, tonight is my swimming night, woot!

I'm starting with a sprint too!! I'm excited! I can't swim so I may just do a duathlon for now..


----------



## morganwhite7

Hold on Mirolee, I'm jealous of you! Lol. I bought the FR opk this time and they have been pos now for like 5 days.. but I've taken a dollar store one everyone of those days, and they've all been NEG.. Like wtf. I saw MAYBE a bit of a pink line on the $ store one the day before FF says I O'd, so who knows.. I think the FR opk is just suuuuper sensitive, so I was confused. But yeah it's been hell this week. 

All I can say is that I BD'd the DAY BEFORE O and the softcup had some pretty fertile looking cm in it, so here's to that. Bc that's all the ewcm I saw this month. Hopefully that shit (PMF) worked bc I'm gettin tiredddd ladies..


----------



## asmcsm

So, my secret goal the last couple months is that I wanted to be pregnant by the time DH and I go to see Jason Mraz in SF on Sept 1st. REAAAAALLY hoping that I'll O CD16 and get that BFP before then. Come on body, WORK! Especially since September last year, when we went to see Jason Mraz in SD is when I first started seriously considering us getting married and starting TTC. Was just kinda hoping we'd be there in a year


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> So, my secret goal the last couple months is that I wanted to be pregnant by the time DH and I go to see Jason Mraz in SF on Sept 1st. REAAAAALLY hoping that I'll O CD16 and get that BFP before then. Come on body, WORK! Especially since September last year, when we went to see Jason Mraz in SD is when I first started seriously considering us getting married and starting TTC. Was just kinda hoping we'd be there in a year

I'm going to see him too!! Ironic! I hope you're pregnant by then, too!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I want to be pregnant by Sept 2nd so I can give DH a positive pregnancy test as an anniversary gift :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I'm going to see him too!! Ironic! I hope you're pregnant by then, too!

Yay! How awesome is that! He's so freakin good live. DH has a man crush on him lol. Maybe we'll see you! 



NDTaber9211 said:


> I want to be pregnant by Sept 2nd so I can give DH a positive pregnancy test as an anniversary gift :)

Aww that would be the best gift :)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to see him too!! Ironic! I hope you're pregnant by then, too!
> 
> Yay! How awesome is that! He's so freakin good live. DH has a man crush on him lol. Maybe we'll see you!
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I want to be pregnant by Sept 2nd so I can give DH a positive pregnancy test as an anniversary gift :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww that would be the best gift :)Click to expand...

Maybe! that'd be so fun. OH is not a fan but he goes with to make me happy. Same with John Mayer, haha.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to see him too!! Ironic! I hope you're pregnant by then, too!
> 
> Yay! How awesome is that! He's so freakin good live. DH has a man crush on him lol. Maybe we'll see you!
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I want to be pregnant by Sept 2nd so I can give DH a positive pregnancy test as an anniversary gift :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww that would be the best gift :)Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe! that'd be so fun. OH is not a fan but he goes with to make me happy. Same with John Mayer, haha.Click to expand...

I like John Mayer too, DH doesn't mind him, but not one of his faves. However, DH is a bigger fan of Jason than me lol. When we were down there for his birthday before, I actually bought him the Jason Mraz guitar chord book lol.


----------



## asmcsm

So if I get preggers this cycle then I will be due exactly 9 months from today! Come on little eggies and swimmers! :spermy:


----------



## ItthyBThpider

Almost 10 pges of updates XD I can't keep up!

I'm out for this cycle. 9dpo and my temp plummeted this morning and I'm already spotting.


----------



## frsttimemama

You guys have all these nice plans for BFP's.. I just want one so I can give my hubby his normal, sane, calm, reasonable wife back! Lol


----------



## HWPG

Itthy, have you taken vit b complex? They gave me an extra day on my LP.
Firsttime, I'm with you. I just want to be 'normal' again - whatever that means. I don't want to feel so sad, or like I'm broken, or that people are feeling sad for me, or manic about did we or didn't we have enough sex, or did I stand up too soon afterwards, I don't want to be left behind anymore, and left out anymore. I want to move forward instead of being on a treadmill, and even when we make plans to do something - go on vacation, go to concert, buy a new car, change jobs, etc - in the back of my mind my life is still on pause, waiting for that little baby.
Um, wow, that ended up being longer and more pouring out than I expected. Yikes, time for a beer :) happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## clynn11

Hey ladies!!! 

:hugs: To all of you feeling down. We all know how that goes. We will all get our babies, some day. I just know it <3

AFM, 13dpo today! AF should be here tomorrow! Woot woot!!!!! Onto a new cycle!!!

And as for my husband, his MRI came back clear. No tuberculosis in his spine. Now his original doctor is truly being a bitch and acting like he is making the whole thing up. I want to slap her. she recommended prozac to fix everything. Like, are you freaking kidding me?!?!?!?


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> Itthy, have you taken vit b complex? They gave me an extra day on my LP.
> Firsttime, I'm with you. I just want to be 'normal' again - whatever that means. I don't want to feel so sad, or like I'm broken, or that people are feeling sad for me, or manic about did we or didn't we have enough sex, or did I stand up too soon afterwards, I don't want to be left behind anymore, and left out anymore. I want to move forward instead of being on a treadmill, and even when we make plans to do something - go on vacation, go to concert, buy a new car, change jobs, etc - in the back of my mind my life is still on pause, waiting for that little baby.
> Um, wow, that ended up being longer and more pouring out than I expected. Yikes, time for a beer :) happy Friday, y'all!

I'm with you on that one! I can't wait for this day to be over so I can get my cocktail'ing on!


----------



## wavescrash

Just wanted to jump in and add I love Jason Mraz too :) one of his songs is going to be our wedding song.


----------



## ItthyBThpider

HWPG said:


> Itthy, have you taken vit b complex? They gave me an extra day on my LP.
> Firsttime, I'm with you. I just want to be 'normal' again - whatever that means. I don't want to feel so sad, or like I'm broken, or that people are feeling sad for me, or manic about did we or didn't we have enough sex, or did I stjand up too soon afterwards, I don't want to be left behind anymore, and left out anymore. I want to move forward instead of being on a treadmill, and even when we make plans to do something - go on vacation, go to concert, buy a new car, change jobs, etc - in the back of my mind my life is still on pause, waiting for that little baby.
> Um, wow, that ended up being longer and more pouring out than I expected. Yikes, time for a beer :) happy Friday, y'all!

I've tried taking a b complex, but I hate the side effects. They increase the occurance of PVCs and make me feel more anxious -.- Though maybe I can work up to it. I used to be unavle to drink even a cup of coffee a day for the same reason, and recently it hasn't been bothering me as much. By the third or fourth day, I'm still a mess, though. I'll try the b vits. Thanks!


----------



## ItthyBThpider

wavescrash said:


> Just wanted to jump in and add I love Jason Mraz too :) one of his songs is going to be our wedding song.

We used Train's Marry Me for our processional. Our first dance was You Grew on Me by Tim Minchin XD DH put it in there as a surprise lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

clynn11 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> And as for my husband, his MRI came back clear. No tuberculosis in his spine. Now his original doctor is truly being a bitch and acting like he is making the whole thing up. I want to slap her. she recommended prozac to fix everything. Like, are you freaking kidding me?!?!?!?

Wow...is she serious?!


----------



## asmcsm

ItthyBThpider said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and add I love Jason Mraz too :) one of his songs is going to be our wedding song.
> 
> We used Train's Marry Me for our processional. Our first dance was You Grew on Me by Tim Minchin XD DH put it in there as a surprise lolClick to expand...

We used "falling in love in a coffee shop" by Landon Pigg for the wedding party's processional, "angel" by jack Johnson for my procession and then right after we were pronounced husband and wife we played "you fucking did it" by Jason Mraz lol. We thought it was perfect for us lol. then we used "a thousand years" by Christina perri for our first dance.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> :hugs: To all of you feeling down. We all know how that goes. We will all get our babies, some day. I just know it <3
> 
> AFM, 13dpo today! AF should be here tomorrow! Woot woot!!!!! Onto a new cycle!!!
> 
> And as for my husband, his MRI came back clear. No tuberculosis in his spine. Now his original doctor is truly being a bitch and acting like he is making the whole thing up. I want to slap her. she recommended prozac to fix everything. Like, are you freaking kidding me?!?!?!?

Ugh how annoying. I'm sorry you guys are getting jerked around so much :?


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCaWee1 said:


> Kara - your chart looks good!
> 
> Ashlee - yours is looking good so far too! Much better than last month! Fx this one is easier.
> 
> I woke up around 5 am with a horrible tearing, stabbing feeling through my lower belly and nausea. I got up totally expecting blood but nothing. As soon as I peed it went away. Must have been a gas bubble or something...either way it scared the crap out of me. Hasn't come back yet....
> When does the fatigue go away? Someone tell me it gets better! Creating a human is exhausting....TTC is exhausting then you think you catch a break by getting pregnant and it's still tiresome and worrisome! Come on BFPs! I need someone else with me on this mission!

I was like a zombie until 13 weeks. i mean i had to ask my boss to make me part time (i'm the kind of person that worked their hiney off and was never late/never called out, etc.) because i couldn't wake up. It was SO bad, i was calling in the ams and asking if we were busy because i was not going to make it. He was completely ok with it- big family guy thank goodness. He told me i could sleep in the back if it was too bad when i was there! But in second tri- i felt better than i ever have in my entire life. no kidding. for me second tri was amazing. Then third tri came back, and i couldn't walk 5 steps without almost peeing myself. And btw, it's tiresome and troublesome from here on out. Once you're pregnant, now you have a little person. And with that little person you will worry about them their entire lives!!! 



ItthyBThpider said:


> Almost 10 pges of updates XD I can't keep up!
> 
> I'm out for this cycle. 9dpo and my temp plummeted this morning and I'm already spotting.


:( oh hun i'm sorry. :hugs:



frsttimemama said:


> You guys have all these nice plans for BFP's.. I just want one so I can give my hubby his normal, sane, calm, reasonable wife back! Lol

ha i don't really have any nice plans either lol! 



clynn11 said:


> Hey ladies!!!
> 
> :hugs: To all of you feeling down. We all know how that goes. We will all get our babies, some day. I just know it <3
> 
> AFM, 13dpo today! AF should be here tomorrow! Woot woot!!!!! Onto a new cycle!!!
> 
> And as for my husband, his MRI came back clear. No tuberculosis in his spine. Now his original doctor is truly being a bitch and acting like he is making the whole thing up. I want to slap her. she recommended prozac to fix everything. Like, are you freaking kidding me?!?!?!?


Time for a new doctor!!! because that's bullshit!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

HWPG said:


> Itthy, have you taken vit b complex? They gave me an extra day on my LP.
> Firsttime, I'm with you. I just want to be 'normal' again - whatever that means. I don't want to feel so sad, or like I'm broken, or that people are feeling sad for me, or manic about did we or didn't we have enough sex, or did I stand up too soon afterwards, I don't want to be left behind anymore, and left out anymore. I want to move forward instead of being on a treadmill, and even when we make plans to do something - go on vacation, go to concert, buy a new car, change jobs, etc - in the back of my mind my life is still on pause, waiting for that little baby.
> Um, wow, that ended up being longer and more pouring out than I expected. Yikes, time for a beer :) happy Friday, y'all!

Mirolee, you hit the nail on the head for me, too! It's always in the back of my mind with every decision I make, down to the things I put in my mouth. "I shouldn't eat that bread, potato, noodle, rice, cereal, candy, soda, etc. because I have to lose weight so I can get pregnant!" I can hardly even bring myself to have a drink because what if.. I'm thinking of getting a new car, but it has to be big enough for a "family car". Etc. Etc. We WILL get our turn though. We just have to. Enjoy your beer; I'm drinking my nightly cup of decaf coffee.. Goodness, I'm so exciting these days! :)


----------



## HWPG

I had a shandy beer, it has lemon aid or something in it. And Chipotle. And a cinnamon roll. After I biked ten miles. And it was all so good. Now, it's time to send in his troops ;)


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-I love Jason Mraz!!! We saw him last September, only a few rows from the stage! "I'm Yours" is our song. DW even bought me an ipod nano that was engraved with "I'm Yours" on the back and had a recording of her singing the song. For our wedding we did "I'm Yours" walking in, Bruno Mars "I think I wanna marry you" on the way out and our first dance was Jason Mraz "I won't give up". "I fucking did it" is one of my favorites from the last album!


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, I love shandy beers! 

Cassidy, time for a new doctor! lame!!! I hope you get some answers soon! YAY for AF and new cycle! 

Ashlee, I LOVE JACK JOHNSON. sorry, just had to get that out there. 

ItthyBThpider, you're not out just yet! keep your head up!

Morgan, how are you?

Waves, sorry you're beat! How is everything else?


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Ashlee-I love Jason Mraz!!! We saw him last September, only a few rows from the stage! "I'm Yours" is our song. DW even bought me an ipod nano that was engraved with "I'm Yours" on the back and had a recording of her singing the song. For our wedding we did "I'm Yours" walking in, Bruno Mars "I think I wanna marry you" on the way out and our first dance was Jason Mraz "I won't give up". "I fucking did it" is one of my favorites from the last album!

"I won't give up" was our wedding song too!! Sometimes it's freaks me out how much we all have in common lol


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Ashlee-I love Jason Mraz!!! We saw him last September, only a few rows from the stage! "I'm Yours" is our song. DW even bought me an ipod nano that was engraved with "I'm Yours" on the back and had a recording of her singing the song. For our wedding we did "I'm Yours" walking in, Bruno Mars "I think I wanna marry you" on the way out and our first dance was Jason Mraz "I won't give up". "I fucking did it" is one of my favorites from the last album!

I Won't Give Up is going to be our wedding song as well :)

I thought about using the Vitamin String Quartet version of his song Lucky for the processional but haven't completely decided.



RobertRedford said:


> Waves, sorry you're beat! How is everything else?

Thanks for asking. Everything else is "ugh" to be honest haha. Still haven't told our parents/public that we're expecting. I'm just dreading it but don't know how much longer I can put it off. OH started working again after being unemployed since December (he works with me now, just different hours.) It's a blessing for the financial reasons but sucks because we have 1 car and sometimes our hours overlap. For example, I just got home from work tonight at 11pm, have to wake up to drive him in at 3:45am, come home and fall back asleep so I can wake up for work at 7am myself. Add that to pregnancy exhaustion and I'm just spent.

Plus living with my parents is a total nightmare. I envy anyone who can make it work living with theirs. Because my 7 year old lived with them until she came to stay with me 2 months ago, having her living here with them again, everything is back to the old way - them spoiling her, not enforcing things like bedtime, no snacks before dinner, etc. They make us look like awful mean parents when we make her stay at the dinner table until her plate is empty because my Mom decided to let her have 2 huge slices of banana bread right before dinner. My Mom is constantly complaining about 1 of our cats because apparently her 2 cats are terrified of it (even though she swore they'd put our cat in her place from the get-go) and won't leave her room now and her dog won't stop chasing our cat all over the house. Her dog is her "son" and he can do no wrong so when he chases our cat and makes a ton of noise (he's a huge 150+lbs Mastiff), it's my cats fault for antagonizing him even though she was just laying on the floor, not moving. But because I said the cat used to be obnoxious when we first got her, she's taking that as an excuse to blame my cat for her animals' behaviors and that her animals are perfect. I'm just so over it all.

I'm actually looking into going back to school even though I really can't afford it because I need to do something more than 40 hours a week at Target making barely over min wage, not qualifying for full-time benefits (even though I almost always work 40 hours.) I can't get student loans because I defaulted on a few that I haven't repaid yet but someone said I should still qualify for grants, so I filled out a FAFSA tonight & we shall see what happens. I'm not getting my hopes up but I desperately need out of Target. I need to make more than $8.95/hour after being there as long as I have. I'd like to qualify for maternity leave at almost 30-years old and not be living at my parent's house to boot. I just feel stuck between a rock and a giant hard place and am not quite sure which way to go.

I know we'll be okay regardless. There's plenty we can do/sacrifice to stay afloat and provide for our kids. They definitely won't go without but I just wish circumstances were a little easier or I had a better plan/opportunity right now.

And really... ignore my rant. I've just had a crappy long day at work after a crappy long morning home with my mother.


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Ashlee-I love Jason Mraz!!! We saw him last September, only a few rows from the stage! "I'm Yours" is our song. DW even bought me an ipod nano that was engraved with "I'm Yours" on the back and had a recording of her singing the song. For our wedding we did "I'm Yours" walking in, Bruno Mars "I think I wanna marry you" on the way out and our first dance was Jason Mraz "I won't give up". "I fucking did it" is one of my favorites from the last album!

Aww the iPod thing is so cute:) and that's one of my favorite Jason songs for sure


RobertRedford said:


> Mirolee, I love shandy beers!
> 
> Cassidy, time for a new doctor! lame!!! I hope you get some answers soon! YAY for AF and new cycle!
> 
> Ashlee, I LOVE JACK JOHNSON. sorry, just had to get that out there.
> 
> ItthyBThpider, you're not out just yet! keep your head up!
> 
> Morgan, how are you?
> 
> Waves, sorry you're beat! How is everything else?

I love jack Johnson too! Angel was the song that I knew I would use for my procession even before we were engaged lol. It's my favorite song of his.



wavescrash said:


> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee-I love Jason Mraz!!! We saw him last September, only a few rows from the stage! "I'm Yours" is our song. DW even bought me an ipod nano that was engraved with "I'm Yours" on the back and had a recording of her singing the song. For our wedding we did "I'm Yours" walking in, Bruno Mars "I think I wanna marry you" on the way out and our first dance was Jason Mraz "I won't give up". "I fucking did it" is one of my favorites from the last album!
> 
> I Won't Give Up is going to be our wedding song as well :)
> 
> I thought about using the Vitamin String Quartet version of his song Lucky for the processional but haven't completely decided.
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Waves, sorry you're beat! How is everything else?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for asking. Everything else is "ugh" to be honest haha. Still haven't told our parents/public that we're expecting. I'm just dreading it but don't know how much longer I can put it off. OH started working again after being unemployed since December (he works with me now, just different hours.) It's a blessing for the financial reasons but sucks because we have 1 car and sometimes our hours overlap. For example, I just got home from work tonight at 11pm, have to wake up to drive him in at 3:45am, come home and fall back asleep so I can wake up for work at 7am myself. Add that to pregnancy exhaustion and I'm just spent.
> 
> Plus living with my parents is a total nightmare. I envy anyone who can make it work living with theirs. Because my 7 year old lived with them until she came to stay with me 2 months ago, having her living here with them again, everything is back to the old way - them spoiling her, not enforcing things like bedtime, no snacks before dinner, etc. They make us look like awful mean parents when we make her stay at the dinner table until her plate is empty because my Mom decided to let her have 2 huge slices of banana bread right before dinner. My Mom is constantly complaining about 1 of our cats because apparently her 2 cats are terrified of it (even though she swore they'd put our cat in her place from the get-go) and won't leave her room now and her dog won't stop chasing our cat all over the house. Her dog is her "son" and he can do no wrong so when he chases our cat and makes a ton of noise (he's a huge 150+lbs Mastiff), it's my cats fault for antagonizing him even though she was just laying on the floor, not moving. But because I said the cat used to be obnoxious when we first got her, she's taking that as an excuse to blame my cat for her animals' behaviors and that her animals are perfect. I'm just so over it all.
> 
> I'm actually looking into going back to school even though I really can't afford it because I need to do something more than 40 hours a week at Target making barely over min wage, not qualifying for full-time benefits (even though I almost always work 40 hours.) I can't get student loans because I defaulted on a few that I haven't repaid yet but someone said I should still qualify for grants, so I filled out a FAFSA tonight & we shall see what happens. I'm not getting my hopes up but I desperately need out of Target. I need to make more than $8.95/hour after being there as long as I have. I'd like to qualify for maternity leave at almost 30-years old and not be living at my parent's house to boot. I just feel stuck between a rock and a giant hard place and am not quite sure which way to go.
> 
> I know we'll be okay regardless. There's plenty we can do/sacrifice to stay afloat and provide for our kids. They definitely won't go without but I just wish circumstances were a little easier or I had a better plan/opportunity right now.
> 
> And really... ignore my rant. I've just had a crappy long day at work after a crappy long morning home with my mother.Click to expand...

Glad your man was able to get a job though sucky your hours are different :(. Sorry to hear things aren't going well at your moms. I know how you feel. When I first moved back to my home town I was living with my grandma. She had 2 annoying misbehaving chihuahuas. My dog had been trained to stay out of the kitchen and on her bed while people were cooking and eating but my grandmas dogs would be jumping up and down behind you. So eventually my dog started taking food off the counter because she could reach it and my grandma was complaining cuz her dogs didn't do that. So I told her it was her dogs fault for teaching my dog bad habits because she was perfectly trained prior to our living there. But there was apparently nothing wrong with her chihuahuas running around on the coffee table while you had your food sitting there....


----------



## nini0914

:hi: everyone well I said I will keep u posted on my outcome n I'm doin the :happydance: miSC and I'm at the er as I'm writing this they told me im pregnant I'm gettin prep for ultrasound to make sure its not a tubal pregnancy:happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

wavescrash said:


> Thanks for asking. Everything else is "ugh" to be honest haha. Still haven't told our parents/public that we're expecting. I'm just dreading it but don't know how much longer I can put it off. OH started working again after being unemployed since December (he works with me now, just different hours.) It's a blessing for the financial reasons but sucks because we have 1 car and sometimes our hours overlap. For example, I just got home from work tonight at 11pm, have to wake up to drive him in at 3:45am, come home and fall back asleep so I can wake up for work at 7am myself. Add that to pregnancy exhaustion and I'm just spent.
> 
> Plus living with my parents is a total nightmare. I envy anyone who can make it work living with theirs. Because my 7 year old lived with them until she came to stay with me 2 months ago, having her living here with them again, everything is back to the old way - them spoiling her, not enforcing things like bedtime, no snacks before dinner, etc. They make us look like awful mean parents when we make her stay at the dinner table until her plate is empty because my Mom decided to let her have 2 huge slices of banana bread right before dinner. My Mom is constantly complaining about 1 of our cats because apparently her 2 cats are terrified of it (even though she swore they'd put our cat in her place from the get-go) and won't leave her room now and her dog won't stop chasing our cat all over the house. Her dog is her "son" and he can do no wrong so when he chases our cat and makes a ton of noise (he's a huge 150+lbs Mastiff), it's my cats fault for antagonizing him even though she was just laying on the floor, not moving. But because I said the cat used to be obnoxious when we first got her, she's taking that as an excuse to blame my cat for her animals' behaviors and that her animals are perfect. I'm just so over it all.
> 
> I'm actually looking into going back to school even though I really can't afford it because I need to do something more than 40 hours a week at Target making barely over min wage, not qualifying for full-time benefits (even though I almost always work 40 hours.) I can't get student loans because I defaulted on a few that I haven't repaid yet but someone said I should still qualify for grants, so I filled out a FAFSA tonight & we shall see what happens. I'm not getting my hopes up but I desperately need out of Target. I need to make more than $8.95/hour after being there as long as I have. I'd like to qualify for maternity leave at almost 30-years old and not be living at my parent's house to boot. I just feel stuck between a rock and a giant hard place and am not quite sure which way to go.
> 
> I know we'll be okay regardless. There's plenty we can do/sacrifice to stay afloat and provide for our kids. They definitely won't go without but I just wish circumstances were a little easier or I had a better plan/opportunity right now.
> 
> And really... ignore my rant. I've just had a crappy long day at work after a crappy long morning home with my mother.


Oh man, that's pretty rough. May i ask why your 7 year old was living with them before? Grandparents just kind of... don't get it. you're not alone on that. It's like all the strict whatever they did with us? is forgotten and the grandkids get whatever they want! it's crazy! i feel for you.

Glad dh got a job, but oh my to the hours and you having to wake up. i know when i was pg i wouldn't have been able to wake up or work with that schedule. first tri for me was so insanely tiring i just couldn't do it.



nini0914 said:


> :hi: everyone well I said I will keep u posted on my outcome n I'm doin the :happydance: miSC and I'm at the er as I'm writing this they told me im pregnant I'm gettin prep for ultrasound to make sure its not a tubal pregnancy:happydance:


HI hun! that's awesome!!!! congrats on the bfp!





afm- temp dropped slightly this am. 97.6 i am trying not to think about it. still above coverline right? right.

Bad sleep last night, summer insomnia mixed with party anxiety- since we're hosting our first party in the new house (actually ever really, as in the condo we didn't have enough room for get togethers) so i'm just hoping everything goes well.

cp is high medium closed and creamy cm. don't know if that means anything lol. just observing all i can! So af would be due this week (if it's really a 30 day cycle, and i don't think it could be anything else with that o day) so not much longer to wait til af or get our bfps!!!!! BETTER BE A BFP OR ELSE.


----------



## frsttimemama

I must be the odd one out; we had country music at our wedding. That's pretty much what we listen to. :)

Yay, it's finally the weekend! I survived my first week back to work. Nothing has changed. I still get those pitying looks sometimes, but I suppose that's because people don't know what to say. Some ask questions. I welcome it. It feels better to talk about him than to get those damn looks! I'm glad I work with a great bunch of people for the most part. We have a busy weekend planned getting ready for our trip next week, and I'm working tomorrow for awhile. Ahhh the joys of being an adult! :) AF is STILL hanging out. I don't think she is ever going to leave. Can't get pregnant when you're still bleeding.. Ugh!


----------



## frsttimemama

nini0914 said:


> :hi: everyone well I said I will keep u posted on my outcome n I'm doin the :happydance: miSC and I'm at the er as I'm writing this they told me im pregnant I'm gettin prep for ultrasound to make sure its not a tubal pregnancy:happydance:

Super exciting! Congrats! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

frsttimemama said:


> I must be the odd one out; we had country music at our wedding. That's pretty much what we listen to. :)
> 
> Yay, it's finally the weekend! I survived my first week back to work. Nothing has changed. I still get those pitying looks sometimes, but I suppose that's because people don't know what to say. Some ask questions. I welcome it. It feels better to talk about him than to get those damn looks! I'm glad I work with a great bunch of people for the most part. We have a busy weekend planned getting ready for our trip next week, and I'm working tomorrow for awhile. Ahhh the joys of being an adult! :) AF is STILL hanging out. I don't think she is ever going to leave. Can't get pregnant when you're still bleeding.. Ugh!

I know that look-after our loss I felt the same way, I hardly wanted to go to any family gatherings or anything. Then my boss, who has experiences losses herself made a good point to me. She said, "they're your family and friends, you're perceiving that look as pity bc that's how you feel inside, that look is really compassion. These people love you and sincerely feel sorry that you've had to go through this and wish they could take you pain away." Made me feel better.

Congrats, Nini!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morning ladies!! I love all the wedding song talk! We used Marry Me for our processional, part of I Do by westlife for my dad and I, and Lost in this Moment for our recessional. For our reception, our first dance was Then by Brad Paisley and for my Dads dance, I Loved Her First. I also made a video montage of pics of me growing up with the song playing in the background. I'm going to do the same for DH once we have a baby. 
So last night, or this morning really, around 4 am, I heard fighting outside...yes, welcome to the new neighborhood. Well it's a very nice neighborhood but I guess our neighbors were having a party. So I tell DH and he got all excited and ran outside. These 2 guys were fighting on the ground in the middle of the road. DH was like "both of you let go before I arrest both of you fucks!" Then the girls were like, "he's a cop, he's a cop." Then one of the dumbasses tried to get in his truck and DH got really pissed because they were all trashed. Needless to say, we made an intro to the neighborhood last night. Lol. Dumbasses. 

I hope AF stays away from all you ladies this week! Except for Cassidy, I hope she comes soon!


----------



## Cowgirl07

nini0914 said:


> :hi: everyone well I said I will keep u posted on my outcome n I'm doin the :happydance: miSC and I'm at the er as I'm writing this they told me im pregnant I'm gettin prep for ultrasound to make sure its not a tubal pregnancy:happydance:

Congrats. 

We had country music at our wedding too well and some Kelly Clarkson but mostly country. AFM I am beat I went riding yesterday on a very nice barrel horse but she was hot blooded and kept me on my toes. I am tired we got home way late.


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttime- We had coutry music at our wedding too but we had other things. It was like one big hodgepodge of music lol. Our first dance was to Amazed by Lone Star. 

afm- I am thinking about not temping until I am done with clomid. I am really not liking the way my temps are looking so it is already stressing me out. I am trying not to let it get to me but my mind automatically goes to anovulatory. If I don't ovulate again that will be 3 months in a row.


----------



## HWPG

Nichole, step away from the thermometer. Wait until at least cd10. And even after that, remember they can be elevated. I of my LH surge today, and my temp is like 0.5 HIGHER than it should be (for me). Don't lose hope my dear! Use my charts as a model - high/fluke temps on clomid.


----------



## frsttimemama

frsttimemama said:


> I think it sounds like it would work out well for you all. It seems like you have good communications and understanding with each other. It really does seem to be a win-win situation.
> 
> I am fairly sure AF is going to stick around FOREVER! .. and I am working very hard to lose these last few pounds but they aren't budging. I have quite a bit more to lose after pregnancy pounds so I question how I will lose that either! Ugh. I'm frustrated and cranky today. I feel like I won't be able to get pregnant unless I am at a certain number on the scale. I know its crazy, but I cant help feeling that way because of PCOS. I'm planning to start exercising routinely the week of the 19th. We will be out of town for 5 days before so I didnt start sooner because I know I won't stick to it then.




Disneybaby26 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I must be the odd one out; we had country music at our wedding. That's pretty much what we listen to. :)
> 
> Yay, it's finally the weekend! I survived my first week back to work. Nothing has changed. I still get those pitying looks sometimes, but I suppose that's because people don't know what to say. Some ask questions. I welcome it. It feels better to talk about him than to get those damn looks! I'm glad I work with a great bunch of people for the most part. We have a busy weekend planned getting ready for our trip next week, and I'm working tomorrow for awhile. Ahhh the joys of being an adult! :) AF is STILL hanging out. I don't think she is ever going to leave. Can't get pregnant when you're still bleeding.. Ugh!
> 
> I know that look-after our loss I felt the same way, I hardly wanted to go to any family gatherings or anything. Then my boss, who has experiences losses herself made a good point to me. She said, "they're your family and friends, you're perceiving that look as pity bc that's how you feel inside, that look is really compassion. These people love you and sincerely feel sorry that you've had to go through this and wish they could take you pain away." Made me feel better.
> 
> Congrats, Nini!Click to expand...

I never thought about it that way, but you are absolutely right.


----------



## clynn11

Congratulations nini!

AFM, AF is here right on schedule. Yay for CD1! 11 more days till O time!


----------



## asmcsm

Congrats nini! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!



clynn11 said:


> Congratulations nini!
> 
> AFM, AF is here right on schedule. Yay for CD1! 11 more days till O time!

Yay! Hope you get lots of baby making time this cycle!


----------



## goldstns

wedding music... we did country music a bit too... but the best was the Polka music we did. DH's family is Polish, everyone got on the dance floor and had a blast with it!


----------



## clynn11

I hope so too Ash! It sucks having to wait a full cycle with no chance, but luckily my cycles are so like clockwork now (thank you fertilitea) and are so short (25 days every cycle) so I get some extra chances thrown in there which makes me feel a little better. Can't believe i'm coming up on a year TTC already in December! Scary. Hopefully I will be pregnant by then!


----------



## nini0914

thank you everyone i really came so close to AF i was literally scared to go to the bathroom!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hi Girls, Mind if I join?

I came of BCP on 24th June and had my withdrawal bleed was 26th-27th June. I figured AF would arrive 24th-28th July as my cycles have always been 28-32 days long. 32 days came and went. I'd been charting but my thermometer wasn't correct and thought I ovulated either CD15 or CD20. I kept testing and getting indent lines 

Finally yesterday at CD44 I got my crosshairs making me now 9DPO and according to FF I am due AF on Friday. Gutted that for the first time in my adult life my cycles have messed up and gone ridiculously long, typically when we decide to TTC!

FF recommends testing on 20th if still no AF.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I hope so too Ash! It sucks having to wait a full cycle with no chance, but luckily my cycles are so like clockwork now (thank you fertilitea) and are so short (25 days every cycle) so I get some extra chances thrown in there which makes me feel a little better. Can't believe i'm coming up on a year TTC already in December! Scary. Hopefully I will be pregnant by then!

Yea super lucky your cycles are like clockwork especially with the situation you guys are in with DH's health issues. If you had my cycles you'd want to cry, trust me....I'll be happy if fertilitea and maca will get me back to 32 days. I hope that we both get those bfps before December.


----------



## HWPG

This just came up on my opk - :)
Oh yay!


----------



## nini0914

nothing came up HWPG


----------



## asmcsm

nini0914 said:


> nothing came up HWPG

She was saying that she got a :) on her opk. She's using a digi

Mirolee- yay! Get to BDing girl!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-Yay get bd!

Brunette-Welcome!! 

AFM:CD 8 so nothing to much to report. I think my stomach hurts from the road trip yesterday to much giggling and horseback riding for me :haha: I took a nap this afternoon and feel much more awake now.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay Mirolee! I hope this is your cycle! Now just sit back, relax and let those swimmers swim!


----------



## RobertRedford

Waves, Huge hugs, that sounds so rough. Keep your head up! I am so glad that your hubs got a job though, that is great, must be a big relief even if it means that you're stressed trying to get him there! Have you considered doing a short certificate program of sorts? Like an ultra sound tech, or a paralegal certificate? 



frsttimemama said:


> I must be the odd one out; we had country music at our wedding. That's pretty much what we listen to. :)
> 
> Yay, it's finally the weekend! I survived my first week back to work. Nothing has changed. I still get those pitying looks sometimes, but I suppose that's because people don't know what to say. Some ask questions. I welcome it. It feels better to talk about him than to get those damn looks! I'm glad I work with a great bunch of people for the most part. We have a busy weekend planned getting ready for our trip next week, and I'm working tomorrow for awhile. Ahhh the joys of being an adult! :) AF is STILL hanging out. I don't think she is ever going to leave. Can't get pregnant when you're still bleeding.. Ugh!

I want to have kenny chesneys "me and you" at our wedding. It always makes me cry though! 



clynn11 said:


> Congratulations nini!
> 
> AFM, AF is here right on schedule. Yay for CD1! 11 more days till O time!


Cngrats Nini and YAY cassidy, AF means a new cycle!!!! Goodluck, I hope you can get some BD'ing in! 


brunettebimbo said:


> Hi Girls, Mind if I join?
> 
> I came of BCP on 24th June and had my withdrawal bleed was 26th-27th June. I figured AF would arrive 24th-28th July as my cycles have always been 28-32 days long. 32 days came and went. I'd been charting but my thermometer wasn't correct and thought I ovulated either CD15 or CD20. I kept testing and getting indent lines
> 
> Finally yesterday at CD44 I got my crosshairs making me now 9DPO and according to FF I am due AF on Friday. Gutted that for the first time in my adult life my cycles have messed up and gone ridiculously long, typically when we decide to TTC!
> 
> FF recommends testing on 20th if still no AF.


Welcome!! 


Mirolee, LOVE digis because the :) gives me hope! 

Rachel, welcome to the neighborhood..ugh. Lets hope it doesn't happen too often.

AFM, no idea where I am in my cycle..totally giving up. If it happens, it happens. I have been feeling really funny recently though, my bobos hurt, my tummy hurts, im dizzy.. I think my hormones are all out of wack. Hope you're all having a nice weekend!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Waves, Huge hugs, that sounds so rough. Keep your head up! I am so glad that your hubs got a job though, that is great, must be a big relief even if it means that you're stressed trying to get him there! Have you considered doing a short certificate program of sorts? Like an ultra sound tech, or a paralegal certificate?

Thanks :) As annoying as it is, I suppose it's worth it (having to drive him to work/lose some sleep.) Just practice for what's to come again I guess. We've been lucky with our 15 month old - she's been sleeping through the night for so long. I thought about the short-term certificate route, especially with something like ultrasound tech but I've heard from a few people that you can't get a job with just that? That you need to actually complete a 2 or 4 year program so I honestly don't know.

I've asked around and everyone says to start as an STNA and then get a job at a hospital that does tuition reimbursement to go for your RN but an STNA sounds so unappealing. Helping patients feed themselves, use the bathroom/wipe them, change their clothes. I mean, I don't want to sound super harsh because I am a compassionate person but when I think about getting into the medical field, I don't think about working in an assisted living community and just happen to know how to take vitals, you know? I want more than that lol.

I filled out my FAFSA last night so we'll see. I know I won't qualify for any loans but maybe luck will have it that I qualify for some grants instead and can get back to school. Classes start in 2 weeks though so I'm cutting it a little too close.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves, I hate to break it to you but as an RN, you still have to wipe ass, help people eat and drink, dress and undress...just to name a few of the unappealing aspects of my job. BUT you are helping someone who is physically or mentally unable to help themselves. And that is rewarding in itself. I was an ER tech for 6 years before I became a nurse. Even as a tech I made a world of a difference in a lot of lives. Sometimes you have to start at the bottom to make your way to the top. And to be honest, all nurses should have previous experience as a tech. Nurses couldn't function without techs. And a good nurse wouldn't ask a tech do something she can't or wouldn't do herself.


----------



## HWPG

Hey ladies, I just want to share with you guys what happened today, so that if it happens to you, you can have hope, keep the faith, chin up!
I took Internet cheapie (i.c.) opks and digi opks today. Four times - that's eight sticks. The times were 7am, 1pm, 5pm, 930pm. The i.c's were - negative, alllllmost positive, positive, very positive. The digi's were negative, negative, smiley, negative. So, my summary and take aways are: 1) two opk brands don't necessarily agree. 2) you can miss your surge with digi's, easily. 3) while opks are awesome for letting you know about your LH surge, it's your temp that tells the tale. So keep up every other day if you're unsure!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee-so glad you caught your surge, nothing wrong with being proactive!! :) that's why we're here right?? Now go make that baby!!

Sonia-have you Od? Where are you?

Morgan-how's your tww going hun?

Waves- that really sucks you're having a hard time, I'm sure everything will work itself out, going back to school sounds daunting, but would definitely be rewarding!

Cassidy- yay for AF!! I'm always AMAZED by your cycles! Haha! Good luck for you this cycle, hopefully you can get at least one bd in around O this month so you have some hope!


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves, I hate to break it to you but as an RN, you still have to wipe ass, help people eat and drink, dress and undress...just to name a few of the unappealing aspects of my job. BUT you are helping someone who is physically or mentally unable to help themselves. And that is rewarding in itself. I was an ER tech for 6 years before I became a nurse. Even as a tech I made a world of a difference in a lot of lives. Sometimes you have to start at the bottom to make your way to the top. And to be honest, all nurses should have previous experience as a tech. Nurses couldn't function without techs. And a good nurse wouldn't ask a tech do something she can't or wouldn't do herself.

I have to 200% agree here! :) I think it also gives you a little bit of a chance to get your feet wet in the field and see if you will like it.


----------



## HWPG

This is so you guys can see what I mean. Top four from yesterday, ic's. Next three are digi's (go with above ic's except top one). Bottom two are from this morning. Note how ic's continue to look positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## HWPG

Whoops - top to bottom means left to right


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- same happened to me.. I think one (i.c.) is super sensitive and the others are not.. You have to find a median OPK that picks up the levels you make.. Thank The Lord for temps!!!

AFM- 5DPO and hoping I can wait til AF to test. This months O/post-O symptoms have been eerily nonexistent, so nothing to be excited over. I'll be so sad if this isn't the month.. :/


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> Mirolee- same happened to me.. I think one (i.c.) is super sensitive and the others are not.. You have to find a median OPK that picks up the levels you make.. Thank The Lord for temps!!!
> 
> AFM- 5DPO and hoping I can wait til AF to test. This months O/post-O symptoms have been eerily nonexistent, so nothing to be excited over. I'll be so sad if this isn't the month.. :/

i know what you mean, you're only 5 dpo behind me. and i feel the same. very odd this month


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yay for positive opk Mirolee! Enjoy the baby making lol.

I'm taking my last clomid pill today :happydance:


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Look at my chart this month, my temps are all over! My normal cover line is 97.9 and I have at least 3 temps above it and several close to it, then a gigantic drop. I agree with Mirolee, the clomid seems to up your temps for a few days. I wouldn't read too much into it. All you are really looking for us that temp spike after you O. You are still early in the cycle, don't give up on it yet! How have your side effects been?


----------



## clynn11

FX for you ladies!!!!! Hoping to see lots and lots of positive HPTs this month ((mine included hopefully!!!! lol))

Let's just all get preggers this month then we can all move over to first tri together ;) Sounds good to me!!! Lol.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy- I like that idea!!! Lets make it happen girls, lots of BFPs!!

I'm testing tomorrow morning, eeeeek!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Kara!!!!! Haha so excited for you.. I'll be there in a week! :)

Mommy- I know it was very quiet this month. No cramps or O spotting.. Also no ewcm, which is really worrying me. But FX'd we're just those magic "no symptom" pregnancies.. Lol I'm holding on to any/everything! ;)

And yes so ready to move onto the 1st tri boards, wouldn't that be lovely?!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've had awful mood swings and mild headaches. Got hot once or twice but I was home and just sat in front of the fan lol.


----------



## clynn11

Ahhh FX for you Kara!!! Can't wait to see that BFP for your rainbow baby!!!!

AFM, AF hates me!!! I think it's because of the 2 day AF last cycle. Just saving up to make me extra miserable this month lol.


----------



## clynn11

Also, welcome to the newcomers!!! I'm so bad at saying Hi initially, I try to keep up with the board but it goes by fast and then I feel like a bitch for forgetting. But you are all soooo welcome here!!! Such a supportive group of girls! FX for BFPs for all of us!!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yesssss! I need some friends in the first tri...I tried to join a group but they weren't very friendly or talkative lol. 

Kara, I can't wait for you to test! Your chart looks pretty good!!


----------



## clynn11

Rachel!! How have you been feeling hun?! Almost 5 weeks!!! Eeeeek!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Fx'd I'm right behind you, Rachel! I'm hopeful, and scared, and excited... Lol

When is your first scan??


----------



## TTCaWee1

I've been feeling pretty good the last 2 days. Sometimes I wake up nauseated but I think it's mostly bc I'm hungry. If I keep snacking throughout the day and eat something before bed I'm ok when I wake up. My fatigue is getting better. It's kind of scary bc I thought my symptoms would get worse not better. Oh and the blue boob veins? Yup they have arrived. My left boob looks like a road map. I think the strongest is my sense of smell....my first scan is Wednesday!! I'm excited, but I know I won't see much. I'm hoping maybe ill see more since I implanted so early?


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck at your scan but try not to get worried if you don't see much at all. I've seen so many posts in the first tri about earlier scans not showing much at all and all the ladies thinking the pregnancy is going south when really, they just needed a couple more weeks and saw everything as they should :)

That being said, I hope you see something though :)

I was supposed to have another prenatal appointment tomorrow morning but just realized I don't have the $10 for my co-pay so I guess I'll have to call in the AM and reschedule. Kinda bummed but oh well. Tomorrow marks 2 weeks until my next ultrasound though.


----------



## clynn11

So excited to see your ladies' scans! :) :) Love watching these little beans grow!!!!


----------



## jury3

Kara-Your chart does look really good! I like that temp spike today too...

Cassidy-I'm in! Let's all get BFPs! Sorry AF is being so mean to you!

Nichole-I'm glad you didn't have too many side effects. It sounds like it treated you about like it did me, except the first month I had some nausea. Can't wait to see how your body responds!

Rachel-Can't wait to see your scan! Yay for blue veiny boobs! lol

Waves-Sorry about not being able to pay your co-pay. I know how you feel. My back is killing me and I really need to go to the chiropractor, but we are tight on money until the end of the month so I can't afford to go until then. 

AFM-CD13, should O anytime. I had a dream the other night that I took a whole bunch of pregnancy tests and they were all positive. I was so confused bc I knew I was just supposed to be Oing, but I started trying to remember how I was going to tell DW. Then I put them in my hoodie pocket so she wouldn't see them lol It was weird!


----------



## clynn11

I've had two family members call me saying they had dreams I was pregnant. Let's hope these dreams are a sign of something to come!!

FX for you Julie!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy -- I think that sounds like a great idea! :)

Rachel -- don't freak if you don't see much. I had an ultrasound at 5 1/2 weeks and all we saw was a yolk sac. They said they couldn't guarantee that it was a viable pregnancy. It was. All was fine!!! Fingers crossed you see more :)

Morgan -- I totally get what you're saying. I'm only CD so I have a while yet to wait. I'm SO ready!! 

AFM, busy but productive weekend. I did lousy on my diet, met new friends, and got stuff ready for our camping vacay. Not totally ready, but ready for a 3 day work week and to get outta here and relax a bit! I so hope this is all of our cycles!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

@Disney- your chart looks great!!!! can't wait for your bfp!


@ttc- can't wait for you to have your scan :)

@waves - you're so lucky. my co-pay is 50. Seriously. that's ridiculous. And scans, i wasn't offered one until 11-13 weeks. i never got these early scans i keep hearing about. i wonder what the new practice will do with their baby stuff. 

@jury - i hope the dreams are a good sign :)

@clynn- i had my friend tell me i was pregnant before i got my pos test. she was having dreams. AND she knew it was a girl. hoping it's true for you!!!


afm had a serious heatwave today, which is not normal before af. normally i'm cold the days leading up. I even took my temp which was 99.1 And i'm a complete only in the 97s. The days leading up to my bfp with dd, i was driving home from work, af was due friday, i think it was the same day i got my negative, (10dpo) and i was SO hot. it was november and i was blasting the air con in the car. i remember thinking it was weird and i must be getting sick. Nothing else happened, it passed later that day and didn't come back. So 10dpo is too early for me yet, i know i'd get a neg even if i WAS pg. so the plan is to test tues or wed (if i can hold out to wed) at 12 and 13 dpo, when i got my pos with dd. It's also the same lot! so i know they're good.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow chatty ladies today- I hope I didn't miss anything! 
AFM; went to Wisconsin State Fair today, had a blast with dh and ate to much. We walked probably 3 miles, dh wasn't impressed but I said it was good for us.
TMI-on the ttc side I got home and had tons of ewcm, its cd 9 so we will see.


----------



## NDTaber9211

TTCaWee1 said:


> I've been feeling pretty good the last 2 days. Sometimes I wake up nauseated but I think it's mostly bc I'm hungry. If I keep snacking throughout the day and eat something before bed I'm ok when I wake up. My fatigue is getting better. It's kind of scary bc I thought my symptoms would get worse not better. Oh and the blue boob veins? Yup they have arrived. My left boob looks like a road map. I think the strongest is my sense of smell....my first scan is Wednesday!! I'm excited, but I know I won't see much. I'm hoping maybe ill see more since I implanted so early?

Good luck with your scan! Tell us everything about it :thumbup:



jury3 said:


> AFM-CD13, should O anytime. I had a dream the other night that I took a whole bunch of pregnancy tests and they were all positive. I was so confused bc I knew I was just supposed to be Oing, but I started trying to remember how I was going to tell DW. Then I put them in my hoodie pocket so she wouldn't see them lol It was weird!

lol that is a weird dream. FX you O soon and its your lucky one :hugs:



frsttimemama said:


> AFM, busy but productive weekend. I did lousy on my diet, met new friends, and got stuff ready for our camping vacay. Not totally ready, but ready for a 3 day work week and to get outta here and relax a bit! I so hope this is all of our cycles!!

I didn't do well on my diet either. I just polished off some Panda Express but it was sooo goooooooood lol. Have fun on your camping trip! You are going on yours when DH and I go on our road trip. 

AFM- clomid side effects kicked my butt more today. I got super hot and had a headache. It also made me really tired. I am glad I am done with the pills. I really hope this is our month :)


----------



## HWPG

FYI clomid ladies - the symptoms can stick around for a couple days, just to give you a heads up. Not as bad, but a little. GL to you all!


----------



## wavescrash

mommyxofxone said:


> @waves - you're so lucky. my co-pay is 50. Seriously. that's ridiculous. And scans, i wasn't offered one until 11-13 weeks. i never got these early scans i keep hearing about. i wonder what the new practice will do with their baby stuff.

It's weird because I never had a co-pay and suddenly I started seeing this OB and I do. Normally it should say on your insurance card, I thought and mine makes no mention of it. Oh well. $10 isn't that bad, I just don't have even $1 until payday so it sucks right now haha.

My new OB has a portable ultrasound machine in his office so it's no big deal for him to give me one. I've had 3 so far this pregnancy though. A viability scan from my old OB, one with my new OB when I first saw him (a viability scan) and then 1 at the ER when I recently went for some spotting. I've had 3 miscarriages though so my OB just wants to be sure.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mommyx - I got a strong bfp at 10 dpo!

Nichole - next month (hopefully you wont need to) take the clomid at night. 

I think I might reschedule my ultrasound. I'm really freaked about it and that it might just be a waste of time


----------



## wavescrash

Don't get freaked out dear :) I say go get the scan done. You may not see as much as you'd hope to but I'm sure everything will be fine and it's exciting to see the growth of your baby from the tiniest little speck of a picture to further-along scans.


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> I didn't do well on my diet either. I just polished off some Panda Express but it was sooo goooooooood lol. Have fun on your camping trip! You are going on yours when DH and I go on our road trip.
> 
> AFM- clomid side effects kicked my butt more today. I got super hot and had a headache. It also made me really tired. I am glad I am done with the pills. I really hope this is our month :)

Well, we can get back on the wagon together next Tuesday! :) I'm still going to eat like I should this week as much as possible though. It's so hard when you're not at home I feel. I'm going to start exercising next week too. 

Rachel, I would still go! It's so cool to see it. I had 21 ultrasounds, so it was really super cool to see from so early on how things progressed. I absolutely treasure those times. :)

AFM, AF is finally gone. Yay! :) I have no idea when to expect to O.. I Don't know how long my cycle was since it was my first AF since I gave birth. Is it safe to figure 28-30 days? My post-partum bleeding stopped at 3 weeks-ish and I had my first AF at 5 weeks and 5 days. I don't know where to begin to guess. Suggestions? Just keep temping?


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- You're so lucky, I bled for 12+ weeks!!! (But also had a lot of trauma, so that could be why..) But good luck to you his cycle! It will be fun for you to temp/OPK whatever you choose and see what's going on w/ your body. I was amazed when I started temping, like your body really does work in a pattern! It's cool- and FX'd for our rainbows :)

Nichole- Random, but we had Panda Express Saturday, too. Lol the reason I remember is bc DH made me drive 30 MILES (60 roundtrip!!) with him for some freakin chinese food! Lol he swears it's better than local chinese, whatever.

AFM- Temp is way up today.. Feeling nothing, really, still. Hmm lol wish I had more to say. Waiting for that implantation dip ;)

Oh and lastnight we went shopping and bought some yummy stuff for dinner this week. DH was slicing onions and putting rub on beef brisket this morning, got some Sweet Baby Ray's and liquid smoke (anyone ever tried this?!) to make it taste smokey since we're slowcooking it. Yum.. hopefully he figures it out and I come home to a succulent sandwich, can't wait :)

Off to stalking charts and such- talk to you all later, and Happy Monday! :coffee:


----------



## goldstns

Good morning!

Anyone testing soon? I can't wait to see some double lines! 

Rachel- Don't be scared to get an ultrasound. I had one at 5+ (can't remember exact date) and we saw a little ball and heard and saw a heartbeat (however it was faint and slow because the heart was still developing). 

Waves- I believe (but might be wrong) that your first visit to OBGYN when preggo is a co-pay and then you don't pay anything (not even copay) when visiting OBGYN for the pregnancy until baby is born. Therefore, you would NOT have to pay again. 

Ladies, the verdict is in... the name has been chosen... and I LOVE IT!
Alia Michayla 

Julie- if you are thinking about Jewish/Hebrew names...
Alia= to ascend or bring up
Michayla= like god
ps. how is work going with the crazy lady?


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, oh my gosh that is so long!! That could be.. I had a c-section but no trauma or any problems with it. Hopefully we both will get BFP's this month :)

I love that name! So pretty!


----------



## NDTaber9211

TTCaWee1 said:


> Mom
> Nichole - next month (hopefully you wont need to) take the clomid at night.
> 
> I think I might reschedule my ultrasound. I'm really freaked about it and that it might just be a waste of time

I might, I am worried about getting hot flashes why I sleep and it waking me up. I have a lot of trouble sleeping normally so the clomid side effects might make it worse.

Why are you freaked about the ultra sound?



morganwhite7 said:


> Nichole- Random, but we had Panda Express Saturday, too. Lol the reason I remember is bc DH made me drive 30 MILES (60 roundtrip!!) with him for some freakin chinese food! Lol he swears it's better than local chinese, whatever.
> 
> Oh and lastnight we went shopping and bought some yummy stuff for dinner this week. DH was slicing onions and putting rub on beef brisket this morning, got some Sweet Baby Ray's and liquid smoke (anyone ever tried this?!) to make it taste smokey since we're slowcooking it. Yum.. hopefully he figures it out and I come home to a succulent sandwich, can't wait :)

60 Miles for Panda Express?? That's crazy talk! The only reason why we got it was because it was just right around the corner of our house. I definitely prefer real Chinese. OMGGG that food you guys are talking about sounds ah-mazing *drool*



goldstns said:


> Good morning!
> Ladies, the verdict is in... the name has been chosen... and I LOVE IT!
> Alia Michayla

Love it! Super pretty name :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Totally Freaking Out!!!!:bfp:

Really in total shock!! Did a five hour hold this morning, going to get on the phone with my OB right away so I can go for my beta ASAP!!!

AHHHHHH, is this real right now?!?!
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Totally Freaking Out!!!!:bfp:
> 
> Really in total shock!! Did a five hour hold this morning, going to get on the phone with my OB right away so I can go for my beta ASAP!!!
> 
> AHHHHHH, is this real right now?!?!

Omg! Yay!!!! Congrats! :happydance:

Hopefully I'll be joining you this month in the rainbow baby club


----------



## HWPG

kara, yay! all that bd paid off! woot woot - start a trend, girl!


----------



## RobertRedford

YAY Kara!!! That is wonderful!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

I have to get caught up, will respond to all in a bit! 

Nothing exciting over here. This weekend will go down in history as the weekend that Amanda accidentally drank laxative tea. Surefire way to kill all of our plans to leave the house. whoops :/.


----------



## HWPG

RR - haha, that's hilarious! prob not for you, but the post made me crack up!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay Kara! So excited for you!


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> RR - haha, that's hilarious! prob not for you, but the post made me crack up!

Glad someone got a kick out of it! OH thought it was hysterical too. :)


----------



## goldstns

Kara- AHHHHHH SOOOO EXCITING!!!!! BFC!!!!!!!!

ps. I spelled my baby girls name wrong.... I meant Alia Michkayla (not michayla).


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I have to get caught up, will respond to all in a bit!
> 
> Nothing exciting over here. This weekend will go down in history as the weekend that Amanda accidentally drank laxative tea. Surefire way to kill all of our plans to leave the house. whoops :/.

Hahaha, sorry for you but that is kinda hilarious


----------



## morganwhite7

No way Kara!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahh this is so exciting.. so much pressure now.. hope it's my turn too!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

So many BFP's this month!!! It's so exciting!


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara I know you're busy being pregnant and all but update with some DPO symptoms when you get a chance!! Lol bet you're through the roof!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yessssssss!!!!!!! Kara!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooooooooo excited! I just knew it! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I have my fingers crossed so hard for you girls!!

I'm less nervous than I thought I would be, just really hopeful for a healthy babe this time! My due date is April, 24th. Hell yes for an entire summers worth of maternity! Eeeeek!! Off for my blood draw now! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Man lots to catch up on! 



frsttimemama said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Waves, I hate to break it to you but as an RN, you still have to wipe ass, help people eat and drink, dress and undress...just to name a few of the unappealing aspects of my job. BUT you are helping someone who is physically or mentally unable to help themselves. And that is rewarding in itself. I was an ER tech for 6 years before I became a nurse. Even as a tech I made a world of a difference in a lot of lives. Sometimes you have to start at the bottom to make your way to the top. And to be honest, all nurses should have previous experience as a tech. Nurses couldn't function without techs. And a good nurse wouldn't ask a tech do something she can't or wouldn't do herself.
> 
> Are you a nurse, as well? OH is, and I was going to go into nursing..until I saw what he had to do at work everyday.
> I have to 200% agree here! :) I think it also gives you a little bit of a chance to get your feet wet in the field and see if you will like it.Click to expand...




morganwhite7 said:


> Mirolee- same happened to me.. I think one (i.c.) is super sensitive and the others are not.. You have to find a median OPK that picks up the levels you make.. Thank The Lord for temps!!!
> 
> AFM- 5DPO and hoping I can wait til AF to test. This months O/post-O symptoms have been eerily nonexistent, so nothing to be excited over. I'll be so sad if this isn't the month.. :/

I hope the lack of symptoms are a good sign! 




NDTaber9211 said:


> Yay for positive opk Mirolee! Enjoy the baby making lol.
> 
> I'm taking my last clomid pill today :happydance:

 Woohoo! How did you feel on it overall? I cant wait to see if you O normally this cycle! Fx'd! 


clynn11 said:


> Ahhh FX for you Kara!!! Can't wait to see that BFP for your rainbow baby!!!!
> 
> AFM, AF hates me!!! I think it's because of the 2 day AF last cycle. Just saving up to make me extra miserable this month lol.

Af did the SAME thing to me...except she came back with a vengeance 10 days later and was hellacious! I hope that it gets better. Fx'd that OH feels well enough this cycle to BD at good times ;) 



clynn11 said:


> I've had two family members call me saying they had dreams I was pregnant. Let's hope these dreams are a sign of something to come!!
> 
> FX for you Julie!!!

Def a good sign!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel, only 10 days behind you, yayyy for a bump buddy!! :)

The only things that have been different from possible AF (bigger boobs, bloating etc) was the hip and thigh pain starting at 6dpo which kind of feels like someone is pressing both of my good back and we have sex on 9dpo and I noticed my cervix was super sensative!


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, With my last pregnancy, I had some spotting at 5 weeks and went in for a scan. They sent me for bloods, and the nurse told me that anything over 3,000 on a beta will generally show up on a scan. I was over 9,000 at that point so we were able to see a yolk sack, no hb but i saw it a week later at 6 weeks. Given how quickly your numbers were doubling, I'm sure you will be able to see something (or somethings!) 

Emily, I have your present I am just terrible at getting to the post office. I will send it as soon as I can. Maybe I'll send OH to the post office to send it for me!

Ashlee, how are you doing?

Julie, how are you? 

Nikki, I love the name too. I have always wanted Michaela as a middle name, but spelled differently (no K) 

Hi to anyone I missed!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara you are due 10 days after me!!! I can't wait for your results!

Nikki, love the name. 

I've decided to keep my appt since I peed on another test at work today and its darker than the control line and last week it wasn't. I was just worried that we won't see a heartbeat and DH will get discouraged. I know it's a possibility but his mentality is ultrasound=see baby. It's going to blow his mind to see the transformation.


----------



## Disneybaby26

If you go in with the mentality that you might not see baby then you're good and there will nothing to dissapoint! They'll just have you in for another scan in a week or whatever to do the viability scan...the more scans and monitoring the better if you ask me!! So excited for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

goldstns said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Anyone testing soon? I can't wait to see some double lines!
> 
> Rachel- Don't be scared to get an ultrasound. I had one at 5+ (can't remember exact date) and we saw a little ball and heard and saw a heartbeat (however it was faint and slow because the heart was still developing).
> 
> Waves- I believe (but might be wrong) that your first visit to OBGYN when preggo is a co-pay and then you don't pay anything (not even copay) when visiting OBGYN for the pregnancy until baby is born. Therefore, you would NOT have to pay again.
> 
> Ladies, the verdict is in... the name has been chosen... and I LOVE IT!
> Alia Michayla
> 
> Julie- if you are thinking about Jewish/Hebrew names...
> Alia= to ascend or bring up
> Michayla= like god
> ps. how is work going with the crazy lady?

love the name hun! and yes, i'm testing tomorrow. most likely, as long as my temps don't drop again.



Disneybaby26 said:


> Totally Freaking Out!!!!:bfp:
> 
> Really in total shock!! Did a five hour hold this morning, going to get on the phone with my OB right away so I can go for my beta ASAP!!!
> 
> AHHHHHH, is this real right now?!?!

WOW!!! congrats hun!!!!



RobertRedford said:


> I have to get caught up, will respond to all in a bit!
> 
> Nothing exciting over here. This weekend will go down in history as the weekend that Amanda accidentally drank laxative tea. Surefire way to kill all of our plans to leave the house. whoops :/.

lol i'm sorry but yes, that is quite hilarious!!!



Disneybaby26 said:


> I have my fingers crossed so hard for you girls!!
> 
> I'm less nervous than I thought I would be, just really hopeful for a healthy babe this time! My due date is April, 24th. Hell yes for an entire summers worth of maternity! Eeeeek!! Off for my blood draw now! :)

good luck at your bloods hun, im sure it'll go great. if i get my bfp we'll be due the same day! and what dpo are you?



TTCaWee1 said:


> Kara you are due 10 days after me!!! I can't wait for your results!
> 
> Nikki, love the name.
> 
> I've decided to keep my appt since I peed on another test at work today and its darker than the control line and last week it wasn't. I was just worried that we won't see a heartbeat and DH will get discouraged. I know it's a possibility but his mentality is ultrasound=see baby. It's going to blow his mind to see the transformation.

It's going to be awesome! don't worry. just give him an idea of what to expect and i'm sure he'll be fine :)



i so hope i get to join you ladies with a bfp tomorrow. so scared i wont and will have to do another cycle. :(


----------



## RobertRedford

mommyxofxone said:


> i so hope i get to join you ladies with a bfp tomorrow. so scared i wont and will have to do another cycle. :(

Goodluck Goodluck Goodluck! We're on a :bfp: roll right now, so I'm feeling positive for all of you testing!!


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Waves- I believe (but might be wrong) that your first visit to OBGYN when preggo is a co-pay and then you don't pay anything (not even copay) when visiting OBGYN for the pregnancy until baby is born. Therefore, you would NOT have to pay again.

With my last pregnancy, I never paid a co-pay and I've never heard that either. It's so strange to me lol. Anyway, my sister loaned me the $10 for today and the nurse explained their system. I paid a co-pay last time because I had an ultrasound. I paid a co-pay today because it was my first prenatal appointment. I have to pay a co-pay next time because of another ultrasound (and anytime I come in for an ultrasound or because something feels wrong with my pregnancy.) They also have a "maternity deposit" where they want you to pay $250 by the time you're 36 weeks pregnant (pay as little as you want each appointment) so that in case anything happens (lose insurance, insurance doesn't cover something & you can't afford it at the moment) they can take the money from your deposit to cover it and whatever's left at the end of your pregnancy, you get back. They also bill out for the first appointment and any ultrasound appointments so they wanted me to pay a balance of $66 today for my last appt, then I'll have to pay a balance for today's and then my scan again in 2 weeks. I get their system now that it's been explained to me but right now, I just can't afford all this. It's easier when they just bill my insurance company and I deal with it through them.

This OB also sends everyone automatically for a level 2 ultrasound (at 18-20 weeks) which is great that he's being thorough but that means it's going to cost more for me than if I just went with a level 1 like I have every other pregnancy. And it's more affordable. He's a great OB from what I've seen so far, I'm just not too happy about how they do things regarding billing and it doesn't seem do-able for me right now. I know I probably sound ridiculous but I think I'm going to go back to my old practice and just get a new OB as opposed to my last one. The guy in the practice that delivered Hannah was really funny, nice, understanding so I think I want to see if he's accepting new patients. I'd feel awkward seeing my old OB and her nurse when I have appointments but oh well.



Disneybaby26 said:


> Totally Freaking Out!!!!:bfp:
> 
> Really in total shock!! Did a five hour hold this morning, going to get on the phone with my OB right away so I can go for my beta ASAP!!!
> 
> AHHHHHH, is this real right now?!?!

OMG KARA!!!!!!! YAY YAY YAY! How exciting for you, congrats lady!!! Wishing you a H&H 9!



TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves, I hate to break it to you but as an RN, you still have to wipe ass, help people eat and drink, dress and undress...just to name a few of the unappealing aspects of my job. BUT you are helping someone who is physically or mentally unable to help themselves. And that is rewarding in itself. I was an ER tech for 6 years before I became a nurse. Even as a tech I made a world of a difference in a lot of lives. Sometimes you have to start at the bottom to make your way to the top. And to be honest, all nurses should have previous experience as a tech. Nurses couldn't function without techs. And a good nurse wouldn't ask a tech do something she can't or wouldn't do herself.

Oh trust me, I know... I know it's part of the job no matter what level you're at. I just don't want it to be my sole job responsibility for minimum wage. It's just not what I thought about when I thought about becoming a nurse. Maybe it's just me being naive lol but when I thought about being a nurse (NICU or labor and delivery is what I have my heart set on), it's not what I thought about doing, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Good luck, Mommy!! I'm 11dpo today! Tested with FRER and answer brand!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Disneybaby26 said:


> Good luck, Mommy!! I'm 11dpo today! Tested with FRER and answer brand!

i was afraid to test today because with dd i got a neg at 10dpo, and i got my so incredibly faint pos at 12. so i'm scared. not much hope because to me my chart looks wonky but i have good symptoms. 

I have ics to test with. :/ if i get anything i'll buy confirm ones. Left side ovary twinge this am


----------



## Disneybaby26

My ICs are barely visible but good lines on FRER and answer, just a heads up!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> My ICs are barely visible but good lines on FRER and answer, just a heads up!

My ICs were very faint for several days after I got a strong BFP on my FRER as well. I think it took being a week late for AF for the lines on my IC to be strong.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks hun. i think i did ics the first two times last time, i had a bfn at 10dpo, i got a pos on 12 (but barely dh thought i was freaking nuts) and a pos on 13 when af was due. I'm not usually an early tester. BUT i used a cb to confirm. I had a frer too that i used that monday following too just to make sure at 16 dpo because i didn't believe it. :) If i get anything at all, i will go buy a frer or a cb digi - because i've never had one of those!


----------



## Disneybaby26

For you girls coming up on O- this month we used Preseed and I had the big O after DH was finished. I found an article on a fertility clinic website that suggested 1/5th or a fresh pineapple(including core) on 1-5dpo. So I did that, just peeled a fresh pineapple and sliced into 5 equal slices (it was specific to say don't eat too much), and I had also read something about selenium in the tww and sunflower seeds are high in selenium so I had a palmful of those everyday too! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> For you girls coming up on O- this month we used Preseed and I had the big O after DH was finished. I found an article on a fertility clinic website that suggested 1/5th or a fresh pineapple(including core) on 1-5dpo. So I did that, just peeled a fresh pineapple and sliced into 5 equal slices (it was specific to say don't eat too much), and I had also read something about selenium in the tww and sunflower seeds are high in selenium so I had a palmful of those everyday too! :)

Thanks, Kara! I've been hearing more and more about selenium and fertility/bfp's! Girls, I think we all need to take selenium and get our OH's on it too!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Rachel, With my last pregnancy, I had some spotting at 5 weeks and went in for a scan. They sent me for bloods, and the nurse told me that anything over 3,000 on a beta will generally show up on a scan. I was over 9,000 at that point so we were able to see a yolk sack, no hb but i saw it a week later at 6 weeks. Given how quickly your numbers were doubling, I'm sure you will be able to see something (or somethings!)
> 
> Emily, I have your present I am just terrible at getting to the post office. I will send it as soon as I can. Maybe I'll send OH to the post office to send it for me!
> 
> Ashlee, how are you doing?
> 
> Julie, how are you?
> 
> Nikki, I love the name too. I have always wanted Michaela as a middle name, but spelled differently (no K)
> 
> Hi to anyone I missed!

I'm good. Been checking in on the boards to see what's going on but been trying not to do it as much as last cycle since I was a stress case lol. DH and I have started BD EOD, OPKs are still super light as expected but my pre-o temps are looking SOOO much better than last cycle. Really got my FX that this will be the month for my rainbow baby.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I have to get caught up, will respond to all in a bit!
> 
> Nothing exciting over here. This weekend will go down in history as the weekend that Amanda accidentally drank laxative tea. Surefire way to kill all of our plans to leave the house. whoops :/.
> 
> Hahaha, sorry for you but that is kinda hilariousClick to expand...

Yeah..not so fun. Very funny though. OH was crying of laughter. 



asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Rachel, With my last pregnancy, I had some spotting at 5 weeks and went in for a scan. They sent me for bloods, and the nurse told me that anything over 3,000 on a beta will generally show up on a scan. I was over 9,000 at that point so we were able to see a yolk sack, no hb but i saw it a week later at 6 weeks. Given how quickly your numbers were doubling, I'm sure you will be able to see something (or somethings!)
> 
> Emily, I have your present I am just terrible at getting to the post office. I will send it as soon as I can. Maybe I'll send OH to the post office to send it for me!
> 
> Ashlee, how are you doing?
> 
> Julie, how are you?
> 
> Nikki, I love the name too. I have always wanted Michaela as a middle name, but spelled differently (no K)
> 
> Hi to anyone I missed!
> 
> I'm good. Been checking in on the boards to see what's going on but been trying not to do it as much as last cycle since I was a stress case lol. DH and I have started BD EOD, OPKs are still super light as expected but my pre-o temps are looking SOOO much better than last cycle. Really got my FX that this will be the month for my rainbow baby.Click to expand...

Crossing my fingers for you!! Last cycle was weird for all of us...we were all stress cases. No repeats this cycle, please!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm thinking we just needs lots of repeats of the :bfp:s! 2 in a row is awesome. Really hoping we see some more, especially after how screwed up last month was for a lot of us.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm thinking we just needs lots of repeats of the :bfp:s! 2 in a row is awesome. Really hoping we see some more, especially after how screwed up last month was for a lot of us.

sounds good to me!


Super bored at work today.....it's going to be a chatty one.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol same here.. Just obsessing over my nonexistent symptoms.. This is gonna be a long week!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol same here.. Just obsessing over my nonexistent symptoms.. This is gonna be a long week!

Ugh..lets hope it goes by quickly ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Kara- EEEEK OMG CONGRATS! I am so happy for you! :happydance:

Amanda- Sorry but laxitive tea.... HAHAHAH omg you poor thing!

I've been feeling pretty good! I've had a few mood swings, some minor headaches, some hot moments but not too bad. A lot better then what I was expecting. I have been in an amazingly good mood these last few days so I am taking that as a good sign :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Guess I am adding pineapple and sunfliwer seeds to my diet! :) I will try anything lol. I


----------



## asmcsm

I feel like with TTC it's just endless waiting. First goal end of AF...waiting....no more AF,then waiting O day....then you O...then waiting 2 weeks and analyzing every pain, pinch,poke,fart etc until AF shows. I want it to be over and have my BFP already! That positive OPK can't come fast enough!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Kara- EEEEK OMG CONGRATS! I am so happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> Amanda- Sorry but laxitive tea.... HAHAHAH omg you poor thing!
> 
> I've been feeling pretty good! I've had a few mood swings, some minor headaches, some hot moments but not too bad. A lot better then what I was expecting. I have been in an amazingly good mood these last few days so I am taking that as a good sign :)

Yeah....it was a great weekend, lol! P.s. I'll be up in your neck of the woods on Thursday night. Are you going to be around? I may have time to meet for coffee or something!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Aww I would but we are leaving for Oregon Thursday morning. We won't be back until Tuesday.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I feel like with TTC it's just endless waiting. First goal end of AF...waiting....no more AF,then waiting O day....then you O...then waiting 2 weeks and analyzing every pain, pinch,poke,fart etc until AF shows. I want it to be over and have my BFP already! That positive OPK can't come fast enough!

I feel ya! Always waiting!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Aww I would but we are leaving for Oregon Thursday morning. We won't be back until Tuesday.

Aw poo! next time! Have fun in Oregon!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Kara-Yay congrats! August seems to be a good month for bfp! 
Nicki-Love the name! So adorable. 
AFM-still in the waiting to O. After all the ewcm it will be here soon I hope.


----------



## RobertRedford

Katrina, yay for EWCM! How soon after EWCM do you O? Get to BD'ing to be safe :)


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> I feel like with TTC it's just endless waiting. First goal end of AF...waiting....no more AF,then waiting O day....then you O...then waiting 2 weeks and analyzing every pain, pinch,poke,fart etc until AF shows. I want it to be over and have my BFP already! That positive OPK can't come fast enough!

Totally feel ya on that! You are so right and I am so ready to be done.. and I just started. I spent most of 2012 waiting for a BFP. Then I spent 9 months waiting to meet the most important person in my life only to lose him and start the waiting game all over again. It's not fair. It sucks. But we cant change it.. just make the most of whatever life gives us. August seems lucky so far though. Maybe we will all get our turn this month!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Last month I O'd on day 13, well according to my opks. I think I had ewcm on day 9/10 then too.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Totally feel ya on that! You are so right and I am so ready to be done.. and I just started. I spent most of 2012 waiting for a BFP. Then I spent 9 months waiting to meet the most important person in my life only to lose him and start the waiting game all over again. It's not fair. It sucks. But we cant change it.. just make the most of whatever life gives us. August seems lucky so far though. Maybe we will all get our turn this month!

I know that for me personally, it's been so stressful and frustrating for me to wait after having a miscarriage at only 6 1/2 weeks so I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for you. I think once you've gotten pregnant and then you lose it, it makes it that much more frustrating because you know that your body can do it and you just wonder why it can't catch up with your brain and be ready to go. It's definitely not fair and does suck. I think that every lady in this thread deserves a baby so much and it just is gut wrenching when I see the people that don't deserve it getting it before all of us. Hoping that we get many more :bfp:s this month.


----------



## RobertRedford

someone in my office just announced their pregnancy. awesome.


----------



## HWPG

my gf just emailed me that she is 13 weeks. it was nice of her to do it, since i'll see her on friday at a wedding, but i am gutted. it's her second. i cant even make a first.


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Totally feel ya on that! You are so right and I am so ready to be done.. and I just started. I spent most of 2012 waiting for a BFP. Then I spent 9 months waiting to meet the most important person in my life only to lose him and start the waiting game all over again. It's not fair. It sucks. But we cant change it.. just make the most of whatever life gives us. August seems lucky so far though. Maybe we will all get our turn this month!
> 
> I know that for me personally, it's been so stressful and frustrating for me to wait after having a miscarriage at only 6 1/2 weeks so I can't imagine how frustrating it must be for you. I think once you've gotten pregnant and then you lose it, it makes it that much more frustrating because you know that your body can do it and you just wonder why it can't catch up with your brain and be ready to go. It's definitely not fair and does suck. I think that every lady in this thread deserves a baby so much and it just is gut wrenching when I see the people that don't deserve it getting it before all of us. Hoping that we get many more :bfp:s this month.Click to expand...

Yes, I completely agree!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm sorry Amanda and Mirolee :hugs: pregnancy announcements are hard :(. You both will have your time soon! We all will.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> someone in my office just announced their pregnancy. awesome.




HWPG said:


> my gf just emailed me that she is 13 weeks. it was nice of her to do it, since i'll see her on friday at a wedding, but i am gutted. it's her second. i cant even make a first.

Ugh :? I feel for ya ladies. We have to make this our month! Everyone BD like you're lives depend on it!


----------



## RobertRedford

She is very nice and a newly wed...so I guess I can't be mad. I just wish it was me :( Just a few months ago she said that they werent planning on having kids. There goes that plan!


----------



## RobertRedford

We went out last night to celebrate the birthday of OH's friend who passed away, and I am kind of ruined today. I like going out, I like having a few drinks, but not on a Sunday night. Uggh. So tired.


----------



## Cowgirl07

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> someone in my office just announced their pregnancy. awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> my gf just emailed me that she is 13 weeks. it was nice of her to do it, since i'll see her on friday at a wedding, but i am gutted. it's her second. i cant even make a first.Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh :? I feel for ya ladies. We have to make this our month! Everyone BD like you're lives depend on it!Click to expand...

I am sorry ladies, I think facebook is the most depressing thing. Why I am on it now I have no idea!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations on the BFPs! :)

I think I will be adding pineapple and seasame seeds to the TWW next time if this long ass cycle ever finishes!!


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- ouch...Sunday night drinking so not a good idea lol. But, it was a special reason so I'm sure it was worth it

Katrina-I have been trying to not spend much time on facebook. Luckily for me, the girl who is due about 2 weeks after I would have been due deleted her facebook so I am spared seeing her updates...though her ex-husband/current boyfriend(not really sure what he is considered anymore) still posts updates so I only get half as much which is good I guess. However there are constantly pics of the 4 newborns from the last 2 weeks so I've just tried to only look at notifications or select friends then get off.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, yeah... never a good idea. 

I have started hiding the notifications from certain people, aka, the preggo ones or the ones with new babies. Still friends with them...just never get updates so i don't have to get too sad.

My really abusive ex (and the one who I was last preggo with) got back together with his ex wife (and momma to his 3.5 year old), I heard through the grapevine that shes pregnant. Mind you, this is the chick who got pregnant purpose behind his back (had her IUD taken out and didnt tell him), he begged her to have an abortion, she didnt, they split up, etc. somehow THEY can get pregnant no problem, but I cant :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sadly facebook is the only contact I seem to get with my sister, so I seem to be on it now more then ever. Oh well. I can look at all the cute babies then want one more.
Dh and I saw lots of babies at the fair yesterday. He said he wouldn't let ours go to state fair til they were 10. :haha: I went when I was 4 month old, I think I know who is going to win this argument!


----------



## clynn11

KARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations hun that is wonderful!!!

And hopefully the beginning of an awesome trend of BFPs this month!!! August is going to be a great month, I can feel it!!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee, Katrina, Nichole- Good luck this time round ladies!!

Sandy- I know, it's horrible. I just hope once I hold that little bundle that all the hurt goes away. I just want a family so badly!

Mirolee- You CAN make a baby, it is just not the time yet!! (We SAW that, didn't we?!!)

Ladies- I am sensing a lot of hurting hearts on here today. And mine hurts, too. Just know ladies- we are not alone, not broken, not doomed! It will happen for all of us, on GOD's time, whenever that is. Don't we all wish we knew when that was! 

Wish I could give some magic advice.. Just be patient and don't let those BFP's make you crazy, they'll come for all of us- in due time!! :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

I really hope it's this month! I haven't mentioned it, but I desperately want a baby bump in winter so I can wear cute sweaters, scarves and boots. Lmao, I've looked at too many cute pinterest winter bump pictures...also summer is miserable here


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol not to burst your bubble Ashlee but I was hugely pregnant all last winter and it was horrible bc that's when your skin gets dry/crackly and that was ALSO when my belly/legs/boobs/everything! were stretching, so you will use 47 lbs. of cocoa butter a day!!!

Oooh but I cannottttttttt imagine being preggo in the hot summer, no thankkkuh you!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I really hope it's this month! I haven't mentioned it, but I desperately want a baby bump in winter so I can wear cute sweaters, scarves and boots. Lmao, I've looked at too many cute pinterest winter bump pictures...also summer is miserable here




morganwhite7 said:


> Lol not to burst your bubble Ashlee but I was hugely pregnant all last winter and it was horrible bc that's when your skin gets dry/crackly and that was ALSO when my belly/legs/boobs/everything! were stretching, so you will use 47 lbs. of cocoa butter a day!!!
> 
> Oooh but I cannottttttttt imagine being preggo in the hot summer, no thankkkuh you!

Right there with you...I don't want to be preggo in the summer!! I think maternity jeans and long sleeves are going to be far more forgiving than shorts and tank tops, haha. At this point..Ill take being preggo in any season though!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol not to burst your bubble Ashlee but I was hugely pregnant all last winter and it was horrible bc that's when your skin gets dry/crackly and that was ALSO when my belly/legs/boobs/everything! were stretching, so you will use 47 lbs. of cocoa butter a day!!!
> 
> Oooh but I cannottttttttt imagine being preggo in the hot summer, no thankkkuh you!

I'll take the crackly skin over preggo in 110-115 degree weather any day just saying lol


----------



## wavescrash

So apparently my mom already knows... She text my sister saying "let me guess, Amanda's pregnant again and waiting til she's 3 months along to tell me?"

And my stepdad (the only one of them working) may be losing his job so things around the house are about to really suck.


----------



## HWPG

i want to rock a bump bikini, but i'll take what i can get at this point!
our company just opened a new wing in our building and i just had a free cafe mocha - yum.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol I think I have a diff view than all of you guys. Yeah I want a belly and kicks and all those wonderful things, but I am SO NOT looking forward to pregnancy. Maybe it's bc I feel like I've been preggo so long.. I just want that baby!!!!!!!! (I'll have gone through 18 months of pregnancy for that precious little person!!)


----------



## RobertRedford

I want to rock a bump bikini too..but that just means that I will have to convince OH to take me on a babymoon somewhere tropical before the baby arrives. :)


----------



## clynn11

I do nottttt want to be preggers during the Summer here! It's so miserable already, I can't imagine having a little person on top of me adding to that heat lmao. But I will obviously love being pregnant, no matter what season it ends up being. I've always wanted to be pregnant during holidays so I can pig out on Thanksgiving and Christmas and have all the fam ooing and aahing over my baby bump. Hopefully!!

Amanda :hugs: sorry things are going crappily right now hun, it will all turn out okay <3 :hugs:

Well it looks like I get another 2 day AF? Don't know wtf is up lately but I have barely any spotting today at all. So weird!!!! I hope it doesn't mean my lining isn't getting thick enough or something!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't care when I'm pregnant. The summers here aren't too bad. Not like where I use to live where it was like 105 in the shade.


----------



## HWPG

in maine, we only get a few really hot unbearable days. but mostly it is nice.


----------



## Disneybaby26

I'm definitely excited to be preggo in the winter and then get the baby out in April/May and not have to work all summer lol Ive always been a little scared of having a baby in the winter and being stuck inside all day long alone with the dog and a newborn! :)

DH just got home and I told him, he's in shock and so scared, it made me a little nervous too...just gotta be positive!! We agreed we are only going to tell my mother, no one else in the family until our 12week scan. I can't not tell my mom, she's my best friend and if god forbid something happened again I would need her for sure.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I want to rock a bump bikini too..but that just means that I will have to convince OH to take me on a babymoon somewhere tropical before the baby arrives. :)

See, now that's a genius plan!



clynn11 said:


> I do nottttt want to be preggers during the Summer here! It's so miserable already, I can't imagine having a little person on top of me adding to that heat lmao. But I will obviously love being pregnant, no matter what season it ends up being. I've always wanted to be pregnant during holidays so I can pig out on Thanksgiving and Christmas and have all the fam ooing and aahing over my baby bump. Hopefully!!
> 
> Amanda :hugs: sorry things are going crappily right now hun, it will all turn out okay <3 :hugs:
> 
> Well it looks like I get another 2 day AF? Don't know wtf is up lately but I have barely any spotting today at all. So weird!!!! I hope it doesn't mean my lining isn't getting thick enough or something!

I think you're the only one that will totally get where I'm coming from since we both have lived in this heat too long lol. Also, I agree with the holidays and family ooing and awwing. What is the deal with AF lately?? That is weird. Mine was shorter and way less heavy this last time as well. Maybe has to do with the fertilitea. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> I don't care when I'm pregnant. The summers here aren't too bad. Not like where I use to live where it was like 105 in the shade.

I'd be happy getting pregnant whenever, but it would definitely be a bonus for it to be in winter.



Disneybaby26 said:


> I'm definitely excited to be preggo in the winter and then get the baby out in April/May and not have to work all summer lol Ive always been a little scared of having a baby in the winter and being stuck inside all day long alone with the dog and a newborn! :)
> 
> DH just got home and I told him, he's in shock and so scared, it made me a little nervous too...just gotta be positive!! We agreed we are only going to tell my mother, no one else in the family until our 12week scan. I can't not tell my mom, she's my best friend and if god forbid something happened again I would need her for sure.

I can definitely understand the nervousness. I'll probably be super nervous when I get another BFP too, but it's so exciting that you got your BFP!!! Definitely gives me hope this month. I've actually been thinking about that too. I want to tell my mom if I get a bfp but to be honest I'm not sure I want to tell anyone else, particularly DH's mom. I mean I guess if he really wants to we can, but she honestly just stresses me out more than being helpful...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Disneybaby26 said:


> I'm definitely excited to be preggo in the winter and then get the baby out in April/May and not have to work all summer lol Ive always been a little scared of having a baby in the winter and being stuck inside all day long alone with the dog and a newborn! :)
> 
> DH just got home and I told him, he's in shock and so scared, it made me a little nervous too...just gotta be positive!! We agreed we are only going to tell my mother, no one else in the family until our 12week scan. I can't not tell my mom, she's my best friend and if god forbid something happened again I would need her for sure.

I can definitely understand the nervousness. I'll probably be super nervous when I get another BFP too, but it's so exciting that you got your BFP!!! Definitely gives me hope this month. I've actually been thinking about that too. I want to tell my mom if I get a bfp but to be honest I'm not sure I want to tell anyone else, particularly DH's mom. I mean I guess if he really wants to we can, but she honestly just stresses me out more than being helpful...[/QUOTE]

DH said he's totally fine not telling his mom for the same reason! She's a very nervous person and has loose lips!! I trust my mother wouldn't even tell my father!!

Also, need to stay off first trimester boards. Promising myself I will do that, it won't help anything at all!!


----------



## pdxmom

OMFG!!!!! Kara awesome BFP....congratulations hun...sooo happy for u :happydance:
wow so nice to come back after the weekend and c a bfp...2 back to back bfps...lets keep it coming girls... :D
AFM - got back from our camping trip yday...got my postive opk yday morning in the camping while everyone was packign up the tents...and me didnt dtd the night before ....trust me i thought iwas goin to cry...then i realised tht it was my first positive opk tht i was the smiley for the entire year...can u imagine tht..made myself calm thinking tht im just goin to b happy thinking the clomid worked this mth...got home ard 8 last night....took a opk again and saw the sweet smiley face still there...:happydance: obviously we dtd...this morning neg opk...so hopefully we caught the surge...waiting for ff to give me crosshairs now...and will go in for my prog either on saturday or monday...dono which one will b better 6dpo or 8dpo???wat do u girls think??

Amanda... the tea thingie made me lol...sorry u had to go thro tht...but tht is funny ..:haha:

Amanda - im sorry the situation at home sucks right now...i do hope u get thro the course u r trying for tho.

Ashlee and Kara - i to think tht i will only tell my mom wen we find out...ill try my level best not to tell my mil...i think dh doesnt like the idea too much but he still understand wen i say i dont want to tell her...lets c how tht goes wen the time comes..

Mirolee looks like your 1 dpo ahead of me...im soo excited to b in my first 2ww of this yr...gosh its such a diff feeling...im just soo happy i od....


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia!! We missed you!! Fx'd this is your cycle hun, that smiley face must have been so nice for you to see!!

This is going to be a great month for us girls, lets keep em coming!!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Sonia!! That's such good news! Hope that you guys caught that little eggy! Bring on the BFPs girls!!


----------



## clynn11

Yay for positive OPK Sonia! I'm sure you still had plenty of time to catch your egg, as usually the initial LH surge happens 12 to 48 hours before actual O time ;) Although i'm one of the 'lucky' few who O the same exact day as my surge so i'm constantly freaking out about timing lmao. 

I have such a good feeling about this month for all of us!!! Lots of BFPs are in store, I know it!!!


----------



## clynn11

P.S. i'm stalking all of your charts ;) lol. Boredom at work.


----------



## clynn11

Sonia- you're silly. You got so much BD time in your fertile window- woot woot! I see a rainbow BFP in your near future!!!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

clynn11 said:


> Sonia- you're silly. You got so much BD time in your fertile window- woot woot! I see a rainbow BFP in your near future!!!! :)

:dohh: i know im being silly...i think im just freaking out bcos the clomid worked and i actually got a smiley...sometimes i think tht im just happy i od and sometimes i want to do everything in my power to do everything i can right :winkwink: actually even i o on the same day tht i get my postive opk...today all opks r neg...so i think i might have got in some work :)


----------



## asmcsm

Ya Sonia, you totally got enough BD in your fertile window yay!

AFM, wondering if I might O sooner this cycle. I've had watery cm a few days this week already and I just checked it and it was starting to get stretchy, not full on ewcm yet but getting there. Will probably take an OPK when I get home.With my normal cycles usually I get positives for 2 days (CD15&16) and then a negative CD17. Come on O!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, you are so right. It will happen in God's time. We have to be patient, but it doesn't hurt to try while we wait :) And I also agree about wanting a family SO badly.. worse than before if that's even possible.


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol I think I have a diff view than all of you guys. Yeah I want a belly and kicks and all those wonderful things, but I am SO NOT looking forward to pregnancy. Maybe it's bc I feel like I've been preggo so long.. I just want that baby!!!!!!!! (I'll have gone through 18 months of pregnancy for that precious little person!!)

I'm kinda in agreement and kinda not on this. I actually had a really easy pregnancy for the most part. I really enjoyed being pregnant. I really want that baby because I'm with ya on the 18 months part, but bring on the pregnancy. If that's what I have to do, I'm all in so let's hurry up and get this show on the road! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

So I have been wondering when I should start doing OPK's again? I'm CD 9 now.


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> So I have been wondering when I should start doing OPK's again? I'm CD 9 now.

if you get the cheapos I would. I start on day 8. And got a positive on day 13 last cycle. 

Well ladies after Wednesday I won't be on to much while the fair is going on. So how about you surprise me with some more bfps on sunday!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I start using opks cd 10.

DH and I are going to start bding every other day starting cd12 until temps confirm O. I am going to try to keep up on opks but who knows how that will turn out so I will probably miss the surge.


----------



## frsttimemama

Guess I will start tonight and do them tomorrow, Wednesday, and Thursday morning.. and Monday afternoon. I hope I don't miss it. I'm going to BD just in case. Every other night is enough, right? I know the answer to that is yes, but I'm so scared I'm going to miss it! FF has my fertile window calculated for CD 24-27, and I don't know why. I'm hoping for a 30 day cycle .. or close. Will it recalculate based on temps? I'm not very familiar with it.

BTW, I have Answer brand right now.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I do them everyday. I wouldn't skip days. To be honest since I have 20 of them I sometimes test twice a day. Your surge could only last 24 hours so you could miss it.

Edit nevermind blonde moment, you can bd every other day if you choose.


----------



## clynn11

I test twice a day. I can have a completely negative in the morning and a positive at night, so if I only tested twice a day I would miss my surge most likely. i start on CD8- but i'm an early O'er and usually O on CD12.

And I think the SMEP plan is a really awesome plan. You start BD every other day starting CD10, BD three days in a row once you get your positive OPK, skip a day, and BD again one last time :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

just catching up ladies, i gave birth to my first in august at 103 degrees. I did like swimming and all that, the heat didn't really affect me tooooo bad until after i gave birth. it was odd. But i never rocked a bikini belly, felt too weird to do that! my bump was always covered in a tankini. Also, I worry about a winter bump because with summer, at least i have a lot of looser style fitting shirts so i didn't need a ton of maternity til the end. And with sweaters, i don't want to stretch any out!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i also test in the am and am kind of freaking out.


----------



## frsttimemama

I would test every day a couple of times, but we're going camping and I won't be able to!! :( I will resume am & pm when we get home. 

Thanks for explaining the SMEP plan. I may try that! I don't really know what to do lol. I didn't try this hard last time.. I lost weight and SURPRISE! I mean we had been trying, but we weren't temping and OPK'ing or anything. I wish I were laid back enough to just wait this time around!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - I tested 2x a day beginning on cd 10 or 11 and then 3-4x a day closer to O. And I almost always O'd on cd14. With this cycle we had planned on bd every day but ended up eod and on O day, and I used softcups after each bc I had to work the entire weekend. I honestly think it was the o day bd that got me preggo. It's funny bc remember I posted that DH said "I think that was the baby making one..." We'll I guess he was right. 

Sonia I'm so glad you O'd!

I'm sorry a lot of you are feeling down today. As you all know, I've been there too. All the BFPs will come. Hopefully I've started a trend!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I usually test 11, 2, and 5 with opks.


----------



## clynn11

Eeeek so many of you are already in the TWW! Jealous over here!!! Lol. I can't wait to see all of the BFPs! August is the month!!!


----------



## HWPG

I do 7am and about 6pm with cheapies until they get dark. Then I do the digi's. On the darkest days, I'll test 4x (as seen in the photos, hehe.). But, as I showed, I got ONE smiley out of four/five pos I.c. opks.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- that is my FAVORITE brand.. They have the perfect sensitivity. There are plentyy so do one at about 2 and one in the evening.. Hey and in the a.m. too if you have time to get a BD in :) Try not to waste energy bc as soon as that line is at least as dark (and it will get darker closer to O) as the control then you've got the green light!! Those OPKs are great though.. I strongly advise that you keep and label CD on each one. I just tape mine in the bathroom cabinet lol. Easy to keep track and compare.

AFM- Okay so nothing this cycle until today. I have a tight/full feeling down low.. Hmm. Lol excited to temp in the a.m., it makes it fun to hear the alarm :) 

Oh and brisket was yummmm for dinner! Had Hawaiian hamburger buns and some Chubby Hubby Ben & Jerry's for dessert.. Cheers to baby making food ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

And Rachel- I didn't realize you used softcups.. We tried them this cycle and I'm counting on them for our miracle BFP!!


----------



## HWPG

Y'all know I lovoooove the softcups!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee I think you are the one who taught me about softcups!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the suggestions! I can do like 7 am and 5 pm. I can do more on weekends or days I'm off work, but I don't have a private bathroom at work so it's nearly impossible to pull off doing OPK's at work unfortunately. We will make it work though.


----------



## frsttimemama

I did one and it was completely negative. Should I take that as not O'ing anytime in the near future? And how do you get your charts on here?


----------



## frsttimemama

Okay I lied just a little bit --on further inspection, there is an ever-so-faint line. That makes me geel a bit better. I am so nervous about my body not working right.


----------



## mommyxofxone

12dpo, blaring white bfn. :(

now just waiting for af. should be here tomorrow. However apparently last month my lp was 14 days. so i'm holding out a tiny bit of hope i'm too early with testing... but i kind of feel like i'm just being a moron and i'm out.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> I did one and it was completely negative. Should I take that as not O'ing anytime in the near future? And how do you get your charts on here?

I can't answer the question about OPKs because I never used them but I want to say that doesn't mean anything. You can still O sometime soon. But I'll let one of the girls who knows more give you a better answer than that.

However with the charts. You use FertilityFriend right? On the website, if you click "My Chart" all the way to the left, it'll bring up a new page. On the top all the way to the right, click on Sharing --> Get Code. For this website you want to use the BBCode which is the 3rd one down. Then you just paste that into your signature here, or any post you make :)


----------



## wavescrash

For anyone that may care, an update to the whole "my mom text my sister and she knows I'm pregnant" situation from yesterday haha.

So I came home from work last night and my mom was the only one still awake. We talked about this crazy situation that happened at work (a woman basically purchased/wore a dress out of the store but before she left, took off her pants & underwear and just left them on the floor by our guest service counter) and a few other things and then she said, "So... you know I figured it out." And we started talking about it all.

Surprisingly, she's a lot more okay with it than I expected her to be. I'm not sure why. I knew the same thing happened last time when I was afraid to tell her because I thought she would freak out but she was excited instead. I just assumed that was because it was her second grandchild after so long (since my oldest is going on 8 years old now) and that this time it would be like, "Seriously? Again? Why?" But she was actually more okay than I thought she'd be.

She said she's known since the day we moved in (3-ish weeks ago) because I wasn't doing any heavy lifting and she could just sense it. She also said this one's going to be a boy, she can just tell. She told my stepdad, whose reaction probably wasn't as good as hers but at least she told him and I don't have to haha. She said that if this means we have to stay here longer than we planned to that's okay too, we just have to come up with a way to make it work and to co-exist in the same house better. She kept asking questions like if I'm taking my vitamins, when I grabbed a soda to drink she told me I needed to cut that out while pregnant. When I mentioned being tired, she would talk about "yeah pregnancy is going to do that to you" but in an understanding sort of way haha. Totally not what I expected but I'm relieved to have that over with.

That being said, I think today we're going to make the announcement. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and even though they say 12 weeks is the "safe zone", anything can go wrong after that as well. I've seen the baby on 3 scans now, growing properly from one to the next, seen a heartbeat and my symptoms are increasing (what is it with that happening around 10 weeks?? UGH) so I feel safe enough and if something happens and we have to break bad news too, oh well. So we have to tell my oldest daughter and then I have to call my dad and Grandma (whose reactions will not be as good as my mom's, I know that for a fact haha) & my Mom will probably tell my Aunt & Grandpa. Tyler will have to tell his Mom/Grandma/Brother but then I can share via Facebook and all that.

I have "Big Sister" shirts for the girls so I'll take their picture in them today outside and use that to post. I have a mini chalkboard so I can probably write "Baby #3 expected 3/12/14" and prop it between the girls or something in case anyone doesn't catch on to the fact that my 15 month old is in a "Big Sister" t-shirt lol.


PS - Good luck and lots of baby dust to those of you in the 2ww, those of you waiting to O and anyone stuck with AF right now!


----------



## TTCaWee1

So I just had my hcg redrawn....10,398.......


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy crap on those numbers.. sounds good to me!!

AFM- Feeling 110% OUT for this month. Temps are okay I guess, but NO symptoms.. hmm..


----------



## chloe18.

Hia girls my names Chloes...I have 2 georgous boys and ttc baby number 3 :) I'm currently on cd47...first cycle since stopping bcp some spotting today so hopefully it's the start of AF xx


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> So I just had my hcg redrawn....10,398.......

Holy cow!


----------



## RobertRedford

Amanda, so glad to hear that all went smoothly with your mom. I hope that can take a bit of the stress off of you for now! 

AFM, nothing new. No idea of where I am at in my cycle. Roughly cd 12, if you count from day 1 of my second period this month.

Welcome, Chloe!


----------



## Disneybaby26

TTCaWee1 said:


> So I just had my hcg redrawn....10,398.......

Holy crap!! I'm definitely thinking multiples there hun!! Excited for your scan!!!


----------



## HWPG

ttc - oh, my gawd. those are high numbers! remind me - was this an au naturale cycle or helped along with western medicine? i wonder.... how do you feel about twins....?? ;) !!!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

This was a clomid cycle....I've joked about twins and how it would be nice to just knock it out with one shot but now I'm freaking out a bit. I rescheduled my u/s for next Tuesday so we can see more but they wanted to recheck my hcg again...now I wish I had kept it but its ok. I'd rather see more than less ya know? I have a feeling I'm going to be seeing more lol. Slightly freaking out inside. I'm happy that my levels are that high and I feel so good. I hope it stays this way!


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, I would not be surprised at all if you have multiples! Those numbers are HIGH! eeeks so excited for you!


----------



## morganwhite7

So excited for you sweetie- It will be the best feeling in the world to see that screen!!!!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Today I woke a little nauseous and my temperature went up to 37.08. By the afternoon AF had arrived. I'm guessing all my symptoms have been from my pill leaving my system. Part of me is gutted but the other half is relieved. I've never had a cycle this long before and it's been hell worrying! At least now we can start a fresh and hope that my cycles are returning to my normal. 48 days this cycle. Never thought it would end!


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- Glad to hear that everything went well with your mom.



TTCaWee1 said:


> So I just had my hcg redrawn....10,398.......

Woohoo! Those number are super high! I'm thinking multiples too. Excited to see your US!



morganwhite7 said:


> Holy crap on those numbers.. sounds good to me!!
> 
> AFM- Feeling 110% OUT for this month. Temps are okay I guess, but NO symptoms.. hmm..

Not every pregnancy is the same. You could be preggo and not having early symptoms like you did with your last. Just try and relax and wait. You're not out until AF shows!



chloe18. said:


> Hia girls my names Chloes...I have 2 georgous boys and ttc baby number 3 :) I'm currently on cd47...first cycle since stopping bcp some spotting today so hopefully it's the start of AF xx

Welcome Chloe!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Damn clomid making my temps all wonky. I swear I will not stress on it! Will only focus on my upcoming vacation!

Welcome Chloe!

Rachel- Dang those some high numbers!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I really want to grab the u/s machine here at work and look but I know it's too early. Yay for unlimited access later on though!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-wow those numbers sound good! 
Chloe Welcome
Amanda-I am glad your mom took it so well. 
Nichole-yay for vacation!! 
AFM- Still - opks but its cd 11. My brother tried to give me a heart attack this morning. He walked up behind me and yelled boo while I was loading bales. It was so embarrassing


----------



## NDTaber9211

This is the darkest OPK I have ever had this early in my cycle. I am getting excited! :happydance:

https://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y349/blahblahblah102/DSCN3415_zpsb558635b.jpg


----------



## morganwhite7

Nichole- YAY!! Join the game missy!!! :)

Aww Katrina I wish I was in the sweet sunshine on a farm instead of here in this stupid cold building all day! Enjoy this beautiful day for me!! ;)

P.s. my Great Gpa (who is 98!!!!) has herefords on his farm, they have 650 acres out in a pretty part of Ohio. Also owns an implement dealership for most of Ohio and Puerto Rico. Haha bet he'd much rather chat with you than me! Ha he wants nothing to do with anything but his cows and crops.. lol ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-yay!


----------



## NDTaber9211

me thinks I might get some bding in today just in case :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

wooohooo Nichole!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan- It is lovely here too. I was trying to get things ready for the fair, it starts tomorrow. He sounds like an awesome g-gpa. Herefords are the best!


----------



## morganwhite7

Kat- Haha our family is so proud of them lol.. Not that I know the difference. Just saw you mentioned em in an earlier post :)

Nichole- Might as well! 

Kara- How's everything?!!?


----------



## HWPG

nichole - get to it!


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- OMG!!!! You better go paint 2 rooms not just 1!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Haha Nikki, what were your numbers?

Kara - any results?


----------



## Cowgirl07

morganwhite7 said:


> Kat- Haha our family is so proud of them lol.. Not that I know the difference. Just saw you mentioned em in an earlier post :)
> 
> Nichole- Might as well!
> 
> Kara- How's everything?!!?

Its okay most people don't. I actually showed in Indiana in a show that was hosted by the ohio/indiana hereford breeders. It would be a really small world if I had met your family.


----------



## goldstns

Rachel-
12dpo- 121.92
14dpo- 582.79

Never did another one after that....


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nichole-yayy!! get to it lady!!

Just got results-hcg was 36 at 11dpo. I'm happy with that since I haven't misse AF yet and hey, I'm pregnant!! Because its so early, they asked me to go back for a draw next Monday bc the numbers will be higher and more telling! I have two FRERs left so I'll take them tomorrow and Saturday probably just so I can watch the lines myself! Cautiously optimistic...


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh my gosh Rachel! How exciting! :)

Morgan, don't give up yet!! You can't be sure you aren't going to get your BFP until AF shows.. :)


----------



## BubsMom17

Disneybaby26 said:


> Nichole-yayy!! get to it lady!!
> 
> Just got results-hcg was 36 at 11dpo. I'm happy with that since I haven't misse AF yet and hey, I'm pregnant!! Because its so early, they asked me to go back for a draw next Monday bc the numbers will be higher and more telling! I have two FRERs left so I'll take them tomorrow and Saturday probably just so I can watch the lines myself! Cautiously optimistic...

Holy crap Kara I missed a few days of posts and I didn't see about your BFP!!!

Congrats mommy!!!! <3 :happydance:


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> Today I woke a little nauseous and my temperature went up to 37.08. By the afternoon AF had arrived. I'm guessing all my symptoms have been from my pill leaving my system. Part of me is gutted but the other half is relieved. I've never had a cycle this long before and it's been hell worrying! At least now we can start a fresh and hope that my cycles are returning to my normal. 48 days this cycle. Never thought it would end!

Totally know how you feel. My last cycle was 45 days and it was TORTURE! While I really wanted a bfp I was just at the point where I was glad to finally get to start again. Hopefully we both have more normal cycles this go round!



TTCaWee1 said:


> I really want to grab the u/s machine here at work and look but I know it's too early. Yay for unlimited access later on though!!

You have more self control than me lol. If my numbers were that high I'd want a scan ASAP!



NDTaber9211 said:


> This is the darkest OPK I have ever had this early in my cycle. I am getting excited! :happydance:
> 
> https://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y349/blahblahblah102/DSCN3415_zpsb558635b.jpg

Woohoo!!! Hope this is a nice shorter cycle for you and you O very very soon! Get to BDing!!



Disneybaby26 said:


> Nichole-yayy!! get to it lady!!
> 
> Just got results-hcg was 36 at 11dpo. I'm happy with that since I haven't misse AF yet and hey, I'm pregnant!! Because its so early, they asked me to go back for a draw next Monday bc the numbers will be higher and more telling! I have two FRERs left so I'll take them tomorrow and Saturday probably just so I can watch the lines myself! Cautiously optimistic...

Woohoo! So exciting to see you guys' numbers go up! I've never wanted to have someone jab me with a needle so bad...and I hate needles lmao. Can't wait to get my bfp too

AFM, my SMEP plan got interrupted by spontaneous BD from DH last night...was kinda nice for me to not inititiate...you see, he doesn't know that we're doing SMEP lol he just thinks he's getting lucky a lot and doesn't realize that it's strategically every other day lol. Obviously he knows we're trying, I just try and keep him in the dark on the technical stuff so he isn't to stressed to "perform"


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was looking at opk pics on FF and a lot of them that were listed under positive looked like the one I posted. Would you all consider that positive or nearly positive?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can any of you recommend a large batch of cheap OPKs please?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I use wondfo opks. They are $20 for 50 of them on amazon. Some don't like them but I've never had an issue.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> AFM, my SMEP plan got interrupted by spontaneous BD from DH last night...was kinda nice for me to not inititiate...you see, he doesn't know that we're doing SMEP lol he just thinks he's getting lucky a lot and doesn't realize that it's strategically every other day lol. Obviously he knows we're trying, I just try and keep him in the dark on the technical stuff so he isn't to stressed to "perform"

lol. Story of my life.


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> Can any of you recommend a large batch of cheap OPKs please?

I, like Nichole mentioned, did not like the wondfos because I found it too hard to tell the positive ones from the negatives. I use the clinical guard opks from amazon. I have a much easier time seeing my surge on them. They're really cheap. I think I got 50opks and 20hpts for $15 or something and that included shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/ClinicalGuar...0194&sr=8-2&keywords=clinical+guard+ovulation


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> AFM, my SMEP plan got interrupted by spontaneous BD from DH last night...was kinda nice for me to not inititiate...you see, he doesn't know that we're doing SMEP lol he just thinks he's getting lucky a lot and doesn't realize that it's strategically every other day lol. Obviously he knows we're trying, I just try and keep him in the dark on the technical stuff so he isn't to stressed to "perform"
> 
> lol. Story of my life.Click to expand...

I thought we were going to try the every other night thing. Until yesterday :haha: I was so irritated at dh, he decided to be sweet and make me dinner and let me eat the last of the cake. Well there went that plan!


----------



## Cowgirl07

brunettebimbo said:


> Can any of you recommend a large batch of cheap OPKs please?

I get answer they aren't quite as cheap but you can get them at walmart 20/$18. I think


----------



## morganwhite7

In my search I've found Walmart has the cheapest of all the store (not INTERNET!) and I really like the Answer brand. There are 20 strips and they have the perfect sensitivity and a free early HPT :)


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee - gud for u...wat he doesnt know wont hurt...AND its for the greater good :haha:

Nichole - i dono whether positive or very positive i would defenitely b bding if i saw tht :thumbup:

Brunette - this is the first time ive bought the wondfo internet cheapies...but honestly i just use them to check at random times to fulfill my urge...i dont totally trust them so i use the clear blue digis too..but her its works for alot of women...esp who r not on any hormone medication..so best of luck :)

Rachel - wat numbers woman....jeezz....so waiting to c your u/s pic :) 

Kara - yaaay you're officially pregnant...i sure ur feeling so much more at ease after geting the postive blood tests...its all going to b gud hun...i know it :)

AFM - temp spike today...We r also doin SMEP...i told dh abt routien we have to follow according to which we had to bd last night tonight and then on thursday...hes like " i dont mind throwing in wednesday too" hahaha...such a sweetheart


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm in the UK girls. Sorry forgot to add!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh! Hehe do they have Walmart there?! Lol that's so cool :)

And Sonia- So exciting you have a chance this month, you deserve it girl!


----------



## NDTaber9211

OMG! ](*,) So I emailed my Dr about my temps just to make sure its normal. I guess she is out of the office for a bit and has another Dr covering her messaged. He has no idea what is going on with me and is giving me the most BS answers. He told me variations are normal and gave me a link to justmommies.com that goes over basic charting. The link he is gave me shows only variations of like .1 or .2 not .45. I pointed that out and asked him if my kind of variation is normal but all he did was give me another charting link that said the exact same crud as the link before.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry Nichole, ppl just don't get it lol. We are extreme TTCing!! Haha

That would rly bother me though if I needed answers, it's like he doesn't believe you know what you're talkin about!


----------



## clynn11

Rachel- attached a chart I found online here. Looking like a good chance of multiples! Eeek.

Waves- excited to see the announcement pics and glad your mom took it so well! <3

Nichole- if it was me I would consider that positive, or very very nearly positive.

I use wondfo OPKs and have no problem with them, they're either negative or blaring positive so i've never had a hard time telling :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh and if you're worried if that's normal it looks like you're on the verge of O to me..


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm in the UK girls. Sorry forgot to add!

Does Tesco carry cheapy OPKs? Like if you buy a pack instead of just a few?

I still recommend the clinical guard ones from amazon though, just don't know how long it would take for you to get them...


----------



## HWPG

nichole, the temp variations are 100% NORMAL on clomid cycles. also, i think your opk is alllllmost positive. you should KEEP TEMPING - recall my freakout last saturday with almost positive opks? but it was becuase of the clomid, and my *real* ovulation was this past saturday (cd17/cd18) - when i got absolutely positive opks. dont rely just on opks when you're medicated - it's the thermal SHIFT that matters. i promise, nichole, it WILL happen (and this comes from someone who this morning was convinced she didnt ovulate, when she damn well knows that she did!)


----------



## NDTaber9211

normally my temps are pretty uniform. I usually only get dips of .4+ if its anovulatory. I understand clomid probably has a hand in those temps but I wanted to triple make sure with my DR. Man I wish she was in the office and I didn't need to deal with this asshat


----------



## NDTaber9211

HWPG said:


> nichole, the temp variations are 100% NORMAL on clomid cycles. also, i think your opk is alllllmost positive. you should KEEP TEMPING - recall my freakout last saturday with almost positive opks? but it was becuase of the clomid, and my *real* ovulation was this past saturday (cd17/cd18) - when i got absolutely positive opks. dont rely just on opks when you're medicated - it's the thermal SHIFT that matters. i promise, nichole, it WILL happen (and this comes from someone who this morning was convinced she didnt ovulate, when she damn well knows that she did!)

Thanks, I know I am being crazy but 3 cycles of not ovulating can do that to a gal. I just wanted the OK from my doc to truly ease my mind.


----------



## RobertRedford

I also like wondfo's! I have always gotten pretty clear lines. I confirm with a CB digi though.


----------



## HWPG

i totally understand and would say the same thing. i had multiple cycles in the 40-60 day range - not fun, very frustrating, lots of tears, so much bd it ruined it at some points. my dr has this new thingy where you can email him - sounds cool right? like youll hear back from him, right? wrong. the only time i heard back was when i said i wasnt going for a blood test - they wrote back quickly on that one and said i had to!


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole i understand understand the craziness but trust me hun as mirolee said it will happen...just look for the thermal shift and not the fluctuations...i kow uve heard this more than enuf but hun thts just wat u have to do...hang in there..im sure ull feel glad wen u c the thermal shift in a couple of days..

Mirolee im totally with u on not beliveing tht i ovulated even tho im pretty sure i did...also i had a question for u.. do u think ff will give me crosshairs even tho i didnt temp the day i got the positive opk???ive put some imaginary temp in but then discarded it....im kinda thinging wat will tht do to pinpointing o...


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> normally my temps are pretty uniform. I usually only get dips of .4+ if its anovulatory. I understand clomid probably has a hand in those temps but I wanted to triple make sure with my DR. Man I wish she was in the office and I didn't need to deal with this asshat

The fact that you called him an asshat made me lol :haha: but that is so frustrating. I would hate to be continuously told information that you already know and that isn't relevant to what you're asking. People are so annoying sometimes...Can't wait for you to get that positive OPK so exciting! You should be BD marathoning! lol


----------



## asmcsm

AFM, I am soooo happy that my pre-o chart is not as erratic as last cycle, gives me much more hope. It's so pretty! lmao I keep staring at it. I just can't wait for it to shoot up and then stay there(hopefully)!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Totally random but I just found out that if you put Vaseline around your nail, you can just wipe away any mess ups when u paint them. Total game changer for me.


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Ashlee- I keep my FF up on a tab a work always, and on safari at home. Lol so I'm ALWAYS staring at the same old chart (plus a temp) every single day.. hehe idk it just makes me feel hopeful!!


----------



## morganwhite7

NICHOLE THAT IS SO COOL!!! I am an avid polisher, black is my fav, will try tonight!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

It totally worked for me. I really suck at painting nails and this made them look like I was a pro.


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol Ashlee- I keep my FF up on a tab a work always, and on safari at home. Lol so I'm ALWAYS staring at the same old chart (plus a temp) every single day.. hehe idk it just makes me feel hopeful!!

HAHAHAHA i do tht too...i have one tab of ff always on...and keep goin bak to look at it ( as if sth is goin to change...LOL ) and i hate tht i can input only 1 temp everyday...i want to fill more stuff in ...heheh


----------



## NDTaber9211

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol Ashlee- I keep my FF up on a tab a work always, and on safari at home. Lol so I'm ALWAYS staring at the same old chart (plus a temp) every single day.. hehe idk it just makes me feel hopeful!!

I do this too and I have a BnB tab pinned :haha:


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole my temps r also quite random...take a look :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sonia- That makes me feel better. I also chart stalked ppl on FF. I saw a lot of eratic temps there too. Once I O I'll be better... Wait, that's a lie, I'll probably start symptom spotting like crazy :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Sonia- That makes me feel better. I also chart stalked ppl on FF. I saw a lot of eratic temps there too. Once I O I'll be better... Wait, that's a lie, I'll probably start symptom spotting like crazy :haha:

Isn't that the truth! SS is so mean to us...but we can't help ourselves lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, we went to pier 23 Cafe today for lunch. Sooo yummy.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, we went to pier 23 Cafe today for lunch. Sooo yummy.

Ahhh! So jelly right now! Trying to talk DH into going the weekend of Jason concert since it's literally next door to the pavilion but he doesn't like crab that much :? but i keep telling him "you haven't had THIS crab, its amazeballs!"


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ashlee, we went to pier 23 Cafe today for lunch. Sooo yummy.
> 
> Ahhh! So jelly right now! Trying to talk DH into go the weekend of Jason concert since it's literally next door to the pavilion but he doesn't like crab that much :? but i keep telling him "you haven't had THIS crab, its amazeballs!"Click to expand...

I love the word amazeballs. use it regularly. Remind him that they have other stuff too! 

The pavillion today was nuts-- the Jonas brothers are there tonight at 7pm and there were already HOARDS of little girls in Jonas brother gear waiting. The line was HUGE!


----------



## NDTaber9211

So I took another test and defnitely negative. Clomid is known to give false opks during the 3 days after last pill so maybe that's what happened to me. We dtd anyways just in case :winkwink:


----------



## Melissa_

Hi everyone,

I'm new here. I'm 29 and DH is 33. We have been married over a year and haven't used any prevention since then. My cycles are clockwork, every 28 days by the hour. But, I realized that I may not be ovulating. I never do get an LH surge, well at least the ovulation sticks never show a positive. I started taking Fertilaid this month and also bought a saliva ovulation test.

I'm hoping it's our month soon, but I can't help but feel depressed every time AF shows up. I've read some of the posts on here, and am so amazed how some of you out there have gotten through such heartache with this journey. It's so easy to feel alone- family and friends don't really understand the struggles of getting pregnant. I'm happy I have a place here to relate to others that are going through this same battle. 

Melissa


----------



## RobertRedford

Hi Melissa, welcome! I am Amanda. You've stumbled upon a great group of ladies who offer a massive amount of support. Welcome to the crew! We're pretty chatty and may be a bit intimidating at first, but It gets easier to keep up as time goes on :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Welcome Melissa! If your cycles are clockwork like that, you are more than likely ovulating. Usually your cycles will be irregular and longer if you don't O. It is easy to miss your surge with those tests. How often do you use opks? Good luck TTC! 

BTW if you are new you might not get all these abbreviations and baby making lingo you see on here. Here's a page that has practically everything you might come across 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## clynn11

Welcome Melissa!!! We totally understand the pain and heartbreak of TTC. But it will all be worth it one we all have little babes in our arms!!!! :hugs: Happy to have you here!!! I know some people say ovulation tests don't work for them, maybe that is the case for you. Have you tried BBT charting? The temp shift would show you if you are in fact ovulating or not!


----------



## clynn11

DH tried to DTD like 5 minutes before I had to leave to work! Lol hate to turn him down but glad he's feeling better ;) I told him to save it for a day or two! Lmao.


----------



## Melissa_

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome! I too feel that I may just be missing my LH surge. I was using them once a day days 8-17 of my cycle. But, it says to use them after not drinking for 4 hours. I live in Arizona and it's 110 degrees outside- I never go more than an hour without drinking water. So- maybe I'm not a candidate for the urine tests.

I haven't done any temping. I tried it for a few days and DH felt worried that I was obsessing too much. Im going to see how the saliva test works.

P.S. I'll study all of the acronyms and abbreviations.. I have some of them down but have some catching up to do! :dohh:


----------



## pdxmom

my friend just messaged saying his wife is in labour and baby will b here hopefully in a few hrs...im truly happy for both of them....but kinda just had a poor me moment...booo...i hate to feel like this :nope:


----------



## NDTaber9211

A surge can come and go within a few hours. I usually test 3x a day. Around 11am, 2pm and 5pm. I've never really heard of saliva opks, I should google them lol. Very lovely picture btw :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I love the word amazeballs. use it regularly. Remind him that they have other stuff too!
> 
> The pavillion today was nuts-- the Jonas brothers are there tonight at 7pm and there were already HOARDS of little girls in Jonas brother gear waiting. The line was HUGE!

That's true, their clam chowder and sweet potato fries were pretty friggin awesome...
Oh dear, I can only imagine what it must be like...



Melissa_ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here. I'm 29 and DH is 33. We have been married over a year and haven't used any prevention since then. My cycles are clockwork, every 28 days by the hour. But, I realized that I may not be ovulating. I never do get an LH surge, well at least the ovulation sticks never show a positive. I started taking Fertilaid this month and also bought a saliva ovulation test.
> 
> I'm hoping it's our month soon, but I can't help but feel depressed every time AF shows up. I've read some of the posts on here, and am so amazed how some of you out there have gotten through such heartache with this journey. It's so easy to feel alone- family and friends don't really understand the struggles of getting pregnant. I'm happy I have a place here to relate to others that are going through this same battle.
> 
> Melissa

Welcome Melissa! We have all definitely felt the heartache of TTC and you really couldn't find a more supportive group of women to get you through it. 

At first temping can make you kinda obsessive, but it's really handy for knowing if you've actually O'd or not so I recommend it.



clynn11 said:


> DH tried to DTD like 5 minutes before I had to leave to work! Lol hate to turn him down but glad he's feeling better ;) I told him to save it for a day or two! Lmao.

Hahahaha go figure...it would be when you don't have the time. Glad to hear that he's feeling better. Let's hope it stays that way since O will be here before you know it! Kinda glad DH decided to initiate last night because at 5am when he woke up for work he had a migraine and was nauseous and had a fever so he called in...again...this is the 4th day. He got 2 teeth extracted the other day. So needless to say I don't think we would have been BDing tonight. FX our hubbys stay healthy enough to make some babies!


----------



## clynn11

Awwww poor Chad. Hope he feels better!!!! You're getting into your fertile period now hopefully Ash! Your chart is looking great!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Awwww poor Chad. Hope he feels better!!!! You're getting into your fertile period now hopefully Ash! Your chart is looking great!

At first I was pissed when he woke me up at 5am and told me that he was calling in again because, seriously 4 days is too much for 2 teeth being pulled and not even undergoing general anesthetic...but then he like balled up in fetal position and I realized he was really hot and sweating so I kinda felt like a bitch lol. The reason he had the teeth taken out was because they were decaying and infecting his gums...that's what happens when you don't listen to your wife and go to your dentist appointments ahem... so he went to the Dr. today and they said that the area where his teeth were removed still looked infected and that it's probably the cause so they prescribed him some penicillin. Hopefully that will help.

I hope that I O on time this month! Definitely going to BD just in case, but the temps look sooooo much better so I have a lot more hope this month. And from the sound of it, so do you :) I hope we both get our BFPs!!


----------



## pdxmom

For all of us in the 2ww or even on the way to o...lets keep track of which stage we hopefully r in after o...

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...rtilization.png/800px-Human_Fertilization.png


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> For all of us in the 2ww or even on the way to o...lets keep track of which stage we hopefully r in after o...
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...rtilization.png/800px-Human_Fertilization.png

Lol I was looking at that same diagram yesterday


----------



## RobertRedford

Random vent for a moment: My hair is at a really awkward length right now and I don't know what to do with it. Even my go to messy bun isn't working. If I put it up in a pony tail, it looks drab. If I put it in a high pony, it isn't long enough to fall nicely. grrr. 

K, vent over.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:
 

> Random vent for a moment: My hair is at a really awkward length right now and I don't know what to do with it. Even my go to messy bun isn't working. If I put it up in a pony tail, it looks drab. If I put it in a high pony, it isn't long enough to fall nicely. grrr.
> 
> K, vent over.

I've been in that stage for a while. I either like my hair above my shoulders or middle of my back and it's growing SUPER slow. And I'm a cosmetologist so it kills me not to cut it or bleach it or change it because I need to leave it alone to grow.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Random vent for a moment: My hair is at a really awkward length right now and I don't know what to do with it. Even my go to messy bun isn't working. If I put it up in a pony tail, it looks drab. If I put it in a high pony, it isn't long enough to fall nicely. grrr.
> 
> K, vent over.
> 
> I've been in that stage for a while. I either like my hair above my shoulders or middle of my back and it's growing SUPER slow. And I'm a cosmetologist so it kills me not to cut it or bleach it or change it because I need to leave it alone to grow.Click to expand...

It is the worst. I want to go dark again, over being blonde! I am right in the middle..it hits like two inches below my shoulders. and its really f'ing thick, so it takes 2+ hours to blow dry if i do it myself. no thanks. so its a crazy thick frizzy lions mane with 1" roots. cute.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Random vent for a moment: My hair is at a really awkward length right now and I don't know what to do with it. Even my go to messy bun isn't working. If I put it up in a pony tail, it looks drab. If I put it in a high pony, it isn't long enough to fall nicely. grrr.
> 
> K, vent over.
> 
> I've been in that stage for a while. I either like my hair above my shoulders or middle of my back and it's growing SUPER slow. And I'm a cosmetologist so it kills me not to cut it or bleach it or change it because I need to leave it alone to grow.Click to expand...
> 
> It is the worst. I want to go dark again, over being blonde! I am right in the middle..it hits like two inches below my shoulders. and its really f'ing thick, so it takes 2+ hours to blow dry if i do it myself. no thanks. so its a crazy thick frizzy lions mane with 1" roots. cute.Click to expand...

Lol roots are the only thing that keep me from going blonde again. I was blonde when I got out of cosmo school and fried my hair so then I chopped it into an a-line. Then I got bored with the blonde so I went back to fire engine red all over lol. Didn't want to bleach it anymore after that so I went dark. Now my color is pretty close to natural so most people don't notice my roots, but I do.


----------



## HWPG

Sonia, yes, ff will give you Ch's - they may be dotted lines instead of solid. You can always go in and override it if you want. You just need three above "cover line"


----------



## mommyxofxone

good lord ladies! You really chat it up!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia that link is so cool.. According to the pic it says implantation happens today or tomorrow.. And I am feeling things.. Or am I? Lol I'm dying to fast forward a few days!!

FX'd for bfps thats all I gotta say !!! :)


----------



## jury3

KARA!!!! CONGRATS!!!! I was so excited to see your bfp! Seriously so happy for you :) 

Nichole-Asshat...lol All I can say is to expect the unexpected now that you are on clomid. I still O'd around the same time, but it snuck up on me last month.

Amanda-I'm still confused how you "accidentally" drank laxative tea...I know that was a few days ago and I may have missed the explanation. Sounds horrible!

WELCOME to all the new girls! 

AFM-Busy, busy with the start of school yesterday. I got a positive opk last night, so did a donation. It was so difficult bc I was exhausted! lol Big temp spike today, but I still had a positive opk at 7pm this evening. So, going to do another donation right now...
I hope we see some more bfps this month!!!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-Twins would be so exciting! Can't wait to see your scan next week!


----------



## frsttimemama

Wow I feel like I missed a ton today!

Welcome Melissa! These ladies are awesome! :) Very supportive and full of information!

OPK's = no line at all. Makes me nervous. I'm afraid I'm not going to O at all! I tested at 7 am and 7 pm. I have a doctor's appointment in a month for a checkup. I'm actually looking forward to it. I need some reassurance from her about all of this!


----------



## clynn11

What CD are you on frsttime? I used to O anywhere from CD11 to CD16.


----------



## frsttimemama

Today is C10 for me.


----------



## clynn11

Oh you still have plennnnnty of time to get a pos. Opk then!!! Try not to worry! My OPKs will usually be negative up until CD10, CD11 start getting darker, than positive on CD12.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Welcome Melissa!


----------



## jury3

I've had opks look really light and then all of a sudden get really dark. Everyone is different/has varying hormone levels, so I wouldn't worry yet!


----------



## RobertRedford

Julie, I don't know if I ever explained it. All of our tea is in different containers-- theyre no longer in the original boxes. i reached into our tea drawer and grabbed what I thought was the right tea bag-- nope. Wrong tea. The only thing on the tea bag tag was "smile"... After some investigating, we realized that I drank the "smooth move" herbal tea. Whoooops


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm just stressing because of the PCOS thing. Just because I had an AF doesn't mean I'll be lucky enough to have a regular cycle. I'm trying to stay positive and optimistic, but it's scary. That's one of the hardest things I'm trying to deal with after having lost our son is the fear of not being able to get pregnant again.. and never being a mama to somebody here on Earth. I guess even if I can't do OPK's, I can take my thermometer and I should still be able to tell if I O from that. And on the bright side, I have a doctor's appointment in a little over a month. If things don't seem to be working right, she said she'd give me Clomid. I'm not out yet. Just scared. :)

Yesterday was a tough day.. it started out that as I was driving to work, Justin Moore's "If Heaven Wasn't So Far Away" came on.. and I proceeded to cry halfway to work. Got past that, someone came in my office yesterday afternoon and saw a couple pictures and told me how beautiful he was.. and it made me miss him all the more. Got past that without crying. Then last night, I dug out the camera to take on vacay with us, started flipping through it and found some pictures that we took at the hospital. Cried again.. I'm so tired of crying. I want to be able to talk about him every single time and not cry. I missed him extra yesterday I guess. Maybe because it was 7 weeks ago that it all happened yesterday. It's amazing how things can change in such a short amount of time. 

Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## HWPG

firsttime - i'm so sorry for your sadness. i knwo you dont want to cry anymroe, but really forgive yourself, be patient, allow the time to cry when you need to. 
i suggest every other day for sex, if you can muster it (it can be exhausting on long cycles!). every dr i know has said that EOD is plenty. my RE even said every three days. keep temping, use the opks if you can/want. i know one cycle i wanted to take a break, and for me i defined that as not using opks, but i still temped. i feel pretty hopeful it will happen to you, sooner than later. i have nothing to base that on but gut feeling. hugs to you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i think we're going to try EOD right after af this time if it ever starts! still no sign of anything ladies, just hanging on here.

temps aren't very promising though.

Firsttime i'm so sorry about the sadness, thinking of you hun and sending positive thoughts.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I'm so sorry honey I know how you feel!! Every drive to/from work is awful. I always hear the Darius Rucker song Mama rock Me or whatever it is, it has always made me sob. I heard it for the first time leaving the hospital without my baby.. just cried and cried bc all I want is to be able to rock mine :/ Sending lots of love girlie.. Promise I'm right here with you, if you ever need a shoulder to cybercry on ;) Do you have a pic you could share w/ us of your son? If not that's totally ok, jw. I just love showing Jaxon off to anyone who will look :)

AFM- Temp spike today. Hopefully I'm pregnant. Hopefully I'm pregnant. But I don't feel pregnant? Ugh hating this right about now.


----------



## goldstns

Morning!

Robert- too funny about the tea... at least your system is nice and cleared out!

Julie- your temp spike looks AWESOME! I don't know if Iv ever seen that on your chart.

Emily- how you doing? miss you. your baby boy comes soon! Did you get the gift yet?

PS. I was thinking about the whole baby bump bikini idea... I realized EVEN if I had a good body for it, Im not sure Id want to do it because the stretch marks aren't so pretty! Yep, starting to get some :( I owe you all a picture, Im getting bigger.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I have been insanely busy and have sucked at getting the gift sent to her. Its currently sitting on my desk. I promise that I will get it sent today!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm so excited about my trip! It's not even 9am here and I am pretty much already packed. I'm not going to get on BnB much while I'm gone so I am going to need someone to catch me up when I'm back. Hopefully there will be a few more :bfp: to celebrate!


----------



## RobertRedford

Have a great trip, Nichole!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hopefully I have good news upon your arrival Nichole!!! And yes have a wonderful time :)

Can anyone look at my chart and tell me that yesterday it looks like I implanted? Lol if not I hope it's tomorrow. I just feel really hungry. Nothing really going on down there wtf.. Lol this is killing me.

Update- I think I have decided to test ONLY IF my temps correlate w/ preggo levels.. So if all is well and warm on 10DPO, Friday's the day :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, sorry I am of absolutely no help with your chart. But, GL! I sure hope you implanted!! 

Firsttime, I am so sorry that you're having a rough time. Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

morgan hun your chart looks good!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan-I have a good feeling for you hun. Yesterday def could have been implantation! Excited for a test from you!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mommy-sorry about bfn yesterday, when is AF due for you? There is still like nothing on my ICs but today FRER was almost as dark as control, definitely progression! I think those ICs are crap!


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, how are you feeling?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Disneybaby26 said:


> Mommy-sorry about bfn yesterday, when is AF due for you? There is still like nothing on my ICs but today FRER was almost as dark as control, definitely progression! I think those ICs are crap!

i don't know hun, i think friday, i'm now 13 dpo, still confused as everything is so different from my cycles before dd. so i'm learning everything all over again. looks like i should have a 30 day cycle, so that would be friday. But that changes my lp if i o'd on cd 15 (which is looks like i did) i used to have 13 day lps. so i'm kind of not sure about anything right now! Will test again sat if nothing happens before then.


----------



## Disneybaby26

RobertRedford said:


> Kara, how are you feeling?

Feeling good and optimistic! Nothing really as far as symptoms, boobs getting a little heavier. A few cramps here and there. Peeing a lot but I'm drinking a ton of water, extreme thirst was a symptom for me last time too.

AF was due today, so I'm officially late. Going to stop temping so I don't drive myself loopy. FRER was definitely way darker today, I'll use my last one this weekend. Not really sure when I should go back in for bloodwork, she said Monday or whenever I had time next week...I'll only be four weeks tomorrow so maybe I'll wait till the 5 week mark next Thursday? Or maybe I'll just go Monday?

Definitely, pleasantly surprised im not as freaked out as I thought I was going to be. I feel good about this one, fingers crossed!!


----------



## morganwhite7

YAY for that poppyseed Kara! (I'd say go Monday just to check doubling and then at 6/7 wks for your heartbeat appt!!!

And thanks guys on your analyses :) I'm a mess lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

P.s. Kara did you get your BFP on that day just bc you randomly tested or did you get a BFN the day before? Lol just stalking your chart. I mean it is a lucky one!!


----------



## pdxmom

Kara - YYaaayyy ur officially late...so happy ...and im glad you're stayign so calm and composed....i wonder how frightened ill b...gosh... i say u shud go in for the bloodwork monday to just get some satisfaction with the numbers doubling...after tht wait for a bit till 5-6 weeks for u/s...:flower:

Morgan - best of luck for holding out to test till 10 dpo...rooting for u here :)

Sandy - im soo sorry ur having a bad day... i cannot even imagine wat u and morgan have been thro...let yourself cry hun...i think itll help u more than bottling it up inside u...and i am sure u will ahev your rainbow baby...there is no doubt abt tht...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - ff gave me crosshairs :happydance: ...my first real crosshairs :happydance: 3 dpo today and already startign tog et impatient...so much fortaking it cool and just being happy tht i ovulated...:dohh: tht plan is outa the window :dohh:


----------



## pdxmom

I wonder y ff says im 4 dpo...even tho i od on sunday...doesnt tht make me 3 dpo???or is the day of o counted as 1dpo???? :wacko:


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Sonia!!! Crosshairs are so exciting!!! Now sit back, relax, and let all your hard work do it's job :)


----------



## RobertRedford

I have a serious case of the grumpies today. We went to a baseball game last night, which was super fun, but we got home late, therefor I am tirreed and grumpy. 

On another note, I just ordered 100 Wondfo OPK's. I don't know what is going on with my cycle, and I need to figure out what is going on. At least now I can maybe have an idea.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you all for the support. I appreciate it. Today is better, and I have a lot to be thankful for. :)I I am hoping for BFP's for all of us this cycle!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy do you have FB and could you post a pic of your son?


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> P.s. Kara did you get your BFP on that day just bc you randomly tested or did you get a BFN the day before? Lol just stalking your chart. I mean it is a lucky one!!

I picked 11dpo bc on the statistics thing on countdown to pregnancy for testing, 11dpo is the first day your statistically more likely to get a true positive if you really are preggo!


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi ladies!

*Morgan and Sandy* - I teared up at my desk thinking about you both today. They fact that you both get up and treck on with life is amazing to me. You are both so strong, and you will both me WONDERFUL mommies when your time arrives! <3 <3 <3

*Nikki* - I feel OK. Feeling big! I can't believe I still have two months to go. My belly is going to be enormous! I have already gained 20 pounds at 28 weeks... that was all I gained the ENTIRE time I was pregnant with Danny. Oh well. It is what it is, right? My boobs are bigger this time, so maybe that's it? Right? Right??? 

Oh, and no more placenta previa here! Had my scan and my placenta is nice and high, so no c-section worry just yet! As long as little man flips over (he was breech my last scan, but they said not to be concerned yet!).

Nikki - Do we have more bump pics?

*Kara* - Are you planning on doing bump pics this time? Or *Waves*? Or *Rachel*?


----------



## Disneybaby26

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/

Bump pics for sure!! Alls I want is a cute little bump to be proud of!!

Emily- I saw your latest pics the other day, you look great!! Def getting bigger!! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sandy-I am so sorry you are having a sad day, that song makes me bawl my eyes out. 
Morgan-Fx for you so hard! 
Amanda-sorry your grumpy today! 
Nichole-Have a wonderful trip! 
AFM: CD 12 and an almost positive opk. I don't consider it a blazing positive but I think it is about that time. I had a positive on cd 13 last cycle.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Sandy-I am so sorry you are having a sad day, that song makes me bawl my eyes out.
> Morgan-Fx for you so hard!
> Amanda-sorry your grumpy today!
> Nichole-Have a wonderful trip!
> AFM: CD 12 and an almost positive opk. I don't consider it a blazing positive but I think it is about that time. I had a positive on cd 13 last cycle.

wooo get to baby dancing!


----------



## BubsMom17

Disneybaby26 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/
> 
> Bump pics for sure!! Alls I want is a cute little bump to be proud of!!
> 
> Emily- I saw your latest pics the other day, you look great!! Def getting bigger!! :)

Awww, thanks! I just can't imagine what 38 weeks will look like! Eeesh!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yessss I plan on doing bump pics! When should I start?


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel have u told your dh the possiblity of multiples....how did he react ? :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well ladies, I am packing up the laptop and logging off for the week. I might pop in and say hi but if not, see you all Tuesday!:hi:


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCaWee1 said:


> Yessss I plan on doing bump pics! When should I start?

LIke week to week? i think i even started as soon as, i took the stomach shot when i found out i was pg. then another at 8, (no change) then at 12, when i really started to show. All depends on what you think you'll want to remember! i like to look at the first one because its like wow... thats when i thought i looked fat, and i was so flat! and now, i have a baby pouch for life. so, it's nice to see what i looked like before!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I would start from the day you find out! Or there abouts just to see the amount of change and continue week by week. 
Nichole-Have a blast!


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole have a gud trip :thumbup: and hope u catch tht egg too in all your excitement :)


----------



## jury3

Nikki-I think I've only had one good spike like that before. It's weird though bc I still had a positive opk morning and evening that day, so I think I O'd that day. Who knows...FF is not trying to say I O'd before I even got a positive opk and I know that's wrong!
Yes, you owe us bump pics...

Sonia-FF is saying I'm 3 dpo too! I actually think I'm only 1 or 2 dpo though lol 

Sandy-I'm sorry you've been sad :( I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through... :hugs:

Emily-Yay for no more placenta previa!


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Nikki-I think I've only had one good spike like that before. It's weird though bc I still had a positive opk morning and evening that day, so I think I O'd that day. Who knows...FF is not trying to say I O'd before I even got a positive opk and I know that's wrong!
> Yes, you owe us bump pics...
> 
> Sonia-FF is saying I'm 3 dpo too! I actually think I'm only 1 or 2 dpo though lol
> 
> Sandy-I'm sorry you've been sad :( I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through... :hugs:
> 
> Emily-Yay for no more placenta previa!

Julie i know i realised we r exactly the same day ....how cool wud it b to get our bfos together too...really wishing these words come true :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

BubsMom17 said:


> *Kara* - Are you planning on doing bump pics this time? Or *Waves*? Or *Rachel*?

Yep. I did them weekly with my last pregnancy and will again this time.



TTCaWee1 said:


> Yessss I plan on doing bump pics! When should I start?

I say start right away. I do mine weekly on Wednesdays when I hit a new week. You can share them here or in the first/second/third tri boards on the "Baby Bump" threads.


----------



## jury3

Sonia-I sure hope so!!! That would be so cool!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I think I'll start Sunday when I log my weight and it will mark 6 weeks...then maybe every week to two weeks...

DH knew there was a possibility of twins with the clomid. But now after my level came back so high he is pretty much expecting it. He's ok with it, I think he'd actually prefer twins since we only want 2 kids anyways. We shall see on Tuesday!!! I'm hoping its just one strong bean. I'm a little scared to carry twins. I've been having cramps tonight, must be stretching or something. 

Nichole - have a great time!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies, i'm freezing this am, and :witch: hit me bright and early. on cd 29! never in my life. never. have i had one earlier than 30 days. shocked. but glad the wait is being reduced rather than lengthened. 14 day lp too. i can manage that.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sorry mommy that AF got you!! Are you going to try anything different this next cycle?

I am also freezing today!! It's been over 100 all week and today it's in the 60s right now, only supposed to get up to 76 today....

We are getting carpet installed today in all the bedrooms! I'm excited since I can smell cat pee everywhere upstairs from the previous owners. DH thinks I'm crazy bc he can't smell it but I swear its there. He's getting excited to start planning the baby room. We were talking about colors and furniture last night. He's going to put his leather recliner up there to rock or sleep. So cute.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the thoughts and support. You ladies are so wonderful! I did an OPK this morning before I left for vacy.. tooootally negative. On my calendar on FF it has some days green and the key says that means fertile, but it has ovulation predicted in the weeks. I'm baffled.. any input?


----------



## HWPG

frsttime, how many charts do you have in FF? specifically, how many do you have in your stats? because i had to eliminate all my natural cycles when i started taking clomid so FF would give me a more accurate timeframe for fertile window and ovulation. if you only have like 1 or 2 in FF up til now, it also is still "learning" your pattern. i would use FF more like an outline or a rough draft - you should rely much more on your body - fertile CM, other body symptoms (sore breasts or tiredness or hunger, things that you note are different). does that help?


----------



## HWPG

can you try to post a link to your chart?


----------



## frsttimemama

HWPG said:


> frsttime, how many charts do you have in FF? specifically, how many do you have in your stats? because i had to eliminate all my natural cycles when i started taking clomid so FF would give me a more accurate timeframe for fertile window and ovulation. if you only have like 1 or 2 in FF up til now, it also is still "learning" your pattern. i would use FF more like an outline or a rough draft - you should rely much more on your body - fertile CM, other body symptoms (sore breasts or tiredness or hunger, things that you note are different). does that help?

I only have 1 chart. I just started temping about 2 or 3 weeks ago.. But that does make sense. I will try. I am on my phone so I am not sure. My face has been breaking out like a 13 year old girl going through puberty!! It's awful. It just started in the last week. Holy cow!


----------



## HWPG

frsttimemama said:


> I only have 1 chart. I just started temping about 2 or 3 weeks ago.. But that does make sense. I will try. I am on my phone so I am not sure. My face has been breaking out like a 13 year old girl going through puberty!! It's awful. It just started in the last week. Holy cow!

yay for hormones, eh!? :)


----------



## BubsMom17

TTCaWee1 said:


> Yessss I plan on doing bump pics! When should I start?

I started at 6 weeks and did every other week, the Saturday of the week change. I just see a notable difference every other week as opposed to every week. But if you have multiples you should do every week! Your changes are going to be much more dramatic!


----------



## mommyxofxone

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sorry mommy that AF got you!! Are you going to try anything different this next cycle?
> 
> I am also freezing today!! It's been over 100 all week and today it's in the 60s right now, only supposed to get up to 76 today....
> 
> We are getting carpet installed today in all the bedrooms! I'm excited since I can smell cat pee everywhere upstairs from the previous owners. DH thinks I'm crazy bc he can't smell it but I swear its there. He's getting excited to start planning the baby room. We were talking about colors and furniture last night. He's going to put his leather recliner up there to rock or sleep. So cute.

it's supposed to go to 76 here too but it was super cold this am. i have my hoodie on. and i'm still cold. Lo was fine though. just me being insane i guess! damn period. 

UGH cat pee is the worst, so glad you are getting new carpet. HOWEVER when they pull up the old you better check that subflooring, because cat pee is known to go through the carpet and soak into the floor underneath. so if the old owner didn't take care of it properly, it could be there permanently. New carpet won't do a darn thing. just mask it a little. But if you get a cat be assured he'll smell it and possibly start peeing in the same spots. I would check out under the carpet when they pull it up and see if you can see any obvious damage. hoping its' just in the carpet and so forth. There are concoctions you can make up. There is also a great product i used to have to use for my cat (she was a urinator and why i don't have her anymore) that i can't remember, they're enzyme cleaners and if you see any spots on the subflooring you will have to scrub it or soak it in product to get rid of the smell. :( It doesn't sound good since you can smell it so well. i hope i'm wrong. sounds like a lot of extra work.


----------



## BubsMom17

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sorry mommy that AF got you!! Are you going to try anything different this next cycle?
> 
> I am also freezing today!! It's been over 100 all week and today it's in the 60s right now, only supposed to get up to 76 today....
> 
> We are getting carpet installed today in all the bedrooms! I'm excited since I can smell cat pee everywhere upstairs from the previous owners. DH thinks I'm crazy bc he can't smell it but I swear its there. He's getting excited to start planning the baby room. We were talking about colors and furniture last night. He's going to put his leather recliner up there to rock or sleep. So cute.

Maybe you can smell it so well since you are preg. Very possible!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sandy - my entire life I never had pimples until I went off bc. I would break out at ovulation then clear up during AF. Surprisingly my face didn't break out when I was on clomid and hasn't since right before I got my bfp. They were never big zits just little pimples mostly around my hairline. 

Nikki - you mentioned stretch marks! That blows! Have you been using lotion or cocoa butter? I started using cocoa butter this week twice a day on my belly, boobs and thighs. I've always covered myself in lotion after every shower, head to toe. I use the Nivea enriched lotion so I'm really hoping it keeps stretch marks away. I'm pretty small so I'm thinking I might get them too. Does that have anything to do with it or is it all dependent on your skin?? Ugh. One aspect I'm not looking forward to. 

On a side note, remember how I made the TTC kit for the tech I work with? Well this morning I got a text from the chick at work about my clomid and how I hurt her feelings by giving it away. I was like wtf? I gave her vitamins first of all and second of all she nor anybody else at work knows I was on clomid so why the F would that even come up?? Turns out that she told one of the other nurses who I wouldn't consider a friend, that I'm preggo and she was trying to get my clomid. So this other nurse called her last night and said I gave it away to the tech. Grrrrrr. F-ing haters. So not only did she share MY news, she shared that I was on clomid to someone I don't even talk to. They are all on nights, and I'm a day shifter. Soooooo annoying. I wish I never would have shown her my test. But that's what we've been doing for awhile bc we've both been TTC for awhile. I should be irritated right?


----------



## BubsMom17

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sandy - my entire life I never had pimples until I went off bc. I would break out at ovulation then clear up during AF. Surprisingly my face didn't break out when I was on clomid and hasn't since right before I got my bfp. They were never big zits just little pimples mostly around my hairline.
> 
> Nikki - you mentioned stretch marks! That blows! Have you been using lotion or cocoa butter? I started using cocoa butter this week twice a day on my belly, boobs and thighs. I've always covered myself in lotion after every shower, head to toe. I use the Nivea enriched lotion so I'm really hoping it keeps stretch marks away. I'm pretty small so I'm thinking I might get them too. Does that have anything to do with it or is it all dependent on your skin?? Ugh. One aspect I'm not looking forward to.
> 
> On a side note, remember how I made the TTC kit for the tech I work with? Well this morning I got a text from the chick at work about my clomid and how I hurt her feelings by giving it away. I was like wtf? I gave her vitamins first of all and second of all she nor nobody else at work knows I was on clomid so why the F would that even come up?? Turns out that she told one of the other nurses who I wouldn't consider a friend, that I'm preggo and she was trying to get my clomid. So this other nurse called her last night and said I gave it away to the tech. Grrrrrr. F-ing haters. So not only did she share MY news, she shared that I was on clomid to someone I don't even talk to. They are all on nights, and I'm a day shifter. Soooooo annoying. I wish I never would have shown her my test. But that's what we've been doing for awhile bc we've both been TTC for awhile. I should be irritated right?

From what I gather stretch marks are 90% genetic and 10% rate of weight gain. Gain too fast and you'll get them. Just like my mom and aunts, no stretch marks on my tummy, but all over my thighs, butt and boobs. Self-tanner does wonders to camoflage them! I use lotion all over (the cocoa butter body butter from the Body Shop) because my stomach gets so sore and itchy... it feels so nice to give my belly a good rub down!

And seriously... WTF about you co-worker! I would be FURIOUS!!! I don't know what I would do...


----------



## goldstns

Yes my stretchmarks started like a few days ago... and they are multiplying quickly! UGH! I am using some sort of lotion with Coco butter in it. I believe it is made by Vaseline company. However, they are still coming!

Since my ankles are SOOO swollen, I cant wear closed shoes after work. I have been feeling good enough to work out but can't do too much on the feet. So I have started water aerobics and water zumba. I LOVE it. I feel so light weight in the water and my feet fell great. I HIGHLY recommend it for prego ladies!

Lately (last week) I have been having VERY/RANDOMLY tingly hands (both have been effected). I am not sure what it is from. It kinda scares me, however I feel like if it was a blood clot or something with my heart I would REALLY know by now. However it isn't getting worse or anything. Sometimes it happens at night and sometimes during the day. I see my doc on the 27th so Ill ask her. I also will get a pregnancy diabetes test done then too (NOT looking forward to drinking some nasty cool aid for that test). And Ill also get to see our little lady in her last (I believe) US!

For those of you painting... Sherwin Williams is doing a 35% off sale this weekend! I believe we will go get our paint for the baby's room.

Rachel- seriously... WTF co-workers!! Working in a doc office they should know better then to share meds anyways!

Also, Baby Alia is registered for daycare!!! I was also talking to some of my co-workers who are apparently board members of the daycare on our work site and they said they will be able to get little Alia into this daycare in March if I was interested. I told them I just applied for financial assistance with this day care (because its SOOO expensive) and if they can come close to our other daycares price then we would be interested because I can go over and see Alia to feed and spend time with her on breaks.


----------



## HWPG

TTC, i would be pissed! BUT i would not let it get you down - she's petty, you are not. you dont want or need that negative energy in your body or around you. if she says anything to you, i would say something like, "you clearly dont know all the details of whats happening" and leave it at that. you dont need to defend any of your actions.


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel- I can almost guarantee you WON'T get em! I never did. Not to be rude but skinny people have a much lower chance of getting them. If you're skinny you have more room to grow, if you're bigger your skin has already stretched to accommodate and will prob make marks if it stretches more. And if you stay in shape, that chance lowers even more. Like I gained 50 pounds and still was fine.. Can almost guarantee my 20 min cocoa butter regimen didn't do a darned thing!

Oh p.s. I have tiger-striped boobs I forgot. I'm usually a 36B and after I gave birth my boobs went up to whatever size a DD bra is too small for!!! Like holy moly, I couldn't believe it. Lol they were rock hard and looked like Dolly Parton, I kid you not!

(Oh and p.s.s. TMI but they look like deflated balloons or tube socks now lol.. It's not pretty!!)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh no tube sock boobs?! that sucks. 

Thanks for all the responses on the coworker issue. I'm not letting it get me too bothered but it does have me irritated. Most of it is probably my hormones. Yesterday I cried because there was a funeral procession being escorted by 2 officers. I couldn't stop crying lol. And I'm exposed to death all the time. Not that I'm desensitized, but really? A funeral procession? Damn hormones...


----------



## BubsMom17

Nikki - It sounds like carpal tunnel in your hands. My boss had it terribly in her pregnancy and her hands would fall asleep all the time... 

My feet were so swollen last night my sandals cut into them. Here is a picture. :( It grosses me out to look at it.


----------



## asmcsm

Rachel- Skin elasticity has to do with genes, rate of weight gain and also whether your skin is well hydrated. If stretch marks run in your family, or if you already have gotten them elsewhere you'll most likely end up with some. However, drink lots of water and use lots of cocoa butter to keep your skin hydrated to try and minimize them. I know for a fact I'll get them. I get them from gaining barely any weight at all. I gained like 10lbs and got them on my hips, lower back and thighs, none on tummy yet though. And I have them on my boobs since they grew really fast when I hit puberty.


----------



## asmcsm

BubsMom17 said:


> Nikki - It sounds like carpal tunnel in your hands. My boss had it terribly in her pregnancy and her hands would fall asleep all the time...
> 
> My feet were so swollen last night my sandals cut into them. Here is a picture. :( It grosses me out to look at it.
> 
> View attachment 658313

Oh Emily! Your poor feet! Time for DH to start rubbing!


On another note, my friend that is pregnant announced that they're having a boy. His name will be Carson.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Just entered red bluff :)


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Just entered red bluff :)

Lol nothing too special here...you'll have a much better time in Oregon and Washington, definitely more to look at


----------



## NDTaber9211

Trees galore here lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

whoa lots to catch up on! 

For me, Stretch marks are genetic and *they suck*. I have them from puberty, my hips and boobs. Luckily they didn't get worse when I was preggo last year. 

Nikki, your poor feet! elevate them! 

Rachel, I would be annoyed! I'm sure hormones don't help, but it was not her place to speak with other coworkers about your clomid! 

Mommy, sorry about Af but I'm glad that your cycle was short! Makes moving onto the next cycle easier! 

Emily, your present went into the mail yesterday, it should arrive tomorrow :) 

I want to do weekly bump pics when ever I get preggo. I did them last time starting at 6 weeks because you could already see some bloat/bump. By 8 weeks it was really prominent, and I was showing by 11 weeks. 

Hi to all the other ladies! Hope everyone is having a good week!

Nichole, have fun on your road trip. I love road trips! 

AFM, checked my CM last night and it looks really close to EWCM, still a little sticky. Getting hopeful that I will O at a normal time this month. Cross your fingers. My OPK's should be here today or tomorrow, so maybe I can catch it on an OPK! We Bd'd this am just to be safe.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Trees galore here lol.

Yea, we've got lots of those...and cows...lol.

My temp has gone up a bit the last couple days. I did take it a little later, but not much. Hoping that it means it's preparing to dip before O. Seems like that happens on a lot of the charts I see on FF.


----------



## clynn11

Red Bluff sucks!!! Haha. truly, it does. But that's funny you're passing through! Have a safe trip!! <3


----------



## clynn11

Ugh!!! Someone remind me to take my temp! I did so good for one month and now I forget every freaking morning!! Frustrating the crap out of myself! Lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Cassidy you're good still, just don't forget tomorrow!!!! (the ALARM alarm on the iPhone is impossible not to wake up to, btw. That's what I had to do, it's so annoying lol!)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol Cassidy you're good still, just don't forget tomorrow!!!! (the ALARM alarm on the iPhone is impossible not to wake up to, btw. That's what I had to do, it's so annoying lol!)

When ever I use that, it scares the crap out of me! hahahah


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ugh!!! Someone remind me to take my temp! I did so good for one month and now I forget every freaking morning!! Frustrating the crap out of myself! Lol

Seriously just set an alarm for yourself on your phone and set your thermometer right next to it. I never forget now lol. However, sometimes Tiny likes to take off with my thermometer in it's case and use it to play with.

Btw Chad has now been home 5 days from work because of his head from the infection. I've been all worried about him getting fired of course. But I guess the lady from HR called him today and said that he should come in tomorrow and get the paperwork so that he can make it a leave of absence instead of an occurrence so he won't get in trouble for missing so much work. What are we going to do with our men? It's a good thing we have the babies since they can't handle pain.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Rachel- I can almost guarantee you WON'T get em! I never did. Not to be rude but skinny people have a much lower chance of getting them. If you're skinny you have more room to grow, if you're bigger your skin has already stretched to accommodate and will prob make marks if it stretches more. And if you stay in shape, that chance lowers even more. Like I gained 50 pounds and still was fine.. Can almost guarantee my 20 min cocoa butter regimen didn't do a darned thing!
> 
> Oh p.s. I have tiger-striped boobs I forgot. I'm usually a 36B and after I gave birth my boobs went up to whatever size a DD bra is too small for!!! Like holy moly, I couldn't believe it. Lol they were rock hard and looked like Dolly Parton, I kid you not!
> 
> (Oh and p.s.s. TMI but they look like deflated balloons or tube socks now lol.. It's not pretty!!)

I'm as petite as they come and my belly, boobs and thighs are covered in stretch marks from my pregnancy. It has to do with how much elastin is in your skin I think. I really don't think there's any way to prevent them. You'll either get them or you won't.


----------



## asmcsm

I forgot to take an OPK this morning before coming to work :? boo...


----------



## morganwhite7

Waves- Yeah I guess I take that back, I just thought that about the belly.. Trust me I got lots on my boobs from PG, they're awful. Oh I guess my thighs too from middle school. Lol

And I have decided that I am TESTING in the a.m.- I cannot wait anymore guys!! Lol.. it will be 10DPO (still semi-decent right?!). Also having weird cramping now. So yeah FRERtyme once again, be prepared for a grouchy Morgan tomorrow, I'm sure :/

Night ladies, headed home. Hibachi Japanese for dinner, yummmmm my fav :)


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Yeah I guess I take that back, I just thought that about the belly.. Trust me I got lots on my boobs from PG, they're awful. Oh I guess my thighs too from middle school. Lol
> 
> And I have decided that I am TESTING in the a.m.- I cannot wait anymore guys!! Lol.. it will be 10DPO (still semi-decent right?!). Also having weird cramping now. So yeah FRERtyme once again, be prepared for a grouchy Morgan tomorrow, I'm sure :/
> 
> Night ladies, headed home. Hibachi Japanese for dinner, yummmmm my fav :)

I had cramping with my pregnancy .. fingers crossed for you!!!! And the boobs.. oh my gosh! That was horrible. I feel the same way about deflated balloons. Ugh!


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sandy - my entire life I never had pimples until I went off bc. I would break out at ovulation then clear up during AF. Surprisingly my face didn't break out when I was on clomid and hasn't since right before I got my bfp. They were never big zits just little pimples mostly around my hairline.
> 
> Nikki - you mentioned stretch marks! That blows! Have you been using lotion or cocoa butter? I started using cocoa butter this week twice a day on my belly, boobs and thighs. I've always covered myself in lotion after every shower, head to toe. I use the Nivea enriched lotion so I'm really hoping it keeps stretch marks away. I'm pretty small so I'm thinking I might get them too. Does that have anything to do with it or is it all dependent on your skin?? Ugh. One aspect I'm not looking forward to.
> 
> On a side note, remember how I made the TTC kit for the tech I work with? Well this morning I got a text from the chick at work about my clomid and how I hurt her feelings by giving it away. I was like wtf? I gave her vitamins first of all and second of all she nor anybody else at work knows I was on clomid so why the F would that even come up?? Turns out that she told one of the other nurses who I wouldn't consider a friend, that I'm preggo and she was trying to get my clomid. So this other nurse called her last night and said I gave it away to the tech. Grrrrrr. F-ing haters. So not only did she share MY news, she shared that I was on clomid to someone I don't even talk to. They are all on nights, and I'm a day shifter. Soooooo annoying. I wish I never would have shown her my test. But that's what we've been doing for awhile bc we've both been TTC for awhile. I should be irritated right?

I can only hope that's the case for me! I haven't had skin problems like this since middle school. I rarely had any on BCP and even after and while i was pregnant it was fine.. but my forehead and chin and cheek is a mess. EW. So sorry that co-worker is being a witch! At least its anither shift and you don't have to deal with her much?


----------



## frsttimemama

HWPG said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I only have 1 chart. I just started temping about 2 or 3 weeks ago.. But that does make sense. I will try. I am on my phone so I am not sure. My face has been breaking out like a 13 year old girl going through puberty!! It's awful. It just started in the last week. Holy cow!
> 
> yay for hormones, eh!? :)Click to expand...

Yeah, i guess so! Lol. Here's to hoping they work in my favor.. lol


----------



## frsttimemama

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/46d668/thumb.png


HWPG said:


> can you try to post a link to your chart?

The calendar is what is showing it.. but I don't know if or how to link to that.


----------



## HWPG

i see your calendar now, frsttime. i think you are headed into your fertile time, as your temp has dropped nicely. just keep up e/o day, you got this :)


----------



## frsttimemama

HWPG said:


> i see your calendar now, frsttime. i think you are headed into your fertile time, as your temp has dropped nicely. just keep up e/o day, you got this :)

Really?? YAY!! I am super excited for that opinion! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

morganwhite7 said:


> Waves- Yeah I guess I take that back, I just thought that about the belly.. Trust me I got lots on my boobs from PG, they're awful. Oh I guess my thighs too from middle school. Lol
> 
> And I have decided that I am TESTING in the a.m.- I cannot wait anymore guys!! Lol.. it will be 10DPO (still semi-decent right?!). Also having weird cramping now. So yeah FRERtyme once again, be prepared for a grouchy Morgan tomorrow, I'm sure :/
> 
> Night ladies, headed home. Hibachi Japanese for dinner, yummmmm my fav :)

Oooh test day! I'll be on pins and needles for you!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Emily- Just not feeling it though! :/ Gosh it's so hard to even imagine a BFP before you get one!

Sandy- Yeah I'd say start the marathon sweetie! I am so excited for you.. FX'd for angel mommies ;)

JUST READ- 10 DPO *2/3* chance of getting a positive if pregnant. Lol, I'll take that.


----------



## goldstns

Waves- did you announce??

Emily- Ya as I read about it I really think it is carpel tunnel syndrome too! At least Im not too worried about that, but it does suck!

UGH to swollen feet.... I hate to say it but mine have been lots worse then yours are! I can't even fit into regular tennis shoes right now.... like NEVER.. not even in the AM.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Boo for swollen feet! Emily yours look horrible!!!

Morgan I got my very bfp on 10 dpo!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, can't wait to see your tests!!


----------



## HWPG

clynn, i've been trolling thru your tweaks in the HPT section (i think i like to torture myself, hehe). that being said, i think what you are doing for those women posting is so generous, and encouraging, even when there is no second line, you are so positive and have such kind words - i know they all say thank you, but i'm saying it also - it's such a kind hearted thing to do!


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy crap guys.. I'm so scared.. 
Just be here for me in the morning !! :sad1:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- fingers crossed so hard for you sweetie!! I can't wait to see!!


----------



## BubsMom17

TTCaWee1 said:


> Boo for swollen feet! Emily yours look horrible!!!
> 
> Morgan I got my very bfp on 10 dpo!!

That was the worst that they have been... but now I feel bad for Nikki since she says hers are worse! :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

As for stretch marks-ill be SHOCKED is the dont come! I have olive skin and have just a few barely noticeable on my thighs but I really just feel like that's the straw I'll draw! Oh wells, I've never been super comfortable or confident in my body anyway so whatever lol ill use my coconut oil body butter and cross my fingers haha


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh and Rachel- I'd be furious. That's not her news to share, let alone with someone you don't talk to!! Ugh, pay her no attention! She envious and trying to be hurtful, not worth you time!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh Morgan, I am SO hoping for your BFP!! You deserve it so much!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mommy-sorry about af! 
Rachel-I would be so mad! 
Morgan-FX!!! So hard.
AFM: Sorry I haven't been on today fair is keeping me busy. But had a positive opk this morning!


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Waves- did you announce??

We did, 2 days ago. We told our immediate family first and then posted on Facebook. Reactions were mixed, as I expected. My Grandma told me I'd better consider getting my tubes tied after this because 3 is enough (yeah... okay Grandma.) My brother was apparently really angry (we found out through someone else) but sent a congratulations text. My Dad had the best reaction I think and I wasn't expecting it at all. By the end of our phone call he was on Craigslist trying to find us a cheap minivan lol.

But I have many supportive friends to make up for my less-than-supportive family.


----------



## wavescrash

Also - GOOD LUCK MORGAN! I work at 9am but I'll be stalking for your post.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ashlee - did you O already? It looks like you might have!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Waves - are you planning on having more than 3? Glad your dad was supportive. 

Morgan I too will be stalking!!

Katrina - I hope you've had time to bd!!

Anyone else in the tww?


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ashlee - did you O already? It looks like you might have!!

Don't think so, still getting negative OPKs and cervix isn't quite open yet kinda medium, and I have never o'd this early before so I'm expecting it to probably dip tomorrow or the next day before o


----------



## Cowgirl07

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves - are you planning on having more than 3? Glad your dad was supportive.
> 
> Morgan I too will be stalking!!
> 
> Katrina - I hope you've had time to bd!!
> 
> Anyone else in the tww?

Don't worry we did.


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Waves - are you planning on having more than 3? Glad your dad was supportive.

I've been thinking I want like 7 total but then the reality of this pregnancy hit and now I'm not 100% certain haha. _IF_ we have any more, it'll be several years down the line (since Hannah and this baby will be close in age, another age gap won't matter) and we'll both have great jobs and live in a bigger house. And if that time doesn't come then we may not have any more. Only time will tell. But I'm also not getting my tubes tied so young on the off chance that we'll be in a better position to have more later on in life you know?


----------



## clynn11

Awwww :hugs: thanks Mirolee! I love doing it for all of these lovely ladies. I try to be as honest as I can and not give false hope, cuz I know how that goes. But I loooove when it turns out to be a BFP and I caught it first ;) hahahaha.

Waves- I want like 5. Probably more if I could get DH to agree with it! Lmao. I just love babies and feel like I am 'destined' to be a mommy. It's all I've ever wanted and I loooove big families!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan- FX for a beautiful BFP!!! But if it's not DO NOT be discouraged! So many women (especially in our thread it seems lol) have gotten BFPs later than 10dpo. So even if it is BFN you are NOT out. But i'm hoping to see those beautiful two lines <3


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...

Rachel - i would have been PISSED with tht female...how dare she...but i like wat mirolee said not worth your time and energy ...

Ashlee - i hope u o soon hun

Morgan - fx for u hun....u soo soo deserve this...ill say a little preyer for u along with my bedtime prayer :hugs:

Emily and Nikki - i hope your legs feel better...try soaking it in warm very salted water for 20 mins or so...im sure it will help..

AFM - i went to IKEA today....i love just raoming around tht place...a frend needed to pik up stuf and i landed up picking things ( things tht i obviously dont need :dohh: ) tht place so does tht to u ...feeling gud as i wasnt at home all day so didnt get too much time thinking abt post o symptoms :dohh:... As for stretch marks...I HATE Them...but imsure im goin to get them bcos my mom has them and i have some on my butt...and bcos of my skin colour they bcom soo much more obvious...aaarrgghhh


----------



## clynn11

Swollen feet look HORRIBLE (not as in gross, as in PAINFUL!) Ugh. poor ladies. Tell your hubbies you need a foot massage ;)

Rachel- screw that chick. If it was me, I would have flipped my shit. But I have a hard time keeping my mouth shut when it comes to stuff like that LOL. But it's truly none of her effing business what you choose to do with your meds, etc. Tell her to mind herself and keep her mouth shut!!! Lol


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- my doc told my DH not to rub my feet because there are labor pressure points, aka it could make me go into labor. So DH keeps that in mind when I ask for a light one.


----------



## asmcsm

Woohoo! Helloooo ewcm! Or "freakin gold" as Kara would put it ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, I'm so excited to see your tests. 10dpo is super early still though. Fingers are crossed! 

Ashlee, woohoo for EWCM! 

Waves, I see myself with lots of kiddos too, but I don't know about 7! 

I have been having a rough week (hence the grumpiness all week). So sad that I can't get preggo as easily as I did before, and that its not happening-- in tears right now as I type this. Must be near O time, I am moody! I have had some tugging sensations in my abdomen and I'm breaking out on my chin...


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Cassidy- my doc told my DH not to rub my feet because there are labor pressure points, aka it could make me go into labor. So DH keeps that in mind when I ask for a light one.

OH gave me tons of foot rubs throughout my last pregnancy and none ever seemed to stimulate contractions so I wouldn't worry _too_ much.



asmcsm said:


> Woohoo! Helloooo ewcm! Or "freakin gold" as Kara would put it ;)

Heck yeah, congrats :happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> Woohoo! Helloooo ewcm! Or "freakin gold" as Kara would put it ;)

Yaaaay Ashleee.... u know wat to do :winkwink:


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves- I want like 5. Probably more if I could get DH to agree with it! Lmao. I just love babies and feel like I am 'destined' to be a mommy. It's all I've ever wanted and I loooove big families!

Aww :) If we're doing really well financially then I see no reason to have more but I also want to be sure I stand a chance at helping them with college funds and things like that... things my parents never could do for me and my siblings. But I think siblings are some of the best friends you could have in life and I want my kids to have as many of those sibling-best friends as I can give them so that they'll always have each other. I know I wish I'd had more siblings than just 2 haha. That show 19 Kids & Counting... I love it. I love that family and love how close all their kids are. Now if only mine were as well behaved as theirs...



clynn11 said:


> Morgan- FX for a beautiful BFP!!! But if it's not DO NOT be discouraged! So many women (especially in our thread it seems lol) have gotten BFPs later than 10dpo. So even if it is BFN you are NOT out. But i'm hoping to see those beautiful two lines <3

What she said! I had super faint lines on my ICs around 11dpo but none of you ladies here could see them. I didn't get a BFP on my FRER until 14dpo and then it took being 1 week late for my ICs to have a solid/clear BFP. So don't get discouraged if you don't see much tomorrow morning, just keep crossing your fingers and we'll be right there with you!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-I would be pissed! Why can't people just keep their mouths shut...some people don't understand that other people's business isn't theirs to tell. 

Nikki-I'm sorry your feet are so swollen! That will be when I'm preggo too. I swell really easily, so I'm sure I'll be gigantic when I'm preggo.
I get tingling/numbness in my fingers sometimes. I'm pretty sure mine is from pinched nerves bc my back is a mess...

Emily-Your poor feet! I feel so bad for you girls, especially bc I know I will be just as bad and probably much worse!

Ashlee-He should be filing for FMLA. I've been told that I should do the paperwork for it bc I get migraines at least once a month and often miss work bc of it. Protects you from getting fired. I hope he feels better! 
Yay for the EWCM! I had tons this month too. It's weird that it makes us so happy lol

Morgan-Good luck!


----------



## jury3

Katrina-Yay for positive opk!

mommy-Sorry for AF...

Cassidy-I agree with Mirolee, you are the designated test tweeker :) And you always have kind things to say! Very encouraging!

As for stretch marks, I've had them since I was in middle school too. My hips and boobs have always had them. I gained about 20 lbs in the last few years and have them on my belly now too. I'm sure I'll be one giant stretch mark when preggo lol. I'll be so attractive with my stretch marks and swollen body...it'll be so great! lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Just had a glass of yummy red wine for good measures :)

Having the strangest most off putting symptom.. Weird lower left uterine twinges? Like reminding me of little contractions. And you can feel the little spasms from my belly.. DH felt it freaked out and agreed it felt like a baby poke or something. It's really bothering me, keeps making me feel pregnant again. Lol I don't mean I really think it's a baby it's just soo weird feeling and was a good comparison. Maybe it's the dinner and wine. We went out for DH's brother's B-day.. I had delicious portabella ravioli and calamari. Anyways that's all sorry just needed a chat!! See you for the big scary FRER fmu results........ :flower:


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, CA disability is also an option, it would just require a note from his doctor. 

OH went to the doctor today for a physical, and came home with terrible news. I'm in tears yet again. He got diagnosed with varicocele. It doesn't necessarily mean that he is infertile or sterile, but there is a good chance that it is why we aren't preggo yet :( He has to go back for further testing, SA, etc. We weren't ready for this, but in a way, I am relieved that we are figuring out what is going on. Bleck.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sorry Amanda.. So you scheduled an SA? That will be a big help. Since you know you can get preggo, they can give him supplements or whatever he needs and you can TTC with peace of mind.


----------



## RobertRedford

Thanks, Morgan. Yes, he has a lab order for a SA, another appointment for a second ultrasound, and a second opinion. They are sending him to a urologist/ RE to do further testing. He is probably going to wait for the SA for a week or so, just to let it sink in. I hope that we can fix this with vitamins and skip surgery. crossing our fingers.


----------



## morganwhite7

Is he okay with it all? It's overwhelming I'm sure :/ 
Sending love your way!! :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Is he okay with it all? It's overwhelming I'm sure :/
> Sending love your way!! :hugs:

Thank you! He is okay, nervous about the outcome of all the testing. He asked if I would still love him if we couldn't have kids. poor guy :( Just taking it one day at a time now.


----------



## pdxmom

Oh Amanda im sorry u guys had to hear such news..I hope the RE or urologist r able to figure sth out soon and hope there is a fix other than surgery...im sure he is freaked out...both of u need cuddles from each other...stay hopeful hun


----------



## TTCaWee1

So sorry for the bad news Amanda. Glad you are getting some answers though. 

DH and I only want 2 kids. Maybe 3 but that's pushing it. Money is not an issue, and we are both set in our careers, we just don't want a ton of kids. 

So funny bedtime story for y'all.....DH bought me a beverage dispenser to put laundry detergent in bc it looks nice...well tonight was the first night I used it and the soap comes out in a trickle....so I threw a load in and thought I would fill up the cup ahead of time for the next load. Only I forgot i was filling the cup and went upstairs for an hour or so....just enough time for a gallon of laundry detergent to trickle out all over my laundry room....oh it was a mess. So I'm in there trying to scoop it all up with my little dust pan and a squeegee and finally I went up to get DH to help me move the washer. I don't know if mess is even the right word...meanwhile DH thought I went downstairs and fell asleep since that is my mo lately....all we could do was laugh.


----------



## asmcsm

Awww Amanda sorry to hear that and sorry it's got you in tears :(. Did they say how bad it is or whether it was in just one testicle or both? At least now you know the reason behind why it's been so hard for you guys so you can do something about it. That's at least a start :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

Rachel, LOL! So something that I would do! Sounds like a pain in the ass though. 

Ash, it is in both testicles, and it is one of the more severe cases they have seen. I kind of had an incling because TMI, it felt like he had worms in his testicles. I kept asking him if it was normal and he would shrug his shoulders. I guess guys don't feel a lot of other guys testicles...even as nurses.

I am relived, even though it may be a while before we get anywhere. We're on the right path now. 

Is your hubs feeling any better? Or at least well enough to BD now that you are getting closer to O time?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Rachel, LOL! So something that I would do! Sounds like a pain in the ass though.
> 
> Ash, it is in both testicles, and it is one of the more severe cases they have seen. I kind of had an incling because TMI, it felt like he had worms in his testicles. I kept asking him if it was normal and he would shrug his shoulders. I guess guys don't feel a lot of other guys testicles...even as nurses.
> 
> I am relived, even though it may be a while before we get anywhere. We're on the right path now.
> 
> Is your hubs feeling any better? Or at least well enough to BD now that you are getting closer to O time?

:( well that just sucks. I hope that they're able to repair it so that his fertility will increase. Lol probably a good thing that he hasn't had a lot of experience touching other men's testicles lol though I don't think men pay nearly as much attention to their bodies as we do so they just assume things are normal even when they aren't. Glad that you guys have found the problem though so now you can be proactive about dealing with it.

DH is feeling better. I got him to BD last night even though his head was still kinda hurting lol though I did all the work so he couldn't complain haha. Debating whether or not to try tonight or just wait till tomorrow. Still no positive opk yet so if we don't tonight I'm sure we'd be okay


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, i am anxious for you!! 

Afm, my temp is all overthe place it seems. What the heck?


----------



## morganwhite7

I am so proud to post this beautiful BFP, got it this morning at 10DPO and it looks pretty pink to me :) (BUT you can tweak it for me if you'd like, I've never had one of those done before!! ;)) 

Same exact due date/conception date as Jaxon. Wow, God is so good. 

DH doesn't believe it yet, says he needs BW. I am at work now, I feel like a frenzied mess. Like this is insane, you ppl will want to ring my neck by the end of the day lol. But I just wanted to thank all you wonderful ladies who have stuck by my side for 5 months now, gotten me through the loss of one child, and been here to witness the creation of another. Conception really is a beautiful thing, and I can only PRAY that this is a sticky bean. This can't be real! Guess softcups DO work!!
(Okay guys this is where you start freaking out!!!!!!!!)


https://i39.tinypic.com/169gisi.jpg


----------



## morganwhite7

Having Snyder's hot buffalo wing pretzel pieces and gatorade for breakfast, mmm lol. It's all that sounds good. You people are taking forEVER to wake up!!!!


----------



## HWPG

oh my fucking god morgan holy shit! awesomeness!


----------



## HWPG

that second line is PINK! so pink and beautiful! oh my amazingness!


----------



## HWPG

good thing you had that last glass of wine last night! woot woot!


----------



## HWPG

i hope this is a trend! three bfps in a row! sorry to post so many times in a row, i'm just so stoked! now i'm tempted to test earlier rather than later..... dammit!


----------



## morganwhite7

Haha Mirolee I am in pure disbelief. I hope you get yours too. Idk how we got so lucky this month.

I am sitting at work, feeling like I'm about to burst out of my skin. Omg is it real, will it stick, who do I call? I have no insurance, and now have to apply for medicaid again. Here we go, round two! 

Btw the difference this month was- NO cramps til dull ones @ 7DPO-til now. Also LOTS of creamy CM, like yesterday I stood up, thought I started AF and went to the bathroom like wtf ew this is not right.. lol. ALSO starting 6/7DPO I was ravenously hungry, like I usually skip breakfast but these days felt like I had a HOLE in my belly. And finally the GAS. OUCH. And a few bouts of nausea lastnight but I chalked it up to the wine. 

Holy shit is right though, good way to put this. I feel insanely different.

Actually to be honest I just want to sob.. (Idk not a bad sob, just WOW it has been ONE HELL of a year and this is really HAPPENING sob..)


----------



## HWPG

not gonna lie - i'm jealous. :) you know, in a really positive want everything to go rigth for you and want two lines for me way :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg Morgan!!!!! Yay!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! 3 BFPs!!! This is a record for our group!

Mirolee - when's AF due?


----------



## goldstns

MORGAN- YAY! SO EXCITING! DONT YOU LOVE WHEN THERE IS A CONNECTION BETWEEN YOUR CURRENT PREGNANCY AND JAXSON! MEANS SO MUCH! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! STICK LITTLE ONE STICK! I TOLD YOU THE OTHER DAY IT WOULD BE YOUR TURN SOON!

Ladies- 3 in a row.... I have faith in this month for you all! Mirolee your next!

Robert- I am so glad you are getting answers. I hope that there is a way to bring up your fertility chances. Wishing you the best and keep us up to date!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks guys!!! Yes I agree it is MIROLEE's turn! 

Sonia- Thanks for your prayer lastnight, I am convinced it did the trick ;)

Yeah 3 BFPs is crazy.. won't stop til we're all on board!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oooooo I just randomly thought of a pregnancy board name....from TWW to 40 week wait...we are finally here!!!

I can feel it! There will be more BFPs this month!


----------



## morganwhite7

That's cute Rachel!! From 2WW to 40WW! Lol. It's funny though, all that time we spent hoping for this and now here we are wishing away more days! That's all it is though, here's the highlights I'm looking forward to: 
BFP, heartbeat, gender scan, fetal movement, hiccups, BIRTH! (ooh AND breastfeeding!!) :) 
Can't wait for ALL of those!!! 

(Guess I shouldn't get ahead of myself though, just hoping for a sicky bean..)


----------



## HWPG

i had progesterone bloodwork done today, 6dpo. period is due.... next monday/tuesday-ish (like 10 days ish)? this cycle is freaky-deaky copying last cycle - timing of O, people i'm seeing during my tww who i havent seen in 6 months, activities, etc - it's weird, but i'm hoping a good omen! i think this group has some good karma!


----------



## morganwhite7

When do ya get results? That will be exciting. And good you feel the same bc you got PREGNANT last cycle :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Omg yay Morgan!! So happy for you!!! You so deserve this! Everything will go just fine, I am positive! Oh how I hope this is a trend!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

YAY MORGAN CONGRATS! So happy for you!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Nichole ;) I didn't think you'd see so I had to fb you! Hope vaca is wonderful.

I feel guilty.. I wish you guys the same luck, you all deserve it just as much. Esp you Sandy, give it time. It took my body a few (~5) months to regulate and then BAM! Things need to heal, esp from a c-section. It will be easy for you sweetie, I just know it.

Blood test (& maybe ultrasound) scheduled, tomorrow, 11 a.m. :)


----------



## asmcsm

Told ya you weren't out Morgan ;) congrats on that beautiful bfp! Those are the freakin darkest lines I've ever seen at 10dpo! Mine wasn't that dark even at 14dpo.

This is starting to look like a lucky board...come on rainbow baby!


----------



## asmcsm

Also, I am in favor of that pregnancy board idea. I just think name is cute...lol


----------



## asmcsm

I've noticed that we seem to get our BFPs on the months that we think we are totally out. The month I got mine I was convinced I was out because I was stressing over wedding planning and bam! Got a bfp. I'm just gonna start assuming I'm out in hopes that I'm not...lol


----------



## wavescrash

OMG MORGAN!!!! CONGRATS! I'm at work and my break's over so I gotta go but yay! Stick little bean!!!!


----------



## HWPG

for anyone who is paying attention - please check out morgans chart (no offense morgan). notice she had LOTS of up and down temps? she had a day where she dropped 0.5 degrees; she had a day where it dropped to coverline; etc. I'm saying this because it's important to look at the BIG picture, the trend - not the day-to-day. Keep the hope alive Gals!


----------



## RobertRedford

WOOHOOOO Morgan! SO happy for you!!!! I can't see the test pic but im excited regardless! You deserve it hun! 

I def agree with Ashlee, those who consider themselves out are the ones who get their Bfps! We all need to just consider ourselves out! 

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Mirolee, I was so confused by this months charts. I'd def say implantation happened early, or the line wouldn't be so dark. But I DO NOT believe in implantation dips and all that crap now.. I had like 5 lol.

Thanks Waves! We can be OHIO bump buddies!!! :)

And btw- I love the preggo thread idea, but I'm not leaving you guys I can promise you that!! 
Nothin beats this :) We must stay together!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh I'm not planning on leaving either. It's for when we all move over. 

Morgan - your test is dark enough that a digi should work. Mine was that dark or maybe even a little lighter and I got a positive digi! It's so nice to see the word "pregnant" especially for DH. 

AFM, I think nausea is finally kicking in. Thought I was in the clear. Usually if I eat it gets better but so far it hasn't worked today. I'm also super dizzy which I know is a pregnancy symptom bc we always get girls that come in for dizziness and they leave with a dx of pregnancy....ugh my stomach feels like its full of battery acid. I know we all wish for morning sickness and I shouldn't complain but UGH. I guess I should venture out for some ginger ale and Popsicles. 

On a positive note, the Internet man just left after finally hooking up our Internet. We had AT&T before but they don't service our new house. We had to buy a new wireless router for $150 bc our other $100 router was an AT&T one and only worked with their service. Grrrrr. But at least now I have Internet! No more reading posts on my phone!


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel- And it has only begun.. lol. I remember it feeling like having ONLY stomach acid in there all day, like if I didn't eat I'd vomit bile NO matter WHAT. Ew lol. Actually did it this morning brushing my teeth. FX'd for no more nausea, but I have a feeling it is only the beginning for me. 
I had hyperemesis gravidarum til 16 weeks w/ Jaxon.. :/

Oh! And we'll stop on the way home from work (he picks me up now) and get a CB digi just so he can see that stinkin word :) Also gonna stop by the dollar store for some to watch how hcg increases.. LOL bet I can't even get a faint line on those pieces of crap.


----------



## TTCaWee1

The dollar store test was the first one I used and it was super faint. I ended up getting more frers so I could see a darker progression. I think it was 12 dpo when it was as dark as the control.


----------



## clynn11

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MORGAN!!! Congratulations hun!!! :hugs: This is SUCH a lucky month, I can feel it!!!! eeeek!

I added a tweak for you even though it's obviously not needed lmao. <3
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## RobertRedford

Holy cow, I can see the test now that Cassidy tweaked it! That is a BLARING positive! wooohooo!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Emily, I just checked, your present is scheduled for delivery today! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks Nichole ;) I didn't think you'd see so I had to fb you! Hope vaca is wonderful.
> 
> I feel guilty.. I wish you guys the same luck, you all deserve it just as much. Esp you Sandy, give it time. It took my body a few (~5) months to regulate and then BAM! Things need to heal, esp from a c-section. It will be easy for you sweetie, I just know it.
> 
> Blood test (& maybe ultrasound) scheduled, tomorrow, 11 a.m. :)

Thanks! Sure hope you're right! :) Gosh I am so thrilled for you. I actually got goosebumps when I read it! Don't feel guilty! Enjoy it!!

We ALL deserve it. I think August is our lucky month! 

My temp today was a lot higher tban it has been. What could that mean? Just a variation? I am still trying to get the hang of what temps and trends mean.


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> Oooooo I just randomly thought of a pregnancy board name....from TWW to 40 week wait...we are finally here!!!
> 
> I can feel it! There will be more BFPs this month!


Love it!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

So still tons of ewcm over here but no positive OPKs :? Hoping that ill get one tomorrow like last cycle


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy, read the post Mirolee put up about mine.. They looked crazy this month but it still worked. You can't scrutinize every day- just a general pattern. Yours looks fine, I'd say that rise is gearing you up for O. (I can't remember if you've been opking?) And I'd say that the most valuable temps are the ones AFTER 6/7 DPO, that's when the peak is over and your progesterone begins to decrease again and obv if your temps are high instead, that would be good! :)

And THANK FOR THE TWEAK! I've never had one before :) Ha I can DEF see that line now ;)


----------



## pdxmom

OH MY FREAKING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! MORGANNNNNNN ....i am sooooo happy for u....and honestly not a least bit jealous.....u soo soo deserve it girl....i was hoping my prayer worked and im so glad it did...yaaayyyy....im sure this is goin to b a sticky little bean.... :happydance:
August is actually not taunting us girls....its been so good so far....hoping hoping hoping for some more bfps...:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## clynn11

Morgan, this was your first month using softcups right? I'm gonna order some now. Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

I think I need some softcups, too! They seem to be the magic ingredient this month! 

I have only tried "instead" and they hurt, maybe softcups will be less painful!


----------



## clynn11

The 'instead softcups' are the only disposable ones I can find! The other ones are reusable which just make me think 'ew'. lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

YES! I dtd 1 day before and day of O, both at night sleeping w/ Softcup in. Once in the a.m. also and I kept it in for work.. lol. 

Try it ladies, I always feel like the spermies end up dripping out. It's nice to not have to worry, they are great. But forewarning, my pelvic bone was a tad bit sore in the a.m. after taking mine out, but nothing not worth getting a BFP over ;)

Not gonna lie they are gross huge and scared me. But they worked.


----------



## RobertRedford

I found these: https://softcup.com/

Are these what everyone has been using?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes!! Might as well- they're cheap and it can't hurt right? That's why I tried at least! They are scary big looking but I'm telling you don't let it scare you, once it's in you can't feel a thing! And you trap those precious babymakers! ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Not gonna lie they are gross huge and scared me. But they worked.

LOL! The things we do to get preggo. I might try them in a few months after we have an idea of what Oh's SA is like..


----------



## clynn11

Ughhhh I forgot to temp.. AGAIN!!!!!! Grrr. I have an alarm set that says 'bbt temp' and everything and I always wake up like 5 minutes before it goes off, and forget!!! BOO! But i did just order softcups. They won't be here until Tuesday... day before O. FX.


----------



## clynn11

Oh, Amanda! :hugs: I never commented on the hubs situation. I have my fingers and toes crossed that everything turns out ok, his SA is great, and that it is just a small obstacle you two have to overcome before getting your beautiful BFP :hugs:


----------



## pdxmom

Gosh im still so pyshed...this morning got up to my sils call sayignt hey r having a boy...was soo happy for them...then came on here and saw this beautiful bfp....loving it!!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Oh, Amanda! :hugs: I never commented on the hubs situation. I have my fingers and toes crossed that everything turns out ok, his SA is great, and that it is just a small obstacle you two have to overcome before getting your beautiful BFP :hugs:

Thank you! Crossing my fingers that its nothing serious


----------



## Disneybaby26

MORGAN!!! - I literally just had to excuse myself from work because I FINALLY got a minute to log on and burst into tears for you!! You deserve this so much sweetie, I'm and so so happy for you and am so excited for another bump buddy!!! Eeekkk!!! Congratulations and huge huge hugs!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

AWW Kara, those hormones ;) But thanks!!! We're so so grateful and just hoping it's sticky :) Bump buddies! I'm ecstatic :) 

Sonia- Seriously thanks so much for that prayer lastnight, faith over matter, always :)

And Amanda- Do you have a scheduled date yet for the SA? I'm anxious for you.. It will be a huge weight off your shoulders. And are you not temping or anything again?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I sooooooo freakin knew it for you Morgan!!!! Ahhhh, I'm so excited for this journey!!

Lets keep this up girls!!! Such a positive vibe going on in here!!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Like Sonia said- August def isn't taunting!!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

Yess im loving the attitude here...even Amanda not losing hope and faith and keeping her chin up...its cant go wrong for us ...it just cant :bodyb:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations on the new BFPs! :happydance:

Are softcups the same as a mooncup?


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> AWW Kara, those hormones ;) But thanks!!! We're so so grateful and just hoping it's sticky :) Bump buddies! I'm ecstatic :)
> 
> Sonia- Seriously thanks so much for that prayer lastnight, faith over matter, always :)
> 
> And Amanda- Do you have a scheduled date yet for the SA? I'm anxious for you.. It will be a huge weight off your shoulders. And are you not temping or anything again?

He can go into any time to give a sample, or take the sample cup home and bring it back ( I think we're going to go with option 2..) I am not temping or using OPK's..but my OPK's should be arriving today, so I will use one just to check and see where I am at. The varicocele doesn't necessarily affect his sperm count/quality/motility, but it could, and most likely is, BUT there is still a chance that I could get preggo naturally without any intervention.


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> there is still a chance that I could get preggo naturally without any intervention.

I sure hope u do sweetie.. :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

I agree, seems really positive on here today! ( it's payday over here too, which always makes me happy :) )


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> there is still a chance that I could get preggo naturally without any intervention.
> 
> I sure hope u do sweetie.. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, me too! I'm kind of secretly hoping that if we focus on OH and getting him better, we will get preggo naturally.


----------



## BubsMom17

MORGAN!!!! I am in tears here for you! Congratulations my dear! <3

Amanda - I will be stalking my mail today!
- Also, not to be dumb, but what exactly is variocele?

Rachel - My MS kicked in at like 7 weeks and lasted until 13 or 14... not terrible, just felt really yucky randomly throughout the day... 

I think I am gonna soak my feet tonight while Danny has his bath... kill two birds with one stone, you know?

And I would love to have 4 kids, but obviously DH will have to be on board. Also, we'll see how pregnancy #3 goes (which is a for sure). I am not in love with being pregnant... I truly appreciate and am grateful for it, but I have posterior SPD (pelvis dysfunction) and my back is in misery all the time, plus the headaches are a burden. But once baby is born, I am sure I will forget it all and want to jump right in again! LOL!


----------



## RobertRedford

brunettebimbo said:


> Congratulations on the new BFPs! :happydance:
> 
> Are softcups the same as a mooncup?

I think its the same concept..I just googled them, they are a bit "deeper" though, softcups seem shallower which probably allows the spermies to get closer to your cervix.


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> MORGAN!!!! I am in tears here for you! Congratulations my dear! <3
> 
> Amanda - I will be stalking my mail today!
> - Also, not to be dumb, but what exactly is variocele?
> 
> Rachel - My MS kicked in at like 7 weeks and lasted until 13 or 14... not terrible, just felt really yucky randomly throughout the day...
> 
> I think I am gonna soak my feet tonight while Danny has his bath... kill two birds with one stone, you know?
> 
> And I would love to have 4 kids, but obviously DH will have to be on board. Also, we'll see how pregnancy #3 goes (which is a for sure). I am not in love with being pregnant... I truly appreciate and am grateful for it, but I have posterior SPD (pelvis dysfunction) and my back is in misery all the time, plus the headaches are a burden. But once baby is born, I am sure I will forget it all and want to jump right in again! LOL!

:) I hope it comes soon! You will have to share pics of it (not that its all that exciting, but hey) I'm lame and didn't wrap it, mainly because I don't like wrapping paper to get crumpled...seriously OCD about some things) 

Varicocele is the enlargement of veins in the testicles from a back flow of blood which, they believe, makes them warmer and damages the sperm, among other things. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varicocele


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy, read the post Mirolee put up about mine.. They looked crazy this month but it still worked. You can't scrutinize every day- just a general pattern. Yours looks fine, I'd say that rise is gearing you up for O. (I can't remember if you've been opking?) And I'd say that the most valuable temps are the ones AFTER 6/7 DPO, that's when the peak is over and your progesterone begins to decrease again and obv if your temps are high instead, that would be good! :)
> 
> And THANK FOR THE TWEAK! I've never had one before :) Ha I can DEF see that line now ;)


Thanks. Hopefully that is the case. I have been doing them, but they have been totally negative so far. I did one at 3 am yesterday, but then we left for our trip so I haven't been able to since then. I'm a VERY curious what the OPKS look like! But we wont be home til. Monday afternoon! Ugh!


----------



## clynn11

It's payday for me too! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Sandy- it looks like you may have O'd already with that giant temp spike. See how your temps are the next few days and you should know for sure. FX for you! <3


----------



## brunettebimbo

Where is the cheapest place in the UK to buy soft cups? Also there seems to be different ones? What is the difference?

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> It's payday for me too! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> Sandy- it looks like you may have O'd already with that giant temp spike. See how your temps are the next few days and you should know for sure. FX for you! <3

Thanks! Oh thats actually a scary thought now that you sat it.. hopefully we BD'ed enough if thats the case. Is tonight too late? Just for good measure? Lol


----------



## clynn11

An egg can live 12 to 24 hours after leaving the ovary, so you could still have a chance tonight IF you O'd already. There's still a chance you haven't and that your temp will dip back down tomorrow.. was just saying it's a possibility so try not to stress it too much! :hugs: I'm sure you'll catch that egg and see a beautiful BFP!! <3


----------



## clynn11

AFM, I had SUCH a weird dream last night. I keep dreaming i'm already pregnant and that my last two short AFs are just pregnancy bleeding. In this dream I took a dollra store test that was blaring positive, and pulled my mom into the bathroom to show her and was freaking out saying, "I'm like 8 weeks already because my last two periods weren't periods!!!" and my mom's like, "No it's just a faulty test.. look how much dye run there is." So I rinse the test out under the sink and it washes off most of the dye but there are still two distinct lines and i'm like "NO SEE IT'S REAL!!!" lmao.


----------



## goldstns

Robert- not trying to bash your "take home" cup. However, I was told it is an easy way to have most of your sperm die in rout back to the doc office. They HIGHLY recommend my DH did it in office. Because then they can put it straight into the incubator without them dieing. If you do the take home cup, some recommendations are that you get it to the office in less then 20 min after the deed. Also, as you drive it to the doc office attach the cup to your body (aka skin contact) so it can stay the right temperature for the little swimmers. You can tape it there or use an ace bandage to hold it to your skin (like under your shirt). I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## pdxmom

Cassidy...lol....ya sometimes dreams can b so freakishly real...how cool would it b if tht dream did come true :)
SO im having like slight cramping towards the left...isnt 5 dpo too early to experience cramping....i dont even know if its cramping...its like a wierd pull/tug/pressure ...i dono...gosh i think the 2ww is starting to get me :dohh:


----------



## asmcsm

Shoot, if I don't get a BFP this cycle I'm buying soft cups too! I'm still waiting to see some positive OPKs though :? pre- m/c, today would have been my first positive, but last cycle was CD16 so we'll see what happens tomorrow...ugh! tired of waiting around!


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Robert- not trying to bash your "take home" cup. However, I was told it is an easy way to have most of your sperm die in rout back to the doc office. They HIGHLY recommend my DH did it in office. Because then they can put it straight into the incubator without them dieing. If you do the take home cup, some recommendations are that you get it to the office in less then 20 min after the deed. Also, as you drive it to the doc office attach the cup to your body (aka skin contact) so it can stay the right temperature for the little swimmers. You can tape it there or use an ace bandage to hold it to your skin (like under your shirt). I hope this helps a bit.

This just reminds me of the movie "Babymakers" when he has to get his sample to the Dr. in time and anything that can go wrong does go wrong.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- Didn't Nikki suggest that diagnosis about the penis vein lol? I remember her mentioning something abt that, strange!! 

And btw- I was scared to use a Softcup bc I thought it'd trap spermies. Guess it worked, but I'd say don't use anything deeper, may just TRAP them! I'd say go for Softcups but order online :)

And Sandy- Hopefully you didn't miss O, but I would DEF bd tonight and this weekend for good measures. 

Lol I just don't get why you guys can't POAS in different places lol.. I bring my sticks EVERYWHERE for if I need em and POAS anywhere if I have to!! Lol I have no shame for pee sticks, nobody knows what happens in the bathroom!!! Hehehe.. ;)


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- Didn't Nikki suggest that diagnosis about the penis vein lol? I remember her mentioning something abt that, strange!!
> 
> And btw- I was scared to use a Softcup bc I thought it'd trap spermies. Guess it worked, but I'd say don't use anything deeper, may just TRAP them! I'd say go for Softcups but order online :)
> 
> And Sandy- Hopefully you didn't miss O, but I would DEF bd tonight and this weekend for good measures.
> 
> Lol I just don't get why you guys can't POAS in different places lol.. I bring my sticks EVERYWHERE for if I need em and POAS anywhere if I have to!! Lol I have no shame for pee sticks, nobody knows what happens in the bathroom!!! Hehehe.. ;)

Oh ya im with u on tht one morgan....had i not checked while camping i would have totally missed my surge...i have no shame in checking anywhere i want to...i want what i want :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- Didn't Nikki suggest that diagnosis about the penis vein lol? I remember her mentioning something abt that, strange!!
> 
> And btw- I was scared to use a Softcup bc I thought it'd trap spermies. Guess it worked, but I'd say don't use anything deeper, may just TRAP them! I'd say go for Softcups but order online :)
> 
> And Sandy- Hopefully you didn't miss O, but I would DEF bd tonight and this weekend for good measures.
> 
> Lol I just don't get why you guys can't POAS in different places lol.. I bring my sticks EVERYWHERE for if I need em and POAS anywhere if I have to!! Lol I have no shame for pee sticks, nobody knows what happens in the bathroom!!! Hehehe.. ;)
> 
> 
> Oh ya im with u on tht one morgan....had i not checked while camping i would have totally missed my surge...i have no shame in checking anywhere i want to...i want what i want :haha:Click to expand...

The first week of June we went camping and I didn't take my OPKs but I know that I O'd that weekend :? I knew it even without the OPKs but we ended up not BDing beforehand so it was a lost cycle. Never making that mistake again!


----------



## frsttimemama

pdxmom said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- Didn't Nikki suggest that diagnosis about the penis vein lol? I remember her mentioning something abt that, strange!!
> 
> And btw- I was scared to use a Softcup bc I thought it'd trap spermies. Guess it worked, but I'd say don't use anything deeper, may just TRAP them! I'd say go for Softcups but order online :)
> 
> And Sandy- Hopefully you didn't miss O, but I would DEF bd tonight and this weekend for good measures.
> 
> Lol I just don't get why you guys can't POAS in different places lol.. I bring my sticks EVERYWHERE for if I need em and POAS anywhere if I have to!! Lol I have no shame for pee sticks, nobody knows what happens in the bathroom!!! Hehehe.. ;)
> 
> Oh ya im with u on tht one morgan....had i not checked while camping i would have totally missed my surge...i have no shame in checking anywhere i want to...i want what i want :haha:Click to expand...

The directions said they have to lay flat and so I was afraid it wouldn't work if it isn't flat! 
And I have the same problem with POAS at work! And that's my plan! BD BD BD!! The OPKs were totally negative as of 3 am yesterday morning .. and we BD'ed Wednesday night so hopefully we are good either way :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol, here's how it goes for me. No one has ever caught on in public lol. What happens in the BR is YOUR biz!!

I take my cup (I keep a small one in my purse. A shotglass works, too. I did that last month, DON'T JUDGE!! ;)) and pee on my stick and then just sit it on top of the tp holder or just on the ground, it's flat enough too. And by the time I'm done doing my business a minute or so has passed and I hide it in my purse to go analyze
somewhere :) Lol crazy I know, but it works!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan, I just think it is so damn sweet your due date is the same as with Jaxon. So meant to be <3


----------



## morganwhite7

I know I keep thinking like what the heck, how lucky am I. God has crazy plans, but I am okay with this one. I'm in serious disbelief lol.. but so thankful <3 

Ready for a lil BYRD now! ;)


----------



## clynn11

Ahhh I know! I want my baby Byrd so badly!


----------



## frsttimemama

Welllll that sounds like a pretty good plan to me! I will be trying it starting Tuesday if I haven't O'd yet. When will FF give me crosshairs if I did? I think it's amazing your due dates would be the same. I think that would be hard for me, but maybe not?


----------



## morganwhite7

It will be REALLY hard. Our accident happened the DAY before my baby shower. So the spring will bring back lots of hurt. Just hoping this bean makes it easier for us to get through, awwh our RAINBOW <3

Just told my sister but she won't freakin respond!! Ugh lol. Not telling mine & DH's mom til after the doc. But will prob wait til I'm such a whale I can't hide it to tell everyone else. It can be my little secret to get me through my days :) Oh plz be sticky bean!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- Didn't Nikki suggest that diagnosis about the penis vein lol? I remember her mentioning something abt that, strange!!

 LOL yes, the penis vein diagnosis! 



morganwhite7 said:


> I know I keep thinking like what the heck, how lucky am I. God has crazy plans, but I am okay with this one. I'm in serious disbelief lol.. but so thankful <3
> 
> Ready for a lil BYRD now! ;)

That just made me cry, I can't believe that! 

I am soooo emotional right now. It is so weird.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda, I'm sure it is hard to see BFPs like this. To be honest I hate them too, just makes you feel like your time will never come. But that is just not true honey! You will figure things out and you will have your time! I'm so proud of your positivity today seriously, and I apologize for gloating. I'd prob wanna punch me if I were you. Sending lots of love your way!!

Have a fabulous night ladies, off to get a digi.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda, I'm sure it is hard to see BFPs like this. To be honest I hate them too, just makes you feel like your time will never come. But that is just not true honey! You will figure things out and you will have your time! I'm so proud of your positivity today seriously, and I apologize for gloating. I'd prob wanna punch me if I were you. Sending lots of love your way!!
> 
> Have a fabulous night ladies, off to get a digi.

OH NO! Don't apologize at all! I am so happy for you! And I can't believe that your due date is Jaxon's birthday. totally meant to be! :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> I am so proud to post this beautiful BFP, got it this morning at 10DPO and it looks pretty pink to me :) (BUT you can tweak it for me if you'd like, I've never had one of those done before!! ;))
> 
> Same exact due date/conception date as Jaxon. Wow, God is so good.
> 
> DH doesn't believe it yet, says he needs BW. I am at work now, I feel like a frenzied mess. Like this is insane, you ppl will want to ring my neck by the end of the day lol. But I just wanted to thank all you wonderful ladies who have stuck by my side for 5 months now, gotten me through the loss of one child, and been here to witness the creation of another. Conception really is a beautiful thing, and I can only PRAY that this is a sticky bean. This can't be real! Guess softcups DO work!!
> (Okay guys this is where you start freaking out!!!!!!!!)
> 
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/169gisi.jpg


told you soft cups were awesome!!! so glad for you hun. A bit jealous, but really glad too!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia I had cramping at 5 and 6 dpo. I'm confident it was implantation! Fx it's the same for you!


----------



## pdxmom

TTCaWee1 said:


> Sonia I had cramping at 5 and 6 dpo. I'm confident it was implantation! Fx it's the same for you!

Oh rachel...thankuuuuu for saying tht...ive been obsessing all day...its like a dull crampy thing....was it the same for u?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah it almost felt like AF cramps but more centralized and low. And they came and went. Off and on they would be stabbing pains.


----------



## frsttimemama

pdxmom said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Sonia I had cramping at 5 and 6 dpo. I'm confident it was implantation! Fx it's the same for you!
> 
> Oh rachel...thankuuuuu for saying tht...ive been obsessing all day...its like a dull crampy thing....was it the same for u?Click to expand...

Cramping is what made me test with our son.. good luck! When do you test?? Your chart reminds me of Morgan's chart.. bet that's a good thing! :)


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Sonia I had cramping at 5 and 6 dpo. I'm confident it was implantation! Fx it's the same for you!
> 
> Oh rachel...thankuuuuu for saying tht...ive been obsessing all day...its like a dull crampy thing....was it the same for u?Click to expand...

I'm SOOO excited for when you test! I think you have a REALLY good shot this month. FX for more BFPs!!!

AFM, just did a little happy dance in the bathroom cuz it feels like my cervix is starting to soften and open up a little. FX for O in the next day or two!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

wooohooo Ash! This month feels extremely hopeful for everyone!


Sonia, I feel like this is your month too! Cant wait to see your tests!


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks girls... i have been stalking ff charts for for early positive results....i guess the earliest i shud b able to check is monday...whihc will b 8dpo...i have a progestrone draw on wed 10 dpo.. the dull cramping is soo obvious tht im starting to wonder whether im imagining it...jeezzz..... the craziness begins...been having sharp back pain too...on one hand im excited with all of this but also nervous as ive been reading tht early implantation could also mean ectopic pregnancy...ive had 2 of those already and my only prayer at this moment is tht either i get my forever baby this time or i dont c a positive pregnancy test at all....:nope:


----------



## frsttimemama

With my son, I had cramping and sharp low back pain so I tested and it was positive. I think all is pointing in your favor! 

PS I am ready for my forever baby, too! That empty room needs filled and all that baby stuff needs used!


----------



## RobertRedford

for those of you whose hubs are taking fertilaid, do they like it? any side effects?


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> for those of you whose hubs are taking fertilaid, do they like it? any side effects?

Sorry Amanda my dh just took it for like a week and then quit...there werent any side effects in tht little time:thumbup:


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> for those of you whose hubs are taking fertilaid, do they like it? any side effects?
> 
> Sorry Amanda my dh just took it for like a week and then quit...there werent any side effects in tht little time:thumbup:Click to expand...

The ingredients don't look that special. They just look like a nice multi vitamin. Worth a shot anyways though!


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy crap.. Look at Sonia, symptom spotting!! I had the very same dull cramps starting around 6DPO. Also gassy and hungry, like in the morning I was starved! Lol.. Idk but I'm excited to see what's goin on!!! :) 

Okay AFM- bout to go take this cb digi. So scared to see the words "not pregnant". Do you think if my line was that dark that it will be? Eating dinner, chinese, and saving up some pee.. Will post pic in an hour or so! xx


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Robert- not trying to bash your "take home" cup. However, I was told it is an easy way to have most of your sperm die in rout back to the doc office. They HIGHLY recommend my DH did it in office. Because then they can put it straight into the incubator without them dieing. If you do the take home cup, some recommendations are that you get it to the office in less then 20 min after the deed. Also, as you drive it to the doc office attach the cup to your body (aka skin contact) so it can stay the right temperature for the little swimmers. You can tape it there or use an ace bandage to hold it to your skin (like under your shirt). I hope this helps a bit.

Thanks! I def will keep that in mind. Anything to help his numbers works with me! We're only about 5 min away from the lab, but I think he can tough it out enough to just go do it at the office.


----------



## morganwhite7

Just ate shrimp, crap, no shrimp right?!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Just ate shrimp, crap, no shrimp right?!

Yes shrimp, as long as it is fresh and cooked all the way. You want to avoid high mercury fish while pregnant. I think it is advised to limit your seafood/fish intake to 12 oz a week.


----------



## Disneybaby26

morganwhite7 said:


> Lol, here's how it goes for me. No one has ever caught on in public lol. What happens in the BR is YOUR biz!!
> 
> I take my cup (I keep a small one in my purse. A shotglass works, too. I did that last month, DON'T JUDGE!! ;)) and pee on my stick and then just sit it on top of the tp holder or just on the ground, it's flat enough too. And by the time I'm done doing my business a minute or so has passed and I hide it in my purse to go analyze
> somewhere :) Lol crazy I know, but it works!

This made me literally LOL...this month I forgot me pee cup for work one day and peed in a plastic spoon...no lie!!:dohh: But hey, it was worth it!! haha


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sonia- I definitely had some cramping around then too, this sounds like a very good sign!!! fx'd for you!! If they're drawing progesterone at 10dpo would they be willing to add on an HCG too?? Just sayin... :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

morgan just remember the digis aren't as sensitive so you may get a neg on it.


----------



## asmcsm

Hahaha Kara you crack me up. How did you manage to pee in a spoon?!

AFM, opk is darker than this morning(still not positive though :?)and cervix is definitely softer and starting to open! Yay yay yay! Hubby better be ready for BD-athon this weekend starting tonight!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

...very carefully!! :)

Yay for BD-A-THON- Ashlee....go make that rainbow baby!! Temps are looking much more controlled this cycle, you got this!! Xoxoxo


----------



## TTCaWee1

Lmao Kara a spoon? I always pee in a medicine cup at work...I got it down to a skill too. No spillage lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

My friend came over tonight and gave me a pregnancy journal and some Burt's bees belly butter. So cute. I'm excited for the journal. Didnt even think of it


----------



## frsttimemama

The journal is a wonderful idea! I wish now that I started one when I was pregnant with our little guy. Things are gonna be different with #2. I am journaling and taking picks and all the other things we didn't do the first time. Hindsight is 20/20!! :)


----------



## BubsMom17

I got my gift!!! Sorry I didn't take a pic... I tore into it right away to touch the blankies! The softest blankies EVER!!! I'm gonna have to get some of these for my expecting friends!

So thank you Nichole, Katrina, Morgan, Cassidy, Nikki, Kara, Julie, Sonia and Amanda!!! Sending you all the biggest hugs!!! I can't wait to return the generosity to you all back!


----------



## BubsMom17

Morgan seafood is fine in moderation as long as its fully cooked. Enjoy you shrimp and crab!

I would wait to use a digital until morning... But I only strictly use FMU for HPTs. That's me though.


----------



## jury3

Amanda-I'm sorry about his results...looking at the positive side, they could have said there was absolutely no chance! Hopefully they can help him out and get your chances up...
Those are the softcups I use. They are uncomfortable coming out, but I've never had any major problems with them. I love being able to get up and pee and not worry that the goods will spill out. I love them so much I use them at the end of my period when it gets light enough that a tampon kind of hurts. I feel like my body starts to reject the tampon, but the cup is easy and more gentle.

Rachel-The laundry detergent sounds like a gigantic mess! Sorry the MS is kicking in...I can't wait to have it, but I know it will suck when the time gets here. I HATE feeling like I'm going to throw up and I HATE throwing up!



HWPG said:


> oh my fucking god morgan holy shit! awesomeness!

Morgan-I second what Mirolee said!!!! I'm so happy for you! I cannot believe you pee in a cup at work. I have considered it, but my luck I would spill it everywhere. It would probably fall off the tp holder and I'd be screwed! lol

I second the think Mirolee said about the charts too...it's about the overall pattern, not the day to day.

Cassidy-Let's hope our weird pregnancy dreams are a good sign! Maybe we are predicting the near future :) If you remember, I had mine around the same time in my cycle...let's hope we get bfps out of it lol

Ashlee-I was thinking of "Babymakers" when I read that too! lol Yay for your cervix getting more fertile! You should be entering the 2ww with Mirolee, Sonia and I soon!

AFM-Nothing to report. I've been super busy with work, but it's a nice distraction. I couldn't tell you if I've cramped or not lol I'm getting my prog tested on Mon, I'll be either 6 or 7 dpo then. Hopefully this bfp streak will continue!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-Yay congrats! 
Anymore Bfp while I have been busy? I hope so! Good luck girls


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well ladies, I'm a little worried we missed our chance. We've been so busy we haven't had a chance to bd. I have ewcm but my opks are super light now. I hope I'm wrong :(. I'll be gutted if we did.


----------



## morganwhite7

Took this earlier but got busy tonight.. We're so happy. 
DH dipped it :)

https://i39.tinypic.com/33li3wg.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

:happydance:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yay!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

was wondering morgan!!! that's awesome, congrats again :)


----------



## frsttimemama

So exciting, Morgan!!

Afm, temp is back down. Dont think I O'd, which is okay, but BD'ed just in case! Not taking any on hances there :)


----------



## pdxmom

Yaay Morgan so exciting to c the word...I'm sure ur over the moon :)


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> I got my gift!!! Sorry I didn't take a pic... I tore into it right away to touch the blankies! The softest blankies EVER!!! I'm gonna have to get some of these for my expecting friends!
> 
> So thank you Nichole, Katrina, Morgan, Cassidy, Nikki, Kara, Julie, Sonia and Amanda!!! Sending you all the biggest hugs!!! I can't wait to return the generosity to you all back!

So glad you like them! They make sheets too, softest.things.ever. Enjoy :)


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Morgan! DH must have been been so happy!

AFM, cervix is still high but feels More firm than yesterday and closed :? But I guess on the bright side opk is darker and still getting ewcm. I hate waiting to o....


----------



## BubsMom17

Morgan! So happy to see those words! No better feeling in the world! <3


----------



## jury3

Congrats Morgan!!!

AFM-FF has yet again changed my O day....I even tried taking out higher temps at the beginning. I disagree with it though. Oh well.


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Congrats Morgan!!!
> 
> AFM-FF has yet again changed my O day....I even tried taking out higher temps at the beginning. I disagree with it though. Oh well.

Julie i noticed your change in o date...r u still sticking with u being 5dpo in comparison to ff saying 3dpo??


----------



## frsttimemama

jury3 said:


> Congrats Morgan!!!
> 
> AFM-FF has yet again changed my O day....I even tried taking out higher temps at the beginning. I disagree with it though. Oh well.

 I am sorry.. that must be frustrating as all get out!! FF baffles me sometimes .. okay, most of the time!! Like why it says that I am having fertile days Wednesday & Thursday, skip Friday and fertile day again today.. how does that work? And how are they fertile if I haven't O'd yet? It has fertile days and ovulation predicted for the last week of the month and those predictions haven't moved even when I have put a number in for length of cycle (it's blank right now since I don't actually know..)


----------



## jury3

Yeah, I definitely don't think FF is a perfect system! lol I am positive I O'd either CD15 or CD16, which would make me either 4 or 5 dpo. It will probably change my O date again when I temp tomorrow lol
Good thing is that usually I don't have a temp that high until CD8 and it's only for that one day. I've had 2 days of a high temp and very early in my cycle! Yay! I'm assuming that means I had a good O this month...I think I'll test my prog on Tues so I will be either 7 or 8 dpo.


----------



## jury3

So I played around with the settings. Advanced is the only one that gives me CD 17 as my O date. The others give me CD15, so I left it on Research.


----------



## goldstns

I went garage sale-ing today and bought SOOOO much baby clothing for like $5! Love it!


----------



## frsttimemama

goldstns said:


> I went garage sale-ing today and bought SOOOO much baby clothing for like $5! Love it!


I love garage saling! :)I haven't been since before we lost our son though because I used to go and buy baby stuff and now I don't need it.. actually i am not sure what I will do when I do get pregnant because I have everything for a boy and will only need clothes if we have a girl.. how weird will it be to not have to buy things? I can deal with weird thougg. Give me a BFP please!


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay guys, my little sister just called me and is coming over in 20. She said she's 3 weeks late for AF and has been crying and cramping for a week. And of course I have a few tests left.. :) So this will be crazy, and my parents will go nuts if its positive.. So will post her result when she gets here..!!

Just figured you guys would find anyone's testing exciting ;)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Okay guys, my little sister just called me and is coming over in 20. She said she's 3 weeks late for AF and has been crying and cramping for a week. And of course I have a few tests left.. :) So this will be crazy, and my parents will go nuts if its positive.. So will post her result when she gets here..!!
> 
> Just figured you guys would find anyone's testing exciting ;)

Oh wow! Will be crazy if you guys are preggo together! Anxious to hear the results...is your sister younger or older?


----------



## VivianJean

Hey hey... wondering if I can join too :) I've been TTC now for 10 months after we had a mis-hap :( Health has been all over the place and August was looking good for a peanut! Good to meet you all!


----------



## asmcsm

Welcome VivianJean! Of course you can join. You won't meet a more supportive group of girls to get you through ttc :)

AFM, just took OPKs and it looks like they're just about positive woohoo!! Come on O!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## goldstns

Welcome Vivi.

Yay Morgan on seeing the words sooo exciting!

Emily- so glad you LOVE it. Cant wait to see a picture. 

Robert- great thinking about the gift idea!

AFM, Just got an email from someone saying that I left something at their garage sale.... and then I couldn't find my purse.... SH!T! I emailed her back.... hopefully Ill hear from her soon!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Welcome Vivian!

Morgan - I'm anxiously awaiting her results! I take it she is younger? 

Nikki - that sounds fun! I can't wait to baby shop. How did they get your email? Do you know them?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh and Ashlee, yay for pos opk! Is DH feeling better? Get to BDing girl!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Eeeeek Morgan- that would be crazy if you and your sis were preggo together!

Ashlee- BD BD BD BD!!!!! I'm so excited for you this month!!! 

Nikki- holy preggo brain!!! Awesome that you found so great stuff but leaving your purse definitely sucks!! So nice of them to contact you!!

Welcome, Vivian!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah and tomorrow I'll be 6 weeks!! Soooo I think it's time for my first baby bump pic! There's not much there except gas though! Omg it's so bad lol. Emily I think I remember you complaining of gas too?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay for 6 weeks Rachel!! I already have terrible gas, like it hurts so bad :(

And my sister is younger than me.. Like really young.. So she's really scared and worried about college and whatnot. My mom would absolutely kill her!! But her bf is really cute.. So that's a plus. ;) Both have huge curly hippie locks, they'd make the cutest babies.. :blush:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol Rachel!! I went for me walk tonight and was just tootin' away LOL whoopsy!!

Yay for 6 weeks and I vote yes on a pic!! Nikki owes us one too!'


----------



## mommyxofxone

VivianJean said:


> Hey hey... wondering if I can join too :) I've been TTC now for 10 months after we had a mis-hap :( Health has been all over the place and August was looking good for a peanut! Good to meet you all!

hi hun welcome! hope you get your bfp :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

And I just ate a bunch of boneless wings and spinach and artichoke dip....I'm going to be hating life tonight!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Kara, as my friend would put it, you were "crop dusting" on your walk lmao

Rachel, YUM that sounds soooo good. Hopefully doesnt make you too gassy though

Morgan, hope everything works out for your sister


----------



## Disneybaby26

LOL Ashlee!!

I think I'm paying for the meatball & jalapeño pizza I had for dinner last night, not regretting it one bit though!! Hehe yummmm!!


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> Welcome VivianJean! Of course you can join. You won't meet a more supportive group of girls to get you through ttc :)
> 
> AFM, just took OPKs and it looks like they're just about positive woohoo!! Come on O!!



Ohhh good luck! So so much luck your way! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Kara- LOL @ tootin' away!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

So guess what? The chick at work who was stalking me for my clomid is pregnant. Just found out the other day. This has got to be a lucky month...


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> So guess what? The chick at work who was stalking me for my clomid is pregnant. Just found out the other day. This has got to be a lucky month...

Holy crap! There are going to be a ton of babies next April/May!!


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> So guess what? The chick at work who was stalking me for my clomid is pregnant. Just found out the other day. This has got to be a lucky month...

Maybe now the crazy lady will leave you alone!! And I am hoping and praying that you are right!! And of course doing everything in my power! :)


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee bd away my dear...

Morgan i hope your sis gets the results tht she is hoping for 

Rachel omg tht chickis pregnant too...theres sth in the air this mth...well its a gud thing now no neg energy ard u at all...

Vivian welcome and all the best to get the bfp :)

no real symptoms to report for today...ive been ahving this off and on heachache tho dono whether i shud comsider it a symptom or just think its the hangover from last night cocktail...1 cocktail shud give me a hangover tho  ....nope im counting it as symptom...hahaha


----------



## asmcsm

Sonia- being preggo makes you more intolerant to alcohol so either way it could be a symptom ;)


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> Sonia- being preggo makes you more intolerant to alcohol so either way it could be a symptom ;)

sounds gud to me...symptom it is then :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

We got some bd in today and last night. But my cervix has been aching today and it was a little sore during bd. anyone else have that happen around o?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes Ashlee that happened to me this month the day before O, the first day I got a pos OPK!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Yes Ashlee that happened to me this month the day before O, the first day I got a pos OPK!

Oooo! Well fx it's a good sign for me too! You, me and Kara would be rainbow bump buddies!


----------



## morganwhite7

Guys.. Is this ok? I'm 11DPO. It's a $ store test strip.. :/ Oh btw this is MINE not my sister's.. I stopped and got a bunch for a buck so I can watch them, hopefully, get darker. She is at a festival and is coming after, didn't want to know yet she said.

https://i42.tinypic.com/xm1vud.jpg

P.s. tweak me plz!!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Guys.. Is this ok? I'm 11DPO. It's a $ store test strip.. :/ Oh btw this is MINE not my sister's.. She is at a festival and is coming after, didn't want to know yet she said.
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/xm1vud.jpg
> 
> P.s. tweak me plz!!

I'm sure it's just less sensitive and you're completely fine. I mean the digi showed pregnant at 10dpo for you which is almost unheard of for most peopleso your hcg must be great. My advice is to stop peeing on sticks cuz it will seriously drive you crazy anlyzing them. I made that mistake when I was preggo lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeahl I'm sure you're right. Aaron just said Morgan there's no line on this one?!! I was all worried but it's a lil pink so I guess we'll see in the next few days if its darker. I bought 2 more for me lol! 

But my sisters on her way now so here we go! I'm so nervous/anxious for her!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Yeahl I'm sure you're right. Aaron just said Morgan there's no line on this one?!! I was all worried but it's a lil pink so I guess we'll see in the next few days if its darker. I bought 2 more for me lol!
> 
> But my sisters on her way now so here we go! I'm so nervous/anxious for her!

I definitely see the line on it and it is pink just not very dark. You've got nothing to worry about hun! When are you going for betas?

I'm nervous and anxious for your sister too! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## morganwhite7

I think we'll wait til 6 weeks so we can see an ultrasound too.. Will schedule it monday so I can get in on time.

I kinda feel like whatever happens is in Gods hands so there's not really anything they could even do for me.. But don't get me wrong well be in there soon enough so see an ultrasound to clear me of a chem or ectopic and see a heartbeat!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

I know what ya mean. I probably won't get in until 6 weeks at midwife's office after I get a bfp too. Can't wait to see pics from your first scan though!

AFM, took a couple more OPKs and both brands are definitely positive! Yay! Hope I see a nice temp spike in the morning!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jury3

Morgan-What's the verdict for you sister??? Like Ashlee said, I wouldn't rely on the cheapy tests. I would do another FRER in a day or two if I was checking progression. You want to use the same brand for it to be accurate.


----------



## morganwhite7

She used a $ store one too and BFN, but it was a crap strip so who knows. She said she'll test again in a few days.. I'll tell you allll abt it :)


----------



## jury3

You said she's 3 weeks late??? She may want to go to the doc. Surely she would have a bfp by now, even on the cheap ones.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah but that's what she "says".. Said she doesn't really keep track but that it usually starts at the end of the month so who knows. I'll update with what happens!


----------



## pdxmom

So i got this huge temp spike this morning...however i did take my temp an earlier than usual ( had to get up to pee ...grr )...had quite a disrupted sleep and vivid dreams...i did again take my temp an hr later at the usual time and there was still a spike in temp...which temp do u girls think i should document?? and pls tell me this may mean sth..


----------



## jury3

I would stick with the first temp you did Sonia. It is probably the most accurate since you hadn't gotten up and you'd had more sleep. I like that spike either way!!! Makes your chart look a little triphasic...and 7dpo could defo be an implantation spike! Overall your chart looks really good!


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> So i got this huge temp spike this morning...however i did take my temp an earlier than usual ( had to get up to pee ...grr )...had quite a disrupted sleep and vivid dreams...i did again take my temp an hr later at the usual time and there was still a spike in temp...which temp do u girls think i should document?? and pls tell me this may mean sth..

Sonia, I've had this happen before and usually use the temp at the normal time if all I did was get up to pee really quick and come back to bed. But usually it's not that big of a difference in my temps. Also those symptoms sound promising!


----------



## frsttimemama

What does sth mean?


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> What does sth mean?

It means "something"

AFM, big temp drop this morning and still positive OPKs. Fx for o tonight! Wanna see a beautiful temp spike tomorrow morning!


----------



## wavescrash

pdxmom said:


> So i got this huge temp spike this morning...however i did take my temp an earlier than usual ( had to get up to pee ...grr )...had quite a disrupted sleep and vivid dreams...i did again take my temp an hr later at the usual time and there was still a spike in temp...which temp do u girls think i should document?? and pls tell me this may mean sth..

I would go with the first. In my experience, temping earlier than normal or with disrupted sleep always gave me a lower temp and never a spike (unless you were tossing and turning up a storm, flip-flopping all over raising your temp I suppose haha) so I still say the spike is valid & I'd go with the first one. FX it's a good sign for you :)


----------



## clynn11

I would also go with the first.

I attacched a tweak for you Morgan! Those tests aren't as great for showing progression, they take so long! (From what i've seen stalking the pregnancy test forum lol.

Yay for positive OPK Ash!!! :happydance:

Sonia your chart looks great!!

AFM, BD at like 1am last night/this morning. What would you guys put that as on FF? AM for today or PM for yesterday?? I got so drunk last night. I haven't been drunk since my 21st birthday ugh. My head hurts and now I gotta leave to work- BOO!


----------



## pdxmom

clynn11 said:


> I would also go with the first.
> 
> I attacched a tweak for you Morgan! Those tests aren't as great for showing progression, they take so long! (From what i've seen stalking the pregnancy test forum lol.
> 
> Yay for positive OPK Ash!!! :happy dance:
> 
> Sonia your chart looks great!!
> 
> AFM, BD at like 1am last night/this morning. What would you guys put that as on FF? AM for today or PM for yesterday?? I got so drunk last night. I haven't been drunk since my 21st birthday ugh. My head hurts and now I gotta leave to work- BOO!

Id put tht as pm for yday cassidy...tht wat i do anyways :thumbup:


----------



## frsttimemama

Thank you :)

And i agree with PM for yesterday!

Afm, i am SO ready to get home to my OPK's. I feel pathetic that the first thing i will probably do is run in and pee on a freaking stick. I feel like my life has been reduced to being based on what my tempis and what colo my OPK turns.. lame! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

pdxmom said:


> So i got this huge temp spike this morning...however i did take my temp an earlier than usual ( had to get up to pee ...grr )...had quite a disrupted sleep and vivid dreams...i did again take my temp an hr later at the usual time and there was still a spike in temp...which temp do u girls think i should document?? and pls tell me this may mean sth..

I'm no expert and I have an untrained eye BUT your chart looks AWESOME to me! Eeek! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Quick update, pretty sure I ovulated during my brother's wedding. I wanted to bd before we went but brother invited dh out to a pub so we couldn't. Were going to bd when got home from wedding but all that wonderful ewcm turned creamy. Did bd Friday night so maybe we will get lucky. I can't help but think we wasted this round of clomid :-/


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> Quick update, pretty sure I ovulated during my brother's wedding. I wanted to bd before we went but brother invited dh out to a pub so we couldn't. Were going to bd when got home from wedding but all that wonderful ewcm turned creamy. Did bd Friday night so maybe we will get lucky. I can't help but think we wasted this round of clomid :-/

NIchole i c uve got a dip in temp today...get in some bd today...


----------



## pdxmom

frsttimemama said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> So i got this huge temp spike this morning...however i did take my temp an earlier than usual ( had to get up to pee ...grr )...had quite a disrupted sleep and vivid dreams...i did again take my temp an hr later at the usual time and there was still a spike in temp...which temp do u girls think i should document?? and pls tell me this may mean sth..
> 
> I'm no expert and I have an untrained eye BUT your chart looks AWESOME to me! Eeek! Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks Sandy .... i also like the look of my chart tbh.. :) but im soo soo nervous... dono whether im gonna b happy if i get a bfp or just freak out.. well i guess ill cross tht bridge wen i come to it...:shrug:


----------



## wavescrash

NDTaber9211 said:


> Quick update, pretty sure I ovulated during my brother's wedding. I wanted to bd before we went but brother invited dh out to a pub so we couldn't. Were going to bd when got home from wedding but all that wonderful ewcm turned creamy. Did bd Friday night so maybe we will get lucky. I can't help but think we wasted this round of clomid :-/

Since BD at least 2-3 days before O is your best bet, I'd say you're going to be okay and didn't waste this cycle/round of Clomid. Good luck!


----------



## clynn11

Damnit, just noticed my tweaked pic didn't get attached.
Sorry Morgan! But I'm at work now and will post it when I get home, there is most definitely a pink line there though hun. don't worry!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sonia can't bd today, spent all morning with family and now driving back to Oregon.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I would also go with the first.
> 
> I attacched a tweak for you Morgan! Those tests aren't as great for showing progression, they take so long! (From what i've seen stalking the pregnancy test forum lol.
> 
> Yay for positive OPK Ash!!! :happydance:
> 
> Sonia your chart looks great!!
> 
> AFM, BD at like 1am last night/this morning. What would you guys put that as on FF? AM for today or PM for yesterday?? I got so drunk last night. I haven't been drunk since my 21st birthday ugh. My head hurts and now I gotta leave to work- BOO!

I would say pm yesterday too. Yay for getting some BD before O!! Hopefully you'll get in a few more the next couple days! Sorry about the headache :( but glad you had fun at the wedding


frsttimemama said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> And i agree with PM for yesterday!
> 
> Afm, i am SO ready to get home to my OPK's. I feel pathetic that the first thing i will probably do is run in and pee on a freaking stick. I feel like my life has been reduced to being based on what my tempis and what colo my OPK turns.. lame! Lol

That's the first thing I do when I get home lol I think most of us do lol.



NDTaber9211 said:


> Quick update, pretty sure I ovulated during my brother's wedding. I wanted to bd before we went but brother invited dh out to a pub so we couldn't. Were going to bd when got home from wedding but all that wonderful ewcm turned creamy. Did bd Friday night so maybe we will get lucky. I can't help but think we wasted this round of clomid :-/

I think you should try and bd again today too. Hopefully friday and today will be enough to catch that egg!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I would but there is no way we can :( we are going to constantly be around people. Ugh I'm so upset about this. Maybe I didn't o yet and the ewcm will come back. I'll know if my temp is high in the morning. I never got a pos opk.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi girls! :wave: I was stalking your thread and loving the connection you all have. I don't really talk to anyone about our TTC journey so I would love to join you 

I am currently 3DPO. DH and I have been married seven years and have been TTC #1 for exactly one year this month. 

I have an irregular cycle but getting to know it very well since TTC. I am currently using the CBFM to detect ovulation and the SMEP. Was also using Pre-Seed but switched to organic, virgin, cold pressed coconut oil to avoid the exposure to parabens. I've been taking Vitex tincture every day and raw pre-natals. 

This cycle is my first on NPC (natural progesterone cream). I actually just took my first dose ever about five hours ago. Not sure if I should have any symptoms from the NPC by now. Anywho...

We are hoping and praying that this is our month!

Lovely to meet you all!


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> Quick update, pretty sure I ovulated during my brother's wedding. I wanted to bd before we went but brother invited dh out to a pub so we couldn't. Were going to bd when got home from wedding but all that wonderful ewcm turned creamy. Did bd Friday night so maybe we will get lucky. I can't help but think we wasted this round of clomid :-/

Maybe you haven't O'd yet? ? Your chart reminds me of mine, and I am fairly sure that I haven't been yet.. BD more if you can! Good luck! August seems lucky so far!


----------



## VivianJean

Thx ladies - I'm excited to meet you all and do this together!! 

Opinion question - pre-seed... ? we used it a few times by DH didn't love it. I'm not super good at producing CM. What are your thoughts- is it necessary? 

Prgirl what is your mix like with the oil?


----------



## NDTaber9211

If you don't have good cm then preseed is definitely helpful. Maybe use a little less. I don't even go to the 1 marker.


----------



## clynn11

Welcome prgirl and vivianjean!!!! So happy to have you both here with us, such a supportive group of ladies :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

Welcome prgirl!

Vivian- I take evening primrose oil every day and the last few days leading up to o I've taken 2 tsp of robitussin( the one that only has guaifenesin as the active ingredient) twice a day and have had tons of ewcm


----------



## jury3

Welcome girls!

We use preseed too. Our donor isn't fond of it either, but uses it anyway. Things that might help increase fertile CM; drink lots of water around O time, drink grapefruit juice around O time, stop taking allergy meds if you take them bc they dry up fluids, some people use robitussin to thin out mucus...that's all I can think of right now. 

Nichole-They say it's actually better to bd the day before or even 2 days before bc sperm will already be up there. With that temp dip you may O today. Can you park somewhere? Do it in a public restroom? Sneak off from people? There's got to be a way! Pretend you are horny teenagers, they always find a way! lol Either way, it only takes one. You could easily be preggo with one bd time. NOT a waste of clomid at all! Plus the clomid sometimes takes a few cycles to really get your cycle working correctly, so either way it's not a waste at all.


----------



## clynn11

Oh god, horny teenage sex in random spots. Taking me back to some memories!!!! lmao


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee- your chart is looking good!!! FX for you!


----------



## HWPG

So, Kara and Morgan both tested at 10dpo (correct?) So is that like a lucky day? I'm just wondering if I should test then also, or I should wait it out? I'm not sure how I'm going to react to another bfn, so I'm pretty terrified tbh, but I'm considering it. Whatcha'all think?


----------



## pdxmom

Mirollee I say test on 10dpo...u test Tuesday ill test Wednesday...did u get your prog drawn this time??


----------



## clynn11

Well... you know I am a POAS addict and try to bring other's over to the darkside all of the time ;) sooo.... hahah. i wanna see that BFP Mirolee! You so deserve it! It's gonna happen, I can feel it. We're all extra lucky this month! Lol


----------



## VivianJean

You ladies are awesome! I'll try EPrim Oil. I'll try anything at this stage. Yeah I've avoided all allergy meds... all meds in fact except the ones I need to take for my thyroid.

You only need once! YONO!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Pr girl - welcome!

Vivian - I took l-arginine and green tea extract capsules as they both help with ewcm. Then I took mucinex from cd10-ovulation. 

Sonia- your chart looks amazing! And you were having those cramps...


----------



## TTCaWee1

Mirolee I tested 10 dpo too!!! Bfp that day, pos digi 11 dpo....do it!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

The ewcm is back with a vengeance. We are going to try to bd tonight. Hope I don't miss it. We are stuck in the car with my mom for another 3 hours


----------



## clynn11

Oh yeah driving with your mom doesn't leave you much room to do anything! Lol. FX you haven't missed O time. It sounds like either way though you have your bases covered pretty good :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I just don't know what to think. All my opks are super negative. Like barely any second line. I'm thinking anovulatory.... I can't help feeling so negative about this cycle.


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: Don't lose hope nichole. I truly hope this cycle isn't annovulatory <3 :hugs: We're gonna see a BFP from you soon- I know it!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm just having a down day. I have no faith in this cycle. It's just such bad timing with this trip. I wish I would get a pos opk or something.


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Thx ladies - I'm excited to meet you all and do this together!!
> 
> Opinion question - pre-seed... ? we used it a few times by DH didn't love it. I'm not super good at producing CM. What are your thoughts- is it necessary?
> 
> Prgirl what is your mix like with the oil?

No mix, just pure. Make sure it's organic, cold pressed and virgin. You can try a health food store or Amazon. I read it's safe for sperm.


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> I just don't know what to think. All my opks are super negative. Like barely any second line. I'm thinking anovulatory.... I can't help feeling so negative about this cycle.

I saw that your cycle is 35 days long, so is mine (well, most of the time). I typically ovulate anywhere from CD 19-21. i know we are all different but you might still have time!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My cycles are anywhere from 33 to 60+ days. I have anovulatory issues and this is my first round of clomid. If I have a 4th cycle in a row of anovulatory I'll lose my mind


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> My cycles are anywhere from 33 to 60+ days. I have anovulatory issues and this is my first round of clomid. If I have a 4th cycle in a row of anovulatory I'll lose my mind

Ohhh sorry! The ticker in your signature threw me off since it says 35 days. 

Last month I had a 56 day cycle with no ovulation. I think it happened because I started working out in June. Apparently, instead of easing my way into working out I started off too strong and threw off my cycle. Didn't know what to do and waisted $$ on test sticks :-/ Now, I just stopped going to the gym instead of just easing in to it. kinda traumatized me :-/


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was being optimistic with the ticker cause of the Clomid


----------



## clynn11

I know Julie's progesterone seems to be getting better with each round of clomid, it may be the same with your case as in it is gonna make your cycles better but maybe the first round your body is getting used to it so it's not taking as good of affect yet?? Idk if that sounds stupid, I haven't used clomid so don't know exactly what it entails but I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that you get a positive opk here shortly :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I probably need a higher dose


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Can you take any opks? Even if you have to be sneaky, get some bd in! It could be fun!

Seriously? All 3 of you got bfps at 10 dpo?! Must be a lucky day then! So, I guess I'll test that day too! That will be Thursday for me...Not gonna get my hopes up too much though!


----------



## clynn11

So I found a clomid ovulation calculator online that you enter in which days you take clomid and it tells you around when you should ovulate.

I entered your dates in Nichole and got this:

"If you take Clomid for 5 days from 08/07/2013 to 08/11/2013,
you would expect to ovulate between08/16/2013 and 08/21/2013.

You can start LH testing for ovulation on 08/14/2013.

Optimally you would start making love every 1-2 days starting on 08/14/2013."

So don't lose hope yet!!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've been using opks this whole time and they've been super negative. Idk if I'm holding it long enough cause of all the pit stops. We are going to try to bd in a couple hours.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Cassidy I hope that's right. Clomid made Sonia ovulate on day 14 I think so I thought maybe it did that to me too


----------



## HWPG

Nichole, I was convinced, every month, every, on clomid, I wasn't going to ovulate. Now, I'm not promising you will, but it was literally the same time (cd16) and then bam! Cd17 pos opk, cd18 ovulation. Don't lose hope just yet, honey, it could still happen :)


----------



## jury3

Nichole-You have the EWCM and your temp is down, you get O anytime. Do NOT give up hope so easily!!! My opks have been lighter and then all of a sudden I get a positive, so maybe clomid does that sometimes? Like I said, just bc your on clomid does not mean you'll O right in the middle of your cycle. I've seen people who O cd20 and later. Like Cassidy said, it takes time to work. I think the first month can be wonky bc your body is getting used to it. I have really positive feelings for you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks ladies you have made me feel a lot better. I was just having one of these days.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee- I got my bfp on 11dpo but I think i would have had a line at 10dpo for sure!

Whoever asked about the pre-seed we used it this'd to and got our bfp! I went and got it bc there was a lot of BDing going on and my lady parts needed some soothing, but it worked!! I only filled the applicator to between the 1 and 2. DH liked it too!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nichole- we've all been there hun, and it's that much more stressful when you're traveling-especially with family!! Hang in there, fx'd for you!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Welcome New ladies! 
Morgan-Yay for the digi!
AFM: I am back! Seemed to O on cd 13/14 and its now cd 16.


----------



## frsttimemama

I feel like a negative nelly, but my heart drops to see those pregnancy announcements on Facebook.. even when hubby already gave me a heads up. We try.. and wait. They don't try and accidentally get what we want.. not fair! Makes my belly hurt. Gotta keep on keeping on though!


----------



## Cowgirl07

mama- You are not the only one- I saw so many babies and pregnant ladies this weekend! Hugs to you!


----------



## pdxmom

Nichole don't go by my o...this is the first time in my life I od on cd14...even on clomid...in jan wen I got my BFP I hadn't got a pos opk at all but obviously I had od hence the BFP...also I have never seen progression on my opks...they've always been super negative n bam 1 day of positive...u still have time Hun..if u manage to get bd in as much as u can ur golden :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

I know some of you are feeling down and hopefully my post won't upset you :hugs: but I promised my baby bump pic so here it is....



Nichole - my doc told me not to expect the clomid to work the first month. On the flip side, this month was also the month I least expected it...


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel yaay for your first bump pic :)


----------



## clynn11

Morgan, here's your tweak from earlier :)
 



Attached Files:







Clipboard01.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## clynn11

Sooo cute Rachel! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Rachel-so cute!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- adorable!! Soooo excited for you scan, Tuesday right?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Welcome new ladies, 

Rachel, omg to be that thin! You look fantastic. 

And afm, cd 4. god it's dragging. I will be on vacay on wed until sun- cd 11. Hoping to start testing that evening. Really hope we don't miss it this time. Damn opks.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks for my tweak btw!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Finally getting o pains in my right ovary woohoo! And my cervix has softened and opened up so there should be a nice temp spike tomorrow morning FX!!! Come on little guys, get that egg!!!:spermy:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks ladies! Yeah I'm pretty little but I'm also only 4'11....I'm hoping I stay small and just get a bump...


----------



## jury3

Morgan-You should update the first page with the new bfps!

Rachel-That is a beautiful tan belly you've got there! Can't wait to see it grow :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Good idea Julie- I updated BFP's (Just Kara and I, correct?) and it looks good now. Anything new I need to change?

IF YOU CAN SEE THIS AND ARE NEW, post your name plz! I will update asap :)

AFM- 254 days to go.. Lol. I am VERY thankful for no nausea yet. I can't even remember being pregnant last time before I was sick, so this is good! Actually DH is sick at home today. He had a questionable brat at the Columbus Clippers Game lastnight.. ew :/ Had to leave for work and left him on the br floor this morning, poor thing :( At the game, we ALSO told mother-in-law the NEWS and she just cried and cried and said "Oh guys I'm just so happy I don't know what to do, I'd say congrats but I'm too in shock still!" So that was nice. No one can believe that I am due in April again, I mean it really is like the biggest coincidence/miracle ever. Lol when we told his brother and grandpa, they of course made lots of jokes about DH's "energizer balls". Umm which really upset me bc I didn't want attention for trying like a maniac for another baby, I mean it is MY business, right?! & it's not like we got preggo just like that, it did take 5 months?! Hmmph but anyways, I guess that's all. It felt good to share the news, but still scary since we have no idea of how this one will turn out yet.. So comeoon doc!

P.s. Speaking of the doc.. Would you guys say it is ok to schedule my first appt for 6 weeks? Like I said, it's not like they could help me if it was a bad pregnancy anyways so is it okay to wait that long? It's 2 weeks away and maybe I could see if I can get my blood done before that or something.. idk. I just want DH to be able to see SOMETHING on that screen when we go!! What would you suggest? I am 4 weeks tomorrow.

Happy Monday!! :coffee:


----------



## frsttimemama

I guess I even dream about temping.. I dreamed I had a temp of 98.66 and was like yay! O! Highest ever.. then i woke up, temped and umm no. 96.35.. lowest ever I do believe. Ugh! Anyway, headed home. Back to being a healthy eater and start exercising a bit this week. Excited for those of you testing this week! It's a luckyyyy month :)


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Good idea Julie- I updated BFP's (Just Kara and I, correct?) and it looks good now. Anything new I need to change?
> 
> IF YOU CAN SEE THIS AND ARE NEW, post your name plz! I will update asap :)
> 
> AFM- 254 days to go.. Lol. I am VERY thankful for no nausea yet. I can't even remember being pregnant last time before I was sick, so this is good! Actually DH is sick at home today. He had a questionable brat at the Columbus Clippers Game lastnight.. ew :/ Had to leave for work and left him on the br floor this morning, poor thing :( At the game, we ALSO told mother-in-law the NEWS and she just cried and cried and said "Oh guys I'm just so happy I don't know what to do, I'd say congrats but I'm too in shock still!" So that was nice. No one can believe that I am due in April again, I mean it really is like the biggest coincidence/miracle ever. Lol when we told his brother and grandpa, they of course made lots of jokes about DH's "energizer balls". Umm which really upset me bc I didn't want attention for trying like a maniac for another baby, I mean it is MY business, right?! & it's not like we got preggo just like that, it did take 5 months?! Hmmph but anyways, I guess that's all. It felt good to share the news, but still scary since we have no idea of how this one will turn out yet.. So comeoon doc!
> 
> P.s. Speaking of the doc.. Would you guys say it is ok to schedule my first appt for 6 weeks? Like I said, it's not like they could help me if it was a bad pregnancy anyways so is it okay to wait that long? It's 2 weeks away and maybe I could see if I can get my blood done before that or something.. idk. I just want DH to be able to see SOMETHING on that screen when we go!! What would you suggest? I am 4 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Monday!! :coffee:

I am excited for you!! And was totally going to say happy Monday! :) Lol. If you are comfortable waiting to 6 weeks, go for it. I totally understand. I don't think I could do it though!


----------



## HWPG

morgan, some drs offices wont even see women until the 6 week mark (unless they are being monitored, on drugs, etc). i think if you are ok with it, then go for it.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Haha you still can, it's Monday there too!! ;) I can always count on you to be up when I am, I hate it that all these BnBers are such late risers!! Lol. You are PRE-O correct? Those temps look like you're ready to O if so, GL sweetie, & get to the BD!

Mirolee- Yeah I am fine with it, I was just worried that it could be ectopic or whatever and then I wouldn't know for 2 weeks. But I have decided we'll go for bloods this week and an ultrasound at 6 weeks. So that should be enough to keep me calm, lol. I am just so anxious/nervous. I'm sure things will be fine, but I have a weird sense that I should be high risk. Like do you know if I will have to have a mandatory C-section due to risk of uterine rupture? Bc it hasn't even been 6 months yet? I would DEF prefer one, but since we are on Molina healthcare for the baby, they make that choice for you. The last thing I'd want to hear is that I was forced to have a VBAC and worry about tearing or whatever (it is deadly!) you know? Is that even medically sound/legal to do? Do you think I'm good there? 

Lol sorry I'm a mess today.. Trying to apply for insurance and get these appts down is hard, esp when you can't talk on the phone @ work and don't get off til 5.. May have to make sick hubby useful today!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hrmm....my temp is slightly lower today..... I have no idea what's going on. I had what could have been o pains yesterday but I can never tell. I wish we could bd today but there is no way. We are heading home and will be in the car with my mom for like 12 hours.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> Good idea Julie- I updated BFP's (Just Kara and I, correct?) and it looks good now. Anything new I need to change?
> 
> IF YOU CAN SEE THIS AND ARE NEW, post your name plz! I will update asap :)
> 
> AFM- 254 days to go.. Lol. I am VERY thankful for no nausea yet. I can't even remember being pregnant last time before I was sick, so this is good! Actually DH is sick at home today. He had a questionable brat at the Columbus Clippers Game lastnight.. ew :/ Had to leave for work and left him on the br floor this morning, poor thing :( At the game, we ALSO told mother-in-law the NEWS and she just cried and cried and said "Oh guys I'm just so happy I don't know what to do, I'd say congrats but I'm too in shock still!" So that was nice. No one can believe that I am due in April again, I mean it really is like the biggest coincidence/miracle ever. Lol when we told his brother and grandpa, they of course made lots of jokes about DH's "energizer balls". Umm which really upset me bc I didn't want attention for trying like a maniac for another baby, I mean it is MY business, right?! & it's not like we got preggo just like that, it did take 5 months?! Hmmph but anyways, I guess that's all. It felt good to share the news, but still scary since we have no idea of how this one will turn out yet.. So comeoon doc!
> 
> P.s. Speaking of the doc.. Would you guys say it is ok to schedule my first appt for 6 weeks? Like I said, it's not like they could help me if it was a bad pregnancy anyways so is it okay to wait that long? It's 2 weeks away and maybe I could see if I can get my blood done before that or something.. idk. I just want DH to be able to see SOMETHING on that screen when we go!! What would you suggest? I am 4 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Monday!! :coffee:

i know our dr. didn't want to see us til 7 weeks. And since there isn't any reason really for you to go early, i'd say 6 weeks is fine. I probably wouldn't go til later next time, maybe even 10 weeks so we could hear the heartbeat.


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy- Haha you still can, it's Monday there too!! ;) I can always count on you to be up when I am, I hate it that all these BnBers are such late risers!! Lol. You are PRE-O correct? Those temps look like you're ready to O if so, GL sweetie, & get to the BD!
> 
> Mirolee- Yeah I am fine with it, I was just worried that it could be ectopic or whatever and then I wouldn't know for 2 weeks. But I have decided we'll go for bloods this week and an ultrasound at 6 weeks. So that should be enough to keep me calm, lol. I am just so anxious/nervous. I'm sure things will be fine, but I have a weird sense that I should be high risk. Like do you know if I will have to have a mandatory C-section due to risk of uterine rupture? Bc it hasn't even been 6 months yet? I would DEF prefer one, but since we are on Molina healthcare for the baby, they make that choice for you. The last thing I'd want to hear is that I was forced to have a VBAC and worry about tearing or whatever (it is deadly!) you know? Is that even medically sound/legal to do? Do you think I'm good there?
> 
> Lol sorry I'm a mess today.. Trying to apply for insurance and get these appts down is hard, esp when you can't talk on the phone @ work and don't get off til 5.. May have to make sick hubby useful today!!

Yep, still pre-O as far as I know! Definitely BD'ing! I totally count on you being up when I am, too! Haha. I am not sure they can MAKE you VBAC especially in that time frame.. lots don't seem to even want to deal with VBAC. My doctor already agreed to a c-section and I'm not even pregnant ..


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh wow that's great news Sandy, I just can't imagine someone forcing me to deliver vaginally it seems SO RISKY! Wouldn't you say?! I just want NO COMPLICATIONS and we are on Medicaid, so I wasn't sure if they'd even give me an option. But yeah I hear VBACs are frowned upon unless you're a super mom, but my c-section was an emergency and I had a lot of trauma, so I can imagine them thinking another this soon would be okay.. Lol but thanks for the insight on that. I'm sure they'll answer my ?s soon enough, I am just a liiiiiittle impatient. ;)

Anyone else have any idea if they would deny me of a c-section?


----------



## asmcsm

My dr office doesn't see you until about 6 weeks. Really there's nothing they can do if it start off as a non viable pregnancy.

The risk of uterine rupture with a VBAC actually isn't even very high, ill put it this way, odds of complications for an amniocentesis are riskier than uterine rupture from VBAC. However, most hospitals and insurance companies don't want to do it and it won't be covered by insurance. Most women that want a VBAC have to have no risk factors in their pregnancy and usually have to pay out of pocket and go through a midwife. They'll probably just have you do a c section.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hrmm....my temp is slightly lower today..... I have no idea what's going on. I had what could have been o pains yesterday but I can never tell. I wish we could bd today but there is no way. We are heading home and will be in the car with my mom for like 12 hours.

Nichole I honestly think you're getting a pre-o dip. I say bd when you his get home, even if you're tired. If you're like me, my OPKs were really negative in the morning then SUPER positive later that night.


----------



## goldstns

Ok call me silly ... but what is VBAC?


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Ok call me silly ... but what is VBAC?

Vaginal birth after cesarean


----------



## asmcsm

If you have Netflix, there's an entire episode of the. "More business of being born" series dedicated to VBACs


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- I really really hope they do, would you consider me high risk? I am just worried that I'm not preparing well enough. I just remember they said I had a LOT of belly/neck trauma from the seatbelt in the accident. Jaxon actually had a line across his head from it. So idk, I just want to make sure I have all my bases covered so that I can finally RELAX (prob won't be once til ms kicks in, either )

And Nichole- I agree, I think you will make it home right in time!! Have your OPKs been even semi-pos yet? I think it's coming soon.. and a positive tidbit- I had NO O PAINS this month, and I usually hurt hurt hurt and even spot! So nice eggs are good eggs too, I guess ;) FX'd sweetie, don't worry too hard, you'll drive yourself insane in that car!!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan- because of your previous circumstances I would be thoroughly shocked if they didn't do a cesarean. I really don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## asmcsm

AFM, .38 degree increase today. I Haven't peed yet so not sure if an opk will be negative. FX it is. Definitely had a TON of o pain in my right ovary last night ...ouch


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- fx'd for a neg OPK, if that's O you def have some good timing going for you this month!!

Morgan- I can't Imgine them not doing a c section on you. VBAC is usually something a mother has to fight for, so I think you're totally good. I also think you're goo if you wait to see the doc but my OB said she treats our kind and our bodies...if you're nervous and have a lot of questions I don't think an early appt. or getting some betas done is silly but I would probably wait for a scan until after 6 weeks...


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nichole- I don't think you O'd yet, keep BDing for sure!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

*supposed to say "mind and body" above. Stupid phone!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee- fx'd for a neg OPK, if that's O you def have some good timing going for you this month!!
> 
> Morgan- I can't Imgine them not doing a c section on you. VBAC is usually something a mother has to fight for, so I think you're totally good. I also think you're goo if you wait to see the doc but my OB said she treats our kind and our bodies...if you're nervous and have a lot of questions I don't think an early appt. or getting some betas done is silly but I would probably wait for a scan until after 6 weeks...

Thanks Kara! I'm pretty sure lat night was o. I've never seen such positive OPKs!! And my o pain was pretty dang strong too. Was hoping for more of a temp spike but .38 is pretty normal. It's definitely a bigger temp rise than any of the others I've gotten this cycle so that's promising. Soooo hope this is the month for our rainbow baby


UPDATE: I took 2 OPKs, the clinical guard one is obviously negative, but the wondfo still looks like it could be same as control line but last night it was WAY darker than control line...I'm thinking maybe its cuz wondfos are so sensitive. Idk :?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm just confused cause of the low temps. Might bd tonight but doubt we will feel like it after a 12 hour drive. Tomorrow for sure though


----------



## HWPG

i suggest tonight, nichole, if you put your mind to it. BUT if you really dont, e/o day is still 100% fine.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm down for the bd but dh might not be.


----------



## asmcsm

So the first three were taken periodically last night and the last one was this morning. What do you think ??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks for the answers guys, bc I am NOT squeezing a baby out of there (trust me I wish I could!!) only to POP open inside! Ugh that would be horrible and poses lots of threats to baby.

And Nichole- I'd get to it if he's in the mood, wouldn't want to wake up to a temp spike. (unless you never O this early..) But I'm sure a.m. is fine, too!

Ashlee- Wait so you said your FMU from today is blaring POS? I'd say that ouch pop lastnight was lil ms. Eggie! I always have the MOST PAINFUL BD the day before O.. It was ouch, but it stuck, so FX'd for you doing all that you could!!! 

Must. See. More. BFPs!!!!!!!!! (Plz ppl, I encourage you to use the dang Softcups!!)


----------



## morganwhite7

P.s. Ashlee looks like the surge is over, you DEF ov'd yesterday if it hurt, so WOOHOO FOR YOU! 2WW TIME!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> P.s. Ashlee looks like the surge is over, you DEF ov'd yesterday if it hurt, so WOOHOO FOR YOU! 2WW TIME!

Yea I'm thinking the surge is over. The wondfo opk from this am looks like the first one which makes makes me think lh is going back down and the clinical guard opk is def negative so combined with achy cervix and o pains last night, I'm pretty sure that eggy is out. Come on little guys!:spermy: the wondfos are so sensitive that it kinda makes it hard. The cycle I got preggo before I jut used the clinical guard OPKs and it was so easy to tell my surge started and ended. Figured I might as well use both this round since I had some left over wondfos though.


----------



## morganwhite7

Bet that's exciting though.. just checked out your chart and that BD pattern is the bomb!!! Lol.. You should be gooooood to go, now onto the hard part 

But what a relief for no more O stress, can't wait to see what happens w/ those temps.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-what a positive test! Looks great! Now welcome to the tww! 
AFM-dead tired and have to clean the house. I want a nap!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh snap I took an opk and it was pos! We are totally bding tonight if dh likes it or not! :haha: we couldn't bd last night so dh....uh.... deposited into a soft cup but I spilled some of it putting it in :(. I'm so happy to see that pos opk! Hope I don't miss it having to wait until tonight.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Bet that's exciting though.. just checked out your chart and that BD pattern is the bomb!!! Lol.. You should be gooooood to go, now onto the hard part
> 
> But what a relief for no more O stress, can't wait to see what happens w/ those temps.

Lol thanks. I'm so happy to have o around the normal time. If I had to wait another 10-15 days I'd have gone crazy. Hoping to see a nice temp increase tomorrow too just to put my mind at ease. And now the tww....not sure what day ill test. Really don't want to see a bfn but 10dpo seems to be the lucky day this month, just worried that if I got a bfn at 10dpo ill be crushed and end up crying all day


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Oh snap I took an opk and it was pos! We are totally bding tonight if dh likes it or not! :haha: we couldn't bd last night so dh....uh.... deposited into a soft cup but I spilled some of it putting it in :(. I'm so happy to see that pos opk! Hope I don't miss it having to wait until tonight.

LOL!:haha: whatever works! Way to get it done! Haha. So glad you got that positive opk! DH can suck it up for one night and do some baby making ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Lol I'll just pull out all my tricks and make it to where he can't say no


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Make him!! 
Ashlee-I am glad your is happening at a normal time!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Make him!! 
Ashlee-I am glad your is happening at a normal time!!


----------



## RobertRedford

whooa so much to catch up on. I have been trying to stay off the computer on the weekends so OH and I can spend more time together, and I miss so much on here, haha. Hi to all the new ladies, I am Amanda! 



clynn11 said:


> AFM, BD at like 1am last night/this morning. What would you guys put that as on FF? AM for today or PM for yesterday?? I got so drunk last night. I haven't been drunk since my 21st birthday ugh. My head hurts and now I gotta leave to work- BOO!

Sorry about the hangover, but yay for BD'ing! I would count it as PM. 




prgirl_11 said:


> Hi girls! :wave: I was stalking your thread and loving the connection you all have. I don't really talk to anyone about our TTC journey so I would love to join you
> 
> I am currently 3DPO. DH and I have been married seven years and have been TTC #1 for exactly one year this month.
> 
> I have an irregular cycle but getting to know it very well since TTC. I am currently using the CBFM to detect ovulation and the SMEP. Was also using Pre-Seed but switched to organic, virgin, cold pressed coconut oil to avoid the exposure to parabens. I've been taking Vitex tincture every day and raw pre-natals.
> 
> This cycle is my first on NPC (natural progesterone cream). I actually just took my first dose ever about five hours ago. Not sure if I should have any symptoms from the NPC by now. Anywho...
> 
> We are hoping and praying that this is our month!
> 
> Lovely to meet you all!

Hi, nice to meet you! Goodluck trying. Welcome to this board, you've found a really great group of ladies! 



jury3 said:


> Welcome girls!
> 
> We use preseed too. Our donor isn't fond of it either, but uses it anyway. Things that might help increase fertile CM; drink lots of water around O time, drink grapefruit juice around O time, stop taking allergy meds if you take them bc they dry up fluids, some people use robitussin to thin out mucus...that's all I can think of right now.
> 
> Nichole-They say it's actually better to bd the day before or even 2 days before bc sperm will already be up there. With that temp dip you may O today. Can you park somewhere? Do it in a public restroom? Sneak off from people? There's got to be a way! Pretend you are horny teenagers, they always find a way! lol Either way, it only takes one. You could easily be preggo with one bd time. NOT a waste of clomid at all! Plus the clomid sometimes takes a few cycles to really get your cycle working correctly, so either way it's not a waste at all.

LOL at the teenager comment! 



NDTaber9211 said:


> The ewcm is back with a vengeance. We are going to try to bd tonight. Hope I don't miss it. We are stuck in the car with my mom for another 3 hours




NDTaber9211 said:


> Oh snap I took an opk and it was pos! We are totally bding tonight if dh likes it or not! :haha: we couldn't bd last night so dh....uh.... deposited into a soft cup but I spilled some of it putting it in :(. I'm so happy to see that pos opk! Hope I don't miss it having to wait until tonight.

WOOHOO! I hope you catch that egg! 



asmcsm said:


> Finally getting o pains in my right ovary woohoo! And my cervix has softened and opened up so there should be a nice temp spike tomorrow morning FX!!! Come on little guys, get that egg!!!:spermy:

yay for O pains! So glad your cycle is nearly bad to normal! 



TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks ladies! Yeah I'm pretty little but I'm also only 4'11....I'm hoping I stay small and just get a bump...

The bump is ADORABLE, Rachel! you're so petite, too! Can't wait to see more bump pics! How are you feeling?

To all the other preggo ladies, Morgan, Kara, how are you feeling? 

Nikki, how are your feet and the swelling? 

AFM, SO MUCH EWCM on Saturday night, as well as O pains and cramps. We BD'd Friday night, Saturday night, Sunday am and pm just to cover our bases, even though the chances of us getting pregnant naturally right now are slim. We will BD today and tomorrow too probably. Hope everyone had a great weekend! We were busy busy celebrating birthdays, 3 birthday parties in one weekend. It was kind of nice to be too busy to think about TTC, OH's varicocele, etc.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Why are natural conception slim now Amanda? 

I'm going to need a summary of what I missed later when I'm home lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- That sounds like freakin awesome BD!!! If you don't get preggo this cycle, I would def NOT BE DISCOURAGED! Don't give up bc once you get that SA done you'll feel heavenly and actually get to TRY knowing you did all you could do!

Wow, look at all of us online..!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Why are natural conception slim now Amanda?
> 
> I'm going to need a summary of what I missed later when I'm home lol

lol! We found out that OH has varicocele, and will be going in for a SA this week sometime. The doctor said that he had a pretty severe case and he would most likely need surgery to correct it. 
The frustrating part is that the varicocele may not be the reason why we aren't preggo yet, since many guys can have a varicocele and still be fertile. They say that varicoceles are responsible for 40% of male infertility, and of those who have surgery to correct it, 70% are able to father children.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- That sounds like freakin awesome BD!!! If you don't get preggo this cycle, I would def NOT BE DISCOURAGED! Don't give up bc once you get that SA done you'll feel heavenly and actually get to TRY knowing you did all you could do!
> 
> Wow, look at all of us online..!

Thanks, Morgan! I know, it must be a slow Monday for all of us at work! It was a lot of BD'ing :) I'm kind of trying to consider myself out, ie, were not going to get preggo without help, so lets just have sex and enjoy it, and maybe we will end up with a miracle baby :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-don't give up girl! I must have missed why you think your chances are slim? 
Julie-I may have to try the juice.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amanda-don't give up girl! I must have missed why you think your chances are slim?
> Julie-I may have to try the juice.

see my response to nichole above-- too lazy to retype :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Its okay we must have crossed posts sorry!


----------



## morganwhite7

I posted my BFP right after she posted that about her OH , I think that's why it might have been over looked.

Amanda- I'd be dragging his butt to the doc for those answers, any chance he'll go today? And do you get immediate results? 

Oh and I can't find ANYWHERE that will do a quantitative hcg test, and it's KILLING me. Guess that's what happens w/ no insurance though. I am stuck with anywhere who will provide free proof of pregnancy, in order to apply for the insurance. Frick I hate this s**t!! Gonna end up stuck in a scary planned parenthood clinic with abortionists.. NO!!

(My aunt is a nurse & works @ an OBGYN that's really nice and is actually checking if they accept 
Molina now.................. cross your fingers they do!!!)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg Nichole that is awesome lol! Bahaha what ever you gotta do....wouldn't it be funny if that's your conception story?

Fx for you all entering the tww!!

Amanda - I'm feeling pretty good. Nausea comes and goes. It really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be this weekend. Last night we actually went out for Mexican. My sense of smell is insane. Yesterday I thought my patient had food in the room. I was like, oh it smells sooooo good in here what did you eat?? Lmao....the boyfriend ate a slim Jim. I would have put money on some chicken or something...and my boobs are getting huge already. Huge for me anyways. I had to adjust my sports bra today so the girls could fit in lol. I guess it's time for a new one. 

Morgan - did you have a classic incision or one above your bikini line? They used to do classics back in the day, they do them now in emergencies. If it was classic there's no way you could vbac. And I can't imagine them letting you vbac so soon after a cesarean even if it was a normal cesarean.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan does your job not offer insurance?


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel it was a bikini cut, all the nurses said it looked really good and that they usually butcher emergency cesareans! But it looks pretty bad to me still.. It is still really purple and fresh, I mean it was only a few months ago. It just scares me be I was just chopped wide open, and now it needs to stay closed! Lol but idk, I just wasn't sure what they usually do in that scenario and if there was any chance they'd expect me to have a vaginal birth, bc I would prefer the least amount of complications, duh!!

And I think so, but I just started working here after our accident & I think you have to have worked here an entire year for benefits. At least I'll have been here for a year when/if my baby comes.. Idk what I'd do w/ no maternity leave!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh sorry Amanda, I was gone then. I actually found out about Morgans bfp on her journal. 
Morgan-I was an an emergency c-section, but my younger siblings were born naturally well my brother was induced but you get what I mean. I think it varies on the situation and health.


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> I posted my BFP right after she posted that about her OH , I think that's why it might have been over looked.
> 
> Amanda- I'd be dragging his butt to the doc for those answers, any chance he'll go today? And do you get immediate results?
> 
> Oh and I can't find ANYWHERE that will do a quantitative hcg test, and it's KILLING me. Guess that's what happens w/ no insurance though. I am stuck with anywhere who will provide free proof of pregnancy, in order to apply for the insurance. Frick I hate this s**t!! Gonna end up stuck in a scary planned parenthood clinic with abortionists.. NO!!
> 
> (My aunt is a nurse & works @ an OBGYN that's really nice and is actually checking if they accept
> Molina now.................. cross your fingers they do!!!)


Morgan, I got my quantitiative hCG tests through https://www.personalabs.com/pregnancy-tests.php

They have different labs they work with. I'm not sure where you are located but you can search according to your city and find the closest location. I paid $50 for mine and got results online the next day. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Oh sorry Amanda, I was gone then. I actually found out about Morgans bfp on her journal.
> Morgan-I was an an emergency c-section, but my younger siblings were born naturally well my brother was induced but you get what I mean. I think it varies on the situation and health.

No worries!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morgan if you want a vbac, you probably have a good shot at it. Just make sure you have a dr who wants to help you out and is interested in what YOU want.


----------



## goldstns

Robert- Thanks for asking.... they are pretty badly swollen. I think I am stuck with them for the rest of the pregnancy. I did water zumba sunday and it feels good to be in the water. Also, I am just hoping I can't get stretch marks on my feet... that would be horrible! 

Yesterday my neighbor (who we are close with) invited us over to go through there baby stuff... OMG got SOOOO much stuff! 2 HUGE buckets of baby clothing (NB-1 year old), a really nice stroller/car seat/ 2 bases. A baby bath. 2 front baby packs. 1 fleece car seat cover, a few little head holders, some bath toys.... it was soooo nice of them!


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Robert- Thanks for asking.... they are pretty badly swollen. I think I am stuck with them for the rest of the pregnancy. I did water zumba sunday and it feels good to be in the water. Also, I am just hoping I can't get stretch marks on my feet... that would be horrible!
> 
> Yesterday my neighbor (who we are close with) invited us over to go through there baby stuff... OMG got SOOOO much stuff! 2 HUGE buckets of baby clothing (NB-1 year old), a really nice stroller/car seat/ 2 bases. A baby bath. 2 front baby packs. 1 fleece car seat cover, a few little head holders, some bath toys.... it was soooo nice of them!

That's awesome!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki-Thats awesome, my friends little girl who is 1 has pooh bear stuff. Which I love and offered it to me a car seat base and stroller when she outgrows everything. But I don't feel right taking them.


----------



## pdxmom

Wow its only 10:15 and u girls have been soooo chatty :haha:

Ashlee --yaay for your o....you're bd timings looks awesome :) welcome to the 2ww :)

Nichole - gud thing u plan to pull out the big guns to get some bd in today...all the best hun :thumbup:

Nikki - aww sorry your feet r still so swollen...did u consider trying to soak them in some warm salted water?? yaay on the stuff u got...such nice neighbors :)

Amanda - i know u say chances for natural r low but i still wish u all the luck in the world hun :hugs:

Morgan - about the vbac ....in the surgery they had for me for my first ectopic they actually had to cut me open just like a csection...so my doc has already told me to b prepared for a csection wenever i have my baby...im sure ur in for a csection too ..

AFM - have been having all night dreams for the past 2 nights...so tired of them...and in my sleep i know tht im dreaming...i kinda get up drink some water and try to go bak to sleep thinking tht i broke the dream...but nope...it just starts from where i stopped...uuuuggghhhh...i know they say vivid dreams is a gud sign but i dont know wat exactly is vivid...last night all night i dreamt tht dh decided to marry this girl i went to high to with...i dono..its soo wierd i was soo upset all night and just cudnt get the dream to finish...wud this b categorised as vivid???? also lots of creamy cm wen i went to potty this morning  ... temp came down alil but its still up ...oh i also took a preg test and an opk...now theres a line on the opk ...its not positive but theres a line and i THINKKK i c sth on the preg test but im gonna take it as neg ...the worst part is i cant get a picture...booooooooo and i kinda spoilt the test by running my finger over it again and again :dohh:


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Wow its only 10:15 and u girls have been soooo chatty :haha:
> 
> Ashlee --yaay for your o....you're bd timings looks awesome :) welcome to the 2ww :)
> 
> Nichole - gud thing u plan to pull out the big guns to get some bd in today...all the best hun :thumbup:
> 
> Nikki - aww sorry your feet r still so swollen...did u consider trying to soak them in some warm salted water?? yaay on the stuff u got...such nice neighbors :)
> 
> Amanda - i know u say chances for natural r low but i still wish u all the luck in the world hun :hugs:
> 
> Morgan - about the vbac ....in the surgery they had for me for my first ectopic they actually had to cut me open just like a csection...so my doc has already told me to b prepared for a csection wenever i have my baby...im sure ur in for a csection too ..
> 
> AFM - have been having all night dreams for the past 2 nights...so tired of them...and in my sleep i know tht im dreaming...i kinda get up drink some water and try to go bak to sleep thinking tht i broke the dream...but nope...it just starts from where i stopped...uuuuggghhhh...i know they say vivid dreams is a gud sign but i dont know wat exactly is vivid...last night all night i dreamt tht dh decided to marry this girl i went to high to with...i dono..its soo wierd i was soo upset all night and just cudnt get the dream to finish...wud this b categorised as vivid???? also lots of creamy cm wen i went to potty this morning  ... temp came down alil but its still up ...oh i also took a preg test and an opk...now theres a line on the opk ...its not positive but theres a line and i THINKKK i c sth on the preg test but im gonna take it as neg ...the worst part is i cant get a picture...booooooooo and i kinda spoilt the test by running my finger over it again and again :dohh:

I have such high hopes for you this cycle! Your chart looks amazeballs! Looks triphasic to me which means you're 3 times more likely to be preggo than a biphasic chart! Also thinking that your dreams are a good sign. When I was preggo, the first vivid dream I had was my cousin had been killed or died or something like that and it just seemed SO real that it was upsetting.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia! That all is so exciting!!

This month, on 8DPO (BTW I also had a temp dip 7/8DPO, later found it was implantation) I stood up from my chair at work at creamy CM gushed out and it felt like AF, but no.. just a LOT of cm.. So I'd take that as a plus.. Especially after your progesterone peak, seeing as SOMETHING is still creating progesterone in your body to make the creamy cm. Maybe your corpus luteum was rescued by a bean! :)

FX'd for you sweetie it's looking fabulous!!

(Oh and plz plz plz retest tomorrow!!!)


----------



## RobertRedford

Sonia, I have really good feelings for you this month! can't wait to see your tests!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh and I forgot to say:

SEPTEMBER 10TH @ 4 p.m. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



(I swear I will go NUTS before then. But just did another ClearBlue and it says "pregnant", so FX'd we're good!)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-I can't wait for you to test!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Thanks girls...itbh im kinda starting to get my hopes up....i really dont want to but i cant help myself :dohh: also im confused as to wat ill do if i do get preggo...we r supposed to go to chicago next tuesday for my sils baby shower...im thinking i shudnt travel if i was infact preg...bcos my doc will want to keep a closer check on my levels with my history of 2 ectopics...BUT i DONT DONT DONT wanna tell my in laws ....jeeezzz confusion...well i guess we shud find out in any case before the trip :dohh:


----------



## BubsMom17

Morgan - My doctor's office doesn't do HcG tests AT ALL! The only way they confirm pregnancy is with an ultrasound at 7-9 weeks... It is so nerve wracking that whole time... 

Newly preg ladies with gas: Yes, it is horrible for a while! Sometimes with me it got pretty toxic! LOL! But I started takin magnesium and calcium together every night (400 mgs magnesium and 1200 mgs calcium) and it helped tremendously! It helps keeps the lining of your intestines relaxed to keep things moving, so constipation will be better, too.

Rachel - You are too cute! You are gonna just be the cutest little preg ever! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww thanks Emily! I hope so lol. I take a calcium/mag supplement twice a day bc I don't drink milk. And I got a value size thing of tums and gas x which seem to help. I have never had it this bad lol


----------



## BubsMom17

Yeah I started the high dose magnesium and calcium supplements for headaches/migraines, and it was a happy coincidence that my digestion improved as well!


----------



## goldstns

Sonia- I didn't try that, but I should... warm water and salt. How much salt?

AFM- GREAT NEWS!!! : DH just passed our division chief in the hall and said "so did you get the job offer yet?". He said no I haven't seen it (its to change his status from a contractor to a permanent staff). She said she signed all of her forms and he should be getting it any day now from his group leader! YAY!!!!! I believe we will have him start 3 weeks from today (if we have any say) because then he will be able to still take our trip over Labor Day week. Otherwise if he has to start it this Monday (they only start people every other Monday when its a new pay period) then he starts with zero leave. So if this is all true (which I believe it is) then we can start the AWESOME insurance in a few weeks and he can be a permanent employee (which also means better status for child care in the building next to us)! Now I just can't wait to see the offer letter to see what his pay will be... hoping for a raise and if not maybe he can use the next 2 weeks to negotiate the pay if needed.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh Emily sometimes it hurts SO BAD! Like how can a GAS bubble do that to a girl?! Jeesh. But yeah lots of Tums for me too! :)

Nikki- THAT IS AWESOME!!! Yay for better benefits! 

And I have a question for you ladies, I think amanda the vitamin queen might be able to help best though ;) But have you ever heard of taking a certain supplement to better enable your body to absorb the nutrients from the vitamin? Like I heard it's hard for your body to just absorb the vitamins without (maybe Iron?) a certain element. I just can't remember. Bc I remember my doc giving me a certain prenatal with an added ingredient for that purpose. Lol okay that's all.

I think I might go freakin loony by Sept 10th!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Okay, so I think I'm shooting for 14DPO to test. That will be August 31st, the day we go to SF and day before the Jason Mraz concert. I just have a feeling that I will get a BFN at 10DPO so unless I get some serious implantation cramps or bleeding at 5-6DPO I'm shooting for later. Plus, would be nice to take it in the morning with DH there.


----------



## pdxmom

So this gas tht u girls talk abt...is it like passing lots if gas or does it feel like muscles cramps in you belly..cos I've been feeling some of those since last night..I thought they r cramps but the feel like a tight tight muscle...is tht gas?


----------



## pdxmom

Nikki in a small bucket I'd say put 3/4 cup to a cup of salt...logic being the salt kinda sucks out the water retention and loosens the sore muscles


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> So this gas tht u girls talk abt...is it like passing lots if gas or does it feel like muscles cramps in you belly..cos I've been feeling some of those since last night..I thought they r cramps but the feel like a tight tight muscle...is tht gas?

 For me the gas felt like sharp pains and then the muscles in my abdomen would tighten up. And they can happen all over your abdomen, not just one spot


----------



## morganwhite7

Best way to describe it is a bit ew, but you know how you feel before diarrhea like OUCH GOTTA GO feeling.. lol thats about it. I had it starting 7DPO and thought I was having baby pokes in my belly, I posted about it 2 days before my BFP. They were gas bubbles you could feel from the outside, that's how bad they were!

Lol if you can fart and it feels better that's gas.. Other than that think diarrhea pain.. Lol TMI but so true!!

P.s. I agree with Ashlee, def sharp pains sometimes.


----------



## RobertRedford

gas pains are the worst. I only had them once while preggo though, luckily!

Morgan, I know what you are talking about but I am not sure what vitamin it is. Possibly calcium? You'd have to ask a doctor..


Ash, best of luck holding out until 14dpo to test! I can NEVER wait that long, ha.


----------



## pdxmom

so well i supposed then ive been having gas too :wacko: definitely feel some pin like or some muscles spasms here and there...well i think ive at some point of time got every freaking symptoms there is ...oh wait...ive not got tender breasts...breasts did hurt yday but they werent tender to the touch...the muscles near my armpit hurt alot...:wacko:


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> gas pains are the worst. I only had them once while preggo though, luckily!
> 
> Morgan, I know what you are talking about but I am not sure what vitamin it is. Possibly calcium? You'd have to ask a doctor..
> 
> 
> Ash, best of luck holding out until 14dpo to test! I can NEVER wait that long, ha.

Haha I know you couldn't ;) last time we tried waiting together you caved in less than 24 hours hahaha. I'm shooting for 14DPO but I'll be happy if I can make it to 12 haha



pdxmom said:


> so well i supposed then ive been having gas too :wacko: definitely feel some pin like or some muscles spasms here and there...well i think ive at some point of time got every freaking symptoms there is ...oh wait...ive not got tender breasts...breasts did hurt yday but they werent tender to the touch...the muscles near my armpit hurt alot...:wacko:

Yay! Those are great signs!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia- I wanna say you're pregnant so bad!! Lol. I swear every symptom you list is one I had last week!!!

Different feeling gas, crampy starting later, creamy cm, vivid dreams, boobs hurt by your armpit, ALL GREAT! Seriously pumped for you.. if your temps are higher again tomorrow will you plz plzzz test?!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, best of luck holding out until 14dpo to test! I can NEVER wait that long, ha.
> 
> Haha I know you couldn't ;) last time we tried waiting together you caved in less than 24 hours hahaha. I'm shooting for 14DPO but I'll be happy if I can make it to 12 hahaClick to expand...

bwahahaha I forgot about that. EPIC FAIL! I am on CD 18, and I didn't use OPK's (forgot) so I'm guessing that I O'd last night/today, due to having tons of EWCM on Saturday night. If that is the case, AF is due 8/31 (my sisters bday!) and I will try to hold out testing until then. She is having a big birthday party that weekend (So I can't go to Jason Mraz, poo) and I will test sat am just so I know if its safe to drink or not.


----------



## clynn11

Omg. I feel like poop. Negative OPK today. So dizzy I can't stand it. O'ing Wed. (CD12) like I have the past 4 cycles i'm sure. FX we can get in some BD- both of us feel like complete crap.


----------



## clynn11

Hey 8/31 is my sister's birthday too :)


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Hey 8/31 is my sister's birthday too :)

Aw man sorry you feel yucky! I think I recall that your hubs and I have the same birthday, too!


----------



## clynn11

I think his is the same birthday as Nikki's hubbies? March 27th :)\

And thanks, idk wtf is up but I feel like I drank a gallon of vodka last night. I drank Saturday night but not so much where I should still be feeling it today! uughhhh

just stalked your FB- so day before yours ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> I think his is the same birthday as Nikki's hubbies? March 27th :)\
> 
> And thanks, idk wtf is up but I feel like I drank a gallon of vodka last night. I drank Saturday night but not so much where I should still be feeling it today! uughhhh

I feel that way when I am dehydrated, often the day after a bad hangover. Hydrate! (aka, me, today. Saturday night was rough)

Mine is March 28th!


----------



## clynn11

Thanks- I figured it's because i'm dehydrated. I've drank so much water since i've woke up and am starting to feel a bit better :)


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- yes my DH's is March 27th!


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Thanks- I figured it's because i'm dehydrated. I've drank so much water since i've woke up and am starting to feel a bit better :)

downside of drinking: feeling like pure shit for days afterwards. Even if you drink on a saturday expecting to feel better by monday for work. nope.


----------



## morganwhite7

Cassidy- Get to BD!! And tomorrow, and the next day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks- I figured it's because i'm dehydrated. I've drank so much water since i've woke up and am starting to feel a bit better :)
> 
> downside of drinking: feeling like pure shit for days afterwards. Even if you drink on a saturday expecting to feel better by monday for work. nope.Click to expand...

Hah! I literally posted the same thing on Cassidy's facebook...Boo about not getting to see Jason :(


Cassidy- You and DH need to feel better!!! BD-A THON needs to happen for you this month!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

I know Ashlee, I wanna BD for her!! WITH A SOFTCUP! 

Lol.


----------



## RobertRedford

I hope you both feel better soon, Cassidy! and, one word: Lingerie. lots of it this week. should guarantee that BD'ing happens! :winkwink:


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks- I figured it's because i'm dehydrated. I've drank so much water since i've woke up and am starting to feel a bit better :)
> 
> downside of drinking: feeling like pure shit for days afterwards. Even if you drink on a saturday expecting to feel better by monday for work. nope.Click to expand...
> 
> Hah! I literally posted the same thing on Cassidy's facebook...Boo about not getting to see Jason :(
> 
> 
> Cassidy- You and DH need to feel better!!! BD-A THON needs to happen for you this month!!!Click to expand...

LOl great minds think alike! and total boo!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nicki-yay for the job!!
Boo for no Jason
AFM-I am still cleaning my house grr. I hate cleaning. You guys are so chatty today!


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh wow that's great news Sandy, I just can't imagine someone forcing me to deliver vaginally it seems SO RISKY! Wouldn't you say?! I just want NO COMPLICATIONS and we are on Medicaid, so I wasn't sure if they'd even give me an option. But yeah I hear VBACs are frowned upon unless you're a super mom, but my c-section was an emergency and I had a lot of trauma, so I can imagine them thinking another this soon would be okay.. Lol but thanks for the insight on that. I'm sure they'll answer my ?s soon enough, I am just a liiiiiittle impatient. ;)
> 
> Anyone else have any idea if they would deny me of a c-section?

I totally agree with you on it being totally super risky, especially in such a short time frame. My doctor doen't even want to do a c-section within 12 months if she doesn't have to. She said to try to wait til September to get pregnant, so I'm almost there anyway. I can't imagine they would make you VBAC. If so, I'd find a new doctor!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh Sandy I hope not!! I would be so terrified. Would you ever consider a VBAC this soon? I feel like on my very 1st prenatal appointment all I'll want to talk about is birth!! Haha. I'm just one of those people.. NEED. ANSWERS. NOW!!! Lol. But within 12 months you mean like me, how I'll be having another csection exactly 12 months after the other? So she cleared you to TTC after waiting 6 months? Hmm jw, since I never dared to tell the doc we would TTC again this soon.


----------



## asmcsm

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/conception/two-week-wait-activity-list#.UhKGPNiXn40

This article made me laugh. 14 Things to do when 14 days seem like forever...the TWW has only just started and it's already driving me nuts!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-That's hilarious!!


----------



## frsttimemama

I definitely wouldn't consider a VBAC. I will never VBAC. EVER. Trying for a vaginal birth cost me my baby; if I'd had a c-section, everything would be completely fine. I'm totally just like you with answers. I always need answers. I have to have a plan, even if it's going to change, I have to have a plan in place so I know how things might go! It drives my hubby nuts lol. We talked about TTC at my 4 week follow up at the end of July. We said we wanted to as soon as possible. She said to try to wait until September to get pregnant (that would put me at exactly a year, too! I conceived the last weekend of September 2012). My doctor was absolutely wonderful, and I'm going to keep her. At my follow up appointment at 4 weeks we talked about delivery and c-sections and all of that already, and I'm not even pregnant!

I did an OPK as soon as I got home.. TOTALLY NEGATIVE. Ugh! WTF? I feel like I'm never going to O! I'm already CD16.. Shouldn't it be happening soon?!?! We were talking about getting pregnant today.. and I told hubby I feel like it's never going to happen. He says to be patient. I don't have any idea how he can be so patient.. I wish I could have a little of it though! I'm back home and back on track.. drinking water, eating healthy, low caffiene, OPK's, temping, and BD'ing about every other day.. I don't know that there is anything else I can do. And that's what he says.. we are doing everything we can and we just have to wait, that it will be our turn soon. I hope he's right! 

Oh, and I do believe vitamin C helps with the absorption of iron to whoever mentioned it :)


----------



## RobertRedford

cracking up at that link, Ashlee!

"6. Make an appeal to the committee meeting going on inside you. Sperm, egg, uterus, corpus luteum, progesterone &#8211; they are in there either making a baby or not. Treat them like any other unruly committee you&#8217;ve ever addressed. Yes that&#8217;s right, go ahead and talk to them. Put your hands on your stomach and tell them how much you respect them. Make your best argument in favor of a baby, and then let them decide. It&#8217;s out of your hands. Addressing the committee within earshot of normal people is not recommended."


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> cracking up at that link, Ashlee!
> 
> "6. Make an appeal to the committee meeting going on inside you. Sperm, egg, uterus, corpus luteum, progesterone  they are in there either making a baby or not. Treat them like any other unruly committee youve ever addressed. Yes thats right, go ahead and talk to them. Put your hands on your stomach and tell them how much you respect them. Make your best argument in favor of a baby, and then let them decide. Its out of your hands. Addressing the committee within earshot of normal people is not recommended."

Or within earshot of your husband! :dohh: He already thinks I'm nuts he caught me telling my body what to do the other day!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cowgirl07 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> cracking up at that link, Ashlee!
> 
> "6. Make an appeal to the committee meeting going on inside you. Sperm, egg, uterus, corpus luteum, progesterone  they are in there either making a baby or not. Treat them like any other unruly committee youve ever addressed. Yes thats right, go ahead and talk to them. Put your hands on your stomach and tell them how much you respect them. Make your best argument in favor of a baby, and then let them decide. Its out of your hands. Addressing the committee within earshot of normal people is not recommended."
> 
> Or within earshot of your husband! :dohh: He already thinks I'm nuts he caught me telling my body what to do the other day!Click to expand...

Haha that cracks me up! Nothing would surprise my husband though, not that he wouldn't think I'm nuts.. :)


----------



## RobertRedford

In the final few hours of the day at work and i am so bored. its so slow. so close to the end of the day, yet so far away, hahahaa.

having some pretty serious cramping and my boobs hurt. I bet I O'd today. Will take an opk when I get home even though it will most likely be negative by now.


----------



## asmcsm

My hubby probably wouldn't be surprised...lol

I really need to find something to distract me during the TWW this time though. I'm already going insane and it's only day 1. I need to get a life outside of TTC... lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am waiting for dh to get home its 5 here. Then I will convince him to go get groceries with me, maybe.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh I want to be home! Almost to red bluff. About 3 hours from there. Dh better be ready to bd :haha:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy drink pickle juice!!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> My hubby probably wouldn't be surprised...lol
> 
> I really need to find something to distract me during the TWW this time though. I'm already going insane and it's only day 1. I need to get a life outside of TTC... lol

me too. I need a hobby, or maybe multiple hobbies. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Ugh I want to be home! Almost to red bluff. About 3 hours from there. Dh better be ready to bd :haha:

woohoo! Hopefully you don't hit any traffic on your way! I hope you can find the energy to BD! Generally the last thing I ever want to do after a road trip is to BD!


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Cassidy drink pickle juice!!!!

whaat? is this a new hang over cure that I never knew about? 

OH normally sticks me and lets me sit with fluids for a bit in the living room ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> woohoo! Hopefully you don't hit any traffic on your way! I hope you can find the energy to BD! Generally the last thing I ever want to do after a road trip is to BD!

That's what I'm worried about with dh. Idk if I can convince him to get it on.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy I am totally sorry for asking that I wasn't even thinking.. But yeah I can understand your reasoning. I can't imagine. I was just scared they'd make me do a vbac since we have Medicaid (Well get THIS: DH has DOUBLE COVERAGE United/Aetna from his parents!!!!!). But I'll def ask the doctor first thing when I go!!

And Amanda that one you posted is SO HILARIOUS!! Lol talking to your egg- don't we wish!!!


----------



## pdxmom

hahahah tht link is hilarious...and now dh has seen me talking to my tummy so many times tht he no longer thinks its weird .... lol

Morgan yes i am goin to test tomorrow... :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> My hubby probably wouldn't be surprised...lol
> 
> I really need to find something to distract me during the TWW this time though. I'm already going insane and it's only day 1. I need to get a life outside of TTC... lol
> 
> me too. I need a hobby, or maybe multiple hobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I want to be home! Almost to red bluff. About 3 hours from there. Dh better be ready to bd :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo! Hopefully you don't hit any traffic on your way! I hope you can find the energy to BD! Generally the last thing I ever want to do after a road trip is to BD!Click to expand...

I'm thinking perhaps I will start crocheting again. Baby blankets??


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> My hubby probably wouldn't be surprised...lol
> 
> I really need to find something to distract me during the TWW this time though. I'm already going insane and it's only day 1. I need to get a life outside of TTC... lol
> 
> me too. I need a hobby, or maybe multiple hobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I want to be home! Almost to red bluff. About 3 hours from there. Dh better be ready to bd :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo! Hopefully you don't hit any traffic on your way! I hope you can find the energy to BD! Generally the last thing I ever want to do after a road trip is to BD!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking perhaps I will start crocheting again. Baby blankets??Click to expand...

can I commission to you make me a pair of baby booties? pretty puhlease? :winkwink:


----------



## morganwhite7

Ooh Ashlee I wanted to learn to crochet when I was last preggo, but never got around to it.. I might try this winter when I get cabin fever. They would be great BFP gifts!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't know how to crochet but I like quilting-I see some amazing pooh fabric at the store and I want it so bad! I resist the urge.


----------



## RobertRedford

I've been having a really strong urge to back to school and get my masters, or go to law school. Thinking that maybe I'll kill some time by enrolling in a class or two. Of course I am sure that I will regret it as soon as I am halfway into finals week.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> My hubby probably wouldn't be surprised...lol
> 
> I really need to find something to distract me during the TWW this time though. I'm already going insane and it's only day 1. I need to get a life outside of TTC... lol
> 
> me too. I need a hobby, or maybe multiple hobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I want to be home! Almost to red bluff. About 3 hours from there. Dh better be ready to bd :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo! Hopefully you don't hit any traffic on your way! I hope you can find the energy to BD! Generally the last thing I ever want to do after a road trip is to BD!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking perhaps I will start crocheting again. Baby blankets??Click to expand...
> 
> can I commission to you make me a pair of baby booties? pretty puhlease? :winkwink:Click to expand...

YES!! I made a newborn fireman costume for my bosses because they do a tone of newborn photography and the fireman boots were my favorite part lol They were so tiny and cute!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> can I commission to you make me a pair of baby booties? pretty puhlease? :winkwink:
> 
> YES!! I made a newborn fireman costume for my bosses because they do a tone of newborn photography and the fireman boots were my favorite part lol They were so tiny and cute!!Click to expand...

So...in that case...can you make a full sized fireman costume to fit my OH? :winkwink: btw, love your bosses work. If they were closer I would sooo have them do our engagement/wedding pics!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ooh Ashlee I wanted to learn to crochet when I was last preggo, but never got around to it.. I might try this winter when I get cabin fever. They would be great BFP gifts!

I taught myself while I was working in the salon. People around here don't have a lot of money so the salon didn't stay as busy as if I were working at one in the bay area so I had a lot of down time. I made some fun stuff, but man my hand would hurt and cramp so bad at the end of the day lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

DH taught me that years ago. Dunno why it works but it totally does


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> can I commission to you make me a pair of baby booties? pretty puhlease? :winkwink:
> 
> YES!! I made a newborn fireman costume for my bosses because they do a tone of newborn photography and the fireman boots were my favorite part lol They were so tiny and cute!!Click to expand...
> 
> So...in that case...can you make a full sized fireman costume to fit my OH? btw, love your bosses work. If they were closer I would sooo have them do our engagement/wedding pics!Click to expand...

bahahaha that would be a challenge. 

I love working for them, they're seriously the greatest employers ever and basically like my second parents...don't tell the in-laws that... I had them do my senior pictures, boudoir pictures, wedding pictures and will probably have them do maternity in addition to baby pictures. I'm going to be their slave for life lol. Basically the whole time we were shooting in SF my boss was calling me his bitch lmao


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> can I commission to you make me a pair of baby booties? pretty puhlease? :winkwink:
> 
> YES!! I made a newborn fireman costume for my bosses because they do a tone of newborn photography and the fireman boots were my favorite part lol They were so tiny and cute!!Click to expand...
> 
> So...in that case...can you make a full sized fireman costume to fit my OH? btw, love your bosses work. If they were closer I would sooo have them do our engagement/wedding pics!Click to expand...
> 
> bahahaha that would be a challenge.
> 
> I love working for them, they're seriously the greatest employers ever and basically like my second parents...don't tell the in-laws that... I had them do my senior pictures, boudoir pictures, wedding pictures and will probably have them do maternity in addition to baby pictures. I'm going to be their slave for life lol. Basically the whole time we were shooting in SF my boss was calling me his bitch lmaoClick to expand...

 OH was a fireman stripper for halloween a few years ago...It was amazeballs. 

oooh. I want to have another boudoir shoot done sooo badly, but the lady who did my last just raised her prices..shes only shooting in film now so a shoot with her, plus hair and make up is $3600, not including prints. ugggghhhh.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I knit more then I crochet. The crochet lingo hurts my brain when I'm working with a pattern.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> I knit more then I crochet. The crochet lingo hurts my brain when I'm working with a pattern.

I used to know how to do both...way back in elementary school. I don't think I could do either now!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> OH was a fireman stripper for halloween a few years ago...It was amazeballs.
> 
> oooh. I want to have another boudoir shoot done sooo badly, but the lady who did my last just raised her prices..shes only shooting in film now so a shoot with her, plus hair and make up is $3600, not including prints. ugggghhhh.

hahaha

the boudoir shoot is sooo much fun. At first I was a little shy but by the end I didn't really care lmao. Now my bosses have seen me full monty on several occasions, including when we did the underwater shoot recently lol. I will actually be doing the hair and makeup for the boudoir shoots once we move to our new location. I think it's going to be $125 for that...not sure what they're charging for the sessions now. They actually travel around the country teaching classes on boudoir photography and are in the process of making training videos.




NDTaber9211 said:


> I knit more then I crochet. The crochet lingo hurts my brain when I'm working with a pattern.

I'm a little afraid to knit lmao knowing clumsy me, I'd end up poking out my eyeball with those needles somehow


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> OH was a fireman stripper for halloween a few years ago...It was amazeballs.
> 
> oooh. I want to have another boudoir shoot done sooo badly, but the lady who did my last just raised her prices..shes only shooting in film now so a shoot with her, plus hair and make up is $3600, not including prints. ugggghhhh.
> 
> hahaha
> 
> the boudoir shoot is sooo much fun. At first I was a little shy but by the end I didn't really care lmao. Now my bosses have seen me full monty on several occasions, including when we did the underwater shoot recently lol. I will actually be doing the hair and makeup for the boudoir shoots once we move to our new location. I think it's going to be $125 for that...not sure what they're charging for the sessions now.Click to expand...

no better way to get to know your bosses and coworkers than to get naked? hah. 

Interesting.... Red Bluff isn't _thaaaaat_ far away from me! Even with gas it would be faar less than who I did mine with last time !


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> OH was a fireman stripper for halloween a few years ago...It was amazeballs.
> 
> oooh. I want to have another boudoir shoot done sooo badly, but the lady who did my last just raised her prices..shes only shooting in film now so a shoot with her, plus hair and make up is $3600, not including prints. ugggghhhh.
> 
> hahaha
> 
> the boudoir shoot is sooo much fun. At first I was a little shy but by the end I didn't really care lmao. Now my bosses have seen me full monty on several occasions, including when we did the underwater shoot recently lol. I will actually be doing the hair and makeup for the boudoir shoots once we move to our new location. I think it's going to be $125 for that...not sure what they're charging for the sessions now.Click to expand...
> 
> no better way to get to know your bosses and coworkers than to get naked? hah.
> 
> Interesting.... Red Bluff isn't _thaaaaat_ far away from me! Even with gas it would be faar less than who I did mine with last time !Click to expand...

Haha you're probably right!

I want to say my wedding was around $2999 not including my prints, though it did include my proofs which come in a fancy little box so I'm sure the boudoir session is less than that.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> OH was a fireman stripper for halloween a few years ago...It was amazeballs.
> 
> oooh. I want to have another boudoir shoot done sooo badly, but the lady who did my last just raised her prices..shes only shooting in film now so a shoot with her, plus hair and make up is $3600, not including prints. ugggghhhh.
> 
> hahaha
> 
> the boudoir shoot is sooo much fun. At first I was a little shy but by the end I didn't really care lmao. Now my bosses have seen me full monty on several occasions, including when we did the underwater shoot recently lol. I will actually be doing the hair and makeup for the boudoir shoots once we move to our new location. I think it's going to be $125 for that...not sure what they're charging for the sessions now.Click to expand...
> 
> no better way to get to know your bosses and coworkers than to get naked? hah.
> 
> Interesting.... Red Bluff isn't _thaaaaat_ far away from me! Even with gas it would be faar less than who I did mine with last time !Click to expand...
> 
> Haha you're probably right!Click to expand...

I'm going to PM you to get more info! I want to surprise OH with it....but I don't know how to do it and keep it a surprise from him, haha.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, it's okay. I totally understand. :) I t is just how I feel. I kinda feel like I should feel like i am missing out by not having one naturally, but I just don't. I will have lots of fears and questions whenever I get preggo again. I have a boatload now.. lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

A lot to catch up on today, chatty ladies!!!

I had the WORST day! :( I think I forgot to tell you girls I finally got my promotion last Friday! Long story short, I had to apply through my own company which was dumb to begin with...and then I had to sign a "letter of intent". My supervisor had given me my anticipated raise...on a freakin post it note (which was about $2.50 an hour) and told me that was what they had proposed but to wait for the letter. Well, when the letter came the hourly amount was an additional $1.50/hr over was she had told me. I thought I got lucky and signed away, called DH ecstatic etc. showed my supervisor when she got in that day, thinking shed be thrilled I got more only to find out it was all a mistake and they had to fix it. I simply said to her "this is a signed legal document" (which is clearly stated on document that came from our corporate office). Long story short it turned in a huge HR ordeal and that one comment landed me in my big bosses office getting reamed out, i mean REAMED OUT bc "I shouldn't have signed something I thought was wrong...really?!? I didn't think it was fucking wrong!! And i wasnt being ungrateful about the money, i was just questioning a document that came with a dollar amount on it from corporate!! What kind of company sends out a letter with a raise withoit a supervisior approving it first?!? Ugh, I was so upset and then my crazy preggo hormones WOULD NOT let me stop crying! Sorry for the long story, but I hated today :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

I wish i had the guts to do a boudoir shoot- but I don't think I will ever have the courage. Our wedding pictures were $700 which is average here. That including prints and the cd. We had a friend do the video and she is bringing it back next week!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Disneybaby26 said:


> A lot to catch up on today, chatty ladies!!!
> 
> I had the WORST day! :( I think I forgot to tell you girls I finally got my promotion last Friday! Long story short, I had to apply through my own company which was dumb to begin with...and then I had to sign a "letter of intent". My supervisor had given me my anticipated raise...on a freakin post it note (which was about $2.50 an hour) and told me that was what they had proposed but to wait for the letter. Well, when the letter came the hourly amount was an additional $1.50/hr over was she had told me. I thought I got lucky and signed away, called DH ecstatic etc. showed my supervisor when she got in that day, thinking shed be thrilled I got more only to find out it was all a mistake and they had to fix it. I simply said to her "this is a signed legal document" (which is clearly stated on document that came from our corporate office). Long story short it turned in a huge HR ordeal and that one comment landed me in my big bosses office getting reamed out, i mean REAMED OUT bc "I shouldn't have signed something I thought was wrong...really?!? I didn't think it was fucking wrong!! And i wasnt being ungrateful about the money, i was just questioning a document that came with a dollar amount on it from corporate!! What kind of company sends out a letter with a raise withoit a supervisior approving it first?!? Ugh, I was so upset and then my crazy preggo hormones WOULD NOT let me stop crying! Sorry for the long story, but I hated today :(

Sorry about the bad day! That sounds kind of ridiculous


----------



## pdxmom

Awww kara ...im sorry u had such a lousy day ....cuddle up with dh in the eve and make yourself feel better sweetie :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

I had to update because I was just too excited lol clinical guard OPKs are now stark white negative and the wondfos are super light woohoo!!! Just makes ovulation seem more real lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Cowgirl07 said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> A lot to catch up on today, chatty ladies!!!
> 
> I had the WORST day! :( I think I forgot to tell you girls I finally got my promotion last Friday! Long story short, I had to apply through my own company which was dumb to begin with...and then I had to sign a "letter of intent". My supervisor had given me my anticipated raise...on a freakin post it note (which was about $2.50 an hour) and told me that was what they had proposed but to wait for the letter. Well, when the letter came the hourly amount was an additional $1.50/hr over was she had told me. I thought I got lucky and signed away, called DH ecstatic etc. showed my supervisor when she got in that day, thinking shed be thrilled I got more only to find out it was all a mistake and they had to fix it. I simply said to her "this is a signed legal document" (which is clearly stated on document that came from our corporate office). Long story short it turned in a huge HR ordeal and that one comment landed me in my big bosses office getting reamed out, i mean REAMED OUT bc "I shouldn't have signed something I thought was wrong...really?!? I didn't think it was fucking wrong!! And i wasnt being ungrateful about the money, i was just questioning a document that came with a dollar amount on it from corporate!! What kind of company sends out a letter with a raise withoit a supervisior approving it first?!? Ugh, I was so upset and then my crazy preggo hormones WOULD NOT let me stop crying! Sorry for the long story, but I hated today :(
> 
> Sorry about the bad day! That sounds kind of ridiculousClick to expand...

Agree! Absolutely ridiculous! Hope your night is better :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay for O Ashlee- that's freakin awesome!! Soooo hoping for your rainbow baby!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> I had to update because I was just too excited lol clinical guard OPKs are now stark white negative and the wondfos are super light woohoo!!! Just makes ovulation seem more real lol

Yay! :) Excited for you!! Fingers crossed for good results!! 

AFM, Mine are still stark white negative and I'm CD16. Ugh! I have one stick left, and I'm holding it til just before bed. Then I'll use it. I'm going to buy more before work in the morning. Some people drink. Some people smoke. And some people pee on sticks.. haha! Seriously though, I don't know what's going on. I'm getting worried I won't O! Can it just change color during one day? Does it build up for a day or a few days? I've never had a positive OPK so I'm not really sure what to expect with the OPK's. On the bright side, I have a doctor's appointment in a little less than a month so I'll have some temps to show her and maybe she will be able to get some info from that. I'm not beyond asking for the Clomid, but I'm not sure hubby will be on board with it since I had an AF.. I'm going to bring it up tonight and see how he feels.. he's all about being patient. He doesn't get the absolute terror I have that I won't be able to get pregnant again after it taking 10 months last time..


----------



## Disneybaby26

Firsttime- I had ZERO belief in OPKs until this month. I'm a late Oer too and I just get stressed and frustrated that they don't turn and give up...this month I vowed I would stick with it...and even after they got close to positive and then totally negative I just kept testing and then BAM!!! Huge positive for a day and a half, that gave us perfect bd timing and our rainbow bfp! I know it's annoying and frustrating but try and stick with it, hun!! Xo


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee-where are you?? How are you feeling?? When are you testing??

Sonia-I can't wait to see some test pics from you!!!

Eeek fingers crossed for you girls!!


----------



## clynn11

I just slept another 3 hours after pounding a gallon of water and feel sooooooooooooooo much better! The room is no longer spinning! YAY!

Kara- :( :hugs: wtf man that is messed up they chewed you out over THEIR mistake, i'm sorry hun :hugs:

Rachel- omg, we don't have pickles but now i'm craving one badly :(

AFM, Idk if we'll get more BD'ing in. Kevin's doctor, since she no longer believes he is telling the truth, cut him off ALL MEDS. He's withdrawling pretty bad. He's taken like 4 hot baths today and I keep giving him massages. He's in tears with how bad his back hurts and how bad his restless legs are. I feel so bad for him :(


----------



## HWPG

Agreed with Kara. I was at cd14, cd15, cd16 and losing faith. Thought I had messed up my clomid. Then on cd17 - positive! Also, my I.c.s were positive before and after the digital - which only gave me ONE smile in 24 hours, with like five or six other positive I.c.s. FF has my ovulation at cd18. So it can still happen!


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> Firsttime- I had ZERO belief in OPKs until this month. I'm a late Oer too and I just get stressed and frustrated that they don't turn and give up...this month I vowed I would stick with it...and even after they got close to positive and then totally negative I just kept testing and then BAM!!! Huge positive for a day and a half, that gave us perfect bd timing and our rainbow bfp! I know it's annoying and frustrating but try and stick with it, hun!! Xo

Thanks! I'm sure trying! It's scary for me.. like they make me feel like my body doesn't work right or something. When you say late, how late is "late", just out of curiosity? I'm not going to quit, but I'm going to keep temping and all of that, too. Thank you :)

What is a biphasic chart vs. a triphasic chart just out of curiosity??


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG Cassidy-I'm so sorry Kevin isn't feeling well again :( You two have had to deal with way too much!! You are such a good and caring little wifey, and fur mommy!! You deserve so much hun! Thinking of you and hoping DH feels better soon! Xoxo


----------



## frsttimemama

HWPG said:


> Agreed with Kara. I was at cd14, cd15, cd16 and losing faith. Thought I had messed up my clomid. Then on cd17 - positive! Also, my I.c.s were positive before and after the digital - which only gave me ONE smile in 24 hours, with like five or six other positive I.c.s. FF has my ovulation at cd18. So it can still happen!

Thanks! I'm just going to keep peeing on sticks and taking my temp I guess! Haha. Oh and BD'ing. It's gotta happen sooner or later!


----------



## Disneybaby26

frsttimemama said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Firsttime- I had ZERO belief in OPKs until this month. I'm a late Oer too and I just get stressed and frustrated that they don't turn and give up...this month I vowed I would stick with it...and even after they got close to positive and then totally negative I just kept testing and then BAM!!! Huge positive for a day and a half, that gave us perfect bd timing and our rainbow bfp! I know it's annoying and frustrating but try and stick with it, hun!! Xo
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure trying! It's scary for me.. like they make me feel like my body doesn't work right or something. When you say late, how late is "late", just out of curiosity? I'm not going to quit, but I'm going to keep temping and all of that, too. Thank you :)
> 
> What is a biphasic chart vs. a triphasic chart just out of curiosity??Click to expand...

This month was CD19 (positive OPK CD18), thank God!! Cycle before that was CD26 (i had given up on OPKs lol). The first time I got preggo was on a CD35 Ovulation...I have surprise kamikaze eggs!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I hope that you guys can find a doctor to help your hubby. That sounds horrible. I would be an absolute mess! I am so sorry you guys have to deal with that.


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Firsttime- I had ZERO belief in OPKs until this month. I'm a late Oer too and I just get stressed and frustrated that they don't turn and give up...this month I vowed I would stick with it...and even after they got close to positive and then totally negative I just kept testing and then BAM!!! Huge positive for a day and a half, that gave us perfect bd timing and our rainbow bfp! I know it's annoying and frustrating but try and stick with it, hun!! Xo
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure trying! It's scary for me.. like they make me feel like my body doesn't work right or something. When you say late, how late is "late", just out of curiosity? I'm not going to quit, but I'm going to keep temping and all of that, too. Thank you :)
> 
> What is a biphasic chart vs. a triphasic chart just out of curiosity??Click to expand...
> 
> This month was CD19 (positive OPK CD18), thank God!! Cycle before that was CD26 (i had given up on OPKs lol). The first time I got preggo was on a CD35 Ovulation...I have surprise kamikaze eggs!Click to expand...

Oh, okay, that makes me feel better! I'm with ya. Before I got pregnant at the end of September, my last AF was in June sometime last year. They told me I had PCOS, but since I've lost some weight and I'm eating a low carb diet, I'm hoping that helps me O on a regular basis!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Biphasic chart is your standard pre vs. post O temps (low pre/high post). Triphasic charts have a second temperature rise (usually between 7and 9dpo) so instead of two "steps", triphasic charts have three.


----------



## pdxmom

Mirolee u checking tomorrow????

Cassidy im soo sorry dh is in such pain...sorry ur feeling so helpless...wat a witch tht doc is to take away all his meds...hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## Disneybaby26

frsttimemama said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Firsttime- I had ZERO belief in OPKs until this month. I'm a late Oer too and I just get stressed and frustrated that they don't turn and give up...this month I vowed I would stick with it...and even after they got close to positive and then totally negative I just kept testing and then BAM!!! Huge positive for a day and a half, that gave us perfect bd timing and our rainbow bfp! I know it's annoying and frustrating but try and stick with it, hun!! Xo
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure trying! It's scary for me.. like they make me feel like my body doesn't work right or something. When you say late, how late is "late", just out of curiosity? I'm not going to quit, but I'm going to keep temping and all of that, too. Thank you :)
> 
> What is a biphasic chart vs. a triphasic chart just out of curiosity??Click to expand...
> 
> This month was CD19 (positive OPK CD18), thank God!! Cycle before that was CD26 (i had given up on OPKs lol). The first time I got preggo was on a CD35 Ovulation...I have surprise kamikaze eggs!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, okay, that makes me feel better! I'm with ya. Before I got pregnant at the end of September, my last AF was in June sometime last year. They told me I had PCOS, but since I've lost some weight and I'm eating a low carb diet, I'm hoping that helps me O on a regular basis!Click to expand...

Funny you say that! This cycle I stopped eating carbs (or was eating very little) starting CD1 because I read something about carbs and estrogen and delaying O in some people and the POP, out came a "semi on time" eggie. I really think it helped and was awesome for weight too!


----------



## clynn11

I wish she would have just weaned him off or something. Instead she waited until hsi appointment where he was supposed to get a refill prescription and just told him to deal with what he had left, which wasn't nearly enough to properly step himself down off of it. Grrrr. I didn't want him taking the damn things in the first place, then she prescribes them to him and then does THIS. Ugh. Not cool at all. He's laying on the couch wrapped in a pink blankey shivering and sweating and watching Duck Dynasty. Hehehe. He's still pretty damn cute lmao.


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Firsttime- I had ZERO belief in OPKs until this month. I'm a late Oer too and I just get stressed and frustrated that they don't turn and give up...this month I vowed I would stick with it...and even after they got close to positive and then totally negative I just kept testing and then BAM!!! Huge positive for a day and a half, that gave us perfect bd timing and our rainbow bfp! I know it's annoying and frustrating but try and stick with it, hun!! Xo
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure trying! It's scary for me.. like they make me feel like my body doesn't work right or something. When you say late, how late is "late", just out of curiosity? I'm not going to quit, but I'm going to keep temping and all of that, too. Thank you :)
> 
> What is a biphasic chart vs. a triphasic chart just out of curiosity??Click to expand...
> 
> This month was CD19 (positive OPK CD18), thank God!! Cycle before that was CD26 (i had given up on OPKs lol). The first time I got preggo was on a CD35 Ovulation...I have surprise kamikaze eggs!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, okay, that makes me feel better! I'm with ya. Before I got pregnant at the end of September, my last AF was in June sometime last year. They told me I had PCOS, but since I've lost some weight and I'm eating a low carb diet, I'm hoping that helps me O on a regular basis!Click to expand...
> 
> Funny you say that! This cycle I stopped eating carbs (or was eating very little) starting CD1 because I read something about carbs and estrogen and delaying O in some people and the POP, out came a "semi on time" eggie. I really think it helped and was awesome for weight too!Click to expand...

Agree! It seems helpful, but it's definitely hard. I've been bad since Wednesday cuz we were on vacay. Back on track though! And thanks for explaining the charts.. does triphasic tend to come with a BFP?


----------



## HWPG

I am scared.


----------



## clynn11

From fertilityfriend:

" A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not. Likewise, your chart does not need to show this kind of pattern for you to be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, progesterone, the hormone responsible for raising your temperature after ovulation, generally peaks in the middle of your luteal phase and this can cause this kind of pattern whether or not you are pregnant.

A triphasic chart can be promising, however, because progesterone levels generally increase after implantation (7-10 days past ovulation) in conception cycles, and sometimes this results in a triphasic pattern. If your chart shows a second significant thermal shift that begins 7-10 days past ovulation, Fertility Friend will indicate a triphasic pattern in the Pregnancy Monitor. A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse. Likewise, you can be pregnant and not have a triphasic pattern. Like all signs of possible implantation or pregnancy, you can really only speculate about it once a pregnancy has already been confirmed."


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee why are you scared??? To test?? :hugs: Your chart looks great hun.


----------



## Disneybaby26

HWPG said:


> I am scared.

:( I'm sorry! I know it's nerve wracking and I know you have a lot of stock in this cycle bc of the last...take a deep breath, know that were all here with you, and test when you're ready. You're chart looks promising, for sure. Thinking of you!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel-what kind of calcium supplement are you taking?? I don't drink milk or eat yogurt so I've just been popping some tums here and there but I really should have something consistent. I love cheese but it's prob a bad idea to eat too much of it when I'm trying to not become a blimp...:)


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> I am scared.

Oh Hun..hugs to u...i know its scary...trust me i do...but we have to keep in mind our real goal...u go o down correctly...u got your bding in time...nows the time for the next step...tho wed love to c u test but i take your time and only test wen u feel comfortable....:hugs:


----------



## TTCaWee1

I take 2 600 mg calcium + vitamin D3 (whoops I said earlier it was mag..guess not) its the bone active one from vitamin world. But you can get them anywhere. Just so happens that's where I got my last bottle. I also take a prenatal of course and an extra dha supplement because I heard and read its good for developing baby brains. My prenatal only has 150mg of calcium in it. 

Ahhhhhh my ultrasound is tomorrow!!!!!

Cassidy - was he on an opiate pain killer or some sort of benzo? Give him some benadryl to help him relax.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I had to update because I was just too excited lol clinical guard OPKs are now stark white negative and the wondfos are super light woohoo!!! Just makes ovulation seem more real lol
> 
> Yay! :) Excited for you!! Fingers crossed for good results!!
> 
> AFM, Mine are still stark white negative and I'm CD16. Ugh! I have one stick left, and I'm holding it til just before bed. Then I'll use it. I'm going to buy more before work in the morning. Some people drink. Some people smoke. And some people pee on sticks.. haha! Seriously though, I don't know what's going on. I'm getting worried I won't O! Can it just change color during one day? Does it build up for a day or a few days? I've never had a positive OPK so I'm not really sure what to expect with the OPK's. On the bright side, I have a doctor's appointment in a little less than a month so I'll have some temps to show her and maybe she will be able to get some info from that. I'm not beyond asking for the Clomid, but I'm not sure hubby will be on board with it since I had an AF.. I'm going to bring it up tonight and see how he feels.. he's all about being patient. He doesn't get the absolute terror I have that I won't be able to get pregnant again after it taking 10 months last time..Click to expand...

I test 2-3 times a day. On cd 16 in the am my OPKs were really negative but by pm they were positive. So it doesn't always show a nice build up.

Cassidy- omfg! That dr sounds horrible! I can't believe she would do that to him. I know how much you hated that he had to take them in the first place and now for her to just take him off like that is ridiculous! Especially since she had him on such a high dosage. Though I'm not sure if he was taking the recommended, was he?


----------



## clynn11

No he was taking less that what she prescribed him which was good, and helped him in the end cuz he had a few extra from his last prescription to help initially, but now he has nothing and is in so much pain.

She had him on methadone, with vicoprofen for 'breakthrough pain'- whatever the fuck that means (sorry, so frustrated lol). She had prescribed him SIX a day. He was taking 3, maybe 4 on bad days.


----------



## asmcsm

I didn't think he was taking the prescribed amount. I remember you said it was a lot. I'm so frustrated for you :? Doctors in this area just seem like complete idiots. Is he going to try going to someone else?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Got the bd in :) ill be back on regular schedule tomorrow so I'll be asking for a quick summary of what went down while I was gone.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Got the bd in :) ill be back on regular schedule tomorrow so I'll be asking for a quick summary of what went down while I was gone.

Woohoo! Way to go Nichole! You get that little egg!


----------



## clynn11

She signed him up for physical therapy. He goes in for that appointment Monday- he's so pessimistic about it but i'm hoping it really will help him. And then he has his next appointment for his infectious disease doctor sometime next week too I believe to get the rest of his results from his biopsy and cultures.


----------



## clynn11

Yaaay Nichole!!!! 

I'm hoping it will work out that way for me too tomorrow. My soft cups are supposed to arrive tomorrow, so FX!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Wow methadone???? That's crazy. Did he have an underlying dependence on an opiate? Methadone is insane to prescribe to someone. No lortabs or oxycodone?? That stuff is pretty strong. They use it for withdrawing from heroin


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I agree with what Ashlee and Kara said, these days they are more likely to force someone into a c-section than into a vbac. Most women who want a vbac have to fight for it. Definitely talk it over with your doc, I'm sure they will give you good advice. I am totally for vbac under normal circumstances, but I don't know how long after a c-section it takes to be safe. I would bet money your doc will suggest another c-section though.

Ashlee-I defo think you O'd! Welcome to the 2ww!

Nichole-LOL! Welcome to my method! If you ever do that again, try to scoop. I try to keep it tilted back so is less likely to spill out. I've definitely spill before though lol I hope you get to bd tonight!!!

Sonia-What happen to testing on 10dpo?! lol Can't wait to see your test tomorrow!

Nikki-Yay for DH's job! I hope it goes through quickly!

Cassidy-I'm sorry you and DH are feeling crummy today :( You guys can't catch a break!

Kara-I'm sorry! That is a shitty deal! It's not your fault they f-ed it up! They should have given it to you, they were probably just too embarrassed that they screwed up and it got signed. Congrats on the promotion though!

For the girls talking about boudoir photos, I did it last year for DW's bday. It's actually fun! You do not have to be naked or show people your bbs either. They can make you sexy without showing too much if you're uncomfortable with it. DW loved them!

AFM-I am NOT getting my hopes up, but I'm having the same symptoms as Sonia and some of you other ladies. I've had lots of creamy cm 2 or 3 days now, like enough that when I had a bm a lot came out! That has never happened during 2ww, not really even that much before O. Today it almost looked like EWCM. I had cramping and sharp pains yesterday and today. A few times it kind of felt like AF is due soon. I even had a slight bit of lower back pain last night and this evening like I do when AF is here. Those are my only symptoms though. Like I said, I am NOT getting my hopes up. It could just be from the clomid. 
I almost peed my pants today at work, not a preggo symptom though lol I peed around 10am and then didn't leave work until around 6pm. I had to stop on my way out the door and was doing the pee pee dance! lol I was avoiding peeing bc I had spanks on and didn't want to fight to get them back on...guess that'll teach me! lol


----------



## jury3

Nichole-YAY!!! I'm so glad you got the bd in!!!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> She signed him up for physical therapy. He goes in for that appointment Monday- he's so pessimistic about it but i'm hoping it really will help him. And then he has his next appointment for his infectious disease doctor sometime next week too I believe to get the rest of his results from his biopsy and cultures.

Well I hope that the physical therapy will help him. I can understand how he would be pessimistic after her doing that to him while you guys have been trying to figure out what's wrong for months though. Hopefully you'll actually get some answers from the remaining biopsy and culture results


----------



## clynn11

Nope 6 methadone a day. That was his prescription. That's what I thought too, I was like WTF!? He was prescribed them before too by a different doctor when he got hurt at work and messed up his back- he had to get a suboxone prescription by the same doctor to get off of them and that's why I didn't want him taking them again in the first place! Ugh.


----------



## clynn11

Oooo my softcups are here!!! Lol hubby didn't tell me my package came! Good thing he didn't open it, I think they might freak him out lmao.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Oooo my softcups are here!!! Lol hubby didn't tell me my package came! Good thing he didn't open it, I think they might freak him out lmao.

Haha! You're probably right...I hope you guys get to bd at least one more time before o!


----------



## clynn11

I'm going to seduce him tomorrow. I'm not taking no for an answer!!! Lol. Then I should O day after hopefully, unless my cycle decides to mess with me on the one time we get BD timing in lmao. Of course it would work that way.

So these softcups are a little intimidating looking lmao.


----------



## clynn11

Your BD'ing timing looks GREAT Ash, you're totally seeing that BFP this month!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I'm going to seduce him tomorrow. I'm not taking no for an answer!!! Lol. Then I should O day after hopefully, unless my cycle decides to mess with me on the one time we get BD timing in lmao. Of course it would work that way.
> 
> So these softcups are a little intimidating looking lmao.




clynn11 said:


> Your BD'ing timing looks GREAT Ash, you're totally seeing that BFP this month!

Hahaha I thought they looked intimidating when I looked at them online, I'm sure they're even more so in person lol.

Thanks! It's a lot of work lmao. I hope it all pays off and I see those beautiful pink lines soon. Though, if I don't, at least my cycles are going back to normal.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Don't let them freak you out. They fit in there some how and I barely feel it. Work great too!


----------



## clynn11

Haha. I decided to do a 'practice one'. Don't want to mess up what is probably our only chance tomorrow! Didn't feel it at all once you put it in! :) Now i'm all excited and want tomorrow to come lol.


----------



## pdxmom

yaay for getting some bd Nichole...:happydance:


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Haha. I decided to do a 'practice one'. Don't want to mess up what is probably our only chance tomorrow! Didn't feel it at all once you put it in! :) Now i'm all excited and want tomorrow to come lol.

Haha that's good! Good luck with the seducing tomorrow ;) catch that eggy this time!!

AFM, just stepped on the scale and immediately regretted it :/ I'm at 140 right now. Having DH home sick got me out of my routine and had me eating crappy food and now I've gained 4lbs bleh


----------



## clynn11

Yupp, we all need BFPs and we can just move on over to first tri together. Me and you can be bump buddies in real life Ash ;)


----------



## clynn11

Ahhh EWCM. Now i'm all nervous and hoping we can BD and catch this egg. I just want my BFP so badly.. might make all the other BS we've been dealing with not seem so bad if we know we have a LO on the way <3

You all are offline. BOO! I slept all day and am soooo bored and wide awake now.

If I conceive this month, my due date will be May 14th. A Taurus. Chinese gender prediction says boy!

LOL. Getting waaay ahead of myself.


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I had to update because I was just too excited lol clinical guard OPKs are now stark white negative and the wondfos are super light woohoo!!! Just makes ovulation seem more real lol
> 
> Yay! :) Excited for you!! Fingers crossed for good results!!
> 
> AFM, Mine are still stark white negative and I'm CD16. Ugh! I have one stick left, and I'm holding it til just before bed. Then I'll use it. I'm going to buy more before work in the morning. Some people drink. Some people smoke. And some people pee on sticks.. haha! Seriously though, I don't know what's going on. I'm getting worried I won't O! Can it just change color during one day? Does it build up for a day or a few days? I've never had a positive OPK so I'm not really sure what to expect with the OPK's. On the bright side, I have a doctor's appointment in a little less than a month so I'll have some temps to show her and maybe she will be able to get some info from that. I'm not beyond asking for the Clomid, but I'm not sure hubby will be on board with it since I had an AF.. I'm going to bring it up tonight and see how he feels.. he's all about being patient. He doesn't get the absolute terror I have that I won't be able to get pregnant again after it taking 10 months last time..Click to expand...
> 
> I test 2-3 times a day. On cd 16 in the am my OPKs were really negative but by pm they were positive. So it doesn't always show a nice build up.
> 
> Cassidy- omfg! That dr sounds horrible! I can't believe she would do that to him. I know how much you hated that he had to take them in the first place and now for her to just take him off like that is ridiculous! Especially since she had him on such a high dosage. Though I'm not sure if he was taking the recommended, was he?Click to expand...

Thanks! That makes me feel better. And I don't feel like I missed it while I was on vacay because my temps are still up and down crazy. So CD 16 pm was still totally white, but I plan to go get more before work this morning since I used my last one last night.


----------



## morganwhite7

Cassidy- Lol look at you goin BnB crazy!! Lol. I am SO sorry for your DH I can't imagine how he feels!!! My DH just got off of oxycodone, he was taking 7.5s like 6 a day and I swear it turned him into a zombie, and when they said no more refills he was sick for days too but def not as bad.. Ugh I'm sorry that has to suck having to see him like that :/ Lol btw my DH is OBSESSED w/ Duck Dynasty. Also woohoo for Softcups!!!!!!!! Yeah they're a bit big looking but like you said, can't really feel em. Leave it in all night after your BD!! It might be a lil sore by the time you take it out in the a.m. but nothing awful.

Kara- LOL @ "I have surprise kamikaze eggs!"

And YEAH Nichole for getting your BD in!! How are your OPK's today, neg yet?! Mine usually stay pos for 3 days.. So hopefully you O today and you get get just some more BD in ;)

AND RACHEL/WAVES come join Kara and I in the April rainbows thread!


----------



## mommyxofxone

methadone?! holy crap. My friend was a heroin addict and they put him in rehab, got him off that and to methadone, and then he was addicted to that, then they weaned him off that, and he's on any kind of pill drug he can get his hands on. he's so messed up. :(


----------



## morganwhite7

HEY! Sandy- I think the reason we (And Mirolee) are "early risers" is most of the girls live on the West coast and are like hours behind us..... LOL!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, you're probably right! I'm up between 5:30 and 6 usually. 

So I didn't get OPK's this morning because hubby drove me to work, but I don't have EWCM yet so it probably wouldn't be positive anyway yet, right? And my temp is crazy all over the place! But like Mirolee said, it isn't about the day to day, but the overall pattern. Trying to be patient is not my thing these days! Today is 8 weeks.. hard to believe how far I have come in 8 weeks. Gosh! But in a good wsy :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hey I'm on the east coast...I just like to sleep. Creating a human is exhausting! Less than 2 hours till my ultrasound!!!

Mirolee - where's your test?????


----------



## morganwhite7

No Frickin way!!!! Ahh you must post pics asap, what time???!?!?! And I didn't know that, what state? Oh and idk if you saw but Kara and I are in a 1st tri thread you should join too!

Mirolee put an update on her journal, she said she's with Logan today :)


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hey I'm on the east coast...I just like to sleep. Creating a human is exhausting! Less than 2 hours till my ultrasound!!!
> 
> Mirolee - where's your test?????

I remember that so well.. only thing i will am not looking forward to! I would sleep til the last possible second, work as little as possible, and nap when I got home at 5.. then make dinner and sleep in the chair til bedtime! :) It does get better! But I was still tired a lot.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I hate tempting so much. If I didn't need it to confirm O then I wouldn't do it. It messes with my head so easily. My temp just went back to normal... No dip, no rise, nothing. The rational side of me is thinking 'u woke up an hour before your alarm and couldn't get back to sleep. That probably affected your temp.' The other part of me is like 'WHAT IF IT'S ANOVULATORY?!' blah I just want to have a normal cycle. I hate feeling broken.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh hey btw- Did anyone see my cryptic status on FB? 
"The beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of a storm"

Must admit I stole it from someone on a ttc after loss thread.. but thought it was nice and fitting. Umm but just got a blowout of texts about how my gma thinks I'm preggo again blah blah.. It was too easy to decode! Ahh! Lol.. but I am NOT budging, my lips are sealed for a long long while!!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ahhh EWCM. Now i'm all nervous and hoping we can BD and catch this egg. I just want my BFP so badly.. might make all the other BS we've been dealing with not seem so bad if we know we have a LO on the way <3
> 
> You all are offline. BOO! I slept all day and am soooo bored and wide awake now.
> 
> If I conceive this month, my due date will be May 14th. A Taurus. Chinese gender prediction says boy!
> 
> LOL. Getting waaay ahead of myself.

Lmao you're so funny. I went to bed super early, sorry to ditch you! My use date will be march 11th if I get my bfp this month. So it will be the same month as DH, my mom and BIL's bdays. I think I'm predicted a girl. You're so not ahead of yourself...I look every month...



TTCaWee1 said:


> Hey I'm on the east coast...I just like to sleep. Creating a human is exhausting! Less than 2 hours till my ultrasound!!!
> 
> Mirolee - where's your test?????

Cant wait to see you us pictures!!I agree! I want to see your test too mirolee! 



NDTaber9211 said:


> I hate tempting so much. If I didn't need it to confirm O then I wouldn't do it. It messes with my head so easily. My temp just went back to normal... No dip, no rise, nothing. The rational side of me is thinking 'u woke up an hour before your alarm and couldn't get back to sleep. That probably affected your temp.' The other part of me is like 'WHAT IF IT'S ANOVULATORY?!' blah I just want to have a normal cycle. I hate feeling broken.

Nichole look at my temp since o. I had a dip then yesterday is went to about normal and today it's at 98.41. Not everyone gets a huge spike te first day. As long as its raising .2-.5 degrees I say you o'd! Also, the clomid has made your pre-o temps super erratic so it throws off how your chart should look. I think you'll get a nice spike tomorrow, but if you're worried keep BDing!



morganwhite7 said:


> Oh hey btw- Did anyone see my cryptic status on FB?
> "The beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of a storm"
> 
> Must admit I stole it from someone on a ttc after loss thread.. but thought it was nice and fitting. Umm but just got a blowout of texts about how my gma thinks I'm preggo again blah blah.. It was too easy to decode! Ahh! Lol.. but I am NOT budging, my lips are sealed for a long long while!!

Lol I caught that little post ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh hey btw- Did anyone see my cryptic status on FB?
> "The beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of a storm"
> 
> Must admit I stole it from someone on a ttc after loss thread.. but thought it was nice and fitting. Umm but just got a blowout of texts about how my gma thinks I'm preggo again blah blah.. It was too easy to decode! Ahh! Lol.. but I am NOT budging, my lips are sealed for a long long while!!

I love love love that! I may steal it when it's my turn! :)I I will not be able to not tell though!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Idk what to do really.. I haven't told ANY of my family except for my sister. I don't know how they'll react. And I don't want to be judged for "REPLACING" my favorite boy because there is not another baby in this WORLD that could make the hole in my heart for Jaxon any smaller!! 

And I have a question related to that.. We REALLY really want to use Jaxon's name somehow in our next BOY's name.. (Mila Kamara is our girl ;)) What do you guys think about Joel Jaxon? Lol my sister said he'll wanna kill himself over ppl calling him JJ.. lol so idk if that sounds white trash or not?! I know this is so pointless but what do you think? I love pondering names, it's so hard to imagine what a person will be like one day, much less give them a fitting name before they exist!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

On our way now!!!! I'll update later. Fx for good news!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks ashlee. I messed with my temps a bit and if they are high the next three days, FF will put the cross hairs on today. I hope that's what happens. DH and I actually bded twice yesterday :blush:. We went to bed around 11 but a few mins later DH got all frisky so DING DING DING round 2 :haha: We won't be able to BD today because of that so I hope O day is today. 

So what did I miss while I was gone? The only thing I know of for sure is Morgan's BFP.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah and I'm in SC


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy- Idk what to do really.. I haven't told ANY of my family except for my sister. I don't know how they'll react. And I don't want to be judged for "REPLACING" my favorite boy because there is not another baby in this WORLD that could make the hole in my heart for Jaxon any smaller!!
> 
> And I have a question related to that.. We REALLY really want to use Jaxon's name somehow in our next BOY's name.. (Mila Kamara is our girl ;)) What do you guys think about Joel Jaxon? Lol my sister said he'll wanna kill himself over ppl calling him JJ.. lol so idk if that sounds white trash or not?! I know this is so pointless but what do you think? I love pondering names, it's so hard to imagine what a person will be like one day, much less give them a fitting name before they exist!!

Follow your gut, but don't not share your joy because of what others may think. EFF them if they judge you, especially thinking that you are "replacing" him. You can't. I can't replace our little guy either. We don't want to. We just want to be parents, and we have every right to just as much as they do, despite the differing circumstances. They will come aroun, and if not, it's their loss. You deserve this, and you deserve to be happy about it and enjoy it. There is no shame in creating a miracle :) I am think that name is cute! :)I Both really. And I have to agree! Naming them is hard! We have a name picked already though.. lol. I'm ready to put it to good use!


----------



## pdxmom

So bfn on ic this morning...Absolutely no symptoms today...I'm beginning to think tht bcos I od after 6 mths my body was going crazy ...kinda feeling out but thts ok..

Rachel so excited for your us..waiting for the pics


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> So bfn on ic this morning...Absolutely no symptoms today...I'm beginning to think tht bcos I od after 6 mths my body was going crazy ...kinda feeling out but thts ok..
> 
> Rachel so excited for your us..waiting for the pics

Sorry you got a bfn! It's still early, but even if you don't get that BFP this month, you did o and your cycles will be much shorter which is a huge accomplishment in and of itself so you have to celebrate that! It means you're that much closer to your BFP!


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee thts exactly how I'm looking at it... :) thanks hun


----------



## wavescrash

Don't get too discouraged yet. All of us with bfp's had very faint ic's when our frer were positive so it could just be that your ic isn't very sensitive.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you to get your :bfp: Sonia!

If I don't O until wednesday, my usual cd 19 O, will the bding dh and I did late monday night be ok? I really don't think I can get DH to bd today. I am going to try but we might have broke him last night lol.


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Lmao you're so funny. I went to bed super early, sorry to ditch you! My use date will be march 11th if I get my bfp this month. So it will be the same month as DH, my mom and BIL's bdays. I think I'm predicted a girl. You're so not ahead of yourself...I look every month..

March 11? Or May 11?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here's our blob!! Heartbeat of 120!! Measuring perfect for 6 weeks! We are going back next Wednesday. Ahhhh such a relief.


----------



## goldstns

Morning... gosh I just wanna go back to sleep!

I DIDNT sleep last night at all! I should have come on here to keep Cassidy company.

Ladies that are runners... what are good compression socks and where do I get them. These swollen feet need some help... it was unbearable last night! Sonia- I soaked them in a hot bath, but I didn't have epsom salt which I think is what I need. 

The biggest reason I didn't sleep is because my carpel tunnel was HORRIBLE! I thought I had a broken bone in my arm it hurt so bad and wouldn't even go away with Tylenol. I think I blame folding/hanging ALL of the baby clothing last night as the source of the pain. I assume I was using my wrists and fingers a lot to do that. However I did learn we only need clothing 9+ months old... we have plenty in the smaller sizes. I put the clothing in Tupperware according to size... so only newborn is hung and then we have 3 month, 6 month, 9 month and 1+ bins... sometimes I'm too organized. And now I am icing the hand.

On a different note- DH and my 1 year anniversary is coming up!! Sept 2nd! And we will be in Chicago for it... YAY! He has family there and they want to throw us our first baby shower..cant wait! However his perants also bought us 1 night in a nice hotel for our anniversary! So we were looking at local restaurants for our anniversary dinner and we found one called Cite (look it up). It is on the 70th story of a building right on the lake. It is kinda expensive (we will probs drop like $200 for dinner!) I worry about the price, but DH said its our first anniversary, we aren't paying for the hotel and when the baby comes we can't really do that kind of stuff... so he said book a reservation. So im excited for our anniversary trip + baby shower + baby moon!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia sorry for the bfn but I agree with waves. My dollar store test was faint after like a 4 hour hold and my frer was blaring after only an hour hold. Don't give up. 

Nikki I get mine for work at the scrub shops. See if there's one near you. Those would prob be best for you. They have tights too that some of the preggo nurses have worn bc they say their lady parts get swollen being on their feet all day.


----------



## NDTaber9211

My anniversary is Sept 2nd too Nikki! Early congrats to you guys! Your trip sounds so fun :) DH and I are going to a wild life safari place thats about 1/2 hour from us. Should be fun.


----------



## goldstns

Nichole congrats to you too!


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Lmao you're so funny. I went to bed super early, sorry to ditch you! My use date will be march 11th if I get my bfp this month. So it will be the same month as DH, my mom and BIL's bdays. I think I'm predicted a girl. You're so not ahead of yourself...I look every month..
> 
> March 11? Or May 11?Click to expand...

I meant may 11th. Sometimes I hate trying to type on my iPhone :/. Predictive text isn't always helpful. Usually I catch it though



TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 660817
> 
> 
> Here's our blob!! Heartbeat of 120!! Measuring perfect for 6 weeks! We are going back next Wednesday. Ahhhh such a relief.

Yay!! Look at your little bean all snuggled in there!


----------



## goldstns

PS. Rachel- yay on the wonderful first picture of your baby bean!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, so sorry that DH is still dealing with all that BS! That is a lot of drugs to go cold turkey on. Hopefully physical therapy will help, or you can find a doctor who is willing to give him pain meds that help. So glad your hangover finally went away, too.

Rachel, the US is too cute! I can't believe that there is just one in there. your numbers were SO HIGH! 

Ash, yay for negative OPK's! I love when I have _some_ proof of O! 

Nichole, SO glad that you got some BD'ing in! 

Sonia, sorry about the bfn but its still soooo early. Don't give up yet! 

AFM, If I conceived this cycle, I would be due roughly May 9th (going off LMP, not O date). My boobs were ridiculously sore last night and I had really bad cramping. Of course I had a really bad stomach ache so we didnt dtd. We will tonight though (hopefully). I have also gained weight. I haven't worked out recently, I have been sooo tired that getting up early has been out of the question. I really need to get my butt in gear. I am afraid to even get close to my scale. I feel HUGE! 

Nikki, a babymoon sounds wonderful! enjoy it!

Did I tell you that my awful abusive ex and his ex (now back together) just announced their pregnancy? I saw it yesterday and it ruined my afternoon. I was gutted that _they_ can have a baby, and can somehow justify bringing a child into this world while they fight non stop, break up every other week, cheat on each other, etc, but I can't get preggo :( 



NDTaber9211 said:


> My anniversary is Sept 2nd too Nikki! Early congrats to you guys! Your trip sounds so fun :) DH and I are going to a wild life safari place thats about 1/2 hour from us. Should be fun.

It is soooo much fun! Enjoy :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel- YAY how exciting.. SO JEALOUS.. I have to wait a whole MONTH, til 7 weeks, for my scan!!

And Sonia and Mirolee- DO NOT do a 10 DPO test w/ out using a FRER, bc it will be neg!! Guys my I.C.s are STILL ALMOST NEG and I got a BLARING BFP with the FRER 5 days ago!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Cassidy, so sorry that DH is still dealing with all that BS! That is a lot of drugs to go cold turkey on. Hopefully physical therapy will help, or you can find a doctor who is willing to give him pain meds that help. So glad your hangover finally went away, too.
> 
> Rachel, the US is too cute! I can't believe that there is just one in there. your numbers were SO HIGH!
> 
> Ash, yay for negative OPK's! I love when I have _some_ proof of O!
> 
> Nichole, SO glad that you got some BD'ing in!
> 
> Sonia, sorry about the bfn but its still soooo early. Don't give up yet!
> 
> AFM, If I conceived this cycle, I would be due roughly May 9th (going off LMP, not O date). My boobs were ridiculously sore last night and I had really bad cramping. Of course I had a really bad stomach ache so we didnt dtd. We will tonight though (hopefully)
> 
> Nikki, a babymoon sounds wonderful! enjoy it!
> 
> Did I tell you that my awful abusive ex and his ex (now back together) just announced their pregnancy? I saw it yesterday and it ruined my afternoon. I was gutted that _they_ can have a baby, and can somehow justify bringing a child into this world while they fight non stop, break up every other week, cheat on each other, etc, but I can't get preggo :(
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> My anniversary is Sept 2nd too Nikki! Early congrats to you guys! Your trip sounds so fun :) DH and I are going to a wild life safari place thats about 1/2 hour from us. Should be fun.
> 
> It is soooo much fun! Enjoy :)Click to expand...

Yes I was nice to have proof of o, was even better to see a temp spike this morning! 

If I go by LMP my due date is May 9th also, but if I go by ovulation it's May 11th.

I'm sorry you had to find out about your ex having another baby :( it sucks and I kinda know how you feel. Unlike the other girls on here September 2nd isn't a good day for me, it's DH's daughter with his ex's bday. So for me it's just a reminder that she already has has a baby with him while I'm still here wishing I did. Yet another reason why I was hoping to pregnant by the beginning of September...


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> HEY! Sandy- I think the reason we (And Mirolee) are "early risers" is most of the girls live on the West coast and are like hours behind us..... LOL!

you guys are crazy, i'm on the east coast. i just try to stay in bed as long as possible. plus lo likes to need me as soon as i sit. lol!




TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 660817
> 
> 
> Here's our blob!! Heartbeat of 120!! Measuring perfect for 6 weeks! We are going back next Wednesday. Ahhhh such a relief.

wooo hooo! why going back so soon???


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Yes I was nice to have proof of o, was even better to see a temp spike this morning!
> 
> If I go by LMP my due date is May 9th also, but if I go by ovulation it's May 11th.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to find out about your ex having another baby :( it sucks and I kinda know how you feel. Unlike the other girls on here September 2nd isn't a good day for me, it's DH's daughter with his ex's bday. So for me it's just a reminder that she already has has a baby with him while I'm still here wishing I did. Yet another reason why I was hoping to pregnant by the beginning of September...

:( I'm so sorry-- that's so rough. My ex has a child with her from when they were together before, she will be 4 in October. I had a D&C on her 3rd birthday this year. At the time, I had just gotten a restraining order against both of them, so while they were together celebrating her birthday, I was at the doctors having a D&C performed. People suck sometimes. I have to keep reminding myself ot look at the bright side-- we will be having kids who are wanted, loved, appreciated, and will be raised in stable loving homes. They may have beat us to the punch and had the baby first, but that doesn't mean that it was more wanted.


----------



## pdxmom

Rachel yaay on a healthy little bean...tbh im really suprised theres just one :haha:

Nikki im goin to b in chicago too on 2nd sept...how cool :) if you're trying new restaurants and happen to like tapas try this place called baba re ba ....we love it and its a must go wenever we r in chicago..

Amanda - im sur eit must feel horrible seeing your exes news...so unfair for gud ppl to b waiting and the rotten tomatoes get all the luck...:hugs:

Im thinking of calling my doc and asking his to do a hcg count along with my progestrone tomorrow...the suspense and anticipationg with be over then...phew...i anyways have to go in for prog...wat do u girls think??


----------



## morganwhite7

YES Sonia- Might as well!

And did you read my last post about 10 DPO to you and Mirolee? Don't be discouraged!!


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> YES Sonia- Might as well!
> 
> And did you read my last post about 10 DPO to you and Mirolee? Don't be discouraged!!

Yes i did read it morgan...thanks...and tht thought did enter my head...im thinking no testing at all tomorrow just goin in for blood work....not discouraged...honestly im really happy tht my body responded to clomid well this cycle and i od...if i dont get pregg this cycle im sure tht will keep me goin :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Yes I was nice to have proof of o, was even better to see a temp spike this morning!
> 
> If I go by LMP my due date is May 9th also, but if I go by ovulation it's May 11th.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to find out about your ex having another baby :( it sucks and I kinda know how you feel. Unlike the other girls on here September 2nd isn't a good day for me, it's DH's daughter with his ex's bday. So for me it's just a reminder that she already has has a baby with him while I'm still here wishing I did. Yet another reason why I was hoping to pregnant by the beginning of September...
> 
> :( I'm so sorry-- that's so rough. My ex has a child with her from when they were together before, she will be 4 in October. I had a D&C on her 3rd birthday this year. At the time, I had just gotten a restraining order against both of them, so while they were together celebrating her birthday, I was at the doctors having a D&C performed. People suck sometimes. I have to keep reminding myself ot look at the bright side-- we will be having kids who are wanted, loved, appreciated, and will be raised in stable loving homes. They may have beat us to the punch and had the baby first, but that doesn't mean that it was more wanted.Click to expand...

Yea I try to tell myself that. I know that it was unplanned and she didn't even find out until she was almost half way though and that her and DH's relationship was awful and ours is great. And that he never really experienced the pregnancy because they weren't together so I won't be missing out on the firsts but its still frustrating to know that she has something with him that I don't yet and that I want so badly. And it's even harder because the little girl looks so much like him.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Yes I was nice to have proof of o, was even better to see a temp spike this morning!
> 
> If I go by LMP my due date is May 9th also, but if I go by ovulation it's May 11th.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to find out about your ex having another baby :( it sucks and I kinda know how you feel. Unlike the other girls on here September 2nd isn't a good day for me, it's DH's daughter with his ex's bday. So for me it's just a reminder that she already has has a baby with him while I'm still here wishing I did. Yet another reason why I was hoping to pregnant by the beginning of September...
> 
> :( I'm so sorry-- that's so rough. My ex has a child with her from when they were together before, she will be 4 in October. I had a D&C on her 3rd birthday this year. At the time, I had just gotten a restraining order against both of them, so while they were together celebrating her birthday, I was at the doctors having a D&C performed. People suck sometimes. I have to keep reminding myself ot look at the bright side-- we will be having kids who are wanted, loved, appreciated, and will be raised in stable loving homes. They may have beat us to the punch and had the baby first, but that doesn't mean that it was more wanted.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I try to tell myself that. I know that it was unplanned and she didn't even find out until she was almost half way though and that her and DH's relationship was awful and ours is great. And that he never really experienced the pregnancy because they weren't together so I won't be missing out on the firsts but its still frustrating to know that she has something with him that I don't yet and that I want so badly. And it's even harder because the little girl looks so much like him.Click to expand...

:hugs: Bleck. hang in there! We will all get our babies soon!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 660817
> 
> 
> Here's our blob!! Heartbeat of 120!! Measuring perfect for 6 weeks! We are going back next Wednesday. Ahhhh such a relief.

Aww yay! How cute your little blob is :) So happy for you dear. Placenta placement would predict a boy (assuming it was an internal ultrasound.) Not that it matters but I just get excited about making a guess and seeing if it comes true haha.



asmcsm said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Lmao you're so funny. I went to bed super early, sorry to ditch you! My use date will be march 11th if I get my bfp this month. So it will be the same month as DH, my mom and BIL's bdays. I think I'm predicted a girl. You're so not ahead of yourself...I look every month..
> 
> March 11? Or May 11?Click to expand...
> 
> I meant may 11th. Sometimes I hate trying to type on my iPhone :/. Predictive text isn't always helpful. Usually I catch it thoughClick to expand...

Haha that's okay. I was just confused because I'm due March 12th and couldn't figure out how you could possibly be due the day before unless you had a ridiculously long cycle and I didn't remember that being the case for you :)



morganwhite7 said:


> AND RACHEL/WAVES come join Kara and I in the April rainbows thread!

Haha I wouldn't mind joining but I'm due in March... unless that doesn't matter :)


----------



## goldstns

Sonia- Ill put it on the list. Thanks! We will mostly be with his family except for our one date night on the 2nd for our anniversary. However, the restaurant we wanted to go to just told me they will be closed on the 2nd :(


----------



## prgirl_11

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 660817
> 
> 
> Here's our blob!! Heartbeat of 120!! Measuring perfect for 6 weeks! We are going back next Wednesday. Ahhhh such a relief.

Congratulations TTCaWee1 !!!!!! How exciting!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, with your ring, did they offer you a return policy? I've been debating between two (stillll...) but I don't know how it will feel when its on. I love the ring but ordering it online scares me because it may not feel right, haha.

Kara, I forgot to say, in CA, that would be considered illegal. That mistake of theirs would have been to your benefit! sorry your employers made it more difficult!


----------



## pdxmom

goldstns said:


> Sonia- Ill put it on the list. Thanks! We will mostly be with his family except for our one date night on the 2nd for our anniversary. However, the restaurant we wanted to go to just told me they will be closed on the 2nd :(

oh nikki also u dont need to use epsom saalt in the water...plain salt works just fine


----------



## Disneybaby26

RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, with your ring, did they offer you a return policy? I've been debating between two (stillll...) but I don't know how it will feel when its on. I love the ring but ordering it online scares me because it may not feel right, haha.
> 
> Kara, I forgot to say, in CA, that would be considered illegal. That mistake of theirs would have been to your benefit! sorry your employers made it more difficult!

...I have a funny feeling it is in CT too...

Rachel- yay for a beautiful bean!! And only one bean!! Haha I know you were concerned about that!! Do you get another scan next week??

I agree with Morgan on the ICs, those things suck!

Sonia-yes def request a beta!! They have to take the blood anyway and they wouldn't need anything additional!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Calling for yesterday's beta result soon...I think I'm a pain in the ass patient...oooooh well!! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ugh they said the doctors aren't in the office and to call back tomorrow afternoon if I don't hear anything...frig!! :(


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ugh they said the doctors aren't in the office and to call back tomorrow afternoon if I don't hear anything...frig!! :(

ugh annoying! Can't wait to see what your betas are!


----------



## pdxmom

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ugh they said the doctors aren't in the office and to call back tomorrow afternoon if I don't hear anything...frig!! :(

UUhhhh frustrating....id say call back later in the eve...be a pain...hahaha...if tht gets u to hear your results then so b it :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, with your ring, did they offer you a return policy? I've been debating between two (stillll...) but I don't know how it will feel when its on. I love the ring but ordering it online scares me because it may not feel right, haha.
> 
> Kara, I forgot to say, in CA, that would be considered illegal. That mistake of theirs would have been to your benefit! sorry your employers made it more difficult!

Here's the link to their return policy. As long as it's not custom I think you can return it. Mine was custom so I knew that I couldn't return it, but it was also exactly what I had been looking for. Though, I did end up sending it back to be re-sized because I had ordered it too big...
https://www.etsy.com/shop/RosadosBox/policy?ref=shopinfo_policies_leftnav



Disneybaby26 said:


> Ugh they said the doctors aren't in the office and to call back tomorrow afternoon if I don't hear anything...frig!! :(

Ugh! That really sucks!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia- I say that's a good plan for tomorrow. And even if his cycle doesn't work I'm glad to hear that you'll be taking the good from this one to apply to the next! Go Clomid!

And Waves- Just come anyways, who cares.. I just want us all together! It's so sad, like every thread I join the frickin people say the same things over and over.. You guys actually mix it up a bit.. lol. AND I didn't realize how smart we are when it comes to ttc/pregnancy compared to others!! Lol but yeah, as long as we can stay together on here I'm fine, it's just hard bc I know this is still a TTC thread..


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Sonia- I say that's a good plan for tomorrow. And even if his cycle doesn't work I'm glad to hear that you'll be taking the good from this one to apply to the next! Go Clomid!
> 
> And Waves- Just come anyways, who cares.. I just want us all together! It's so sad, like every thread I join the frickin people say the same things over and over.. You guys actually mix it up a bit.. lol. AND I didn't realize how smart we are when it comes to ttc/pregnancy compared to others!! Lol but yeah, as long as we can stay together on here I'm fine, it's just hard bc I know this is still a TTC thread..

I can't speak for everyone else, but I am happy to have this be a TTC/First Tri thread :) It makes me sad to think that you all will be going elsewhere! haha


----------



## pdxmom

Yesss i agree with Amanda...just do your 1st tri discussions here...i think ill just b happy for u gals...its weird how non jealous i amm wen your girls on this thread get preggers...its just pure happiness...i feel so weird abt tht :haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

You girls being pregnant just makes me happy. I hope to be joining the first trimester club soon :)


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> Yesss i agree with Amanda...just do your 1st tri discussions here...i think ill just b happy for u gals...its weird how non jealous i amm wen your girls on this thread get preggers...its just pure happiness...i feel so weird abt tht :haha:

I think we all have a pang of jealousy, but at least we know how hard you tried and how badly you wanted this. I love hearing about your pregnancies, it makes me happy! And, It's not like you're all stupid bimbo's who randomly get pregnant and flaunt it in our faces! (although maybe that is what we need to be doing, since they seem to be the ones who get knocked up the easiest!)


----------



## morganwhite7

Aw you guys that is really nice.. I joined a 1st tri thread and felt like SUCH a TRAITOR!! Lol but they're just like all the others. On here, I always try to filter what I say, but I can just imagine ppl talking pregnancy to me a month ago, I would have been like SHUT UP, I have to get there first!! Just didn't want to put any more pressure on you ladies. I love the close bond we have and just don't want to lose such an awesome group of support!

And actually I keep forgetting I'm not TTC anymore.. I love seeing what happens every month with everyone. So maybe if I just keep hanging out then my time will fly by faster! Lol I can't FREAKIN wait for my scan.. Ahh what a month it will be!


----------



## clynn11

Oh NOW you are all chatty ;) hahaha just kidding I was up so late last night!! 

Rachel your scan is so cute look at that little blob/blobette!!! How exciting! <3

Kevin's feeling much better today already. He's out grocery shopping with his mama. :) yay!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Oh NOW you are all chatty ;) hahaha just kidding I was up so late last night!!
> 
> Rachel your scan is so cute look at that little blob/blobette!!! How exciting! <3
> 
> Kevin's feeling much better today already. He's out grocery shopping with his mama. :) yay!

woohoo!! BD away today lady!! I want to see a BFP this month!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Wow you guys are chatty, I am in Central time but I do chores before I get on here.
Rachel-Beautiful bean!! 
AFM: I will be very extremely sad if you guys leave us after getting pregnant. Its 5 dpo for me so nothing to report on that front. I took grandma out for lunch today she asked if I had a hickey, stupid acne is going to be the death of me.


----------



## clynn11

Softcups are gonna be my BFF here in a bit I hope! AHHHHH I WANT THAT BFP SO BAD!


----------



## clynn11

You guys better not leave because with my luck I won't get pregnant for another freaking year and be here all by my lonesome talking to myself in this thread lmao.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> You guys better not leave because with my luck I won't get pregnant for another freaking year and be here all by my lonesome talking to myself in this thread lmao.

Lets hope that is not the case, but if it is....I'll be right here with you! haha. 

I COULD NOT SLEEP LAST NIGHT! I would have gotten my computer but OH was asleep on me and I would have felt bad waking him up, haha.

oh and goodluck, get to BD'ing lady!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Softcups are gonna be my BFF here in a bit I hope! AHHHHH I WANT THAT BFP SO BAD!




clynn11 said:


> You guys better not leave because with my luck I won't get pregnant for another freaking year and be here all by my lonesome talking to myself in this thread lmao.

FX they work and you get that BFP!! If I don't get it this cycle I'm ordering those friggin things. I won't leave you I promise lol



Cowgirl07 said:


> I took grandma out for lunch today she asked if I had a hickey, stupid acne is going to be the death of me.

Oh no! lol


----------



## asmcsm

I keep staring at my chart....it's so pretty this month! Come on little bean!!

Looking at my pre-o temps last month, you'd think i was on clomid too


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I keep staring at my chart....it's so pretty this month! Come on little bean!!

only during TTC would we consider charts, OPK's, EWCM, or hpt's "pretty"! hahah i love it.


----------



## clynn11

It is SO pretty Ash. And you covered all your bases, you gotta see that BFP this month!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Cassidy you say the funniest things.. I'm not leavin you and yay for Kevin feeling better!!!

Oh and get to BD, do you have a pos OPK??- I can't remember!


----------



## clynn11

OPK is still negative, maybe I can get BD in today AND tomorrow. I can only hope ;) lol Usually I O the same day I get a positive. Last 5 cycles it has been CD12. Today is CD11 for me. OPKs getting darker, but not positive yet.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck with the soft cups! I am trying not to obsess over here but its not working. My opks are still positive and I am thinking I will be Oing tomorrow. DH and I tried to bd again but it didn't work. He's like 'my boys are empty!' lol. Might try again tomorrow.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh hey I didn't know that, no SUPER rush then.. lol ;)

But seriously I'm excited to see what the Softcups do for you!!! I always had leakage lol.. No more wasting the precious man juice!!


----------



## clynn11

hahaha he needs to reload! Give him a break today, maybe try getting frisky tonight or tmw morning and see how that goes ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

Ew that was not a good word choice lol.. I'll stick with "spermies" LOL..


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I keep staring at my chart....it's so pretty this month! Come on little bean!!
> 
> only during TTC would we consider charts, OPK's, EWCM, or hpt's "pretty"! hahah i love it.Click to expand...

Hah! I know right?! Never before in my life would I think a chart or lines on a pee stick would be so pretty haha



clynn11 said:


> OPK is still negative, maybe I can get BD in today AND tomorrow. I can only hope ;) lol Usually I O the same day I get a positive. Last 3 cycles it has been CD12. Today is CD11 for me. OPKs getting darker, but not positive yet.

As Kevin would put it, this month you guys gotta "do work" ;)

Don't your opks usually get dark suddenly then go negative pretty quickly after o?


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh hey I didn't know that, no SUPER rush then.. lol ;)
> 
> But seriously I'm excited to see what the Softcups do for you!!! I always had leakage lol.. No more wasting the precious man juice!!

LOL cracking up at this. Man juice. bwaahaha. 

I end up "leaking" a lot of it too, even if I have my butt/legs up immediately after sex.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Good luck with the soft cups! I am trying not to obsess over here but its not working. My opks are still positive and I am thinking I will be Oing tomorrow. DH and I tried to bd again but it didn't work. He's like 'my boys are empty!' lol. Might try again tomorrow.

hahaha at least he tried!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Oh hey I didn't know that, no SUPER rush then.. lol ;)
> 
> But seriously I'm excited to see what the Softcups do for you!!! I always had leakage lol.. No more wasting the precious man juice!!
> 
> LOL cracking up at this. Man juice. bwaahaha.
> 
> I end up "leaking" a lot of it too, even if I have my butt/legs up immediately after sex.Click to expand...

same here...but i think dh would seriously think i was nuts if as soon as he got off me I stuck a softcup in lmao


----------



## clynn11

Yeah my OPKs gradually get darker and usually stay around medium darkness up until O day and then BAM! And then go straight to negative the day after. Usually it's only one day of positives, in some of my cycles I marked 2 days because one would be as dark as the control line the next would be way darker than the control line- it seems I O stronger some cycles than others.


----------



## clynn11

Luckily Kevin always goes straight to the shower. He likes to be clean, he's a little OCD about it (which is flippin' ironic considering he won't pick up a damn thing around the house!! grrrr). So I figured softcups will be perfect because I always stay in bed to keep my legs up anyways (ya, leakage is no fun. ew. So looking forward to not having to deal with that lol). So I put the softcups in the drawer next to my bed and just figure i'll put one in when he goes to shower!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I used to have more but now that I put my legs up after I don't have much. Soft cups kinda freak me out though.  
Cassidy-you will not be here in a year!!! I am beginning to think I might be stupid hormones.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Oh hey I didn't know that, no SUPER rush then.. lol ;)
> 
> But seriously I'm excited to see what the Softcups do for you!!! I always had leakage lol.. No more wasting the precious man juice!!
> 
> LOL cracking up at this. Man juice. bwaahaha.
> 
> I end up "leaking" a lot of it too, even if I have my butt/legs up immediately after sex.Click to expand...
> 
> same here...but i think dh would seriously think i was nuts if as soon as he got off me I stuck a softcup in lmaoClick to expand...

Oh yeah, mine too. I think softcups would reallllly weird him out. TMI, I find that I have the least amount of "leakage" after we do it doggy style, I just stay on my hands and knees but keep my butt up in the air higher than my shoulders (ie, ill put my chest on the bed) does that make sense or do i sound like a crazypants? 



clynn11 said:


> Yeah my OPKs gradually get darker and usually stay around medium darkness up until O day and then BAM! And then go straight to negative the day after. Usually it's only one day of positives, in some of my cycles I marked 2 days because one would be as dark as the control line the next would be way darker than the control line- it seems I O stronger some cycles than others.

wooo don't miss this opportunity! Im so anxious for you!


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha crazypants Amanda ;) no- I agree! Plus I feel like doggie style gets the spermies to the cervix faster! Lol. Annnnnnd not to mention it's my favorite, so yay for doggie style! That's usually how it ends up going anyways, DH's favorite too lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

We are taking a bd break today. I might try again tomorrow depending on my temps. I kinda need a break too, I'm a bit sore :blush:. 

I still lay there for about 20 mins and then insert the soft cup. I get paranoid that the cup might block some spermies so I give them a chance to swim first lol.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww thanks everyone. Thanks for all the warm encouagements to stay. If its too much just let me know. I'm really surprised that there's only one bean too. But makes me feel like its a nice strong one. I'm going back in a week bc I am being followed by a fertility specialist until I go to the OB. That's just how they do it. They like to watch closely. It's fine by me though!


----------



## clynn11

Good tip Nichole. I'll chill with my legs up for twenty and then put hte softcup in. I don't want it blocking them :(

I read an article last night that they are patenting them as a TTC conception tool! Right now they're only technically sold as menstrual cups but since there are so many conception stories they're patenting them to advertise as that too! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Good tip Nichole. I'll chill with my legs up for twenty and then put hte softcup in. I don't want it blocking them :(
> 
> I read an article last night that they are patenting them as a TTC conception tool! Right now they're only technically sold as menstrual cups but since there are so many conception stories they're patenting them to advertise as that too! :)

lets hope that doesn't change the price!


----------



## morganwhite7

Cass- I hid it under the pillow (HE HAD NO IDEA I EVER PUT IT IN) since the first time I tried I ended up using to much abdominals to flop to the other side of the bed and lost too many spermies by the time I got there! Lol Get it in ASAP! And Mirolee also told me this, ONCE IT IS IN, DO NOT ADJUST FIFTY TIMES.. It will break the seal and leak all around it, and down your leg like usual!!

Lol sorry guys, so gross, but just trying to help!!

(P.s. I give them a chance to swim too, like Nichole :))


----------



## TTCaWee1

DH and I did doggie the whole last cycle. Then put in a softcup. I agree it gets in further bc it's being shot out right at the cervix


----------



## pdxmom

I dono if ill ever b able to use softcups...the size freaks me out alil and i just cant imagine how ill pull them out...i kinda freak out thinking tht itll just get stuck inside or sth and ill have to go to the er :dohh: ...welll im just gonna keep doin my try not to move too much thingies...ive also realised tht if dh pulls out fast then they kinda spill so after getting shouted at a coupl eof times hes reall careful and slow :haha:


----------



## clynn11

Oh I didn't even think of that Amanda :( They better not. Hopefully by then we will all be past TTC for the time being!

Haha wouldn't it be crazy if we all get our babes this coming year and in a few years were all back TTC again? Yeah, rando thought, i'm weird, but how cool would that be? ;) lol


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Oh yeah, mine too. I think softcups would reallllly weird him out. TMI, I find that I have the least amount of "leakage" after we do it doggy style, I just stay on my hands and knees but keep my butt up in the air higher than my shoulders (ie, ill put my chest on the bed) does that make sense or do i sound like a crazypants?
> !




clynn11 said:


> Hahaha crazypants Amanda ;) no- I agree! Plus I feel like doggie style gets the spermies to the cervix faster! Lol. Annnnnnd not to mention it's my favorite, so yay for doggie style! That's usually how it ends up going anyways, DH's favorite too lol.

hahaha. It's true, doggie style is least leakage. I've actually read that doggie style and missionary are supposed to be most effective. Honestly, I'm usually on top, but I'll generally roll us over after he finishes so he's on top and I don't have leakage when he pulls out lol. But TMI, usually DH will just stay in and we'll cuddle for a while like that so don't really have to worry about leakage until after the little guys have had time to swim.




clynn11 said:


> Luckily Kevin always goes straight to the shower. He likes to be clean, he's a little OCD about it (which is flippin' ironic considering he won't pick up a damn thing around the house!! grrrr). So I figured softcups will be perfect because I always stay in bed to keep my legs up anyways (ya, leakage is no fun. ew. So looking forward to not having to deal with that lol). So I put the softcups in the drawer next to my bed and just figure i'll put one in when he goes to shower!

Lol well that works out well!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Cass- I hid it under the pillow (HE HAD NO IDEA I EVER PUT IT IN) since the first time I tried I ended up using to much abdominals to flop to the other side of the bed and lost too many spermies by the time I got there! Lol Get it in ASAP! And Mirolee also told me this, ONCE IT IS IN, DO NOT ADJUST FIFTY TIMES.. It will break the seal and leak all around it, and down your leg like usual!!
> 
> Lol sorry guys, so gross, but just trying to help!!
> 
> (P.s. I give them a chance to swim too, like Nichole :))

bahahahahahah. it ALWAYS drips down my legs. ew. 


OH heard from a friend that you have a greater chance of having a boy if you have sex doggie style, so, low and behold, we do it a lot.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Cass- I hid it under the pillow (HE HAD NO IDEA I EVER PUT IT IN) since the first time I tried I ended up using to much abdominals to flop to the other side of the bed and lost too many spermies by the time I got there! Lol Get it in ASAP! And Mirolee also told me this, ONCE IT IS IN, DO NOT ADJUST FIFTY TIMES.. It will break the seal and leak all around it, and down your leg like usual!!
> 
> Lol sorry guys, so gross, but just trying to help!!
> 
> (P.s. I give them a chance to swim too, like Nichole :))
> 
> bahahahahahah. it ALWAYS drips down my legs. ew.
> 
> 
> OH heard from a friend that you have a greater chance of having a boy if you have sex doggie style, so, low and behold, we do it a lot.Click to expand...

Makes sense, male sperm are supposed to swim faster than female sperm, so if they're being shot straight at the cervix it's even easier for them.

and i get the dripping problem too :/...


----------



## Cowgirl07

clynn11 said:


> Oh I didn't even think of that Amanda :( They better not. Hopefully by then we will all be past TTC for the time being!
> 
> Haha wouldn't it be crazy if we all get our babes this coming year and in a few years were all back TTC again? Yeah, rando thought, i'm weird, but how cool would that be? ;) lol

That would be crazy! But also kinda cool since we all get along and such


----------



## clynn11

Well good! I want a boy first anyways. My mom is like NO GIVE ME MY FIRST GRANDDAUGHTER!!! That would be cool... but I really want a boy first. I want to watch Kevin teach him how to play sports, rough house and wrestle with him, take him fishing. I just think he'd be able to bond easier with a boy first. Obviously I will be SO ECSTATIC with either sex- I just think for DH a boy would be better first. Plus then my little man can protect his younger siblings. :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ok, weird thing for dh and I. I guess I am really tight so sometimes I clench or something and trap the spermies so they cant get out. We started doing this one thing where he pulls almost all the way out and then kind of squeezes the rest into me.


----------



## clynn11

Nichole you totally have bases covered! It looks like you may have O'd yesterday. My temps are slow-rising initially (well.. the one month I actually remembered to temp they were) lol so don't be discouraged! I have a great feeling for all of us this month!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ok, weird thing for dh and I. I guess I am really tight so sometimes I clench or something and trap the spermies so they cant get out. We started doing this one thing where he pulls almost all the way out and then kind of squeezes the rest into me.

modesty has gone out the window..you have to explain some more!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Well good! I want a boy first anyways. My mom is like NO GIVE ME MY FIRST GRANDDAUGHTER!!! That would be cool... but I really want a boy first. I want to watch Kevin teach him how to play sports, rough house and wrestle with him, take him fishing. I just think he'd be able to bond easier with a boy first. Obviously I will be SO ECSTATIC with either sex- I just think for DH a boy would be better first. Plus then my little man can protect his younger siblings. :)

DH said he wanted a boy because he doesn't want to "deal with boyfriends hopefully" lol At least he acknowledges the chance that even if he has a boy he may still have to deal with boyfriends lol but honestly, I think that he would be really good with a little girl. Based on how he babies our girl animals as opposed to our male ones and how I've seen him interact with kids in the past I just think he would love to spoil a little girl. Though, I'm sure he would be great with a little boy too. And honestly, I was never a girly girl so I'm betting that our daughter will still be playing sports and fishing like I was lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, weird thing for dh and I. I guess I am really tight so sometimes I clench or something and trap the spermies so they cant get out. We started doing this one thing where he pulls almost all the way out and then kind of squeezes the rest into me.
> 
> modesty has gone out the window..you have to explain some more!Click to expand...

LOL a few times DH has pulled out and all the sperm came spilling out then, not inside me. Well some gets inside but most gets trapped. Noe he pulls out most of the way, except for like the tip. He grips from the base and pushes forward pushing the rest in there.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I want a girl first-maybe its cause I am the oldest and a girl or because all of my friends in the last two years have boys. Jim says as long as its healthy. But he wants a boy first I know. 

I do kegels after bd is that the kind of clenching you mean Nichole?


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Well good! I want a boy first anyways. My mom is like NO GIVE ME MY FIRST GRANDDAUGHTER!!! That would be cool... but I really want a boy first. I want to watch Kevin teach him how to play sports, rough house and wrestle with him, take him fishing. I just think he'd be able to bond easier with a boy first. Obviously I will be SO ECSTATIC with either sex- I just think for DH a boy would be better first. Plus then my little man can protect his younger siblings. :)
> 
> DH said he wanted a boy because he doesn't want to "deal with boyfriends hopefully" lol At least he acknowledges the chance that even if he has a boy he may still have to deal with boyfriends lol but honestly, I think that he would be really good with a little girl. Based on how he babies our girl animals as opposed to our male ones and how I've seen him interact with kids in the past I just think he would spoil a little girl. Though, I'm sure he would be great with a little boy too. And honestly, I was never a girly girl so I'm betting that our daughter will still be playing sports and fishing like I was lolClick to expand...

I know that OH will be fine with either, but he is looking forward to sharing the things that he and his dad did. I know that he will be really strict with his daughters (if we have any girls). He plays a lot of sports, coaches a lot of sports, and his dad still coaches, so he wants a boy to pass that along to. To be honest, I want a girl just because I don't know what to do with a boy, haha.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, weird thing for dh and I. I guess I am really tight so sometimes I clench or something and trap the spermies so they cant get out. We started doing this one thing where he pulls almost all the way out and then kind of squeezes the rest into me.
> 
> modesty has gone out the window..you have to explain some more!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL a few times DH has pulled out and all the sperm came spilling out then, not inside me. Well some gets inside but most gets trapped. Noe he pulls out most of the way, except for like the tip. He grips from the base and pushes forward pushing the rest in there.Click to expand...

interesting..


----------



## NDTaber9211

I want a boy. DH and I are only planing to have one and I honestly think a boy will be easier in the long run.


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> interesting..

I know it's weird but it kept happening. We needed to figure out a way to combat that. Seems to be working so far :blush:


----------



## Cowgirl07

NDTaber9211 said:


> I want a boy. DH and I are only planing to have one and I honestly think a boy will be easier in the long run.

We want two I think :haha: One boy, one girl but that could change to be honest I used to want like 6 kids. Now 2 or 3 sounds like a good number.


----------



## clynn11

I want like 5.... hahaha DH thinks i'm crazy and that 3 will be a good number. But I know i'm going to want more.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I know that OH will be fine with either, but he is looking forward to sharing the things that he and his dad did. I know that he will be really strict with his daughters (if we have any girls). He plays a lot of sports, coaches a lot of sports, and his dad still coaches, so he wants a boy to pass that along to. To be honest, I want a girl just because I don't know what to do with a boy, haha.

I get that. DH didn't know his dad so I guess he never had that really. He grew up with a single mom until he was 8 so he's used to women. So I think he'd be great with a girl. But it would be nice for us to have a boy since he's the last boy with his last name so would be nice to continue the name on. 

But when I got preggo before, his mom was like "I got some toys for my little grandson to play with" I was like uhhh "it's a little early to know that it's a boy" her response was "well i'm good with boys"....pretty sure that's not gonna factor into the gender lol and if you wanna go that way, my moms better with girls since she has 3 lol so you'll have to duke it out with her


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Sonia- I say that's a good plan for tomorrow. And even if his cycle doesn't work I'm glad to hear that you'll be taking the good from this one to apply to the next! Go Clomid!
> 
> And Waves- Just come anyways, who cares.. I just want us all together! It's so sad, like every thread I join the frickin people say the same things over and over.. You guys actually mix it up a bit.. lol. AND I didn't realize how smart we are when it comes to ttc/pregnancy compared to others!! Lol but yeah, as long as we can stay together on here I'm fine, it's just hard bc I know this is still a TTC thread..
> 
> I can't speak for everyone else, but I am happy to have this be a TTC/First Tri thread :) It makes me sad to think that you all will be going elsewhere! hahaClick to expand...

I agree!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

Lol I was talking about when we have a second child and Dh was like "how many are we having exactly?" lol I think he was relieved when I said I only want 2. I'm the oldest of 7, which for a really long time made me not want to have any children, then my internal clock kicked in and I realized how much I wanted a baby lmao. But, everyone always asks if I'm Mormon or Catholic as soon as I tell them how many siblings I have.


----------



## Cowgirl07

clynn11 said:


> I want like 5.... hahaha DH thinks i'm crazy and that 3 will be a good number. But I know i'm going to want more.

Jim never had a close relationship with his brother so I think thats why 1 or 2 is what he wants. They are 6 years apart. The 3 of us were born in 5 years so we are pretty close. So I wouldn't mind a larger family. But I don't think we will go beyond 4. I don't want to have kids after I am in my early thirties.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Omg I am editing the pictured I took on the trip and it is taking forever!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Your sex stories are cracking me up. We keep sex towels in the night stands...it contains the mess...before TTC I used to go straight to the bathroom to pee and squeeze out the boys. Lol then TTC time came around and I started trapping them in


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Your sex stories are cracking me up. We keep sex towels in the night stands...it contains the mess...before TTC I used to go straight to the bathroom to pee and squeeze out the boys. Lol then TTC time came around and I started trapping them in

same here, i used to get up immediately and dart to the bathroom as quickly as possible, trying to avoid spilling it all over the floor. Now its totally the opposite! 

..we don't have a sex towel


----------



## clynn11

Guys, I'm feeling so sick again. Nauseous and soooo dizzy. Never been this dizzy before in my life. WTF is going on?!?! Could it seriously still be the alcohol from Sat. night affecting me? It keep coming and going. My head hurts :( And I mean, I got drunk, but I wasn't SMASHED. I still remember everything lol


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Guys, I'm feeling so sick again. Nauseous and soooo dizzy. Never been this dizzy before in my life. WTF is going on?!?! Could it seriously still be the alcohol from Sat. night affecting me? It keep coming and going. My head hurts :( And I mean, I got drunk, but I wasn't SMASHED. I still remember everything lol

I sometimes feel that way around O time due to the shift in hormones!


----------



## clynn11

Maybe a super strong O? Let's hope. But UGH. Feel like I wanna puke.


----------



## RobertRedford

I want 2 or 3 kids, maybe only 2. We'll see. I LOVE being pregnant and I LOVE babies...sooo....bring it on :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Lol wow, work a little miss a LOT!

My hubby wanted a girl, but the idea of a boy grew on him.. now he said he wants a boy next time. I have no preference at all.. I just want God to give us a healthy baby and soon! 

Can you buy softcups ar a store or only online?


----------



## clynn11

I think they sell them in the stores although I couldn't find them in Walmart so I just ordered them through Amazon.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy maybe you are just dehydrated? 

We use the small hand towels. But they are strictly sex towels lol


----------



## clynn11

I've been trying to drink as much water as possible. I just tried to lay down and the room started spinning so hard. Ran to the bathroom and threw up. UGH.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I got my softcups at walmart. Had to search but eventually found them by the panty liners


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> I've been trying to drink as much water as possible. I just tried to lay down and the room started spinning so hard. Ran to the bathroom and threw up. UGH.

Oh no, i hope you feel better! 

I have seen them at the drug store before. I think it was CVS, also by the tampons and panty liners


----------



## NDTaber9211

I get mine at CVS. 

My boobs are TENDER! They usually only feel like this right before AF. I am taking this as a good sign :D


----------



## morganwhite7

Lmao we use sex towels too! I always have one by the bed for DH so he doesn't use the clothes we just stripped off, BC HE WILL, and it does NOT make me happy!!! Lol.

Wow Ashlee, that BD on your chart is IMPRESSIVE!! Nice temps too!


----------



## frsttimemama

So I have a doctor's appointment in 3 weeks. That is a relief for me as crazy as it sounds.. I want to ask for Clomid like we talked about, but I don't know how she will respond since I had an AF ..Or how hubby will feel either. He's all on board with being patient and waiting, that it will happen soon. I want it now, not soon. What do ya all think? Ask? Try to convince him? Wait it out? It took us 10a months last time. Damn PCOS!


----------



## TTCaWee1

It wouldn't hurt to ask. Worst that can happen is they say no. You can always try soy iso too. Look it up. I was ovulating on my own and had regular cycles and my doc gave it to me. But I don't think my o was very strong bc I had a low follicle count and high fsh. Clomid worked for me obvi.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I can almost guarantee she'll say "Give it a few months of trying" before they give you anything.. Freakin annoying, I know, but that's usually what they recommend before deeper intervention.. :p


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Maybe a super strong O? Let's hope. But UGH. Feel like I wanna puke.

I was super nauseous this time before O.



morganwhite7 said:


> Lmao we use sex towels too! I always have one by the bed for DH so he doesn't use the clothes we just stripped off, BC HE WILL, and it does NOT make me happy!!! Lol.
> 
> Wow Ashlee, that BD on your chart is IMPRESSIVE!! Nice temps too!

So will DH lol. We try to keep a towel nearby as well. 

Thanks, we tried (well I did, he doesn't realize there's a method in place) lol :)


----------



## clynn11

Puked again :/ but downing water in between. I NEED TO FEEL BETTER, LIKE ASAP! Grrrr.


----------



## RobertRedford

oh no, cassidy! I hope youre not getting sick!!

We don't have an issue with OH using clothes..he goes STRAIGHT to the bathroom after sex, then comes and cuddles me :)


----------



## pdxmom

I tried the sex towels thing but dh thinks he is supposed to use his clothes EVERYTIME .... then he laughs at me...he thinks i secretly enjoy him doin tht but NO I DONT ... honestly ive given up now tho...dont wanna get upset after sex.. lol


----------



## clynn11

I really think it's dehydration, i'm trying to keep water down but I just keep puking it up! I've managed to drink a lot the past hour and am starting to feel a little less light-headed which is nice lol. I'm pretty bad with drinking water normally so I think our day/night out just did my body in a little lol. Drinking lots of water now to make up for it.


----------



## pdxmom

clynn11 said:


> I really think it's dehydration, i'm trying to keep water down but I just keep puking it up! I've managed to drink a lot the past hour and am starting to feel a little less light-headed which is nice lol

Cassidy can u manage to get some coconut water....instant hydration :thumbup:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Cassidy don't chug water after puking. Start with small amounts and work your way up if you don't puke. If you puke you have to start over. If you are nauseated, chugging water will just make it worse


----------



## goldstns

Rachel- any suggestions for swelling besides soaking the feet? Its in my hands too.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Aw you guys that is really nice.. I joined a 1st tri thread and felt like SUCH a TRAITOR!! Lol but they're just like all the others. On here, I always try to filter what I say, but I can just imagine ppl talking pregnancy to me a month ago, I would have been like SHUT UP, I have to get there first!! Just didn't want to put any more pressure on you ladies. I love the close bond we have and just don't want to lose such an awesome group of support!
> 
> And actually I keep forgetting I'm not TTC anymore.. I love seeing what happens every month with everyone. So maybe if I just keep hanging out then my time will fly by faster! Lol I can't FREAKIN wait for my scan.. Ahh what a month it will be!

I know how you feel. I try to keep all my personal pregnancy talk in this thread to a minimum, especially because my TTC story is nothing like the rest of yours (length of time/obstacles) so I definitely don't want to feel like I'm flaunting it in front of everyone. 



morganwhite7 said:


> And Waves- Just come anyways, who cares.. I just want us all together! It's so sad, like every thread I join the frickin people say the same things over and over.. You guys actually mix it up a bit.. lol. AND I didn't realize how smart we are when it comes to ttc/pregnancy compared to others!! Lol but yeah, as long as we can stay together on here I'm fine, it's just hard bc I know this is still a TTC thread..

I'm in a March due date group on here but they created a FB page to chat on as well so they mostly talk on there instead of here. I'm not in the FB group so I only see whatever they talk about on here, which isn't as much as FB. And I really don't feel like I connect with any of those girls like I did with the ones from my last due date group (April 2012.) I stick around here because I just really want to follow along with everyone's TTC journeys after learning so much about everyone's stories. I want to see the happy endings play out, you know?


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm fairly certain you ladies are correct. She will probably say wait awhile. Hubby is afraid of twins, but said if I want to ask, ask. I suppose I will give it until the New Year.


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> I've been trying to drink as much water as possible. I just tried to lay down and the room started spinning so hard. Ran to the bathroom and threw up. UGH.

The month before I got pregnant with Hannah, we had a night of drinking. I remembered most of the night but drank a lot and didn't get a lot of sleep. My hangovers generally last 2 days (sometimes 3) and involve nausea/headaches and occasional throwing up.

This particular night, I was so hungover the next day. I just laid in a hot bath and fell asleep. I couldn't even keep sips of water down nor get rid of my headache. Just threw up so much that day that I went to the ER thinking maybe it was like alcohol poisoning or something. They gave me phenergan for nausea and an IV bag of fluids since I couldn't keep anything down and it definitely helped (along with a nice nap.) I also use a heat sock over my eyes/forehead when I nap when I have headaches. You may need something like that just to get fluids in you since you aren't keeping them down. Feel better :(


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> I've been trying to drink as much water as possible. I just tried to lay down and the room started spinning so hard. Ran to the bathroom and threw up. UGH.
> 
> The month before I got pregnant with Hannah, we had a night of drinking. I remembered most of the night but drank a lot and didn't get a lot of sleep. My hangovers generally last 2 days (sometimes 3) and involve nausea/headaches and occasional throwing up.
> 
> This particular night, I was so hungover the next day. I just laid in a hot bath and fell asleep. I couldn't even keep sips of water down nor get rid of my headache. Just threw up so much that day that I went to the ER thinking maybe it was like alcohol poisoning or something. They gave me phenergan for nausea and an IV bag of fluids since I couldn't keep anything down and it definitely helped (along with a nice nap.) I also use a heat sock over my eyes/forehead when I nap when I have headaches. You may need something like that just to get fluids in you since you aren't keeping them down. Feel better :(Click to expand...

That sounds terrible! 

Cassidy, I really hope you start feeling better soon, you have a lot of BD to do! Any nurse friends? OH has extra IV start kits and saline bags from nursing school still, and will sit me on the couch with an IV when I'm really hungover.


----------



## clynn11

Just ate some beef wonton soup with pork fried rice and feel sooooo much better!!!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Just ate some beef wonton soup with pork fried rice and feel sooooo much better!!!

Yay for feeling better!

P.S. you just made me so much more hungry :(


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Just ate some beef wonton soup with pork fried rice and feel sooooo much better!!!

that sounds so yummy...holy cow craving chinese food now.


----------



## RobertRedford

does anyone else get really hungry around O time? I feel ike a bottomless pit right now, I had a HUGE salad for lunch and I'm still hungry!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> does anyone else get really hungry around O time? I feel ike a bottomless pit right now, I had a HUGE salad for lunch and I'm still hungry!

Yes!! I ate a TON of food on O day and the day before.


----------



## RobertRedford

soooo bored at work. the last hour and a half seem to go by so sloooowwwllly


----------



## NDTaber9211

Glad you are feeling better Cassidy!

Anyone get sore bbs at ovulation? This is definitely new for me


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Glad you are feeling better Cassidy!
> 
> Anyone get sore bbs at ovulation? This is definitely new for me

yup, mine kill during O time!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yay! Well not that they kill you but yay I'm getting more normal o signs!


----------



## pdxmom

Im in for feeling hungry during o....i dont o tht often but wen i do...jeez do i eat 

BTW a girl on one the other threads im on just posted tht her cousin sister just gave birth and she did know she was pregnant the whole time...:wacko: when her contractions started she thought she was having a uti and wen her water broke she thought she was peeing and bcos of the uti cudnt hold it so so went to the er and was informed tht she was in labour... Say WAAAAAAAAATTTTT


----------



## RobertRedford

I also get crampy, not really strong cramps but a pretty constant mild pressure around O time.


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> Im in for feeling hungry during o....i dont o tht often but wen i do...jeez do i eat
> 
> BTW a girl on one the other threads im on just posted tht her cousin sister just gave birth and she did know she was pregnant the whole time...:wacko: when her contractions started she thought she was having a uti and wen her water broke she thought she was peeing and bcos of the uti cudnt hold it so so went to the er and was informed tht she was in labour... Say WAAAAAAAAATTTTT

whaaattt :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## RobertRedford

I found a neat male infertility vitamin, in case anyone is interested! Worth a shot. Im going to have OH start it after his first SA, and see what the results are like in 90 days at his next SA. 

https://www.amazon.com/Fertility-Blend-Mens-Formula-cap/dp/B0000X6GDM


----------



## TTCaWee1

Sonia that is craaaazy. How do you NOT KNOW???! At least she didn't deliver it on the toilet like some do...

Nikki I would def get the stockings. Try to limit your junk food intake if you are at all and drink lots of water. Put your feet up whenever you can. Is your doc worried at all that you are so swollen so early?


----------



## NDTaber9211

How did she not know??

When does LH surge go away? Before O or after?


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I have knee high lululemon compression socks for running that are great (and cute!)


----------



## pdxmom

Well she has pcos so sttritued the no periods to tht...and shes a big girl so didnt feel movement...i wonder how tht happens...


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Im in for feeling hungry during o....i dont o tht often but wen i do...jeez do i eat
> 
> BTW a girl on one the other threads im on just posted tht her cousin sister just gave birth and she did know she was pregnant the whole time...:wacko: when her contractions started she thought she was having a uti and wen her water broke she thought she was peeing and bcos of the uti cudnt hold it so so went to the er and was informed tht she was in labour... Say WAAAAAAAAATTTTT

I had read an article not too long ago about some chick from chicago I think? that was a marathon runner or something and i think she'd also had kids before. Apparently she went into labor and had her baby without knowing she was pregnant the whole time. I can understand that maybe she wasn't surprised by missing her periods because she's a runner and that happens, but she'd already been pregnant before so how did she not notice??


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Yay! Well not that they kill you but yay I'm getting more normal o signs!

I get it too and I usually ovulate 1-2 days later!


----------



## asmcsm

https://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2013/06/06/woman-training-for-marathon-has-surprise-baby/

here's an article about it. apparently she never missed periods


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, I remember seeing that. Crazy. How can you not feel the baby once you're close to your due date?!


----------



## asmcsm

Right? Especially when you've been pregnant before and know what it feels like!


----------



## prgirl_11

I started applying the natural progesterone cream on Sunday and I am currently 5DPO. I am sooo tired. I've been sleeping well at night, wake up on my own and yet still feel tired. My eyes burn all day like I haven't slept. It is currently 7:34pm here and I want to go "night night". I read that the NPC can make you tired but, then again, isn't fatigue and tiredness also an early preg symptom? (sigh)...


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> https://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2013/06/06/woman-training-for-marathon-has-surprise-baby/
> 
> here's an article about it. apparently she never missed periods

I wonder what she thought when she would feel the baby move inside. Maybe she thought it was gas or indigestion? I never did get that whole "I didn't know I was pregnant" thing LOL


----------



## Disneybaby26

OMG it just took me like two hours to catch up and there were so many posts that made me literally LOL. You girls are the best!!

Saw this quote on my fb newsfeed and thought of each and everyone one of you:

"Girls compete with each other, women empower one another"...

thank goodness for such a supportive, funny, spunky, group of women willing to bare all and laugh, cry, cheer, and straight up bitch with!! xoxoxo


----------



## asmcsm

Ugh just got so frustrated...went on instagram and my friend that's 19 weeks pregnant posted a pic of herself eating a bologna sandwich. Of course I was like "you're not supposed be eating deli meat unless you cook it to steaming hot, same goes for hot dogs. It puts you at risk for listeria" why is it everyone i know that know nothing about being pregnant get to be pregnant and I'm not!!! Grrr


----------



## Cowgirl07

How can someone not know they are pregnant? 
I will miss bologna so much! Subway probably the most.


----------



## frsttimemama

It makes no sense to me when they say, "Well, they probably didn't feel it because they were a big girl" or whatever. That's crazy to me! I'm not a little girl, but our little guy kicked ALL. THE. TIME. If he wasn't kicking, he had the hiccups. He kicked his daddy in the belly once (the first time he ever felt him move!), and in the back all night long. I just can't imagine not feeling it or noticing or whatever.. What the heck?!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Anddddd now all I want is a sandwich!! Haha


----------



## clynn11

I give up. DH always so conveniently feels like shit whenever it's necessary to BD. He's not budging. I am pissed and sad and hating life at the moment. Grrrrrrrr. So over it.


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Ugh just got so frustrated...went on instagram and my friend that's 19 weeks pregnant posted a pic of herself eating a bologna sandwich. Of course I was like "you're not supposed be eating deli meat unless you cook it to steaming hot, same goes for hot dogs. It puts you at risk for listeria" why is it everyone i know that know nothing about being pregnant get to be pregnant and I'm not!!! Grrr

Well I ate a piece or two of salami straight from the deli the other day, not heated up. I freaked out over the idea last pregnancy when they ordered cold cuts for work one holiday but every mom I work with said they ate them when pregnant and didn't get sick. Obviously it only takes one time to have something bad happen and every single person/pregnancy is different. I didn't eat the cold cuts last pregnancy but this time, Hannah was eating salami and I really wanted some so I had a slice or two.


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm eatin salami right now!! :) just had a delicious Caesar salad too.. Ready for bed now :)


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I give up. DH always so conveniently feels like shit whenever it's necessary to BD. He's not budging. I am pissed and sad and hating life at the moment. Grrrrrrrr. So over it.

Ugh that's upper sucky :/ sorry Cassidy :hugs:


Just got even more annoyed... My friend responded with "thanks, they tell you not to do a lot of things. But remember everyone decides to raise their babies differently"...okay, but your child isn't born yet and while the bacteria won't do anything to you if you get it, it can cause miscarriage, preterm delivery or death of your baby if you're infected...hmm I dunno but that seems like a no brainer to me


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will probably follow the rules like a physco :haha: for the first few weeks at least. 

Cassidy I am sorry about your dh.


----------



## asmcsm

Obviously I understand that not everyone is going to et listeriosis, but I personally wouldn't even want to chance it. Even more so after having a miscarriage. But she said that bologna is one of the only meats that she'll eat while pregnant which means its probably being eaten more often. And bologna and hot dogs are supposed to be some of the worst


----------



## mommyxofxone

wavescrash said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Ugh just got so frustrated...went on instagram and my friend that's 19 weeks pregnant posted a pic of herself eating a bologna sandwich. Of course I was like "you're not supposed be eating deli meat unless you cook it to steaming hot, same goes for hot dogs. It puts you at risk for listeria" why is it everyone i know that know nothing about being pregnant get to be pregnant and I'm not!!! Grrr
> 
> Well I ate a piece or two of salami straight from the deli the other day, not heated up. I freaked out over the idea last pregnancy when they ordered cold cuts for work one holiday but every mom I work with said they ate them when pregnant and didn't get sick. Obviously it only takes one time to have something bad happen and every single person/pregnancy is different. I didn't eat the cold cuts last pregnancy but this time, Hannah was eating salami and I really wanted some so I had a slice or two.Click to expand...

i ate salami sandwiches throughout my pregnancy. My mw just told me to throw it in the microwave til it's really hot and that's it. So, that's what i did. i looooooooooove salami!


----------



## asmcsm

Yea if its heated until its really hot it's fine. But you could tell hers wasn't since her cheese wasn't melted at all


----------



## Disneybaby26

I probably wouldn't eat it without being heated considering our history but my OB said even just having them toast the sandwich at subway is good enough, and any mom and pop deli would be happy to nuke your meat for a few secs! Besides, what better then a toasted Sammy with some melty cheese?! Mmmm

I've been super crampy all day today, it's making me nervous. Trying to just relax and chalk it up to stretching...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry about dh not wanting to bd Cassidy :hugs: Maybe he will in a little bit.

So I think I Oed! My cm is watery but turning creamy and my opks were negative. I took my temp just to see and it was 99.2! If I did O... would it be bad of me to gave a glass of red wine?


----------



## frsttimemama

I was totally a freak about rules, lunchmeat, well done meat, everything. I probably will be again. I can't help it. I can't take the chance. I totally respect the fact that all women make their own decisions. I have a pregnant friend who eats lunchmeat and all that.. she knows what the risks are. Her choice. I couldn't live with myself if something happened over my lunchmeat sandwich or something silly like that.


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> Sorry about dh not wanting to bd Cassidy :hugs: Maybe he will in a little bit.
> 
> So I think I Oed! My cm is watery but turning creamy and my opks were negative. I took my temp just to see and it was 99.2! If I did O... would it be bad of me to gave a glass of red wine?

I say go for it; you're not going to hurt anything. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> I probably wouldn't eat it without being heated considering our history but my OB said even just having them toast the sandwich at subway is good enough, and any mom and pop deli would be happy to nuke your meat for a few secs! Besides, what better then a toasted Sammy with some melty cheese?! Mmmm
> 
> I've been super crampy all day today, it's making me nervous. Trying to just relax and chalk it up to stretching...

Try not to worry! Some crampiness is not uncommon. I had some for awhile, too, and it was fine. I know it's scary.. but try not to worry!


----------



## RobertRedford

You know you're TTC'ing and a PoAS addict when you find used hpts in your purse that you forgot about. Whoops ;) 

Sorry that DH isn't feeling well Cassidy!!!

Ashlee, someone I know is 36 weeks pregnant and drank 3+ glasses of wine multiple times a week during her pregnancy, because her doctor told her "a glass" near the end was okay. I have learned to keep my mouth shut even if it kills me.


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> You know you're TTC'ing and a PoAS addict when you find used hpts in your purse that you forgot about. Whoops ;)
> 
> Sorry that DH isn't feeling well Cassidy!!!
> 
> Ashlee, someone I know is 36 weeks pregnant and drank 3+ glasses of wine multiple times a week during her pregnancy, because her doctor told her "a glass" near the end was okay. I have learned to keep my mouth shut even if it kills me.

That's absolutely ridiculous!! How awful!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Ugh now I want salami!!!! I read that you can also have lunch meat if its sliced right from the breast like turkey or chicken from the deli counter. Like boars head? I'm still staying away unless I get a serious craving. Speaking of cravings...how good does a blt with miracle whip sound????? Ahhhhh I want one. 

Cassidy - I'm sorry about DH. Been there. That's why I finally just cried to DH and we made an agreement to have sex continuously to get it done. He had a lot of performance anxiety when it was "time."

Nichole - I'm so glad things are looking positive this cycle. Go ahead and drink. Just relax!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> You know you're TTC'ing and a PoAS addict when you find used hpts in your purse that you forgot about. Whoops ;)
> 
> Sorry that DH isn't feeling well Cassidy!!!
> 
> Ashlee, someone I know is 36 weeks pregnant and drank 3+ glasses of wine multiple times a week during her pregnancy, because her doctor told her "a glass" near the end was okay. I have learned to keep my mouth shut even if it kills me.

Yea, idk I just get so frustrated when people knowingly ignore that kind of advise. Just makes me feel like they're taking for granted the fact that they're pregnant. Which I take personally after having a miscarriage. I know I shouldn't, but it's hard for me to ignore.


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee i know wat u mean wen u say u take it personally.... i often do tht too...if i c someone doin sth they defenitely shudnt b doin whle pregnant im like noo u cant do tht...thts wrong!!!! dh has to very often remind me tht its their life and their choice...but i cant control myself...the other day we went to panda express and there was this lady hugely pregnant smoking sitting on one of the tables outside ....i stared at her soo bad,...i know she saw me looking at her ...dh had to pull me away :growlmad::growlmad:

Cassidy im sorry kevin is feeling bad again....let him rest abit now and maybe make ur move after sometime???


----------



## pdxmom

Ohhh and i just had a hot dog for dinner.....yummy yummy yummy!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so happy with all these O signs. Its been 3 cycles since I O's and that was like over 6 months ago. This is definitely making me want to do a happy dance :happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am so happy with all these O signs. Its been 3 cycles since I O's and that was like over 6 months ago. This is definitely making me want to do a happy dance :happydance:

Yaaayy Nichole im sooo happy for u....cos i totally get u....the last time i od was in january so ive been doin the happy dance too...so many symptoms after o tht im kinda getting carried away tht its all preg symptoms :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am seriously keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Sonia! I want to see you get that :bfp:


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am seriously keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Sonia! I want to see you get that :bfp:

Thanks hun...i feel the same abt u too :)


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Ugh now I want salami!!!! I read that you can also have lunch meat if its sliced right from the breast like turkey or chicken from the deli counter. Like boars head? I'm still staying away unless I get a serious craving. Speaking of cravings...how good does a blt with miracle whip sound????? Ahhhhh I want one.

Yeah I actually think they say you can't have the packaged stuff (like Oscar Meyer packaged bologna.)


----------



## asmcsm

So, I ate 1/5 of a pineapple, including core, because its supposed to help with implantation if you eat a little each day after o until 5dpo. Seriously screwed up my tongue. First it was burning which is apparently normal but then about an hour later I had a milkshake because DH made me one. It was so bitter. Effed up my taste buds :/ the things I do for TTC...

Also, checked my cm, it's creamy but its like SUPER thick. I've never had it that thick before. Maybe higher progesterone this cycle?


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> So, I ate 1/5 of a pineapple, including core, because its supposed to help with implantation if you eat a little each day after o until 5dpo. Seriously screwed up my tongue. First it was burning which is apparently normal but then about an hour later I had a milkshake because DH made me one. It was so bitter. Effed up my taste buds :/ the things I do for TTC...
> 
> Also, checked my cm, it's creamy but its like SUPER thick. I've never had it that thick before. Maybe higher progesterone this cycle?

OUCH!!! I had the same thing but from drinking too much soda and eating too many olives, lol. 

My CM sucks, I'm peeing every hour and I'm exhausted. Whattayawannabet I'm not prego and it's another cycle to the witch and my body is just messing with me.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was staring at pineapple today at the store debating whether to get it or not. I decided not to but I might go back and get it. That and sunflower seeds.


----------



## frsttimemama

I've been thinking about the pineapple and sunflower seeds, too! I'm not beyond it. Lol. Seems easy and harmless.. And we can never have too many things working in our favor I feel like! If I ever O.. seems like it's taking forever!

As far as the lunchmeat, when I was pregnant, my doctor said no lunchmeat at all unless it's been heated first.. so like at Subway, just have them heat your sandwich or whatever. So I just tossed it in the microwave.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I took bromelian supplements 1dpo-5dpo which is like eating pineapple without burning your mouth. 

Morgan, Sandy - are you proud I am up soooooo early??? I'm going to work...that's the ONLY reason


----------



## Disneybaby26

Lol Ashlee OMG!!- I'm sorry the pineapple hurt you!! It didn't bother me at all, I loved it!! BUT, my Italian father also taught me how to pull spaghetti out of a boiling pot of water and throw it directly into your mouth to see if it's al dente so my mouth is probably like a friggin warrior by now!


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> I took bromelian supplements 1dpo-5dpo which is like eating pineapple without burning your mouth.
> 
> Morgan, Sandy - are you proud I am up soooooo early??? I'm going to work...that's the ONLY reason

Haha, yeah! Actually, I was going to sleep for another 30 minutes or so, but I woke up early AGAIN! And I stayed up late.. blah!


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> Lol Ashlee OMG!!- I'm sorry the pineapple hurt you!! It didn't bother me at all, I loved it!! BUT, my Italian father also taught me how to pull spaghetti out of a boiling pot of water and throw it directly into your mouth to see if it's al dente so my mouth is probably like a friggin warrior by now!

Holy cow -- boiling water!? I'm going with the warrior theory :) I'm excited to try the pineapple and sunflower seeds. I like them both! It's just 1-5 DPO, right? I'm getting impatient and nervous.. I know most people don't O on CD 14, but CD 18 is a good time I think! Lol

I closed the door finally last night to what was supposed to be our little guy's room. I can't stand to look at that dang empty room anymore. I don't want to get rid of the stuff.. that would be nuts! I mean we have everything a baby could need, down to formula and cereal, which reminds me I need to get rid of those things and all the coupons I have, too. Surely one of the girls at work can use it.. When we do get pregnant, we don't have to buy anything unless it's a girl, and then just clothes and a few girlier decorations.. but lately it seems like it's getting harder to look at it, if that makes sense? 

On a bright note, vacation didn't screw me over too bad as far as gaining weight.. I gained a couple pounds, but it's gone already. I think it was mostly water from all the salt I ate. Headed in a good direction again. One of the ladies at work told me I was withering away.. yay! :) I'm not sure I'd go that far, but I'll take it! Hubby had a freak out about my logging everything I eat in my phone app. He said if you're hungry, you need to eat!! I do, but I made the mistake of telling him I had a salad for lunch and was STARVING! They don't seem to stick around long enough. I think he's afraid I'll hurt myself or starve myself. Silly man! I have a long way to go before that happens :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies! I am off to work and have a meeting tonight. I am so sleepy.


----------



## morganwhite7

Morning guys- I was a lil late to work today.. And this stupid B***h that sits near me had to load ONE of my files. 1 file, I bet she had to click the mouse 5 times.. And she's talking to my boss right now about "Sorry I haven't gotten to that yet since I was doing all MORGAN's stuff.." UGH YOU STUPID freakin a-hole lady that is not even true!! She is the one that I covered for when she was on maternity leave. The one who NEVER shuts up about her (I'm sorry this is really rude) ugly baby. My MIL/boss has told her a million times to be courteous of other people's feelings around her and to just NOT TALK at work (since we're all REALLY busy anyways!!!) but she doesn't listen.. she's controlling and ugh okay IM DONE. Lol freakin MISTY I'm even gonna say her name..! Lol.. Can't. Stand. Misty!!!

Sorry bout that, anyways, KARA- I am having cramping (usually on one side or the other, like an ovary?!) too and it is scaring the living crap outta me. I've never had a miscarriage and I don't know how that would feel and I don't know what's going on inside.. Ugh I just hope hope hope my bean is okay!

Update- Just did some research and found this, maybe this is why we're cramping!!: The yellow body&#8217;s role doesn&#8217;t end there. &#8220;If a woman gets pregnant,&#8221; explains Dr. Thomas, &#8220;progesterone [secreted by the corpus luteum] maintains the uterine lining for eight to ten weeks, after which the placenta makes progesterone.&#8221;

And Ashlee- I say ANY strong progesterone symptoms after 6DPO, like after your peak, would be a good sign. Maybe your corpus luteum was rescued!!! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> OUCH!!! I had the same thing but from drinking too much soda and eating too many olives, lol.
> 
> My CM sucks, I'm peeing every hour and I'm exhausted. Whattayawannabet I'm not prego and it's another cycle to the witch and my body is just messing with me.

Seriously try the robitussin! The one with only guaifenesin as the active ingredient, it makes a HUGE difference in your cm. I just took 2tsp a day for the days leading up to o.



NDTaber9211 said:


> I was staring at pineapple today at the store debating whether to get it or not. I decided not to but I might go back and get it. That and sunflower seeds.

Maybe ill try sunflower seeds too...



TTCaWee1 said:


> I took bromelian supplements 1dpo-5dpo which is like eating pineapple without burning your mouth.
> 
> Morgan, Sandy - are you proud I am up soooooo early??? I'm going to work...that's the ONLY reason

I already take a bunch of supplements so I didn't want to take more, plus I love fresh pineapple but I've never had it burn my mouth like that before!




frsttimemama said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Ashlee OMG!!- I'm sorry the pineapple hurt you!! It didn't bother me at all, I loved it!! BUT, my Italian father also taught me how to pull spaghetti out of a boiling pot of water and throw it directly into your mouth to see if it's al dente so my mouth is probably like a friggin warrior by now!
> 
> I love pineapple, never had it burn my mouth before!
> 
> Holy cow -- boiling water!? I'm going with the warrior theory :) I'm excited to try the pineapple and sunflower seeds. I like them both! It's just 1-5 DPO, right? I'm getting impatient and nervous.. I know most people don't O on CD 14, but CD 18 is a good time I think! Lol
> 
> I closed the door finally last night to what was supposed to be our little guy's room. I can't stand to look at that dang empty room anymore. I don't want to get rid of the stuff.. that would be nuts! I mean we have everything a baby could need, down to formula and cereal, which reminds me I need to get rid of those things and all the coupons I have, too. Surely one of the girls at work can use it.. When we do get pregnant, we don't have to buy anything unless it's a girl, and then just clothes and a few girlier decorations.. but lately it seems like it's getting harder to look at it, if that makes sense?
> 
> On a bright note, vacation didn't screw me over too bad as far as gaining weight.. I gained a couple pounds, but it's gone already. I think it was mostly water from all the salt I ate. Headed in a good direction again. One of the ladies at work told me I was withering away.. yay! :) I'm not sure I'd go that far, but I'll take it! Hubby had a freak out about my logging everything I eat in my phone app. He said if you're hungry, you need to eat!! I do, but I made the mistake of telling him I had a salad for lunch and was STARVING! They don't seem to stick around long enough. I think he's afraid I'll hurt myself or starve myself. Silly man! I have a long way to go before that happens :)Click to expand...

So sorry you were feeling down about your little man :hugs: 



morganwhite7 said:


> Morning guys- I was a lil late to work today.. And this stupid B***h that sits near me had to load ONE of my files. 1 file, I bet she had to click the mouse 5 times.. And she's talking to my boss right now about "Sorry I haven't gotten to that yet since I was doing all MORGAN's stuff.." UGH YOU STUPID freakin a-hole lady that is not even true!! She is the one that I covered for when she was on maternity leave. The one who NEVER shuts up about her (I'm sorry this is really rude) ugly baby. My MIL/boss has told her a million times to be courteous of other people's feelings around her and to just NOT TALK at work (since we're all REALLY busy anyways!!!) but she doesn't listen.. she's controlling and ugh okay IM DONE. Lol freakin MISTY I'm even gonna say her name..! Lol.. Can't. Stand. Misty!!!
> 
> Sorry bout that, anyways, KARA- I am having cramping (usually on one side or the other, like an ovary?!) too and it is scaring the living crap outta me. I've never had a miscarriage and I don't know how that would feel and I don't know what's going on inside.. Ugh I just hope hope hope my bean is okay!
> 
> Update- Just did some research and found this, maybe this is why we're cramping!!: The yellow bodys role doesnt end there. If a woman gets pregnant, explains Dr. Thomas, progesterone [secreted by the corpus luteum] maintains the uterine lining for eight to ten weeks, after which the placenta makes progesterone.
> 
> And Ashlee- I say ANY strong progesterone symptoms after 6DPO, like after your peak, would be a good sign. Maybe your corpus luteum was rescued!!! ;)

Cramping early on is completely normal. You only need to worry if its accompanied by blood. 

When I was in the TWW the cycle I got pregnant, I was super nauseous 3-6DPO which made me think my progesterone was high, and I ended up being preggo so I was right :)


----------



## goldstns

morning!

Ash hope the tongue is better today!

You all made me crave a salami sandwich!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Morning Nikki!

How are the baby kicks?? I have been meaning to ask! Mine started around 17 weeks I remember.. Any hiccups or anything?!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I have agree, cramping early is normal. I had it, and it was totally fine. It's scary though, I know! Sorry about your rough morning. Ugh!

Thanks, Ashlee! Hopefully closing that door (literally! ) will open a new one, like the old saying goes. I am gonna try the Mucinex idea, too.


----------



## mommyxofxone

frsttimemama said:


> I was totally a freak about rules, lunchmeat, well done meat, everything. I probably will be again. I can't help it. I can't take the chance. I totally respect the fact that all women make their own decisions. I have a pregnant friend who eats lunchmeat and all that.. she knows what the risks are. Her choice. I couldn't live with myself if something happened over my lunchmeat sandwich or something silly like that.

Yeah but if your dr/mw tells you if you just heat it it's fine, it kills anything off, i really doubt you'd have an issue. I also only ever get it straight from the deli counter.



pdxmom said:


> Ohhh and i just had a hot dog for dinner.....yummy yummy yummy!!!

funny my mw never told me anything about hot dogs and not being able to eat them when pregnant. it wasn't on our list of things not to eat.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah it's just weird.. I'm so worried that I have to wait a month for my scan.... Ugh idk how that's even possible. And I'm so so so sorry about your angel Sandy, we had a room for Jaxon too and it broke my heart to close that door. And now I feel like such a traitor wanting to use even his little baby shampoo on a new baby, it just doesn't even seem right. I want a girl now, I am convinced a boy will break my heart. DH does too, for the same reason. Oh I pray you get your BFP before/on your due date like me. You still have 2 months or so, right?!?! What was his name, btw. I think I've asked before but idk if you saw..?

If we have another boy, we came up with the name Joel after a very close friends son, who was also a still born. She said she would name her son Jaxon after our angel (plus she liked it a lot, as I liked Joel).. I thought it was nice.

Mommy- Yeah I must admit I ate salami, bologna (ONLY FRIED though), and hotdogs/cheddar brats!! I just thought no mercury or questionable lunchmeat, or just make it hot to kill germs. Lol my baby was fine and dandy ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

mommyxofxone said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I was totally a freak about rules, lunchmeat, well done meat, everything. I probably will be again. I can't help it. I can't take the chance. I totally respect the fact that all women make their own decisions. I have a pregnant friend who eats lunchmeat and all that.. she knows what the risks are. Her choice. I couldn't live with myself if something happened over my lunchmeat sandwich or something silly like that.
> 
> Yeah but if your dr/mw tells you if you just heat it it's fine, it kills anything off, i really doubt you'd have an issue. I also only ever get it straight from the deli counter.
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh and i just had a hot dog for dinner.....yummy yummy yummy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> funny my mw never told me anything about hot dogs and not being able to eat them when pregnant. it wasn't on our list of things not to eat.Click to expand...

No, you're right. I just heated it and ate it. My friend doesn't heat it or anything is what I meant.


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> So, I ate 1/5 of a pineapple, including core, because its supposed to help with implantation if you eat a little each day after o until 5dpo. Seriously screwed up my tongue. First it was burning which is apparently normal but then about an hour later I had a milkshake because DH made me one. It was so bitter. Effed up my taste buds :/ the things I do for TTC...
> 
> Also, checked my cm, it's creamy but its like SUPER thick. I've never had it that thick before. Maybe higher progesterone this cycle?
> 
> OUCH!!! I had the same thing but from drinking too much soda and eating too many olives, lol.
> 
> My CM sucks, I'm peeing every hour and I'm exhausted. Whattayawannabet I'm not prego and it's another cycle to the witch and my body is just messing with me.Click to expand...

Vivian, I'm going through the same thing. Bathroom every hour LOL Hopefully it's a good sign!


----------



## Disneybaby26

2nd beta came back at 1,423!!!! :happydance:

First scan is scheduled for 9/6 at 9:00am!! I'll be 7+1 that day!!!! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

29 hour doubling time!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Disneybaby26 said:


> 2nd beta came back at 1,423!!!! :happydance:
> 
> First scan is scheduled for 9/6 at 9:00am!! I'll be 7+1 that day!!!! I'm so happy!!!


Congrats Disneybaby26!!!! :happydance: That's awesome!!


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah it's just weird.. I'm so worried that I have to wait a month for my scan.... Ugh idk how that's even possible. And I'm so so so sorry about your angel Sandy, we had a room for Jaxon too and it broke my heart to close that door. And now I feel like such a traitor wanting to use even his little baby shampoo on a new baby, it just doesn't even seem right. I want a girl now, I am convinced a boy will break my heart. DH does too, for the same reason. Oh I pray you get your BFP before/on your due date like me. You still have 2 months or so, right?!?! What was his name, btw. I think I've asked before but idk if you saw..?
> 
> If we have another boy, we came up with the name Joel after a very close friends son, who was also a still born. She said she would name her son Jaxon after our angel (plus she liked it a lot, as I liked Joel).. I thought it was nice.
> 
> Mommy- Yeah I must admit I ate salami, bologna (ONLY FRIED though), and hotdogs/cheddar brats!! I just thought no mercury or questionable lunchmeat, or just make it hot to kill germs. Lol my baby was fine and dandy ;)

I was due July 1, and he was born June 25. I got pregnant the last weekend in September of last year. I am not sure if it will make a difference for me whether our next baby is a boy or girl ir not honestly. I have a hard time seeing young boys sometimes though because I will wonder if that's how he would be or look or that type of thing.


----------



## morganwhite7

Woohoo Kara, I'm FIVE DAYS BEHIND YOU!!!!!!!!

Wow how is that even possible?! This thread is insane lol, I swear I had luck owning the thread this month. I say it's someone else's turn to make the thread and be rewarded w/ a BFP!!

Sonia- I see you on here, HOW ARE THINGS?!?! Lol I looked at your chart earlier to see your temps, but you weren't awake yet... teehehee creepy?


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> 2nd beta came back at 1,423!!!! :happydance:
> 
> First scan is scheduled for 9/6 at 9:00am!! I'll be 7+1 that day!!!! I'm so happy!!!

How awesome! Yay! Happy for you :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I totally agree with you. DH swore Jaxon was going to play in the NFL and can't even stand to watch the pre-season games, it's really sad bc football is his THING. Oooh I miss that boy so much. I just get sad sometimes bc I feel like I only ever knew him through his hiccups and stuff. I remember I tutored a little boy down the street and every SINGLE day at 4 p.m., I would sit down at the kitchen table to help him w/ his homework and Jaxon would start flipping out inside, kicked through my whole lesson lol. I miss that so much, it was the best bonding time I had, and I didn't even realize it at the time.

This pregnancy is going to be SO hard for me. It's an exact repeat of last year, I just can't believe it. I just hope God and you ladies help me through. Bc I of all people know it gets ROUGH sometimes!!

Sending lots of love to you Sandy, told you you'd love it here ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> 2nd beta came back at 1,423!!!! :happydance:
> 
> First scan is scheduled for 9/6 at 9:00am!! I'll be 7+1 that day!!!! I'm so happy!!!

Woohoo! How exciting!!!



mommyxofxone said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I was totally a freak about rules, lunchmeat, well done meat, everything. I probably will be again. I can't help it. I can't take the chance. I totally respect the fact that all women make their own decisions. I have a pregnant friend who eats lunchmeat and all that.. she knows what the risks are. Her choice. I couldn't live with myself if something happened over my lunchmeat sandwich or something silly like that.
> 
> Yeah but if your dr/mw tells you if you just heat it it's fine, it kills anything off, i really doubt you'd have an issue. I also only ever get it straight from the deli counter.
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh and i just had a hot dog for dinner.....yummy yummy yummy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> funny my mw never told me anything about hot dogs and not being able to eat them when pregnant. it wasn't on our list of things not to eat.Click to expand...

They're fine if they're cooked, which most people only eat them cooked anyway but some people will eat them without heating sometimes, which you shouldn't do while pregnant


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy- I totally agree with you. DH swore Jaxon was going to play in the NFL and can't even stand to watch the pre-season games, it's really sad bc football is his THING. Oooh I miss that boy so much. I just get sad sometimes bc I feel like I only ever knew him through his hiccups and stuff. I remember I tutored a little boy down the street and every SINGLE day at 4 p.m., I would sit down at the kitchen table to help him w/ his homework and Jaxon would start flipping out inside, kicked through my whole lesson lol. I miss that so much, it was the best bonding time I had, and I didn't even realize it at the time.
> 
> This pregnancy is going to be SO hard for me. It's an exact repeat of last year, I just can't believe it. I just hope God and you ladies help me through. Bc I of all people know it gets ROUGH sometimes!!
> 
> Sending lots of love to you Sandy, told you you'd love it here ;)

Morgan, God knows all things and He entrusted you to carry Jaxon and now your new baby. You will be a wonderful mommy. :flower:


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy- I totally agree with you. DH swore Jaxon was going to play in the NFL and can't even stand to watch the pre-season games, it's really sad bc football is his THING. Oooh I miss that boy so much. I just get sad sometimes bc I feel like I only ever knew him through his hiccups and stuff. I remember I tutored a little boy down the street and every SINGLE day at 4 p.m., I would sit down at the kitchen table to help him w/ his homework and Jaxon would start flipping out inside, kicked through my whole lesson lol. I miss that so much, it was the best bonding time I had, and I didn't even realize it at the time.
> 
> This pregnancy is going to be SO hard for me. It's an exact repeat of last year, I just can't believe it. I just hope God and you ladies help me through. Bc I of all people know it gets ROUGH sometimes!!
> 
> Sending lots of love to you Sandy, told you you'd love it here ;)

Thanks, you're absolutely right, I do! You ladies are amazing! And i miss the kicks and hiccups so incredibly much! I enjoyed being pregnant :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww thanks prgirl_11! I hope so.. I'm a bit nervous.. ;)

Is there another name we can call you that I can add to the 1st page?


----------



## RobertRedford

Morning ladies! 

I overslept and nearly didn't make it to work on time this am. ugh. Super tired! 

I had to get up to pee 3 times in the middle of the night last night, which is reallllly odd for me. I did drink a LOT of water yesterday so that probably is what caused it! 

Kara, your numbers are amazing! I cant wait to see your scan!

Morgan, I cant imagine how rough that is, but remember to keep your head up. You're now blessed to have another baby on the way. Enjoy this pregnancy as much as you did the last, and look forward to the day that you get to hold your little babe!


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda tell your DH we're patiently waiting on his SA!! Lol jk, but seriously! 

And Sonia- What's UPPPPPPP?!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda tell your DH we're patiently waiting on his SA!! Lol jk, but seriously!
> 
> And Sonia- What's UPPPPPPP?!

LOL! I will, we have been busy, he hasn't made it in yet. 

and I agree, Sonia, did you test this am??


----------



## pdxmom

Gus morning ppl...I'm at the clinic to get my blood drawn...I'm feeling so Gud today honestly just coming to peace with all the post o signs being similar to pregnancy signs...n I think wen I keep telling myself tht it makes me better each time :)

Kara so exciting abt your numbers...

Morgan I call next mths thread :) I think a lot of the girls here have got their bfps the mth they started the thread..


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> Aww thanks prgirl_11! I hope so.. I'm a bit nervous.. ;)
> 
> Is there another name we can call you that I can add to the 1st page?

Marie :wave:


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay added ya!!

Sonia- I am patiently awaiting your results!!!!!!!!!!! (P.s. you can have next mos thread too!!)


----------



## RobertRedford

random, but im bored at work so I am online shopping. pleasantly surprised by how cute some of the stuff at oldnavy is!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Disneybaby26 said:


> 2nd beta came back at 1,423!!!! :happydance:
> 
> First scan is scheduled for 9/6 at 9:00am!! I'll be 7+1 that day!!!! I'm so happy!!!

Yay! That's awesome! Can't wait to hear the results of your scan :) 



morganwhite7 said:


> This pregnancy is going to be SO hard for me. It's an exact repeat of last year, I just can't believe it. I just hope God and you ladies help me through. Bc I of all people know it gets ROUGH sometimes!!

We will be here to help you out with anything :hugs:



pdxmom said:


> Gus morning ppl...I'm at the clinic to get my blood drawn...I'm feeling so Gud today honestly just coming to peace with all the post o signs being similar to pregnancy signs...n I think wen I keep telling myself tht it makes me better each time :)

Good luck with the blood draw! Let us know the results when you get them!

AFM- got a little temp spike today. Not what I was hoping for but I'll take it! I fiddled with FF and made the next two day's temps like the one today and FF gave me my cross hairs. Hopefully my temp stays where it is or gets higher so I can truly get my cross hairs. 

I go in for labs on Monday. I forget what they are for but I am sure it is to confirm O and test my progesterone levels. I hope everything comes back ok :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

Hey ladies.

I think I'm losing my mind over here at my parent's house. My 15 month old has had a fever on & off the last 2 days. It's only gotten as high as 100.9 so not terrible but it keeps coming back. Last night she woke at 4am and it was 100.7 so I gave her Motrin and she slept in my bed with me until morning. My 7 year old just came home from school with a fever of 101 (it's only her 2nd day of school...) It's a good thing I called off work I guess. I called off because of the baby's fever and the lack of sleep I got last night.

My mother is being... my mother. If any of you pay attention to my posts on FB, you'll see my mom commenting here and there and you'll quickly pick up on how ridiculous/annoying she truly is. So many of my friends message me after seeing some of her comments to tell me they feel bad because of how she is or how annoying she can be. She just keeps trying to parent my kids overtop of us. Apparently she thinks that us moving in because we needed help with a place to live until we get back on our feet financially means we need help parenting too, although I'm pretty sure we've got that down. But because she's been "doing this for 27 years now" she knows everything and has the right answer for it all.

As I've mentioned before, my 7 year old lived with them since she was 9 months old until this summer when she came to stay with us (until we had to move back home last month) and it's like everything's back to their old routine of them babying her and not enforcing consequences or rules (constantly giving her sugar and dark soda before dinner even though I've made it abundantly clear that I only want her drinking clear soda and very rarely & much less sugar and definitely no snacks before dinner.) Well before she came to stay with us, she slept in my parent's bed every night. They just let her do it and she wanted to because of her attachment issues to my mom. Since we've moved back, she falls asleep in her bed every night but wakes up around 3, 4, 5am and climbs into my parents bed. EVERY SINGLE NIGHT. Last night my stepdad told her she had to go back to her own bed and unplugged the baby's sound machine in case that was keeping her up (1. the baby sleeps with it for a reason 2. that's not waking the older one up) but other than that, it's every single night. So much so that my mom is currently putting our couch from our apartment into her (my parent's) bedroom so that my oldest can just sleep on that instead of waking them to climb in their bed each night. I flat out told her that's not a good idea. She said she's doing it because she doesn't know what's waking her and that she doesn't think it's going to stop but she can't stand being woken up every night when my daughter climbs in her bed. So I told her the only way it's going to stop is if there are strict rules about it that you guys enforce. Before bed each night tell her she's absolutely not allowed to climb into their bed, if she wakes she has to stay in bed and try to fall back asleep there. But no... she's just going to put the couch in her room and right now there's literally nothing I can do to stop it. The woman just causes so much undue stress and we're just stuck here putting up with it because I really don't know what else to do. She doesn't listen to anything I say and doesn't enforce ANY rules.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> 2nd beta came back at 1,423!!!! :happydance:
> 
> First scan is scheduled for 9/6 at 9:00am!! I'll be 7+1 that day!!!! I'm so happy!!!
> 
> Yay! That's awesome! Can't wait to hear the results of your scan :)
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> This pregnancy is going to be SO hard for me. It's an exact repeat of last year, I just can't believe it. I just hope God and you ladies help me through. Bc I of all people know it gets ROUGH sometimes!!Click to expand...
> 
> We will be here to help you out with anything :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Gus morning ppl...I'm at the clinic to get my blood drawn...I'm feeling so Gud today honestly just coming to peace with all the post o signs being similar to pregnancy signs...n I think wen I keep telling myself tht it makes me better each time :)Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with the blood draw! Let us know the results when you get them!
> 
> AFM- got a little temp spike today. Not what I was hoping for but I'll take it! I fiddled with FF and made the next to day's temps like the one today and FF gave me my cross hairs. Hopefully my temp stays where it is or gets higher so I can truly get my cross hairs.
> 
> I go in for labs on Monday. I forget what they are for but I am sure it is to confirm O and test my progesterone levels. I hope everything comes back ok :thumbup:Click to expand...

Woohoo Nichole! Definitely looks like you o'd to me!


----------



## RobertRedford

Oh waves, :hugs: I'm sorry that sounds so rough. I think that living with family is hard, and finding boundaries (and respecting them) is even harder. I really hope everything works out, and hopefully this situation is only temporary until you are able to get back onto your feet again.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sounds like my mom Amanda (WAVES!).. I can't imagine! Esp them thinking they are her parents, that would KILL me.. Ugh I hope things get better for you guys.. Is OH working w/ you helping? 

Idk what kind of situation you guys are in, but after I got SICK AND TIRED of DH's dad, I HAD to move out.. Lol. I'll be totally honest, we pay $600 a month, and that includes trash and water. And DH hasn't even gotten a pay check yet. So it's great, and in a decent area, just so many old people that it's not the most poppin' place to be.. But that's what we were looking for :) But idk, I bet there are plenty of cheap places that would be better than hearing her talk lol.. Could be worth a shot. Esp being pregnant, I can't imagine having to put up with extra crap on top on that 

Hope all is well btw, I miss you here!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Sounds like my mom Amanda (WAVES!).. I can't imagine! Esp them thinking they are her parents, that would KILL me.. Ugh I hope things get better for you guys.. Is OH working w/ you helping?
> 
> Idk what kind of situation you guys are in, but after I got SICK AND TIRED of DH's dad, I HAD to move out.. Lol. I'll be totally honest, we pay $600 a month, and that includes trash and water. And DH hasn't even gotten a pay check yet. So it's great, and in a decent area, just so many old people that it's not the most poppin' place to be.. But that's what we were looking for :) But idk, I bet there are plenty of cheap places that would be better than hearing her talk lol.. Could be worth a shot. Esp being pregnant, I can't imagine having to put up with extra crap on top on that
> 
> Hope all is well btw, I miss you here!

oh what I would do for a $600 rental! rents here, in a good area, for a 2 bedroom are $1600-$1800/mo, most utilities NOT included! 1 bedrooms are about the same. uggh.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like my mom Amanda (WAVES!).. I can't imagine! Esp them thinking they are her parents, that would KILL me.. Ugh I hope things get better for you guys.. Is OH working w/ you helping?
> 
> Idk what kind of situation you guys are in, but after I got SICK AND TIRED of DH's dad, I HAD to move out.. Lol. I'll be totally honest, we pay $600 a month, and that includes trash and water. And DH hasn't even gotten a pay check yet. So it's great, and in a decent area, just so many old people that it's not the most poppin' place to be.. But that's what we were looking for :) But idk, I bet there are plenty of cheap places that would be better than hearing her talk lol.. Could be worth a shot. Esp being pregnant, I can't imagine having to put up with extra crap on top on that
> 
> Hope all is well btw, I miss you here!
> 
> oh what I would do for a $600 rental! rents here, in a good area, for a 2 bedroom are $1600-$1800/mo, most utilities NOT included! 1 bedrooms are about the same. uggh.Click to expand...

Lol right? That's why I left the bay area. A studio was like $1200. While I was in cosmetology school I rented a bedroom in a house and it was $625. Now we pay $900(utilities not included) for a 3/2, but up here the cost of living is lower than the bay.

Amanda- I would be soooo frustrated if I was in your position. Your mom needs to realize that while you're greatful for their help in your financial situation and for them taking care of her for so long before, that they're your children and needs to respect the boundaries that you set for them.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah HOLY CRAP I know, as much as I'd love to live in Cali.. I'll leave it for vaca, much happier with Ohio prices :)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Lol right? That's why I left the bay area. A studio was like $1200. While I was in cosmetology school I rented a bedroom in a house and it was $625. Now we pay $900 for a 3/2, but up here the cost of living is lower than the bay.

So jealous.


----------



## morganwhite7

Guys I am so excited for Sonia.. Lol wondering when she's gonna be done!! And did she say they'll get results asap?


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Yeah HOLY CRAP I know, as much as I'd love to live in Cali.. I'll leave it for vaca, much happier with Ohio prices :)

I live in a very expensive part of cali-- average home price is $1M. Not all of cali is like this! I wish it was less expensive ;/


----------



## asmcsm

I know! I want to see some results too!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah HOLY CRAP I know, as much as I'd love to live in Cali.. I'll leave it for vaca, much happier with Ohio prices :)
> 
> I live in a very expensive part of cali-- average home price is $1M. Not all of cali is like this! I wish it was less expensive ;/Click to expand...

Yea, you definitely do, San Francisco, San Jose and Los Angeles are all in the top 10 most expensive places in the US to live I believe. CA kinda sucks lol. Sometimes I really just think about picking up and moving to Washington or Oregon....


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda do you have FB, I don't think I ever added you?


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda do you have FB, I don't think I ever added you?

Yes, I do. Ill add you!


----------



## frsttimemama

I can't imagine! I will keep rural Indiana, thanks! :) We are surrounded by fields, live on a gravel road, and have deer in our yard every single day. Love love love it!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Where I am at in cali is pretty bad too. When I lived in Lake County, we rented a 3 bedroom, 2 bath house that had a ginormous back yard for 725 a month. Now we have a tiny 2 bedroom 1 bath apartment for 1200. I miss my house :(.

Waves- I really hope your kids feel better soon! I am sorry you have to deal with the stress of living with your parents. My mom has been bugging DH and I to get a house with her and I am running out of excuses. Yes it would financially be much better but I think I would tear my hair out living with her again. 

Anyone have any tips on getting a good block of sleep for temping? I almost always wake up an hour or 2 before temping and have trouble getting back to sleep.


----------



## RobertRedford

Sonia, did they tell you when to expect results?


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Where I am at in cali is pretty bad too. When I lived in Lake County, we rented a 3 bedroom, 2 bath house that had a ginormous back yard for 725 a month. Now we have a tiny 2 bedroom 1 bath apartment for 1200. I miss my house :(.
> 
> Waves- I really hope your kids feel better soon! I am sorry you have to deal with the stress of living with your parents. My mom has been bugging DH and I to get a house with her and I am running out of excuses. Yes it would financially be much better but I think I would tear my hair out living with her again.
> 
> Anyone have any tips on getting a good block of sleep for temping? I almost always wake up an hour or 2 before temping and have trouble getting back to sleep.

Do you wake up often? how about trying something like melatonin to help you stay asleep? (or would that change the accuracy of your temp?)


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda do you have FB, I don't think I ever added you?

Are you asking me or the other Amanda? If so, I do have a FB. I'm friends with a few girls on here actually. facebook.com / birdsthatsing is my URL I believe haha.

And thanks ladies. My mom is a real piece of work. She only drinks 1-2 cups of coffee in the morning but then the rest of the day it's only Bacardi & Dr Pepper. Yesterday she made her first glass at 2:30 and that's all she had the rest of the night. OH said she made one at 11:30 the other morning! I just can't take her whatsoever.

There are some 2 bedrooms out here around $600/month. Our apartment was $605 when we moved in but got bumped up when we renewed our lease. If OH had started working just a few weeks earlier, we'd probably still be in our apartment but our schedules overlap and our current babysitter is only my mother so my kids would still be subjected to most of the same BS. Now that he's received a paycheck we know what kind of money he'll be making so I can try to come up with a budget for us (which I'm horrible at sticking to) but we just need to get out asap.

My mom keeps talking about us still being here when the baby comes and what can be done to help and all this nonsense and OH keeps a look of pure fear in his eyes at the thought lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sweet awesome, can't wait to stalk your pictures.. LOL..


----------



## mommyxofxone

lordy ladies, keeping up takes talent! i have packing to do and then going on vacation, i'll see all you lovely on sunday. please be ready to fill me in on anything important when i return!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

mommyxofxone said:


> lordy ladies, keeping up takes talent! i have packing to do and then going on vacation, i'll see all you lovely on sunday. please be ready to fill me in on anything important when i return!!!

Yes, we are chatttttty!


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> lordy ladies, keeping up takes talent! i have packing to do and then going on vacation, i'll see all you lovely on sunday. please be ready to fill me in on anything important when i return!!!

Have a wonderful time on vacation!!

Amanda- Haha I bet your OH is scared to death of that happening!


----------



## morganwhite7

I have you on FB already WavesAmanda.. LOL.. Sorry I'll try to be more specific!

Have a great time Mommy, hopefully it's almost O time when you get back!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> Do you wake up often? how about trying something like melatonin to help you stay asleep? (or would that change the accuracy of your temp?)

I wake up 2-3 times a night. Usually to use the bathroom or my cats are being annoying lol. I think that might be why my temps are rocky this cycle. Some temps I got a good block of sleep, others I woke up like an hour before my alarm and couldn't get back to sleep. As long as it can tell I Oed and I get my cross hairs, I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## pdxmom

Im back fromt he clinic...usually i get to hear my results by the end of the day but yday my dr office told me tht this time i wud only get it the next day...bcos apparently they have none of the old nurses only one who happens to b my drs wife...so they r in the process of hiring nurses...so wen i spoke with her she very nicely asked if i cud give her upto the next day...ahhh well i feel stupid for saying ok sure but thts k...its done now...well know tomorrow...

Morgan sorry i didnt listen to u and tested again with an ic...bfn of course...also checked with a clear blue..the blue cross thingie...also bfn...ufff...

Amanda - im so sorry ur having a stressful time....im sure goin thro all this while pregnant must b torture..

OK clomid ladies....wat kinda cm did u guys have after o...or ard 9-10 dpo??? do u remember??? sometime back i had so much of creamy lotiony cm come out tht it almost felt like wen stuff comes out after sex...ick


----------



## frsttimemama

I really REALLY hope that I O before Monday!!! Hubby will be out of town from Monday morning til Thursday night late.. and its like a 3.5 hour drive so I can't really go meet him or anything. I'm going to be broken hearted if we miss it.


----------



## frsttimemama

pdxmom said:


> Im back fromt he clinic...usually i get to hear my results by the end of the day but yday my dr office told me tht this time i wud only get it the next day...bcos apparently they have none of the old nurses only one who happens to b my drs wife...so they r in the process of hiring nurses...so wen i spoke with her she very nicely asked if i cud give her upto the next day...ahhh well i feel stupid for saying ok sure but thts k...its done now...well know tomorrow...
> 
> Morgan sorry i didnt listen to u and tested again with an ic...bfn of course...also checked with a clear blue..the blue cross thingie...also bfn...ufff...
> 
> Amanda - im so sorry ur having a stressful time....im sure goin thro all this while pregnant must b torture..
> 
> OK clomid ladies....wat kinda cm did u guys have after o...or ard 9-10 dpo??? do u remember??? sometime back i had so much of creamy lotiony cm come out tht it almost felt like wen stuff comes out after sex...ick

I'm sorry you have to wait! How hard! :( I would probably call and ask later anyway haha


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck Frsttime! I really hope you O soon! 

I can't wait to hear your results sonia!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oooh I hope so too Sandy.. You have normal cycles right? A CD23 O would be pretty late, I have faith it will be before!!

And aww Sonia it's okay!! I'm sorry, those stupid things always get the best of us!! :/ Tomorrow will tell you what you need to know!

(Oooh yeah, could you call before they close and see if they're ready?!)


----------



## BubsMom17

Wowza! It took me forever to catch up!

Nikki - Swelling is a bitch... if I had advice to help it I would offer... but my hands and feet are suffering too.... 

As for the lunchmeat thing... I am an awful preg and I eat it. All of it. Not heated. (Not raw hotdogs though... gross... who does that?) My ob/gyn told me it is one of those things that is so ridiculously overblown and use common sense when eating it. Obviously don't eat meat that has been sitting out for hours, etc. You actually have a higher chance of getting listeria from produce (esp cantaloupe for some reason) and beef than you do from lunchmeat. The US is the only place that even mentions lunchmeat as a "to avoid" food. Europe doesn't have it on their radar even. 

I do not eat sushi, or more fish than recommended due to mercury, or raw eggs, or drink or smoke. But honestly, I trust my OB when she tells me it's OK. 

Amanda/Waves: I saw you FB and the people arguing about what to so for your daughter. Things got a little heated... But just my two cents, my pediatricia tells me to bring the kids in when they have fevers for 3 straight days, unless the fevers are really high or they are showing serious symptoms of course. Danny has had many colds and they have always resolved themselves. He has never needed anti-biotics. Does she have history of ear or bronchial infections at all?

Amanda/Robert: Find me on FB! Look up Emily Craig Becerra! I am friends with a few girls on here so you'll probably be able to find me!


----------



## RobertRedford

Emily, added you :)


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> Emily, added you :)

Stalking your photos right now! :winkwink:


----------



## asmcsm

I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)


----------



## frsttimemama

Well, I dont know how my cycles are. They were irregular before I got pregnant. I had AF about every 3 months in 2012 (January, March, June, and I got pregnant in September. )I am almost the same weight I was when I got pregnant .. within a couple of pounds. That's why I am so scared. I can't get pregnant if I don't O, and it was irregular before due to PCOS they thought.. they being my GP & his NP, not my OB/GYN. I didn't have one of those til I got pregnant. I had an AF 5&1/2 weeks after I had our son.. so I was just hoping so hard things would be normal and it wouldn't take another 10 months to get pregnant.


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Emily, added you :)
> 
> Stalking your photos right now! :winkwink:Click to expand...

It's not stalking if you admit it :)


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)

Awww ash... im not hating it at all actually (being impatient to know if im preg or not) but other than tht im so totally fine with knowing exactly wen to expect my period...hehehe...i know tht must sound weird but if u ask some1 who doesnt o regularly shell know wat i mean...hang in there hun...its only a couple of weeks :)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)

I was thinking about this last night. Like, its no big deal, 2 weeks, 14 days, we should be able to handle it normally and not have it draaaaggg on. but nope, it feels like a LIFETIME and a half.


----------



## chloe18.

Right where to start...came off bc 20th July expected AF on 26 July but no show...countless tests bfn...had a big lump of stretchy cm (sorry tmi) on 29th...
17 days later pink discharge which I thought was AF, tested that day but bfn...mor discharge the day after then what I thought was full blown AF for 3 days...something told me to test just now and bam...what you think?!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am a freaking pro at waiting now :haha: I kept having to wait 2-3 months for AF so 2 weeks seems like a second.


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)
> 
> Awww ash... im not hating it at all actually (being impatient to know if im preg or not) but other than tht im so totally fine with knowing exactly wen to expect my period...hehehe...i know tht must sound weird but if u ask some1 who doesnt o regularly shell know wat i mean...hang in there hun...its only a couple of weeks :)Click to expand...

I think I'm just even more impatient for it this time since I know exactly when I O'd unlike last month where everything was just a mess and it was so long and I had no idea what was going on


----------



## pdxmom

chloe18. said:


> Right where to start...came off bc 20th July expected AF on 26 July but no show...countless tests bfn...had a big lump of stretchy cm (sorry tmi) on 29th...
> 17 days later pink discharge which I thought was AF, tested that day but bfn...mor discharge the day after then what I thought was full blown AF for 3 days...something told me to test just now and bam...what you think?!
> 
> View attachment 661399

Thats defly a BFP Chloe....congratulations!!!:flower:


----------



## NDTaber9211

chloe18. said:


> Right where to start...came off bc 20th July expected AF on 26 July but no show...countless tests bfn...had a big lump of stretchy cm (sorry tmi) on 29th...
> 17 days later pink discharge which I thought was AF, tested that day but bfn...mor discharge the day after then what I thought was full blown AF for 3 days...something told me to test just now and bam...what you think?!
> 
> View attachment 661399

I see the plus sign! Go get a first response if you can! People are always saying the blue dye tests can be false pos.


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am a freaking pro at waiting now :haha: I kept having to wait 2-3 months for AF so 2 weeks seems like a second.

Hahahah seeee i knew u would get me... :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Chloe, that's positive! confirm with a digi or a FRER-- pink dye tests are easier to decipher :)


----------



## jury3

My progesterone was only 10.1 again this month....wtf?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)
> 
> I was thinking about this last night. Like, its no big deal, 2 weeks, 14 days, we should be able to handle it normally and not have it draaaaggg on. but nope, it feels like a LIFETIME and a half.Click to expand...

I know! I keep trying to tell myself that too, but 14 days just seems like so long once you're finally in the TWW as opossed to leading up to it :?


----------



## frsttimemama

chloe18. said:


> Right where to start...came off bc 20th July expected AF on 26 July but no show...countless tests bfn...had a big lump of stretchy cm (sorry tmi) on 29th...
> 17 days later pink discharge which I thought was AF, tested that day but bfn...mor discharge the day after then what I thought was full blown AF for 3 days...something told me to test just now and bam...what you think?!
> 
> View attachment 661399

Looks positive to me! Congratulations!


----------



## asmcsm

chloe18. said:


> Right where to start...came off bc 20th July expected AF on 26 July but no show...countless tests bfn...had a big lump of stretchy cm (sorry tmi) on 29th...
> 17 days later pink discharge which I thought was AF, tested that day but bfn...mor discharge the day after then what I thought was full blown AF for 3 days...something told me to test just now and bam...what you think?!
> 
> View attachment 661399

I see the plus sign, but for me it's always hard with blue dye tests to tell if it's an actual positive or an evap :? I recommend getting an FRER


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> My progesterone was only 10.1 again this month....wtf?

Sorry you're progesterone isn't as high as you wanted :hugs: but it's definitely better than where you started! And your chart is looking phenomenal!


----------



## frsttimemama

pdxmom said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I am a freaking pro at waiting now :haha: I kept having to wait 2-3 months for AF so 2 weeks seems like a second.
> 
> Hahahah seeee i knew u would get me... :)Click to expand...

I get ya, too! Just hope I am done with that.. I am getting nervous though.


----------



## chloe18.

Thanks ladies I'm going out of my mind here...won't be able to get 1 now till tomorrow so will update :) xx


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> My progesterone was only 10.1 again this month....wtf?

Wat really??? your temps look so gud...ask your doc if u need some progesterone supplement???do u c your doc anytime soon???


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)
> 
> I was thinking about this last night. Like, its no big deal, 2 weeks, 14 days, we should be able to handle it normally and not have it draaaaggg on. but nope, it feels like a LIFETIME and a half.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I keep trying to tell myself that too, but 14 days just seems like so long once you're finally in the TWW as opossed to leading up to it :?Click to expand...

I am like 2 dpo and SS like CRAZY. I know there is pretty much no chance that I am pregnant but my mind of course is playing tricks on me.


----------



## pdxmom

OK so this is for the girls who play candy crush....im stuck in this stupid stupid place where i supposedely need 3 tickets to go to the next level....wat the f is tht about????how do i move on....i feel like i just hate candy crush but its so damn addictive :dohh:


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)
> 
> I was thinking about this last night. Like, its no big deal, 2 weeks, 14 days, we should be able to handle it normally and not have it draaaaggg on. but nope, it feels like a LIFETIME and a half.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I keep trying to tell myself that too, but 14 days just seems like so long once you're finally in the TWW as opossed to leading up to it :?Click to expand...
> 
> I am like 2 dpo and SS like CRAZY. I know there is pretty much no chance that I am pregnant but my mind of course is playing tricks on me.Click to expand...

My issue is that I'm going to drive myself nuts during the TWW wanting to test, but if I test early and then get BFP then it will be an even longer wait before I'll get an US where I can see bean's heartbeat. So I'm stuck in the middle of would I rather find out sooner or wait a few extra days and have a few less days to wait for US if that's the case... I of course think of it this way because I had my m/c literally days before I should have been able to see the heartbeat


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)
> 
> I was thinking about this last night. Like, its no big deal, 2 weeks, 14 days, we should be able to handle it normally and not have it draaaaggg on. but nope, it feels like a LIFETIME and a half.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I keep trying to tell myself that too, but 14 days just seems like so long once you're finally in the TWW as opossed to leading up to it :?Click to expand...
> 
> I am like 2 dpo and SS like CRAZY. I know there is pretty much no chance that I am pregnant but my mind of course is playing tricks on me.Click to expand...
> 
> My issue is that I'm going to drive myself nuts during the TWW wanting to test, but if I test early and then get BFP then it will be an even longer wait before I'll get an US where I can see bean's heartbeat. So I'm stuck in the middle of would I rather find out sooner or wait a few extra days and have a few less days to wait for US if that's the case... I of course think of it this way because I had my m/c literally days before I would have been able to see the heartbeatClick to expand...

blergh. its always waiting waiting waiting!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)
> 
> I was thinking about this last night. Like, its no big deal, 2 weeks, 14 days, we should be able to handle it normally and not have it draaaaggg on. but nope, it feels like a LIFETIME and a half.Click to expand...
> 
> I know! I keep trying to tell myself that too, but 14 days just seems like so long once you're finally in the TWW as opossed to leading up to it :?Click to expand...
> 
> I am like 2 dpo and SS like CRAZY. I know there is pretty much no chance that I am pregnant but my mind of course is playing tricks on me.Click to expand...
> 
> My issue is that I'm going to drive myself nuts during the TWW wanting to test, but if I test early and then get BFP then it will be an even longer wait before I'll get an US where I can see bean's heartbeat. So I'm stuck in the middle of would I rather find out sooner or wait a few extra days and have a few less days to wait for US if that's the case... I of course think of it this way because I had my m/c literally days before I would have been able to see the heartbeatClick to expand...
> 
> blergh. its always waiting waiting waiting!Click to expand...

I know :? I think I can handle the9 months of waiting to meet him or her as long as I make it through the first 12 weeks of waiting to see if everything is alright


----------



## NDTaber9211

pdxmom said:


> OK so this is for the girls who play candy crush....im stuck in this stupid stupid place where i supposedely need 3 tickets to go to the next level....wat the f is tht about????how do i move on....i feel like i just hate candy crush but its so damn addictive :dohh:

You got to have candy crush friends send you the tickets. You can request them. I got stuck on level 68 or something like that and gave up lol. Damn candy crush!


----------



## pdxmom

Gosh Ashlee i totally get u with whether i shud come to know early enuf or not...i always think tht i loved the way my sil found out wen she was 8 weeks...i would never ever have had the patience to wiat to find out...i also lost my first pregnancy 1 day before my scan...it was the worst day of my life wen i heard the heart beat only to know i could not keep it bcos it was in the wrong place...i so wish tht the U/S tech hadnt made me hear it :cry:


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee I say wait, if it's possible. Bc look at me, I have a month before I can even find out if this is an intrauterine pregnancy!!!

I'm sorry Sonia, that was not very nice of her.. I can't imagine :/ :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

pdxmom said:


> Gosh Ashlee i totally get u with whether i shud come to know early enuf or not...i always think tht i loved the way my sil found out wen she was 8 weeks...i would never ever have had the patience to wiat to find out...i also lost my first pregnancy 1 day before my scan...it was the worst day of my life wen i heard the heart beat only to know i could not keep it bcos it was in the wrong place...i so wish tht the U/S tech hadnt made me hear it :cry:

Aww I'm so sorry :( That must have been so hard. I was crushed because I still went in for the apt where I should have been seeing baby and instead was given an US to check that all the "products of conception" were gone :( was just so sad to see an empty uterus even though I knew I passed the tissue, I saw it. I had gotten an US earlier that week in the ER but the ultrasound tech had said it looked fine and she said she saw a yolk sac but my sister and I didn't. We trusted her because she's supposed to be the professional...but no, just an empty little sac


----------



## asmcsm

On another note, I cannot stop peeing! I've drank 48oz of lemon water already today and it's only 11:45...wish I could say it was a preggo symptom but it's purely just a ton of water consumption. Though, I drank water like this during the TWW the cycle I got my bfp


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> My progesterone was only 10.1 again this month....wtf?

Mine was 10.6 this month, Julie! Don't give up hope!! When are you testing??


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> On another note, I cannot stop peeing! I've drank 48oz of lemon water already today and it's only 11:45...wish I could say it was a preggo symptom but it's purely just a ton of water consumption. Though, I drank water like this during the TWW the cycle I got my bfp

me too! ...but I have been drinking a ton of water too!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey that is good new for Julie, just bc the prog is "low" doesn't mean it rules out a BFP!


----------



## NDTaber9211

This is my favorite picture I took at my brothers wedding. He looks so happy :)

https://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y349/blahblahblah102/IMAG1793_zps5ce39ae8.jpg


----------



## RobertRedford

Aw Nichole, the wedding looks so cute! I love the flip flops! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww how sweet. I love the purple.. And the her dress is beautiful, esp the top of it!

Didn't see the flops, how cute :)


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)
> 
> I was thinking about this last night. Like, its no big deal, 2 weeks, 14 days, we should be able to handle it normally and not have it draaaaggg on. but nope, it feels like a LIFETIME and a half.Click to expand...

Lol "no big deal" hahaha I'm 6DPO and trying to stay busy. I already changed my testing day :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

prgirl_11 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I really hate that the TWW feels like 2 years....](*,)
> 
> I was thinking about this last night. Like, its no big deal, 2 weeks, 14 days, we should be able to handle it normally and not have it draaaaggg on. but nope, it feels like a LIFETIME and a half.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol "no big deal" hahaha I'm 6DPO and trying to stay busy. I already changed my testing day :haha:Click to expand...

seriously, famous last words. no big deal until you're 5-7 dpo and going apeshit because you cant poas but you want to so badly.


----------



## asmcsm

Well, if I wait the full 14 days that would put me at testing on September 1st, which is the day that we're supposed to see Jason Mraz, so I'm not sure if I should test that day or the day before due to the fact that if I get a BFN I'm probably going to want to cry all day and I don't want it to ruin the concert for me... Either way I'd be over 4 weeks. Just don't think I can manage to wait until the 3rd when AF is due, that's stretching it a little too far...


----------



## NDTaber9211

My brother may live in Oregon but he is a Cali boy at heart:haha: They made my niece a big part of the wedding which I thought was super awesome. Her mom is a real beyotch so I am really happy Madison is getting a step mom like Mary. I guess Madison gave Mary this purple bunny ring when she was 5 years old. Mary kept it this whole time and was wearing it during the wedding. Mary had a vow ceremony with Madison basically saying how important maddy is to her and how she promise to love and care for her always. There was not a dry eye in the house lol. My brother was crying the whole ceremony, it was so sweet.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think I am going to test on by bday Aug 31st. Prob will be a bfn since it will only be 11dpo. Our anniversary is Sept 2nd and that puts me at 13dop. I am hoping to get a bfp then. What an awesome gift to give dh for our anniversary!


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol Amanda, so true!!

Hey ppl I know I am crazy ahead of myself.. But I found the baby names section of BnB.. uh ohhhh!!!

Sooooo... Joel Jaxon or Elijah Jaxon? (I like 2 syllable names better, only bc it would be an easier Mama-call) Those are the ONLY 2 boys names I even semi-like! Ugh Jaxon was my prize winning name though :/ And is Mila Kamara weird? I feel like Mila is getting more and more popular..


----------



## morganwhite7

Aw Nichole that's so nice.. My mom did the same at her 2nd wedding. Bc when you marry someone you kinda marry their babies, too! 

Ugh I just don't get why you'd marry someone if you hate their kids, and be miserable. Lol my MIL just got remarried and Felix has 2 kids under the age of 5! And she's almost 50 (and now hates her life.. lol)! Lol, noooo thank you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I wanted to do Jackson as a boys name too but that name is getting super popular. I like the girls name but I can see how Mila is getting too popular. I like Elijah Jaxon better out of the two. Joel Jaxon sounds like a long lost Jackson brother lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

I like Elijah best!


----------



## clynn11

I like Elijah better too.

Positive OPK this morning. Pissed off at hubby, why can't he just cooperate?! Here's looking towards next month... *sigh*


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm sorry Cassidy :hugs: maybe he will be willing to later?


----------



## clynn11

Doubt it. I'm so over TTC. We haven't even really been TTC with all of the bullshit and never getting BD time in our fertile period. I'm just so frustrated to the max. today. And looking at him I just want to punch him. Hahahaha. K that seems harsh but it's so true right now.


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> I like Elijah better too.
> 
> Positive OPK this morning. Pissed off at hubby, why can't he just cooperate?! Here's looking towards next month... *sigh*

I'm sorry! It isn't too late to BD is it? I would sure try! Goooood luck!!


----------



## asmcsm

I had Elijah, Jaxon and Mila on my baby names list. However Jaxon is out because my cousin just used it. But it's getting soooo popular around here that now I wouldn't use it anyway. I hated growing up with 3 Ashley's in every class. My spelling was different but that didn't really make much of a difference.

Ugh Cassidy, I'm sorry hun :? Is he not going to BD today either? I feel like with all you've gone through to help him, the least he can do is BD really quick so you have a shot.


----------



## clynn11

Yeah well apparently he doesn't feel that way. I don't think he realizes how hard it is for me every month, how much I want this damn baby. I'm tired of crying over and over. But he really, truly doesn't get it no matter how much I try to explain it to him. He acts like he wants it too, but obviously not. So I give up.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Doubt it. I'm so over TTC. We haven't even really been TTC with all of the bullshit and never getting BD time in our fertile period. I'm just so frustrated to the max. today. And looking at him I just want to punch him. Hahahaha. K that seems harsh but it's so true right now.

Bleck, im sorry, thats so annoying. I vote seduce him ;)

If he isn't feeling up to Bd'ing, is there any way he would be willing to erm..make a donation into a softcup?


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Yeah well apparently he doesn't feel that way. I don't think he realizes how hard it is for me every month, how much I want this damn baby. I'm tired of crying over and over. But he really, truly doesn't get it no matter how much I try to explain it to him. He acts like he wants it too, but obviously not. So I give up.

Ugh, that boy needs a swift kick in the ass.


----------



## asmcsm

I agree with Amanda, is there anything you can do to seduce him that will make it so he just can't possibly say no to BD?


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Oooh I hope so too Sandy.. You have normal cycles right? A CD23 O would be pretty late, I have faith it will be before!!
> 
> And aww Sonia it's okay!! I'm sorry, those stupid things always get the best of us!! :/ Tomorrow will tell you what you need to know!
> 
> (Oooh yeah, could you call before they close and see if they're ready?!)

On the bright side, i have an OB/GYN appt. On September 10of so if things are out of whack she can help sooner


----------



## pdxmom

Cassidy tht sucks...i agree with Ashlee abt him being mean to not cooperate at all...welll we have to think of someway...maybbbb...u give hima bj and collect his stuff in the softcup...tht way hes happy while NOT DOING ANY WORK!!!! and u got your stuff :winkwink:


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I agree with Amanda, is there anything you can do to seduce him that will make it so he just can't possibly say no to BD?

lingerie. thigh high stockings, heels. boom!

Or maybe offer to give him a bj and put the goods in a softcup?

LOL, my computer tried to autocorrect "softcup" to "pussyfoot"


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- I really don't want to hit a bad spot, but I think you need to sit down with DH and ask if he even wants a baby or is even ready for one. It sounds like he isn't ready for one but doesn't know how to tell you so instead he just doesn't BD and that will help him prevent a baby. It will be a HARD convo to have, but sounds like it needs to happen. If he says I REALLY want a baby too and make our family one then tell him all the details about timing and needing cooperation from him when its go time (ask him for idea's to make it more meaningful then demanding). Maybe offer to stop temping/OPK-ing, if he promises to BD every night (when you know you are around fertile time)... kinda like what Rachel did. I think having this heart to heart will really let you know where he and you both stand.


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee do u still think my chart looks triphasic???does triphasic mean just one jump in the middle or is it supposed to stay up to the jump temp after???


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Cassidy- I really don't want to hit a bad spot, but I think you need to sit down with DH and ask if he even wants a baby or is even ready for one. It sounds like he isn't ready for one but doesn't know how to tell you so instead he just doesn't BD and that will help him prevent a baby. It will be a HARD convo to have, but sounds like it needs to happen. If he says I REALLY want a baby too and make our family one then tell him all the details about timing and needing cooperation from him when its go time (ask him for idea's to make it more meaningful then demanding). Maybe offer to stop temping/OPK-ing, if he promises to BD every night (when you know you are around fertile time)... kinda like what Rachel did. I think having this heart to heart will really let you know where he and you both stand.

All seduction jokes aside, I have to agree. Super hard conversation to have, but so much better to get it out of the way now instead of later.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia- Triphasic stays up, in a third "range" of higher temps..

And Cassidy- MY DH IS THE SAME WAY.. Like if you want it then freakin BD what's so wrong with sex for a week straight if it gives you a baby?!! I totally get it. And my DH called me a rapist this month. But eff him, it worked.


----------



## HWPG

cassidy, i get frustrated also. like "why dont you want to have sex with me!?" I think ppl lie about boys' libidos - because even when i'm not in the mood, we still have a job that needs to get done, and i will get myself there if needed (so far, i havent, OH has stepped up to the plate, but i would!)
morgan, i would be very cautious about using Jaxon as the new baby's middle name. i have two other couples that have lost children and then used the first names as middle names on the next kids, and it can be very .... off-putting. naming a child after a grandfather, or uncle, or something - it has some space, some distance. a sibling - that is a big weight for a child to bear for life. i'm not saying you should NOT do it, but maybe you could use Jaxon's middle name again, or a variation of something - JUST MY TWO CENTS - you can def throw that in the trash!


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Cassidy- I really don't want to hit a bad spot, but I think you need to sit down with DH and ask if he even wants a baby or is even ready for one. It sounds like he isn't ready for one but doesn't know how to tell you so instead he just doesn't BD and that will help him prevent a baby. It will be a HARD convo to have, but sounds like it needs to happen. If he says I REALLY want a baby too and make our family one then tell him all the details about timing and needing cooperation from him when its go time (ask him for idea's to make it more meaningful then demanding). Maybe offer to stop temping/OPK-ing, if he promises to BD every night (when you know you are around fertile time)... kinda like what Rachel did. I think having this heart to heart will really let you know where he and you both stand.
> 
> All seduction jokes aside, I have to agree. Super hard conversation to have, but so much better to get it out of the way now instead of later.Click to expand...

Im sorry Cassidy but i have to agree with both these girls...its goin to b a diff convo...and should not b done in the heat of the moment or wen u want to have sex and he doesnt...but u need to talk abt it...:hugs: i know he is is pain and suffering...but he needs to realise tht u r too :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Hmm I was thinking the same. Bc I want to do it so they remember what an amazing brother they had. But I can totally see what you mean, a 3rd grader saying "that's my middle name bc they named me after my brother who died.." Yeah I can see that being harsh. 

And Nichole- I agree, it sounds like a long lost Jackson name!! Lol. I like Elijah, that was going to be Jaxon's name, so maybe you all have helped me decide :)


----------



## pdxmom

morganwhite7 said:


> Sonia- Triphasic stays up, in a third "range" of higher temps..

So tht means my chart is not really triphasic and just had tht 1 temp spike rite??


----------



## morganwhite7

Ummm yeah I'd say by the looks of it, BUT it isn't too late for it to BECOME triphasic, it usually happens around 10 DPO! Those temps look good to me, still pretty warm!!


----------



## HWPG

sonia, FF will actually tell you if they think it is triphasic - it will be like a little footnote or something. you can also search FF and they will give you a definition and example.
morgan, i truly hope i didnt offend. it was just my thoughts. and btw, i LOVE elijah.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-I hope you have a good talk with your husband! 
AFM; My husband asked me the other day why I don't let him go first and why didn't I tell him that having to much sex decreases swimmers. He was on the computer the other day and looked up way to much stuff. I am not symptom spotting, or trying not to this month so nothing new to report.


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> sonia, FF will actually tell you if they think it is triphasic - it will be like a little footnote or something. you can also search FF and they will give you a definition and example.
> morgan, i truly hope i didnt offend. it was just my thoughts. and btw, i LOVE elijah.

OH well in tht case ff gave me no such note... :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Cassidy- I really don't want to hit a bad spot, but I think you need to sit down with DH and ask if he even wants a baby or is even ready for one. It sounds like he isn't ready for one but doesn't know how to tell you so instead he just doesn't BD and that will help him prevent a baby. It will be a HARD convo to have, but sounds like it needs to happen. If he says I REALLY want a baby too and make our family one then tell him all the details about timing and needing cooperation from him when its go time (ask him for idea's to make it more meaningful then demanding). Maybe offer to stop temping/OPK-ing, if he promises to BD every night (when you know you are around fertile time)... kinda like what Rachel did. I think having this heart to heart will really let you know where he and you both stand.
> 
> All seduction jokes aside, I have to agree. Super hard conversation to have, but so much better to get it out of the way now instead of later.Click to expand...

As much as I hate to agree, I think that it's an important conversation to have. I had it with DH the first month we were TTC and after that things got better. But at the time I was sooo upset. Also, part of the reason for his lack of wanting to BD could be because of the methadone. It decreases libido. So that's something to think about on top of how he's been feeling crappy. But he needs to be honest with you. 



HWPG said:


> sonia, FF will actually tell you if they think it is triphasic - it will be like a little footnote or something. you can also search FF and they will give you a definition and example.
> morgan, i truly hope i didnt offend. it was just my thoughts. and btw, i LOVE elijah.

FF only gives you the triphasic note if you have the VIP version.


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- Seriously all good, when I ask questions I respect the honest ones much more!!!

And Katrina- What DPO are you? And I wish I could finish before DH, you must be GOOD!


----------



## Cowgirl07

6 this is dragging on forever!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Cassidy-I hope you have a good talk with your husband!
> AFM; My husband asked me the other day why I don't let him go first and why didn't I tell him that having to much sex decreases swimmers. He was on the computer the other day and looked up way to much stuff. I am not symptom spotting, or trying not to this month so nothing new to report.

LOL! too funny. glad he is finding some interest in TTC'ing!


----------



## BubsMom17

*Cassidy* - Is it possible DH is in bad withdrawal from his pain meds? Not only would it affect him physically, but they become different people mentally when in withdrawal... trust me, I have seen it with my brother more times than I care to count (methadone, oxy, heroion).

*Morgan* - I don't see an issue giving the baby Jaxon as a middle name... my aunt and uncle did it when their son Andrew died... they named their youngest son Joseph Andrew. But that is my only experience with it...


----------



## HWPG

oh, thank you ashlee - i didnt realize.


----------



## clynn11

He's definitely withdrawling. He just blew up on me for nothing. Made my day so much worse. I hate it. I hate the stupid prescription pills his doctor decided to prescribe him. I hate that she decided to randomly take him off them. I hate all this medical BS we've been dealing with, with NO answers whatsoever. 

Believe me ladies, I would not be here if he did not want a baby. We've had this conversation MULTIPLE times. Every time it goes the same way. "I really do want a baby. I just haven't been feeling good. Next time we'll try harder." etc, etc. I've told him many times that if he is not ready to just let me know. I wouldn't invest all this time and money into TTC if he didn't want it to. I think he wants to be a daddy, he just doesn't want it AS bad as I do (do they ever? I think the yearn for motherhood is so much stronger for women than men) or grasp the concept of how small of a window there is to actually create a baby.


----------



## BubsMom17

Cassidy they don't understand timing at all. DH would nod his head like he understood what I was talking about, but clearly his thought process about when to DTD showed he had no clue at all.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> He's definitely withdrawling. He just blew up on me for nothing. Made my day so much worse. I hate it. I hate the stupid prescription pills his doctor decided to prescribe him. I hate that she decided to randomly take him off them. I hate all this medical BS we've been dealing with, with NO answers whatsoever.
> 
> Believe me ladies, I would not be here if he did not want a baby. We've had this conversation MULTIPLE times. Every time it goes the same way. "I really do want a baby. I just haven't been feeling good. Next time we'll try harder." etc, etc. I've told him many times that if he is not ready to just let me know. I wouldn't invest all this time and money into TTC if he didn't want it to. I think he wants to be a daddy, he just doesn't want it AS bad as I do (do they ever? I think the yearn for motherhood is so much stronger for women than men) or grasp the concept of how small of a window there is to actually create a baby.

Ugh :( I'm so sorry Cassidy :hugs: I know how moody Kevin can get on a normal basis so I'm sure the withdrawal makes it much worse. If I were you I'd be livid at that doctor too.

I'm glad though that you at least know for sure that he really does want it. And I think you're right, they don't yearn for it the way we do and no matter how many times we explain it I don't think they'll realize how hard it is to actually get pregnant.

If you wanna get out of the house or go for a walk or something later to get your mind off of it I get off at 5 and would love to.


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- Glad you two are on the same page and have open communication about it! Pain meds are really difficult. My brother had issues on and off them. I am sorry for your DH's struggles! I really can't even understand how hard your situation is. I would be such a wreck if I was you. I hate not knowing, I hate pain (or watching others in pain) and I hate spending money on doctors that get me NO WHERE (or better yet putting me a step behind). I am so sorry for you and DH and having to start of a lovely marriage together like this. I sending prayers and wishes your way!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> He's definitely withdrawling. He just blew up on me for nothing. Made my day so much worse. I hate it. I hate the stupid prescription pills his doctor decided to prescribe him. I hate that she decided to randomly take him off them. I hate all this medical BS we've been dealing with, with NO answers whatsoever.
> 
> Believe me ladies, I would not be here if he did not want a baby. We've had this conversation MULTIPLE times. Every time it goes the same way. "I really do want a baby. I just haven't been feeling good. Next time we'll try harder." etc, etc. I've told him many times that if he is not ready to just let me know. I wouldn't invest all this time and money into TTC if he didn't want it to. I think he wants to be a daddy, he just doesn't want it AS bad as I do (do they ever? I think the yearn for motherhood is so much stronger for women than men) or grasp the concept of how small of a window there is to actually create a baby.
> 
> Ugh :( I'm so sorry Cassidy :hugs: I know how moody Kevin can get on a normal basis so I'm sure the withdrawal makes it much worse. If I were you I'd be livid at that doctor too.
> 
> I'm glad though that you at least know for sure that he really does want it. And I think you're right, they don't yearn for it the way we do and no matter how many times we explain it I don't think they'll realize how hard it is to actually get pregnant.
> 
> If you wanna get out of the house or go for a walk or something later to get your mind off of it I get off at 5 and would love to.Click to expand...

I agree, I don't think so either, i don't think men have that "need" that we do. 

Also, totally bummed that all of us on this thread don't live closer to each other. How fun would it be to get every one together?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> He's definitely withdrawling. He just blew up on me for nothing. Made my day so much worse. I hate it. I hate the stupid prescription pills his doctor decided to prescribe him. I hate that she decided to randomly take him off them. I hate all this medical BS we've been dealing with, with NO answers whatsoever.
> 
> Believe me ladies, I would not be here if he did not want a baby. We've had this conversation MULTIPLE times. Every time it goes the same way. "I really do want a baby. I just haven't been feeling good. Next time we'll try harder." etc, etc. I've told him many times that if he is not ready to just let me know. I wouldn't invest all this time and money into TTC if he didn't want it to. I think he wants to be a daddy, he just doesn't want it AS bad as I do (do they ever? I think the yearn for motherhood is so much stronger for women than men) or grasp the concept of how small of a window there is to actually create a baby.
> 
> Ugh :( I'm so sorry Cassidy :hugs: I know how moody Kevin can get on a normal basis so I'm sure the withdrawal makes it much worse. If I were you I'd be livid at that doctor too.
> 
> I'm glad though that you at least know for sure that he really does want it. And I think you're right, they don't yearn for it the way we do and no matter how many times we explain it I don't think they'll realize how hard it is to actually get pregnant.
> 
> If you wanna get out of the house or go for a walk or something later to get your mind off of it I get off at 5 and would love to.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I don't think so either, i don't think men have that "need" that we do.
> 
> Also, totally bummed that all of us on this thread don't live closer to each other. How fun would it be to get every one together?Click to expand...

Would be super fun! Definitely entertaining I'm sure.


----------



## asmcsm

Ooo on a totally and completely unrelated note, I found out yesterday that my wedding photography package also includes a free maternity or baby session! I know I work for them and I probably should have known that lol but it was an awesome surprise to me!


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> He's definitely withdrawling. He just blew up on me for nothing. Made my day so much worse. I hate it. I hate the stupid prescription pills his doctor decided to prescribe him. I hate that she decided to randomly take him off them. I hate all this medical BS we've been dealing with, with NO answers whatsoever.
> 
> Believe me ladies, I would not be here if he did not want a baby. We've had this conversation MULTIPLE times. Every time it goes the same way. "I really do want a baby. I just haven't been feeling good. Next time we'll try harder." etc, etc. I've told him many times that if he is not ready to just let me know. I wouldn't invest all this time and money into TTC if he didn't want it to. I think he wants to be a daddy, he just doesn't want it AS bad as I do (do they ever? I think the yearn for motherhood is so much stronger for women than men) or grasp the concept of how small of a window there is to actually create a baby.
> 
> Ugh :( I'm so sorry Cassidy :hugs: I know how moody Kevin can get on a normal basis so I'm sure the withdrawal makes it much worse. If I were you I'd be livid at that doctor too.
> 
> I'm glad though that you at least know for sure that he really does want it. And I think you're right, they don't yearn for it the way we do and no matter how many times we explain it I don't think they'll realize how hard it is to actually get pregnant.
> 
> If you wanna get out of the house or go for a walk or something later to get your mind off of it I get off at 5 and would love to.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, I don't think so either, i don't think men have that "need" that we do.
> 
> Also, totally bummed that all of us on this thread don't live closer to each other. How fun would it be to get every one together?Click to expand...

Oh man Amanda...i so wish tht too...thts would defely b fun :winkwink:


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> Ooo on a totally and completely unrelated note, I found out yesterday that my wedding photography package also includes a free maternity or baby session! I know I work for them and I probably should have known that lol but it was an awesome surprise to me!

Oooh how exciting!! I want to do both of those things next time around; wish I had before.. but hindsight is 20/20! Which are you going to do?


----------



## HWPG

yay ashlee! i cant WAIT to have mine done. OH is completely baffled as why people have any pictures done - engagement, maternity (i think he gets wedding pics) - but i'm like, "youll be there. the end". i want lots of naked-y ones.... *blushes*


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Ooo on a totally and completely unrelated note, I found out yesterday that my wedding photography package also includes a free maternity or baby session! I know I work for them and I probably should have known that lol but it was an awesome surprise to me!

whhaaattt! that's awesome!


----------



## clynn11

Ash- hmu when you get off work. I'd definitely like to get out of the house and away from the husband for a little while lol.

Thanks everyone for your support. I know it will happen and I know he's been feeling like crap lately which makes me feel like a bitch but I am SOOOO OVER him feeling like crap!! I just want him to be better so we can both REALLY try to make our baby Byrd. 

If I want to look at any possible bright side of things (lol) we BD'd Sunday at like 1am. I'm pretty sure I've O'd already as my OPKs are already going back negative. They were very nearly positive last night around 11pm and this morning around 11am were still positive. So there's that... i've read forums of people getting BFPs after BD'ing 5 days before O.. mine is more close to 3/3.5 so here's hoping.


----------



## asmcsm

Well, honestly I'll probably end up doing both lol. I wasn't sure about doing maternity ones before but I think I will probably want to once I'm preggo. Plus they do this really aweome reflection shot. Ill see if I can find one to link to.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ash- hmu when you get off work. I'd definitely like to get out of the house and away from the husband for a little while lol.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support. I know it will happen and I know he's been feeling like crap lately which makes me feel like a bitch but I am SOOOO OVER him feeling like crap!! I just want him to be better so we can both REALLY try to make our baby Byrd.
> 
> If I want to look at any possible bright side of things (lol) we BD'd Sunday at like 1am. I'm pretty sure I've O'd already as my OPKs are already going back negative. They were very nearly positive last night around 11pm and this morning around 11am were still positive. So there's that... i've read forums of people getting BFPs after BD'ing 5 days before O.. mine is more close to 3/3.5 so here's hoping.

I definitely will. Also, that's not bad. At least you got one BD in the fertile window. You never know!

Here is the reflection shot I was talking about


----------



## RobertRedford

I want to do maternity and newborn shoots as well! I LOVE these: 
https://kellyhicksdesign.com/2011/04/hannahs-materity-photos-2/


----------



## frsttimemama

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that photo!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I want to do maternity and newborn shoots as well! I LOVE these:
> https://kellyhicksdesign.com/2011/04/hannahs-materity-photos-2/

Those are super cute


----------



## RobertRedford

I am so tired. wondering if anyone would notice if I slipped away to take a nap somewhere in the building, haha. 

on another random note, I am going to drag myself on a run tonight. I am getting so fat it is ridiculous! ugh.


----------



## asmcsm

This one is actually the girl that used to work with us, she actually just had her baby on the 2nd of this month. SHe flew back from Hawaii to have them do her maternity pics a few months ago. I thought it was neat because they hadn't done one like this before.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> This one is actually the girl that used to work with us, she actually just had her baby on the 2nd of this month. SHe flew back from Hawaii to have them do her maternity pics a few months ago. I thought it was neat because they hadn't done one like this before.

holy cow thats an amazing photo


----------



## NDTaber9211

I forget who it was... whoever is taking the bromelian in place of pineapple, how many mg do you take? 

How much sunflower seeds too? Handful?


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> This one is actually the girl that used to work with us, she actually just had her baby on the 2nd of this month. SHe flew back from Hawaii to have them do her maternity pics a few months ago. I thought it was neat because they hadn't done one like this before.

holey moley thats an awesome pic


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> I want to do maternity and newborn shoots as well! I LOVE these:
> https://kellyhicksdesign.com/2011/04/hannahs-materity-photos-2/

That silhouette picture is one of my fav maternity pictures! I never knew where it came from, found it on Pinterest but I love it :)

My Mom did mine with Hannah & I hated them. She calls herself a professional photographer but she's not that great. But it was free and it was practice for her so I went with it. But I'm not happy with them at all. I want to do maternity photos this time again but would like to go to an actual professional, in an outdoor setting as opposed to studio and get some REAL pictures taken haha.


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I want to do maternity and newborn shoots as well! I LOVE these:
> https://kellyhicksdesign.com/2011/04/hannahs-materity-photos-2/
> 
> That silhouette picture is one of my fav maternity pictures! I never knew where it came from, found it on Pinterest but I love it :)
> 
> My Mom did mine with Hannah & I hated them. She calls herself a professional photographer but she's not that great. But it was free and it was practice for her so I went with it. But I'm not happy with them at all. I want to do maternity photos this time again but would like to go to an actual professional, in an outdoor setting as opposed to studio and get some REAL pictures taken haha.Click to expand...

me too!..I squealed when I found the source!


----------



## prgirl_11

I love this one. Sorry it looks so small. Don't know how to make it look bigger.



Bigger here: https://www.greylikesbaby.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/GreyLikesBaby1.jpg


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> I love this one. Sorry it looks so small. Don't know how to make it look bigger.
> 
> View attachment 661533

we're actually going to do that when I get pregnant. I already talked it over with my bosses lol.


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> I love this one. Sorry it looks so small. Don't know how to make it look bigger.
> 
> View attachment 661533
> 
> 
> we're actually going to do that when I get pregnant. I already talked it over with my bosses lol.Click to expand...

It's going to look so cute!!! A friend of mine did something similar but she only did one picture holding a pear. I think the monthly ones look so much better. It's so fun to see the momma changing as her little one grows <3


----------



## NDTaber9211

i'd love to do that one but I am too fat. I probably wont be showing for quite a few months.


----------



## pdxmom

OHH i love love love the silhoette...i dono if id b able to balance myself tho :haha: but if i can ill surely attempt tht pic and i also like the mthly fruit thingie....a frend of mine is a professional photographer and he does wedding and stuff...i think ill ask him...well we'll c....also my headache is back for the day...every day for the past 6 days ive had a headache stating in the afternoon and lasting till i go to bed :growlmad:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm sorry for your headache but it could be a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm getting more OPK sticks tomorrow .. I don't know why. They just frustrate me because they won't turn positive .. lol. But they make me feel like mayyyyybe I am doing something to help myself.

All of those photos are neat. I am going to do a better job documenting it next time around. Most of what I had were on my phone, and it was stolen 2 weeks before I had him.


----------



## NDTaber9211

With my opks I swear they were super negative, barely any second line then BAM! got my first positive on cd 17. Was not expecting it or anything. Keep your chin up, you will get your positive opk :)


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm sorry for your headache but it could be a good sign! :thumbup:

hahah Nichole ive been thinking of tht...but then since yday i also realised tht i havent od in such a long time tht ive honestly forgotten all post o signs...so im not holding up for anything :)


----------



## pdxmom

frsttimemama said:


> I'm getting more OPK sticks tomorrow .. I don't know why. They just frustrate me because they won't turn positive .. lol. But they make me feel like mayyyyybe I am doing something to help myself.
> .

Dont give up yet....i never so progression on my opks...just 1 day of blaring positive :thumbup:


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> With my opks I swear they were super negative, barely any second line then BAM! got my first positive on cd 17. Was not expecting it or anything. Keep your chin up, you will get your positive opk :)

Thanks! I'm trying. Today is CD 18 for me. The last one I did Monday night was stark white so I was will be interested to see what it looks like tomorrow morning. I'm going before work. Hubby is going out of town 3.5 hrs away Monday morning til late Thursday night of so hopefully I O before then and not while he is gone. Darn jobs!


----------



## frsttimemama

pdxmom said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting more OPK sticks tomorrow .. I don't know why. They just frustrate me because they won't turn positive .. lol. But they make me feel like mayyyyybe I am doing something to help myself.
> .
> 
> Dont give up yet....i never so progression on my opks...just 1 day of blaring positive :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh good!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

When do you all O? Since I'm already on CD 18, I'm not counting on a 30 day cycle. What is a typical luteal phase? Sorry so many questions. I'm still learning all this business!


----------



## RobertRedford

oh man, a baseball wife posted this on twitter and now i.am.sobbing at work. SO freaking cute. 

https://t.co/gI9xQloV6w

grab some tissues and be thankful for the blessings in your life.


----------



## pdxmom

frsttimemama said:


> When do you all O? Since I'm already on CD 18, I'm not counting on a 30 day cycle. What is a typical luteal phase? Sorry so many questions. I'm still learning all this business!

I cant tell u wen i usually o...bcos im on a medicated cycle...but my luteal phase has always been 15 days...af strikes on 16dpo ... but i hear normally ppl have a 14 day lp


----------



## asmcsm

Pre- m/c I O'd on cd16 the last few cycles I didn't O until the 20s-30s. But this time I finally O'd closer to normal on CD17. Average leutal phase length is 14-16 days. Mine is 16. Also, I generally don't get a build up on OPKs either. I'll test in the morning and they'll be negative then test again in the afternoon and they'll suddenly be positive.


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> When do you all O? Since I'm already on CD 18, I'm not counting on a 30 day cycle. What is a typical luteal phase? Sorry so many questions. I'm still learning all this business!

I am irregular but average a 35 day cycle with OD typically being CD 19,20 or 21. My luteal phase is usually 16 days.


----------



## clynn11

I O on CD12 the majority of cycles. Earliest i've ever O'd was CD11 and latest i've ever O'd was CD17. My LP is 13 days every cycle.


----------



## NDTaber9211

When I do o its usually cd 19. This month on Clomid it was cd 18


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- after baby I had 2 cycles then started TTC, w/ OPKs and temping. Found that in the next 3 cycles I O'd on CD18,CD17, and CD15. So it may get better w/ time!


----------



## wavescrash

Mine has usually been CD 14, even after my last m/c.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I can't wait for my next 2 days worth of temps. Seeing those cross hairs again for the first time in a long time is going to be awesome.


----------



## asmcsm

I bet it's so exciting for you Nichole!

I'm hoping that ill get another temp increase tomorrow cuz do at my post-o temp isn't nearly as high as the last few cycles. They were in the 98.7-99 range and now I'm 3dpo and in the 98.4 range


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! I appreciate the input!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> oh man, a baseball wife posted this on twitter and now i.am.sobbing at work. SO freaking cute.
> 
> https://t.co/gI9xQloV6w
> 
> grab some tissues and be thankful for the blessings in your life.

Totally just watched that and 2 more similar ones. So awesome for those kids though.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hubby just walked in the room and saw me all bundled up with blankets and pillows reading and yawning. Then he said the magic words: "Baby, do you want me to go get you some pistachio gelato?" <3 :hugs2:


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> I can't wait for my next 2 days worth of temps. Seeing those cross hairs again for the first time in a long time is going to be awesome.

Nichole im so excited for u too...i felt soooo gud....it was almost like the the battle won :friends:


----------



## pdxmom

prgirl_11 said:


> Hubby just walked in the room and saw me all bundled up with blankets and pillows reading and yawning. Then he said the magic words: "Baby, do you want me to go get you some pistachio gelato?" <3 :hugs2:

Awwww :awww:


----------



## prgirl_11

He actually drove to the store to get it! <3 

I'm signing out for the night! Gonna enjoy my gelato and hubby! G'night ladies! :wave:


----------



## VivianJean

prgirl_11 said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> So, I ate 1/5 of a pineapple, including core, because its supposed to help with implantation if you eat a little each day after o until 5dpo. Seriously screwed up my tongue. First it was burning which is apparently normal but then about an hour later I had a milkshake because DH made me one. It was so bitter. Effed up my taste buds :/ the things I do for TTC...
> 
> Also, checked my cm, it's creamy but its like SUPER thick. I've never had it that thick before. Maybe higher progesterone this cycle?
> 
> OUCH!!! I had the same thing but from drinking too much soda and eating too many olives, lol.
> 
> My CM sucks, I'm peeing every hour and I'm exhausted. Whattayawannabet I'm not prego and it's another cycle to the witch and my body is just messing with me.Click to expand...
> 
> Vivian, I'm going through the same thing. Bathroom every hour LOL Hopefully it's a good sign!Click to expand...

After no CM today its all over me, lol... but its a bit discolored and it's making me worried. Old AF cycle was 29 days, but had changed to 33-26ish (coming down from 36 --> 33 after doc got my thyroid meds in order), tomorrow is 29 of cycle... AF due monday 26th. Sore BBs on and off, exhausted (though put that down to starting new job), a little crampy this afternoon (or am I? Is it all in my head?),..... augh. Help? :headspin:


----------



## jury3

Kara-What great numbers!!! I can't wait to see your scan!
Your prog was 10.6? You weren't on clomid though, were you? With clomid mine should at least be 15 or higher. Still gives me some hope that your's was about the same as mine!

Sonia-Why are you having your prog tested so late? Just curious. You asked about cm...I had a LOT of creamy cm around 5-7dpo. The last 2 days I had some shiny looking stuff on the tp like EWCM almost, but not very much. Today it's more just a wet feeling all day, still creamy but less.

Cassidy-I'm sorry he feels so bad...I'm still surprised he doesn't want to bd, it must be really bad. My ex had a broken thumb and strep one time and still wanted to get it on lol

Nichole-Can't wait to see your crosshairs! I'm glad the clomid is working out well for you :) I can't wait to see your bfp!

Morgan-Using Jaxon's name...I think you should do what you guys feel is right. The one and only concern I have is how the kid will feel about it. He could feel like he has to live up to the name or he's replacing him or something like that, but he could also think it's really cool. Like I said though, I think you should do whatever you guys think is best. Who cares what anyone else thinks!

For the preggo ladies, I personally do not mind you talking about your pregnancies at all!!! It's different when I see random people walking around all preggo, but we've all become friends and I'm happy for you! Knowing we've all been going through this together and seeing you girls end up with bfps just gives me hope!

Sorry if I missed anyone! I had so much to catch up on today! FX'd for lots of bfps this month! I know several of us are in the 2ww or really close to it....

Thanks for the encouragement about my prog ladies! I tested today when I got home from work and it was bfn, so I don't have much hope. I am only 9 dpo though and it was a wonfo cheapie. Unmedicated I had 2.4, 4.6 and 6.9. Last month and this month on clomid it was 10.1. I just can't believe my dosage was upped and my prog stayed the same. My chart does look much better and I've had much higher temps this month than I usually do. So, even if I'm not preggo at least my charts keep improving!
If AF shows then I'll call my gyno and see what she wants to do. Maybe she'll up the dosage again...my tarot reading did predict twins in september! LOL


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy I am glad you guys discuss it! 
I want maternity pictures done so bad, this will be one of mine I think! 
https://www.luvimages.com/image/baby_on_a_saddle-886.html


----------



## HWPG

My progesterone this month was 14, on 100 mg clomid days 4-8. Another cycle it was 22.2, same dosage of clomid. Just giving you all an FYI...


----------



## jury3

prgirl_11 said:


> Hubby just walked in the room and saw me all bundled up with blankets and pillows reading and yawning. Then he said the magic words: "Baby, do you want me to go get you some pistachio gelato?" <3 :hugs2:

Awwwww! So sweet :)



VivianJean said:


> After no CM today its all over me, lol... but its a bit discolored and it's making me worried. Old AF cycle was 29 days, but had changed to 33-26ish (coming down from 36 --> 33 after doc got my thyroid meds in order), tomorrow is 29 of cycle... AF due monday 26th. Sore BBs on and off, exhausted (though put that down to starting new job), a little crampy this afternoon (or am I? Is it all in my head?),..... augh. Help? :headspin:

You sound like me lol I was pretty crampy for 2 days and since then I've just been like, "I feel a little crampy I think...or maybe I just want to be crampy and it's all in my head." Exhausted, but probably from it being the start of school year and at a new school (I'm a teacher). Why can't it just be simple! Oh, my boobs are sore? Well, I'm obviously preggo. But no, it could just be AF. So annoying! lol


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-I saw that random temp drop on your chart...definitely early for such a huge drop based on your other cycles. I'm pulling for implantation dip! :) I know exactly how you feel. I know this is only my 7th cycle trying, but I totally get that "it will never happen" feeling. It just seems like such a distant thing, somewhere far in the future maybe. We have to have hope though, right!?! lol I'm definitely curious to see what your chart does over the next few days...
Oh, and maybe I missed when you talked about it. I feel dumb asking, but...who is Logan?


----------



## asmcsm

I am feeling super nauseous ugh:? Hopefully that's a good sign though. With my last bfp I was nauseous 3-6dpo.


----------



## frsttimemama

Headed to get my OPKs. Hopefully something shows up! Do you think a two hour hold is enough? And I am limiting fluids.. still in my first cup of coffee instead of you my usual 2-3.


----------



## HWPG

he is my nephew, and the light of my life. he is 4.5, charismatic, hilarious, and so sweet. somedays, i think i like him more than my bf ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

To answer my own question, it must be. It isn't positive but it isnt stark white either! YAY! I DO MAKE HORMONES! :) lol. Actually I am thinking today or tomorrow to O if I had to guess by looking at it.. Hubby made my day this morning. I asked if my pants looked okay, and he asked how much weight I had lost. I answered with 34 pounds, and he said he could tell. Yay! All this work is paying off. Finally! For him to notice is a big deal to me. On another note, anyone who takes the mucinex, has it worked? How much do you take?


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> To answer my own question, it must be. It isn't positive but it isnt stark white either! YAY! I DO MAKE HORMONES! :) lol. Actually I am thinking today or tomorrow to O if I had to guess by looking at it.. Hubby made my day this morning. I asked if my pants looked okay, and he asked how much weight I had lost. I answered with 34 pounds, and he said he could tell. Yay! All this work is paying off. Finally! For him to notice is a big deal to me. On another note, anyone who takes the mucinex, has it worked? How much do you take?

Good job on the weight loss!! I don't know about the mucinex..


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yes! Temp hit 98 :D. Only one more good temp until my cross hairs. :happydance:


----------



## HWPG

nichole, chart looks good!
mama, 34 lbs is awesome, great job!


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow I'm seeing lots of pretty charts and 2ww'ers.. We've gotta have a few BFPs in the mix!!


----------



## VivianJean

Ladies - so many good things - blessings and baby dust to all.

I had a breakdown last night - cm is getting off colored and as I inch towards Monday when AF is due I am getting more and more worried. 

This month is one year since we aborted our successful pregnancy...this month was the first time in two months since my DH and I would be in the same city at the same time for O... this month was the first month that my thyroid medication were close to spot on... and now I feel like a failure, again. I don't "feel" preg. I feel fat, and bloated, and crampy and the off color CM makes me feel like sh!t. 

So I had a breakdown. I hardly slept, just cried.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm sorry you are having a hard time VivianJean. Is work what keeps you and DH in opposite cities? If you arent pregnant this month, at least you are one step closer with everything being in order like your thyroid meds. You will get your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> To answer my own question, it must be. It isn't positive but it isnt stark white either! YAY! I DO MAKE HORMONES! :) lol. Actually I am thinking today or tomorrow to O if I had to guess by looking at it.. Hubby made my day this morning. I asked if my pants looked okay, and he asked how much weight I had lost. I answered with 34 pounds, and he said he could tell. Yay! All this work is paying off. Finally! For him to notice is a big deal to me. On another note, anyone who takes the mucinex, has it worked? How much do you take?

I took robitussin but as long as the only active ingredient is guaifenesin, then either works. I took 2 tsp 2 times a day and had amazing cm!



NDTaber9211 said:


> Yes! Temp hit 98 :D. Only one more good temp until my cross hairs. :happydance:

Woohoo!!! My temp went up some more today too :) yay for our pretty charts!



VivianJean said:


> Ladies - so many good things - blessings and baby dust to all.
> 
> I had a breakdown last night - cm is getting off colored and as I inch towards Monday when AF is due I am getting more and more worried.
> 
> This month is one year since we aborted our successful pregnancy...this month was the first time in two months since my DH and I would be in the same city at the same time for O... this month was the first month that my thyroid medication were close to spot on... and now I feel like a failure, again. I don't "feel" preg. I feel fat, and bloated, and crampy and the off color CM makes me feel like sh!t.
> 
> So I had a breakdown. I hardly slept, just cried.

So sorry you were feeling so down last night :( :hugs: we all get those days where we just want t cry the whole time. However discolored cm doesn't necessarily mean you're out, I've read several threads on here where women got bfps and their cm had changed color. I don't know what yours is like but you might wanna try and find some threads about it and see if its similar to yours

AFM, .2 temp increase :happydance: and feeling a bit nauseous this morning still


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Ladies - so many good things - blessings and baby dust to all.
> 
> I had a breakdown last night - cm is getting off colored and as I inch towards Monday when AF is due I am getting more and more worried.
> 
> This month is one year since we aborted our successful pregnancy...this month was the first time in two months since my DH and I would be in the same city at the same time for O... this month was the first month that my thyroid medication were close to spot on... and now I feel like a failure, again. I don't "feel" preg. I feel fat, and bloated, and crampy and the off color CM makes me feel like sh!t.
> 
> So I had a breakdown. I hardly slept, just cried.

VivianJean, I understand how you feel. I know that words, while comforting, won't give us what we really want, a BFP. Just know that you have a strong support system and that we are here whenever you want to vent. Don't give up and remember to take care of yourself. A healthy mommy is a healthy baby. Keep your chin up and stay the course. When the time comes you will be able to tell your baby how bad you wanted him. :hugs:

P.S. NEVER lose hope. <3


----------



## goldstns

mama- nice job on the weight loss!

Julie- Welcome, Iv missed you!

AFM, last night I had a little bit of a freak out... TMI TMI TMI ALERT!... I took a good poop and as I was taking it I was wondering how my body knows I am pushing to poop or pushing when giving birth. Well as I was wiping my front parts there came some blood. It was pink/red.. it was like 2-3 stripes of it and a little tiny bit of EWCM that was colored pink. I was little bit freaked out (I haven't had ANY bleeding with this pregnancy). So I wiped again to see if it was still there (and I stuck my finger up me a little) and there wasn't any more blood. I then went to my work out class and said to my DH if there is more blood after class we will go to doc. Well there hasn't been any more and no cramping... so I think Im ok. What do you all think? should I call the doc today?


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> Yes! Temp hit 98 :D. Only one more good temp until my cross hairs. :happydance:

Yay! Exciiiiting!


----------



## NDTaber9211

goldstns said:


> mama- nice job on the weight loss!
> 
> Julie- Welcome, Iv missed you!
> 
> AFM, last night I had a little bit of a freak out... TMI TMI TMI ALERT!... I took a good poop and as I was taking it I was wondering how my body knows I am pushing to poop or pushing when giving birth. Well as I was wiping my front parts there came some blood. It was pink/red.. it was like 2-3 stripes of it and a little tiny bit of EWCM that was colored pink. I was little bit freaked out (I haven't had ANY bleeding with this pregnancy). So I wiped again to see if it was still there (and I stuck my finger up me a little) and there wasn't any more blood. I then went to my work out class and said to my DH if there is more blood after class we will go to doc. Well there hasn't been any more and no cramping... so I think Im ok. What do you all think? should I call the doc today?

Oh man, Idk. If it were me I'd e-mail my doctor and get her opinion. I dont know if you have that option or not.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nikki-I think you should be okay. Please don't worry to much! 
VivianJean-I have heard plenty of discolored cm leading to bfp! Good luck


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> To answer my own question, it must be. It isn't positive but it isnt stark white either! YAY! I DO MAKE HORMONES! :) lol. Actually I am thinking today or tomorrow to O if I had to guess by looking at it.. Hubby made my day this morning. I asked if my pants looked okay, and he asked how much weight I had lost. I answered with 34 pounds, and he said he could tell. Yay! All this work is paying off. Finally! For him to notice is a big deal to me. On another note, anyone who takes the mucinex, has it worked? How much do you take?
> 
> I took robitussin but as long as the only active ingredient is guaifenesin, then either works. I took 2 tsp 2 times a day and had amazing cm!
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! Temp hit 98 :D. Only one more good temp until my cross hairs. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo!!! My temp went up some more today too :) yay for our pretty charts!
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Ladies - so many good things - blessings and baby dust to all.
> 
> I had a breakdown last night - cm is getting off colored and as I inch towards Monday when AF is due I am getting more and more worried.
> 
> This month is one year since we aborted our successful pregnancy...this month was the first time in two months since my DH and I would be in the same city at the same time for O... this month was the first month that my thyroid medication were close to spot on... and now I feel like a failure, again. I don't "feel" preg. I feel fat, and bloated, and crampy and the off color CM makes me feel like sh!t.
> 
> So I had a breakdown. I hardly slept, just cried.Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry you were feeling so down last night :( :hugs: we all get those days where we just want t cry the whole time. However discolored cm doesn't necessarily mean you're out, I've read several threads on here where women got bfps and their cm had changed color. I don't know what yours is like but you might wanna try and find some threads about it and see if its similar to yours
> 
> AFM, .2 temp increase :happydance: and feeling a bit nauseous this morning stillClick to expand...

Yay for temp increases! The mucinex i bought is 400 mg guaifenesin so i will take it twice a day and see what happens!


----------



## frsttimemama

HWPG said:


> nichole, chart looks good!
> mama, 34 lbs is awesome, great job!

Thanks! It's a good start. I have a ways to go, but slow and steady wins the race I hope! Maybe I will get a BFP soon and not have to worry about it for 9 months.. lol


----------



## goldstns

Thanks ladies... I think im ok. I can call doc if I want to but I don't think I have her email.


----------



## chloe18.

Well ladies...thought I had AF 2weeks ago then bam...



Lots of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I gained the weight back that I lost while on vacation. It was only about 4 pounds but still, it sucks. I ate super bad so I am not surprised. 

Am I being silly about being wary of riding my bike in the tww? Once I get pregnant I was going to talk to my doctor about it. I am thinking about putting the bike away for these 2 weeks. Just go on long walks with the dog and lift some weights. What do you ladies think?


----------



## asmcsm

chloe18. said:


> Well ladies...thought I had AF 2weeks ago then bam...
> 
> View attachment 661923
> 
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all xx

Now those are some nice solid lines! Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Congrats Chloe!! Awesome Lines


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-I do not think its silly, I don't ride my horses during the tww either!


----------



## wavescrash

Nikki I'm sure you're fine. Probably just an irritated cervix from pushing. It's never happened to me but I've heard of it happening to others


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah my poops were difficult too Nikki, I remember pushing & thinking oh my this poor baby!! Lol. I also had some spotting at 25 weeks after doing a bunch of housework and doc said, like Waves, an irritated cervix can do that. Rest it off and you should be good, but call in for any more blood!!


----------



## morganwhite7

OOooh Amanda, I just found this! I knew I would if I surfed long enough!!!

"To get the most calcium out of each serving, look for foods that are also fortified with vitamin D, which boosts absorption."

:)

UPDATE: Oh crap, and then this.. So you must have to have a diff vitamin for each nutrient.. Jeez. Lol

"Try to pump up your iron intake with something high in vitamin C, which increases absorption."


----------



## frsttimemama

goldstns said:


> mama- nice job on the weight loss!
> 
> Julie- Welcome, Iv missed you!
> 
> AFM, last night I had a little bit of a freak out... TMI TMI TMI ALERT!... I took a good poop and as I was taking it I was wondering how my body knows I am pushing to poop or pushing when giving birth. Well as I was wiping my front parts there came some blood. It was pink/red.. it was like 2-3 stripes of it and a little tiny bit of EWCM that was colored pink. I was little bit freaked out (I haven't had ANY bleeding with this pregnancy). So I wiped again to see if it was still there (and I stuck my finger up me a little) and there wasn't any more blood. I then went to my work out class and said to my DH if there is more blood after class we will go to doc. Well there hasn't been any more and no cramping... so I think Im ok. What do you all think? should I call the doc today?

I would call if it continues. I had some spotting caused by a UTI when I was pregnant, and the spotting was my only symptom.


----------



## prgirl_11

chloe18. said:


> Well ladies...thought I had AF 2weeks ago then bam...
> 
> View attachment 661923
> 
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all xx

Yaayyyy Chloe!!!! Congratulations!!! Tremendous blessing!! A H&H 9 months to you!:flower:


----------



## frsttimemama

I must be a true POAS addict.. I just peed on a stick at work. And, upon furthe inspection, my OPK from this morning may be positive! Is it okay to judge after a couple hours? We BD'd last night, and will again tonight (he just doesn't know it yet ;) ).


----------



## NDTaber9211

If I look at opks a few hours later, they always look the same to me as when I read them after 5 mins. If you aren't sure if its a positive you can post it on here for us to judge.


----------



## morganwhite7

SO EXCITING SANDY!!!!!!!!

Can you post some pics later of the ones you've taken so far?! Label em and keep them in order to watch the progression. FX'd it's O time!! Woohoo!


----------



## frsttimemama

Can I do it with my phone? How?

No EWCM for me, but it's watery.. I am ready to O and 2 WW lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

do you belong to an image sharing site like flickr or photobucket? I usually upload the pic to there and then get the url. the one that looks like [URL=https://s1028. etc


----------



## frsttimemama

No..


----------



## NDTaber9211

You could always try signing up :thumbup: Idk if there is an easier way to post pics or not but thats how I do it.


----------



## asmcsm

If you go to "go advanced" there's a paper clip icon. If you click that you can upload pics straight from your phone


----------



## morganwhite7

Guys I use a free one that works too, https://tinypic.com/ just choose the message board size!


Ashlee's option is prob easier, totally didn't know you could do that!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> If you go to "go advanced" there's a paper clip icon. If you click that you can upload pics straight from your phone

Well, that make putting pics on this site a whole lot easier!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol I know! I was getting sick of the url things so I was super happy when I realized you could do it that way lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm not getting anywhere. I'll try again in a bit.


----------



## clynn11

Ashhhhh i'm sorry I didn't reply to your text last night, I fell asleep reading a book in bed super early lol. All the crying/stress drained me.

Congratulations chloe!

frsttime- FX it's positive and you O here soon! :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

clynn11 said:


> Ashhhhh i'm sorry I didn't reply to your text last night, I fell asleep reading a book in bed super early lol. All the crying/stress drained me.
> 
> Congratulations chloe!
> 
> frsttime- FX it's positive and you O here soon! :)

Cassidy are you feeling better today? I hope so. 

AFM-I am sick of rain :haha: It hasn't rained here in weeks and I know we need it but I want to go outside!


----------



## clynn11

I am. I mean, I can't do anything about this month. So why stress it. I'm staying optimistic- looking towards next month. He'll be off medication and won't be going through withdrawals so we'll have a much better chance. And i'm holding out a teeny tiny bit of hope that maybe his swimmers hung in strong for a few days and that I may get a surprise BFP this month! lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I admire your attitude Cassidy.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-Don't give up on this month yet! I hope you get a surprise, well I hope all of us do. 
I feel like counting myself out already, not sure why though.


----------



## clynn11

Lol thanks. Wasn't a very good attitude yesterday, but i'm not gonna draw out an argument and make TTC more stressful on him. He's only been sleeping like 3-4 hours at a time because his restless legs are so bad. He's in bed now and has slept like 8+ hours!!!! So hopefully that means he's starting to feel better :) The timing sucked this month. It will be better next month. And whenever we are meant to get our BFP we will. I just always tell myself once we get pregnant and I have our baby I will be thankful for all the BFN's- if we didn't get those we wouldn't get the baby that we will have in our arms, iykwim, that little babe will be so meant to be and all the trouble we went through to get to him/her will be so worth it.


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> Lol thanks. Wasn't a very good attitude yesterday, but i'm not gonna draw out an argument and make TTC more stressful on him. He's only been sleeping like 3-4 hours at a time because his restless legs are so bad. He's in bed now and has slept like 8+ hours!!!! So hopefully that means he's starting to feel better :) The timing sucked this month. It will be better next month. And whenever we are meant to get our BFP we will. I just always tell myself once we get pregnant and I have our baby I will be thankful for all the BFN's- if we didn't get those we wouldn't get the baby that we will have in our arms, iykwim, that little babe will be so meant to be and all the trouble we went through to get to him/her will be so worth it.

You have such a great attitude!


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah, RIGHT ON Cassidy!!

You're still young, still have PLENTY of time to TTC and have a family. Give it time. Some days I look back and say why the heck did I pull my hair out over this when here I am, sitting, waiting, once again! Lol TTC is ONLY THE BEGINNING!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ashhhhh i'm sorry I didn't reply to your text last night, I fell asleep reading a book in bed super early lol. All the crying/stress drained me.
> 
> Congratulations chloe!
> 
> frsttime- FX it's positive and you O here soon! :)

Lol no worries. Chad called it though haha he was like "maybe she's taking a nap"



Cowgirl07 said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Ashhhhh i'm sorry I didn't reply to your text last night, I fell asleep reading a book in bed super early lol. All the crying/stress drained me.
> 
> Congratulations chloe!
> 
> frsttime- FX it's positive and you O here soon! :)
> 
> Cassidy are you feeling better today? I hope so.
> 
> AFM-I am sick of rain :haha: It hasn't rained here in weeks and I know we need it but I want to go outside!Click to expand...

Shoot, I wish it would rain here! I'm tired of the sunshine!!



clynn11 said:


> I am. I mean, I can't do anything about this month. So why stress it. I'm staying optimistic- looking towards next month. He'll be off medication and won't be going through withdrawals so we'll have a much better chance. And i'm holding out a teeny tiny bit of hope that maybe his swimmers hung in strong for a few days and that I may get a surprise BFP this month! lol

I still have hope for those little swimmers :spermy: they have a decent chance since it was pretty close to O day so I'm still rooting for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-I am glad he is sleeping better and the withdrawals are easing up!


----------



## BubsMom17

Nikki - I would mention it to the doc. I think someone else mentioned maybe a UTI. They don't always cause the same symptoms in pregnancy as they do in "regular" life. They may at least want to do a urine culture on you. But most likely is is an irritated cervix... you haven't BD'd in the past few days? I spot after sex a little bit... 

Nichole - I wouldn't worry about riding your bike in the two week wait... women go to spinning class, run marathons, do cross-fit and boot camp during the two week wait. It would not affect implanatation if that is what you are worried about. I didn't change my life at all during the two week wait (kept running and training) because I didn't want to alter my life at all if I got that BFN again...


----------



## frsttimemama

Here they are.. maybe I missed it? They seem to be getting lighter to me? I mean it's okay, we BD'ed last nightnight if that's even the case.. we will see! No EWCM though.
 



Attached Files:







112c0nd.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## HWPG

nichole, i'm planning on a 5k this weekend (i'll be 14dpo). and bfp or bfn, i'm signed up for a sprint triathalon on setpember 8!


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Your chart is looking great!

mama- Good job on the weight loss! I hope you see a pos opk soon!

VivianJean-I'm sorry your feeling down :hugs: You aren't out yet though....

Nikki-Lol a good poop...hopefully the bleeding wasn't anything, def not uncommon. I would still check it out though...

Chloe18-Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> Here they are.. maybe I missed it? They seem to be getting lighter to me? I mean it's okay, we BD'ed last nightnight if that's even the case.. we will see! No EWCM though.

Looks like the top one is positive!


----------



## clynn11

frsttime- I think they look like they're getting lighter. That top one looks positive to me!!!!! :) FX! 

Nikki- I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, but wouldn't hurt to ring your doctor and ask :)

It would be awesome for a surprise BFP (well, when i'm least expecting it) But i'm definitely going to TRY not to stress it lol. We'll see. Just that little inkling of a chance is probably going to make me go crazy this TWW. Like always. lmao.


----------



## frsttimemama

That's what I thought, too! Can you O without having EWC though?


----------



## asmcsm

I've decided that to TRY, emphasis on try, to distract myself during the TWW I'm going to start crocheting a baby blanket for my hopefully soon rainbow baby. DH and I went to the store and picked out some colors so thinking I'll start it tonight. 

Also, went and bought some sunflower seeds last night. Figured if I was crazy enough to try the pineapple might as well try the seeds too...


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> That's what I thought, too! Can you O without having EWC though?

From what I learned is you can have ewcm a few days before O and some women don't get ewcm at all they just get watery-which is fertile too. Did you have any cm at all?


----------



## frsttimemama

Cowgirl07 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, too! Can you O without having EWC though?
> 
> From what I learned is you can have ewcm a few days before O and some women don't get ewcm at all they just get watery-which is fertile too. Did you have any cm at all?Click to expand...

It's been watery. Thanks! I learned something today :)


----------



## clynn11

This cycle I got EWCM day before O. But my body has like.. really good CM. I'm never dry.. there's always at least creamy CM lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> I've decided that to TRY, emphasis on try, to distract myself during the TWW I'm going to start crocheting a baby blanket for my hopefully soon rainbow baby. DH and I went to the store and picked out some colors so thinking I'll start it tonight.
> 
> Also, went and bought some sunflower seeds last night. Figured if I was crazy enough to try the pineapple might as well try the seeds too...


Totally stopping for pineapple and sunflower seeds after work!


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, too! Can you O without having EWC though?
> 
> From what I learned is you can have ewcm a few days before O and some women don't get ewcm at all they just get watery-which is fertile too. Did you have any cm at all?Click to expand...
> 
> It's been watery. Thanks! I learned something today :)Click to expand...

Your welcome-here is the definitions I found. I use ovufriend. Sometimes I have a hard time with my cm because we bd so much around O I can't tell what it is :haha:

https://ovufriend.com/faq/checking-...f-mucus-and-how-can-i-recognize-them,164.html


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttime- Top one def looks positive to me! The watery cm is good to have too. You could always get preseed if you are worried about cm. 

I got the sunflower seeds and Bromelian instead of pineapple. Not sure how much to take though. The bottle says up to 4 times a day so I figured split it and take 2. 

Ashlee- What kind of crocheting are you doing? Just regular single or double crochet or are you doing a pattern? I have like 100 different blankets I want to make when I get pregnant. I want to learn how to do socks too so I can make a bunch of baby booties :)

I'll probably start bike riding on Monday. I can't shake the guilty feeling of leaving my dog for a week so I am taking him on extra long walks to make up for it lol.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> frsttime- The watery is good cm too. You could always get preseed if you are worried about cm.
> 
> I got the sunflower seeds and Bromelian instead of pineapple. Not sure how much to take though. The bottle says up to 4 times a day so I figured split it and take 2.
> 
> Ashlee- What kind of crocheting are you doing? Just regular single or double crochet or are you doing a pattern? I have like 100 different blankets I want to make when I get pregnant. I want to learn how to do socks too so I can make a bunch of baby booties :)
> 
> I'll probably start bike riding on Monday. I can't shake the guilty feeling of leaving my dog for a week so I am taking him on extra long walks to make up for it lol.

I'm doing a 3 color chevron pattern blanket. It's double crochet. Booties are HARD but they're so stinkin cute when they're done


----------



## NDTaber9211

Chevron pattern the one where it looks wavy?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nichole - I moved my entire house during the tww. You should be good riding a bike. My RE said I cant ride a bike now though. And nothing that gets my hr above 140. I can't remember how much bromelain I took, I gave it away. But I can tell you it was by now foods and I don't think it was in mg... Anyways I only took one pill days 1-5dpo. 

Nikki - was it def from your vajayjay? (Lol my phone filled it in) maybe it was a hemorrhoid since it was during a bm?


----------



## asmcsm

Like this


----------



## RobertRedford

holy cow, trying to catch up has been a task! 

Yay Chloe, love seeing those lines!

Cassidy, your outlook is really admirable! Everything happens for a reason (shitty or not) and you will get pregnant when the time is right :hugs: Hope today treats you better than yesterday. 

Nikki, I wouldn't worry too much, but its definitely worth mentioning to your doc. 

Nichole, i get it completely. Working out in the TWW scares me. Which of course makes the TWW worse, because its one less thing for me to keep myself busy with! 

Hi to everyone else! Nothing exciting over here, busy morning at work so I am just getting around to checking in (yes..at noon!)

Ashlee, I love the pattern. I want a quilt like that for my bed!


----------



## frsttimemama

I did another at 1:30 and it is much lighter. I am going to assume I O'd last night/this morning, watch my temps, BD, and hope and PRAY lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Also, ladies, I'm going to be sending Nikki a baby shower gift in the next few weeks. If you want to pitch in again, let me know :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was thinking about doing the left one for a boy and right one for a girl.
 



Attached Files:







l10195a.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 3









90449ada.jpg
File size: 73.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> Also, ladies, I'm going to be sending Nikki a baby shower gift in the next few weeks. If you want to pitch in again, let me know :)

I'm down, just message me when you want me to paypal you.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nichole, I love the boy pattern, even for a girl! Love those colors.


----------



## HWPG

i'm in for nikkis gift - pls send me directions on how to pay you (i have paypal)


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Sandy- DON'T GIVE UP YET! FMU (if your LH started to rise overnight) can very well make your OPK look SUPER POS! And then an hour later its not.. It may be bc your pee is diluted! I say BD WITH A SOFTCUP tonight!!! Lol GL sweetie :)

Oh and Ashlee I was thinking of starting a blanket now, but then thought maybe I'd wait for my scan. I couldn't deal with no bean and a nice blankie for no one :( But maybe I could give it to another preggo on here.. Hmmph. 

What do you recommend for a beginner? I catch on fast and really like the one you posted, would it be impossible for me?? I think I will do a yellow and blue one :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Mirolee, I will pm you. 

Nichole, send it when ever. I will be sending a gift prob in the next week or two. Any ideas for a gift? pm me :)


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey Sandy- DON'T GIVE UP YET! FMU (if your LH started to rise overnight) can very well make your OPK look SUPER POS! And then an hour later its not.. It may be bc your pee is diluted! I say BD WITH A SOFTCUP tonight!!! Lol GL sweetie :)
> 
> Oh and Ashlee I was thinking of starting a blanket now, but then thought maybe I'd wait for my scan. I couldn't deal with no bean and a nice blankie for no one :( But maybe I could give it to another preggo on here.. Hmmph.
> 
> What do you recommend for a beginner? I catch on fast and really like the one you posted, would it be impossible for me?? I think I will do a yellow and blue one :)

It wasnt FMU. It was second.


----------



## morganwhite7

Did you do some yesterday and they were neg? If so, I'd say that you O today or tomorrow. Take one in the morning with FMU, that will be extra dark I'm sure. That's prob why your tests are fading (hopefully!). But even if it really is over, you've been BDing still right? So you'd be good :) I usually O my 2nd or 3rd day of POS OPKs. AND I had NO EWCM this month, for the first time EVER! So no worries there, lol obviously watery cm can make babies too!!


----------



## morganwhite7

UGH what is UPPPPPP w/ Sonia?!

I wanna see her results!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> UGH what is UPPPPPP w/ Sonia?!
> 
> I wanna see her results!

I agree, any word on your results yet?!!


----------



## clynn11

Hopefully she's out celebrating


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Hopefully she's out celebrating

Lets hope!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I can't wait for her results!


----------



## HWPG

here's my funny story for you ladies for the day: after lunch, i was like, "sweet, my right boob kinda hurts, that's new, yes! a symptom!" so i gave it like a side-squeeze (like i folded my arms and did it, 'cause i'm at work and it would be weird to just be all poking them) - turns out, i forgot i had put my debit card into my bra so i could take $ out at lunch (i'm wearing a dress, no pockets). so yeah, that "symptom" was my debit card stabbing me. hehehe :)


----------



## goldstns

You ladies are so sweet! Alia really looks forward to a baby gift from you wonderful woman that got me through the hard times!

Rachel- I am positive it was from my vajaja, because there was a bit of EWCM that was pink too.

Mirolee- SO FUNNY! However I hope you get a sticky sticky positive this cycle!


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> here's my funny story for you ladies for the day: after lunch, i was like, "sweet, my right boob kinda hurts, that's new, yes! a symptom!" so i gave it like a side-squeeze (like i folded my arms and did it, 'cause i'm at work and it would be weird to just be all poking them) - turns out, i forgot i had put my debit card into my bra so i could take $ out at lunch (i'm wearing a dress, no pockets). so yeah, that "symptom" was my debit card stabbing me. hehehe :)

That's hilarious :haha:


On a completely unrelated to ttc note...noooo I just found out wentworth miller is gay and I'm heart broken :cry: I mean good for him coming out and everything but sad sad day for me :( oh well, he's still gorgeous


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> Also, ladies, I'm going to be sending Nikki a baby shower gift in the next few weeks. If you want to pitch in again, let me know :)

I can pay you with my hubby's paypal account. Just send me the info!


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL, Mirolee, that is priceless! I always get my hopes up when I wear sportsbras, but then i realized that my sportsbras are super tight and just squish my boobs. 

Emily, just sent you a PM with the info.

Ash, totally bummed too, but good for him for coming out.


----------



## pdxmom

Hello girls...not results yet...uuggghh...i tried callignt he drs off...left a mess and now waiting for a call back...i dont think its a positive hcg test tho bcos i would think tht if they did get a pos result wudnt they call me on their own??????? aahh well we will c..

Ashlee i was heart broken too wen i read abt him... ( ya right like i had a chance if he was straight ....lol ) 

Mirolee thts soo funny...love tht your temp has gone up today...looking gud girl :) 

Cassidy love love love your attitude and strength...u r a gud person and i hope and pray u get your baby to love and hold very soon :hugs:

Nikki i wouldnt defenitely just wanna call and find out...no harm in calling...it willdefly give u some peace of mind :)

Amanda im in for the gift as well...will pm u


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- I know, I'm super bummed. I told DH and he was like "Sucks for you!" lol

Sonia- ugh I hate when I have to wait around for results, I'm sure you're dying to know what's going on.

I keep staring at my chart wishing there were more columns to the right of my crosshairs lol...TWW is awful. At least tomorrow is CD5 that means that if there is a little bean it will be burrowing in there in the next couple days


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> Amanda im in for the gift as well...will pm u

aack, im anxiously waiting for your results over here! and thanks :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-I hope you get your results soon. 

AFM: I am watching a little boy tonight. I am excited but sometimes I am jealous of his mom. She got pregnant so easily.


----------



## RobertRedford

sooooo much to do at work. sooo little motivation. so i am reading about male infertility, varicocele, and tww symptoms. productive, yes?


----------



## clynn11

Totally productive Amanda! :)

Sonia- I hope you get results back soon!! I mean wtf why are they taking sooo long?? Grrrrr

Mirolee- that's hilarious! hahaha


----------



## NDTaber9211

So yeah, I go in Monday to get my progesterone level tested. My dr said if my levels are low, she will give me a hire dosage of clomid next time. I hope I don't go in there and they are like 'Oh, looks like you didn't actually ovulate'. I would lose my mind.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> So yeah, I go in Monday to get my progesterone level tested. My dr said if my levels are low, she will give me a hire dosage of clomid next time. I hope I don't go in there and they are like 'Oh, looks like you didn't actually ovulate'. I would lose my mind.

All of your symptoms point to a strong O! I'm sure all will be fine :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I know but all the 'what ifs' are killer.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- I've been doing just about the same lol. Except I've been googling anything and everything about implantation lol. Definitely a good use of our time...

Nichole- I think you definitely O'd. I hope that you get high progesterone results back!

Ugh, this day is dragging so bad. I want to go hoooooome!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Amanda- I've been doing just about the same lol. Except I've been googling anything and everything about implantation lol. Definitely a good use of our time...
> 
> Nichole- I think you definitely O'd. I hope that you get high progesterone results back!
> 
> Ugh, this day is dragging so bad. I want to go hoooooome!

newest addiction? pregnancy blogs. I just want to be cute and pregnant and creative like all these ladies who have killer pregnancy/life blogs.

I just want to go home tooooo! I got in 2 hours late today because of an orthodontist appt this am, so this day really shouldn't feel that long.


----------



## pdxmom

Totallly irritated...Wtf...still no call ...uuugghhh ok im not preg i get it at least i wanna know my progesterone level....](*,)


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Amanda- I've been doing just about the same lol. Except I've been googling anything and everything about implantation lol. Definitely a good use of our time...
> 
> Nichole- I think you definitely O'd. I hope that you get high progesterone results back!
> 
> Ugh, this day is dragging so bad. I want to go hoooooome!
> 
> newest addiction? pregnancy blogs. I just want to be cute and pregnant and creative like all these ladies who have killer pregnancy/life blogs.
> 
> I just want to go home tooooo! I got in 2 hours late today because of an orthodontist appt this am, so this day really shouldn't feel that long.Click to expand...

Amanda pregnancy vlogs have honestly kept me goin this whole yr....i follow this 1 girl called missy...her vlog being the bumps along the way...now they have their son after 2 losses...they totally make me c the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## RobertRedford

Sonia, me too. they make me cry though :(


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> Sonia, me too. they make me cry though :(

Totally make me cry too...but sometimes i wanna make things make me cry u know...and then i feel alil better tht i cried...


----------



## pdxmom

So tried calling the ofc and theyve closed for the day.....in limbo land :shrug:


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-I see your temp is back up!!! FX'd tight for you!


----------



## jury3

Sonia-BOO!!! I can't believe they are making you wait! I always get my blood drawn at quest bc I get my results back faster than when I do it at my docs office. lol

AFM-Having some more of the cramping I get right before AF with a slight bit of lower back pain...it better be something, otherwise it's just annoying lol My nipples are sensitive, but that happened last month too. AF should be here on Tuesday if I have a 14 day lp again...


----------



## pdxmom

So the nurse just called and said my progesterone came back at 16.5...so yes i od...:happydance: hcg came back at 2 so well thts considered negative obviously but im really not complaining :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia is there normally hCG in your system all the time in low amounts? Jw bc I thought you had to get preggo to even make the hormone.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Sonia is there normally hCG in your system all the time in low amounts? Jw bc I thought you had to get preggo to even make the hormone.

Some people have really low levels of hcg at all times. That's why anything less than 5 is considered negative


----------



## pdxmom

yes any number below 5 is considered negative...she said tht mayb it shows after sometime ...thts also a possibility but lets just wait to c if af shows


----------



## morganwhite7

Interesting!! 

So I guess today when DH took our dog to the vet (he has a skin infection:() he went to pay and forgot his credit card and they wouldn't give him his antibiotics!!! She said come back tomorrow and get them, and he looks so awful they took a culture and his poor head is still bleeding :/ & we've been going there for years so I was SO mad. Called in like REALLY people his head is bleeding and he's sick and you couldn't just give it to him?! So he'll feel better TOMORROW. Grr not going there anymore!!!

Ugh AND when I got home from work today I just cried on DHs lap for hours. I feel bad and I miss my baby. So much. Hubby asked if i was "ready to be doing this again..." And these hormones are killing me, just makes it impossible to stop crying!! I think im just a bit overwhelmed. So he made me a grilled chicken Caesar salad and all is good now. Snuggling on the couch with my pup :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sonia- that's an awesome looking progesterone level! I'm glad they called you :)

I am only 2 dpo and I am already symptom spotting:haha:. My taste buds have been so wacky today! The usual cup of coffee I have every morning tasted super funky and the spaghetti I made for dinner tasted crazy sweet. I also had 1/2 a cup of wine and felt really sick afterwards. Idk what's going on but hopefully this is all a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## VivianJean

Ladies, so much awesomeness. PRETTY CHARTS, Os, A BFP! A TMI!, lol.

Thanks all for kind words. I've cried on and off today (at work, a new job, how embarrassing). POAS last night- nadda. 

Went to doc this morning and the ONE piece of good news is that my thyroid function tests came back normal (for the first time in over 6 months). But my cervix hurts, (I prodded myself too hard while checking things out and had bloody CM on my finger... I almost passed out and felt so nauseous afterwards for an hour).


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> Interesting!!
> 
> So I guess today when DH took our dog to the vet (he has a skin infection:() he went to pay and forgot his credit card and they wouldn't give him his antibiotics!!! She said come back tomorrow and get them, and he looks so awful they took a culture and his poor head is still bleeding :/ & we've been going there for years so I was SO mad. Called in like REALLY people his head is bleeding and he's sick and you couldn't just give it to him?! So he'll feel better TOMORROW. Grr not going there anymore!!!
> 
> Ugh AND when I got home from work today I just cried on DHs lap for hours. I feel bad and I miss my baby. So much. Hubby asked if i was "ready to be doing this again..." And these hormones are killing me, just makes it impossible to stop crying!! I think im just a bit overwhelmed. So he made me a grilled chicken Caesar salad and all is good now. Snuggling on the couch with my pup :)

that's awful. Poor puppy. xx sending love.


----------



## clynn11

Awwww Morgan :hugs: I'm so sorry hun and can only imagine how hard going through all of this is for you. Bittersweet is probably the best way to describe it. Just know Jaxon is looking down on his mommy and daddy and smiling, and that he had a huge part in the little bean snuggled inside you right now :hugs:

Sonia- hey, hCG has to start somewhere! You could have just implanted when you got the test done!!! Ahhh FX for you! Nice progesterone!

Nichole- eeek FX! I know people say you can't feel symptoms until you've implanted but I believe you can- there's another hormone your body starts producing as soon as fertilization occurs but there's no test for that yet. I know plenty of people who said they knew RIGHT away that they were pregnant. FX!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

If y'all remember, I'm switching OB's because of how much my previous OB wanted to charge out of pocket without even billing my insurance company. Well tomorrow is my first appointment with my new OB. I'm nervous to see my old OB (from my last pregnancy) there because I feel bad for switching but I just can't trust her after the 3 stories I heard from someone who's currently suing her (I think I mentioned that all before.) I just don't want to bump into her at the desk or something you know?

Anyway, I'm also anxious because I want her to try finding the heartbeat even though it's still pretty early and then I'm anxious because if she does try, I hope we get to hear it because I didn't last time my old OB tried (last Monday... or the Monday before...?) And I hope she gives me the go-ahead to schedule my 12 week scan because I haven't had one since 7 weeks along and the baby was just a little blur on a crappy low-res machine. I just want to see the baby resembling more of a baby than a blob. Make sure everything's progressing right, you know? I'm super paranoid of a MMC after all the other losses. I know it's not likely especially with how nauseous I still am but just one of those fears you can't shake until you see proof there's no need to worry.


----------



## clynn11

Julie- FX! Those sound so promising too! Eeeek I wanna see more BFPS!


----------



## clynn11

VivianJean :hugs: I'm sorry things are rough right now. :hugs: It will get better! <3

Waves :hugs: I'm sorry hun, although i've never experienced it, I can only imagine the worry you have once you are pregnant. Of losing the baby and making sure everything is going ok. It will probably consume me once I get pregnant, i'm horrified of a miscarriage and have never had one :( but i'm sure everything is perfect, you'll see your little beans heartbeat and know that he/she is snuggled in for the long haul! <3


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I am so sorry for your puppy!
VivianJean-I am sorry things are hard. But it looks like they are getting better good luck! 
Waves-If you bump in to her remember you are better off. Don't worry to much about it, it happens. 
AFM done babysitting and want a baby now!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks guys.. He looks good.. see ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves :hugs: I'm sorry hun, although i've never experienced it, I can only imagine the worry you have once you are pregnant. Of losing the baby and making sure everything is going ok. It will probably consume me once I get pregnant, i'm horrified of a miscarriage and have never had one :( but i'm sure everything is perfect, you'll see your little beans heartbeat and know that he/she is snuggled in for the long haul! <3

Aw thanks dear :) I know those are common fears of anyone who's pregnant, previous losses or not. I just almost expect something to go wrong because it has several times now you know? I'm sure everything's fine but that worry is still in the back of my mind. Especially with how many posts in the 1st tri section are about m/c and things like that. Makes it seem so much more common than it actually is.



Cowgirl07 said:


> Waves-If you bump in to her remember you are better off. Don't worry to much about it, it happens.

Thanks :) I know I am but she and her nurse were always so nice to me so I feel bad just ditching her but I gotta do what's best for me and my babe so oh well.


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG I had to post this one too!!! Lol he tried to eat it when I was havin my photoshoot!! (P.s. I'm liking this paper clip pic upload method, too easy!!:))
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jury3

Too cute Morgan! lol


----------



## jury3

Thanks Cassidy! I'm betting you get your bfp this month...it's always when you least expect it! lol

Sonia-I agree with Cassidy, maybe you just implanted! It has to start somewhere...


----------



## HWPG

Morgan, that cold be a super cute announcement photo!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-thats adorable!


----------



## morganwhite7

Mirolee- I was thinking the same bc it makes you squint a bit to see what it says :)


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> omg i had to post this one too!!! Lol he tried to eat it when i was havin my photoshoot!! (p.s. I'm liking this paper clip pic upload method, too easy!!:))

adorkable


----------



## VivianJean

fingers crossed for a fast reply/update tomorrow PDX x (stupid docs)


----------



## VivianJean

:icecream::wine::twisted::lolly::toothpick::munch:


----------



## morganwhite7

Lol you are too funny!!


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Did you do some yesterday and they were neg? If so, I'd say that you O today or tomorrow. Take one in the morning with FMU, that will be extra dark I'm sure. That's prob why your tests are fading (hopefully!). But even if it really is over, you've been BDing still right? So you'd be good :) I usually O my 2nd or 3rd day of POS OPKs. AND I had NO EWCM this month, for the first time EVER! So no worries there, lol obviously watery cm can make babies too!!

I did one Monday afternoon and it was really light. I was out after that, and I didn't get anymore until yesterday morning. So then there were the two you saw, and one more that was lighter. I did one more last night before bed after about a 6 hour hold (when you're busy and can't drink much, ya don't have to pee much I guess!), and it was positive-looking like the first one. I did one with FMU this morning, and it looks a little lighter than the one from last night I think. At least right now. But it might still be a positive. I'll post pictures after bit. Even if it is over, yes, we have been BD'ing. We Bd'ed last night, Wednesday night, Monday, Saturday, and Friday. We've got our bases covered there. Lol. And I'm super glad to hear that you did not have an EWCM. :) My temp dropped a little instead of going up today. I don't know how that is in the whole scheme of O'ing with positive OPK's. I'm not freaking out about it though.


----------



## frsttimemama

pdxmom said:


> So tried calling the ofc and theyve closed for the day.....in limbo land :shrug:

That's crap! What a bunch of jerks to leave you hanging like that! :( Hopefully they will call bright and early!

Okay, obviously I didn't read far enough down before I replied.. I'm sorry it was only 2, but mayyyyybeee? I wouldn't give up til AF shows up! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Julie, cramping and lower backache were the symptoms that made me test when I was pregnant with our son. We found out at about 3 -- 3 1/2 weeks so however many DPO that is. I'm actually clueless there, but anyway, sounds promising! Hoping for your BFP! 

Morgan, I'm so SO sorry about your rough evening. Like we've said so many times, we're going to have times like that. Probably forever. And I'm sure the hormones make it harder. I know when I was pregnant, I could cry at the drop of a hat over the littlest thing, so I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you. I'm glad your hubby is so supportive though. And it looks like your dog is, too. ;) It WILL get better. And your little guy is up there watching over you and his baby brother or sister. They are always with us, just not in the way that we wish they could be, unfortunately. I keep telling myself that this experience will make us better mama's than we would have been otherwise (even though I'm sure we would have been awesome without this happening to us!) because we know firsthand how precious and fragile our little babes are, and I think it will make the hard parts easier. I'm also sorry about your dog! Poor dude! Our dog is a big baby. He's like our child. It's pitiful. (And he lays like that, too!) Lol. Hopefully he gets to feeling better soon! 

AFM, I am so ready for this day to be over and for it to be the weekend. We don't have anything exciting planned. I'd like to sleep in a bit. And I need to clean! I am not used to the house being less clean than it was when I was off and all I had to do is clean clean clean! It's driving me crazy! Hope ya all have a great Friday!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well got my cross hairs but temp dipped so I dunno I did actually have a good block of sleep this time so maybe that's what my temp should look like. The other lower ones I got good sleep for too. Idk, that temp really took the wind out of my sails. I'm hoping it's just a fallback rise or something. I'm probably over reacting. Guess I'll see what tomorrow has in store.


----------



## HWPG

dont worry just yet, nichole, keep the hope alive! it's totally normal to have variation AND a fallback rise - so it could be either! it's ok for you to be deflated - we'll help cheer you on! when is your blood draw? around 6/7 dpo? my progesterone this month was 14, medicated cycle.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks, I know I'm probably over reacting. I just wanted the temps to be high and be super obvious I ovulated lol. I go in Monday at 7dpo for blood draw.


----------



## HWPG

totally understand! been there!


----------



## goldstns

good morning ladies! Yay for Friday!

Mirolee and Julie- when are you two testing??

Morgan- love the doggie pictures. wish my pups could come up on the couch with me but they are both about 100 lbs so we wouldn't all fit.


----------



## HWPG

monday


----------



## morganwhite7

Okay! :)^

And thanks guys, I love that dog and I'm feeling MUCH better today :) 

Sandy- Hmm so w/ the PCOS before were your cycles really long? It sounds like you DEF covered the BD, now we just have to see those temps rise to know you O'd!! The next few days should be fun for you.. Keep up the babymakin ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morning ladies! 
Nichole-We are here to cheer you on! Don't worry about one temp that does not define your cycle. 
AFM It is so great outside, I am currently playing fetch with my dog. Shih tzus are so entertaining. 8 dpo for me!


----------



## morganwhite7

Aww Katrina, our family dog is a lil Shih Tzu, we got her when I was in 6th grade!! They are so sweet and lovable and I miss her so much sometimes when my dog attacks me for 30 minutes everyday when I come home from work!!! Lol ;)


----------



## Cowgirl07

My puppy is crazy-but she's fun too. She loves kids which is a plus if we ever have a baby.


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Okay! :)^
> 
> And thanks guys, I love that dog and I'm feeling MUCH better today :)
> 
> Sandy- Hmm so w/ the PCOS before were your cycles really long? It sounds like you DEF covered the BD, now we just have to see those temps rise to know you O'd!! The next few days should be fun for you.. Keep up the babymakin ;)

They were really long.. about every 3 months. That's why I am a nervous wreck!


----------



## goldstns

Nichole- I would really recommend not analyzing every temp. I would look at your chart as a whole. To me, it looks like you O-ed. Now you have to lets the annoying TWW take its course. For me I would temp like 5-10 days before expected O and then just 3 days after O to see the red cross-hairs then I would stop temping because otherwise every temp would drive me crazy. I recommend doing that, it will keep you sane and it will confirm O because of the x-hairs.


----------



## RobertRedford

HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES! 

Will catch up in a bit!


----------



## frsttimemama

This is the progression .. the top one is Monday then yesterday and today. Today's still look positive to me, maybe more so?
 



Attached Files:







125tctd.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cowgirl07

My opks tell me to stop when I get a positive. I think yesterdays look better though!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Nikki- that's what I was planning on doing but I think I might temp one more time to see where it's at tomorrow.


----------



## RobertRedford

Firsttime, cd19 opk looks the most positive to me out of all of them. Sounds like you did a good job covering your bases bd'ing, so I think you're good! :) Goodluck!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies!! :)


----------



## goldstns

firsttime- I agree with the girls... looks like yesterday your got your LH surge. Which usually means you will O with in 24-48 hours.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Mirolee- you're chart looks amazing!! Just sayin!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Sandy I think you'd HAVE to be ovulating by the looks of those OPKs!! Keep it up & post more tests :) I was going to suggest a fertility monitor (~$100 for a clearblue one) which you could use forever and just skip this nonsense altogether!! (I'd expect a temp spike soon!)

Has anyone else ever considered one? I think if we were TTC 1+ yrs I may have looked into one..?


----------



## RobertRedford

I def considered one, morgan, but I get really strong surges on OPK's and I can feel my O, so I don't think it would be necessary for us. Although, I always like another stick to pee on...


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree about Mirolee's chart, I'm amazed by her patience!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I have considered it, but I doubt I will get one. I say that now give me a couple months :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

Sandy- I agree with the other girls, yesterdays looks darkest. Reminds me of my opks this cycle. CD17 I had super dark positives then cd18 the line was the same as the control so it looked positive still but I used a second brand of opk that isn't as sensitive and they were starting to look negative plus I had some serious o pain cd17 so I'm sure that was my o day.

AFM, last night I was getting some hot flashes and feeling nauseous, today I'm feeling light headed and nauseous. Come on progesterone! Get a little bean to stick!!

I am feeling a little bummed because my post-o temps aren't as high this cycle :?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've thought about getting the clear blue fertility monitor but It's so expensive. $160ish for the monitor and $50 for the testing strips.


----------



## HWPG

thanks guys. stupid getting my hopes up, dammit!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh wow Nichole that's crazy. Umm for some reason I had NO IDEA you had to pee on sticks for those, too!!! LOL it never ends.. 

Pee on an OPK Mirolee, let's see what it looks like!!!!!! ;)


----------



## morganwhite7

WOW I SO DIDN'T SEE TODAYS TEMPS Mirolee, just yesterdays!! Sleep in a freezer on 11DPO or implantationnnnnn?


----------



## NDTaber9211

what is ttc w/o poas lol


----------



## RobertRedford

LOL Nichole! SO true!

Where would we be without temping and POAS?


----------



## morganwhite7

Ohh Mirolee I will leave you alone lol... If you had the strength to make it to Friday, the weekend will be a breeze. Enjoy it and have fun daydreaming about vaca.. 

Speaking of that we found out I'll be 21 weeks preggo in Baltimore, MD for the Steelers game on Thanksgiving Day. Our vacation should be grrrrrrrrrrrreat lol freezing and fat. So wish I were going to the beach this year!


----------



## RobertRedford

It is only 10am and I am insanely bored at work. one of those SUPER slow days. bleck.


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL wtf it is almost 1:30 in the afternoon here?! NO WONDER! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Ohh Mirolee I will leave you alone lol... If you had the strength to make it to Friday, the weekend will be a breeze. Enjoy it and have fun daydreaming about vaca..
> 
> Speaking of that we found out I'll be 21 weeks preggo in Baltimore, MD for the Steelers game on Thanksgiving Day. Our vacation should be grrrrrrrrrrrreat lol freezing and fat. So wish I were going to the beach this year!

I think I'd take freezing and fat over sweaty, sticky and super hot and fat! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> LOL wtf it is almost 1:30 in the afternoon here?! NO WONDER! Lol

California time :) I would so much rather it be 1:30pm here! Even better, 5pm! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Do you ladies think I should temp 1 more time to see where its at or just put the thermometer down and walk away? I got my confirmation cross hairs and I'll be going in for progesterone testing Monday.


----------



## RobertRedford

Nikki, I saw that you're registered for bumgenius cloth diapers. check out cottonbabies.com
They always have great sales and deals on them, ie, buy 2 get one free, or buy 2, get 2 inserts free. And, its generally free shipping :)


----------



## jury3

Nikki-Depending on if I have any spotting or AF, I may test Mon or Tues.

Mirolee-Your chart does look amazing! I really hope it isn't teasing you!!!

Nichole-If you know it will drive you crazy, then put it down!!! Lol I try not to read into my temps. 

AFM-Still have some cramping. AF isn't due til Tues. Temps went down though, same time they usually do before AF. So, I'm sure I'm out.


----------



## NDTaber9211

That's why I am unsure. If its higher then it will make me feel better and I'll be more confident but if its lower than yes it will drive me crazy lol


----------



## asmcsm

Nichole, I would say to just keep temping that way IF you don't get a bfp this cycle you'll have an idea of what your normal clomid cycle looks like. What's driving me nuts right now is that I don't have any pre-m/c charts to look at, just messed up hormone charts from after the miscarriage so I don't have anything normal to compare this month's to.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! Hope you are right! :) I may sound dumb, but do I keep BD'ing for another couple days or are we good? I guess I am not really sure what I should do now..


----------



## goldstns

Thanks Robert for the cotton web page! Ill take a look. I am one of those people that like to put everything on one registry and they if I don't get it as a gift then Ill shop around. This is basically my list of needs/wants. DH was the one that said he wanted to try cloth, so I said we could. If he doesn't partake in the duties that come along with cloth then I'm not doing it either. So I just put a few on the registry to see if we like them. If we do we will get more, if we don't then we didn't waste too much money. But we aren't sure what to expect. Did you see anything else on my registry that I might be missing or have too much of? Being the first time I might miss something.

For anyone else that wants to check out my registry and might have advice for a first time mommy...

https://www.toysrus.com/registry/myregistry/index.jsp


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> Nichole, I would say to just keep temping that way IF you don't get a bfp this cycle you'll have an idea of what your normal clomid cycle looks like. What's driving me nuts right now is that I don't have any pre-m/c charts to look at, just messed up hormone charts from after the miscarriage so I don't have anything normal to compare this month's to.


I don't have anything to compare to at all either. I only started temping 3about weeks ago..ugh!


----------



## goldstns

Robert- out of the 4 kinds of cloth diapers this company sells... do you know which is the best? I have 2 different kinds on my registry so we can also get a feel for which we like better so if we do the cloth thing Ill know which to buy more of.


----------



## HWPG

nichole (and other clomid ladies) - i advise at LEAST one full cycle of temps on clomid. specifically because clomid LENGTHENS your leutal phase. trust me, i was FOOLED by that, ha! (not funny). this is why i am not testing until monday (16dpo) - because when i was NOT on clomid, i had spotting leading up to my period, and about a 11 day LP. on clomid, no or only a tiny bit of spotting, and at least 2 additional days (now 5) added to my LP. also, if you have had poor ovulations in the past (which is why we're on clomid in the first place, no?) then it means ON clomid, you should have stronger ovulation and better/higher progesterone, which can also lead you astray. i have shed many-a-tear over this phenomenon. this is just my advice from 4 cycles of clomid - you should do what you think is best for your body/mind/heart.


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Robert- out of the 4 kinds of cloth diapers this company sells... do you know which is the best? I have 2 different kinds on my registry so we can also get a feel for which we like better so if we do the cloth thing Ill know which to buy more of.

I like the 4.0's the best. The all-in-ones are okay, not my favorite. The Flip's sucks- so many leaks. 

My best friend has my 18-month old goddaughter in them since birth, and they are the same diapers from when her son was in diapers (She just replaced the elastic on the legs). You could get a few newborn's, but the 4.0's are adjustable. They're a bit bulky but fit newborns just fine. I don't like the all-in-ones because you can't double stuff them. The 4.0's can be double stuffed which is awesome because it keeps them dry longer, less leaks. It ended up being a godsend when she was sleep training the baby. They recommended disposable overnight diapers for sleep training, that don't require a night time change, if possible, so she just put 3 inserts into the 4.0's and they worked better than any disposable! 

I would get a lot of them, and a lot of inserts. They're labor intensive but so worth it. I will most definitely cloth diaper when ever we get to that point.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think I might take one more temp and then stop. I know I should probably have one full chart of temps like Mirolee suggested but idk if I can handle it. I obviously read WAY too much into my temps and I don't want to stress myself out.


----------



## HWPG

whatever you decide, nichole, is right for YOU.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks for the support Mirolee :hugs:


----------



## BubsMom17

So Nikki - Have you felt any movement yet in there???


----------



## morganwhite7

I was stalking bump pics and found LOTS of yours Emily!!! So precious, I loved the 20-something week one with Daniel too, he is a cutie!!! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> Thanks Robert for the cotton web page! Ill take a look. I am one of those people that like to put everything on one registry and they if I don't get it as a gift then Ill shop around. This is basically my list of needs/wants. DH was the one that said he wanted to try cloth, so I said we could. If he doesn't partake in the duties that come along with cloth then I'm not doing it either. So I just put a few on the registry to see if we like them. If we do we will get more, if we don't then we didn't waste too much money. But we aren't sure what to expect. Did you see anything else on my registry that I might be missing or have too much of? Being the first time I might miss something.
> 
> For anyone else that wants to check out my registry and might have advice for a first time mommy...
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/registry/myregistry/index.jsp

Sorry, I didn't see this before. Registries are super personal!

Some products I love: (p.s. I was a nanny for two years for preemie twin girls, from day 1 home from the hospital. I'm not a mommy yet but I have spent lots of time around babies! ) 

swaddlers are amazing. esp. for little houdinis who like to get out of the swaddled blankets you may have wrapped them in. I like the Halo Sleep Sack. They make a really cozy fleece one that is easy to use and so comfy.

Carseat: I'm a personal fan of the graco snugride 35. Its a little bigger and heavier, but really nice to still have them in the rear facing infant seat as long as you can. Even if they're getting older and heavy, you will appreciate being able to take them out of the car and keep them asleep. Convertibles are great too (I like britax) but not as convenient when they are young

Aden and Anais: all of their products are amazing. the sleep sacks are great for year round. you can layer underneath it. They breath, too, so you don't end up with a sweaty baby. The sheets are really soft too! 

If you're going to be bottle feeding, or pumping, I really like the Dr. Browns bottles. Lots of little parts, but so much less gas than a normal bottle. i've heard the medela pumps are great.

I LOVE ergo carriers. LOVE them. So comfy and super easy to use, plus all the babies I have carried them with go straight to sleep. The infant insert is great too. 

Oh, and a wipe warmer. There is a big difference between a sleepy baby during a night time change, and a sleepy angry baby because their butt is freezing. 

BOB Revolution Stroller with the infant adapter may be my hands down favorite stroller. It is super versatile and really easy to push, plus can be used for a long time (it has a high weight limit). My friend has the bugaboo camelion and I cannot stand it. Its really confusing, has a lot of parts, and is not that comfortable to push. The BOB is all in one, folds easily, and can be used for everything-- a walk to a hike, to running. hands down best stroller (IMO). Gracos are nice but not nearly as easy to push when theyre a bit heavier


----------



## VivianJean

jury3 said:


> Nikki-Depending on if I have any spotting or AF, I may test Mon or Tues.
> 
> Mirolee-Your chart does look amazing! I really hope it isn't teasing you!!!
> 
> Nichole-If you know it will drive you crazy, then put it down!!! Lol I try not to read into my temps.
> 
> AFM-Still have some cramping. AF isn't due til Tues. Temps went down though, same time they usually do before AF. So, I'm sure I'm out.

I'm with you Jury - mine due Mon. No twinges today, no pink or very little CM.. wish i was temping but my thermometer ran out of batteries and i didnt replace :S. POAS again this morning - nadda. Hoping it's because it the cheap one I got off amazon.....


----------



## goldstns

RobertRedford said:


> swaddlers are amazing. esp. for little houdinis who like to get out of the swaddled blankets you may have wrapped them in. I like the Halo Sleep Sack. They make a really cozy fleece one that is easy to use and so comfy.
> 
> Carseat: I'm a personal fan of the graco snugride 35. Its a little bigger and heavier, but really nice to still have them in the rear facing infant seat as long as you can. Even if they're getting older and heavy, you will appreciate being able to take them out of the car and keep them asleep. Convertibles are great too (I like britax) but not as convenient when they are young
> 
> Aden and Anais: all of their products are amazing. the sleep sacks are great for year round. you can layer underneath it. They breath, too, so you don't end up with a sweaty baby. The sheets are really soft too!
> 
> If you're going to be bottle feeding, or pumping, I really like the Dr. Browns bottles. Lots of little parts, but so much less gas than a normal bottle. i've heard the medela pumps are great.
> 
> I LOVE ergo carriers. LOVE them. So comfy and super easy to use, plus all the babies I have carried them with go straight to sleep. The infant insert is great too.
> 
> Oh, and a wipe warmer. There is a big difference between a sleepy baby during a night time change, and a sleepy angry baby because their butt is freezing.
> 
> BOB Revolution Stroller with the infant adapter may be my hands down favorite stroller. It is super versatile and really easy to push, plus can be used for a long time (it has a high weight limit). My friend has the bugaboo camelion and I cannot stand it. Its really confusing, has a lot of parts, and is not that comfortable to push. The BOB is all in one, folds easily, and can be used for everything-- a walk to a hike, to running. hands down best stroller (IMO). Gracos are nice but not nearly as easy to push when theyre a bit heavier

Yea we have like 3 swaddlers already that were passed down to us, so I removed them from our registry. 

The car seat we are registered for in our registry (it is with the stroller) is the Graco SnugRide Click Connect 35.

Ill look into Aden and Anais stuff, thanks for the suggestion!

I have the Dr. Browns bottles, my girlfriend also recommended it. However with the new and exciting (JOKES) Obama care my insurance gives me a free breast pump. So I figured Id try that one out and then if it is awful Ill get something else later.

We have 2 carriers from our neighbor too, so I took mine off the list. They aren't Ergo, but since they were free I figured Id try them out and if I am not a fan I can try another brand. I wasn't sure how often Id use the carrier anyways, so Ill give the free one a chance. 

For the stroller I went with the one that is a set with that car seat. It is a "mock" BOB and like half the price. It seems really nice.

hmmm... a wipe warmer is important... Ill have to think about that and see how things go. 

I def will add more inserts to my list for the cloth diapers. Thanks for that info! I have asked a few experienced mom's to look at my registry, because I would hate to miss something important because Im sure my first few months will be REALLY busy!


----------



## goldstns

Emily- I am not sure if I have felt kicks. I think so, but not sure. I was told it felt like fluttering... kinda like butterfly's or bubbles or gas. I haven't felt that but recently (and not often) i have felt jabs... but pretty low. So I am not sure if it is kicks or stretching. I have an ultrasound on Tuesday so I am going to show the ultrasound person where I am feeling the jabs and ask if that is where her feet are.


----------



## frsttimemama

goldstns said:


> Emily- I am not sure if I have felt kicks. I think so, but not sure. I was told it felt like fluttering... kinda like butterfly's or bubbles or gas. I haven't felt that but recently (and not often) i have felt jabs... but pretty low. So I am not sure if it is kicks or stretching. I have an ultrasound on Tuesday so I am going to show the ultrasound person where I am feeling the jabs and ask if that is where her feet are.

Aww! :) gosh I miss that! It was my favorite! It's so exciting. I thought it was more jabbing/bumping than butterflies or bubbles. Our little guy was on the go all the time on there. It was so fun!


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...been busy all morning so didnt get a chance to come on earlier....
Happy Friday everyone :)

NIkki...i tried looking for your registry but couldnt really find it..can u give me the registry number or sth ...the link just opens to the babiesr us page...also i dont think i have u on fb..

Mirolee - your chart does look gud girl...hmmmmm....i dont wanna say too much....eeekk

Nichole - if u think ur gonna have peace of mind by not temping then thts wat u shud do...for me if i dont temp i keep wondering ALL DAY LONG what my temp would have been so temping actually keeps me sane 

Af is due either monday or tuesday ...have a dr app on monday and he will refill my clomid :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda- Omg sorry I must have missed this but I just saw on FB that you guys have a baby that lives with you, OH's? So do you take care of him, is that how you know all that or from the bbysitting? Sorry I just had NO IDEA about the baby, he's so cute!!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda- Omg sorry I must have missed this but I just saw on FB that you guys have a baby that lives with you, OH's? So do you take care of him, is that how you know all that or from the bbysitting? Sorry I just had NO IDEA about the baby, he's so cute!!

Are you referring to me? The little blonde baby?


----------



## morganwhite7

I think so!! Lol mind my stalking, I just saw lots of pics of your OH and a baby.. I think you mentioned him before maybe.. Does he live with you?


----------



## BubsMom17

goldstns said:


> Emily- I am not sure if I have felt kicks. I think so, but not sure. I was told it felt like fluttering... kinda like butterfly's or bubbles or gas. I haven't felt that but recently (and not often) i have felt jabs... but pretty low. So I am not sure if it is kicks or stretching. I have an ultrasound on Tuesday so I am going to show the ultrasound person where I am feeling the jabs and ask if that is where her feet are.

A LOT of girls I know have these annoying anterior placentas... so the baby is in there kicking away but they can't feel because the placenta cushions all of the kicks! This may be your situation! Even if it is, you'll start to feel some stuff within the next few weeks for sure!

My favorite baby items were actually the Playtex AirVent bottles. I like that the air escape from the bottles, and that they have an ergonomic shape to them. 

And I loved my Medela pump. I am buying a brand new one cuz my old one (while it works great!) is not convenient for commuting... I am getting the pump with the backpack to take to and from work.

Also, I was saved by Medela nipple shields! Danny would not nurse without them! I would have given up if my cousin hadn't told me about the shields. Life SAVERS! I am bringing one to the hospital this time just so I am prepared!


----------



## morganwhite7

Word of advice- NO manual pumps or your hand will fall off! LOL I had one on my registry, but ended up using the electric pump in the NICU and it was AWESOME :)


----------



## pdxmom

EMILY YOUR 30 WEEKS!!!!!!!!! OMG....baby boy will be here in no time...first baby of your thread :happydance: any news on Laura??? she must be almost there too???


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> I think so!! Lol mind my stalking, I just saw lots of pics of your OH and a baby.. I think you mentioned him before maybe.. Does he live with you?

Oh! Yes, that's Indie (short for Indigo) He stays over quite a bit, but he "belongs" so OH's best friend, who passed away not that long ago. His momma just beat cancer, so we had him while she was in the hospital for surgery, etc.


----------



## morganwhite7

OHMYGOSH what an awful story.. and such a CUTE baby!!! :/ Awh that is just so sad.. I'm sorry to hear that, I think I remember you mentioning that too about his friend (lol but obv I imagine things...) But yeah he's cute lol after I saw that I swore you had a baby and I was like whyyyy is she saying TTC peanut #1 ?!?! Lol

Hmm I think I like that name, well Indie at least, where did they come up with it? 

AFM- I am DYING to get OUT of here.. I usually sneak out by now (I'm supposed to stay til 5.. :blush:) but they're having a meeting by the door and HUBBY IS OUTSIDE!! Uggh lol just waiting and I'm trapped in here.. Oh well it's, ALMOST, weekend time :)


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> OHMYGOSH what an awful story.. and such a CUTE baby!!! :/ Awh that is just so sad.. I'm sorry to hear that, I think I remember you mentioning that too about his friend (lol but obv I imagine things...) But yeah he's cute lol after I saw that I swore you had a baby and I was like whyyyy is she saying TTC peanut #1 ?!?! Lol
> 
> Hmm I think I like that name, well Indie at least, where did they come up with it?
> 
> AFM- I am DYING to get OUT of here.. I usually sneak out by now (I'm supposed to stay til 5.. :blush:) but they're having a meeting by the door and HUBBY IS OUTSIDE!! Uggh lol just waiting and I'm trapped in here.. Oh well it's, ALMOST, weekend time :)

Lol, nope, not mine! He looks just like OH though, so its funny when we are out in public with him. It was a tough period, luckily his momma is healthy, back to work, and working hard to be a good mom (and dad) for him. His parents are very creative and hippie-ish. Indigo it is. he fits it well! 

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/14/david-potts-maui-drowning-tourists-watched_n_898351.html


----------



## morganwhite7

OH my so that was his dad?!?!?!! UGH SO AWFUL!!!! SO AWFUL SO AAWFUL!!! 

Ugh wow now I see things CAN be worse, makes me thankful. Awh poor sweet baby. Thank god for a good momma :)

P.s. SO DONE WITH FB every time I scroll down, NEW BABIES ARE BORN!!!!!!! I swear.. Idc if I'm preggo or not lol I obv can't get over this issue.. Still wanna be like ugh keep it to yourself. And they're all skankbags.. blah :/


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> OH my so that was his dad?!?!?!! UGH SO AWFUL!!!! SO AWFUL SO AAWFUL!!!
> 
> Ugh wow now I see things CAN be worse, makes me thankful. Awh poor sweet baby. Thank god for a good momma :)
> 
> P.s. SO DONE WITH FB every time I scroll down, NEW BABIES ARE BORN!!!!!!! I swear.. Idc if I'm preggo or not lol I obv can't get over this issue.. Still wanna be like ugh keep it to yourself. And they're all skankbags.. blah :/

Yep, that was his dad. It is a huge reminder to be thankful for what we have, and who we have! Hug everyone extra tight tonight and appreciate those around you!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> OHMYGOSH what an awful story.. and such a CUTE baby!!! :/ Awh that is just so sad.. I'm sorry to hear that, I think I remember you mentioning that too about his friend (lol but obv I imagine things...) But yeah he's cute lol after I saw that I swore you had a baby and I was like whyyyy is she saying TTC peanut #1 ?!?! Lol
> 
> Hmm I think I like that name, well Indie at least, where did they come up with it?
> 
> AFM- I am DYING to get OUT of here.. I usually sneak out by now (I'm supposed to stay til 5.. :blush:) but they're having a meeting by the door and HUBBY IS OUTSIDE!! Uggh lol just waiting and I'm trapped in here.. Oh well it's, ALMOST, weekend time :)
> 
> Lol, nope, not mine! He looks just like OH though, so its funny when we are out in public with him. It was a tough period, luckily his momma is healthy, back to work, and working hard to be a good mom (and dad) for him. His parents are very creative and hippie-ish. Indigo it is. he fits it well!
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/07/14/david-potts-maui-drowning-tourists-watched_n_898351.htmlClick to expand...

 Oh my goodness, that's just awful! I'm so sorry you and OH lost a friend that way. And especially sorry for momma and baby.


----------



## RobertRedford

ps..its only 1:40 here..I CANNOT WAIT TO GO HOME! I am so bored. no sneaking out early for me, either.


----------



## RobertRedford

I can't figure out how to post it here, but I have an amazing video of him dancing and painting recently. He is naked and painting outside on his easel. He will pause his painting to dance dance dance, jump, spin around, then go back to painting. Then he does it again. Man, the little guy knows how to get down. SO freaking cute.


----------



## morganwhite7

Awww.. can you post it on fb and then post a link?


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Oh my goodness, that's just awful! I'm so sorry you and OH lost a friend that way. And especially sorry for momma and baby.

Thanks. We all miss him, each and every day. There's no denying genetics though, Indie is JUST like his daddy.


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Awww.. can you post it on fb and then post a link?

I will try! I only have FB on my phone while at work, so I prob can't do it until later. remind me :)


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> I've thought about getting the clear blue fertility monitor but It's so expensive. $160ish for the monitor and $50 for the testing strips.

Try eBay. I got CBFM used for $75. It tells you you can't reset but you can ;-) Works great!


----------



## BubsMom17

pdxmom said:


> EMILY YOUR 30 WEEKS!!!!!!!!! OMG....baby boy will be here in no time...first baby of your thread :happydance: any news on Laura??? she must be almost there too???

I haven't heard from Laura in forever. I'm sure she is fine. She must be getting really close now!


----------



## prgirl_11

Hey girls! Took me a while to go through all the comments! You all have been busy! ;-) 

It looks like a lot us are in the TWW! Exciting yet annoyingly long. 

I'm 8 DPO and getting irritated. Everything I feel can be either an early pregnancy symptom or just because of the NPC. VERY frustrating. If I wasn't on the cream I would be so excited to have sore BBs right now LOL. Been having acid reflux, headaches, nausea, feeling fatigued, sore BBs and twinges of pain which I hope are implantation. Getting a blood pregnancy test Wednesday (hCG quantitative) to know for sure. I'm sure I will POAS before then LOL 

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

prgirl_11, i would be testing if I were you. You have FAR more patience than I do! Goodluck, cant wait to see your tests :) 

Ashlee, how many dpo are you? How are you feeling? 

Mirolee, where are you at in your cycle? I don't understand charts at.all otherwise I would check it out. 

I'm 5dpo (I think) with lots and lots of cramping, no other symptoms. Weird for me, since normally I get really sore boobs are 3dpo on.


----------



## prgirl_11

Amanda, girrllll, I am trying to hold on for dear life. Too many bad experiences testing early :-( but you know how it is, we always say we'll wait but we all know what happens LOL


----------



## RobertRedford

prgirl_11 said:


> Amanda, girrllll, I am trying to hold on for dear life. Too many bad experiences testing early :-( but you know how it is, we always say we'll wait but we all know what happens LOL

Oh yeah.. Ashlee and I had a competition last cycle, to see who could wait the longest to test. I didn't even last 24 hours. EPIC FAIL.

ps what does your user name stand for?


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda, girrllll, I am trying to hold on for dear life. Too many bad experiences testing early :-( but you know how it is, we always say we'll wait but we all know what happens LOL
> 
> Oh yeah.. Ashlee and I had a competition last cycle, to see who could wait the longest to test. I didn't even last 24 hours. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> ps what does your user name stand for?Click to expand...

PR is for Puerto Rico (where I was born) :) The 11 is just my birth month. I wanted something simpler but Marie was taken :shrug:


----------



## pdxmom

So obviously ( bcos i am sooo stupid ) i googled whether i could still b pregnant after having a hcg beta count of 2 @ 10dpo...interestingly LOTS of women have had neg blood work at 10 dpo but still got positives later on....huh....wen i just started getting back my sanity for the rest of the mth :dohh:


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> So obviously ( bcos i am sooo stupid ) i googled whether i could still b pregnant after having a hcg beta count of 2 @ 10dpo...interestingly LOTS of women have had neg blood work at 10 dpo but still got positives later on....huh....wen i just started getting back my sanity for the rest of the mth :dohh:

interesting....how many dpo are you now? still holding out hope for you, lady!


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> So obviously ( bcos i am sooo stupid ) i googled whether i could still b pregnant after having a hcg beta count of 2 @ 10dpo...interestingly LOTS of women have had neg blood work at 10 dpo but still got positives later on....huh....wen i just started getting back my sanity for the rest of the mth :dohh:
> 
> interesting....how many dpo are you now? still holding out hope for you, lady!Click to expand...

Im 12dpo today...but im defenitely not testing till monday...nope not doin tht....NOPE NOT DOIN THT...( in repeat mode :dohh: )


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> prgirl_11, i would be testing if I were you. You have FAR more patience than I do! Goodluck, cant wait to see your tests :)
> 
> Ashlee, how many dpo are you? How are you feeling?
> 
> Mirolee, where are you at in your cycle? I don't understand charts at.all otherwise I would check it out.
> 
> I'm 5dpo (I think) with lots and lots of cramping, no other symptoms. Weird for me, since normally I get really sore boobs are 3dpo on.

I'm 5DPO, you said you were having O symptoms about the time I got my positive OPKs. I'm feeling alright. Was a little nauseous and having hot flashes last night and today was a little nauseous and light headed. Still peeing constantly, but again, pretty sure that's all the lemon water. Not holding my breath that this will be the cycle. I really really want it to be, but don't want to get my hopes up over symptoms. If I get really veiny boobs I might change my mind lol.



RobertRedford said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda, girrllll, I am trying to hold on for dear life. Too many bad experiences testing early :-( but you know how it is, we always say we'll wait but we all know what happens LOL
> 
> Oh yeah.. Ashlee and I had a competition last cycle, to see who could wait the longest to test. I didn't even last 24 hours. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> ps what does your user name stand for?Click to expand...

It's true, she failed miserably lol so then I tested too haha



pdxmom said:


> So obviously ( bcos i am sooo stupid ) i googled whether i could still b pregnant after having a hcg beta count of 2 @ 10dpo...interestingly LOTS of women have had neg blood work at 10 dpo but still got positives later on....huh....wen i just started getting back my sanity for the rest of the mth :dohh:

I'm still holding out hope for you, 9DPO is most common for implantation so it could have been that you didn't have time for HCG to build up yet. FX for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

PRgirl-I am 8 dpo and have no symptoms so your better off then me.
Amanda-What a cutie. I am sorry about his dad. 
AFM: DH must have known I was a downer today because I got flowers delivered. 8 dpo and nothing much happening here.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm going to try REALLY hard to not test until 13DPO this time


----------



## prgirl_11

Cowgirl07 said:


> PRgirl-I am 8 dpo and have no symptoms so your better off then me.
> Amanda-What a cutie. I am sorry about his dad.
> AFM: DH must have known I was a downer today because I got flowers delivered. 8 dpo and nothing much happening here.

Could be the cream but we'll see. I had no symptoms before with my last two positives. When are you testing Katrina?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have only one pregnancy test in the house, the one that came with my opks. I do not want to even think about it-so I am pretending I have none and I will not be going anywhere to buy more over the weekend. So if I test, I am holding out!

Edit*Until Thursday*


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, goodluck holding out. I am going to try not to test at all and just wait for AF. easier said than done though.

Katrina, No symptoms isn't always a bad thing! 

Sonia, goodluck waiting! :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ash, goodluck holding out. I am going to try not to test at all and just wait for AF. easier said than done though.
> 
> Katrina, No symptoms isn't always a bad thing!
> 
> Sonia, goodluck waiting! :)

Yea, it's SUPER hard but I really don't want to play the line eye game again this cycle. Last cycle was miserable.

No symptoms being a good thing is true, the cycle I got a bfp I only had nausea 3-6dpo other than that nothing really. Then around like 14DPO started getting pretty tired. Also, way later I realized that I had veiny boobs in my TWW but at the time I didn't realize it was a symptom lmao


----------



## asmcsm

Also, I'm getting some little stabby cramps today, but trying not to read too much into them. I had really convincing cramps last cycle and it was a total bust...


----------



## RobertRedford

Any ideas for what I should make for dinner tonight? We're trying to eat at home as often as possible, as as healthy as possible. I'm also going to drag my butt out for a run when I get home. I haven't worked out all week and I am sure that my weight reflects it.


----------



## frsttimemama

My 5 o'clock strip looks lighter. I'm not doing another one til morning though. If I O'd yesterday or today, I should probably still BD, right? And my temp should go up tomorrow for yesterday O or today O? Sorry I'm so dumb at all this stuff. Hopefully I won't have to learn more ;) I said 1 & done.. but now it's a second and probably done, but mayyyyyyybe a third on down the line and DEFINITELY done. Hubby isn't convinced for two more, and that's okay. We'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Also, I'm getting some little stabby cramps today, but trying not to read too much into them. I had really convincing cramps last cycle and it was a total bust...

same here. fingers crossed that they're good signs!


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> Any ideas for what I should make for dinner tonight? We're trying to eat at home as often as possible, as as healthy as possible. I'm also going to drag my butt out for a run when I get home. I haven't worked out all week and I am sure that my weight reflects it.

I love grilled chicken or pork chops and grilled veggies (just throw them in foil with some seasonings and let 'em cook!).. sometimes a baked potato.


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> My 5 o'clock strip looks lighter. I'm not doing another one til morning though. If I O'd yesterday or today, I should probably still BD, right? And my temp should go up tomorrow for yesterday O or today O? Sorry I'm so dumb at all this stuff. Hopefully I won't have to learn more ;) I said 1 & done.. but now it's a second and probably done, but mayyyyyyybe a third on down the line and DEFINITELY done. Hubby isn't convinced for two more, and that's okay. We'll cross that bridge when we get to it.

Yup! I keep Bd'ing until its stark negative again, just to be safe. I think every other day should be enough


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't even know what my early early pregnancy symptoms were because I didn't pay attention.. I didn't know I was pregnant and I didn't expect it. At all. I hadn't had an AF in 3 months. I had cramping like I was about to start and low back pain and tested and it was positive! Kinda disappointing, but every pregnancy is different so what I had then may be totally different for whenever the next one is. I figured it up, and I found out at 3 weeks and 4 days with my son.. so it felt like I was pregnant for EVER to all of us. :) I'll take it though! And not one complaint -- I don't even care if I puke 12 times a day every. single. day. One of the girls at work is pregnant and it's so hard some days to hear her talking about it and everyone else, too. I put a smile on my face, join in the conversation appropriately, but sometimes, like today, my heart is aching and breaking. It was so bad today that I had a stomach ache. I'm so happy for her, but I thought we were going to learn how to be mama's together.. and all of that has changed now. I'm rambling. Ha. Sorry!


----------



## asmcsm

I was going to do grilled chicken tonight but apparently my chicken didn't thaw all the way according to hubby, so will be doing that tomorrow


----------



## RobertRedford

thank you ladies, we did grilled chicken ALLL last week (OH's mom was really into this new bbq sauce so its all we had).

I think I may do a big salad with lots of goodies on it. Don't know what to do about a protein though..


----------



## RobertRedford

sweet blog post that i stumbled on. https://www.wifessionals.com/2013/03/the-pain-that-came-before-our-joy.html


----------



## NDTaber9211

DH is tempting me with chinese tonight so I will probably give in and have that. Darn DH! :haha:

I've been having some stabby cramps on the right side today too. Must not read into anything! My this tww thing is hard lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Skinnytaste.com is the best low calorie/fat recipe blog I have stumbled upon. Practically all my recipes come from here. That and skinnyms.com.


----------



## Cowgirl07

How about a taco salad or something. I think we are going out tonight. Dh is being strange! First flowers then instead of going to the local diner he wants to go to a classy restaurant. I would rather go to the diner-better desserts!


----------



## frsttimemama

Cowgirl07 said:


> How about a taco salad or something. I think we are going out tonight. Dh is being strange! First flowers then instead of going to the local diner he wants to go to a classy restaurant. I would rather go to the diner-better desserts!

Lol, but at least he is being sweet? I'm with ya on the local diner rather than the classy restaurant though.


----------



## Cowgirl07

True. He asked were I wanted to eat I told him he tried to sway me with the classy restaurant- but I would rather go somewhere within walking distance. I know we don't go out to much, but I like local places more.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Chinese for us too!! Yum!!

And skinnytaste is awesome, love her recipies!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am more diner then classy too. The fanciest we go is local brew houses lmao. I think it's mainly because I am so picky with food though.

I am sitting here in pinterest looking at different ways to reveal to DH I am pregnant, when the time comes that is. There are some super cute ideas out there.


----------



## Cowgirl07

We live in a very small town, pop 2500. So fancy means driving-I hate driving! Our town has 2 restaurants, 2 diners, 2 fast food and a few bakeries (that have limited hours thank goodness). Otherwise I would be there frequently 
There is a new Italian place 30 miles away but dh is busy this time of year so I don't want to go and not get a table so I will wait until we make a reservation.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> sweet blog post that i stumbled on. https://www.wifessionals.com/2013/03/the-pain-that-came-before-our-joy.html

That is a nice blog post. Will probably check out some more when I get off work.


----------



## asmcsm

My little stabby cramps are getting worse :( ouch


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> My little stabby cramps are getting worse :( ouch

:( I'm sorry :hugs: Hope they go away soon unless it's a pregnancy sign then I hope they stay :winkwink:


----------



## BubsMom17

*Amanda/Robert: * Since you seem to be pretty in-the-know about cloth diapers, could you advise me?

If I start out with a selection of a few different types, would 19 diapers be enough to get started with if I plan on washing every day?


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> My little stabby cramps are getting worse :( ouch
> 
> :( I'm sorry :hugs: Hope they go away soon unless it's a pregnancy sign then I hope they stay :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha thanks! :) If they're pregnancy symptoms then I'll be happy to keep them


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hope they are pregnancy symptoms Ashlee!


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> *Amanda/Robert: * Since you seem to be pretty in-the-know about cloth diapers, could you advise me?
> 
> If I start out with a selection of a few different types, would 19 diapers be enough to get started with if I plan on washing every day?


Yes, I think 19 is plenty to start! Are you planning to only use cloth diapers, or use disposable for outings? I would stock up on the inserts, have maybe a 2:1 ratio of inserts to shells. Most need to be run through a soak cycle too, so consider (realistically) washing every other day. 

Keep in mind that most CD's are air dry only, so allow yourself enough spares if you plan on washing once a day (essp in winter if you can't put them in direct sunlight to dry quickly!) 

Let me know if you have other questions! Bumgenius makes a great stain remover spray as well as CD detergent, and I really like using oxyclean on them during a soak cycle, too.


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, i hope they are good symptoms too!


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> *Amanda/Robert: * Since you seem to be pretty in-the-know about cloth diapers, could you advise me?
> 
> If I start out with a selection of a few different types, would 19 diapers be enough to get started with if I plan on washing every day?
> 
> 
> Yes, I think 19 is plenty to start! Are you planning to only use cloth diapers, or use disposable for outings? I would stock up on the inserts, have maybe a 2:1 ratio of inserts to shells. Most need to be run through a soak cycle too, so consider (realistically) washing every other day.
> 
> Keep in mind that most CD's are air dry only, so allow yourself enough spares if you plan on washing once a day (essp in winter if you can't put them in direct sunlight to dry quickly!)
> 
> Let me know if you have other questions! Bumgenius makes a great stain remover spray as well as CD detergent, and I really like using oxyclean on them during a soak cycle, too.Click to expand...

I was actually looking at the All-in-ones to start. I wanna do it as much as I can and only use disposables when my MIL and mom watch him. But I actaully heard the BumGenius and the Thirsties brands All in ones are really easy and close to disposables as far as convenience.

Oh my goodness there is so much to know! I didn't know I would be in so far over my head with diappies!


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> *Amanda/Robert: * Since you seem to be pretty in-the-know about cloth diapers, could you advise me?
> 
> If I start out with a selection of a few different types, would 19 diapers be enough to get started with if I plan on washing every day?
> 
> 
> Yes, I think 19 is plenty to start! Are you planning to only use cloth diapers, or use disposable for outings? I would stock up on the inserts, have maybe a 2:1 ratio of inserts to shells. Most need to be run through a soak cycle too, so consider (realistically) washing every other day.
> 
> Keep in mind that most CD's are air dry only, so allow yourself enough spares if you plan on washing once a day (essp in winter if you can't put them in direct sunlight to dry quickly!)
> 
> Let me know if you have other questions! Bumgenius makes a great stain remover spray as well as CD detergent, and I really like using oxyclean on them during a soak cycle, too.Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually looking at the All-in-ones to start. I wanna do it as much as I can and only use disposables when my MIL and mom watch him. But I actaully heard the BumGenius and the Thirsties brands All in ones are really easy and close to disposables as far as convenience.
> 
> Oh my goodness there is so much to know! I didn't know I would be in so far over my head with diappies!Click to expand...

the 4.0's are similar, you just have to pre-stuff them. not as easy, but I found that they leak less.


----------



## RobertRedford

Have a great weekend ladies, I'm (finally) out of here! Prob won't be on this weekend, trying to stay away from the computer during the weekends.


----------



## Disneybaby26

DH and I are going back up to Lake George for Labor Day weekend and our 19yr old nephew called an asked if he could come with us bc his girlfriend is going to be up there with her folks. I'm not keen on the idea bc 1.hes been in trouble and I don't need to play mommy on my vacation making sure he's not drunk and 2. No one knows we are preggo and me not drinking will give it away for sure and 3.we have a room with one bed/bathroom and I'd like to be comfortable in a towel/sleep in my underwear...am I being a brat???

Also, we have a picnic tomorrow and like I said, people will notice if I'm not drinking, I'm admittedly known for my fondness of libations lol...anyone have tips? I was thinking of just getting a beer in a dark colored bottle and then going to the bathroom and pouring and filling with water? Or maybe getting a bottle of alcohol free wine and pouring it into a regular wine bottle and bringing that? I'm not one that can get away with "I'm on antibiotics" or something lol


----------



## frsttimemama

Spaghetti & garlic bread here! Not on my diet but oh well I guess. I have been STARVING the last few days. Crazy!


----------



## clynn11

Omg you guys are making me SO HUNGRY. I have my Special K red berries bar here to keep me company... LOL

We went grocery shopping last night and DH is trying to be super healthy and wouldn't let me get any of my goodies :( I know that's a good thing but ugh we got home and were both looking in the cupboards like THERE'S NOTHING TO EAT! lmao! I think we're having chicken and rice for dinner tonight... and tomorrow... and the next day. Hahaha.

I'm still light-headed. Every single day since the night of drinking. Not as bad as the first two days (where I would open my eyes and the room would be spinning), but I'm definitely dizzy/light-headed basically constantly. It's REALLY WEIRD. I took an hpt just because i've never felt like this. Negative of course. I've been drinking lots of water daily since Sat. night so I really don't know what the heck is going on with my body.


----------



## clynn11

Kara- your ideas are genius. I seriously wouldn't even think of that lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> DH and I are going back up to Lake George for Labor Day weekend and our 19yr old nephew called an asked if he could come with us bc his girlfriend is going to be up there with her folks. I'm not keen on the idea bc 1.hes been in trouble and I don't need to play mommy on my vacation making sure he's not drunk and 2. No one knows we are preggo and me not drinking will give it away for sure and 3.we have a room with one bed/bathroom and I'd like to be comfortable in a towel/sleep in my underwear...am I being a brat???
> 
> Also, we have a picnic tomorrow and like I said, people will notice if I'm not drinking, I'm admittedly known for my fondness of libations lol...anyone have tips? I was thinking of just getting a beer in a dark colored bottle and then going to the bathroom and pouring and filling with water? Or maybe getting a bottle of alcohol free wine and pouring it into a regular wine bottle and bringing that? I'm not one that can get away with "I'm on antibiotics" or something lol

I don't blame you! I would say no.. and as far as drinking.. your ideas sound good to me!


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> DH and I are going back up to Lake George for Labor Day weekend and our 19yr old nephew called an asked if he could come with us bc his girlfriend is going to be up there with her folks. I'm not keen on the idea bc 1.hes been in trouble and I don't need to play mommy on my vacation making sure he's not drunk and 2. No one knows we are preggo and me not drinking will give it away for sure and 3.we have a room with one bed/bathroom and I'd like to be comfortable in a towel/sleep in my underwear...am I being a brat???
> 
> Also, we have a picnic tomorrow and like I said, people will notice if I'm not drinking, I'm admittedly known for my fondness of libations lol...anyone have tips? I was thinking of just getting a beer in a dark colored bottle and then going to the bathroom and pouring and filling with water? Or maybe getting a bottle of alcohol free wine and pouring it into a regular wine bottle and bringing that? I'm not one that can get away with "I'm on antibiotics" or something lol

I always say that I'm cutting alcohol because I'm on a diet, or because It slows me down while I run :)

ETA: No, enjoy your vaca. leave nephew at home.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Omg you guys are making me SO HUNGRY. I have my Special K red berries bar here to keep me company... LOL
> 
> We went grocery shopping last night and DH is trying to be super healthy and wouldn't let me get any of my goodies :( I know that's a good thing but ugh we got home and were both looking in the cupboards like THERE'S NOTHING TO EAT! lmao! I think we're having chicken and rice for dinner tonight... and tomorrow... and the next day. Hahaha.
> 
> I'm still light-headed. Every single day since the night of drinking. Not as bad as the first two days (where I would open my eyes and the room would be spinning), but I'm definitely dizzy/light-headed basically constantly. It's REALLY WEIRD. I took an hpt just because i've never felt like this. Negative of course. I've been drinking lots of water daily since Sat. night so I really don't know what the heck is going on with my body.

have you tried something that has lots of electrolytes? gatorade (I water it down because of the sugar), or similar? It may help!


----------



## clynn11

Yeah i've been drinking powerade too! Idk it's sooooooo weird it gets better throughout the day but especially in the morning when I wake up it feels like i'm on a boat!!! lol


----------



## pdxmom

So only my right boob hurts ALOT...and my right nipple is sooooo sensitive...uuuugghhh wtf


----------



## VivianJean

pdxmom said:


> So only my right boob hurts ALOT...and my right nipple is sooooo sensitive...uuuugghhh wtf

I get that a lot, I tend to sleep curled up on one side and that's when it's the most painful. I've seen docs and no one has any answer other than "it's due to your cycle" and "you have lump bbs".

When I was BFP the first time they were average normal hurt until about week 2 and then it hurt to put my t-shirt on. I'm a runner and it hurt to even jog a few feet. Welp.

Fingers crossed this is more the BFP rather than the AD ;)


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> My little stabby cramps are getting worse :( ouch

Hoping, hoping, hoping for you!!! :flower:


----------



## jury3

I was just thinking about Laura this morning...Has anyone heard from Kyla? I often wonder how she's doing too....

I haven't heard from Laura in forever. I'm sure she is fine. She must be getting really close now![/QUOTE]

prgirl_11-Wed is so long to wait for a test...good luck holding out! lol I hope you get a good result :)

Sonia-LOL keep telling yourself not to test...Can't wait to see how that works out for you lol I'm still holding out for you for sure though. As for your boob, is your debit card in there??? Happened to Mirolee, so thought I'd check lol 

I had chinese for lunch today!


----------



## prgirl_11

Disneybaby26 said:


> DH and I are going back up to Lake George for Labor Day weekend and our 19yr old nephew called an asked if he could come with us bc his girlfriend is going to be up there with her folks. I'm not keen on the idea bc 1.hes been in trouble and I don't need to play mommy on my vacation making sure he's not drunk and 2. No one knows we are preggo and me not drinking will give it away for sure and 3.we have a room with one bed/bathroom and I'd like to be comfortable in a towel/sleep in my underwear...am I being a brat???
> 
> Also, we have a picnic tomorrow and like I said, people will notice if I'm not drinking, I'm admittedly known for my fondness of libations lol...anyone have tips? I was thinking of just getting a beer in a dark colored bottle and then going to the bathroom and pouring and filling with water? Or maybe getting a bottle of alcohol free wine and pouring it into a regular wine bottle and bringing that? I'm not one that can get away with "I'm on antibiotics" or something lol

Oh that sucks. Maybe tell him this a special, romantic getaway for you and DH and you won't feel comfortable with him there and that you hope he understands you want some intimacy. I doubt he'll want to tag along once he realizes you want some "adult" time. ;-)

Good luck!


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Sonia-LOL keep telling yourself not to test...Can't wait to see how that works out for you lol I'm still holding out for you for sure though. As for your boob, is your debit card in there??? Happened to Mirolee, so thought I'd check

lol...i thought of mirolee tooo....tht was sooo funny...and ya how is kyla doin??? i was thinking of her a few days back...I think Mirolee has her on fb ....but seriously the nipple is torturing me...GOD


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't think you should take your nephew. I personally would not feel comfortable with it. 
Julie-Chinese seems very common tonight :haha: 
AFM:Just got home from the diner dh is out digging up my yard!


----------



## jury3

My nipples are really sensitive and pink. They did this last month too. It's so annoying bc I seem to hit/brush them on everything! lol I yelled at DW like 5 times last night when we were going to bed bc she kept brushing her elbow or arm across my chest on accident lol Boobs are sore now too, feeling a little crampy still. Read a story about a girl getting a bfp with her prog at a 5...I don't think she was medicated though lol


----------



## morganwhite7

What the heck lol.. Just ate 2 egg rolls, general tso chicken, and egg drop soup!! On my couch!! So weirddd lol..

And Kata- I say NO too! Be a brat all you want this is YOUR time and the last thing you need is him there while your hormones are through tha roof!!


----------



## jury3

Katrina-I grew up in a small town too. I used to get so pissed bc my ex and I never went on dates bc he didn't want to waste the money to drive the 30-40 minutes to Springfield (MO) to eat at a nice restaurant (that stays open later than 8 or 9pm) and see a movie. I totally understand though. DW jokes around bc when we met I still lived there. We met in Springfield where we worked. She and other friends would invite me to hang out, but I would always turn them down bc I had to drive so far to get home. That is one thing I do not miss about the small town! lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am the opposite he wants to drive I want to stay close to home. I just don't like driving after dark, it freaks me out. :haha:


----------



## VivianJean

cramping a little. no more pink cm but my uterus felt heavy for a few hours this afternoon and now a little crampy *sigh*

thoughts? I'm somewhere around 7-9 dpo (sat down and actually looked at the calendar today and realized I'm probably too early to test grrrrr but POAS anyway because I like to torture myself)


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> I am the opposite he wants to drive I want to stay close to home. I just don't like driving after dark, it freaks me out. :haha:

I used to live in a country town - closest nice restaurant was over 30 mins away... now I'm in LA.. lol


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> What the heck lol.. Just ate 2 egg rolls, general tso chicken, and egg drop soup!! On my couch!! So weirddd lol..
> 
> And Kata- I say NO too! Be a brat all you want this is YOUR time and the last thing you need is him there while your hormones are through tha roof!!

You just confirmed that I'm eating chinese tonight *salivating*


----------



## Cowgirl07

VivianJean said:


> cramping a little. no more pink cm but my uterus felt heavy for a few hours this afternoon and now a little crampy *sigh*
> 
> thoughts? I'm somewhere around 7-9 dpo (sat down and actually looked at the calendar today and realized I'm probably too early to test grrrrr but POAS anyway because I like to torture myself)

They sound good to me:thumbup: It could be implantation


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> cramping a little. no more pink cm but my uterus felt heavy for a few hours this afternoon and now a little crampy *sigh*
> 
> thoughts? I'm somewhere around 7-9 dpo (sat down and actually looked at the calendar today and realized I'm probably too early to test grrrrr but POAS anyway because I like to torture myself)
> 
> They sound good to me:thumbup: It could be implantationClick to expand...

OMFG I hope so. Talked to DH today and realized that next month we only get a two day window as soon as I know what the result of this month is, I may literally be going to be getting online and switching flights around to better "hone" in on predicted O weekend.... fingers crossed it IS a weekend... actually no scratch that... fingers crossed I can scream from the roof tops in a few days.

:dust:*twirls like a fairy and sprinkles dust on everyone*:dust:


----------



## Cowgirl07

VivianJean said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> cramping a little. no more pink cm but my uterus felt heavy for a few hours this afternoon and now a little crampy *sigh*
> 
> thoughts? I'm somewhere around 7-9 dpo (sat down and actually looked at the calendar today and realized I'm probably too early to test grrrrr but POAS anyway because I like to torture myself)
> 
> They sound good to me:thumbup: It could be implantationClick to expand...
> 
> OMFG I hope so. Talked to DH today and realized that next month we only get a two day window as soon as I know what the result of this month is, I may literally be going to be getting online and switching flights around to better "hone" in on predicted O weekend.... fingers crossed it IS a weekend... actually no scratch that... fingers crossed I can scream from the roof tops in a few days.
> 
> :dust:*twirls like a fairy and sprinkles dust on everyone*:dust:Click to expand...

Do you travel for work? I wish you tons and tons of baby dust!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> cramping a little. no more pink cm but my uterus felt heavy for a few hours this afternoon and now a little crampy *sigh*
> 
> thoughts? I'm somewhere around 7-9 dpo (sat down and actually looked at the calendar today and realized I'm probably too early to test grrrrr but POAS anyway because I like to torture myself)
> 
> They sound good to me:thumbup: It could be implantationClick to expand...
> 
> OMFG I hope so. Talked to DH today and realized that next month we only get a two day window as soon as I know what the result of this month is, I may literally be going to be getting online and switching flights around to better "hone" in on predicted O weekend.... fingers crossed it IS a weekend... actually no scratch that... fingers crossed I can scream from the roof tops in a few days.
> 
> :dust:*twirls like a fairy and sprinkles dust on everyone*:dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Do you travel for work? I wish you tons and tons of baby dust!!!Click to expand...

Sort of... DH and I live in different states ATM because of work - he can only get a job in CO and I can only get work in LA (I'm in TV). We meet up as often as we can but it's tough because unless it's a weekend most of the time any BDing is done "off cycle". 

He's trying to get work in LA but it's tough because of his field... he's a Physical Chemist/Research Physicist and jobs at his level are hard to come by and he doesnt want to just leave and start at the bottom (and most places aren't interested in him as a junior because they are scared he will leave the job quickly when something better comes along). So we wait.

Anyone know anyone who works at Amgen or Baxter? lol I'd love a contact for him ;) and my future baby will have your name as their middle name, regardless of gender :haha:


----------



## clynn11

Vivian that TOTALLY sounds like implantation bleeding to me!!! Eeeeek so exciting!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

[/QUOTE]

Sort of... DH and I live in different states ATM because of work - he can only get a job in CO and I can only get work in LA (I'm in TV). We meet up as often as we can but it's tough because unless it's a weekend most of the time any BDing is done "off cycle". 

He's trying to get work in LA but it's tough because of his field... he's a Physical Chemist/Research Physicist and jobs at his level are hard to come by and he doesnt want to just leave and start at the bottom (and most places aren't interested in him as a junior because they are scared he will leave the job quickly when something better comes along). So we wait.

Anyone know anyone who works at Amgen or Baxter? lol I'd love a contact for him ;) and my future baby will have your name as their middle name, regardless of gender :haha:[/QUOTE]

Okay-sorry I am from Wisconsin and we don't have them here :haha: Plus I wouldn't curse your child with Katrina as a middle name


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> Vivian that TOTALLY sounds like implantation bleeding to me!!! Eeeeek so exciting!!!!

ahahahaha thx Clynn. Any plans for tonight? I'm going to eat everything that I look at. I've already planned dinner - I downloaded a menu after Morgan talked about chinese and I'm going to pre-order so as soon as I finish work I can start pushing Pad Thai etc down my throat as quickly as possible.


----------



## VivianJean

hahahhahaha Katrina... could do a Ukrainian version "Katya"


----------



## NDTaber9211

So much for not symptom spotting :dohh: Every little thing I'm like WHAT IF?! So far I've come across funky taste buds, feeling sick off of 1/2 glass of wine, I'm super thirsty (drank 3 liters of water and still going), been feeling really sleepy these last 2 days (went to bed last night at 9:30 which is weird since I don't usually go to bed until around midnight) and having these stabby like cramps off and on all day. I am only 3dpo and already driving myself mad.


----------



## NDTaber9211

VivianJean said:


> hahahhahaha Katrina... could do a Ukrainian version "Katya"

When I hear Katya I think of that show Archer. Anyone watch that?


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> So much for not symptom spotting :dohh: Every little thing I'm like WHAT IF?! So far I've come across funky taste buds, feeling sick off of 1/2 glass of wine, I'm super thirsty (drank 3 liters of water and still going), been feeling really sleepy these last 2 days (went to bed last night at 9:30 which is weird since I don't usually go to bed until around midnight) and having these stabby like cramps off and on all day. I am only 3dpo and already driving myself mad.

Same - except I'm more like... 

Pink CM - AUGH NOT PREG (beats self up for half a day)
wait... pink CM... if it gets darker then not preg and lighter still in the running....
WOO it gets lighter... POAS (neg) (beats self up for half a day)

Pains and heavy feeling - AUGH NOT PREG (beats self up)
wait.... could be implantation cramps
Woooo .... then cramps get more AUGH NOT PREG

etc etc. Now I'm going to go and eat my feelings. I'm either going to gain 10 lbs from a baby or 10lbs from chinese.


----------



## NDTaber9211

It's so hard not to symptom spot. I don't get to do the tww often so I don't know how to handle it very well. 

I had chinese food too :) I think I ate my weight in pork fried rice.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am not symptom spotting!!! But I had a dessert at the diner and turned out it was grasshopper one- I bit it told my husband it had alcohol in it and gave it to him. He said he didn't even taste it, but I knew it was in there!


----------



## HWPG

You girls crack me up! I love it!


----------



## asmcsm

Vivian those symptoms sound promising to me! FX it's your month and you and DH don't have to worry about next month!

I watch archer! Lol I love that show, makes me lol a lot. And I like the name katya actually. And actually Archer is one of Cassidy's favorite boy names lol


----------



## clynn11

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE the name Archer!! It's my top name for a boy. DH doesn't like it :( I love Rowan too and he's like "Wtf, Archer is shooting arrows and Rowan will be rowing a boat." Grrrrr. Names will be a big obstacle for us to overcome I think lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Lol our boy names are boring, our girl names are much better!


----------



## asmcsm

Our names aren't boring, thure unique since i hate how common my name is, but I try not to tell people them because last time I told someone why my favorite name was my cousin used it for her son :/ trying to avoid a repeat

Cassidy I like Rowan


----------



## wavescrash

OH MY GOD :dohh:

So you've seen my complaints about my mom lately. If we're FB friends you've probably seen some cryptic status posts about her. She's ridiculous. She really is.

The other day Hannah woke up with a fever that last on & off throughout the day and was really fussy and then really "lethargic-like." Didn't want to eat or sleep well at night. She got better within a day but the next day, Autumn (my 7 year old) was sent home from school with a fever. She had a fever off and on for 2 days along with a headache and sore throat. Figured it was just a virus and would run its' course. But of course... my mom knows best.

Her throat was still really hurting her today, making it hard to swallow water or anything else for that matter. My mom told her that she either has strep or thrush because her tongue was white and she had a white spot on her throat. I looked at her throat myself and it was just red & swollen. No white spots. Her tongue looked white because she hasn't brushed her teeth today. My mom swore I was wrong, she looked at it with a flashlight so she saw it perfectly and it had to be thrush or strep. So off to the ER they went.

She just text me to say "Pharyngitis, heading home." I am dying laughing over here. So her diagnosis is just a sore throat! Like I said. But noooo, my mom knows everything because she's Dr. Google of course. Always self-diagnosing. Then she goes on to post on FB informing friends of the diagnosis and then asking, "Nurse friends... would you give a z-pac for that if it was caused by a virus?"

SERIOUSLY? You don't give antibiotics for a virus. She of all people should know that. Even better was a nurse friend actually commenting and saying, "No that wouldn't do any good, could even cause diarrhea or a yeast infection."

I'm so sick and tired of my mother and how she just has all the right (but actually wrong) answers. So I just had to share this ridiculous story and share my joy in her being completely wrong (all while trying to make it sound more serious than it actually is - i.e. calling it pharyngitis instead of "sore throat.")


All that aside, good luck to everyone in the 2ww. I'm following along as best I can. I had my first appt with my new OB today except I get to the office to find out she's stuck in surgery all day so I have to reschedule. Her nurse was really nice and offered to try to find the heartbeat for me and we did! 153bpm. With Hannah she was always to the lower left side but this was in the dead center, just a bit below my belly button, kind of where my pants sit. So relieved to know there's still a growing bean in there. Now I just have to wait until NEXT Friday to see my new doctor and maybe actually get to schedule my 12 week scan (when I'll be going on 13 weeks...)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay for the great heart beat!!


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> Yay for the great heart beat!!

YAY FOR HEARTBEATS!!

Mother's are hopeless... oh wait ;)

I'm not even sure if I'm going to tell mine as soon as I get BFP because 1. she is back in Australia and 2. she's going to be weird about it ... we aren't that close and she's going to get all gushy and awkward.

I LOVE Rowan AND Archer <3


----------



## Disneybaby26

Amanda(waves)- are you doing 12 week scan for Nuchal Translucency or just to see the baby?? If going for NT it has to be done before you're 13+6, but ideally earlier, just FYI! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh wow Amanda.... You poor thing. I'd go mad having to deal with that. I'm glad it was only a sore throat and not what your mom thought. 

Afm- temp shot up to 98.46! Super high jump! I think at this point I am just going to put the thermometer down and step away. These temps are trying their best to drive me bonkers! :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Oh wow Amanda.... You poor thing. I'd go mad having to deal with that. I'm glad it was only a sore throat and not what your mom thought.
> 
> Afm- temp shot up to 98.46! Super high jump! I think at this point I am just going to put the thermometer down and step away. These temps are trying their best to drive me bonkers! :haha:

Woohoo! Looks like you definitely had a fallback rise! Yay for high temps!


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay for hearing the heartbeat!

Chinese sounds sooo good!

All of your symptoms sound super promising! Fingers crossed for all of you!

Afm, my temp jumped today. Yay! I played with FF and if they go up the next 2couple days, I will get crosshairs for yesterday. Finally! Opks still look pretty dark though. Maybe a tad lighter. Maybe. Does that mean anything? I dreamed last night I was taking HPTs and they were positive. !! Fingers crossed for good omens.. lol. I have no idea what we are going to do today. Probably yard work. Exciting! Lol. I'm feeling a bon fire for tonight though. We will see!


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Amanda(waves)- are you doing 12 week scan for Nuchal Translucency or just to see the baby?? If going for NT it has to be done before you're 13+6, but ideally earlier, just FYI! :)

It would be my NT scan. I'll be 12+2 when I see my doc and I can probably schedule it for Monday when ill be 12+6 but we'll see! I can always call and talk to her nurse next week and ask about it too.


----------



## wavescrash

NDTaber9211 said:


> Oh wow Amanda.... You poor thing. I'd go mad having to deal with that. I'm glad it was only a sore throat and not what your mom thought.
> 
> Afm- temp shot up to 98.46! Super high jump! I think at this point I am just going to put the thermometer down and step away. These temps are trying their best to drive me bonkers! :haha:

Haha thanks! I wish I could fully make everyone understand just how she is but you just have to deal with her on a regular basis to see it. Drives me insane. 

Good luck with your 2ww!!


----------



## VivianJean

Another BFN this morning. Checked my cervix and it feels softer than two days ago. CM still a dash of pink but no where NEAR like it was a few days ago. I'm going mental.


----------



## jury3

Ok, girls...tell me what you think. My temp went back up this morning so I decided to test. I have never seen any kind of line, not even an evap before. All 3 tests have a line on them. WTF? I do not believe it. Tell me I'm not crazy....this was a 4 hour hold.


----------



## jury3

Yay Nichole and frsttimemama for your temp spikes!!! 

Sonia-Your chart is still looking good...

Mirolee? What was your temp today?


----------



## VivianJean

jury3 said:


> Ok, girls...tell me what you think. My temp went back up this morning so I decided to test. I have never seen any kind of line, not even an evap before. All 3 tests have a line on them. WTF? I do not believe it. Tell me I'm not crazy....this was a 4 hour hold.
> 
> View attachment 662867

ummmm LOOKS AMAZING!!!!! I'd say that is a VERY solid maybe baby! Congratulations!!! Book a doc appoint?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Julie I see a line on the middle one!


----------



## jury3

Thanks...Not yet! I just took these like 5 min ago lol I will call on Monday and make an apt I guess. I'm gonna drink some water and hold for a really long time to see what the lines look like later today. I just don't believe it at all. I'm so skeptical.


----------



## asmcsm

I'm seeing a line on the top two! Woohoo!!! Go get some betas done!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Do FMU tomorrow too!


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Ok, girls...tell me what you think. My temp went back up this morning so I decided to test. I have never seen any kind of line, not even an evap before. All 3 tests have a line on them. WTF? I do not believe it. Tell me I'm not crazy....this was a 4 hour hold.
> 
> View attachment 662867

I think I see lines on all three too, Julie!!!!! Eeeekkkkkk!!! We need Cassidy for a tweak!!! Definitely looks promising lady!!! :)


----------



## jury3

Here's the FRER by it's self, I don't know how well you can see it in the pic.


----------



## VivianJean

I see it for sure!


----------



## jury3

Cassidy!!! Where are you???? I need a tweak please! Lol


----------



## VivianJean

Here... i messed with the contrast and tint. there is a line.
 



Attached Files:







PReg.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NDTaber9211

this is my tweak
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3423.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jury3

Thanks! I don't even know what to think. I did not think there was even a chance. Now I'm a little freaked out though bc my prog was only 10.1 on 8dpo. I wonder if I need supplements? 
My main symptom is that I've been crampy...usually I might have light cramping, sharp shooting pains, etc. This time it has been almost like AF cramps. Last night it was pretty uncomfortable. I was really worried I was starting early. Also, around 5-7dpo I had lower back pain which I have ONLY ever had when AF hits. 
I really hope this isn't some cruel joke...


----------



## jury3

Here's a closer pic of the wondfo.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## asmcsm

Ahhhh!!! Julie I'm so freakin excited for you!!! August is my new favorite month! Lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am hoping to get an early pos on my birthday which is Aug 31st. I want to join this lucky august steak!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am hoping to get an early pos on my birthday which is Aug 31st. I want to join this lucky august steak!

Nichole I'm testing the same day as you!


----------



## jury3

Seriously, 4 bfps in August!!! I really hope we see some more this next week! Come on bumb buddies!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie I see 3 lines!!!! Fx for you that this is your bfp! I would defo contact your doc on Monday if things are still looking good so you can start on progesterone. I'm so excited!!! I think there are going to be more BFPs coming this month!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

That will only be 11dpo so I am not expecting a bfp but it would be awesome! I am getting some first response.


----------



## asmcsm

That will be 13dpo for me which is when I got my last bfp, so FX we both get pretty pink lines!


----------



## jury3

Should I tell DW tonight or should I wait? Should I try a digi later? I'm so scared of a chemical...It does NOT seem real at this point.


----------



## jury3

Also, should I try an over the counter prog cream or just wait to talk to my doc? Would it hurt anything if I did?


----------



## asmcsm

I would tell DW, trust me, even IF it happens to be a chemical you'll want DW to know so she can comfort you. I don't see why you wouldn't be able to use an over the counter progesterone cream but I don't think you need it, I mean Kara's progesterone was around the same as yours


----------



## jury3

Ok, I will definitely tell her. I don't think I'll be able to hide it anyway. She has asked about 500 times if I'm pregnant. She will most likely ask again tonight and I will smile...I suck at hiding things. I bought little doggie t-shirts for our pups back in Jan or Feb that say "mommy's knocked up" and "the baby did it". I am so excited to get to open them finally! lol

Kara-Did the doc say anything about your prog or seem concerned at all?


----------



## frsttimemama

I see the lines too! Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Ok, I will definitely tell her. I don't think I'll be able to hide it anyway. She has asked about 500 times if I'm pregnant. She will most likely ask again tonight and I will smile...I suck at hiding things. I bought little doggie t-shirts for our pups back in Jan or Feb that say "mommy's knocked up" and "the baby did it". I am so excited to get to open them finally! lol
> 
> Kara-Did the doc say anything about your prog or seem concerned at all?

Did you do a happy dance when you saw the lines? Lol I did when I got mine. I bet she'll be so excited! You have to post is a pic of them in their shirts cuz that's too cute


----------



## jury3

Lol I will for sure. I didn't do a happy dance...I think I'm way too skeptical still lol I was more like, "lines? are those really lines? on all 3? that can't be evaps on all of them...I better go get the camera and take a pic to show the girls..." and then I got on here to get your opinions lol I'll do a happy dance when they are still pink later today, tomorrow, Monday, and I get some blood tests! Until then, I'm still in disbelief. I'm a delayed celebrator lol


----------



## wavescrash

Julie, I definitely see the line and they all definitely look pink!!!!!

Congrats to you <3


----------



## NDTaber9211

Julie, are you testing again today?


----------



## pdxmom

Julieee sooo happy for u Hun...those lines r defenitely there...woohoo :)


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I am trying to hold my pee for at least 6 hours...so my goal is to test around 3:30 or 4:30 (it's 12:10 here now). I just took a shower and it was so hard not to pee...mind you, I hold my pee during the day most of the time and it's normally not a problem. It's prob in my head though lol I still have some cramping/uncomfortableness in lower abdomen and slight bit of lower back pain. I'm so scared I'm going to see blood or something! Please, please be a sticky bean!!!

Should I do my digi today? I have 2 so I was thinking I'd do one today and see...then maybe I would do another tomorrow morning or Mon morning. Idk.


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> Nichole-I am trying to hold my pee for at least 6 hours...so my goal is to test around 3:30 or 4:30 (it's 12:10 here now). I just took a shower and it was so hard not to pee...mind you, I hold my pee during the day most of the time and it's normally not a problem. It's prob in my head though lol I still have some cramping/uncomfortableness in lower abdomen and slight bit of lower back pain. I'm so scared I'm going to see blood or something! Please, please be a sticky bean!!!
> 
> Should I do my digi today? I have 2 so I was thinking I'd do one today and see...then maybe I would do another tomorrow morning or Mon morning. Idk.

Julie id say dont test with a digi today...surely do another test after the hold...c how the lines look and then think of the digi..im sure there will b lines...im just nervous abt a digi :flower:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie I'd wait on the digi. Remember how dark my first test was? Digi was still neg that day. Got a pos digi the next day when I saw my line was darker. It's heartbreaking to see that "not pregnant" even when you really are.


----------



## jury3

Rachel-What do you think about the prog? Should I wait until I talk to doc and see what she says or should I do prog cream just incase?


----------



## jury3

Did you girls have cramping during 2ww? I'm just scared since I haven't actually missed AF yet...I usually don't have cramping like this until about the time I get spotting before AF and usually not even this much.


----------



## Disneybaby26

jury3 said:


> Ok, I will definitely tell her. I don't think I'll be able to hide it anyway. She has asked about 500 times if I'm pregnant. She will most likely ask again tonight and I will smile...I suck at hiding things. I bought little doggie t-shirts for our pups back in Jan or Feb that say "mommy's knocked up" and "the baby did it". I am so excited to get to open them finally! lol
> 
> Kara-Did the doc say anything about your prog or seem concerned at all?

Nope, wasn't concerned in the least! It was around the same with my first pregnancy and the MC had NOTHING to do with the progesterone, in fact, the progesterone was what kept my body thinking I was still preggo all that time! Wouldn't hurt to be monitored but trust your body will know what to do!! So excited for you!!! Xo


----------



## frsttimemama

Cramping is totally normal, promise! I had it with my son for awhile and we found out at 3 w 4 d.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I had a ton of cramping. I got it bad 5-6 dpo which I'm sure was implantation then from the day I got my bfp - prob a week or more. I still get little twinges here and there. And I am still terrified of seeing blood whenever I go potty lol. You could start the cream now but I dunno what it would do since it has a slower absorption thru the skin. I think they prescribe transvaginal? But maybe your prog will rise on its own since the corpus luteum is being told to keep pumping it out by the baby? I think that's how it works. Oh and I think some of the cramping comes from the corpus luteum and your ovary bc when I had my u/s my left ovary was like 8x bigger than the right and that's where I'm having a lot of pangs. That's the side they said I ovulated from too. I'm soo excited to see your next test!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

I also wouldn't use anything hormone/OTC without talking to you doctor, I'm sure it will be no prob to do a progesterone check with your first beta! :)


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh yeah and can I just say that DH has been so sweet? Yesterday he cleaned the house and even did the floors...then last night he wanted to go downtown with some friends but I didn't care to go. He got in the shower to get ready, ironed his clothes then eventually came down in his pjs and said, I can't leave you here, I feel bad....aww. It's not that I cared he went I just didnt feel like it. Being surrounded by drunks when you can't join them? No thank you.


----------



## VivianJean

Im so freaking excited!!!!!!!!!! Bfp bfp bfp for our bump buddies!


----------



## jury3

Rachel-That was sweet of him! I don't blame you for not wanting to go...I'm already thinking about a wedding DW is in in Oct and how I won't be able to drink...hope no one asks any questions bc I'm a horrible liar! lol I'm not a huge drinker anyway, so I don't go out much for the same reason (no fun to watch others get drunk while you're sober lol).


----------



## HWPG

Omg Julie! Amazing!


----------



## VivianJean

Hey Jury - I wanted to reach out - my sister in law is married to a lovely lady. They had two cycles with anon donor but nothing took. They are pretty cut up. I was wondering how you and your DW went about organizing your whole situation? I'd love to give her some support and positive info next time I see her x


----------



## NDTaber9211

Gah Julie your good news is making wish I could fast forward my TWW! I am so happy for you :)


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG Julie!!! My CB digi was positive on 10Dpo but my FRER was a bit darker than yours (I think I implanted on 7/8dpo).. I think your best bet is a digi w/ fmu tomorrow.. I am SO happy for you.. This is insane!!


----------



## jury3

Vivian-I answered you in the private message you sent. Feel free to ask any questions!

Nichole-I can't wait for you to test either! Your chart looks great! 

Morgan-Thanks! I can't believe it either...I'm gonna test in an hour probably. That will be a 6-7 hour hold...

Mirolee-Why is there no temp for today??? I'm anxious for you to test...


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel that's reassuring about the corpus luteum/ovary pains.. I have been having lots of stabs from the one I ovulated from also.. It was worrying me of an ectopic.. Only 17 days to go til my scan!!!


----------



## jury3

Same here, several of my shooting/stabbing pains have come from the right side. Ugh I need to pee so bad...trying to wait as long as I can!!! lol DW doesn't get off for another 3 1/2 hours...I can't wait!

Holy shit, I just realized that our due date (assuming this is the real deal) is also our anniversary! lol I can't believe I hadn't even thought of that before!


----------



## morganwhite7

Have you stocked up on HPTs?? Lol I've already seen 3 lines today so hopefully she's convinced! I bet you're so excited, sharing it w/ OH is the BEST part.. Next you'll be driving yourself bonkers for a scan!! FX'd they're darker for you, I'm sure you're over the moon!!! :)


----------



## VivianJean

I'm cramping low :( I feel aweful. I ate a huge cupcake and now u feeleven worse. The brick has turned into a boulder. Is it all over?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Pee Julie peeeeeee!!!


----------



## pdxmom

Hahahaha rachel...i agree with u ...pee julie peee....


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-I see them on all three tests!!!


----------



## jury3

Here it is girls...after a 6 1/2 hour hold...


----------



## jury3

Top is this morning's FRER and bottom is just now


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yesssssssssssss!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!! Omfg this month is crazy lucky!


----------



## jury3

RIGHT?!?! I even thought..."that's too many bfps in one month, there's no way I'll get one" I cannot believe it! As you can see, I did not take the advice not to do the digi lol I couldn't resist!


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> RIGHT?!?! I even thought..."that's too many bfps in one month, there's no way I'll get one" I cannot believe it! As you can see, I did not take the advice not to do the digi lol I couldn't resist!

Awesome :happydance::happydance: so glad u didnt take our advice not to do a digi....love seeing tht word.....so so may blessings to u hun:hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Here it is girls...after a 6 1/2 hour hold...
> 
> View attachment 663005

Woohoooo!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I can't wait to see if there are anymore bfp in august!


----------



## jury3

Me too Katrina! I really, really hope we see many more this month or at least really soon!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omgggggg Julie!!! This is just crazy!!!! Omgggggg another bump buddy!!! Yay!! I can't get over this month!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

So who else is testing this month?


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> So who else is testing this month?

Nichole and I are testing on the 31st

Amanda is the same dpo as me but not sure how long she'll hold out lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

asmcsm said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> So who else is testing this month?
> 
> Nichole and I are testing on the 31st
> 
> Amanda is the same dpo as me but not sure how long she'll hold out lolClick to expand...

I am testing on the 29th I think, Vivian is the same dpo. I hate testing so I might hold out until af is due which is the 30th or 31st.


----------



## clynn11

EEEEEEK!!!!! I missed so much! I was at an adoption faire! Lol. Congratulations Julie!!!! I was gonna tweak, but obviously no need for it!! AHHHHH I'm so freaking excited for everyone- so crazy how many BFPs there have been this month!!!!!

:hugs: Vivian I hope it is not over! Where are you at in your cycle?

Sonia- what about you? Have you tested again?


----------



## clynn11

I'll probably test August 31st too for fun, won't be expecting much though lol. I'll be 10dpo.


----------



## jury3

I know Sonia and Mirolee are both getting close to testing...Sonia and I are on the same cd and I think 1 day off on dpo. 

I can't wait for everyone to test!

When should I change my signature and such? I'm almost a little scared to change it just yet...maybe in a few days?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-I think that it is completely up to you! I would change mine probably but that's me.
Question time-why would I have ewcm twice in the tww. Once was two days ago and then again today?


----------



## VivianJean

I'm two days away from end of cycle. Day 32ish (ish because the last few cycles have been a bit bumpy). I just feel gross and exhausted and teary. I was invited to a bbq today... I'm lying on my bed right now feeling disgusting and disappointed. I feel heavy in the belly still. I don't know what it all means.

I guess I'm technically able to call it an official "missed period" on Monday. 

I'm so excited for everyone who has BFPs!


----------



## Cowgirl07

VivianJean said:


> I'm two days away from end of cycle. Day 32ish (ish because the last few cycles have been a bit bumpy). I just feel gross and exhausted and teary. I was invited to a bbq today... I'm lying on my bed right now feeling disgusting and disappointed. I feel heavy in the belly still. I don't know what it all means.
> 
> I guess I'm technically able to call it an official "missed period" on Monday.
> 
> I'm so excited for everyone who has BFPs!

Your not out yet!


----------



## jury3

Katrina-I didn't really have EWCM necessarily, but I had a lot of creamy cm. When I had a bm one day a huge blob of it came out...that usually only happens during O time with EWCM. If that's unusual for you in 2ww it could be a good thing...

Vivian-I've been feeling heavy/crampy/gross/bloated in lower abdomen...could be a good thing


----------



## clynn11

I'm already crampy and had EWCM today randomly. I'm only 3dpo LOL I don't think i've experienced a true TWW in quite a while! Hopefully the swimmers stood strong in there! Lol

Julie- If it were me i'd probably change my signature, you saw 'pregnant' on a digi- it's totally official. :)


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> I'm already crampy and had EWCM today randomly. I'm only 3dpo LOL I don't think i've experienced a true TWW in quite a while! Hopefully the swimmers stood strong in there! Lol
> 
> Julie- If it were me i'd probably change my signature, you saw 'pregnant' on a digi- it's totally official. :)

When I read "adoption faire" I thought... wait? You're adopting a kid? That's ballsy :dohh:


----------



## Disneybaby26

I had random ewcm at 9 dpo, it's a good sign!!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Ahhh Julie so exciting for you! I waited til af was officially late to change my signature.


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha, no sorry, I rescue kittens/cats. I forgot some people don't know that on here hahahaha.


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> Hahaha, no sorry, I rescue kittens/cats. I forgot some people don't know that on here hahahaha.

hahahahahaha - I rescued both my dogs and one of my cats... my other cat rescued me ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so happy for you Julie! (and a bit jealous lol :hugs:)


----------



## clynn11

Nichole you've DEFINITELY O'd. You can relax now ;) I have high hopes for you, your BD timing was amazing! Ahhhh there's totally more BFPs to come, I can feel it!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Cassidy! When I woke up and saw my temp I was like HOLY SHI**! I kinda want to temp tomorrow and see what it is lol.


----------



## clynn11

Now that you've for sure O'd temping won't be so stressful (hopefully lol) and it would be nice to have something to compare further charts to, so I say go for it! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was mainly thinking that it would be nice to sleep in and not have to wake up to temp for a bit.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-Enjoy sleeping in


----------



## clynn11

Hahah yes sleeping in is super nice too! :) 

Ummmm Mirolee?!?! Can we talk about how super amazing your chart looks right now?!?!?! eeeek FX! When are you testing?


----------



## goldstns

Julie- OMG OMG OMG!!!! YAYAYAYAYAY! What an amazing month. I want to see a pic of the pups in their shirts and hear how DH reacts! PS. also wanna hear how donor reacts! I changed my sig after the bata's... but you tots can do it now! 

Nichole- nice temp spike!

What a beautiful month! hopefully a few more to come!


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I've been temping through the 2ww for a while. I might take a few days off to sleep in, but I like to see what they do. The only reason I tested today was bc my temps usually start dropping around 9/10 dpo. They looked like they were going down, but today were back up. They had never been that high on 12dpo before. I decided to test but just knew it would be bfn bc I figured the change in temps was probably bc of the clomid. Just FYI If I hadn't been temping, I still would have found out eventually though, right?! lol 
Don't be jealous, your time will come! I've been very jealous of all the bfps on here and now I finally have one. This was my second round of clomid. You are ovulating, even if you don't get a bfp this month I am confident that you will get one soon!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Try to record DW's reaction Julie!


----------



## jury3

I will! The dogs are in their shirts already lol She should be clocking out now...so about 15-20 mins! So nervous and excited to tell her! The camera is ready to go!


----------



## HWPG

Can't wait to hear how she took it! Eeeee!


----------



## Cowgirl07

So exciting! My dog would eat her shirt by then she hates outfits!


----------



## VivianJean

omg how exciting!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG I am so excited for everyone.. This thread is too lucky!! Oh Mirolee where are you? Any good symptoms today?!! 

Just had steak cheesy potatoes and holy moly- I made SPINACH too! I am trying to start being superrrr healthy.. Got a bunch of fresh stuff.. Ooh & greek yogurt (which has 3x protein, who knew?!). Taken 3 big fat poop smelling prenatal vitamins too.. Ew but chock full of baby brains!! :) So still just counting down the days, 17, til my scan.. I'm dying over here!! And my ovaries hurt.. lol. 

Congrats again, this thread is getting so crazy! :)

UPDATE- Ooops hi Mirolee, and good luck Julie!!!


----------



## clynn11

Ahhh Julie I can't wait to see the reaction- how exciting!!!! OMG IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU GUYS!!! AHHHHH!

Mirolee- your chart seriously looks freaking killer. TEST!!!! I stalked your charts and your temp has never been so high!!! Eeeek!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I can't wait for the reaction. Too bad Amanda is avoiding the internet this weekend. She's missing all of this!


----------



## clynn11

Ahhh yeah she's gonna have lots to catch up on! Lol


----------



## clynn11

julie are you the first with a May baby coming? I think so, let's hope for many to follow!!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay for May babies! 
DH is at a bachelor party so I am watching all the chick flicks while he is gone :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

Congratulations Julie! So excited for you! 

IF I have O'ed yesterday or even Thursday, should it be safe to take tonight off from BD'ing? Hubby wants a break lol. I thinkhave the OPK's are gettin a bit lighter. How long will they show anything? And that would have me testing in September I believe? Maybe the luck will roll over.


----------



## goldstns

Julie- we want a picture of the pups!!


----------



## HWPG

Frstime - every other day is enough, so if you have done that, a night off is fine :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttime- I think you have your bases covered.


----------



## clynn11

frsttime- I'd definitely say you're covered, give him a break  lol


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee- did you not temp today??

UPDATE- nevermind, just stalked your TTC journal


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttime-I think your good!


----------



## goldstns

I think I owe you all....20 weeks (ish)
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## clynn11

Ahhh so stinking cute Nikki! She's growing big and strong in there! :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Firsttime- you're definitely good hun!!

Nikki-loving the bump!!! :) Eeekkk I can't wait til the bump fairy comes to our house!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

JULIE! Woooohoooooooo I am SO Happy for you! 




asmcsm said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> So who else is testing this month?
> 
> Nichole and I are testing on the 31st
> 
> Amanda is the same dpo as me but not sure how long she'll hold out lolClick to expand...

Ha ha ha ha, no idea of how long I will last either. Shooting for the 31st but we will see... 


On my phone so I can't get caught up entirely. Will catch up later. What a lucky thread ladies, sooo many bfp's!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies! Can't be too careful lol. I'm so anxious lol. I even dreamed about HPT's last night. I kept taking them and they were all positive so I kept taking more to be sure .. it was weird. We went to the cemetery today. For the first time in 2 months, I didn't cry while we were there or when we left. It's getting better. :) Hopefully I'll be able to kick September off with a BFP!


----------



## clynn11

AHH! Julie is on!!! Lol How did it go???


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I'm doing the same thing with being healthy! I had decide to restart my healthy eating this cycle if I didn't see a bfp. DW was asking me to stop drinking soda last night....well, today is the first day of no soda! I already have a headache, but I know it's better for me and for the bean.

Cassidy-Yes, I am the first one with a May baby! May 5th is my due date, which is also DW and my 2 year anniversary!

Nikki-You're looking pregnant! Such a cute bump! I can't wait to have one of my own...

Ok, here's how it went.....I had the shirts on the dogs and was videotaping her. She walked in and was like, "what that? what are they wearing?" I was like, "read them!" She said she didn't want to bc they'd make her cry. She avoided it by talking about random things for a second and I was like "Seriously?!" So she read the one that says "the baby did it" and goes, are you pregnant? Really? For real? lol We both got a little teary-eyed. Then I showed her the tests...I think she's in as much disbelief as I am. We both agreed we'll feel better after getting betas....I bought another box of FRERs though so I can test and see if they get darker. Should I test tomorrow with FMU or try to wait til Monday? I'll download the puppy pics so you guys can see them with their shirts


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-I've been meaning to ask for a while...why isn't your chart in your sig? For someone who chart stalks everyone else, I find it extremely unfair that I can't stalk yours....


----------



## asmcsm

jury3 said:


> Morgan-I'm doing the same thing with being healthy! I had decide to restart my healthy eating this cycle if I didn't see a bfp. DW was asking me to stop drinking soda last night....well, today is the first day of no soda! I already have a headache, but I know it's better for me and for the bean.
> 
> Cassidy-Yes, I am the first one with a May baby! May 5th is my due date, which is also DW and my 2 year anniversary!
> 
> Nikki-You're looking pregnant! Such a cute bump! I can't wait to have one of my own...
> 
> Ok, here's how it went.....I had the shirts on the dogs and was videotaping her. She walked in and was like, "what that? what are they wearing?" I was like, "read them!" She said she didn't want to bc they'd make her cry. She avoided it by talking about random things for a second and I was like "Seriously?!" So she read the one that says "the baby did it" and goes, are you pregnant? Really? For real? lol We both got a little teary-eyed. Then I showed her the tests...I think she's in as much disbelief as I am. We both agreed we'll feel better after getting betas....I bought another box of FRERs though so I can test and see if they get darker. Should I test tomorrow with FMU or try to wait til Monday? I'll download the puppy pics so you guys can see them with their shirts

Awwww yay! So happy for the two of you! And that's way too cute :)

AFM, it's only 75 degrees in my h Ouse but I feel like its about 90, ugh. Felling really sensitive to heat today. Had some little cramps this morning but nothing compared to the shabby ones yesterday, overall, feeling like I'm probably out this cycle but happy that I at least got an almost normal o.


----------



## clynn11

Awwww you're getting ME all teary-eyed!!! Lol. That's so awesome!!!

I don't have my chart in my sig because I massively SUCK at taking my temp so there's not much to look at!! Lol. Plus FF frustrates me and always puts my O date a day after it is because it doesn't register that I am O'ing the same day as my pos. OPK lol so I mess around with it to make it tell me what I want  hahaha


----------



## clynn11

Omg Ash you're not even CLOSE to being out. Keep your hope alive! Lol


----------



## jury3

Ashlee-I agree with Cassidy...not even close!

Cassidy-That is still pretty unfair...lol

Ok, I'm off to bed. I'm exhausted and have a headache. Boo!


----------



## clynn11

I promise to temp next month and post it in my siggy  Maybe i'll start temping tomorrow.. if i can remember! Lol

Go rest Julie! You're gonna need lots of energy cooking up that baby! :)


----------



## VivianJean

Julie I want to see that video! You MUST play it at the baby shower!!

Just finally managed to take dogs out for a walk for an hour - having twinges like UTI and heart burn WTF is going on. BFN again. Waaa waaaah.


----------



## NDTaber9211

My emotions have been all over the place today. I've just been feeling so down about ttc, like it's never going to happen for me. Idk why I am being so pessimistic but I broke down to DH today. Just feeling so blah.


----------



## clynn11

Nichole you have such an amazing chance this month, and the clomid is obviously working for you- you just took a huge step in the right direction, I know you will see your BFP SOON!!!!

Vivian- Sorry about the BFN hun, Grrr. Do you know when you O'd. FX for a sneaky BFP! Lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I know I should be feeling more hopeful and I am trying but the black cloud of sadness will not leave me alone. I need to find away to bring the hope back.


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: Well you ovulated for one, hun! That's freaking badass considering you've been going through hell and back with your cycles. Even if you have no hope, I have all of it in the world for you!!! Clomid has been working miracles for the ladies in this thread, your turn is right around the corner! (Hopefully about a week away :haha: )


----------



## asmcsm

Lol I know I still have a week, but I guess I'm just thinking its highly I unlikely that ill get a bfp after there have already been so many lol. And even though his cycle was a normal one I just can't help but feel like its not happening this month. I think it probably has to do with how much of a disappointment last cycle was, just made me a bit pessimistic.


----------



## clynn11

I think last cycle just messed with your head Ash, with all those positive OPKs. Your body was just adjusting getting back to normal after the m/c. But your chart looks totally perfect and you most definitely covered your bases BD'ing. 

I think you are all gonna get your BFPs and i'm gonna be sitting here like :shrug: WHAT ABOUT ME?! lmao


----------



## clynn11

Lol I so suck at temping. I just went back through all of my charts and I only managed to temp for a full month ONCE back in March! hahahaha


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry Nichole and anyone else who is feeling down about TTC. I just want you guys to know we're not going AnYwHeRe!! In this for the long haul.. You all will find your time and it will be awesome.. Maybe sooner than you think.. ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Cassidy :hugs: Ovulating was definitely a battle won. I need to remember that and be happy for what I've accomplished so far. 

Ashley- we should wait one more day and test Sept 1st. Get the ball rolling for Sept :bfp:


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> Nichole you have such an amazing chance this month, and the clomid is obviously working for you- you just took a huge step in the right direction, I know you will see your BFP SOON!!!!
> 
> Vivian- Sorry about the BFN hun, Grrr. Do you know when you O'd. FX for a sneaky BFP! Lol

Got a VERY positive (startlingly so) OPK on the 14th. BD from the 9th - 14th almost every day (we did it v late one evening). I wasn't temping because... i don't know. I'm kicking myself now. I wasn't temping because I've been really disheartened about everything since I'm so far away from DH and I have so little chance of seeing him during "Operation Grow The Bean" that I figure if we get together and it happens then yay because it's sort of out of my hands anyway. 

I'm guessing I O'd the day of the 14th or perhaps the next. In the past my OPKs were short positives. The swimmers SHOULD have been ready and waiting at OutPost Vigaygay by then if they are as half as good as they were a year ago .


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> Lol I so suck at temping. I just went back through all of my charts and I only managed to temp for a full month ONCE back in March! hahahaha

I suck at temping too. Depending on what happens in the next few days I'm happy to be your temp bud and keep you accountable :thumbup:


----------



## clynn11

Vivian- So you're only 9 or 10dpo, still VERY early and your symptoms sound so promising!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I think on this thread we've seen BFPs anywhere from 10dpo to 17dpo so you're DEFINITELY NOT OUT!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I swear Cassidy you are like our Positivity cheerleader tonight! What would we do without you :friends:


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> Vivian- So you're only 9 or 10dpo, still VERY early and your symptoms sound so promising!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I think on this thread we've seen BFPs anywhere from 10dpo to 17dpo so you're DEFINITELY NOT OUT!!!

You remember that face that you used to pull when your mom told you off and asked if you heard her.... that one where you roll your eyes back into your head and say in a sarcastic voice... 

"Yeeeeeeesssss moooommm"

I'm making all that up in my facials right now ;)


----------



## clynn11

Heheheehe. GO LADIES GO! C'MON EGGS! LET'S GO LITTLE MEN GET IN THERE AND MAKE US PROUD! WOOT WOOT LET'S SEE SOME MORE BFPS!!!! :dance::yipee::headspin::juggle::wohoo::loopy:=D&gt;[-o&lt;\\:D/:holly:

Had to throw the last one in there. Lmao. Just had way too much fun.


----------



## NDTaber9211

omg that last one! Dying here!


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> Heheheehe. GO LADIES GO! C'MON EGGS! LET'S GO LITTLE MEN GET IN THERE AND MAKE US PROUD! WOOT WOOT LET'S SEE SOME MORE BFPS!!!! :dance::yipee::headspin::juggle::wohoo::loopy:=D&gt;[-o&lt;\\:D/:holly:
> 
> Had to throw the last one in there. Lmao. Just had way too much fun.

what IS that at the end? ROFL


----------



## clynn11

Hahahaha. I have all the hope in the world for you ladies! You got your BD bases totally covered too Vivian.

I seriously see so many BFPs in the near future!


----------



## clynn11

LMAO it's the funniest smiley in the world.


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> LMAO it's the funniest smiley in the world.

It reminds me of that awful rhyme:

Do ya tits hang low?
Do they wobble too and fro?
Can you tie them in a knot?
Can you tie them in a bow?
Can you toss them over your shoulder like a regimented soldier?
Do your tits... hang... low?


----------



## NDTaber9211

lmao I remember that rhyme


----------



## TTCaWee1

That's how my boobs feel...


----------



## clynn11

hahaha lmao you guys are cracking me up


----------



## VivianJean

We used to sing it at school hahahahahaha

awwwww TTC... I'm sorry :) Actually no I'm not because YOU ARE HAVING A BAAAAAAAABYYYYY


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Thanks Cassidy :hugs: Ovulating was definitely a battle won. I need to remember that and be happy for what I've accomplished so far.
> 
> Ashley- we should wait one more day and test Sept 1st. Get the ball rolling for Sept :bfp:

I was originally going to test that day but then decided to test on the 31st instead because we're going to the Jason Mraz concert on the first and I don't want to be totally bummed out that day if I get a bfn. If I get a bfn the day before ill at least have 24 hours to cry it out or whatever.

You girls are cracking me up tonight! :rofl:


----------



## pdxmom

Cassidy THANKS A TON for all the cheering u r doin tonight...today has been such a brabby day...overwhelmed by the feeling tht its never goin to happen...locked myself in a room and cried my heart out...then i realised tht crying is one sign tht af is gonna show up soon...always happens...but nonetheless....feeling like poo..:cry::cry:
Sorry selfish post:cry:


----------



## VivianJean

TTCaWee1 said:


> That's how my boobs feel...




NDTaber9211 said:


> lmao I remember that rhyme




pdxmom said:


> Cassidy THANKS A TON for all the cheering u r doin tonight...today has been such a brabby day...overwhelmed by the feeling tht its never goin to happen...locked myself in a room and cried my heart out...then i realised tht crying is one sign tht af is gonna show up soon...always happens...but nonetheless....feeling like poo..:cry::cry:
> Sorry selfish post:cry:

Selfish? NO! that's what this is all about. Ladies supporting each other. Lay it all out here! Better out than in.

I was thinking on my walk tonight how you gals will quite possibly know I'm preg before DH does and it shocked me for a second... and then I thought, you know, back when we lived in communities and villages and existed in groups that extended beyond our little Mom and Dad families and encompassed the whole village... I BET women would sit around the fire at night and talk just as we are. It made me feel good. That although its through the lens of Pregnancy Tests and OPKs and Temp Charts.... at the end of the day all we are doing is supporting each other the VERY way we have been doing for millennia.


----------



## VivianJean

Oh and Cassidy - you are a "bloody ripper" as we Aussies like to say ;) Thanks girl x


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-That sounds awesome! You guys make me tear up! 
Sonia-I am sorry you are feeling so down. 
AFM: Its going to be a long night-stupid movies rope me in and I can't sleep


----------



## asmcsm

Been working on my baby blanket to try and distract myself during the tww. using neutral colors obviously lol. I'm loving it so far, killing my hands to make it lol, but I think it will be really nice when finished.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cute Ashlee I love the colors!


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Been working on my baby blanket to try and distract myself during the tww. I'm loving it so far, killing my hands to make it lol, but I think it will be really nice when finished.

Oh my goodness it is so beautiful! How long have you been working on it?


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think you girls will know first. For a couple reasons. 
1. Because I can't keep secrets well at all. 
2. I probably won't know until after hubby is at work so I will have all day to think about how to tell him. So I will need ideas.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Been working on my baby blanket to try and distract myself during the tww. I'm loving it so far, killing my hands to make it lol, but I think it will be really nice when finished.
> 
> Oh my goodness it is so beautiful! How long have you been working on it?Click to expand...

Thank you. I started it Thursday evening. Didn't get to work on it much the last couple days because of work but I've done quite a bit today.


----------



## VivianJean

I'm going to go eat (a very late) dinner. TTY lovelies in a bit x


----------



## NDTaber9211

Looking amazing ashlee!


----------



## NDTaber9211

pdxmom said:


> Cassidy THANKS A TON for all the cheering u r doin tonight...today has been such a brabby day...overwhelmed by the feeling tht its never goin to happen...locked myself in a room and cried my heart out...then i realised tht crying is one sign tht af is gonna show up soon...always happens...but nonetheless....feeling like poo..:cry::cry:
> Sorry selfish post:cry:

Sorry you are feeling down Sonia :hugs: guess it's just one of those days for us. You aren't being selfish for posting what you feel. It's what we are here for.


----------



## clynn11

Awww Sonia it's so gonna happen for you! You are not out until AF shows! :hugs: I know you'll get your rainbow baby soon <3


----------



## VivianJean

I ate everything in my kitchen... now I'm watching my Strange Addiction and rubbing my sore boobs. I feel like I should audition for next season.. I'm addicted to POAS.


----------



## clynn11

We're watching Cabin in the Woods. Such a weird movie!


----------



## VivianJean

This girl has eaten cleanser for 30 years.. the other tans three times a day - she's worse than "Tan-Mom".

I've never seen Cabin in the Woods... what's weird about it?


----------



## clynn11

Idk it was interesting. It's a total twist on what you think will be a pretty basic horror movie lol.


----------



## wavescrash

You all know how I feel about my mother by now. I just want a simple opinion if you wouldn't mind.

My mother drinks Bacardi & Dr Pepper daily. She starts early between 1 & 3 pm and goes on until she goes to bed which is anywhere from 11pm to 4am (usually well after midnight) and that's all she'll drink once she starts (no milk, juice, water...) She's constantly talking about their budget and lack of money but is buying handles of rum every few days on top of cases of beer for my stepdad and most nights, that's all he drinks (though he will drink caffeine free soda every now and again & drinks a lot more water than she does & goes to bed hours before her.) But they spend so much money on beer and rum yet she fails to see where their money is going.

But like I said, she buys a handle of rum each time she buys more. I'm assuming we all know how big a handle is for the sake of my post lol. OH and I decided to figure out just how much she's drinking on any given day so last night while they were at the ER with my oldest we took a picture of her bottle of rum to see where it was at and then compare with it tonight. She went to bed awhile ago so I went and took a peek at the bottle. I'm going to assume my stepdad had some tonight because they were sitting out by the fire drinking/talking & occasionally he'll drink some of hers but this was mostly my mom's doing since about 2pm today.

Basically I want to know if you think this is an insane amount for one person to consume in a day... just to make sure I'm not completely crazy here. And I really just want to share my ridiculous "findings" with someone else but OH is asleep, my sister was in a wedding tonight so is likely passed out by now and nobody else is online.

It went from the top line at 9pm to the bottom line at 2am...
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-1aaa.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## clynn11

I definitely think that's a lot to be drinking daily, ugh I can't even imagine drinking every day!


----------



## HWPG

Good morning ladies. 
Well, temp plummeted, bfn, and started my period.
I want to thank you all for your support, encouraging words, silly stories, and everything else. This is a great great thread. I'll still be around, stalking, but I'm gonna take a few days off of BnB. I've been crying since 6am; not a pretty way to start a Sunday. I also want to remind everyone about charts: 1) it's the pattern that matters, not the specific points; 2) you can have a lovely chart and all the symptoms and 71 points on FF and still not be pregnant; 3) you can have a less than stellar chart and no symptoms and be pregnant. Keep the faith. 
Congrats to all the BFPs, now and to come. I'll be back in a couple weeks, when I'm ovulating again. Hugs.


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, your blanket looks amazing. Wish I were that talented! 

Amanda, that sure seems like a lot of booze to me.. I can't imagine drinking that much every day, or even drinking every day for that matter..

As for me.. my temp dropped this morning, and so did my heart! I tried a few times, got a few numbers, all lower, and went with the first one. I don't understand it. At all. I did some researching on FF and found this, 

"Temperatures can also fluctuate a great deal when you are not ovulating, or when you have delayed ovulation. If you are taking your temperatures accurately and are still having large temperature fluctuations and no clear ovulation pattern, then this might be the case."

I'm afraid that could be me? Looking at them, it looks as though it could. So frustrating! I am pretty consistent on time.. I think. I mean within the half hour. Does it need to be closer? Sorry I'm being a negative person today. I am just so frustrated! I told hubby we could re-evaluate the Clomid option at the new year if I wasn't pregnant by then, but I'm not sure I can wait that long if I'm not having regular cycles. This one already seems awfully long. Today is CD 22 and I'm not sure I've ovulated yet.. even though OPK's do seem to be getting a bit lighter, I figured they would be totally stark white negative by now. Am I way off there? I was so looking forward to cross hairs..


----------



## frsttimemama

So sorry Mirolee! :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ashlee- it's beautiful!! Such a get talent to have, I'd love to learn!!

Mirolee- I'm so sorry hun, hugs xx

Firsttime- are you temping orally or vaginally? Your chart looks oral an that could be the prob...vaginally is much more accurate. I sleep with my mouth open often so there's no way id ever get a readable chart from oral temping.


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> Ashlee- it's beautiful!! Such a get talent to have, I'd love to learn!!
> 
> Mirolee- I'm so sorry hun, hugs xx
> 
> Firsttime- are you temping orally or vaginally? Your chart looks oral an that could be the prob...vaginally is much more accurate. I sleep with my mouth open often so there's no way id ever get a readable chart from oral temping.

Yes, I temp orally.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Might want to try the vajay route if this cycle doesn't make a little one! It's a little awkward at first but will take the frustration out of trying to decipher your chart for sure!! If you think you Od I'd take a break from the thermometer bc it's only going to drive you mad. If you're questioning is you have yet or not I'd still DTD every other night just to cover bases! Fx'd your in your tww and that beautiful bfp is just a few days away!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Mirolee- I am so sorry hun :hugs: I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better :( You've been such a support to me this cycle that I wish I could be the same for you. You will get your sticky bean soon, I just know it!

Frsttime- I temp the vajayjay route. I sleep with my mouth hanging open most of the time so it was definitely affecting my temps. FF says that temping within a half hour might not mess with some people's temp but it could with other people. They want you to be taking it at the same time every day. I set my alarm to 6am every morning to temp. 

AFM- my temp was even higher this morning. I am going to stop now that I know yesterday wasn't a fluke. I go in tomorrow to test my progesterone levels. I'll let everyong know my results the second I get them.


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies, I can't wait to finish it.

Cassidy- that movie is SO weird! Chad and I were totally surprised by the plot, completely different than expected.

Amanda- holy crap that is a lot of booze for one person in one day. And to not be drinking anything else, that's wayyyy too much.

Mirolee- so sorry AF got you Hun :hugs:

Nichole- your chart looks so freaking good!

Frsttime- I started temping orally like you, but since I'm a mouth breather at night lol I was getting crazy temps. I agree with these girls, vaginal temping is the way to go


----------



## frsttimemama

So even if I switch now, how am I going to get crosshairs? Just assume Thursday was O and go from there?


----------



## NDTaber9211

You might not get your cross hairs this time around. You can manually put ovulation date. You can wait until next cycle or start now and see if your temps even out.


----------



## overanalyzer

Julie!!!! I heard/read the great news on mirolee's journal and had to pop in to say congrats!!!!! Sooo so excited for you!  

I used to follow the thread but it got away from me awhile ago. Hope everyone is doing well and good luck to everyone in the tww or playing the dreaded waiting to ovulate game.


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh yeah Sandy I recommend vajay temping, too lol.. MUCH more accurate.

And lots of hugs to Mirolee :hugs:

AFM- Nausea kicked in today.. Woohoo. Hopefully this peppermint tea helps.. Off to church :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Hmm.. not sure which would be better. I may just wait for the simple fact of comparison? I will just assume Thursday was O day I guess. So today would be 3 DPO then. This all might just make me crazy :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Remember though Sandy, IF you Od, your temps will spike at least .4.. Mine usually stay 97 pre O and 98 after!


----------



## frsttimemama

Hmm.. in that case I have no clue and I give up! Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Mirolee-I am sorry af got you! 
Amanda-That is a crazy amount of alcohol! And doing it daily with nothing else. 
AFM:After staying up late last night I slept in with dh. It was so nice, well until the neighbors dog woke me up.


----------



## wavescrash

Well apparently my stepdad was drinking some of it but OH couldn't say how much. So tonight I'm going to check it again because I can guarantee it'll only be her doing the drinking today.

Mirolee - I'm so sorry dear :(


----------



## asmcsm

I'm 7dpo today woohoo! Half the tww is over with! Making the blanket has actually helped a lot, been keeping me too focused to even think about poas


----------



## Cowgirl07

I am 10 dpo and don't even want to think about poas. I am definitely considering not doing it, just waiting until af shows up.


----------



## NDTaber9211

You make me want to start a blanket ashlee


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> You make me want to start a blanket ashlee

Lol do it! It helps!


----------



## VivianJean

wavescrash said:


> You all know how I feel about my mother by now. I just want a simple opinion if you wouldn't mind.
> 
> My mother drinks Bacardi & Dr Pepper daily. She starts early between 1 & 3 pm and goes on until she goes to bed which is anywhere from 11pm to 4am (usually well after midnight) and that's all she'll drink once she starts (no milk, juice, water...) She's constantly talking about their budget and lack of money but is buying handles of rum every few days on top of cases of beer for my stepdad and most nights, that's all he drinks (though he will drink caffeine free soda every now and again & drinks a lot more water than she does & goes to bed hours before her.) But they spend so much money on beer and rum yet she fails to see where their money is going.
> 
> But like I said, she buys a handle of rum each time she buys more. I'm assuming we all know how big a handle is for the sake of my post lol. OH and I decided to figure out just how much she's drinking on any given day so last night while they were at the ER with my oldest we took a picture of her bottle of rum to see where it was at and then compare with it tonight. She went to bed awhile ago so I went and took a peek at the bottle. I'm going to assume my stepdad had some tonight because they were sitting out by the fire drinking/talking & occasionally he'll drink some of hers but this was mostly my mom's doing since about 2pm today.
> 
> Basically I want to know if you think this is an insane amount for one person to consume in a day... just to make sure I'm not completely crazy here. And I really just want to share my ridiculous "findings" with someone else but OH is asleep, my sister was in a wedding tonight so is likely passed out by now and nobody else is online.
> 
> It went from the top line at 9pm to the bottom line at 2am...

Sweetie I think you recognize that this is a problem. My best friend's dad is a fully functional alcoholic. He is a lovely man but can't live without his crutch of alcohol. He can't just have a "few" and more than often the most damage his done when he is sitting in the comfort of his own home.

Drinking this much booze has cost him lots of things - obviously it has hit is wallet hard, he has held down a job but he could be living in a much better environment if he wasn't spending so much on alcohol. It has affected his relationships - his kids don't like going to see him, my house mate (bestie) can barely handle more than a few minutes on the phone with him and Stevo is the most patient person I've ever met. His dad has also been in really bad places with the alcohol - most recently he ended up with a huge gash on his head after falling in his house - he has no idea how it happened and by the time he told anyone and got to a doctor it was too late to stitch it up cleanly because the tissue was dead and now he has a terrible scar on his face - not good for someone working primarily in Sales.

I can't tell you what to do. It's different for each person. But just know that if you need to vent you have my full support. Steve regularly just sits with me and talks and talks and talks because he's had a run-in with his dad and it left him feeling hollow.


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Thanks ladies, I can't wait to finish it.
> 
> Cassidy- that movie is SO weird! Chad and I were totally surprised by the plot, completely different than expected.
> 
> Amanda- holy crap that is a lot of booze for one person in one day. And to not be drinking anything else, that's wayyyy too much.
> 
> Mirolee- so sorry AF got you Hun :hugs:
> 
> Nichole- your chart looks so freaking good!
> 
> Frsttime- I started temping orally like you, but since I'm a mouth breather at night lol I was getting crazy temps. I agree with these girls, vaginal temping is the way to go

Sorry to hear about the AF Mirollee - I'm mentally punching the little :witch: in the face for you, what a bitch.

Frsttime - I'm with you - I was doing orally but I guess I'll have to switch... so much stuff is going to end up going into my vajay I was hoping to not prod it with a thermometer....

Any tips for V-testing girls?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I just have it in it's case next to my alarm, put it it, test, then go to the bathroom and wash it. You could try those thermometer covers but idk if they mess with the results or not.


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> I just have it in it's case next to my alarm, put it it, test, then go to the bathroom and wash it. You could try those thermometer covers but idk if they mess with the results or not.

I'm trying not to be grossed out lol


----------



## goldstns

OMG ASHLEE! LOVE THE BLANKET! nice job girl!


----------



## NDTaber9211

VivianJean said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I just have it in it's case next to my alarm, put it it, test, then go to the bathroom and wash it. You could try those thermometer covers but idk if they mess with the results or not.
> 
> I'm trying not to be grossed out lolClick to expand...

It's really not too bad. You will have weirder things stuck in side you when you get pregnant I'm sure :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

So, I was trying not to symptom spot but I started getting a stuffy nose last night and still have it today also REALLY irritable this morning, it's only 10 and I've already wanted to punch DH for irritating the shit out of me lol. Every little thing he's doing this morning just drives me nuts. Can't wait to see what pregnancy hormones do to me lmao


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I just have it in it's case next to my alarm, put it it, test, then go to the bathroom and wash it. You could try those thermometer covers but idk if they mess with the results or not.
> 
> I'm trying not to be grossed out lolClick to expand...
> 
> It's really not too bad. You will have weirder things stuck in side you when you get pregnant I'm sure :haha:Click to expand...

That is EXACTLY what I'm worried about!!! I bumped my cervix the other day when I was checking for CM and I almost passed out from the sick feeling I got (didn't help I saw a little pink on my finger and I'm super bad with blood.... im feeling sick just thinking about it). 

barf.


----------



## NDTaber9211

My husband is such a sweetheart. I am basically a housewife unless I am leasing empty apartments here at our complex so I do 99% of the cleaning. DH wants to start being in charge of the dishes on the weekends along with the garbage and litter box. I try to tell him not to worry about it and just relax because he works so hard during the week. He absolutely refuses and says 'You always do the cleaning so the least I can do is help out on the weekends'. He also does other things like help put away close anytime hes home when I do laundry and wipe down the toilet. Little things like this really show me how lucky I am do have him <3


----------



## NDTaber9211

VivianJean said:


> That is EXACTLY what I'm worried about!!! I bumped my cervix the other day when I was checking for CM and I almost passed out from the sick feeling I got (didn't help I saw a little pink on my finger and I'm super bad with blood.... im feeling sick just thinking about it).
> 
> barf.

And all the grossness will get so much worse once we have kids. If you have your mouth closed while your sleep your temps should be fine. I just have to do it because my house hangs open all night.


Lol Ashlee I think things like that all the time. I get a bit crazy just with PMS, I am scared to see what pregnancy hormones do.


----------



## VivianJean

So far this morning I have read the news, had a coffee and taught one of my dogs to "show me your bum"...

It's a new trick where he does a hybrid breakdance/downward-facing-dog dog pose. 

I'm winning Sunday people.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> So, I was trying not to symptom spot but I started getting a stuffy nose last night and still have it today also REALLY irritable this morning, it's only 10 and I've already wanted to punch DH for irritating the shit out of me lol. Every little thing he's doing this morning just drives me nuts. Can't wait to see what pregnancy hormones do to me lmao

I love the blanekt, sooo pretty! Maybe I need to start a project to keep me busy for the next week. 

I have stuffy nose too! It started last night and its still here. I'm not irritable though (just yet!) 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Quiet day here. Im babysitting my friends baby and 6 year old later today, which im really looking forward to! No real symtpoms, cramping went away. My boobs are big but they don't hurt, which im guessing is just because ive gained some weight. 

Huge congrats again to Julie, I am so thrilled for you!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> So, I was trying not to symptom spot but I started getting a stuffy nose last night and still have it today also REALLY irritable this morning, it's only 10 and I've already wanted to punch DH for irritating the shit out of me lol. Every little thing he's doing this morning just drives me nuts. Can't wait to see what pregnancy hormones do to me lmao
> 
> I love the blanekt, sooo pretty! Maybe I need to start a project to keep me busy for the next week.
> 
> I have stuffy nose too! It started last night and its still here. I'm not irritable though (just yet!)
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend! Quiet day here. Im babysitting my friends baby and 6 year old later today, which im really looking forward to! No real symtpoms, cramping went away. My boobs are big but they don't hurt, which im guessing is just because ive gained some weight.
> 
> Huge congrats again to Julie, I am so thrilled for you!Click to expand...

Thanks. FX stuffy nose is a good sign for both of us and we aren't jut getting sick! I haven't had anymore cramping either and my boobs always feel huge to me lol so I don't notice them being any bigger. However I have the strongest craving for a nice warm soft pretzel which is totally weird because I hardly ever eat them and its not something that I regularly want but right now I want one so friggin bad lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

I have a stuffy nose too. I am blaming allergies though. 
Vivian did you test?


----------



## clynn11

Mirolee :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry that stupid f***ing :witch: with a b got you! UGH. Next month WILL be your month! It is far past your time, but I have so much faith you will see your BFP soon!!!!!

Ashlee- love the blanket!!!!

AFM, EWCM from yesterday is gone, back to creamy. Not much else to report. I was SUPER crampy/gassy yesterday but nothing so far today (plenty of time for that though lmao). Here's hoping i'll get a shocker BFP this month, but trying not to put too much stock into it.


----------



## asmcsm

Just went to the bathroom and had red spotting woohoo! It's far too early to be AF so fx ill be getting a BFP soon. 

I was worried about it being red rather than brown but then read that red bleeding means there's active bleeding at the site of implantation in the uterus and that the blood is leaving the uterus quickly which may mean implantation just occurred. Ohhhh I reeeeeally hope so!


----------



## clynn11

AHHHH ASH! What a freaking great sign!!! Now you have to test in like 3 days! Lmao


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> AHHHH ASH! What a freaking great sign!!! Now you have to test in like 3 days! Lmao

Lol I probably will now. I've never had any spotting between AFs before except for like the day before. And obviously my temp is still up and I'm only 7dpo so I highly doubt it's AF


----------



## pdxmom

Mirolee im sorry hun :hugs: ..u deserve your baby just as much as everyone of us...fx for u :hugs:

Ashlee - really cute blanket .. Hopefully the prep will b spot on and ull get your bf this mth :)

Cassidy and Amanda - all the best for this mth to u girls too :flower:

Nichole - your temps look so gud...im sure u must b thrilled :)

Julie- once again....Congratulations sweetie...i am honestly happy for u..yday was a bad day for me but today im better and honestly alil more happier for u :)

Vivian - u crack me up girl :)

AFM - Hanging in there...af shud b here tomorrow or the day after...i have my dr app tomorrow where ill get my refill for clomid...we r leaving for chicago on wednesday and will b gone for a week..we r goin for my sils baby shower which I AM HOSTING...FML ... but im happy for her...im glad tht ill b gone the first week of my cycle tht will bring in o sooner and the wait wont b too long....and honeslty the whole of next mth is gonna go by real fast bcos my in laws and grand mil will b visiting us for 6 weeks....so i will b SUPERRRR BUSY....in a way gud...im hoping tht the next mth will turn out better bcos the last time the all were here was the mth i got pregnant...mayb bcos i cudnt really sit and obssess in the tww...ahh well we'll c...Happy Sunday girls!!!! :)


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> Just went to the bathroom and had red spotting woohoo! It's far too early to be AF so fx ill be getting a BFP soon.
> 
> I was worried about it being red rather than brown but then read that red bleeding means there's active bleeding at the site of implantation in the uterus and that the blood is leaving the uterus quickly which may mean implantation just occurred. Ohhhh I reeeeeally hope so!

OOOOHHHH Ashlee awesome sign....wooohoo :)


----------



## clynn11

Sonia.. YOUR chart is looking great! Have you tested again?


----------



## wavescrash

Ahh Ashlee good luck!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Thanks ladies! At least it's a legit symptom that I can't say I'm imagining lol just hope I actually do get that BFP in a few days. Can't wait to temp tomorrow and see what happens!

Sonia I agree with Cassidy, your chart looks amazeballs!!


----------



## pdxmom

Well i know my temp went up a bit but i dont know if its from the tequila punch i had yday or its genuine soo im kinda not getting excited...im feeling alil heavy in the abdomen and my lp is usually 15-16 days ...and no i havent tested again...i will test tomorrow morning tho...just bcos i can :dohh:


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, that's so exciting!

If I haven't O'd and I O next week, I'm out. Hubby is out of town for work from tomorrow to Thursday night. I'm confused and frustrated by my body.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee, that's so exciting!
> 
> If I haven't O'd and I O next week, I'm out. Hubby is out of town for work from tomorrow to Thursday night. I'm confused and frustrated by my body.

I know how you feel Hun, my last cycle was crazy and I had no idea when I really o'd. All the temps and signs conflicted and ff couldn't make up its mind either. I ended up with a 45 day cycle. This month though I took 500mg of maca root and drank two cups of fertilitea every day and my cycle was almost back to normal. I really recommend it


----------



## jury3

Nichole-I agree with the other ladies...you O'd! That's a huge part of the battle!!! Your temp shot up, so that's a strong O. I have so much hope for you! Clomid can take a few cycles to really regulate your cycle, but your's is looking amazing!!! Even if you don't see a bfp this month, I would not be surprised if you saw one in the next month or two.

Sonia-Your temp is back up...14dpo...is that normal for you? I still have hope for you :) Your chart looks amazing! I can't wait to see your bfp pic, whether it's this month or in the next few months!

Mirolee-I am so sorry. I read your journal post and I want you to know that I completely understand...You have got to be close to a bfp, got to be! Your charts have looked amazing...I can't even imagine how it feels right now, but all I can say is that you WILL get a baby and you are closer to that baby now then you ever have been before.

Ashlee-I hope that's a really good sign for you! I have had a stuffy nose for a few days too, but allergies are common for me this time of year so I don't know that I can blame it on anything other than that lol The blanket looks so good! I need to learn how to make one!

Cassidy-You are seriously cracking me up! You are seriously the positive polly of the group and I love it! lol


----------



## clynn11

Julie can you list any possible symptoms throughout your DPO if you can remember? ;)


----------



## pdxmom

Do I ladies think me having a couple of drinks last night would have affected my bbt this morning??


----------



## asmcsm

For sure getting some uterine cramping now, hopefully that's a good thing.


----------



## clynn11

And ALISSA!!!! I hope you're doing good hun! We miss you!


----------



## clynn11

Idk if drinking affects BBT or not? Hmmm


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> I have a stuffy nose too. I am blaming allergies though.
> Vivian did you test?

Nope :( I had to pee really early this morning (it was still dark) and I had POAS in the last two days and they were all BFN and I was so tired I decided that I couldn't handle another BFN at 4am so I resisted. 



clynn11 said:


> Mirolee :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry that stupid f***ing :wiitch: with a b got you! UGH. Next month WILL be your month! It is far past your time, but I have so much faith you will see your BFP soon!!!!!
> 
> Ashlee- love the blanket!!!!
> 
> Blankie is gorgeous... I agree that next month will be THE MONTH. Have you seen What The Bleep Do We Know? Its a cool documentary and it looks at the effect feelings have have on our bodies - they did an experiment, filled three water bottles up with ordinary tap water, asked someone to hold it and to think of three distinct emotions and to write those emotions on the bottle - one was sadness, one was love and the last one was hate. Four days later they came back to analyze the water and found each bottle contained water that had very distinct water crystal formations (i'm not explaining this very well - sorry) but basically each emotion had a different water droplet shape at a molecular level. They were saying that what we put out into the world and into our bodies at that chemical level (feelings and emotions being the result of chemical signals in our bodies and brain) affects us and the things around us in ways we can't understand right now.
> 
> My long winded and stupid point is that we all love and support you and WE believe in you and what you are capable of :) SENDING ALL MY POSITIVE ENERGY YOUR WAY x
> 
> AFM, EWCM from yesterday is gone, back to creamy. Not much else to report. I was SUPER crampy/gassy yesterday but nothing so far today (plenty of time for that though lmao). Here's hoping i'll get a shocker BFP this month, but trying not to put too much stock into it.

Cass - that would be bloody awesome!



asmcsm said:


> Just went to the bathroom and had red spotting woohoo! It's far too early to be AF so fx ill be getting a BFP soon.
> 
> I was worried about it being red rather than brown but then read that red bleeding means there's active bleeding at the site of implantation in the uterus and that the blood is leaving the uterus quickly which may mean implantation just occurred. Ohhhh I reeeeeally hope so!




pdxmom said:


> Well i know my temp went up a bit but i dont know if its from the tequila punch i had yday or its genuine soo im kinda not getting excited...im feeling alil heavy in the abdomen and my lp is usually 15-16 days ...and no i havent tested again...i will test tomorrow morning tho...just bcos i can :dohh:

I got similar bleeds with my first BFP. FX for you my dear xxxxx


----------



## jury3

Sonia-If it was only 1 or 2 then I don't think it would have much of an affect. Try not to stress, lets see what your temp is tomorrow...

Well...here's what I can remember:

5-6DPO I was feeling slightly crampy, had a few shooting type pains and some lower back pain like I only get during AF usually (probably the biggest indicator I had bc it was not normal for me at all) This was also about the same time I had tons of the creamy cm, it was almost the consistency of EW but creamy in color.

7DPO Almost AF like cramping, lower back pain, lots of creamy cm

10-11DPO I started some cramping, sensitive nipples, tender boobs...not too uncommon for pre-AF symptoms though. A little gassy.

12DPO (Day of BFP) Temp went back up so I tested...have had cramping/bloated/gassy feeling in lower abs and some more low back pain. Boobs and nipples are still tender. 

I've noticed my gums hurting a little, but idk if that's bc I haven't flossed like I should this week or an actual symptom lol


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> julie can you list any possible symptoms throughout your dpo if you can remember? ;)

yes please do this.


----------



## clynn11

Any progression pics of your tests Julie?? :)


----------



## jury3

I took an FRER this morning and also took my other digi at DW's request (she wanted to see it say pregnant for herself lol). I could see a line within seconds. The digi said pregnant in about a minute. I have 3 more FRER left, so I can keep checking progression! Not sure when I will use them though...


----------



## VivianJean

jury3 said:


> i took an frer this morning and also took my other digi at dw's request (she wanted to see it say pregnant for herself lol). I could see a line within seconds. The digi said pregnant in about a minute. I have 3 more frer left, so i can keep checking progression! Not sure when i will use them though...
> 
> View attachment 663457

so exciting!


----------



## clynn11

Definitely getting darker!! Yay, stick baby stick!


----------



## mommyxofxone

jury3 said:


> I took an FRER this morning and also took my other digi at DW's request (she wanted to see it say pregnant for herself lol). I could see a line within seconds. The digi said pregnant in about a minute. I have 3 more FRER left, so I can keep checking progression! Not sure when I will use them though...
> 
> View attachment 663457

Wow congrats jury!!!! so happy for you!!!!


hi ladies, home from vacay (left wed) so please fill me in on anything important i missed!!!!


cd 11 here, O should be on cd 15 (thurs) so starting my first opk of the week tonight. back to reg. temping and ferning scope in the am. :)


----------



## clynn11

Well, as you've seen Julie got her BFP.

ummm Ashlee had spotting today (7dpo) so we're all keeping our FX it's implantation bleeding.

Other than that you've just missed some crazy ladies rambling on about random crap! Lol

Hope you had fun on your vacay!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- OMG that IB is awesome!! I am so freakin excited for a test from you ;)

And Sonia- I drank ALOT of Honey jack Daniels on like 8dpo this month.. Umm got super sick.. And my temp in the a.m. was like 99.8 which is wayyyy hot for me. So that is possible, but I mean I was really sick, passed out by the toilet drunk.. Lol. Learned my lesson, won't be missing that for the next year!


----------



## VivianJean

Cramping a little. Sore lower back a little.... I slept for 10 hours last night again. FML, lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

clynn11 said:


> Well, as you've seen Julie got her BFP.
> 
> ummm Ashlee had spotting today (7dpo) so we're all keeping our FX it's implantation bleeding.
> 
> Other than that you've just missed some crazy ladies rambling on about random crap! Lol
> 
> Hope you had fun on your vacay!

lol sounds about right!!!! fx'd to ashlee, and awesome on julie's bfp! :)


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee- AWESOME symptom.... hope to see the BFP soon!

Sonia- Ill be in Chicago sat- wed. My family is throwing us a shower on Sunday too! 

Julie- lines look great! did I miss puppy pictures??

AFM, we are headed to Chicago soon, for our first shower!! SOOOO EXCITED!! Someone bought us our first things off the registry...yay! Things are coming together. Mom and I went to the paint store and bought all the paint for the baby's room. Mom plans to start it when she gets back in town. DH is getting excited to finish our basement for mom to live in (and its not going to be as expensive as we thought). So things are good for me!


----------



## VivianJean

goldstns said:


> Ashlee- AWESOME symptom.... hope to see the BFP soon!
> 
> Sonia- Ill be in Chicago sat- wed. My family is throwing us a shower on Sunday too!
> 
> Julie- lines look great! did I miss puppy pictures??
> 
> AFM, we are headed to Chicago soon, for our first shower!! SOOOO EXCITED!! Someone bought us our first things off the registry...yay! Things are coming together. Mom and I went to the paint store and bought all the paint for the baby's room. Mom plans to start it when she gets back in town. DH is getting excited to finish our basement for mom to live in (and its not going to be as expensive as we thought). So things are good for me!

PICTURES of the shower or it didn't happen ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I hope it was ib ashlee! 

Enjoy Chicago Nikki and Sonia. I wonder if you will be there at the same time. 

Not much going on with me. A bit crampy off and on but idk if that's normal for me or not. It kept happening last cycle but that was anovulatory so idk. I wish I had more happening. I'm so impatient!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-Great symptom! Good luck
Have a great trip Nikki and Sonia-I love Chicago!


----------



## VivianJean

No more to report girls... I'm tossing up if I should buy a test (TESTS TESTS TESTS) or not... I have the cheapo ones that you can get off Amazon. They apparently are good for "6 dpo" but idk if I'd be better off getting some slightly more high-tech versions.

A little more heart burn today when I walked the dogs. I have a little twinge on the left near my ovary as I write this. My hoo-ha "feels" as well... That makes no sense... let me try again, I am very aware of it today. Most of the time I don't think about it at all but today when I move I feel it.

I'm starving. I've been starving for three days and I have a headache. I keep checking in with DH and he is as stoic as I've ever seen.

TOTAL POKER FACE on him. Just a nonchalant "oh, ok honey. Well, we'll see hey". 



RAAAAAAAR :brat:


----------



## VivianJean

BT-Dubbs, if anyone is interested, I found this website where you can upload an image an invert the colors.... so if you need an urgent tweak use this!

https://www.converthub.com/invert-colors/


----------



## RobertRedford

Whoa so chatty!

Ashlee. So stoked for you! I cannot wait to see your tests!! 

Cassidy, you are so chipper! 

Viv- I say :test:! 

Julie, I'm still so happy for you. Huge :hugs: and :hugs: to dw! That's soooo exciting! 

My gums have been SOO sore for the past day and nothing has changed , brushing my teeth hurts, and it normally never does. So strange. 


Nichole, any symptoms?


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee! How awesome to have that! Good luck! Hopin for your BFP! :)

AFM, hubby's headed out of town in the morning. Ugh. I hate it. He won't be home til late Thursday. Ew. I'm a sappy big baby, but I'm gonna miss him! I' OPK's are getting lighter. I don't know whether that means I O'ed or not in all honesty combined with all my other confusion like jacked up temps. Next cycle I will try the other route. Thanks for the pointers there. Just wait and keep temping I guess and see what happens. What do you guys think? Did I O? Did I not? I hate not knowing. I wish our bodies had a window so we could see what the heck is going on in there!

AND, it was 2 months ago today that we met and lost our little guy in the same moment. I am proud to say that I have kept it together today. It's not easy, but easier than it was. I never imagined that I would be in this situation, PRAYING for another BFP every single day. It almost seems unreal. I don't FEEL like a mama even though I am. I never got to hold my living, breathing baby. I think that makes me all the more desperate. I am so thankful for having him though -- it taught me that I could love someone more than I ever thought possible and that I could love my husband more than I already did. Just wanted to talk about him & the situation a bit today.. thanks for listening!


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> Whoa so chatty!
> 
> Ashlee. So stoked for you! I cannot wait to see your tests!!
> 
> Cassidy, you are so chipper!
> 
> Viv- I say :test:!
> 
> Julie, I'm still so happy for you. Huge :hugs: and :hugs: to dw! That's soooo exciting!
> 
> My gums have been SOO sore for the past day and nothing has changed , brushing my teeth hurts, and it normally never does. So strange.
> 
> 
> Nichole, any symptoms?

That's weird, but could be a symptom! They say sensitivity and bleeding happens during pregnancy.. !! Let's hope! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

RobertRedford said:


> Whoa so chatty!
> 
> Ashlee. So stoked for you! I cannot wait to see your tests!!
> 
> Cassidy, you are so chipper!
> 
> Viv- I say :test:!
> 
> Julie, I'm still so happy for you. Huge :hugs: and :hugs: to dw! That's soooo exciting!
> 
> My gums have been SOO sore for the past day and nothing has changed , brushing my teeth hurts, and it normally never does. So strange.
> 
> 
> Nichole, any symptoms?

No not really. I think stuff is mainly in my head. Been a bit crampy today and tired. I got heartburn from a Pepsi which was weird. I'll prob start getting at 10 doo. I wanna poas now lol.


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee! How awesome to have that! Good luck! Hopin for your BFP! :)
> 
> AFM, hubby's headed out of town in the morning. Ugh. I hate it. He won't be home til late Thursday. Ew. I'm a sappy big baby, but I'm gonna miss him! I' OPK's are getting lighter. I don't know whether that means I O'ed or not in all honesty combined with all my other confusion like jacked up temps. Next cycle I will try the other route. Thanks for the pointers there. Just wait and keep temping I guess and see what happens. What do you guys think? Did I O? Did I not? I hate not knowing. I wish our bodies had a window so we could see what the heck is going on in there!
> 
> AND, it was 2 months ago today that we met and lost our little guy in the same moment. I am proud to say that I have kept it together today. It's not easy, but easier than it was. I never imagined that I would be in this situation, PRAYING for another BFP every single day. It almost seems unreal. I don't FEEL like a mama even though I am. I never got to hold my living, breathing baby. I think that makes me all the more desperate. I am so thankful for having him though -- it taught me that I could love someone more than I ever thought possible and that I could love my husband more than I already did. Just wanted to talk about him & the situation a bit today.. thanks for listening!

I can't imagine how hard this must be but you are so strong and are going to be such a strong wonderful mama! Love and hugs to you x


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> Whoa so chatty!
> 
> Ashlee. So stoked for you! I cannot wait to see your tests!!
> 
> Cassidy, you are so chipper!
> 
> Viv- I say :test:!
> 
> Julie, I'm still so happy for you. Huge :hugs: and :hugs: to dw! That's soooo exciting!
> 
> My gums have been SOO sore for the past day and nothing has changed , brushing my teeth hurts, and it normally never does. So strange.
> 
> 
> Nichole, any symptoms?

hahahahah


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> Ashlee! How awesome to have that! Good luck! Hopin for your BFP! :)
> 
> AFM, hubby's headed out of town in the morning. Ugh. I hate it. He won't be home til late Thursday. Ew. I'm a sappy big baby, but I'm gonna miss him! I' OPK's are getting lighter. I don't know whether that means I O'ed or not in all honesty combined with all my other confusion like jacked up temps. Next cycle I will try the other route. Thanks for the pointers there. Just wait and keep temping I guess and see what happens. What do you guys think? Did I O? Did I not? I hate not knowing. I wish our bodies had a window so we could see what the heck is going on in there!
> 
> AND, it was 2 months ago today that we met and lost our little guy in the same moment. I am proud to say that I have kept it together today. It's not easy, but easier than it was. I never imagined that I would be in this situation, PRAYING for another BFP every single day. It almost seems unreal. I don't FEEL like a mama even though I am. I never got to hold my living, breathing baby. I think that makes me all the more desperate. I am so thankful for having him though -- it taught me that I could love someone more than I ever thought possible and that I could love my husband more than I already did. Just wanted to talk about him & the situation a bit today.. thanks for listening!

I am so sorry about your little guy! He as an amazing mom. We are always here to listen. 

AFM: I am still stuffed up but nothing exciting going on.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Whoa so chatty!
> 
> Ashlee. So stoked for you! I cannot wait to see your tests!!
> 
> Cassidy, you are so chipper!
> 
> Viv- I say :test:!
> 
> Julie, I'm still so happy for you. Huge :hugs: and :hugs: to dw! That's soooo exciting!
> 
> My gums have been SOO sore for the past day and nothing has changed , brushing my teeth hurts, and it normally never does. So strange.
> 
> 
> Nichole, any symptoms?
> 
> That's weird, but could be a symptom! They say sensitivity and bleeding happens during pregnancy.. !! Let's hope! :)Click to expand...

My gums were sore during my 2ww when they normally aren't.


----------



## wavescrash

Julie, I'm sorry if I missed it but have you guys told your donor the good news yet?


----------



## jury3

Sonia and Nikki-I am so jealous you'll be in Chicago! I love Chicago!

Nikki-Posting some pics now :)

Waves-We haven't told anyone yet...well, we told my brother bc he lives with us. I want to get betas done and at least wait until AF has officially been missed before we tell everyone. 
We are having dinner with donor Thurs or Fri night, so we'll tell them then. I'm going to see my mom this weekend, so I'll tell her then. Then we will tell DW's parents next week when we have Rosh Hashanah dinner at their house. That will probably be it until 12 weeks though...except maybe a few close friends.


Here is a picture of Henry's shirt...


----------



## RobertRedford

Just saw a friend-- they're 13 weeks and announcing their pregnancy. Bleck. Makes me so sad. I'm so happy for them but :( I want a baby so badly


----------



## jury3

Hazel's shirt...


----------



## jury3

Ok, it won't let me post the pic that I want of the pups..but here's one that's ok. Of course one of them always has to move lol


----------



## VivianJean

gaddamnit I tested and BFN, now cramping. AF due tomorrow. I want to kill things.


----------



## goldstns

Julie- love the pics! Thanks!

firstime- what exactly happened to your baby during birth? So sorry to hear about the pain and suffering. You are one strong mommy!!! Praying for a BFP for you soon!


----------



## VivianJean

jury3 said:


> Ok, it won't let me post the pic that I want of the pups..but here's one that's ok. Of course one of them always has to move lol
> 
> View attachment 663603

The dogs are adorbs. I wish I could attach video... I got Banjo to do his trick perfectly and got it recorded.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Julie - soo cute. I wish I had done something creative but I was too excited lol. 

Sandy - sorry you are feeling sad. Did you get pictures with your little man? 

Amanda - my teeth and gums were sore for about a week after my bfp. Hurt to brush my teeth. 

Mirolee - so sorry AF came. I completely understand the BnB break. Have you thought of taking a break from temping and opking? Just a thought. Worked for me anyways. I can say things that we've all heard and are less than helpful, but I won't bc I know it sucks to hear over and over. So sorry dear.


----------



## jury3

I cannot wait until this week is over! AF is due Tues, so I really want to get past that. I just can't help but feel like she will show...I haven't missed my period since I first got it at 11! Plus I'm crampy, so that makes me feel like she will show. I usually have spotting by now, so that's a relief. I just want to get past AF due date and see some beta results and then I'll feel a little better hopefully. I just don't really feel like I'm really pregnant...
I glanced at some pregnancy boards, but I don't feel like I belong there...not only bc I just found out but also bc I know you girls! Why would I want to go anywhere else! lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I bought DH an Best.Dad.Ever coffee mug and I plan on putting that in a gift bag along with a positive test as the way of me breaking the news to him.


----------



## wavescrash

Okay but on a serious note, did anyone watch NSync on the VMAs? I just found a YouTube clip of the whole Justin/NSync performance and finally got to watch it myself.


----------



## VivianJean

wavescrash said:


> Okay but on a serious note, did anyone watch NSync on the VMAs? I just found a YouTube clip of the whole Justin/NSync performance and finally got to watch it myself.

No I was too busy stalking the interwebs for the awful Mile Cyrus/Robin Thicke gyrating situation...


----------



## wavescrash

UGH yeah, I saw that too. I like(d) Miley but after that... I'm not so sure how to feel.

But this is the JT/NSync performance: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWX3MyAgKAM


----------



## TTCaWee1

Omg Miley Cyrus was horrible!!!!!! Justin crushed it though...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Miley was SUPER bad! I just felt uncomfortable and embarrassed for her.


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG Waves JT was soooo good.. Wish they had done more NSync!!

And whattt is Lady Gaga wearing?!!! Lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I was a backstreet boys kinda girl growing up so N*Sync was the devil! :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

Wooh Katy Perry!!! ;)


----------



## jury3

Nichole I completely agree about Miley... Just disgusting and embarrassing! 

N sync was awesome though! Just wish they would've been on longer :(


----------



## VivianJean

So I POAS... and nadda. *DEPRESSED*


----------



## VivianJean

I used one of those cheap shitty ones... should I go out and buy the expensive FR thingos? Rite Aid down the road is open for another hour *sigh* 

Or should I just wait until ... IDK... I thought tomorrow was the start of my cycle... maybe it isn't...maybe it is.. who the hell knows I'm so down and sad right now.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have acid reflux like crazy right now and it sucks :(

Sorry for your bfn Vivian :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

Soooo I don't have cable and am waiting for the awards to be over so I can watch Miley be a hot mess lol and I'm pretty sure I had my wall literally wallpapered with nsync posters so excited to see that. Will have to watch online. However I did watch lady gaga. I'm not surprised by anything she wears anymore lol but I LOVE her anyway. I saw her when i was in London at te O2 arena and it was awesome


----------



## pdxmom

Oh i LOVE Lady gaga tooo... i saw her in rome in 2011 and then again in portland earlier this yr...really good..

Vivian im sorry ur feeling low...i think even if u and buy some frers wait till tomorrow morning and test with fmu....all the best hun


----------



## pdxmom

Back is killing me...im sure af is goin to show her face prettyyy soon...bring it on and lets get the game started:winkwink:


----------



## VivianJean

pdxmom said:



> Oh i LOVE Lady gaga tooo... i saw her in rome in 2011 and then again in portland earlier this yr...really good..
> 
> Vivian im sorry ur feeling low...i think even if u and buy some frers wait till tomorrow morning and test with fmu....all the best hun

Thx - I did go and buy a pack. Will test tomorrow I guess.... :shrug:


----------



## frsttimemama

Our son had what was called a velamentous cord insertion, and what that means from what I understand, is that the cord is not connected well and/or in a good place on the placenta. Where it should be in the middle, it's on the margin. Mine was also across my cervix. So when my water broke, the cord was ripped off of the placenta and he bled out. It all happened so fast. I hadn't had an epidural so they had to wait those precious minutes to put me under general. It was horrible. It is only a 1.1% chance of it happening.. so really statistics don't mean crap to me. Ha. They can detect it with Doppler and ultrasound if they are specifically looking for it. I had 21 ultrasounds and we still had no clue. None. They treat it by doing a C-section and not allowing you to go into labor. My next baby will be C-section probably around 36-37 weeks. We are fortunate enough to have probably 2 dozen pictures or so of him. The nurse on shift that night took some, we took a few, and an organization called Now I Lay Me Down To Sleep took some. I didn't think I wanted any, but I changed my mind the next day. I'm glad I have them to remember him by. NILMDTS sends in photographers to take pictures of babies who have passed away or are very ill and not expected to survive for the families free of charge. It doesn't matter how much money you have or don't have. They then load them on Dropbox and you have access to them. 

Thank you all for your compassion. I am very fortunate and blessed to have met all of you, and I wish you nothing but the best! :)

AFM, guess who got crosshairs!? Yay! :) I'm 3 DPO today. I didn't even mess with anything on FF. Haha. I went to bed nauseated and woke up dizzy. So weird. Totally not symptom spotting. I don't expect anything, and that's okay. I'm just beyond thrilled I O'ed! OPK's are pretty much negative again. Now, the wait begins!


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh and Julie, your puppy pictures are adorable!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh Wow Sandy I didn't realize the NILMDTS Foundtaion took pictures for you guys also.. All of the ones I have posted of Jaxon are from them.. They came out and took bunches of him in different outfits (aw his Steeler's onesie w/ his name I ordered from Etsy.. :/) and I LOVED them, the lady did a FABULOUS job. What a wonderful organization.. I felt like they had given my son back to me when we went and picked up her pictures a few weeks later, really an amazing gift for families like ours. Still sending lots of love Sandy.. <3

P.s. Just ordered my preggo tea and I'm stoked.. has NETTLE leaf (any input on WHY anyone? Amanda?!), rasp leaf extract, fennel, rose hip, alfalfa leaf, and some other crazy things.. Lol can't wait to be a health freak, it feels so good and I've only just begun!!


----------



## morganwhite7

And OMG SANDY!! I knew you'd see that spike.. nice job, I bet you are too happy for that! (LOL now only to make it 7 more days!!!! ;))


----------



## mommyxofxone

RobertRedford said:


> Just saw a friend-- they're 13 weeks and announcing their pregnancy. Bleck. Makes me so sad. I'm so happy for them but :( I want a baby so badly

i'm so sorry :( i know what you feel like, i remember that when i was trying for dd. :( huggggggggggggggge :hugs::hugs: to you hun, and i pray it happens soon for you.



NDTaber9211 said:


> I bought DH an Best.Dad.Ever coffee mug and I plan on putting that in a gift bag along with a positive test as the way of me breaking the news to him.

awwww that's so sweet! love it!!! 



VivianJean said:


> I used one of those cheap shitty ones... should I go out and buy the expensive FR thingos? Rite Aid down the road is open for another hour *sigh*
> 
> Or should I just wait until ... IDK... I thought tomorrow was the start of my cycle... maybe it isn't...maybe it is.. who the hell knows I'm so down and sad right now.

i used some from earlypregnancytests.com for dd, because i couldn't afford to buy the expensive ones each time. 




cd 12 here ladies, due to O in 3-4 days. got partial ferning so it's close. determined not to miss it this month. have a playdate with new friends and kids today (excited) and hoping it goes well and we make some new friends! i could really use them. none of my close friends have babies. and two of them aren't even trying until march/april ish, and i'm hoping to have my second by may, so.... again, my kids will be way older. :( 

be prepared for some opk shots soon when i'm not sure if they're pos or neg, so that you ladies can help me out. don't want to miss it again. :(


----------



## Disneybaby26

Yay for crosshairs, Sandy!! That's great!!

Ashlee- DH took me to NYC yesterday and there was a big crowd formed around the plaza hotel and we saw GaGa getting into her Bently to go to the VMAs!! I've got a little video of her blowing kisses to the crowd! Lol


----------



## jury3

Kara-That's so cool!

Firsttime-Yay for crosshairs!


----------



## VivianJean

Frsttime - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

Yours too Morgan :(

I have some shitty news - did a test this morning and BFN. Officially late for my period. I have no f*cking idea what is going on and I'm close to screaming because I thought firstly that my cycles were back and secondly that I was actually pregnant and I just want to cry and cry and cry but its a f*cking monday and I have to go to work and suck it up and start this new major project with my boss. I feel like such a desperate failure and I want DH so badly to be here with me and I have no one. I don't know what to do.


----------



## asmcsm

Sandy- that must have been so incredibly hard for you, I can't even imagine. I miscarried very early and I know it tore me apart and I just constantly wanted to cry but you are so strong. I hope that you get your rainbow baby very very soon. Yay for crosshairs! You're that much closer!

Mommy- good luck with o! Hope you get lots of bd'ing in so you can catch that little egg!

Kara- that's so awesome!

Vivian- I know how you feel hun, my last cycle I was late too and had my hopes up only for AF to rear her ugly head, however some women still don't get BFPs until after they've missed their period. You're not out until the :witch: shows. Hang in there and be strong :hugs: it will happen. I know it must be so hard with DH so far away. You have us to talk and rant to anytime you need it


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-I love the pictures.
Vivian-Sorry your so down. But she isn't here yet, so your still in the game.
AFM: I have renewed hope that we will conceive eventually maybe not this cycle or the next but it can happen. A friend of mine is pregnant after being married for 3 years, they never prevented pregnancy. They thought they could never have children his sa was not good, she has pcos coupled with a stomach disease, thats medicine generally prohibits pregnancy.


----------



## asmcsm

Oh and happy birthday Kara!!


----------



## VivianJean

Happy birthday Kara!

I just called DH and cried on the phone to him for half an hour. I'm calling my gyno today and also going to try to find a reproductive endo to meet with. F*ck this, I'm so tired of not feeling like I have any idea of what is going on with me. It's making me want to quit my job and just move back to Boulder. I'd rather be unemployed and with DH that employed and totally miserable.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Happy Birthday Kara!! I hope you have a wonderful day. 

Vivian-Are you from Boulder?


----------



## goldstns

firstime- thanks for sharing. that was very touching. you are one strong chic! I hope you get a sticky one soon!

Kara- happy bday!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Nikki- You have to post a 20 weeks picture (or do you have one of you now?!!) so that I can see what to expect.. As I'm sure I'll get bigger this time around. We are going on vaca on Thanksgiving to a Steelers game, but it will be freezing winter and I'll be 20 weeks! So jw what I'm in for.. ;)


...... and I seeeee you Miroleeeeeee..... ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Oh Wow Sandy I didn't realize the NILMDTS Foundtaion took pictures for you guys also.. All of the ones I have posted of Jaxon are from them.. They came out and took bunches of him in different outfits (aw his Steeler's onesie w/ his name I ordered from Etsy.. :/) and I LOVED them, the lady did a FABULOUS job. What a wonderful organization.. I felt like they had given my son back to me when we went and picked up her pictures a few weeks later, really an amazing gift for families like ours. Still sending lots of love Sandy.. <3
> 
> P.s. Just ordered my preggo tea and I'm stoked.. has NETTLE leaf (any input on WHY anyone? Amanda?!), rasp leaf extract, fennel, rose hip, alfalfa leaf, and some other crazy things.. Lol can't wait to be a health freak, it feels so good and I've only just begun!!

They truly are an amazing organization! We didn't have him in anything we had bought for pictures. We were totally unprepared, but they are still amazing. And I know what you mean by that.. I'm thankful to have them. It's hard, but it's getting better every day. I am blessed to have an amazing Hubby, family, and group of friends and co-workers!

And yes, sooo happy! I feel like I won half the battle just by O'ing lol. 

Thanks ladies! He was something special, and I can only hope that in losing him, somebody else's baby will be saved because my doctor hadn't seen it in her 10 years.. bet she is more aware. There has to be something good to come of it.


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> Happy Birthday Kara!! I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> Vivian-Are you from Boulder?


S'pose now that I've cried I should intro myself properly ... specially since we are sort of on first names here...

Real name is Amelia,and I'm from Australia, I moved to the USA with my BF who then became my DH a few years ago. We originally landed in Pittsburgh before moving to Boulder. I now split time between LA - where I am for work and Boulder where DH is for work.

So.. yeah, I guess I'm from Boulder, tho not originally... 

Today I am torn between going into work and pretending I'm fine, and going into work and telling them I quit and then calling my landlord and telling her that I'm subletting this apartment out and then packing up all my stuff and driving to Vegas with the dogs, then Moab, then Boulder and just calling it all off. I love my work, I love my career but it is so hard to truly enjoy the fruits of hard work when you have no one to share it with and everything feels grey and tasteless.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, totally get what you are saying. Can you find something work-wise with Hubby? Don't quit in the heat of the moment, but it sounds like you definitely have some soul searching ahead. Hang in there. It WILL get better!!


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- Check out page 214... I posted on on Sat. 

Vivian- sorry you are feeling so down. What do you do for a living? I live in Westminster CO. Maybe its time for you to look for a new job in the denver/boulder area and then quit. I work in Boulder. I did go see a reproductive endo and he was AMAZING. I saw Dr. Bush at conceptions (https://www.conceptionsrepro.com/default.aspx). They are like the #1 or #2 conceptions clinic in the USA. They are located at the new big Exempla hospital on 287 (in Lafayette).


----------



## morganwhite7

goldstns said:


> I think I owe you all....20 weeks (ish)

Oh hey hey! Lookin BEAUTIFUL!!! I can only hope I have a nice round bump like that to show off by vaca time.. Oooh I just can't wait! Are you feeling any more distinct jabs yet?


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> Amelia, totally get what you are saying. Can you find something work-wise with Hubby? Don't quit in the heat of the moment, but it sounds like you definitely have some soul searching ahead. Hang in there. It WILL get better!!

hehe - we've been trying for two years to figure this out. DH is a Scientist, and I work in TV. 

While there is Science here in CA, it's a tough market to crack if you don't have a network (like anything) and while there is TV in Denver it's almost impossible to find a good ongoing job.


----------



## RobertRedford

Happy Birthday, Kara! I hope you have a great day! 



TTCaWee1 said:


> Julie - soo cute. I wish I had done something creative but I was too excited lol.
> 
> Sandy - sorry you are feeling sad. Did you get pictures with your little man?
> 
> Amanda - my teeth and gums were sore for about a week after my bfp. Hurt to brush my teeth.
> 
> Mirolee - so sorry AF came. I completely understand the BnB break. Have you thought of taking a break from temping and opking? Just a thought. Worked for me anyways. I can say things that we've all heard and are less than helpful, but I won't bc I know it sucks to hear over and over. So sorry dear.

Ooh! I hope its a good sign


wavescrash said:


> Okay but on a serious note, did anyone watch NSync on the VMAs? I just found a YouTube clip of the whole Justin/NSync performance and finally got to watch it myself.

I love JT, the performance was amazeballs. Miley, on the other hand....I'm embarrassed for her.

Sandy, I am so sorry to hear what you have gone through :hugs: 

Vivian, you're not out till AF shows. I'm so sorry that you're having a hard time. 

My lower back hurt so badly last night that I had trouble sleeping. Boobs are sore too, but that's pretty typical for me. I'm 8dpo(ish) now. Having some serious cramps and stabbing pains too.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh my Sandy (I see Morgan calling you Sandy so I am assuming that's your name) I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: You are one strong lady. Also, YAY FOR CROSSHAIRS!!! :happydance: I knew you's get them!

Julie- Those puppy pics were super adorable! I'd get a shirt for our dog but hed go crazy. He hates clothes and would probably eat the shirt :haha:

Mommy-Bring on the opk pics and good luck catching that eggy!

Vivian- Don't lose hope! Like Ashlee said, you aren't out until the :witch: shows. Some women get late :bfp: Maybe you didn't implant until 12dpo and it needs 3-4 days for the hormone to show in your pee. Anything could be happening so try to keep your chin up :hugs:

Happy Birthday Kara!

AFM- Here are my new supposed symptoms (probably in my head lol) Acid reflux last night when I never get it normally, had to get up to pee about 10 times last night. It wasn't like a little pee, it was like get to the bathroom now before you piss the bed kind of pee. Maybe I ate too much watermelon or something I dunno. I've also been having mild cramps/pressure with a few stabby cramps here and there since last night. They are still going on now. Kinda feel like AF arriving cramps. 

I am going to be heading out to get my progesterone levels check here in about an hour to hour and a half. DH has a meeting with a dermatologist this morning so I'll be getting my labs done then.


----------



## VivianJean

goldstns said:


> Morgan- Check out page 214... I posted on on Sat.
> 
> Vivian- sorry you are feeling so down. What do you do for a living? I live in Westminster CO. Maybe its time for you to look for a new job in the denver/boulder area and then quit. I work in Boulder. I did go see a reproductive endo and he was AMAZING. I saw Dr. Bush at conceptions (https://www.conceptionsrepro.com/default.aspx). They are like the #1 or #2 conceptions clinic in the USA. They are located at the new big Exempla hospital on 287 (in Lafayette).

HA - do you know anyone at High Noon Entertainment that is looking for an Associate Producer, Clearance Coordinator, Casting Coordinator or Production Coordinator? That's what I can do.... 

I have actually been to Conceptions but being in LA I can't use them for ongoing treatment. Its also almost impossible to do treatment when we are both in different cities all the time :(


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Morgan- Check out page 214... I posted on on Sat.
> 
> Vivian- sorry you are feeling so down. What do you do for a living? I live in Westminster CO. Maybe its time for you to look for a new job in the denver/boulder area and then quit. I work in Boulder. I did go see a reproductive endo and he was AMAZING. I saw Dr. Bush at conceptions (https://www.conceptionsrepro.com/default.aspx). They are like the #1 or #2 conceptions clinic in the USA. They are located at the new big Exempla hospital on 287 (in Lafayette).
> 
> HA - do you know anyone at High Noon Entertainment that is looking for an Associate Producer, Clearance Coordinator, Casting Coordinator or Production Coordinator? That's what I can do....
> 
> I have actually been to Conceptions but being in LA I can't use them for ongoing treatment. Its also almost impossible to do treatment when we are both in different cities all the time :(Click to expand...

Could you possibly move there and live off of DH's salary while looking for a job? Isn't the cost of living much less in Denver than it is in CA?


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Morgan- Check out page 214... I posted on on Sat.
> 
> Vivian- sorry you are feeling so down. What do you do for a living? I live in Westminster CO. Maybe its time for you to look for a new job in the denver/boulder area and then quit. I work in Boulder. I did go see a reproductive endo and he was AMAZING. I saw Dr. Bush at conceptions (https://www.conceptionsrepro.com/default.aspx). They are like the #1 or #2 conceptions clinic in the USA. They are located at the new big Exempla hospital on 287 (in Lafayette).
> 
> HA - do you know anyone at High Noon Entertainment that is looking for an Associate Producer, Clearance Coordinator, Casting Coordinator or Production Coordinator? That's what I can do....
> 
> I have actually been to Conceptions but being in LA I can't use them for ongoing treatment. Its also almost impossible to do treatment when we are both in different cities all the time :(Click to expand...
> 
> Could you possibly move there and live off of DH's salary while looking for a job? Isn't the cost of living much less in Denver than it is in CA?Click to expand...

I tried that for 6 months. If I worked in almost any other industry getting a job would be a no brainer. But I work in TV and the TV industry is not prevalent in Denver. The cost of living is actually fairly high in Denver. Boulder is exceptionally high. It's not just money - it's my sense of self. I have never been very good at being that girl that just stays home and lets her husband work. I need to work, I need to feel like I'm contributing and after working in a job for many years that I hated, now that I have found what I love I don't want to just "go to work" and punch in and punch out. I want to feel like I'm enjoying my time otherwise what is the point?

When I was staying home I was hugely depressed. I have very few friends in Boulder/Denver and none that I could just call up at noon on a tuesday to go and hang out ... I would sit at home or go to the gym and then face 7+ hours alone until my DH got home, exhausted from work and ready for bed.

Not the life I want to lead. It made me sad, depressed and it made us fight all the time. I hated not having my own money. When DH and I met in Australia I was earning more than him, had a house, a car... was totally independent... not having that freedom mentally is very difficult for me.


----------



## RobertRedford

I totally get that, Amelia. I hope everything works in your favor so you can get your :bfp: soon! 

someone is eating something in the office and it smells really strongly of cat food. I am so disgusted. ha ha


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls, have any of you experiences a tender cervix which is slightly painful during :sex: around ovulation?


----------



## frsttimemama

So totally had Chinese for lunch. I was soooo craving it after you all had it the other night!! Not what I should be eating, but I will live. Making a dish along the lines of stuffed cabbage for dinner, except the stuffing is on the outside instead. Will be good to have leftovers since I will probably be working a lot this week. At least that will help with the waiting. If I found out I was pregnant at 3 weeks 4 days last time, does anyone have any idea how many DPO that would have been?


----------



## RobertRedford

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls, have any of you experiences a tender cervix which is slightly painful during :sex: around ovulation?

yup- I haven't been able to pinpoint when it happens, but yes! It isnt constant though, it happens sporadically during my cycle.


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> So totally had Chinese for lunch. I was soooo craving it after you all had it the other night!! Not what I should be eating, but I will live. Making a dish along the lines of stuffed cabbage for dinner, except the stuffing is on the outside instead. Will be good to have leftovers since I will probably be working a lot this week. At least that will help with the waiting. If I found out I was pregnant at 3 weeks 4 days last time, does anyone have any idea how many DPO that would have been?

If you had a 28 day cycle, and you O'd on cd 14, 3w4d would translate into 10 or 11 dpo I believe.


----------



## frsttimemama

Totally get where you are coming from. I need to work, too. Not only for financial reasons, but for my self worth. I have to feel like I am contributing at home AND to society. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> So totally had Chinese for lunch. I was soooo craving it after you all had it the other night!! Not what I should be eating, but I will live. Making a dish along the lines of stuffed cabbage for dinner, except the stuffing is on the outside instead. Will be good to have leftovers since I will probably be working a lot this week. At least that will help with the waiting. If I found out I was pregnant at 3 weeks 4 days last time, does anyone have any idea how many DPO that would have been?
> 
> If you had a 28 day cycle, and you O'd on cd 14, 3w4d would translate into 10 or 11 dpo I believe.Click to expand...

Okay. I have no idea how long my cycle was. I had an AF in June and nothing til I found out I was pregnant in late October. Blah. Lol


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls, have any of you experiences a tender cervix which is slightly painful during :sex: around ovulation?

I did this cycle and I know Morgan did as well.

AFM, feeling pretty nauseous right now :sick:


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> I totally get that, Amelia. I hope everything works in your favor so you can get your :bfp: soon!
> 
> someone is eating something in the office and it smells really strongly of cat food. I am so disgusted. ha ha

Thanks so much- not many of my friends are very supportive or understand. They have all worked the same job since they left college and they don't understand the challenges associated with TV life and how you can't just "get a job somewhere else". DH and I argued about it for ages and ages and that's when I moved back to Boulder. But I kept getting job offers in LA and although I applied and networked my ass off in Denver nothing came of it. I still get periodic "we are considering you're application" emails from people and it drives me nuts.

I'm crampy a little this morning. I can't tell what is going on but the longer this goes on the more I feel like it's AF and not BFP :( barely holding it together today at work.


----------



## frsttimemama

And I don't know when I usually O. This cycle was CD 20. Last cycle I have no idea because I had just had my son. Guess it's a secret ;) Thank you for trying to help me though!


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> Totally get where you are coming from. I need to work, too. Not only for financial reasons, but for my self worth. I have to feel like I am contributing at home AND to society. :)

YES!! I tried to fill my days up with things - at first it was lovely - nail salon, hair salon, coffees, staying at home watching Apple TV, walking the dogs.. and then it got lonely. I have always been extraordinarily busy since I was a kid.I used to dance 6 days a week, plus school, plus learning the violin... I love that feeling of always being busy and having something that would challenge my mind and body each day. 

I just need so badly to feel like I'm contributing and my industry is so unforgiving when it comes to stepping out and having kids so I wanted to try to get as much of a network and as much of a name with credits as possible before we started trying so that when I tried to go back to work after a baby I would still have people willing to hire me. I work ongoing full time now but I'm only one step away from freelance which is what I have been for the past 1.5 years and freelance is so unstable. If no one hires you you have no work and there is nothing you can do.


----------



## pdxmom

Amelia...im sorry your having such a bad day hun...hugs to u ....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA!!!!

AFM - temp dropped this morning....af shud b here im guessing tomorrow...15dpo today...goin to my dr app in half hr to get my clomid refill... im pretty sure i didnt get preg this cycle bcos i od on right where i dont have a tube...my dr did tell me tht sometimes the other fallopian tube catches the egg but tht doesnt happen always...ive managed to keep myself together thinking tht this is wat happened...waiting to try again the next cycle :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, I can't wait for you to test! IB and nausea?! wooohooo


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Ash, I can't wait for you to test! IB and nausea?! wooohooo

Lol I know. I'm thinking I'll probably test Thursday. Most of what I've read shows people getting BFPs about 3-4 days after they had spotting. I might test earlier if I end up getting a nice temp spike or really good symptoms or something


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy birthday kara!!!

and yeah, asm you better test soon, thursday? i don't think we can wait that long :)


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> happy birthday kara!!!
> 
> and yeah, asm you better test soon, thursday? i don't think we can wait that long :)

Lol I know, I'm going to have trouble waiting that long too, but I'd rather see those lines a few days later than no lines tomorrow lol


----------



## VivianJean

It hurts to sneeze. I just sneezed and my stupid ovary felt like the sneeze was a knif jamming me in the guts. WTH is going on?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Just got my blood drawn, can't wait for my progesterone results :)


----------



## VivianJean

Nichole - good luck lady! xx


----------



## jury3

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA!!!!

Nichole- Can't wait to hear your results!

I'm getting beta done today, find out tomorrow. Then again on wed find out thurs. Then they'll call me next tues to schedule my first apt between 7-9 weeks.


----------



## NDTaber9211

So exciting Julie!


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Just got my blood drawn, can't wait for my progesterone results :)

woohoo can't wait to see your results hun! 



jury3 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARA!!!!
> 
> Nichole- Can't wait to hear your results!
> 
> I'm getting beta done today, find out tomorrow. Then again on wed find out thurs. Then they'll call me next tues to schedule my first apt between 7-9 weeks.

YAY :) Can't wait to see what your numbers are!! seriously, still over here just giddy for you. This thread has been amazingly lucky this month!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Julie!! Can't wait to hear the results!

Nichole, hope your progesterone is nice and high!

Amelia, sorry your body is being super crazy :( I really think you should try maca next cycle if AF shows, I remember you mentioning you have thyroid issues? I read that it helps with thyroid in addition to fertility. You might try looking into it or asking your doctor what he/she thinks. Can't hurt to check into it anyway. I just know that I'm happy I took it because I had my first normal cycle in over 3 months.


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Yay Julie!! Can't wait to hear the results!
> 
> Nichole, hope your progesterone is nice and high!
> 
> Amelia, sorry your body is being super crazy :( I really think you should try maca next cycle if AF shows, I remember you mentioning you have thyroid issues? I read that it helps with thyroid in addition to fertility. You might try looking into it or asking your doctor what he/she thinks. Can't hurt to check into it anyway. I just know that I'm happy I took it because I had my first normal cycle in over 3 months.

What is it? My only concern is that it has taken over 6 months to get my thyroid levels normal again and my doc refused to give permission to try in that time.. now it's not like we didnt... we did and felt guilty the whole time but on the balance of things we figured as long as I was high the danger was for me and not the baby (it's only bad for the baby when I'm low)... and I was seeing her every 4-6 weeks so it was a strategic risk.

I'll have to call and ask her what she things - she is so crotchety (but in a good way lol)


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Yay Julie!! Can't wait to hear the results!
> 
> Nichole, hope your progesterone is nice and high!
> 
> Amelia, sorry your body is being super crazy :( I really think you should try maca next cycle if AF shows, I remember you mentioning you have thyroid issues? I read that it helps with thyroid in addition to fertility. You might try looking into it or asking your doctor what he/she thinks. Can't hurt to check into it anyway. I just know that I'm happy I took it because I had my first normal cycle in over 3 months.
> 
> What is it? My only concern is that it has taken over 6 months to get my thyroid levels normal again and my doc refused to give permission to try in that time.. now it's not like we didnt... we did and felt guilty the whole time but on the balance of things we figured as long as I was high the danger was for me and not the baby (it's only bad for the baby when I'm low)... and I was seeing her every 4-6 weeks so it was a strategic risk.
> 
> I'll have to call and ask her what she things - she is so crotchety (but in a good way lol)Click to expand...

It's maca root, a natural supplement I take it in capsule form, 500mg a day. But, if you've finally gotten your thyroid under control and it's balanced now then you might not want to try it. Don't want to risk throwing it off balance again. I know how much the thyroid can screw with your body. My ex had hyperthyroidism, really rare in men but he was one of the lucky few and it screwed with his body big time.


----------



## VivianJean

I'll chat to the doc! I made an appoint to see my gyn and I think i'm going to try to get into an endo-fertility specialist in the next few weeks. Will make calls this afternoon. I'm so done with this. I want to know why I'm broken.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> I'll chat to the doc! I made an appoint to see my gyn and I think i'm going to try to get into an endo-fertility specialist in the next few weeks. Will make calls this afternoon. I'm so done with this. I want to know why I'm broken.

Well I hope that they'll be able to give you the answers you need and help get your body back on track!


AFM, I think I'm gonna break before Thursday...Wednesday maybe? Damn POAS addiction....


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> I'll chat to the doc! I made an appoint to see my gyn and I think i'm going to try to get into an endo-fertility specialist in the next few weeks. Will make calls this afternoon. I'm so done with this. I want to know why I'm broken.
> 
> Well I hope that they'll be able to give you the answers you need and help get your body back on track!
> 
> 
> AFM, I think I'm gonna break before Thursday...Wednesday maybe? Damn POAS addiction....Click to expand...

It's a really bad addition! Wed would be 10dpo? 

I'm trying to hold out until Saturday, still. I have no HPT's and I'm going to try not to buy any until Friday at the earliest. I may order them just to make me wait longer.


----------



## morganwhite7

I feel strangely detached from you all, and it's sad.. I miss being a super chatter on here.. Lol. 

Brunette- YES! I think cervix/sex pain is a great sign for an approaching O.. I had it this cycle as well as the SAME cervix pain @ 9DPO, when I would have been implanting. I think it is due to the cervix changing positions. (Actually I know FOR SURE in my case, felt it after and it had DISAPPEARED!)

Sandy- I got my BFP at 3+4, 10DPO :)

Nichole- LIKE WITH JULIE, DO NOT be discouraged by an hCG of 2 or whatever.. You haven't had a chance to implant yet!!! But FX'd for lovely high prog :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> I'll chat to the doc! I made an appoint to see my gyn and I think i'm going to try to get into an endo-fertility specialist in the next few weeks. Will make calls this afternoon. I'm so done with this. I want to know why I'm broken.
> 
> Well I hope that they'll be able to give you the answers you need and help get your body back on track!
> 
> 
> AFM, I think I'm gonna break before Thursday...Wednesday maybe? Damn POAS addiction....Click to expand...
> 
> It's a really bad addition! Wed would be 10dpo?
> 
> I'm trying to hold out until Saturday, still. I have no HPT's and I'm going to try not to buy any until Friday at the earliest. I may order them just to make me wait longer.Click to expand...

I really was going to wait until Saturday, I had every intention to lol, but now that i had spotting at 7dpo i just don't think I'd be able to do it. And I have 20 ICs in my cupboard calling my name


----------



## VivianJean

More blood when I checked my CP - this time quite pink. I think I'm getting my AF now. I'm trying not to cry at work.


----------



## morganwhite7

Omg Ashlee you HAVE to be freakin STOKED! Lol I am too excited for you.

Hugs to Amelia (btw that name is too pretty) and hoping that it isn't truly HER!!!!! :hugs: :af:


----------



## VivianJean

pretty sure it is... and i want to punch everyone today- my office made is chewing gum really loudly and i want to ram it down her throat. i just want to go home. Both my dogs are sick and I spent last night cleaning up after them. I just want to go home and sleep. I hate my life and i feel like i'm being punished for bad decisions in the past.


----------



## goldstns

Megan- Thanks!!! I don't know what I am feeling. Nothing too obvious to me. Little jabs here and there, but I make myself think they are gas bubbles or stretching ligaments. I have a US tomorrow and hopefully she is active so I can see her move and hopefully feel it at the same time so I know what I am feeling. 

Vivan- I am sorry you are feeling so down. Unfortunately I don't know anything about the TV industry. If you were to say science I would try to help you out. Im sorry things are so difficult for you right now!

AFM, DH just got a call from HR offering him the fed job. Now he is in salary negotiation, which he HATES doing. So I have to keep encouraging him. Plus his boss that he has to negotiated with isn't being too welcoming right now. HR and DH decided that he would like to start on Sept 9th (which is what we were hoping for)... now if we can just decided to a salary that everyone is happy with!


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Omg Ashlee you HAVE to be freakin STOKED! Lol I am too excited for you.
> 
> Hugs to Amelia (btw that name is too pretty) and hoping that it isn't truly HER!!!!! :hugs: :af:

Thanks! I'm trying to not get too excited, it's definitely a great sign but I'm not putting too much faith in it yet. I'm a little freaked out lol, if I get my bfp I'll probably be a total mess worrying about another m/c. I REALLY would hate for it to happen again since it will break my heart and it took so long for me to regulate enough to since last time which would mean more months of trying. Just really hope that in a few days I'll get some beautiful pink lines and have a nice sticky bean in there.



VivianJean said:


> pretty sure it is... and i want to punch everyone today- my office made is chewing gum really loudly and i want to ram it down her throat. i just want to go home. Both my dogs are sick and I spent last night cleaning up after them. I just want to go home and sleep. I hate my life and i feel like i'm being punished for bad decisions in the past.

I HATE gum( people think i'm crazy for this)and listening to people chew it totally disgusts me. Like I want to rip my hair out because it makes me cringe. Basically like nails on a chalkboard lol so I know how you feel on that end. SOrry about your puppies :( and your bad day.


----------



## morganwhite7

"so I can see her move and hopefully feel it at the same time"

Nikki- That was the COOLEST thing I ever remember from my pregnancy (my last ultrasound was the gender scan, we lost him @ 37 weeks so hadn't seen him since..). They let us watch for a minute, I saw AND FELT a big poke and from that day on it was a POKEFEST! Lol anyways I'm sure you'll enjoy the scan tomorrow, update us w/ a cute lil alien pic plz :)

Ashlee- I hope so too, I am still in the MC dread phase.. it's HORRIBLE. And I have 2 weeks to go. As I'm sure you know.. being done TTC is wonderful but the waiting DOES NOT stop there!!!


----------



## clynn11

Ash- you're strong. If I had 20 ICs and spotting i'd probably be testing every day after lmao.

Happy birthday Kara!!!

Amelia- so sorry you're feeling so down hun, I can only imagine how hard it is being away from DH. I really hope it's not AF :hugs:

Julie & Nichole- FX for awesome test results!


----------



## RobertRedford

Ladies, anyone know what I am talking about--There is another forum where people went and posted their dpo symptoms leading up to bfp's? I tried googling it and came up with nothing..

nvm found it. twoweekwait.com


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I can't wait for you to test! IB and nausea?! wooohooo
> 
> Lol I know. I'm thinking I'll probably test Thursday. Most of what I've read shows people getting BFPs about 3-4 days after they had spotting. I might test earlier if I end up getting a nice temp spike or really good symptoms or somethingClick to expand...

Happy for you Ashlee! :happydance:


----------



## asmcsm

I'm subscribed to a thread on here like that. If it ended in AF the posts are turned red and BFPs are turned green.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ms-dpo-af-bfp-please-read-first-post-137.html


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ash- you're strong. If I had 20 ICs and spotting i'd probably be testing every day after lmao.
> 
> Happy birthday Kara!!!
> 
> Amelia- so sorry you're feeling so down hun, I can only imagine how hard it is being away from DH. I really hope it's not AF :hugs:
> 
> Julie & Nichole- FX for awesome test results!

Lol, I'm trying, it's hard. But I REALLY hate seeing BFNs. Every time it hurts a little more.



prgirl_11 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Ash, I can't wait for you to test! IB and nausea?! wooohooo
> 
> Lol I know. I'm thinking I'll probably test Thursday. Most of what I've read shows people getting BFPs about 3-4 days after they had spotting. I might test earlier if I end up getting a nice temp spike or really good symptoms or somethingClick to expand...
> 
> Happy for you Ashlee! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! Hopefully I'll get that BFP and have something to be REALLY happy about!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I'm subscribed to a thread on here like that. If it ended in AF the posts are turned red and BFPs are turned green.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ms-dpo-af-bfp-please-read-first-post-137.html

Thanks! I'll check it out!


----------



## morganwhite7

Holy crap you guys, that link is DA BOMB!

Lol I obsessed over it this month. And the last. Haha you will be entertained for hours!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Holy crap you guys, that link is DA BOMB!
> 
> Lol I obsessed over it this month. And the last. Haha you will be entertained for hours!!!

Good thing its slow at work today. I can't stop reading it!

I was SO grouchy last night. Poor OH! I snapped at him like 3 times. damn hormones.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap you guys, that link is DA BOMB!
> 
> Lol I obsessed over it this month. And the last. Haha you will be entertained for hours!!!
> 
> Good thing its slow at work today. I can't stop reading it!
> 
> I was SO grouchy last night. Poor OH! I snapped at him like 3 times. damn hormones.Click to expand...

 Haha that was me yesterday morning. Looking back, I feel bad for DH but at the time he was just annoying lmao


----------



## NDTaber9211

Morgan- I dont think they are hcg testing, just progesterone

Vivian- So sorry if the :witch: is getting you. :hugs: Talk to your doc and see what they can do to help. 

I am obsessively checking my e-mail for my results already :haha:. I am just so curious what it is! While we were at the doctors office I was complaining about it being super hot and dh is like 'Uh babe... it's actually kind of chilly in here'. I'm taking that as a good sign :)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap you guys, that link is DA BOMB!
> 
> Lol I obsessed over it this month. And the last. Haha you will be entertained for hours!!!
> 
> Good thing its slow at work today. I can't stop reading it!
> 
> I was SO grouchy last night. Poor OH! I snapped at him like 3 times. damn hormones.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that was me yesterday morning. Looking back, I feel bad for DH but at the time he was just annoying lmaoClick to expand...

Oh, OH was too! It was late (11pm, for me at least) and I was having trouble falling asleep, so I asked him to turn the TV off, or just go watch TV in the living room. He got grumpy with me and I kind of just went off on him. whoops.


----------



## VivianJean

I'm going to email my contacts back in Boulder/Denver to see if I can get a lead on a job. Im so depressed and a little scared to be at home by myself at the moment. Nothing is interesting to me. Normally I'm a bounce out of bed and walk the dogs/go to the gym/ cook breakfast etc person. I can barely function right now.


----------



## VivianJean

I'm sorry, I'm going to step aside for a bit. You ladies should all be enjoying your BFPs and cross hairs and symptoms without me over here in the corner.


----------



## NDTaber9211

:( I am so sorry you are feeling so cruddy :( I wish I could help you feel better. Take a BnB break if it helps but we will always be here for ya when you want to come back :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

hey ladies, just popping in to remind you of something that i just thought of: julie's progesterone was 10.1 this cycle. and she was *medicated*! so this means that DONT ALWAYS RELY on the NUMBERS - because while yes, you want "good" numbers, it doesnt mean you're out if you dont have them! mine was a 14 this cycle, and another cycle it was 22, so i just wanted to remind everyone about that. the end :)


----------



## morganwhite7

I was going to say the same to Nichole.. Even if your prog is low that is NO indicator that you're out (as we saw w/ Julie).. SINCE your egg is still floating around ;)


----------



## clynn11

Amelia- we have ALL hit those walls where we feel like it just is never going to happen! Don't feel bad for it! :hugs: It's going to happen! Can you get vacay time from your job and just go hang out with hubby for a few weeks to relax and clear your mind?? It sounds like you just need to be close to him right now :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee- I was told (and did myself) tested 2 days after IB spotting. So I spotted on a Monday (around lunch time) and I tested on Wed FMU and got a great BFP! I did test with 2 different brand tests to make sure it wasn't an evap line.


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> hey ladies, just popping in to remind you of something that i just thought of: julie's progesterone was 10.1 this cycle. and she was *medicated*! so this means that DONT ALWAYS RELY on the NUMBERS - because while yes, you want "good" numbers, it doesnt mean you're out if you dont have them! mine was a 14 this cycle, and another cycle it was 22, so i just wanted to remind everyone about that. the end :)

That's true. I believe Kara's was around 10 as well. 



goldstns said:


> Ashlee- I was told (and did myself) tested 2 days after IB spotting. So I spotted on a Monday (around lunch time) and I tested on Wed FMU and got a great BFP! I did test with 2 different brand tests to make sure it wasn't an evap line.

Yea, I've been secretly debating with myself today whether to test tomorrow lol. I was looking at FF charts that had IB and a lot got positives 2 days after IB.


----------



## clynn11

SEE ASHLEE!!!! Test! ;) ;) ;) lmao.


----------



## RobertRedford

I want you to test, but I'm going to say wait as long as you can!


----------



## morganwhite7

BE CAREFUL ASHLEE lol.. But of COURSE I would love to see a test too :) :) :)

Lol we are so bad..


----------



## clynn11

Yeah... sorry... I suck at supporting people to wait... I mean, I support you all no matter what but I am very bad at not encouraging people to test early lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm not worried about my level, just curious. I was talking to DH about julies lvls and how if its low that doesn't mean bad.


----------



## BubsMom17

Hi chatty ladies! I took me forever to catch up!!! Jeeez!

JULIE!!! CONGRATULATIONS! I AM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU! <3

Nikki - You are half-way there, hun! Can you believe it! You are looking preggo, mommy!

Happy birthday Kara! <3


----------



## asmcsm

You guys are seriously the worst at getting me to wait lmao. Yesterday and this morning I was hard set on Thursday and then it went to Wednesday...and now Tuesday...what will i do with the lot of you! Peer pressure to the max! lol


----------



## clynn11

Hahahaha oh might as well just test now for fun ;) Maybe you'll get the earliest BFP on the thread! Ooooooooooo lol


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Hahahaha oh might as well just test now for fun ;) Maybe you'll get the earliest BFP on the thread! Ooooooooooo lol

I think testing tomorrow with an IC might be pointless, I'd probably have to get an FRER. I hate spending money on those things when I have 20 ICs in my cupboard lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Lmao Cassidy I second that ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Nichole, crossing my fingers for awesome progesterone results for you!

I am crossing my fingers so tight for a BFP.. I O'd, and we covered our BD bases -- Wednesday, Thursday, Friday (O day!), Saturay, AND Sunday. Hubby is probably happy to be getting out of town. I don't know whether to mention that I O'd to him or not.. I kinda want to. We have no secrets and are very open, but I am actually a lot more scared thanI thought I would be. It's weird.


----------



## RobertRedford

I am reading the symptoms by DPO thread, someone is saying that they got a faint :bfp: on an IC at 3dpo! whhhaaat.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I am reading the symptoms by DPO thread, someone is saying that they got a faint :bfp: on an IC at 3dpo! whhhaaat.

thats crazy talk. only way that would be possible is if she o'd earlier than she thought or its an evap


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I am reading the symptoms by DPO thread, someone is saying that they got a faint :bfp: on an IC at 3dpo! whhhaaat.
> 
> thats crazy talk. only way that would be possible is if she o'd earlier than she thought or its an evapClick to expand...

I know! Crazy. (although, I wouldnt mind a bfp at 3dpo...)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I am reading the symptoms by DPO thread, someone is saying that they got a faint :bfp: on an IC at 3dpo! whhhaaat.
> 
> thats crazy talk. only way that would be possible is if she o'd earlier than she thought or its an evapClick to expand...
> 
> I know! Crazy. (although, I wouldnt mind a bfp at 3dpo...)Click to expand...

Right?! Easiest TWW ever lmao


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ashlee- I'd just use the ic's to subdue your poas addiction and use a frer in a few days.


----------



## frsttimemama

And totally agree with Mirolee. Numbers don't always count.. and I don't buy into statistics much anymore either.. ANYTHING is possible :)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Thanks ladies for all the birthday wishes!!

It's been a great day and I've now been banshed to our upstairs so DH can cook me dinner...which is exciting and a bit scary at the same time!! Lol

Amelia- so sorry about bfn and feeling low, we've all been there and were here for you!!

Ashlee-I'm excited to see some tests!!

Nichole-can't wait for progesterone results!!

Lets gets some more August BFPs ladies!!!


----------



## clynn11

Dh just so randomly attacked me and bd'd lol. Soooo glad he is feeling better finally. :)


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ashlee- I'd just use the ic's to subdue your poas addiction and use a frer in a few days.

Yea, probably a good idea. I just hate seeing bfns



Disneybaby26 said:


> Thanks ladies for all the birthday wishes!!
> 
> It's been a great day and I've now been banshed to our upstairs so DH can cook me dinner...which is exciting and a bit scary at the same time!! Lol
> 
> Amelia- so sorry about bfn and feeling low, we've all been there and were here for you!!
> 
> Ashlee-I'm excited to see some tests!!
> 
> Nichole-can't wait for progesterone results!!
> 
> Lets gets some more August BFPs ladies!!!

Thanks! I'm dying to POAS lol



clynn11 said:


> Dh just so randomly attacked me and bd'd lol. Soooo glad he is feeling better finally. :)

Lol let's hope he has the same enthusiasm next month around o if you dont get a surprise bfp this time!


----------



## VivianJean

small mercy - got home at lunch and the dogs haven't made another mess for me to clean up and one even ate a little boiled rice. Thank goodness.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeesh........... My levels were 9.9.... I am trying to stay positive because of Julie but geeze.... that's a low number.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Yeesh........... My levels were 9.9.... I am trying to stay positive because of Julie but geeze.... that's a low number.

There are so many factors involved, I wouldn't worry! Low numbers _could_ be indicative of no O, but that doesn't mean anything for sure! 

I've read somewhere that the time of day and eating can affect progesterone levels. If i remember correctly, you want to have the test done in the am before eating, since it can decline after you eat?


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Dh just so randomly attacked me and bd'd lol. Soooo glad he is feeling better finally. :)

don't know how i missed this. aweesssomee. keep it up during this month!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My doctor said I didn't have to be fasting for the lab so I did eat breakfast. I read that anything 5 and under is considered no ovulation so at least I did ovulate! I also just read a few things about women with my progesterone level getting pregnant and its sticking so I feel better. I was just shocked to see it under 10


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> Yeesh........... My levels were 9.9.... I am trying to stay positive because of Julie but geeze.... that's a low number.

Nichole - Remember the body takes some time to adjust to the clomid...wat does ur doc think of the number??not strong enuf o or no o??? but dont lose hope for this mth...even if u do get preg they can always put u on progesterone to help...alls still gud :thumbup:


----------



## asmcsm

With your temps, I was sure you O'd Nichole, even without the progesterone test there was an obvious thermal shift. But 9.9 is pretty good considering you hadn't O'd in like 3 cycles right? ANd you were only barely under 10, I'm sure they'll look even better next month if you don't get a bfp this month.

AFM, my stomach has felt like a bottomless pit all day and I keep snacking thinking it will stop feeling like that but it doesn't and yet I'm still nauseous even though I have increased appetite jeez. It's not like super nauseous anymore, just like a little queezy.


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> With your temps, I was sure you O'd Nichole, even without the progesterone test there was an obvious thermal shift. But 9.9 is pretty good considering you hadn't O'd in like 3 cycles right? ANd you were only barely under 10, I'm sure they'll look even better next month if you don't get a bfp this month.
> 
> AFM, my stomach has felt like a bottomless pit all day and I keep snacking thinking it will stop feeling like that but it doesn't and yet I'm still nauseous even though I have increased appetite jeez. It's not like super nauseous anymore, just like a little queezy.

Just test already :haha:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-I am so sorry you are feeling down! I understand if you want to take a break from bnb, but we are here to support you when you want to talk/vent or share. 
Brunette-Sometimes I get pain during bd the day after a positive opk. 
Afm: I went shopping today and saw tons of baby stuff on sale, I abstained. But I did buy a cute dress for this weekend later I realized I will have af then and I maybe to bloated to wear it. Dang my luck.


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> With your temps, I was sure you O'd Nichole, even without the progesterone test there was an obvious thermal shift. But 9.9 is pretty good considering you hadn't O'd in like 3 cycles right? ANd you were only barely under 10, I'm sure they'll look even better next month if you don't get a bfp this month.
> 
> AFM, my stomach has felt like a bottomless pit all day and I keep snacking thinking it will stop feeling like that but it doesn't and yet I'm still nauseous even though I have increased appetite jeez. It's not like super nauseous anymore, just like a little queezy.
> 
> Just test already :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Definitely Oed, I'm not worried about that. I'm just worried about not being sticky enough for the bean. I haven't heard from my doctor yet. I just got the results through email from the lab. My doctor will probably be emailing me herself in another hour or so


----------



## NDTaber9211

So, yeah, hooray for ovulated for the first time in like 4-5 months! :happydance:


----------



## pdxmom

NDTaber9211 said:


> Definitely Oed, I'm not worried about that. I'm just worried about not being sticky enough for the bean. I haven't heard from my doctor yet. I just got the results through email from the lab. My doctor will probably be emailing me herself in another hour or so

Dont worry abt the success...loads of ppl r put on progesterone supplements if their levels r initially low...just keep your chin up girl...ur looking gud :) the only reason i asked was bcos my doc wants to c a level of at least 15 on a medicated cycle....in order to consider it strong enuf...but oing itself is half battle won :)


----------



## RobertRedford

woooohoo Nichole!


45 minutes left of work. blah i just wanna be home.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Nichole!! 
Amanda-I am still waiting for dh to get home! He is late from a call.


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Seriously, that is only .2 under mine! I read a lot of posts about girls with like 5 something that ended up with bfps too, so I really think different doctors just slap different numbers in there to say what they think means you O'd. Looking at your chart, you definitely O'd and it looks great! You could easily be preggo with that number. 
Plus, like Sonia said, it takes time to regulate. The fact that you O'd the first month on it, even if no bfp happens, it's still a great thing!
Either way, I'm happy for you! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> So, yeah, hooray for ovulated for the first time in like 4-5 months! :happydance:

I'm so excited for you, just as I'm so excited for me for O'ing. Haha. One little step at a time I guess!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've read that progesterone levels rise 7-10dpo and most ladies get tested at 7dpo yet I went at 6dpo. Maybe my progesterone will be rising tomorrow!


----------



## jury3

That could also be totally true Nichole...I really have high hopes for you! lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Julie, I am nitpicking everything right now. I cant help myself!!


----------



## jury3

So, I'm 14 dpo. AF is officially due tomorrow/Wednesday. I've been pretty crampy up until today. No bleeding, which I usually get spotting by now. It's just weird...I'm prepared for AF at any moment lol Took an internet cheapie this morning FMU and again this afternoon (after a 4 hour hold) and this afternoon's is just as dark, maybe darker. That's making me feel better. I just don't feel pregnant. At least I felt crampy/bloated the last few days...I feel basically nothing right now. I just need Oct 21st to get here (when I officially enter the 2nd trimester...that sounds really weird)...


----------



## jury3

P.S. I feel kind of bad posting here, bc I don't want to seem like I'm flaunting it or anything. I really, really hope no one takes it that way...I just don't know where else to post :( I talk to you girls about most everything! If anyone wants me to shut up, just tell me, please! I will not be offended...


----------



## Cowgirl07

Julie-I know I have told the other girls this, but if you leave I will be really upset! I am truly happy for you and your wife. Maybe slightly jealous, but I am ready to hear your progress and can't wait for bump pics!


----------



## frsttimemama

jury3 said:


> P.S. I feel kind of bad posting here, bc I don't want to seem like I'm flaunting it or anything. I really, really hope no one takes it that way...I just don't know where else to post :( I talk to you girls about most everything! If anyone wants me to shut up, just tell me, please! I will not be offended...

It doesn't bother me a bit. Honestly. I'm happy for you. Hopefully, we'll all get our turns! :) And I know what you mean about not feeling pregnant.. it will take a bit to wrap your head around it. But, you will! It took me awhile for it to seem real, too. Then it took me awhile to wrap my mind around not being pregnant anymore.. funny how that works! :)


----------



## pdxmom

jury3 said:


> P.S. I feel kind of bad posting here, bc I don't want to seem like I'm flaunting it or anything. I really, really hope no one takes it that way...I just don't know where else to post :( I talk to you girls about most everything! If anyone wants me to shut up, just tell me, please! I will not be offended...

Oh julie...dont b stupid :dohh: it makes me jealous ure i wont deny it but honestly makes me happy too ( i am happy for u ) and wen u girls say things abt your on going pregnancies i tune myself to c the light at the end of the tunnel...it feels soo much better this mth tht soo many of u got bfps ( sure i had my share of bad days in between all of them ) but this mth feels much better than the previous ones where everyone would just ss and then all just start a new cycle...it feels gud to know tht its happening and ur part of the group its happening for...obviously we cant b left out right so it will happen for the rest of us too...so all u preggos better not leave us ... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## clynn11

It doesn't bother me at all either! We have supported each other through so much, I would hope we are all happy for those getting BFPs. And I hope to join you guys! Lol. I know the heartbreak of having AF, and maybe little bits of jealousy that it's not me that's pregnant- but I still love hearing about how your pregnancies are going :)


----------



## jury3

Thanks girls! 

I was googling "when will I feel pregnant" last night and so many people said they didn't feel it until around the time of kicks...is that true!!!!! That's so far away! 

What profile pic do you girls see for me? I tried to change it to my FRERs but I don't see it...


----------



## jury3

Awwww, I seriously can't wait til you girls join us on this side of the fence, greener grass or on the dark side...however you want to look at it lol I just hope you take it as a sign of hope! I really did not think it would happen for me this month and I felt like I would never see that 2nd pink line. I keep going in to look at my tests and make sure they didn't disappear lol (P.S. If you do digis, they disappear after 24 hours...I was very sad to see it go)
I hate that once you get a bfp, you're in this weird limbo for a while. Am I really pregnant? Am I going to stay that way? I won't have a doc apt for weeks...I don't feel pregnant or look pregnant. What am I going to do with myself until my first appointment?!?!


----------



## prgirl_11

Nichole, stay positive and don't lose hope. Your doctor might just prescribe you a progesterone cream or suppository. There are options so hang in there. :flower:

And hurray for ovulation! Looks like your body is cooperating and that is fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## asmcsm

I get a little jealous too at times but nothing like when someone on Facebook posts. I'm happy for everyone on here that gets their BFPs, whereas when someone on Facebook does I want to scream and punch things and unfriendly them lol. But everyone on here deserves it so much and has tried so hard. I would be sad if everyone moved on after getting their BFPs.


----------



## prgirl_11

jury3 said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> I was googling "when will I feel pregnant" last night and so many people said they didn't feel it until around the time of kicks...is that true!!!!! That's so far away!
> 
> What profile pic do you girls see for me? I tried to change it to my FRERs but I don't see it...

That happened to me too. Make sure you are updating both your avatar and profile pic.


----------



## jury3

Thanks prgirl! That was the trick...


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> I get a little jealous too at times but nothing like when someone on Facebook posts. I'm happy for everyone on here that gets their BFPs, whereas when someone on Facebook does I want to scream and punch things and unfriendly them lol. But everyone on here deserves it so much and has tried so hard. I would be sad if everyone moved on after getting their BFPs.

I know what you mean. My husband's nephew was in the hospital all night. His wife just had their first baby. Am I happy for them, sure. I don't really know them LOL. My cousin had been trying for five hears and was told she would never nave kids. This caused her to fall into a deep depression. She is currently 33 weeks pregnant with baby Grace. I am over the moon for her. God had his hand over her life and rewarded her with such a gift.

Can't wait 'til it's my turn. Until then, putting all my faith in God's perfect timing and chatting it up with lovely ladies such as yourselves! :flower:


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> I get a little jealous too at times but nothing like when someone on Facebook posts. I'm happy for everyone on here that gets their BFPs, whereas when someone on Facebook does I want to scream and punch things and unfriendly them lol. But everyone on here deserves it so much and has tried so hard. I would be sad if everyone moved on after getting their BFPs.

I have to agree with you. I'm happy for the ladies on here that work so hard for these BFP's and deserve it so much as opposed to the ones on Facebook that already have 29 kids, no jobs, party all the time, are lousy parents, they aren't trying, and so many other things or a combination of any of the above things.. SO frustrating and heartbreaking to see. I hate it. But I'm happy to see the ladies get BFP's on here and keep up with how things are going for them.


----------



## VivianJean

Anyone recommend a good fertility specialist in LA? Pref NoHo side of town? I want to know what the hell is going on and whether there is anything I can do. United Health has been masterfully unhelpful (their drop down doenst have "fertility" as a search option WTF) and all the docs I've called have ugly (I can only assume because their personalities are horrid) receptionists who are very unhelpful and dont know anything about what the doctor does. Facepalm. 

Only thing I can do right now to stop myself from crying at work is pretend that I have some sort of control over my life... oh and my boss is 13 weeks preg. FML.


----------



## VivianJean

Failing that I'll go back to conceptions in Denver but it'll mean taking time off work that I don't have (it'll be unpaid leave and I've only just started this job).

Oh and I messaged some networks in Denver today btw about work opportunities - have two "conversations" on the boil. Maybe I can move closer to DH after all.... right?

Again, pseudo sense of control. 

Ok, welling up in the eye-balls :cry:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Don't be silly Julie! Please stay and keep talking about it. Seeing you ladies who have struggles get your :bfp: keeps me hopeful! You all deserve it and I am genuinely happy for everyone.


----------



## NDTaber9211

ACK! I sent an e-mail to my doctor about my level like 2 hours ago and just realized I sent to to my general practice doctor instead! I hope I didn't miss my ob/gyn.


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> ACK! I sent an e-mail to my doctor about my level like 2 hours ago and just realized I sent to to my general practice doctor instead! I hope I didn't miss my ob/gyn.

ouch :(


----------



## frsttimemama

I found this page on the link that ws posted earlier.. some of it is so true!

https://www.twoweekwait.com/articles/what-no-one-told-you-about-trying-to-conceive

Just wanted to share :)


----------



## VivianJean

augh made me cry and then my colleague walked in and I had to pretend I was yawning.... this stuff needs to come with a "NSFW" warning.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nicole-that's a good number for 6dpo I promise!! Women normally test on 7 dpo so it for sure would have been higher!! Yay for the clomid working for you, with minimal side effects, this is a great thing!!! Fx'd for you!!

Julie-try not to worry! I don't feel preggo at all, except for my monster huge rock hard boobs and my 1pm morning sickness everyday lol...give it time :)

Question: have any of you preggos had trouble eating? Not like sickness but like portion wise? I get hungry and have no aversion to the food but then can only eat a couple bites before I feel so full I'll bust! I don't know if it's bc I'm bloated or drinking so much water or what but i remember it happening last time and it makes me feel like a bowling ball!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Hi ladies!!! 

Yay Nichole for o-ing and Yay Sandy for crosshairs! 

Sorry you feel so horrible Vivian. DH used to travel for work and would be gone for months at a time. It was awful. Eventually I gave him an ultimatum bc it was too much of a strain. Luckily he chose us over all the money he made and now he's a cop. I'd rather have him home making decent money than gone making loads of it. And that was before we married or even got engaged. That shit wouldn't fly married...

I've been following along, trying not to post too much though bc I feel bad too but then I remind myself that I am not some crack whore unemployed piece of trash and that I tried for 13 cycles AND I am one of the originals of this thread....so I demand to stay. Even if its in the shadows lol. Honestly I don't even know that I'll officially ever move over to the pregnancy boards. I don't know those people! Y'all have stuck it out with me for awhile, some of you since January! So I'd love to stick around and see everyone get their BFPs. 

I still don't feel preggo. Sometimes I pee on a test at work just to see the two lines lol. My belly is poking out a little and I think it's just bc I'm so thin. I can't even suck it in lol....we have another u/s Wednesday. Hoping everything is all good in there still.


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> Nicole-that's a good number for 6dpo I promise!! Women normally test on 7 dpo so it for sure would have been higher!! Yay for the clomid working for you, with minimal side effects, this is a great thing!!! Fx'd for you!!
> 
> Julie-try not to worry! I don't feel preggo at all, except for my monster huge rock hard boobs and my 1pm morning sickness everyday lol...give it time :)
> 
> Question: have any of you preggos had trouble eating? Not like sickness but like portion wise? I get hungry and have no aversion to the food but then can only eat a couple bites before I feel so full I'll bust! I don't know if it's bc I'm bloated or drinking so much water or what but i remember it happening last time and it makes me feel like a bowling ball!

I had that issue when I was pregnant with my son. I wasn't hungry for months.. then I was STARVED for months. Lol


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-please don't cry, I don't know of any specialist for you. 
PRgirl-I am glad your cousin finally got her rainbow baby and I love the name she will have. 
AFM: I am hungry, starving actually and I had a snack at 5. I am not sure what we will have for dinner since dh went out to the farm.


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Yay Nichole for o-ing and Yay Sandy for crosshairs!
> 
> Sorry you feel so horrible Vivian. DH used to travel for work and would be gone for months at a time. It was awful. Eventually I gave him an ultimatum bc it was too much of a strain. Luckily he chose us over all the money he made and now he's a cop. I'd rather have him home making decent money than gone making loads of it. And that was before we married or even got engaged. That shit wouldn't fly married...
> 
> I've been following along, trying not to post too much though bc I feel bad too but then I remind myself that I am not some crack whore unemployed piece of trash and that I tried for 13 cycles AND I am one of the originals of this thread....so I demand to stay. Even if its in the shadows lol. Honestly I don't even know that I'll officially ever move over to the pregnancy boards. I don't know those people! Y'all have stuck it out with me for awhile, some of you since January! So I'd love to stick around and see everyone get their BFPs.
> 
> I still don't feel preggo. Sometimes I pee on a test at work just to see the two lines lol. My belly is poking out a little and I think it's just bc I'm so thin. I can't even suck it in lol....we have another u/s Wednesday. Hoping everything is all good in there still.

Thanks! I'm super excited, nervous, and scared. Ha. I told hubby about O'ing tonight. He says Cool. Now we wait. Ahh! Wish I had his patience. Always. :)

And I totally (I swear, totally must be my word of the day or something..) feel like you deserved your BFP. You shouldn't feel bad!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- I stuck a test in the toilet bowl after I peed the other day just for fun...kinda. Two lines!! Lol! I'm a weirdoooo.


----------



## VivianJean

TTCaWee1 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Yay Nichole for o-ing and Yay Sandy for crosshairs!
> 
> Sorry you feel so horrible Vivian. DH used to travel for work and would be gone for months at a time. It was awful. Eventually I gave him an ultimatum bc it was too much of a strain. Luckily he chose us over all the money he made and now he's a cop. I'd rather have him home making decent money than gone making loads of it. And that was before we married or even got engaged. That shit wouldn't fly married...
> 
> I've been following along, trying not to post too much though bc I feel bad too but then I remind myself that I am not some crack whore unemployed piece of trash and that I tried for 13 cycles AND I am one of the originals of this thread....so I demand to stay. Even if its in the shadows lol. Honestly I don't even know that I'll officially ever move over to the pregnancy boards. I don't know those people! Y'all have stuck it out with me for awhile, some of you since January! So I'd love to stick around and see everyone get their BFPs.
> 
> I still don't feel preggo. Sometimes I pee on a test at work just to see the two lines lol. My belly is poking out a little and I think it's just bc I'm so thin. I can't even suck it in lol....we have another u/s Wednesday. Hoping everything is all good in there still.

I'm looking for ways to change it. He'd be in LA in a heartbeat if he could find a job and I'd be in Denver if I could find the same. Maybe it's time to quit.... I'm seriously considering it. It just hurts that I have to quit... I worked so hard to get this job. Baby or job, baby or job... I think I need therapy - I can hear my mother in my brain - hypocritical witch telling me I needed to have a career for the first 10 years and now bugging me about having kids... like it's that easy- and she should know, she did IVF for two cycles and lost both.

Anyway - please stay... I know I'm new to this group but I value you veterans and your stories of hope :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I know I'm a baby, but I'm havin a hard time with hubby being out of town. It's the first time I've been alone all night since we lost our little guy, let alone for 3 of them.. My parents were here earlier, and I made supper. That helped a little. We texted and talked on the phone, but I hate hate hate him being gone. He's my best friend and my rock, and really the only reason I didn't lose my mind entirely through this whole thing. At least I have the dog to cuddle with.. lol.


----------



## Cowgirl07

VivianJean said:


> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Yay Nichole for o-ing and Yay Sandy for crosshairs!
> 
> Sorry you feel so horrible Vivian. DH used to travel for work and would be gone for months at a time. It was awful. Eventually I gave him an ultimatum bc it was too much of a strain. Luckily he chose us over all the money he made and now he's a cop. I'd rather have him home making decent money than gone making loads of it. And that was before we married or even got engaged. That shit wouldn't fly married...
> 
> I've been following along, trying not to post too much though bc I feel bad too but then I remind myself that I am not some crack whore unemployed piece of trash and that I tried for 13 cycles AND I am one of the originals of this thread....so I demand to stay. Even if its in the shadows lol. Honestly I don't even know that I'll officially ever move over to the pregnancy boards. I don't know those people! Y'all have stuck it out with me for awhile, some of you since January! So I'd love to stick around and see everyone get their BFPs.
> 
> I still don't feel preggo. Sometimes I pee on a test at work just to see the two lines lol. My belly is poking out a little and I think it's just bc I'm so thin. I can't even suck it in lol....we have another u/s Wednesday. Hoping everything is all good in there still.
> 
> I'm looking for ways to change it. He'd be in LA in a heartbeat if he could find a job and I'd be in Denver if I could find the same. Maybe it's time to quit.... I'm seriously considering it. It just hurts that I have to quit... I worked so hard to get this job. Baby or job, baby or job... I think I need therapy - I can hear my mother in my brain - hypocritical witch telling me I needed to have a career for the first 10 years and now bugging me about having kids... like it's that easy- and she should know, she did IVF for two cycles and lost both.
> 
> Anyway - please stay... I know I'm new to this group but I value you veterans and your stories of hope :)Click to expand...

I don't think it would hurt to talk to someone and maybe drag your husband along. I don't think I could handle my husband being away that much, him traveling for work on occasion is hard enough. (I have some personal history that make being alone at night difficult) I don't think you need a career before you have kids. Granted I don't make as much income as my husband but I was independent when we met, lived in a rental, farmed etc. I still farm but he helps me now. 
I think we all need stories of hope, it makes us think that it will happen!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'd be the same way :hugs: hopefully the time he's away flies by.


----------



## jury3

Kara-LOL to the toilet water testing! I thought about doing that the other day bc I had already dumped my cup...but figured it would be a waste of time this early lol Good to know! lol Right now, I am peeing a little more, have had a few small bouts of nausea and slight cramping. That's it so far. Not noticing any boob changes even though DW swears my nipples are bigger lol. However, I have been feeling the same as you with the eating. I will be really hungry, but then I feel full really fast. 

I agree with Rachel..we've all been in this together, many of us since the beginning of the year and I don't know those other people! You are my "baby board girls" lol

Ok, I will keep my preggo posts to a minimum! I will update on betas tomorrow though!

Dust to all my girls :dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't think you need to keep your preggo post to a minimum Julie. You are my Clomid hope!


----------



## asmcsm

Lol Kara too funny! Not gonna lie, I've thought about doing it before when I feed first thing in the morning and forgot to do it it a cup lmao.

AFM, having the strong urge to punch DH again tonight lol, he's just getting on my nerves so easily


----------



## VivianJean

frsttimemama said:


> I know I'm a baby, but I'm havin a hard time with hubby being out of town. It's the first time I've been alone all night since we lost our little guy, let alone for 3 of them.. My parents were here earlier, and I made supper. That helped a little. We texted and talked on the phone, but I hate hate hate him being gone. He's my best friend and my rock, and really the only reason I didn't lose my mind entirely through this whole thing. At least I have the dog to cuddle with.. lol.

i know how hard it is. I have a housemate but he isn't very useful and I have two dogs and it is lovely snuggling them but when things get darker in my mind I just want to find DH and curl up and cry.

i dont know what it is like for you after losing your little guy, but I think I can relate - not a day goes past that I think I made the wrong decision not going forward with my preg at the time... not saying you had a choice... but rather I feel really empty and I go over and over things in my head that I wish I had known....


----------



## NDTaber9211

Never heard from my doctor. I'm expecting to get an email from her tomorrow. Hopefully in the morning.


----------



## jury3

NDTaber9211 said:


> I don't think you need to keep your preggo post to a minimum Julie. You are my Clomid hope!

Lol Thanks!!! I hope you hear from doc soon! I actually forgot to ask mine if they were worried about my prog levels...I may call in the morning.

I know I don't have to keep things, but I've definitely been very much focused on myself for a few days. I'm not being a very good member of our board lol 

P.S. I have tons of the wondfos, so I'll probably keep testing for a while just because I can! lol


----------



## asmcsm

Just got a bloody nose, last time I had one was during my tww with my last pregnancy. FX good sign!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oooo ashlee things are looking so good for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

FX ashlee-That sounds like a good sign!


----------



## pdxmom

Ashlee wen r u testing?


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, that sounds like a good thing to me! Good luck!!


----------



## asmcsm

Apparently I'm going to start testing with ICs tomorrow lol. Ive been convinced. Not really expecting to see much but I don't really want to buy an frer until I see something on the ICs. I have a digi in the cupboard too for later


----------



## jury3

I could actually see a line better on one of the 99cent tests from Walmart than I could on the cheapie or the FRER. I was shocked. At first I was completely convinced it was an evap until I noticed the light lines on the other 2. I don't know how much luck other people have had with them though...

I don't even know what made me test with all 3...I usually just use the cheapies. I guess bc I had so many tests that I never use I just figured I'd use them up even though I knew I wasn't gonna see anything...lol

Can't wait for you to test!


----------



## asmcsm

That's true, your 99cent test was definitely the darkest


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Apparently I'm going to start testing with ICs tomorrow lol. Ive been convinced. Not really expecting to see much but I don't really want to buy an frer until I see something on the ICs. I have a digi in the cupboard too for later

I'm pretty sure Morgan was the same way as me... our FRER's were much darker than our ICs before AF was late. I guess it depends on your ICs but I'd rather test with a FRER first after my experience this last time around.

Good luck though!!!!


----------



## jury3

Yeah my FRER was darker, but my darkest was First Signal brand at Walmart. Only 99¢.... 
But shit it was 99¢! (Macklemore reference...lol)


----------



## VivianJean

So no Af now.... I had some darker CM, pinkish.... but it's stopped. My ovaries are killing me, I'm so confused. Did anyone else ever have this with off cycles or if they didn't ovulate?


----------



## RobertRedford

Vivian, have you tried looking into someone at cedars? I'm pretty sure they have a good RE program



Disneybaby26 said:


> Nicole-that's a good number for 6dpo I promise!! Women normally test on 7 dpo so it for sure would have been higher!! Yay for the clomid working for you, with minimal side effects, this is a great thing!!! Fx'd for you!!
> 
> Julie-try not to worry! I don't feel preggo at all, except for my monster huge rock hard boobs and my 1pm morning sickness everyday lol...give it time :)
> 
> Question: have any of you preggos had trouble eating? Not like sickness but like portion wise? I get hungry and have no aversion to the food but then can only eat a couple bites before I feel so full I'll bust! I don't know if it's bc I'm bloated or drinking so much water or what but i remember it happening last time and it makes me feel like a bowling ball!

That was like me for my entire pregnancy last time! I was hungry but a few bites would push me over the edge and I felt like a "jelly bean"



jury3 said:


> Yeah my FRER was darker, but my darkest was First Signal brand at Walmart. Only 99¢....
> But shit it was 99¢! (Macklemore reference...lol)

LOL. giggling out loud over here

Ashlee, I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR TESTS!!


My sense of smell is off the charts right now. but, im trying not to get my hopes up! Everything tastes funny, too.


----------



## clynn11

When are YOU testing Amanda????


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> Vivian, have you tried looking into someone at cedars? I'm pretty sure they have a good RE program
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Nicole-that's a good number for 6dpo I promise!! Women normally test on 7 dpo so it for sure would have been higher!! Yay for the clomid working for you, with minimal side effects, this is a great thing!!! Fx'd for you!!
> 
> Julie-try not to worry! I don't feel preggo at all, except for my monster huge rock hard boobs and my 1pm morning sickness everyday lol...give it time :)
> 
> Question: have any of you preggos had trouble eating? Not like sickness but like portion wise? I get hungry and have no aversion to the food but then can only eat a couple bites before I feel so full I'll bust! I don't know if it's bc I'm bloated or drinking so much water or what but i remember it happening last time and it makes me feel like a bowling ball!
> 
> That was like me for my entire pregnancy last time! I was hungry but a few bites would push me over the edge and I felt like a "jelly bean"
> 
> 
> 
> jury3 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my FRER was darker, but my darkest was First Signal brand at Walmart. Only 99¢....
> But shit it was 99¢! (Macklemore reference...lol)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. giggling out loud over here
> 
> Ashlee, I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR TESTS!!
> 
> 
> My sense of smell is off the charts right now. but, im trying not to get my hopes up! Everything tastes funny, too.Click to expand...

Yeah I start my search tomorrow. Already had one reply from AR doc. I'm just in so much pain right now - I sneeze and my ovaries hurt. I have my brick back again.


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Question: have any of you preggos had trouble eating? Not like sickness but like portion wise? I get hungry and have no aversion to the food but then can only eat a couple bites before I feel so full I'll bust! I don't know if it's bc I'm bloated or drinking so much water or what but i remember it happening last time and it makes me feel like a bowling ball!

Last pregnancy and most of this one so far. I've just had an aversion to food in general though. It's worse when I'm feeling super nauseous (obviously) because I feel like eating anything is only going to make it worse.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> When are YOU testing Amanda????

saturday, if i can wait that long!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> When are YOU testing Amanda????
> 
> saturday, if i can wait that long!Click to expand...

no no no, that's nonsense. too far away :(


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> When are YOU testing Amanda????
> 
> saturday, if i can wait that long!Click to expand...
> 
> no no no, that's nonsense. too far away :(Click to expand...

teeeeheee. I don't have any tests, and I'm trying to hold off as long as possible. I may avoid testing early and just go straight for a beta on Friday instead..


----------



## wavescrash

I just want everyone to get a BFP already (obviously so do all of you) so that we can all talk about it together. My March due date thread sucks and I'd like to have people to talk pregnancy with as we're going through it. I'm pretty sure I'm talking to myself in that thread which is totally different from the due date thread with my last pregnancy. I'm still pretty close online friends with half those girls. These ones... not so much.

Tonight I messaged my aunt all about my mom's craziness to see if she'd be willing to step in and say something to her about it. My mom clearly thinks I don't know what I'm talking about/don't know how to be a parent/etc and ignores everything I say anyway so me going to her would be pointless. We're just at a point where neither OH or I trust her to watch the girls alone more than a few minutes at a time. Her drinking is out of hand. It's affecting her physically and mentally. My stepdad's just lazily sitting by letting it happen. Everyone's enabling her by just ignoring it so I'm hoping my aunt is willing to step in and help :/


----------



## wavescrash

It won't let me add a picture in my last post and I'm sure nobody cares but I measured my mom's bottle of rum last night and again tonight to see how much she's drank (since when I first measured it and showed you guys, my stepdad was drinking with her so it looked like a lot more...)

The first black line/amount is what she drank yesterday. The second set/red lines is the amount she drank so far today but she's still going to be up/drinking for another 2-3 hours. I'm not crazy in thinking this is too much for a person to be drinking a day, EVERY single day right?

I feel like when I explain things to someone, they don't think it's as big of an issue as I do so I wonder if OH & I are blowing it out of proportion.
 



Attached Files:







677u.jpg
File size: 97.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> It won't let me add a picture in my last post and I'm sure nobody cares but I measured my mom's bottle of rum last night and again tonight to see how much she's drank (since when I first measured it and showed you guys, my stepdad was drinking with her so it looked like a lot more...)
> 
> The first black line/amount is what she drank yesterday. The second set/red lines is the amount she drank so far today but she's still going to be up/drinking for another 2-3 hours. I'm not crazy in thinking this is too much for a person to be drinking a day, EVERY single day right?
> 
> I feel like when I explain things to someone, they don't think it's as big of an issue as I do so I wonder if OH & I are blowing it out of proportion.

no, that is a lot of alcohol for one person. I would be DRUNK off of that, however, her tolerance is probably really high!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> It won't let me add a picture in my last post and I'm sure nobody cares but I measured my mom's bottle of rum last night and again tonight to see how much she's drank (since when I first measured it and showed you guys, my stepdad was drinking with her so it looked like a lot more...)
> 
> The first black line/amount is what she drank yesterday. The second set/red lines is the amount she drank so far today but she's still going to be up/drinking for another 2-3 hours. I'm not crazy in thinking this is too much for a person to be drinking a day, EVERY single day right?
> 
> I feel like when I explain things to someone, they don't think it's as big of an issue as I do so I wonder if OH & I are blowing it out of proportion.
> 
> no, that is a lot of alcohol for one person. I would be DRUNK off of that, however, her tolerance is probably really high!Click to expand...

If it is, it's from constant drinking. She doesn't act like a stumbling drunk like you'd imagine but you can definitely tell she's been drinking. I just saw her on my way to the bathroom and she was telling me how our one cat found a hole in the ceiling in her smoke room/back room and climbed up there but she can't get her out so just know that she's up there. She opened the door and said "well she's here right now... i had gotten her out." She literally JUST told me 2 seconds before that she couldn't get her out. It's little things like that ALL THE TIME. Saying 2 totally different things right after each other. Like she doesn't even remember what she (or you) just said. Mental lapses basically. But they're happening all the freaking time. Earlier today we were in the kitchen with Hannah & OH was telling me how he gave her this picture of Elmo from her juice box container to carry around and my mom goes, "Yeah... she took all her juice boxes out so I threw away the plastic and gave her the picture of Elmo." Even though she just heard OH say that he gave it to her. She was part of hte conversation but it's like she didn't actually hear what was just said. I don't know if that's a sign of alcoholism but it sure seems like it should be to me.

I'm just worried she's gonna put Hannah down for a nap and forget to take the monitor with her or ever check on her. She'll leave Hannah alone in a room with steak knives on the counter or something. Take her outside and not keep a total eye on her, you know what I mean?


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> It won't let me add a picture in my last post and I'm sure nobody cares but I measured my mom's bottle of rum last night and again tonight to see how much she's drank (since when I first measured it and showed you guys, my stepdad was drinking with her so it looked like a lot more...)
> 
> The first black line/amount is what she drank yesterday. The second set/red lines is the amount she drank so far today but she's still going to be up/drinking for another 2-3 hours. I'm not crazy in thinking this is too much for a person to be drinking a day, EVERY single day right?
> 
> I feel like when I explain things to someone, they don't think it's as big of an issue as I do so I wonder if OH & I are blowing it out of proportion.
> 
> no, that is a lot of alcohol for one person. I would be DRUNK off of that, however, her tolerance is probably really high!Click to expand...
> 
> If it is, it's from constant drinking. She doesn't act like a stumbling drunk like you'd imagine but you can definitely tell she's been drinking. I just saw her on my way to the bathroom and she was telling me how our one cat found a hole in the ceiling in her smoke room/back room and climbed up there but she can't get her out so just know that she's up there. She opened the door and said "well she's here right now... i had gotten her out." She literally JUST told me 2 seconds before that she couldn't get her out. It's little things like that ALL THE TIME. Saying 2 totally different things right after each other. Like she doesn't even remember what she (or you) just said. Mental lapses basically. But they're happening all the freaking time. Earlier today we were in the kitchen with Hannah & OH was telling me how he gave her this picture of Elmo from her juice box container to carry around and my mom goes, "Yeah... she took all her juice boxes out so I threw away the plastic and gave her the picture of Elmo." Even though she just heard OH say that he gave it to her. She was part of hte conversation but it's like she didn't actually hear what was just said. I don't know if that's a sign of alcoholism but it sure seems like it should be to me.
> 
> I'm just worried she's gonna put Hannah down for a nap and forget to take the monitor with her or ever check on her. She'll leave Hannah alone in a room with steak knives on the counter or something. Take her outside and not keep a total eye on her, you know what I mean?Click to expand...

Completely valid concern! The rough part is that approaching her or confronting her about it may blow up and get really volitaile. I wish you the best of luck and I hope it all works out hun :hugs:


----------



## VivianJean

wavescrash said:


> It won't let me add a picture in my last post and I'm sure nobody cares but I measured my mom's bottle of rum last night and again tonight to see how much she's drank (since when I first measured it and showed you guys, my stepdad was drinking with her so it looked like a lot more...)
> 
> The first black line/amount is what she drank yesterday. The second set/red lines is the amount she drank so far today but she's still going to be up/drinking for another 2-3 hours. I'm not crazy in thinking this is too much for a person to be drinking a day, EVERY single day right?
> 
> I feel like when I explain things to someone, they don't think it's as big of an issue as I do so I wonder if OH & I are blowing it out of proportion.

You've said you dont feel comfortable leaving your kids around her alone... that in and of itself is a problem that is a result of her drinking and that is problem enough. She is creating a situation where you are being affected and your children are being affected. 

FWIW, I agree that this is an issue and you shouldn't feel bad about drawing people's attention to it.


----------



## RobertRedford

Amanda, for comparison purposes, it takes our house (of 4 adults) about two weeks to a month to go through a fifth of tequila, and we all have margaritas maybe 2x-3x a week.


----------



## VivianJean

wavescrash said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> It won't let me add a picture in my last post and I'm sure nobody cares but I measured my mom's bottle of rum last night and again tonight to see how much she's drank (since when I first measured it and showed you guys, my stepdad was drinking with her so it looked like a lot more...)
> 
> The first black line/amount is what she drank yesterday. The second set/red lines is the amount she drank so far today but she's still going to be up/drinking for another 2-3 hours. I'm not crazy in thinking this is too much for a person to be drinking a day, EVERY single day right?
> 
> I feel like when I explain things to someone, they don't think it's as big of an issue as I do so I wonder if OH & I are blowing it out of proportion.
> 
> no, that is a lot of alcohol for one person. I would be DRUNK off of that, however, her tolerance is probably really high!Click to expand...
> 
> If it is, it's from constant drinking. She doesn't act like a stumbling drunk like you'd imagine but you can definitely tell she's been drinking. I just saw her on my way to the bathroom and she was telling me how our one cat found a hole in the ceiling in her smoke room/back room and climbed up there but she can't get her out so just know that she's up there. She opened the door and said "well she's here right now... i had gotten her out." She literally JUST told me 2 seconds before that she couldn't get her out. It's little things like that ALL THE TIME. Saying 2 totally different things right after each other. Like she doesn't even remember what she (or you) just said. Mental lapses basically. But they're happening all the freaking time. Earlier today we were in the kitchen with Hannah & OH was telling me how he gave her this picture of Elmo from her juice box container to carry around and my mom goes, "Yeah... she took all her juice boxes out so I threw away the plastic and gave her the picture of Elmo." Even though she just heard OH say that he gave it to her. She was part of hte conversation but it's like she didn't actually hear what was just said. I don't know if that's a sign of alcoholism but it sure seems like it should be to me.
> 
> I'm just worried she's gonna put Hannah down for a nap and forget to take the monitor with her or ever check on her. She'll leave Hannah alone in a room with steak knives on the counter or something. Take her outside and not keep a total eye on her, you know what I mean?Click to expand...

It def sounds like some mental artifacts from drinking.. how old is she? Could there be some dementia at play too? Her attempt to insert herself in the story even though it's not true and you all know it isn't true is something to be a little concerned about...


----------



## asmcsm

Yea I agree, that's a lot for one person. Sorry you have to worry about your kids being with your mother :?

Got another bloody nose, other nostril this time though. So weird


----------



## wavescrash

VivianJean said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> It won't let me add a picture in my last post and I'm sure nobody cares but I measured my mom's bottle of rum last night and again tonight to see how much she's drank (since when I first measured it and showed you guys, my stepdad was drinking with her so it looked like a lot more...)
> 
> The first black line/amount is what she drank yesterday. The second set/red lines is the amount she drank so far today but she's still going to be up/drinking for another 2-3 hours. I'm not crazy in thinking this is too much for a person to be drinking a day, EVERY single day right?
> 
> I feel like when I explain things to someone, they don't think it's as big of an issue as I do so I wonder if OH & I are blowing it out of proportion.
> 
> no, that is a lot of alcohol for one person. I would be DRUNK off of that, however, her tolerance is probably really high!Click to expand...
> 
> If it is, it's from constant drinking. She doesn't act like a stumbling drunk like you'd imagine but you can definitely tell she's been drinking. I just saw her on my way to the bathroom and she was telling me how our one cat found a hole in the ceiling in her smoke room/back room and climbed up there but she can't get her out so just know that she's up there. She opened the door and said "well she's here right now... i had gotten her out." She literally JUST told me 2 seconds before that she couldn't get her out. It's little things like that ALL THE TIME. Saying 2 totally different things right after each other. Like she doesn't even remember what she (or you) just said. Mental lapses basically. But they're happening all the freaking time. Earlier today we were in the kitchen with Hannah & OH was telling me how he gave her this picture of Elmo from her juice box container to carry around and my mom goes, "Yeah... she took all her juice boxes out so I threw away the plastic and gave her the picture of Elmo." Even though she just heard OH say that he gave it to her. She was part of hte conversation but it's like she didn't actually hear what was just said. I don't know if that's a sign of alcoholism but it sure seems like it should be to me.
> 
> I'm just worried she's gonna put Hannah down for a nap and forget to take the monitor with her or ever check on her. She'll leave Hannah alone in a room with steak knives on the counter or something. Take her outside and not keep a total eye on her, you know what I mean?Click to expand...
> 
> It def sounds like some mental artifacts from drinking.. how old is she? Could there be some dementia at play too? Her attempt to insert herself in the story even though it's not true and you all know it isn't true is something to be a little concerned about...Click to expand...

She just turned 47. She definitely has a something going on mentally... She's constantly seeking sympathy usually in regards to her health or self-diagnosing herself with diseases (she currently thinks she has some form, any form of cancer) or acting all high and mighty like she's better than others.


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> Amanda, for comparison purposes, it takes our house (of 4 adults) about two weeks to a month to go through a fifth of tequila, and we all have margaritas maybe 2x-3x a week.

Thanks. I was googling and it says the standard for women drinking is 3 drinks a day, no more than 7 a week or you may have a drinking problem. Obviously 7 a week is a bit silly because ive had more than that in a weekend and I don't have a problem but she has at least 7 a day... Can't even imagine how many a week.


----------



## NDTaber9211

What would happen if you actually sat down and talked to her?


----------



## wavescrash

She would deny it. Tell me I have no room to talk because I haven't made the best choices in life. Say she doesn't get drunk so it's not an issue (she says this all the time, that she doesn't get drunk.) she'd get angry and defensive.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Morning :)

Do you think it's possible I ovulated yesterday? 

Is it this thread where everyone eats pineapple core and seeds? :lol:


----------



## VivianJean

wavescrash said:


> She would deny it. Tell me I have no room to talk because I haven't made the best choices in life. Say she doesn't get drunk so it's not an issue (she says this all the time, that she doesn't get drunk.) she'd get angry and defensive.

This is so tricky. I mean, this is coming from a place of love for you right? Like, you are concerned because you care about her.... 

can you rally some other people in the family and do a bit of an intervention and get her off to see a therapist or at least a doctor for a physical?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Brunette- usually you get a .4 rise with ovulation so I'm not sure if u did. If it keeps going up there's a chance you did!


----------



## brunettebimbo

36.32 yesterday, 36.52 today so does that mean it needs to rise to .2 yet?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think so. Most everything I read and even my doctor says temps rise at least .4 after ovulation.


----------



## RobertRedford

Poor OH, I am SO freakin grumpy, moody and emotional. I have been snapping at him all day. He is currently sleeping on the couch because I'm so mad at him. Granted, he was being an asshole and deserves the couch tonight.

on another note, I just got hit with a wave of nausea. pretty sure its unrelated.


----------



## frsttimemama

jury3 said:


> I could actually see a line better on one of the 99cent tests from Walmart than I could on the cheapie or the FRER. I was shocked. At first I was completely convinced it was an evap until I noticed the light lines on the other 2. I don't know how much luck other people have had with them though...
> 
> I don't even know what made me test with all 3...I usually just use the cheapies. I guess bc I had so many tests that I never use I just figured I'd use them up even though I knew I wasn't gonna see anything...lol
> 
> Can't wait for you to test!

When I found out I was pregnant the first time, it was on the 88 cent walmart ones. Those are actually all I ended up using. I took 3 of them in the same morning because I was just sure they were wrong.. but they weren't! :) And I found out super early (at 3 w and 4 d)


----------



## frsttimemama

For all calculating purposes, this site is really kinda cool I feel like, especially for those of you who have gotten your BFP's. :) Gives you date ranges for different times in your pregnancy and what not. Just wanted to share. I found it when I was trying to figure out when 3 + 4 is. I'm anxious to test (obviously!), but not really sure when so I was checking it out because I was able to get a + at 3 + 4 last time.

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-c...p_cl=40&pc_ud_week=5&pc_ud_day=0&pc_ivf_day=1

Good luck to those of you testing today!!

AFM, a small amount of red spotting this morning? I don't usually spot I don't think so I'm not sure what's going on there. Weird.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm just thinking out loud here, but I'm thinking it may be too early for implantation bleeding, but that could be possible if I O'ed earlier than FF is saying.. like maybe Thursday like we thought based on the OPK That would make today 5 DPO instead of 4.. I don't know. Is 5 DPO too early for implantation? I'm not trying to grasp at straws, but I don't have any idea why I would have been spotting.. no sex. Hubby is out of town. I'm anxious for some input! :) Still not holding my breath on anything though.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Try searching on Dr. Google if people implant on 4-5 dpo. I usually hear 7-12dpo but you never know.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Disneybaby26 said:


> Rachel- I stuck a test in the toilet bowl after I peed the other day just for fun...kinda. Two lines!! Lol! I'm a weirdoooo.

lol! i always wondered about that, but maybe your toilet is pregnant?!



asmcsm said:


> Just got a bloody nose, last time I had one was during my tww with my last pregnancy. FX good sign!

fx'd hun!!!!


----------



## morganwhite7

JULIE- I feel the saaaaaaame way as you (...psssst 6 days behind you!!!:)) And I was so sad when my Digis went blank.. I still stare at my plethora of different sticks, all still sitting in the cupboard. I just can't believe it.

Kara- LOL, I have dipped an hpt in the turly too just to see.. lol it was amazing 2 popped right up.. and to think we were holding our pee for like 12 hrs before for a squinter lol..

And I'm glad you guys want us preggos here too, bc like Waves said, freakin preggo boards SUCK and nobody even really cares about each other and I hate it lol. 

AFM- Now for the bad news..

So I took a pic lastnight (which I tried to post but the friggin cell towers are down here) of the test I took, to see if the $ store crap ones had progressed. And they had, nice and dark.

And then the bleeding started. Like my underwear had a huge soak. And we were going to go to the ER lastnight but DH said there's nothing they can do, it's all in God's hands, so we waited to see if it got worse. This morning I was still SLIGHTLY bleeding. But I am not joking, something happened lastnight about 30 mins before I noticed the bleed. I felt a stab and I felt like I was going to pass out. The pain is only on the right side, like ovary O pain..? But anyways I feel like something went wrong lastnight. And I sobbed and had a horrible night, I just wanted to GO TO THE DOCTOR. So then today at work DH's mom is like WTF go to the ER! And I'm all YEAH tell your son that, he didn't think it was that important. I swear I was miscarrying lastnight and he didn't take me seriously and I am just a flamin bitch about it, wouldn't you be?! So yeah, irrited beyond belief and TERRIFIED out of my mind, but I GUESS we'll just go after work. Pray for me please.. I don't have a good feeling abt this.


----------



## jury3

brunettebimbo-You definitely could have O'd, but like Nichole said, you'll have to see if it keeps rising. 
Yes, this is the thread with the pineapple and sunflower seeds lol I ate 1/5 of a pineapple, core and all, 5 and 6 DPO...so don't know if it really helped or not lol I didn't do the sunflower seeds at all though.

frsttimemama-That's a neat website! 
I think implantation can happen that early...it's just not very common.

AFM-should get first beta results today...AF is also due today. A little nervous, but tested with FRER this morning and line showed as soon as it went across the window. So that makes me feel better.

So remember me talking about the tarot card reading? I just want to point out that she was only a week off from us finding out in sept and was correct about our due date being in may...weird...


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> JULIE- I feel the saaaaaaame way as you (...psssst 6 days behind you!!!:)) And I was so sad when my Digis went blank.. I still stare at my plethora of different sticks, all still sitting in the cupboard. I just can't believe it.
> 
> Kara- LOL, I have dipped an hpt in the turly too just to see.. lol it was amazing 2 popped right up.. and to think we were holding our pee for like 12 hrs before for a squinter lol..
> 
> And I'm glad you guys want us preggos here too, bc like Waves said, freakin preggo boards SUCK and nobody even really cares about each other and I hate it lol.
> 
> AFM- Now for the bad news..
> 
> So I took a pic lastnight (which I tried to post but the friggin cell towers are down here) of the test I took, to see if the $ store crap ones had progressed. And they had, nice and dark.
> 
> And then the bleeding started. Like my underwear had a huge soak. And we were going to go to the ER lastnight but DH said there's nothing they can do, it's all in God's hands, so we waited to see if it got worse. This morning I was still SLIGHTLY bleeding. But I am not joking, something happened lastnight about 30 mins before I noticed the bleed. I felt a stab and I felt like I was going to pass out. The pain is only on the right side, like ovary O pain..? But anyways I feel like something went wrong lastnight. And I sobbed and had a horrible night, I just wanted to GO TO THE DOCTOR. So then today at work DH's mom is like WTF go to the ER! And I'm all YEAH tell your son that, he didn't think it was that important. I swear I was miscarrying lastnight and he didn't take me seriously and I am just a flamin bitch about it, wouldn't you be?! So yeah, irrited beyond belief and TERRIFIED out of my mind, but I GUESS we'll just go after work. Pray for me please.. I don't have a good feeling abt this.

So sorry Morgan, hope everything is just fine and your little bean is in there nice and snug.


AFM, temp went up to its highest today, woke up and first thing I got was another nosebleed, but you know us TTCers, I put my head in a position where blood couldn't get on anything and temped before getting out of bed to take care of it lol. Bfn this morning on a cheapie


----------



## jury3

Oh Morgan! I really hope you're wrong! Go to the doc...call your gyno...


----------



## NDTaber9211

OMG MORGAN! Prayers, thoughts, good vibes, fingers and toes all crossed for you! :hugs: Please keep us updated.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I can't wait until you are a few more days in and test on a frer Ashlee.

Hey Julie- What was your temps and such like at 7dpo?


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks xAMILLION ladies, that was more love than I've got today and yesterday combined!! Idk why.. I'm pretty sure Hubby is just plain terrified of losing another so he refuses to acknowledge anything bad.. 

But I just called my doc from last year at Ohio State and she said to get to an ultrasound asap to clear for ectopic etc.. Gahh just like I THOUGHT she's say. I swear BnB and Google have made me a pretty good doctor. So now to make it through my work day.. this should be fun. Lol AMANDA I hope you are bored today as usual, I'll need your gab to keep my mind off things ;)


----------



## goldstns

morning. 
I get to see Alia today :) DH said to me yesterday what if the last ultrasound tech messed up and its a boy.... I started laughing, because we have told everyone its a girl and because we already have TONS of clothing for her. However, Alia was sleeping during our last US and wasn't showing us her body parts really well so we weren't confident in the tech's ability to tell the gender...so who knows. However in my heart Iv always thought she was a girl. I have to do a pregnancy diabetes test today and I have to drink some NASTY drink.... not looking forward for that part.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> For all calculating purposes, this site is really kinda cool I feel like, especially for those of you who have gotten your BFP's. :) Gives you date ranges for different times in your pregnancy and what not. Just wanted to share. I found it when I was trying to figure out when 3 + 4 is. I'm anxious to test (obviously!), but not really sure when so I was checking it out because I was able to get a + at 3 + 4 last time.
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-c...p_cl=40&pc_ud_week=5&pc_ud_day=0&pc_ivf_day=1
> 
> Good luck to those of you testing today!!
> 
> AFM, a small amount of red spotting this morning? I don't usually spot I don't think so I'm not sure what's going on there. Weird.

I use that site every month to see my due date and how many weeks I would be for certain holidays, etc....I'm pathetic lol


----------



## clynn11

Morgan!!! I hope this isn't the case :( Sending so much love your way! FX it was just your bean snuggling in tighter.

Ash! Sorry about the BFN but I swear you will see your BFP soon! Your symptoms are amazinnnng lol. 

frsttime- I'm looking at your chart and wondering if you O'd of that GIANT dip. That would put you at 8dpo today and line up perfectly with IB :)


----------



## clynn11

If I don't get pregnant this month and DO get pregnant next month, I'll be due a day after our 1 year anniversary. Hehe :)


----------



## goldstns

Ashlee- I hope you get a BFP soon! use a good brand next time.

Morgan- So sorry hun! Wishing/hoping for the best for you. keep us posted. Hope the bleeding stopped.

Robert- praying that sense of smell is linked to a BFP. That was my first sign was smelling donuts down the hall.

Waves- gosh what a hard place. When my bro was an addict I told him straight out what he was doing to him self and that he was killing himself (I even got the cops involved)... however it was my brother and not my mother. In your situation the hard part is she can kick you out. If you had another place to live Id say be a hard a$$ to her... but if not then you are stuck, I think. Sometimes being strong and hard is the best way when it comes to alcohol/drugs.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan- thinking of you sweetie! There's lots of cases where women have had a bit of bleeding early on, fx'd everything perfectly fine! These are the times I wish we all lived close so we could go shopping or go get some virgin Margs and have a chat...il be thinking about you all day!

Ashlee- sorry about BFN but these symptoms sound promising for sure, go get a FRER hehe!!

Amanda-can't wait to see a test from you too!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Nikki- so exciting you get to see Alia today, hopefully she's awake and active so you can see her lady parts lol and her bouncing around!! Be sure to post us pics too!! :)


----------



## VivianJean

Hey Morgan - I'm so sorry for the scare! Sending good thoughts your way x

Ash - sorry for your BFN :(

Nikki - Pics Pics!!

I'm now at 34 days and no AF... I thought it was coming yesterday - terrible cramps, some pink when I did a CM check but then nothing happened. POAS again this morning BFN. Boobs go from ok to sore to ok to sore...

I'm scared. I have no idea what is going on. I've booked in with my gyn next Tuesday. I cried almost all night - terrible headache today. Yay.


----------



## NDTaber9211

What kind of tests are you using?


----------



## clynn11

Awwww Amelia :hugs: I'm sorry hun. There's definitely a chance you are pregnant, you're either 12 or 13dpo, our very own Emily in this thread got a BFN at 13dpo and a BFP at 17dpo and is over 30 weeks now into her pregnancy! :) :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I just did a countdown thing and I am 3 days and 22 hours until I do my first test lol. I might hold off until missed AF because I am just not feeling confident and I can save my frers.


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> Morgan!!! I hope this isn't the case :( Sending so much love your way! FX it was just your bean snuggling in tighter.
> 
> Ash! Sorry about the BFN but I swear you will see your BFP soon! Your symptoms are amazinnnng lol.
> 
> frsttime- I'm looking at your chart and wondering if you O'd of that GIANT dip. That would put you at 8dpo today and line up perfectly with IB :)

I didn't even think of that.. ooooh I hope?! Now I have to look and see if BD matched up potentially. 

Morgan, praying so hard for you!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Morgan so sorry. Hoping its just snuggling in better. You prob do need to get an u/s though to see if everything is ok. Also to get your beta done now then again in 48 hours to see if its dropping.


----------



## VivianJean

NDTaber9211 said:


> What kind of tests are you using?

Both a cheap one and a FRER.

Used FRER yesterday - nothing. Cheapo today. Nothing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg morgan!!! i would've just gone myself!!! what the hell? i can't believe he didn't think it was important!! hoping everything is ok hun


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-fx or you!! I hope you get to the dr soon! 
Amelia-I know people that don't get positives until way late, they still have normal pregnancies. Fx for you, do you have a dr appt coming up? 
Ashlee-did you test and I missed it? 
AFM: TMI: my one boob hurt last night, my husband said maybe your pregnant now. :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Morgan-fx or you!! I hope you get to the dr soon!
> Amelia-I know people that don't get positives until way late, they still have normal pregnancies. Fx for you, do you have a dr appt coming up?
> Ashlee-did you test and I missed it?
> AFM: TMI: my one boob hurt last night, my husband said maybe your pregnant now. :haha:

Yea I tested this morning with a cheapie and it was negative


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> Awwww Amelia :hugs: I'm sorry hun. There's definitely a chance you are pregnant, you're either 12 or 13dpo, our very own Emily in this thread got a BFN at 13dpo and a BFP at 17dpo and is over 30 weeks now into her pregnancy! :) :hugs:

I just don't understand, you know? Like I'm a healthy normal BMI girl. I don't smoke, I have cut down my drinking (I'm Aussie... we drink A LOT in our culture) - only a couple of times a week now and since TTC very rarely at all.... run, I walk, I eat healthy... I'm mostly vegan although since TTC I've relaxed that up a little and include meat from time to time....

In fact I'm probably healthier now than I was when it all happened last time. I went through some serious disordered eating habits, was working out A LOT...not eating much at all. You can live off flavored seltzer water right?

I've used both FRER and cheap tests... boobs sore, then not sore, ... I just want to be normal.


----------



## Cowgirl07

It is early yet!


----------



## jury3

Nichole-Temp was low at 7dpo and started going up from there. Went back down, but then 12dpo went up again...that's when I tested. On 7dpo I had almost AF like cramping and AF like lower back pain (my biggest indicator bc it ONLY happens with AF). That's literally all I had until about 10/11dpo.

Nikki-lol I worry about the same thing! I've heard of people thinking they were having one sex and when it was born was the opposite! Hopefully she cooperates this time and is still a girl lol can't wait to see the scan!


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> Morgan-fx or you!! I hope you get to the dr soon!
> Amelia-I know people that don't get positives until way late, they still have normal pregnancies. Fx for you, do you have a dr appt coming up?
> Ashlee-did you test and I missed it?
> AFM: TMI: my one boob hurt last night, my husband said maybe your pregnant now. :haha:

I have a gyno appoint next Tuesday. Should I be seeing someone else? 

I was going to book into see a fertility specialist too. I can't handle this any more (which I KNOW is pathetic because plenty of other girls take longer than this) but I'm alone - I'm so alone with DH being away I need to do something to feel like I have some sort of control... or to know that i'm ok.

I'm going to try to do a conference call with a guy who is the head of that big production company in Denver I was talking about - he emailed me back yesterday after I sent him my resume. He sounded willing to meet with me but since I'm in LA it'll have to be a call.


----------



## asmcsm

Yea I wasn't expecting much, only 9dpo. Didn't get a positive until 14dpo last time.

Amelia- sorry Hun :( I know it sucks. I feel the same way whenever I see girls in my town that get pregnant and drink and party through half their pregnancy because they don't find out until they're 5 months or get pregnant while doing drugs and smoking while I'm over here taking vitamins,eating healthy, not drinking at all even if I really wish I could and not getting pregnant. It doesn't make any sense and its not fair that we have to work so much harder for it, but we also appreciate it much more when we finally get it. Hang in there girl!


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Yea I wasn't expecting much, only 9dpo. Didn't get a positive until 14dpo last time.
> 
> Amelia- sorry Hun :( I know it sucks. I feel the same way whenever I see girls in my town that get pregnant and drink and party through half their pregnancy because they don't find out until they're 5 months or get pregnant while doing drugs and smoking while I'm over here taking vitamins,eating healthy, not drinking at all even if I really wish I could and not getting pregnant. It doesn't make any sense and its not fair that we have to work so much harder for it, but we also appreciate it much more when we finally get it. Hang in there girl!

Yes that SH!T drives me crazy - my best friend had the runs and messed up her BCP ONE DAY... ONE DAY SHE FORGETS TO TAKE IT and then BOOM, preg.

I wanted to cry.


----------



## VivianJean

Ash only a few more days now! How is that blankie coming along?


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> Try searching on Dr. Google if people implant on 4-5 dpo. I usually hear 7-12dpo but you never know.

Dr Google brought up lots of results on message boards saying yes and they got BFP's, but I'm STILL not getting my hopes up.. just in case.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I think a gyno is a good first step. If you still don't get the answers you are looking for then you can look into a reproductive endocrinologist


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Ash only a few more days now! How is that blankie coming along?

I know! Hoping to see that bfp very soon! Blankie is coming along great! I'm loving it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## morganwhite7

Here we go ladies, say a quick prayer for me..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cowgirl07

good luck Morgan! 
Ashlee-I love the blanket
Amelia-I think that will be enough for now, but if you don't get results try someone else.


----------



## frsttimemama

Oh Morgan, I hope all is well!!
Ashlee, love love love the blanket!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Blanket is looking awesome Ashlee

Good luck Morgan. Fingers and toes are crossed you get good news.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Grr.. I just got an e-mail from kaiser saying my doctor e-mailed me back but it ended up being my general practitioner I accidentally e-mailed at first. Just said she forward my e-mail to my ob/gyn. I wish my ob would e-mail me already! I am thinking of just calling her instead.


----------



## VivianJean

Tx Ash / Katrina

Ash - blankie is beautiful!!!! Real family treasure!!! I see it years from now being handed to a grandbaby :) to hand to their grandbaby :)

Morgan - sending you love. lots and lots and lots of it. Smothering you and filling you with it's warmth x


----------



## clynn11

Just call nichole!! :) 

Morgan keeping my fx everything is ok!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks ladies.. DH is at work and they can't get ahold of him.. :/ His mom brought me to the ER from work. Just had an ultrasound but she said she wasn't allowed to tell me if it's okay since she's just an ultrasound tech. So just waiting on a doc now.. Ugh worst wait of my life!


----------



## clynn11

Ugh thats horriblw she couldn't tell you and now you have to wait. Keeping my fx and hoping for good news


----------



## frsttimemama

That's such crap Morgan! Hoping for the best.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh how annoying! Hope the doc arrives soon


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks xAMILLION ladies, that was more love than I've got today and yesterday combined!! Idk why.. I'm pretty sure Hubby is just plain terrified of losing another so he refuses to acknowledge anything bad..
> 
> But I just called my doc from last year at Ohio State and she said to get to an ultrasound asap to clear for ectopic etc.. Gahh just like I THOUGHT she's say. I swear BnB and Google have made me a pretty good doctor. So now to make it through my work day.. this should be fun. Lol AMANDA I hope you are bored today as usual, I'll need your gab to keep my mind off things ;)

:hugs: Morgan! Crossing my fingers and toes that all is well with the bubs. Nice and slow at work today, which means that i will be chatty as usual :) 
Any new symptoms or bleeding? keeping you in my thoughts hun! 



goldstns said:


> Ashlee- I hope you get a BFP soon! use a good brand next time.
> 
> Morgan- So sorry hun! Wishing/hoping for the best for you. keep us posted. Hope the bleeding stopped.
> 
> Robert- praying that sense of smell is linked to a BFP. That was my first sign was smelling donuts down the hall.
> 
> Waves- gosh what a hard place. When my bro was an addict I told him straight out what he was doing to him self and that he was killing himself (I even got the cops involved)... however it was my brother and not my mother. In your situation the hard part is she can kick you out. If you had another place to live Id say be a hard a$$ to her... but if not then you are stuck, I think. Sometimes being strong and hard is the best way when it comes to alcohol/drugs.

Thanks! I hope so too but I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up! Have fun at your scan today, I can't imagine how excited you are to see your little girl! 



Disneybaby26 said:


> Morgan- thinking of you sweetie! There's lots of cases where women have had a bit of bleeding early on, fx'd everything perfectly fine! These are the times I wish we all lived close so we could go shopping or go get some virgin Margs and have a chat...il be thinking about you all day!
> 
> Ashlee- sorry about BFN but these symptoms sound promising for sure, go get a FRER hehe!!
> 
> Amanda-can't wait to see a test from you too!!

Thanks...this weekend! I'm holding out as long as I can! 



NDTaber9211 said:


> I just did a countdown thing and I am 3 days and 22 hours until I do my first test lol. I might hold off until missed AF because I am just not feeling confident and I can save my frers.

OOH! Where did you find that? Do you mind sharing? 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Grr.. I just got an e-mail from kaiser saying my doctor e-mailed me back but it ended up being my general practitioner I accidentally e-mailed at first. Just said she forward my e-mail to my ob/gyn. I wish my ob would e-mail me already! I am thinking of just calling her instead.

grrr. Call! 


Ash, sorry about the bfn but its still soooo early. The blanket is amazing! I still want one for my bed :) 

Cassidy, where are you at in your cycle now?

Amelia, keep your head up hun! :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

its a countdown to pregnancy ticker 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/testing/step-1.php


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> Thanks ladies.. DH is at work and they can't get ahold of him.. :/ His mom brought me to the ER from work. Just had an ultrasound but she said she wasn't allowed to tell me if it's okay since she's just an ultrasound tech. So just waiting on a doc now.. Ugh worst wait of my life!

Praying for strength Morgan. A big hug and may you be filled with a peace that surpasses all understanding. Keep us updated love.


----------



## clynn11

Im 6dpo today. :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Amanda we'll know soon.. I'm at the ER at the moment.. Freakin stupid hospital is so slow and I'm by myself and this is horrible.

See without you all I'd be truly alone right now!! Lol just sayin, you guys rock :)


----------



## clynn11

Im sitting here in the waiting room at Kevin's infectious disease specialist appt. We'll see how this goes...


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda we'll know soon.. I'm at the ER at the moment.. Freakin stupid hospital is so slow and I'm by myself and this is horrible.
> 
> See without you all I'd be truly alone right now!! Lol just sayin, you guys rock :)

aw hun :hugs: Hopefully you see a doctor soon and get the all clear to go home. Please let us know if you need anything! You know we'd be there in a split second to keep you company if we could.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Im sitting here in the waiting room at Kevin's infectious disease specialist appt. We'll see how this goes...

fingers crossed that you get some answers!


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> Im sitting here in the waiting room at Kevin's infectious disease specialist appt. We'll see how this goes...

Waiting sucks. Hope you get good news! :flower:


----------



## prgirl_11

Update: PMS type cramps this morning at 12DPO. They're gone now. I don't usually get those until the day before AF which is usually at 15DPO. I caved, tested and got a BFN. 

Called my women's health center and made my first ever infertility discussion appointment for Thursday next week. I'm hoping that I will get a BFP before then and cancel the appointment.


----------



## RobertRedford

prgirl_11 said:


> Update: PMS type cramps this morning at 12DPO. They're gone now. I don't usually get those until the day before AF which is usually at 15DPO. I caved, tested and got a BFN.
> 
> Called my women's health center and made my first ever infertility discussion appointment for Thursday next week. I'm hoping that I will get a BFP before then and cancel the appointment.

fingers and toes are crossed for a :bfp: for you! 


Julie, I forgot to say this yesterday, but I would be really bummed if you left now that you're preggo. I so enjoy hearing about all of you preg ladies stories, progressions, bumps, etc, as well as really appreciate having your insight re tww, symptoms, etc! Please stick around, and do not feel guilty talking about your pregnancy. I don't know about others, but I can personally say that we love hearing about it and we are SO thrilled for all of you who have gotten :bfp:'s so far :)


----------



## VivianJean

prgirl_11 said:


> Update: PMS type cramps this morning at 12DPO. They're gone now. I don't usually get those until the day before AF which is usually at 15DPO. I caved, tested and got a BFN.
> 
> Called my women's health center and made my first ever infertility discussion appointment for Thursday next week. I'm hoping that I will get a BFP before then and cancel the appointment.

We are in the same boat! x


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan...praying for u...hope u get a clean chit and it was just a scare [-o&lt;

Ashlee - the blankie is awesome....r u planning on taking orders??????:winkwink: and hun its really early...i totally can c your bfp coming..

Amelia - its soo horrible tht ur feeling so low and alone....times like this i really really wish we stayed closer to each other...im sure we'd show up like Cassidy and Ashlee ... i hope your meeting with tht job guy goes well and sth produstive comes out of it :hugs:

Amanda - u r actuallyw aiting till the weekend...goah girl...ur getting gud at this :haha:

AFM - huge temp drop today...af shud show up today...tht means shell b here tomorrow en im flying to chicago and most of the time wen im there...so much for taking a break and having soem fun...but im gonna b drinking this holiday :)


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> Morgan...praying for u...hope u get a clean chit and it was just a scare [-o&lt;
> 
> Ashlee - the blankie is awesome....r u planning on taking orders??????:winkwink: and hun its really early...i totally can c your bfp coming..
> 
> Amelia - its soo horrible tht ur feeling so low and alone....times like this i really really wish we stayed closer to each other...im sure we'd show up like Cassidy and Ashlee ... i hope your meeting with tht job guy goes well and sth produstive comes out of it :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - u r actuallyw aiting till the weekend...goah girl...ur getting gud at this :haha:
> 
> AFM - huge temp drop today...af shud show up today...tht means shell b here tomorrow en im flying to chicago and most of the time wen im there...so much for taking a break and having soem fun...but im gonna b drinking this holiday :)

Yup, I'm waiting! The only real reason why I am testing is because I am going to my sisters bday party on Saturday at a speakeasy type bar, and I won't drink if I get a bfp! Given OH's varicocele diagnosis, I know that all these symptoms are in my head and I'm just getting my hopes up for nothin.

Ash, ditto what Sonia said, I will seriously commission you to make me one for my bed!


----------



## VivianJean

... but I said no, no, no

A little silly puppy entertainment to break the moods just for a second.

I had a super shitty day yesterday and you were all there to support me, thank you.

Some of you are having super shitty days today - I'm sorry. Let me know how I help x

In the mean time - meet Banjo one of my silly dogs and apparently now also an escape artist.

x
 



Attached Files:







1264207_10151928487155579_898197747_o.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RobertRedford

off topic, but do any of you ladies live in texas, or have lived in texas? We've been thinking of moving out of state for a few years, and can't decide between Colorado or Austin, Texas.

Amelia, the pup is way too cute.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Amanda we'll know soon.. I'm at the ER at the moment.. Freakin stupid hospital is so slow and I'm by myself and this is horrible.
> 
> See without you all I'd be truly alone right now!! Lol just sayin, you guys rock :)

Sorry hun, hope the DR gets too you soon. When I had my miscarriage bith times I went to the ER I was there 4 hours :? First time sucked because obviously it was too early for a heartbeat and I had no betas to compare to so I had to go back a couple days later, though I knew I had miscarried because I saw the sac come out. I hope you get nothing but good news! FX for you and the bean!



clynn11 said:


> Im sitting here in the waiting room at Kevin's infectious disease specialist appt. We'll see how this goes...

Hope that they finally have something for you guys!



pdxmom said:


> Morgan...praying for u...hope u get a clean chit and it was just a scare [-o&lt;
> 
> Ashlee - the blankie is awesome....r u planning on taking orders??????:winkwink: and hun its really early...i totally can c your bfp coming..
> 
> Amelia - its soo horrible tht ur feeling so low and alone....times like this i really really wish we stayed closer to each other...im sure we'd show up like Cassidy and Ashlee ... i hope your meeting with tht job guy goes well and sth produstive comes out of it :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - u r actuallyw aiting till the weekend...goah girl...ur getting gud at this :haha:
> 
> AFM - huge temp drop today...af shud show up today...tht means shell b here tomorrow en im flying to chicago and most of the time wen im there...so much for taking a break and having soem fun...but im gonna b drinking this holiday :)

Thanks lol, I could if you guys really want them. Dont know how long it will take to make though lol. This one's just a baby blanket so it's not that big.



RobertRedford said:


> pdxmom said:
> 
> 
> Morgan...praying for u...hope u get a clean chit and it was just a scare [-o&lt;
> 
> Ashlee - the blankie is awesome....r u planning on taking orders??????:winkwink: and hun its really early...i totally can c your bfp coming..
> 
> Amelia - its soo horrible tht ur feeling so low and alone....times like this i really really wish we stayed closer to each other...im sure we'd show up like Cassidy and Ashlee ... i hope your meeting with tht job guy goes well and sth produstive comes out of it :hugs:
> 
> Amanda - u r actuallyw aiting till the weekend...goah girl...ur getting gud at this :haha:
> 
> AFM - huge temp drop today...af shud show up today...tht means shell b here tomorrow en im flying to chicago and most of the time wen im there...so much for taking a break and having soem fun...but im gonna b drinking this holiday :)
> 
> Yup, I'm waiting! The only real reason why I am testing is because I am going to my sisters bday party on Saturday at a speakeasy type bar, and I won't drink if I get a bfp! Given OH's varicocele diagnosis, I know that all these symptoms are in my head and I'm just getting my hopes up for nothin.
> 
> Ash, ditto what Sonia said, I will seriously commission you to make me one for my bed!Click to expand...

What bar? Is it in the city. Cafe Du Nord is one of my favorites in the city and it used to be a speakeasy.

AFM, just bought 3 First Signal 88cent tests at walmart lol. I figured they're super cheap and they were darkest when Julie first tested so why not. Been holding since 6:40 this morning, going to try and hold as long as possible then test with one of those.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've never lived in either but I have friends who do. I hear more good about Colorado then Texas.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> off topic, but do any of you ladies live in texas, or have lived in texas? We've been thinking of moving out of state for a few years, and can't decide between Colorado or Austin, Texas.
> 
> Amelia, the pup is way too cute.

I've never even been to either :? so I'm not much help. DH and I have talked about moving to Oregon or Washington though. It's just too expensive in Cali.


----------



## pdxmom

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> off topic, but do any of you ladies live in texas, or have lived in texas? We've been thinking of moving out of state for a few years, and can't decide between Colorado or Austin, Texas.
> 
> Amelia, the pup is way too cute.
> 
> I've never even been to either :? so I'm not much help. DH and I have talked about moving to Oregon or Washington though. It's just too expensive in Cali.Click to expand...

Yaayyy move to portland... :D its beautiful :thumbup: and id want a baby blanket as well...not thinking of a huge ass one...


----------



## VivianJean

We've talked about Portland OR a bunch. I'm obviously in Cali and DH in Boulder... Portland seems like a good medium burn of the both ;)

My friends live in Austin and LOVE it. Love the BoHo atmosphere and live music and arts scene.


----------



## NDTaber9211

DH and I have been thinking of Moving to Oregon too. It would probably be around the Portland area since we have family there. DH has a good thing going with work atm though so I don't know if it will happen any time soon


----------



## RobertRedford

Ashlee, It is in San Jose, I think its called Single Barrel? She lives near there. I love Cafe Du Nord, too! 



NDTaber9211 said:


> I've never lived in either but I have friends who do. I hear more good about Colorado then Texas.

I LOVE Colorado and have spent a lot of time there, I just don't know if I could be able to get a job there. OH's cousin lives in Austin and its very similar to the Bay Area. The rest of texas is meh in my opinion. The cost of living is so low that I probably wouldn't have to work, or I could only work PT there. 



asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> off topic, but do any of you ladies live in texas, or have lived in texas? We've been thinking of moving out of state for a few years, and can't decide between Colorado or Austin, Texas.
> 
> Amelia, the pup is way too cute.
> 
> I've never even been to either :? so I'm not much help. DH and I have talked about moving to Oregon or Washington though. It's just too expensive in Cali.Click to expand...

We are considering Oregon, too! I love Seattle, so that is also an option. We want something that is less expensive but also just to get out and check out other places. I wouldn't mind having kids while we were away, and then moving back for elementary school.


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> Ashlee, It is in San Jose, I think its called Single Barrel? She lives near there. I love Cafe Du Nord, too!
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I've never lived in either but I have friends who do. I hear more good about Colorado then Texas.
> 
> I LOVE Colorado and have spent a lot of time there, I just don't know if I could be able to get a job there. OH's cousin lives in Austin and its very similar to the Bay Area. The rest of texas is meh in my opinion. The cost of living is so low that I probably wouldn't have to work, or I could only work PT there.
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> off topic, but do any of you ladies live in texas, or have lived in texas? We've been thinking of moving out of state for a few years, and can't decide between Colorado or Austin, Texas.
> 
> Amelia, the pup is way too cute.Click to expand...
> 
> I've never even been to either :? so I'm not much help. DH and I have talked about moving to Oregon or Washington though. It's just too expensive in Cali.Click to expand...
> 
> We are considering Oregon, too! I love Seattle, so that is also an option. We want something that is less expensive but also just to get out and check out other places. I wouldn't mind having kids while we were away, and then moving back for elementary school.Click to expand...

what do you do for work??


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> what do you do for work??

I am a paralegal.


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> what do you do for work??
> 
> I am a paralegal.Click to expand...

You could get a job in CO!!! Denver or Boulder no problems!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Update: PMS type cramps this morning at 12DPO. They're gone now. I don't usually get those until the day before AF which is usually at 15DPO. I caved, tested and got a BFN.
> 
> Called my women's health center and made my first ever infertility discussion appointment for Thursday next week. I'm hoping that I will get a BFP before then and cancel the appointment.
> 
> We are in the same boat! xClick to expand...

Trying to stay positive and just wait. Easier said than done. But at least by making the appointment we are doing something about it, you know? :hugs:


----------



## VivianJean

Yes! That's totally how i feel... its sort of the only way i can get some control...


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> what do you do for work??
> 
> I am a paralegal.Click to expand...
> 
> You could get a job in CO!!! Denver or Boulder no problems!!!Click to expand...

I could, but I worry about the salary!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, any update?


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> what do you do for work??
> 
> I am a paralegal.Click to expand...
> 
> You could get a job in CO!!! Denver or Boulder no problems!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I could, but I worry about the salary!Click to expand...

I dont know about salary but cost of living in Denver is much better comp'd to Boulder. We were looking at houses in Boulder ($400k for a POS house that needed to be fully renovated) vs denver ($350k for a house totally renovated and gorgeous and ready to move in and almost walking distance to the city)


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> what do you do for work??
> 
> I am a paralegal.Click to expand...
> 
> You could get a job in CO!!! Denver or Boulder no problems!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I could, but I worry about the salary!Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about salary but cost of living in Denver is much better comp'd to Boulder. We were looking at houses in Boulder ($400k for a POS house that needed to be fully renovated) vs denver ($350k for a house totally renovated and gorgeous and ready to move in and almost walking distance to the city)Click to expand...

Interesting! I love Boulder (almost went to CU) but didnt like the college/party feel to it. I liked Niwot better though. I haven't spent much time in Denver, besides the aquarium.


----------



## morganwhite7

Stillllll waitingggggg... DH should be here in 30 so hopefully he makes it here for the results!!


----------



## goldstns

Amelia- cute pup!!

I live in CO and love, love, love it!! I would never move. Weather is AWESOME, lots of activities, very pet friendly, awesome people.... the list goes on! I will say I THINK living prices in tex are cheaper then CO... and cost of daycare is cheaper... but I don't know if you make the same amount when it comes to salary. 

AFM, Im back from the doc. So glad to eat food... I took the glucose test and I had to chug this NASTY drink in 5 min and then not eat ANYTHING. So my belly was ALL sugar. Then we got to see Alia (shes still a girl!!) Seems like everything looked healthy and happy. She measured 19+6. She wasn't very active... again... but no one seems too worried about that... so I guess im not either. Hopefully she will come out serene too. My mom said I was a very serene baby... so maybe! Ill have to post pictures a little later, I left them in the car and I need to grab them. Also, apparently since my last check up and lost 5 lbs... I think that is good, as I am finally exercising again and I think eating better. 

Question: are you all going to keep the cord blood when you have a baby?


----------



## morganwhite7

I passed out when they took 7 viles of blood... Ahhh


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan what all have they done? The first time I went they did a blood draw, urine test and US(which the stupid US tech lied:growlmad:) and the second time they did a blood draw and checked my cervix though by that time it was already closed because I'd already miscarried.


----------



## BubsMom17

OK, took a while to catch up, ladies!

*Waves* - OK, I am sorry to say this, but your mom IS an alcohoic. My own mother is a recovering alcoholic (2 years sober the day after Thanksgiving). The things you were saying were giving flashbacks to my mom. It is eerily the same.... The only wakeup call for my mom was telling her she could NOT watch my son anymore. Period. I didn't argue with her, I just told her pointblank. I am so sorry you are going through this... It is seriously one of the hardest things I ever went through, so I can understand the stress and anxiety it's probably giving you. <3 You can PM if you ever want to talk.

AFM, yes, I also feel like my contributions to the thread should be minimal and not really pregnancy related. I can give my two cents on TTC or early preg symptoms, but I never want to feel like I am running in anyone's face. I am emotionally invested in you all! Expecially since I have know a lot of you since December! I just read every day hoping to see BFPs! Love you girls! <3


----------



## VivianJean

Interesting! I love Boulder (almost went to CU) but didnt like the college/party feel to it. I liked Niwot better though. I haven't spent much time in Denver, besides the aquarium.[/QUOTE]

LOVE Niwot - almost bought there too! (but the house had a bad foundation waa waaaaah). Great school system! Country feel. Beautiful!

Denver is going thru a revitalization. Five Points is BUMPING... lots of amazing little eateries and craft brewing places and cool little things to see and do. We LOVE Denver and will move there if I do end up finding work there.

Boulder feels like a place where rich hipppies look down their nose at me when I consider not buying organic parsley. It's frustrating. I don't like Kombucha, I like diet coke. Get over it.


----------



## asmcsm

Yay Nichole! Can't wait to see pictures of the babe :) Glad to hear she's still a girl lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah same here- US, urine test, and bloodwork. 

I heard her tell the little nurses in training "We don't use a Doppler til 4mm" so I'm holding onto that with my life!!!!


----------



## BubsMom17

goldstns said:


> Question: are you all going to keep the cord blood when you have a baby?

I hope Alia stays mellow for you! Both my so far have been super active in there! Danny is still a tasmanian devil so I am anticipating the same for this one!

I am still considering saving it... Unfortunately you have to decide between delayed clamping and banking it... I would lean toward banking it, but it is expensive... I actually really want to bank it, but it may just not be something we can afford... :nope:


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Morgan what all have they done? The first time I went they did a blood draw, urine test and US(which the stupid US tech lied:growlmad:) and the second time they did a blood draw and checked my cervix though by that time it was already closed because I'd already miscarried.

Morgan - hang in there!!!!!

Ash - what should the CP be/feel like? I have no idea... :S


----------



## goldstns

If go right in the middle of denver and boulder (so like Westminster, Broomfield, Thornton, Northglenn....) they are the best prices and you get the best of both Denver and Boulder. The houses in that area are about a 20 min drive to either Denver or Boulder. I live in Westminster and work in Boulder. We bought a house 2.5 years ago for $265,000 it is 2,000+ sq feet, 4 bed rooms, 2 full bath and 1 half bath. We have an unfinished basement of 1000 sq feet that we will have finished by Dec. and we are adding a bed and full bath to. Taxes are DIRT cheap (like less then $2000/year). There is constant construction which makes me believe the market is doing well (however can be a pain sometimes). Tons of shopping, restaurants and ALWAYS activities and festivals that are usually free. Boulder is VERY expensive because back in the day they put a law in boulder that you can't build more properties unless you take down a property.... so that brought property prices/value up because of the demand. I am not a fan of living in Boulder (I did for 4 years while attending CU) because of all the students that take over Boulder. Denver, however is MOSTLY expensive apartment. There are subdivisions, like the Highlands, but they are very pricey for your living space. You can always go to South Denver (other side of Denver from Boulder) and they seem to have LOTS of work opportunities, but I have never been a fan of that area because its so far from Boulder and I do truly like Boulder to visit. I am not to sure about living situations or prices in South Denver.


----------



## RobertRedford

goldstns said:


> If go right in the middle of denver and boulder (so like Westminster, Broomfield, Thornton, Northglenn....) they are the best prices and you get the best of both Denver and Boulder. The houses in that area are about a 20 min drive to either Denver or Boulder. I live in Westminster and work in Boulder. We bought a house 2.5 years ago for $265,000 it is 2,000+ sq feet, 4 bed rooms, 2 full bath and 1 half bath. We have an unfinished basement of 1000 sq feet that we will have finished by Dec. and we are adding a bed and full bath to. Taxes are DIRT cheap (like less then $2000/year). There is constant construction which makes me believe the market is doing well (however can be a pain sometimes). Tons of shopping, restaurants and ALWAYS activities and festivals that are usually free. Boulder is VERY expensive because back in the day they put a law in boulder that you can't build more properties unless you take down a property.... so that brought property prices/value up because of the demand. I am not a fan of living in Boulder (I did for 4 years while attending CU) because of all the students that take over Boulder. Denver, however is MOSTLY expensive apartment. There are subdivisions, like the Highlands, but they are very pricey for your living space. You can always go to South Denver (other side of Denver from Boulder) and they seem to have LOTS of work opportunities, but I have never been a fan of that area because its so far from Boulder and I do truly like Boulder to visit. I am not to sure about living situations or prices in South Denver.

Thanks! I'll check into it. I LOVE broomfield too.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Morgan what all have they done? The first time I went they did a blood draw, urine test and US(which the stupid US tech lied:growlmad:) and the second time they did a blood draw and checked my cervix though by that time it was already closed because I'd already miscarried.
> 
> Morgan - hang in there!!!!!
> 
> Ash - what should the CP be/feel like? I have no idea... :SClick to expand...

During pregnancy? Or during miscarriage?


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Morgan what all have they done? The first time I went they did a blood draw, urine test and US(which the stupid US tech lied:growlmad:) and the second time they did a blood draw and checked my cervix though by that time it was already closed because I'd already miscarried.
> 
> Morgan - hang in there!!!!!
> 
> Ash - what should the CP be/feel like? I have no idea... :SClick to expand...
> 
> During pregnancy? Or during miscarriage?Click to expand...

Well both i guess :S


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan - we have over a 2 hour wait just to get to a room...sooooo busy :brat:


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Morgan what all have they done? The first time I went they did a blood draw, urine test and US(which the stupid US tech lied:growlmad:) and the second time they did a blood draw and checked my cervix though by that time it was already closed because I'd already miscarried.
> 
> Morgan - hang in there!!!!!
> 
> Ash - what should the CP be/feel like? I have no idea... :SClick to expand...
> 
> During pregnancy? Or during miscarriage?Click to expand...
> 
> Well both i guess :SClick to expand...

In pregnancy usually it softens but stays closed tight. Generally it will start out high but after a while drop down, it differs for everyone on how long it takes to drop down. As for miscarriage, I'm not sure because I hadn't checked mine before my miscarriage. I honestly didn't like trying to feel around in there often because I didn't want to accidentally get an infection or something.


----------



## asmcsm

I want to go take one of those first signal tests so bad lol. I've been holding 4 hours now. Trying to wait even though I could probably pee now. This mornings test was only a 3 hour hold cuz I had gotten up at 3:30 to pee


----------



## goldstns

morgan- thinking about u!


----------



## morganwhite7

They think it's ectopic and are sending specialists in to talk to me..


----------



## VivianJean

lol i thought i could check to see what i might be but i guess not now i have no idea what it should feel like and i have no comparison. 

Why cant we just grow a tail or something when we are preg so we know for sure?


----------



## VivianJean

Oh my goodness, Morgan, hang in there.. so sorry sweetie, I dont know what to say....


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> They think it's ectopic and are sending specialists in to talk to me..

Aww Morgan so sorry hun. Hopefully its not :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I hope they are wrong Morgan :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> They think it's ectopic and are sending specialists in to talk to me..

<3<3<3 Oh hun, hang in there. I hope they're wrong. Keeping you, DH, and the babes in my thoughts. Keep us posted please. :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> lol i thought i could check to see what i might be but i guess not now i have no idea what it should feel like and i have no comparison.
> 
> Why cant we just grow a tail or something when we are preg so we know for sure?

Well, if it's soft it would feel kinda like touching your lips and if its firm more like touching your nose. And as for open or closed, that should be pretty easy. And if its hard to reach its high and easy to reach low. You might not have anything to compare it to, but if you start checking it now, if you don't get a bfp you'll have something to compare next month to


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, still praying for you! Hoping they are wrong.


----------



## NDTaber9211

My cervix never really feels like lips. I does feel a bit softer around O time but not by too much.


----------



## goldstns

praying for you morgan!


----------



## prgirl_11

Morgan, not to drag anything along, but please, please get a second opinion if they say it's ectopic. I've read that 40% of supposed ectopic pregnancies are mis-diagnosed. If they say it is, maybe you could schedule a second ultrasound with your ob/gyn or midwife to confirm.

Totally your decision but I had to say something.

I have the article with the statistics if you'd like to read it. Didn't want to post it now given the delicate situation.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> My cervix never really feels like lips. I does feel a bit softer around O time but not by too much.

me too! I have the hardest time keeping track of my cervix! It never really feels different. Sometimes its a bit squishier but rarely do I notice a big difference.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan did they do a transvaginal? As early as you are it's not uncommon not to see anything in your uterus. Make sure they also looked at your Fallopian tubes to check for inflammation....don't let them schedule u for surgery based on a hunch


----------



## VivianJean

mine fest so hard when i was getting what i thought was ib.. now not so firm... its changed position a little too...feels like it's turned away from me. Not so straight up and down anymore. i'm not sure what "open" feels like.. I mean i feel the dip like the top of a pencil with an eraser on the end made an indent like a little donut. TMI much?

Morgan I second the second opinion. I which I had asked so many more questions when I had to make a decision about what to do


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> mine fest so hard when i was getting what i thought was ib.. now not so firm... its changed position a little too...feels like it's turned away from me. Not so straight up and down anymore. i'm not sure what "open" feels like.. I mean i feel the dip like the top of a pencil with an eraser on the end made an indent like a little donut. TMI much?
> 
> Morgan I second the second opinion. I which I had asked so many more questions when I had to make a decision about what to do

The day I got what was hopefully implantation bleeding, mine was high, firm and medium-closed. When it's open you'll know trust me. ANd it's not uncommon for it to be off center. It usually is more centered around o.


----------



## clynn11

Oh Morgan :hugs: I hope that is not the case hun. I've heard lots of stories of a misdiagnosis of ectopic, so don't lose hope and get a second opinion! Sending all of my love and positive vibes your way!!!!

AFM, been using OPKs to pee on for fun to try to ease my POAS addiction lol. Todays is quite a bit darker than yesterdays! FX it's cuz HCG is building up ;)


----------



## VivianJean

oh :(


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Oh Morgan :hugs: I hope that is not the case hun. I've heard lots of stories of a misdiagnosis of ectopic, so don't lose hope and get a second opinion! Sending all of my love and positive vibes your way!!!!
> 
> AFM, been using OPKs to pee on for fun to try to ease my POAS addiction lol. Todays is quite a bit darker than yesterdays! FX it's cuz HCG is building up ;)

wooohooo fingers are crossed :)


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> Oh Morgan :hugs: I hope that is not the case hun. I've heard lots of stories of a misdiagnosis of ectopic, so don't lose hope and get a second opinion! Sending all of my love and positive vibes your way!!!!
> 
> AFM, been using OPKs to pee on for fun to try to ease my POAS addiction lol. Todays is quite a bit darker than yesterdays! FX it's cuz HCG is building up ;)

Hcg can cause positive OPKS?


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Oh Morgan :hugs: I hope that is not the case hun. I've heard lots of stories of a misdiagnosis of ectopic, so don't lose hope and get a second opinion! Sending all of my love and positive vibes your way!!!!
> 
> AFM, been using OPKs to pee on for fun to try to ease my POAS addiction lol. Todays is quite a bit darker than yesterdays! FX it's cuz HCG is building up ;)

FX for you lady!


----------



## asmcsm

probably gonna go take another hpt here in 10-15 minutes. Yes, I'm at work peeing in a cup...so what


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> probably gonna go take another hpt here in 10-15 minutes. Yes, I'm at work peeing in a cup...so what

we don't judge...cause we have all done it :)


----------



## clynn11

frsttime- Ya. There was a website that explained it but I think it's gone now. Apparently hCG and LH are very similar in structure, hCG just has a little extra part (the website explained it as there are twins- LH and hCG, but one wears a hat- hCG.) If you look at the two, they look identical- except one has the extra accessory. OPKs only test for the part without the hat, so it can register hCG- but hpt's look for EVERYTHING including the hat, so they do not register LH. 

I'm pretty sure HPT's show positive before OPKs do anyways, but it's a theory


----------



## frsttimemama

Hmm thanks


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-fx for you!! 
Amanda-I like texas but I have only vacationed there, I lived in Wyoming but went to colorado frequently. I do want to move to texas when I get old though. I am not big on down town denver but the suburbs and outlying towns are so nice. 
AFM: Just got my hair done for the first time in months and I don't want to go outside and let the humidity wreak it!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am the worst at being patient. I want to talk to my doc about if my prog levels are fine or if I need or something. I called the office and the only real option I had was us having a phone conference later. So now I am waiting for either an e-mail or a phone call.


----------



## BubsMom17

Oh yes, OPKs are VERY positive when you are pregnant! I got the positiv-est OPK I have ever gotten a few days after my BFP. I am such a POAS addict I needed to pee on SOMETHING when I ran out of HPTs... so I just peed on my left-over OPKs.


----------



## asmcsm

BFN after 5 hour hold boo :/ oh well I'm only 9dpo and these suckers are cheap so will test again tomorrow lol

Oh and these are pretty fancy for only 88cents! Better than little sticks anyway
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm so POAS when I get home at midnight! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Ash, those are fancy! Where are those from? Sorry about the BFN though :(


----------



## clynn11

I know that second line is going to be blaring here in a day or two Ash! Your symptoms are too good to not be pregnant! Lol


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- Walmart 88c tests lol!


----------



## asmcsm

Yea, I didn't get even a faint line until 13dpo with my last bfp so I wasn't really expecting it lol. Hopefully will see something soon though. These nosebleeds are crazy, they better be because I'm pregnant again!


----------



## clynn11

I don't think i've ever had a bloody nose in my life... so if I was to ever get one I would KNOW I was pregnant lol


----------



## RobertRedford

I wish I had a walmart near me!


----------



## VivianJean

WOOO I have a conference call scheduled next week with the Head at High Noon in Denver!!!! I cold-emailed him yesterday and now his assistant to scheduling a call... holy crap.


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> WOOO I have a conference call scheduled next week with the Head at High Noon in Denver!!!! I cold-emailed him yesterday and now his assistant to scheduling a call... holy crap.

wooohoo! that is awesome! Good things happen to good people! :)


----------



## VivianJean

It's about future upcoming work.. I still have a job here but maybe... in a few months something might come up.

DH also emailed someone at Baxter last night - a contact forwarded his stuff to someone at Baxter - fingers crossed...


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> It's about future upcoming work.. I still have a job here but maybe... in a few months something might come up.
> 
> DH also emailed someone at Baxter last night - a contact forwarded his stuff to someone at Baxter - fingers crossed...

I hope everything works out the way you want it to! :flower:


----------



## VivianJean

prgirl_11 said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> It's about future upcoming work.. I still have a job here but maybe... in a few months something might come up.
> 
> DH also emailed someone at Baxter last night - a contact forwarded his stuff to someone at Baxter - fingers crossed...
> 
> I hope everything works out the way you want it to! :flower:Click to expand...

Now all I need is a baby and a unicorn ;)


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I don't think i've ever had a bloody nose in my life... so if I was to ever get one I would KNOW I was pregnant lol

Lol I had them a lot as a kid but then hadn't had one in years until my last pregnancy. Now getting 3 in a row...hopefully a good sign. Chad freaks out everytime and is like "OMG what happened?!) lol nothing, it's just a bloody nose...it happens



RobertRedford said:


> I wish I had a walmart near me!

Lol probably a good thing! Now you have to wait:haha:



VivianJean said:


> WOOO I have a conference call scheduled next week with the Head at High Noon in Denver!!!! I cold-emailed him yesterday and now his assistant to scheduling a call... holy crap.

Yay!! How exciting


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think i've ever had a bloody nose in my life... so if I was to ever get one I would KNOW I was pregnant lol
> 
> Lol I had them a lot as a kid but then hadn't had one in years until my last pregnancy. Now getting 3 in a row...hopefully a good sign. Chad freaks out everytime and is like "OMG what happened?!) lol nothing, it's just a bloody nose...it happens
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had a walmart near me!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol probably a good thing! Now you have to wait:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> WOOO I have a conference call scheduled next week with the Head at High Noon in Denver!!!! I cold-emailed him yesterday and now his assistant to scheduling a call... holy crap.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! How excitingClick to expand...

 I have a CVS, Walgreens, and Rite Aid within a block of my work though.... DANGEROUUSSSS.
**edited, Walgreens not walmart! 
I left my wallet at home today though (switched purses, forgot to put it in my new one) So I can't even get one until I get home anyways!


----------



## NDTaber9211

VivianJean said:


> WOOO I have a conference call scheduled next week with the Head at High Noon in Denver!!!! I cold-emailed him yesterday and now his assistant to scheduling a call... holy crap.

Oooo how exciting! What do you do in the TV industry?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amelia-That is so awesome!! Good luck.


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> ]
> I have a CVS, Walgreens, and Rite Aid within a block of my work though.... DANGEROUUSSSS.
> **edited, Walgreens not walmart!
> I left my wallet at home today though (switched purses, forgot to put it in my new one) So I can't even get one until I get home anyways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> WOOO I have a conference call scheduled next week with the Head at High Noon in Denver!!!! I cold-emailed him yesterday and now his assistant to scheduling a call... holy crap.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo how exciting! What do you do in the TV industry?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, I have a Rite Aid on the path that I walk the dogs... SO HARD TO RESIST
> 
> I work currently as an Associate Producer on a bunch of reality shows :) I've worked on The Voice and Beyond Scared Straight and HGTV Design Star. V Fun!! I also have my own little company on the side and do smaller freelance jobs on weekends for companies and individuals who want web content.Click to expand...


----------



## goldstns

Amelia- great news!!!

Cassidy- I hope its your turn! You deserve it so much!


----------



## NDTaber9211

VivianJean said:


> I work currently as an Associate Producer on a bunch of reality shows :) I've worked on The Voice and Beyond Scared Straight and HGTV Design Star. V Fun!! I also have my own little company on the side and do smaller freelance jobs on weekends for companies and individuals who want web content.

Wow that sounds super awesome and exciting!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, any news? Worried about you over here!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ameila-That job sounds awesome, mine is so boring!! 
Morgan-I agree with amanda! How's it going? I hope your ok.


----------



## clynn11

So the infectious disease doctor prescribed him 9 months of medication for latent tuberculosis and then sent us over to get more chest x-rays. They still aren't sure what it is but the doctor thinks it's TB that is inactive atm.


----------



## HWPG

clomid ladies - which days were your prescribed to take it?
morgan, my thoughts and prayers are with you.....


----------



## prgirl_11

Ditto. Been thinking about you Morgan... <3


----------



## NDTaber9211

clynn11 said:


> So the infectious disease doctor prescribed him 9 months of medication for latent tuberculosis and then sent us over to get more chest x-rays. They still aren't sure what it is but the doctor thinks it's TB that is inactive atm.

Hopefully the meds do the trick and the Doc finally figured out what is it



HWPG said:


> clomid ladies - which days were your prescribed to take it?
> morgan, my thoughts and prayers are with you.....

5-9 here.


----------



## VivianJean

Oh wow Cass... you ok? at least you know....


----------



## Cowgirl07

clynn11 said:


> So the infectious disease doctor prescribed him 9 months of medication for latent tuberculosis and then sent us over to get more chest x-rays. They still aren't sure what it is but the doctor thinks it's TB that is inactive atm.

How did he get tb?


----------



## clynn11

Yeah, we're fine. It's a lot better than some of the other things they were suggesting initially.

"Tuberculosis is caused by bacteria that spread from person to person through microscopic droplets released into the air. This can happen when someone with the untreated, active form of tuberculosis coughs, speaks, sneezes, spits, laughs or sings. "


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan - praying for you, hope everything is okay.


----------



## Cowgirl07

clynn11 said:


> Yeah, we're fine. It's a lot better than some of the other things they were suggesting initially.
> 
> "Tuberculosis is caused by bacteria that spread from person to person through microscopic droplets released into the air. This can happen when someone with the untreated, active form of tuberculosis coughs, speaks, sneezes, spits, laughs or sings. "

I guess I didn't think it was as common anymore. 

I am babysitting my cousins kids thursday and friday they are so cute!


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm having a weird feeling/ache in my stomach, its like I did too many sit ups (when I can assure you..i have not done any) anyone else experience this?


----------



## goldstns

Cassidy- its nice to be one step closer to DH being healthy... will it go away after the meds?


----------



## mommyxofxone

has anyone heard from Morgan??? poor thing my goodness, i'd be a mess!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

mommyxofxone said:


> has anyone heard from Morgan??? poor thing my goodness, i'd be a mess!!!

I'm a mess over here waiting to hear! So concerned about her!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i know i'm really worried :( Poor morgan, what a freaking sick joke that is if it's really etopic, after everything she's been through


----------



## jury3

At my gen practitioner now, but wanted to update...hcg 164 and progesterone 53.3


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> At my gen practitioner now, but wanted to update...hcg 164 and progesterone 53.3

wooohoooo Julie! Do you have another beta scheduled to monitor the doubling, or do you have to wait for an appt with your ob?


----------



## goldstns

awesome Julie!


----------



## frsttimemama

That's great Julie
!
so sad for Morgan having to deal with this too. Hopefully that isn't the case..


----------



## Disneybaby26

Julie that's fantastic!!! What dpo were you for the draw again?? And you were worries about progesterone! HAH!! :)

I'm worried sick about Morgan :( I feel like she too early for them to Ben make a call like that!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Ben=even. Ugh


----------



## Cowgirl07

That's great Julie!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm

It says you might not even be able to see a sac at 5 weeks and she's only 4+6!

Thinking about you sweetie xo


----------



## RobertRedford

Disneybaby26 said:


> https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm
> 
> It says you might not even be able to see a sac at 5 weeks and she's only 4+6!
> 
> Thinking about you sweetie xo

do we know what her hcg levels were? or was she unable to find a lab? I know that they are generally able to see a sac when your levels are over 3000! 

Crossing my fingers for her!


----------



## asmcsm

Disneybaby26 said:


> https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm
> 
> It says you might not even be able to see a sac at 5 weeks and she's only 4+6!
> 
> Thinking about you sweetie xo

When I had my miscarriage I should have been 6+1 but the sac was measuring at 4+6 so it's possible for them to see it. But I had a transvaginal and transabdominal US, it didn't show on the abdnominal, don't know what they used on her It's just hard this early on cuz there's no heartbeat and unless you had hcg done a few days before you have nothing to compare it to so you have to go back a couple days later :? Really hope everything's okay with her though. I know exactly how much it sucks


----------



## asmcsm

Oh and YAY JULIE!!!!! That's so awesome :D


----------



## pdxmom

HWPG said:


> clomid ladies - which days were your prescribed to take it?
> morgan, my thoughts and prayers are with you.....

3 thro 7 for me

Morgan...hoping hoping and praying for u girl...ectopics r the worst thing to go thro...just hope thts not the case

u girls have been so chatty...ive been soo caught up packing...im pooped...just waiting for af to show her face....where the f is she....

Julie so happy for u girl..:flower:


----------



## wavescrash

Yay Julie, your prog looks great!

Cassidy - question though, how is the doc explaining his symptoms if it's latent?? Either way I hope this is the answer and the meds work and you can finally put all this behind you.


----------



## RobertRedford

I just checked my CP, its pretty low and soft. I have no idea what that means but it was very soft and easy to find (i was squatting down though...at work, dont judge :) ) oh and lotiony cm. I normally dont have a lot of CM before af.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I just checked my CP, its pretty low and soft. I have no idea what that means but it was very soft and easy to find (i was squatting down though...at work, dont judge :) ) oh and lotiony cm. I normally dont have a lot of CM before af.

That's a really good sign!! The cervix gets softer when you're pregnant because of extra blood flow


----------



## pdxmom

RobertRedford said:


> I just checked my CP, its pretty low and soft. I have no idea what that means but it was very soft and easy to find (i was squatting down though...at work, dont judge :) ) oh and lotiony cm. I normally dont have a lot of CM before af.

I have no idea abt cp....i dont even kow how to check or wat im looking for :blush:
Now im getting impatient tht af isnt getting here....uuffff


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I just checked my CP, its pretty low and soft. I have no idea what that means but it was very soft and easy to find (i was squatting down though...at work, dont judge :) ) oh and lotiony cm. I normally dont have a lot of CM before af.
> 
> That's a really good sign!! The cervix gets softer when you're pregnant because of extra blood flowClick to expand...

Neat! I'll have to check again tonight and in the am to see if there is a difference. Most of the sites I am trying to go to at work are blocked because my work thinks its porn, haha. So I can't do much research on CP!


----------



## RobertRedford

pdxmom said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I just checked my CP, its pretty low and soft. I have no idea what that means but it was very soft and easy to find (i was squatting down though...at work, dont judge :) ) oh and lotiony cm. I normally dont have a lot of CM before af.
> 
> I have no idea abt cp....i dont even kow how to check or wat im looking for :blush:
> Now im getting impatient tht af isnt getting here....uuffffClick to expand...

have you thought about having another beta done?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> Neat! I'll have to check again tonight and in the am to see if there is a difference. Most of the sites I am trying to go to at work are blocked because my work thinks its porn, haha. So I can't do much research on CP!

:rofl: Yep, total porn. Nothing like a cervix to get ya in the mood haha


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Neat! I'll have to check again tonight and in the am to see if there is a difference. Most of the sites I am trying to go to at work are blocked because my work thinks its porn, haha. So I can't do much research on CP!
> 
> :rofl: Yep, total porn. Nothing like a cervix to get ya in the mood hahaClick to expand...

i know, right? it lets me go to beautiful cervix though...cause that isn't questionable! hah


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Neat! I'll have to check again tonight and in the am to see if there is a difference. Most of the sites I am trying to go to at work are blocked because my work thinks its porn, haha. So I can't do much research on CP!
> 
> :rofl: Yep, total porn. Nothing like a cervix to get ya in the mood hahaClick to expand...

:haha:LOL!!


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Neat! I'll have to check again tonight and in the am to see if there is a difference. Most of the sites I am trying to go to at work are blocked because my work thinks its porn, haha. So I can't do much research on CP!
> 
> :rofl: Yep, total porn. Nothing like a cervix to get ya in the mood hahaClick to expand...
> 
> i know, right? it lets me go to beautiful cervix though...cause that isn't questionable! hahClick to expand...

I was just on that site.. lol

The internet crashed at work today and I was waiting for them to come in and say "why have you been on all these baby sites?"....rofl.


----------



## VivianJean

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I just checked my CP, its pretty low and soft. I have no idea what that means but it was very soft and easy to find (i was squatting down though...at work, dont judge :) ) oh and lotiony cm. I normally dont have a lot of CM before af.
> 
> That's a really good sign!! The cervix gets softer when you're pregnant because of extra blood flowClick to expand...
> 
> Neat! I'll have to check again tonight and in the am to see if there is a difference. Most of the sites I am trying to go to at work are blocked because my work thinks its porn, haha. So I can't do much research on CP!Click to expand...

I want to go home now and have a look.. any one have any tips for visual vs bump in the dark?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> Neat! I'll have to check again tonight and in the am to see if there is a difference. Most of the sites I am trying to go to at work are blocked because my work thinks its porn, haha. So I can't do much research on CP!
> 
> :rofl: Yep, total porn. Nothing like a cervix to get ya in the mood hahaClick to expand...
> 
> i know, right? it lets me go to beautiful cervix though...cause that isn't questionable! hahClick to expand...

I honestly go on there a lot lol


----------



## VivianJean

:wacko:Augh guys..... STILL NO AF!!! I'm running to the ladies room to go have a poke around


----------



## asmcsm

Started having sharp little pains on my left side again. Grrr why can't I be more DPO so I can see some friggin lines!


----------



## wavescrash

RobertRedford said:


> I just checked my CP, its pretty low and soft. I have no idea what that means but it was very soft and easy to find (i was squatting down though...at work, dont judge :) ) oh and lotiony cm. I normally dont have a lot of CM before af.

Mine was lotiony after implantation leading up to my bfp so fx for you.


----------



## VivianJean

Ok, please please please... anyone had this situation?

It feels wet - it's not dripping but it's silky to the touch. When I reached the opening it wasn't a perfect circle (med termination *might* have changed the shape - I remember the doc telling me it might never totally close again).

The thing I'm concerned about - when I drew my hand back there was a little bit of pink blood on the tip of my finger - not red like AF, just pink.

I'm confused - can anyone shed any light? I'm probably now 14 dpo-ish. Got very bright and fast lines on OPK on the 14th of this month. I'm assuming from everything I've read i would have O'd within 24 hours of that? 

I'm hoping I'm still in with a chance since I'm now day 34 of this silly cycle and no AF. Cramps have subsided. Ovaries not "present" at the moment. Or is the blood a bad sign? Has anyone else had this while checking? :(


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Ok, please please please... anyone had this situation?
> 
> It feels wet - it's not dripping but it's silky to the touch. When I reached the opening it wasn't a perfect circle (med termination *might* have changed the shape - I remember the doc telling me it might never totally close again).
> 
> The thing I'm concerned about - when I drew my hand back there was a little bit of pink blood on the tip of my finger - not red like AF, just pink.
> 
> I'm confused - can anyone shed any light? I'm probably now 14 dpo-ish. Got very bright and fast lines on OPK on the 14th of this month. I'm assuming from everything I've read i would have O'd within 24 hours of that?
> 
> I'm hoping I'm still in with a chance since I'm now day 34 of this silly cycle and no AF. Cramps have subsided. Ovaries not "present" at the moment. Or is the blood a bad sign? Has anyone else had this while checking? :(

Pink is good! And I know that as far as people that have given birth before, their cervix sometimes never closes as tight afterward so could be possible after termination. It's possible that you could be pregnant and not getting bfp yet. I was 13dpo and had a SUPER faint line. 14dpo I got faint lines but obvious enough to call it a positive. And I think Emily? got her bfp at like 17dpo if I remember correctly.


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Ok, please please please... anyone had this situation?
> 
> It feels wet - it's not dripping but it's silky to the touch. When I reached the opening it wasn't a perfect circle (med termination *might* have changed the shape - I remember the doc telling me it might never totally close again).
> 
> The thing I'm concerned about - when I drew my hand back there was a little bit of pink blood on the tip of my finger - not red like AF, just pink.
> 
> I'm confused - can anyone shed any light? I'm probably now 14 dpo-ish. Got very bright and fast lines on OPK on the 14th of this month. I'm assuming from everything I've read i would have O'd within 24 hours of that?
> 
> I'm hoping I'm still in with a chance since I'm now day 34 of this silly cycle and no AF. Cramps have subsided. Ovaries not "present" at the moment. Or is the blood a bad sign? Has anyone else had this while checking? :(
> 
> Pink is good! And I know that as far as people that have given birth before, their cervix sometimes never closes as tight afterward so could be possible after termination. It's possible that you could be pregnant and not getting bfp yet. I was 13dpo and had a SUPER faint line. 14dpo I got faint lines but obvious enough to call it a positive. And I think Emily? got her bfp at like 17dpo if I remember correctly.Click to expand...

Possible is good.... thx. Next tuesday cant come fast enough :(


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I've been thinking of you all day! I really hope they are wrong...I agree with the other girls, get a second opinion. I would call your gyno ASAP and have them check it out.

prgirl_11-I love your new profile pic...it is SO true!


Sonia-Boo for temp drop...at least you'll get to drink! I want nothing more than all the things I shouldn't have (wine, soda, sushi, bagels and lox...lol) Enjoy it while you can bc you will be preggo before you know it!

Vivian-The pup is so cute!
How exciting! I hope things turn out the way you want!

Nikki-Yay for her still being a girl! lol Can't wait to see the pic! 
I know you've mentioned some water exercising, what else have you been doing? I really want to have a natural birth, so I know I need to be as healhty as possible. I've been eating super healthy and immediately quit soda, but I need to exercise...just not sure what to do besides walk.

Cassidy-OOOHHHH I hope the darker opks are a good sign! 
Glad they have a direction with DH, I just really hope he feels better soon!

Ashlee-I'm pretty sure I implanted 7dpo. I tested 9dpo and had a bfn. So, hang in there! 

Emily-I have several wondfo hcg tests and some opks left...might as well use them, right?! lol

Mirolee-I was prescribed days 5-9.

Amanda-I have another blood draw tomorrow to check for doubling. I had way more creamy cm than I normally have, FX'd it's a good sign for you too!
LOL about the cervix=porn! lol I've search ttc related things at work before and had them blocked too! So funny!

Kara-I was 14dpo yesterday for the draw. I know! I was really worried about the progesterone...I was glad to hear it was higher! I didn't even know they were testing for it lol I was going to ask when they called, but didn't have to!

AFM-Long day at work. We have a kid who likes to tear up the room when he gets mad. He turned over all my chairs/desks. Finally had to restrain him. Luckily he's a tiny little 3rd grader lol He also likes to kick though. I got a little nervous bc my heart rate was up so high and bc I was afraid he'd kick me in the stomach. Spent 1.5-2 hours with him throwing a fit. FUN!


----------



## NDTaber9211

All this cervix talk made me want to check my own :haha: It seems to be about medium and firm. My cm is a mix between sticky and creamy. Idk if that is good or not. I never really paid attention to my cervix post ovulation before.


----------



## asmcsm

I know, I'm trying!! So hard to wait after seeing the spotting though lol, if I hadn't seen spotting I think I would have made it to Saturday. And then the nosebleeds made it worse so now I want to test every few hours lmao.

Sorry about your long day. I'm sure that was stressful. I don't think I could handle your job.


----------



## asmcsm

My uterus is achy and I'm having occasional sharp pains near my left ovary which is weird cuz my ovulation pain this cycle was on the right.


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> My uterus is achy and I'm having occasional sharp pains near my left ovary which is weird cuz my ovulation pain this cycle was on the right.

Have you every had anything like that before?


----------



## wavescrash

Julie - Hannah has jumped in my belly a few times and all is well. I worried but many moms reassured me that our beans are super protected in there :)


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> My uterus is achy and I'm having occasional sharp pains near my left ovary which is weird cuz my ovulation pain this cycle was on the right.
> 
> Have you every had anything like that before?Click to expand...

Yea, I had pains in the same spot last cycle after o, but pretty sure I o'd left side last time. Who knows... They're not that bad anyway.


----------



## Cowgirl07

wavescrash said:


> Julie - Hannah has jumped in my belly a few times and all is well. I worried but many moms reassured me that our beans are super protected in there :)

I am sure you are fine. I always jumped on my moms and it didnt affect my sister at all. She is probably the smartest person I know. 
Amelia-Still not having af is a great sign! 
AFM: I am content with not testing yet.


----------



## NDTaber9211

FINALLY heard back from my doctor

Hi there,
The progesterone level is actually okay and consistent with ovulation.
Continue with the current dose of Clomid.
Kristin Murray MD

That's it. I mean I am glad she gave me the a ok but yeesh, can ya give a girl a little more? Idk if she means I wont be doing a later cycle second dose like some women do if they didn't respond or if she meant next cycle will be 50mg and not 100mg.


----------



## VivianJean

:dohh:

Can you ask her a follow up? It pisses me off no end when docs give short answers that don't tell the patient anything. 

Like... just because the person wearing the white coat who does this day in and day out understands some non-verbal cues about the topic and can read between the lines and knows that they are talking about, doesn't mean that anyone else, let alone an anxious patient, knows that is going on...

I had viral meningitis a few years back. 12 days on hospital with my brain being eaten and on IV. 

I went to the ER 4 times in three days. Each time they told me it was a migraine and sent me home. The last time I asked them what it would take to convince them it wasn't and was what I thought it was *i thought it was meningitis all along*... they said spinal tap. I said DO IT. They said, it's not usual procedure and had risks. I told them I would sign anything that promised I wouldn't sue, just do it.

Guess what? Meningitis. The nurse told me 12 days later as she was unhooking me from the IV for the last time that had they sent me home again, I probably would have lost my hearing.

Now I always ask questions. Always.


----------



## jury3

It sounds like she's keeping everything the same Nichole, same dosage and same days. I would wait and see if you get a bfp. If not, then you might email her back and let her know and ask what she thinks about upping the dosage then. You definitely O'd and your temp is way up, so you obviously responded well. So either way I think you'll be good :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

NOTHING from morgan??? oh god :( that's not a good sign. thinking of you hun wherever you are and hoping you are alright


----------



## VivianJean

:( I'm worried. I was totally expecting an update "docs wrong, all good, getting pizza, ttyl" :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

me too, or just a brief update that dh got there and she was alright or something. :( i can't even imagine


----------



## clynn11

I hope she's ok :( I'm worried about her.

Grrrr Nichole! Sorry your doc was so damn vague, but I agree it sounds like she's keeping everything the same for round 2 (hopefully there won't be a round 2!)


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> I hope she's ok :( I'm worried about her.
> 
> Grrrr Nichole! Sorry your doc was so damn vague, but I agree it sounds like she's keeping everything the same for round 2 (hopefully there won't be a round 2!)

NO ROUND 2 NO ROUND 2 ! WOOOOOOO :hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

I thought we would have heard something by now good or bad.
Nichole-sorry they were vague but since they think you o'd they might leave it be for a couple cycles. FX


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan????? Where are youuuuuu???? I am worried!! I hope your phone just died and you are a-ok! 

Julie awesome progesterone. Must be that corpus luteum workin!!

AFM I tried the toilet test today lol and it worked. Test line was still darker than control so that made me happy. I have another u/s tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am worried about Morgan too :(.

I got another e-mail from her with a little more information. 

The higher the better but >8 is consistent with ovulation.
Did your OPK ever turn + this month? If so, we will stay at current dose; if not, we will double the dose.

I responded back yes and attached my chart. I asked if there was a chance that I could have ovulated naturally and didn't respond to clomid. I mean I DID ovulate on me own before... it just didn't happen every month. I thought of that possibility and now am curious if that ever happens.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Nichole-That is interesting, how long would you go without ovulating. 
I wish I had a smart phone and didn't have to work tomorrow, so I can get Morgans update. Oh well, hopefully with the heat I am done early.


----------



## NDTaber9211

It really varied. When I lost weight af was like clock work. Didn't follow ovulation but af was always 33-35 days so I am assuming I was ovulating. When I gained a good chunk of weight back during dh's cancer fight AF started getting irregular again. When I started paying attention it was like every other month ovulating but recently I went 3 cycles and no O. This was my first ovulation in 4 months. 

I've been stuck at my current weight for awhile now. I need to start losing weight again. I know it will help me out with TTC so I don't get why I seem so resistant to it. 'll do well for like a week and then just go back into old habits.


----------



## pdxmom

Morgan hun....still thinking of u and praying tht alls well...hugss:hugs:


----------



## VivianJean

Im watching "Say Yes To The Dress" an eating ice cream... wtf


----------



## frsttimemama

I was so hoping to see an update from Morgan.. I hope everything is okay.

AFM, I am so glad this day is over. Hubby's week out of town is half over, I worked a double and I'm exhausted! Whew! I'm planning to hold out to test as long as I can.. because I'm not expecting anything. I'm hoping and praying, but not really expecting to be pregnant. I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## frsttimemama

VivianJean said:


> Im watching "Say Yes To The Dress" an eating ice cream... wtf

 I had icecream today and then a frozen burrito when I got home. Ate total crap today. Just having one of those days I guess. But I worked hard today so hopefully the scale won't hate me in the AM!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-Still checking in and hoping your ok...

Rachel-Yay for the ultrasound tomorrow! Can't wait to see!

Nikki-Where's your pic???


----------



## pdxmom

Times like these i just hope we had each others numbers...just in case of even in general to keep in touch like wen u guys go in labour and stuff...:) i dont mind giving mine...anyone who is interested pm me :flower:


----------



## frsttimemama

Some left sided stabbing cramping going on. I'm not really sure what all is where in there. It's on the left side, on the front right in line with my hip bones. In the general region of all of my baby-making parts. Lol. Who knows! Crazy bodies. Still wish they had windows so we could see inside.


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> Some left sided stabbing cramping going on. I'm not really sure what all is where in there. It's on the left side, on the front right in line with my hip bones. In the general region of all of my baby-making parts. Lol. Who knows! Crazy bodies. Still wish they had windows so we could see inside.

That's exactly where I'm getting the stabbing pains


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> Some left sided stabbing cramping going on. I'm not really sure what all is where in there. It's on the left side, on the front right in line with my hip bones. In the general region of all of my baby-making parts. Lol. Who knows! Crazy bodies. Still wish they had windows so we could see inside.
> 
> That's exactly where I'm getting the stabbing painsClick to expand...

Yay! Lol.. I'm glad that made sense to someone other than myself. Fingers crossed it means something good for us then!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm still not 100% convinced I didn't O on CD 16 where I had the big dip and rise. That would make me 8 DPO like I think Cassidy said earlier today.. I guess I'll have to wait it out and see. Either way, I'm thankful to have O'ed. I'll take that as a start.


----------



## asmcsm

Shoot I just went back to see when I got my last BFP and I was actually 15DPO not 13DPO...don't know how I messed that up. Hopefully it doesn't take that long to see a BFP this month if I get one...


----------



## VivianJean

that gives me hope now too...!!!! I'll be day 14/15 tomorrow.... still no AF.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> that gives me hope now too...!!!! I'll be day 14/15 tomorrow.... still no AF.

You definitely shouldn't give up yet. Here's the pics of my first tests from my last BFP. The top one was 14dpo fmu and I could kinda see it but it didn't really show up in a picture, the second one was 15dpo fmu and it was still pretty faint and the third one was the FRER I took in the afternoon at 15dpo after a hold.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## brunettebimbo

Any updates on Morgan?

AFM I was hoping my temperature would rise again today but it dipped :( Looks like I'm in for another messed up cycle!!


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> that gives me hope now too...!!!! I'll be day 14/15 tomorrow.... still no AF.
> 
> You definitely shouldn't give up yet. Here's the pics of my first tests from my last BFP. The top one was 14dpo fmu and I could kinda see it but it didn't really show up in a picture, the second one was 15dpo fmu and it was still pretty faint and the third one was the FRER I took in the afternoon at 15dpo after a hold.Click to expand...

Jeez Ash, finally got a chance to look at your chart.. looks pretty darn good!

Wow,... thanks for sharing the pics. I guess the thing that worries me is that last time the day i missed my period i got a VERY strong BFP... 

But I guess I could have implanted late or ovulated later... I don't dare hope.. you know?


----------



## frsttimemama

Well going by an OPK, I'm not getting aBFP this month cuz that sucker was NEGGG-A-TIVVVEEE! lol


----------



## morganwhite7

Good Morning Ladies. :coffee:

First of all, I haven't caught myself up yet as I'm really busy at work, but I'd like to apologize for leaving you all hanging yesterday! Our Sprint data towers are STILL down and I couldn't post or even get on the internet.. I was DYING not being able to get on here lastnight.. :/

SO my diagnosis was possible ectopic. I was FIRST told they were SURE that's what it was. Said they couldn't see if there was actually anything in my tube, but that what was in my uterus did NOT resemble a normal pregnancy. That's what the DOC said. THEN the nicest lady ever came in and told me that she was an OB specialist. & I'm like (in my head) omg the doc just said ectopic, what else do I need to know.. Jeez.. And she says to me: How far along are you? I say ohh about 5 weeks maybe.. And she says okay well "I have NEVER seen an ectopic with an hCG level of 31,000 this early. AND also I can promise you that I saw your ultrasound and it looks to me like there is a yolk sac, just way too early too tell. 

So the doc came back in and said he'd say I have a 50/50 chance. And that he doesn't think it looks like a normal pregnancy. All my bloods came back fine, with an hCG of 31,000. 

And their solution for my problem is another quantitative hCG test in 48 hours. So we will go tomorrow after work. She said to hope for a level of at least 60,000 (double, duh) to ensure that it is in fact an intrauterine pregnancy. He said in an ectopic, the hCG usually grows at a bit of a slower pace. 

So basically I am STILL stuck with having to wait until my Sept. 10th scan to see if bean is doing okay. ](*,)

I will probably drive myself MAD today Googling ectopic vs. normal hCG levels at 5 weeks.. Would you guys pleeeeeeease share ANY info you have on what my levels should looks like in early pregnancy, or what yours were when you first went?

Okay I'm done w/ the preggo talk now, I just don't know who else to vent to. I am so scared and anxious and can't believe I wasn't given a definite answer.. I don't know how I'm just supposed to just WAIT.. I want to relax. I want to know my bean is okay. :nope:


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy so was mine this month, took one the day before my test ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Vent all you want! It's what we are here for. I'm glad the specialist came and gave you some hope. That sucks so much that you have to wait and see. I'll be praying, sending good thoughts, vibes, and crossing all available fingers and toes that the sticky bean will still be there.


----------



## morganwhite7

Wow, just went back to catch up and you guys are just simply amazing. <3 Worried all day about me, ugh I so wish I could have updated lastnight!! But thanks so much, really, I know I say this a lot but you guys seriously have helped me through SO much and I am so thankful we're lucky enough to have such an awesome group of support!!!!!!!!! :)

I'll send some babydust to you all, it's been awhile ;)
:dust:
(and to MYSELF for a STICKY one!!!!)


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan-I'm so glad to hear from you hun!! An hcg of 31,000 at 5 weeks is huge! I would expect them to quite double though because they double more slowly after they hit a certain point. Is there any way you could get another scan next week so you don't have to wait so long? I know planned parenthood offers way discounted services, I just don't know if they do ultrasounds? I'd hate to I there but if it meant I got to check earlier I think I'd just bite the bullet...

We were all so scared for you but I'm so glad you're back! It's crappy waiting but fx'd everything is just fine!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Or what if you even called the place your scan is scheduled at and told them the story (bleeding, hcg #s, what docs said etc) and asked them if they could but you up, especially bc ectopic a can be so dangerous!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan!! Glad you are ok. My hcg at 5+2 was 10,398. And so far as I know, baby is ok! They actually told me my levels were high. Maybe you have twins!!! I think that after a certain level they don't double but still rise. Fx that they don't DROP! How's the bleeding and what'd they say about your cervix? Open vs closed??


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah unfortunately I am looking into that option. But actually as of yesterday, I have my proof of pregnancy so I have insurance now :) I just need to get into somewhere asap! I just know I have to wait since there was OBV nothing significant for them to see yesterday... :/

Buttttt I am taking this one step at a time.. I am terrified but I also have been to hell and back, so not a thing in the world could surprise me at this point.

But again, sorry for causing all the worries yesterday.. WHAT a day it was...!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ummmm I WISH I had asked about my cervix butttt tomorrow we'll be going to another branch from that hospital and they'll have all the pics so I can ask.

And I had .1 second thought about twins too.. Maybe hCG is so high bc there's 2 and the embryos just look weird right now.. LOL- I freakin wish.

Ohhh p.s. still no bleeding since yesterday's update.. just a CONSTANT right side ovary pain.. but not enough to double over or anything.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hmm sorry to be a pest but I am reading that @ 5 weeks the range is 18 to 7,340 and mine of 31,000 lands in the HIGH range of 6 weeks? So if I were farther along they wouldn't they have been able to see more? There should have been SOMETHING right?! This is really confusing..


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> Ummmm I WISH I had asked about my cervix butttt tomorrow we'll be going to another branch from that hospital and they'll have all the pics so I can ask.
> 
> And I had .1 second thought about twins too.. Maybe hCG is so high bc there's 2 and the embryos just look weird right now.. LOL- I freakin wish.
> 
> Ohhh p.s. still no bleeding since yesterday's update.. just a CONSTANT right side ovary pain.. but not enough to double over or anything.

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay MORGAN! So pleased that you are back!!! Thank goodness it wasn't a flat out ecto. I'm so sorry that you went through that yesterday but just know that every little lady on this board was holding you in her hearts!! x


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee - your chart is starting to look a little triphasic! 

Morgan - I'm so glad to eat your update. Like you/someone else (?) said maybe it looks weird because its twins so early on and they aren't both completely visible yet? Fx so tight for you. How crazy would it be to be twins after all you've been through? Did they mention any source of the bleeding?


----------



## jury3

Morgan-I'm so glad that other doc came in! I despise the first one...lol What a high number! Maybe it was twins and the bleeding was bc you lost one? Just an idea. I hope everything turns out to be ok! We are here for you :) :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Ashlee - your chart is starting to look a little triphasic!
> 
> Morgan - I'm so glad to eat your update. Like you/someone else (?) said maybe it looks weird because its twins so early on and they aren't both completely visible yet? Fx so tight for you. How crazy would it be to be twins after all you've been through? Did they mention any source of the bleeding?


I know! Hoping that it stays up there! Had another little nosebleed this morning. Only for half a minute though. Most of them have been super quick except the on yesterday morning. But still a bfn today :? Blah

Morgan omg those numbers are so high! Wouldn't it be amazing if it were twins! I was thinking what Amanda said about them not being visible yet. I know exactly how you feel though about the waiting, I was put through the same thing. Hopefully your story will have a better ending than mine FX :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

You know I am really considering that too now, twins. One in the right place, one in a tube. I have 4 sets of twins in my family (on both sides). Wow, may be possible.

But no they didn't know why I bled.. they didn't freakin tell me anything but IDK.. 50/50, can't tell yet.. So hoping my levels are high tomorrow, but also know that an hCG level is still NO indication of a normal pregnancy. I think I may fake a visit to the ER again next week if I can't get in before 7 wks for an appt!!!!! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

Today's tests
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## morganwhite7

Dang it girl you know only FRERs work early!! Don't you dare feel bad about a neg on the crappy ones!

(Do you see anything IRL? It's always way harder to see in a pic)


----------



## VivianJean

Another BFN today, more dirty looking CM. 

I decided to use an OPK thinking that maybe getting a strong positive would help me feel better about getting BFNs on the preg tests. 

I got the weakest result ever - the test line was almost not even there.

There is something really messed up inside me and I can't handle this anymore. I thought that when I got my thyroid sorted out then everything else would follow. 

"Oh you'll get pregnant like that!*snaps fingers*" said the doctor who performed my termination. 

Yeah? Well f*ck you you jerk, I can't and I'm not and I wish I'd never come to you for the termination because life would have been so different.

I'm a mess. I feel fat and disgusting. I've been "happy eating" and not really exercising thinking that I was still maybe pregnant.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Dang it girl you know only FRERs work early!! Don't you dare feel bad about a neg on the crappy ones!
> 
> (Do you see anything IRL? It's always way harder to see in a pic)

I'm not feeling bad at all. I didn't get a positive until 15dpo last time so not expecting a lot lol. Mostly I'm using cheapies to curb my peas addiction for now, will probably take FRER in a few days, them hopefully ill get nice dark lines instead of faint ones.

I don't see anything on them at all but I. Only 10 dpo. I could just be one of those people that the hcg doesn't filter into urine until later


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Hmm sorry to be a pest but I am reading that @ 5 weeks the range is 18 to 7,340 and mine of 31,000 lands in the HIGH range of 6 weeks? So if I were farther along they wouldn't they have been able to see more? There should have been SOMETHING right?! This is really confusing..

Sooo glad things are okay-ish!! At 5 1/2 weeks, I still had only a sac visible so maybe not??


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> Sandy so was mine this month, took one the day before my test ;)

Eek! Finger crossing, hoping, and praying!! :)


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Another BFN today, more dirty looking CM.
> 
> I decided to use an OPK thinking that maybe getting a strong positive would help me feel better about getting BFNs on the preg tests.
> 
> I got the weakest result ever - the test line was almost not even there.
> 
> There is something really messed up inside me and I can't handle this anymore. I thought that when I got my thyroid sorted out then everything else would follow.
> 
> "Oh you'll get pregnant like that!*snaps fingers*" said the doctor who performed my termination.
> 
> Yeah? Well f*ck you you jerk, I can't and I'm not and I wish I'd never come to you for the termination because life would have been so different.
> 
> I'm a mess. I feel fat and disgusting. I've been "happy eating" and not really exercising thinking that I was still maybe pregnant.

I'm sorry Amelia :?. Usually you won't get a positive on an opk before you'll get a positive on an hpt. It takes a lot of hcg to make an opk positive. 

I can't believe your doctor lied to you like that. Termination can make it harder to conceive in some cases and he should have better explained risks to you especially if you asked. 

I wish there was more to do to cheer you up but I know exactly how you're feeling and I know that it feels like things are never going to work out and nothing anyone says will truly make it better until you see those pretty pink lines but just know we are hear to listen to you rant and give encouraging words whenever you need them. :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

VivianJean said:


> Another BFN today, more dirty looking CM.
> 
> I decided to use an OPK thinking that maybe getting a strong positive would help me feel better about getting BFNs on the preg tests.
> 
> I got the weakest result ever - the test line was almost not even there.
> 
> There is something really messed up inside me and I can't handle this anymore. I thought that when I got my thyroid sorted out then everything else would follow.
> 
> "Oh you'll get pregnant like that!*snaps fingers*" said the doctor who performed my termination.
> 
> Yeah? Well f*ck you you jerk, I can't and I'm not and I wish I'd never come to you for the termination because life would have been so different.
> 
> I'm a mess. I feel fat and disgusting. I've been "happy eating" and not really exercising
> thinking that I was still maybe
> pregnant.

I did an OPK and it was blaringly negative..


----------



## goldstns

praying for you Morgan!!!

Julie- sorry I know I owe you all US pictures from yesterday... Im just bad at doing it. I promise I will post some once I take a picture of the picture.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morgan! so glad you're back and doing alright. So your bloods for hcg levels are done again tomorrow after work? is that right? i do hope that you are hanging in there and trying not to stress too much


ashlee i don't see anything on your test. sorry hun, but i know that doesn't mean anything too. Hoping you get a nice dark one tomorrow. 


afm i'm starting my two opks a day today- taking the first one at noonish and the next one at 8pm, today and tomorrow. 

either way, i'm bd'ing tonight through sunday and hoping we catch the egg. really hping this is it.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Vivian - when did you terminate? I don't think you've told us the story. You don't have to if you don't want to but you have mentioned it a few times and now I'm curious...

T-5 hours till my appt!!!!! Excited and nauseated at the same time...I think I'll go out to the pool for a bit to relax my belly and brains...

Morgan I am so anti-faking a visit to the ER you have nooooo idea. I think I've mentioned it before.....I work in a community ER primarily funded by the state so we get people who come in all the time for a pregnancy test because its "free" instead of going to the dollar store like a logical person. They always say oh I have belly pain....so they end up with a work up that costs thousands and thousands of dollars just to see what they want to see. Meanwhile I've got granny dying in the waiting room bc of all the non emergent visits. Yesterday was def warranted to go to the ER but PLEASE don't fake a visit next week if you can't get in to your doc. Since you have insurance if your doc doesn't want to see you still then ask then for an outpatient order for an u/s and go to a free standing radiology place. I totally didnt mean to sound like a bitch but it really irks me. I'm a jaded ER nurse...


----------



## morganwhite7

LOL. Rachel I told my MIL the same thing yesterday, they'll look at me like oh another bleeding early preggo. I know that prob happens a million times a day in ERs. 

But I don't think I'd ever go again, too much of a hassle for something that a doc could do. There wasn't a wait there, since we went to a maternity hospital and they specialize in babies/women so I liked that and felt comfy with it. But yeah I am just feeling like that visit did NOTHING for me (could you tell me your opinion? Am I just crazy early? Is that ok to have such a high level and for them to see hardly nothing?) But am frantically searching as we speak for a doc who will let me come in by 6 weeks, so FX'd I find what I need so I don't have to go to a clinic or planned parenthood with the scary people (there are like 50 old/hippie people EVERYDAY who stand outside the one by our house protesting abortion) Ahh.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I would say that's its just too early to see anything. With a level that high, you would expect to see something but based off your dates you are still very early. Maybe it's just a really strong bean. Maybe it's molar. Maybe it is a mc and that's why it didnt look right. But they should have been able to tell blood vs product on the us. Maybe you had a ruptured cyst? Did they say anything about free fluid in your belly? Honestly it's just too early for anyone to make a definitive diagnosis. But your levels are great so that's a bonus. If you were a week or two further along and they were telling you that it didnt look right then I'd believe it more but you just can't see much at your stage.


----------



## morganwhite7

What do you mean by blood vs product on the us or free fluid? Two of the OBs told me they saw what looked like a yolk sac, ONLY the DOC said he saw an abnormal pregnancy (if he could see anything at all).. So that's the ultimate confusion.. just trying to relax and pray and wait. What else can a girl do


----------



## frsttimemama

mommyxofxone said:


> morgan! so glad you're back and doing alright. So your bloods for hcg levels are done again tomorrow after work? is that right? i do hope that you are hanging in there and trying not to stress too much
> 
> 
> ashlee i don't see anything on your test. sorry hun, but i know that doesn't mean anything too. Hoping you get a nice dark one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> afm i'm starting my two opks a day today- taking the first one at noonish and the next one at 8pm, today and tomorrow.
> 
> either way, i'm bd'ing tonight
> through sunday and hoping we catch the egg. really hping this I
> s it.

Good luck! Hope this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## goldstns

AFM- DH is debating his salary for the job today... he sooo nervous. I hope he does well. Cant wait to find out and can't wait til he signs the paperwork!!

Also- on a side note (sorry to say this, but Im excited and need to share), we got a 20% off one item from baby r us coupon yesterday in the mail. They are also doing a "spend over $150 and get a free video monitor". So Friday we are going to babys r us and buying our crib for 20% off and getting a free video monitor. I am getting excited!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I would go by what the OB said. If you had a cyst rupture usually they can see free fluid around the ovary indicating a cyst popped. Looking at your u/s they should be able to see if your uterus had blood in it. Since you got that pain right before the bleeding maybe it was a cyst...


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan - did you get discharge papers? At the er I go to we get a packet of papers when we leave with the results of any test we had done so we can take it to our doctor at our follow-up appt. if we had an ultrasound done, they include the radiologist's findings.


----------



## morganwhite7

I have it here and it only shows lab/radiology orders. I had a hCG quantitative, blood typing (A+), urinalysis, and transvaginal US. 

It says pregnancy-ectopic beside my diagnosis but that isn't under radiology. They will have all of the pics @ the branch we're going to tomorrow so I really really hope they aren't A-holes and just answer my questions about them. w/ my luck they "won't be authorized to discuss it" or some crap like that.


----------



## frsttimemama

goldstns said:



> AFM- DH is debating his salary for the job today... he sooo nervous. I hope he does well. Cant wait to find out and can't wait til he signs the paperwork!!
> 
> Also- on a side note (sorry to say this, but Im excited and need to share), we got a 20% off one item from baby r us coupon yesterday in the mail. They are also doing a "spend over $150 and get a free video monitor". So Friday we are going to babys r us and buying our crib for 20% off and getting a free video monitor. I am getting excited!

That's so exciting! ! Yay! Don't be sorry. You deserve your joy in your pregnancy and baby! It's an exciting time! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I think we have talked about this a lot lately, but I just wanted to sa that I enjoy seeing your news and excitement over your pregnancies. I am not bitter over what I have lost, but thankful for what I gained.. a new perspective on life, a closer relationship with family and friends, a closer and deeper love and respect for my husband, a deeper faith in God, and a new group of friends in you guys. I wish you nothing but the best and truly don't want you to feel bad! Enjoy being pregnant -- you deserve it! :) We will all have our turns.


----------



## morganwhite7

frsttimemama said:


> a new perspective on life, a closer relationship with family and friends, a closer and deeper love and respect for my husband, a deeper faith in God, and a new group of friends in you guys.

I feel totally the same. I feel more at peace with everything. Without our loss, I don't think that in a million years my quality of life could have been better than it is now. I am a new person. I now realize what people think is important (money, jobs, clothes, OTHER ppl, etc.) is not important AT ALL.

I could have nothing and be perfectly content with my family and my God.. the way it always should have been, the way it never would have been without Jaxon <3


----------



## frsttimemama

morganwhite7 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> a new perspective on life, a closer relationship with family and friends, a closer and deeper love and respect for my husband, a deeper faith in God, and a new group of friends in you guys.
> 
> I feel totally the same. I feel more at peace with everything. Without our loss, I don't think that in a million years my quality of life could have been better than it is now. I am a new person. I now realize what people think is important (money, jobs, clothes, OTHER ppl, etc.) is not important AT ALL.
> 
> I could have nothing and be
> perfectly content with my family and my God.. the way it always should have been, the way it never would have been without Jaxon
> <3Click to expand...

I completely agree with you, too.


----------



## asmcsm

You girls are both so strong. I really hope everything is perfect with your little bean Morgan and I really hope you get your rainbow bean soon sandy.

AFM, boobs are sore today, particularly the left one. It feels heavier and like the pain is radiating from the nipple through the muscle if that makes sense?


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> Good Morning Ladies. :coffee:
> 
> First of all, I haven't caught myself up yet as I'm really busy at work, but I'd like to apologize for leaving you all hanging yesterday! Our Sprint data towers are STILL down and I couldn't post or even get on the internet.. I was DYING not being able to get on here lastnight.. :/
> 
> SO my diagnosis was possible ectopic. I was FIRST told they were SURE that's what it was. Said they couldn't see if there was actually anything in my tube, but that what was in my uterus did NOT resemble a normal pregnancy. That's what the DOC said. THEN the nicest lady ever came in and told me that she was an OB specialist. & I'm like (in my head) omg the doc just said ectopic, what else do I need to know.. Jeez.. And she says to me: How far along are you? I say ohh about 5 weeks maybe.. And she says okay well "I have NEVER seen an ectopic with an hCG level of 31,000 this early. AND also I can promise you that I saw your ultrasound and it looks to me like there is a yolk sac, just way too early too tell.
> 
> So the doc came back in and said he'd say I have a 50/50 chance. And that he doesn't think it looks like a normal pregnancy. All my bloods came back fine, with an hCG of 31,000.
> 
> And their solution for my problem is another quantitative hCG test in 48 hours. So we will go tomorrow after work. She said to hope for a level of at least 60,000 (double, duh) to ensure that it is in fact an intrauterine pregnancy. He said in an ectopic, the hCG usually grows at a bit of a slower pace.
> 
> So basically I am STILL stuck with having to wait until my Sept. 10th scan to see if bean is doing okay. ](*,)
> 
> I will probably drive myself MAD today Googling ectopic vs. normal hCG levels at 5 weeks.. Would you guys pleeeeeeease share ANY info you have on what my levels should looks like in early pregnancy, or what yours were when you first went?
> 
> Okay I'm done w/ the preggo talk now, I just don't know who else to vent to. I am so scared and anxious and can't believe I wasn't given a definite answer.. I don't know how I'm just supposed to just WAIT.. I want to relax. I want to know my bean is okay. :nope:

Morgan, thank you for the update. Was thinking a lot about you yesterday. There is still hope. Hang in there and fight the good fight. Scripture has kept me strong through the hard times and Proverbs 3:5-6 always resonate in my life, read them ;-)

I'm glad that the doctor was able to give you some hope. Try not to read too much online. Keep your mind occupied on other things so time goes by faster. Rent a movie, go for a walk, eat ice cream and cuddle at home. <3


----------



## prgirl_11

goldstns said:


> AFM- DH is debating his salary for the job today... he sooo nervous. I hope he does well. Cant wait to find out and can't wait til he signs the paperwork!!
> 
> Also- on a side note (sorry to say this, but Im excited and need to share), we got a 20% off one item from baby r us coupon yesterday in the mail. They are also doing a "spend over $150 and get a free video monitor". So Friday we are going to babys r us and buying our crib for 20% off and getting a free video monitor. I am getting excited!

Lol I just got all giddy when I read this :happydance:


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> I think we have talked about this a lot lately, but I just wanted to sa that I enjoy seeing your news and excitement over your pregnancies. I am not bitter over what I have lost, but thankful for what I gained.. a new perspective on life, a closer relationship with family and friends, a closer and deeper love and respect for my husband, a deeper faith in God, and a new group of friends in you guys. I wish you nothing but the best and truly don't want you to feel bad! Enjoy being pregnant -- you deserve it! :) We will all have our turns.

<<<<HUG>>>>:hugs:


----------



## prgirl_11

*update*

Well, I want to be excited about this but I'm still nervous. I got two very faint BFPs today (on cheapies) at 13DPO. Don't want to get too excited given that my last two BFPs didn't end well. Some things that are different this time around: this time I got my BFP later in my cycle. The last two times they were at 8 and 10 DPO and they gradually got lighter over time. This cycle I am also using the NPC. My BFP were lighter this time so I will test again tomorrow (hubby's birthday) and hope to see a darker line.

Praying this is it.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm sore today. A little crampy, a little back-achey. It could be from working extra long and extra hard yesterday though. I'm sure that's why I'm exhausted, too. 5 DPO is probably too early for these things to actually mean anything anyway in all reality. But my charts a little crazy so maybe Im actually a little farther. Who knows. Just have to wait and see I guess!


----------



## frsttimemama

prgirl_11 said:


> *update*
> 
> Well, I want to be excited about this but I'm still nervous. I got two very faint BFPs today (on cheapies) at 13DPO. Don't want to get too excited given that my last two BFPs didn't end well. Some things that are different this time around: this time I got my BFP later in my cycle. The last two times they were at 8 and 10 DPO and they gradually got lighter over time. This cycle I am also using the NPC. My BFP were lighter this time so I will test again tomorrow (hubby's birthday) and hope to see a darker line.
> 
> Praying this is it.

YAY YAY YAY!! :) Congratulations!

PS -- What is NPC?


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> *update*
> 
> Well, I want to be excited about this but I'm still nervous. I got two very faint BFPs today (on cheapies) at 13DPO. Don't want to get too excited given that my last two BFPs didn't end well. Some things that are different this time around: this time I got my BFP later in my cycle. The last two times they were at 8 and 10 DPO and they gradually got lighter over time. This cycle I am also using the NPC. My BFP were lighter this time so I will test again tomorrow (hubby's birthday) and hope to see a darker line.
> 
> Praying this is it.
> 
> YAY YAY YAY!! :) Congratulations!
> 
> PS -- What is NPC?Click to expand...

Thank you! NPC is natural progesterone cream. My previous doctor suggested I start using it once I got a BFP in case my progesterone levels were too low. I read more about it and decided to start it at 3DPO and try the natural one instead of the synthetic one she would've prescribed me.


----------



## RobertRedford

MORGAN! So happy to hear that it isn't 100% ectopic. I agree with the second doctor, with numbers that high, it seems slim that it would be ectopic. Fingers are crossed that your numbers are higher tomorrow and you have no bleeding until then! 


Sonia, I agree! Sometimes I wish I could text one of you to check on how you're doing, etc! ha. 



VivianJean said:


> Another BFN today, more dirty looking CM.
> 
> I decided to use an OPK thinking that maybe getting a strong positive would help me feel better about getting BFNs on the preg tests.
> 
> I got the weakest result ever - the test line was almost not even there.
> 
> There is something really messed up inside me and I can't handle this anymore. I thought that when I got my thyroid sorted out then everything else would follow.
> 
> "Oh you'll get pregnant like that!*snaps fingers*" said the doctor who performed my termination.
> 
> Yeah? Well f*ck you you jerk, I can't and I'm not and I wish I'd never come to you for the termination because life would have been so different.
> 
> I'm a mess. I feel fat and disgusting. I've been "happy eating" and not really exercising thinking that I was still maybe pregnant.

Would you mind sharing why you terminated your previous pregnancy? Of course you don't have to share. I terminated a pregnancy a few years ago (wrong time, wrong situation) and I constantly have to remind myself that I made the right decision for me at the time. I can look back on it now and wonder why I had done that given how hard it has been to get pregnant now, but I didn't know that then. I didn't know that we would have to go through this struggle. Please don't beat yourself up over this. You will get pregnant, and you will have a beautiful, healthy baby! 



goldstns said:


> AFM- DH is debating his salary for the job today... he sooo nervous. I hope he does well. Cant wait to find out and can't wait til he signs the paperwork!!
> 
> Also- on a side note (sorry to say this, but Im excited and need to share), we got a 20% off one item from baby r us coupon yesterday in the mail. They are also doing a "spend over $150 and get a free video monitor". So Friday we are going to babys r us and buying our crib for 20% off and getting a free video monitor. I am getting excited!

woohoo! I love those coupons. 



prgirl_11 said:


> *update*
> 
> Well, I want to be excited about this but I'm still nervous. I got two very faint BFPs today (on cheapies) at 13DPO. Don't want to get too excited given that my last two BFPs didn't end well. Some things that are different this time around: this time I got my BFP later in my cycle. The last two times they were at 8 and 10 DPO and they gradually got lighter over time. This cycle I am also using the NPC. My BFP were lighter this time so I will test again tomorrow (hubby's birthday) and hope to see a darker line.
> 
> Praying this is it.

Pictures! So excited for you! 

Ash, I see a faint shadow on your test! Your symptoms are sooo hopeful. I do remember you getting a bfp a bit later last time too, so testing this early could still be a bust!

AFM, going to cave and pick up a pack of FRER's on my way home. Not sure when I am going to use them, and im sure they will be negative, but Im having a HUGE urge to POAS. Boobs are sore, still a little bit crampy, and i am exhausted.


----------



## frsttimemama

prgirl_11 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> *update*
> 
> Well, I want to be excited about this but I'm still nervous. I got two very faint BFPs today (on cheapies) at 13DPO. Don't want to get too excited given that my last two BFPs didn't end well. Some things that are different this time around: this time I got my BFP later in my cycle. The last two times they were at 8 and 10 DPO and they gradually got lighter over time. This cycle I am also using the NPC. My BFP were lighter this time so I will test again tomorrow (hubby's birthday) and hope to see a darker line.
> 
> Praying this is it.
> 
> YAY YAY YAY!! :) Congratulations!
> 
> PS -- What is NPC?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! NPC is natural progesterone cream. My previous doctor suggested I start using it once I got a BFP in case my progesterone levels were too low. I read more about it and decided to start it at 3DPO and try the natural one instead of the synthetic one she would've prescribed me.Click to expand...

Oh okay! Well good luck! One of my friends had 2 m/c's and her doctor suggested a baby aspirin. Her next was successful. Wishing you only the best! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

goldstns said:


> AFM- DH is debating his salary for the job today... he sooo nervous. I hope he does well. Cant wait to find out and can't wait til he signs the paperwork!!
> 
> Also- on a side note (sorry to say this, but Im excited and need to share), we got a 20% off one item from baby r us coupon yesterday in the mail. They are also doing a "spend over $150 and get a free video monitor". So Friday we are going to babys r us and buying our crib for 20% off and getting a free video monitor. I am getting excited!

Good luck to DH! Don't be sorry! That sounds like a creaming deal. I'd be excited too :thumbup:



prgirl_11 said:


> *update*
> 
> Well, I want to be excited about this but I'm still nervous. I got two very faint BFPs today (on cheapies) at 13DPO. Don't want to get too excited given that my last two BFPs didn't end well. Some things that are different this time around: this time I got my BFP later in my cycle. The last two times they were at 8 and 10 DPO and they gradually got lighter over time. This cycle I am also using the NPC. My BFP were lighter this time so I will test again tomorrow (hubby's birthday) and hope to see a darker line.
> 
> Praying this is it.

FX for you! Can you post a pic maybe? I hope this is your :bfp:

AFM- Still no signs for me. Dull cramps and such is about it. Been getting that for a few days. Thought my left boob was a bit tender yesterday. TTC is the only time you can sit there and grope yourself like it's going out of style and get away with it :haha: Took an ic test this morning to satisfy my need to poas. :bfn: but I was expecting that. I have a 3 pack of frers that I am going to start using on my birthday which is 11dpo.


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> MORGAN! So happy to hear that it isn't 100% ectopic. I agree with the second doctor, with numbers that high, it seems slim that it would be ectopic. Fingers are crossed that your numbers are higher tomorrow and you have no bleeding until then!
> 
> 
> Sonia, I agree! Sometimes I wish I could text one of you to check on how you're doing, etc! ha.
> 
> 
> 
> VivianJean said:
> 
> 
> Another BFN today, more dirty looking CM.
> 
> I decided to use an OPK thinking that maybe getting a strong positive would help me feel better about getting BFNs on the preg tests.
> 
> I got the weakest result ever - the test line was almost not even there.
> 
> There is something really messed up inside me and I can't handle this anymore. I thought that when I got my thyroid sorted out then everything else would follow.
> 
> "Oh you'll get pregnant like that!*snaps fingers*" said the doctor who performed my termination.
> 
> Yeah? Well f*ck you you jerk, I can't and I'm not and I wish I'd never come to you for the termination because life would have been so different.
> 
> I'm a mess. I feel fat and disgusting. I've been "happy eating" and not really exercising thinking that I was still maybe pregnant.
> 
> Would you mind sharing why you terminated your previous pregnancy? Of course you don't have to share. I terminated a pregnancy a few years ago (wrong time, wrong situation) and I constantly have to remind myself that I made the right decision for me at the time. I can look back on it now and wonder why I had done that given how hard it has been to get pregnant now, but I didn't know that then. I didn't know that we would have to go through this struggle. Please don't beat yourself up over this. You will get pregnant, and you will have a beautiful, healthy baby!
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> AFM- DH is debating his salary for the job today... he sooo nervous. I hope he does well. Cant wait to find out and can't wait til he signs the paperwork!!
> 
> Also- on a side note (sorry to say this, but Im excited and need to share), we got a 20% off one item from baby r us coupon yesterday in the mail. They are also doing a "spend over $150 and get a free video monitor". So Friday we are going to babys r us and buying our crib for 20% off and getting a free video monitor. I am getting excited!Click to expand...
> 
> woohoo! I love those coupons.
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> *update*
> 
> Well, I want to be excited about this but I'm still nervous. I got two very faint BFPs today (on cheapies) at 13DPO. Don't want to get too excited given that my last two BFPs didn't end well. Some things that are different this time around: this time I got my BFP later in my cycle. The last two times they were at 8 and 10 DPO and they gradually got lighter over time. This cycle I am also using the NPC. My BFP were lighter this time so I will test again tomorrow (hubby's birthday) and hope to see a darker line.
> 
> Praying this is it.Click to expand...
> 
> Pictures! So excited for you!
> 
> Ash, I see a faint shadow on your test! Your symptoms are sooo hopeful. I do remember you getting a bfp a bit later last time too, so testing this early could still be a bust!
> 
> AFM, going to cave and pick up a pack of FRER's on my way home.
> Not sure when I am going to use
> them, and im sure they will be
> negative, but Im having a HUGE
> urge to POAS. Boobs are sore, still
> a little bit crampy, and i am
> exhausted.Click to expand...

It sounds promising though!! Good luck!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> AFM, going to cave and pick up a pack of FRER's on my way home.
> Not sure when I am going to use
> them, and im sure they will be
> negative, but Im having a HUGE
> urge to POAS. Boobs are sore, still
> a little bit crampy, and i am
> exhausted.
> 
> It sounds promising though!! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you! I am the queen of symptom spotting, so I am trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> AFM- Still no signs for me. Dull cramps and such is about it. Been getting that for a few days. Thought my left boob was a bit tender yesterday. TTC is the only time you can sit there and grope yourself like it's going out of style and get away with it :haha: Took an ic test this morning to satisfy my need to poas. :bfn: bit I was expecting that. I have a 3 pack of frers that I am going to start using on my birthday which is 11dpo.

LOL! I agree! I CANNOT WAIT to see your tests! I am so hopeful for everyone on this thread this month, we had so many bfps!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Prgirl can you post a pic of your test??? Fx for you. 

Nikki that is so exciting!


----------



## VivianJean

[Admin edited]

Please read our forum rules and TOS regarding terminations.


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia- So cool, we love watching Beyond Scared Straight!!! I'd love to see those little brats IRL!! ;) 

Can wait for Amanda to test!! Ashlee are you going to try a FRER?

& prgirl_11- PICS PLZ !!!!!!! :) Congrats!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Amelia, A friend of mines brother was on beyond scared straight! i haven't seen it but I know he was on it. So sorry that you're having a hard time. terminating a pregnancy is never easy, nor is dealing with the after math of it. Keep your head up, hun!



morganwhite7 said:


> Amelia- So cool, we love watching Beyond Scared Straight!!! I'd love to see those little brats IRL!! ;)
> 
> Can wait for Amanda to test!! Ashlee are you going to try a FRER?
> 
> & prgirl_11- PICS PLZ !!!!!!! :) Congrats!!!

Thanks!


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: :hugs: Oh Amelia, I wish I could squeeze you in real life right now. You made such a hard decision, I can only imagine what you have gone through. You will get your BFP soon hun, I know it! And maybe getting a job back in Boulder is the first step towards a beauuutiful life! I'm sorry you're having such a hard time these days, and I know it's sooo cliche to say- but you/it WILL get better!!!

Morgan- I am soooo happy to hear you're okay and your levels sound freaking amazing! Super high! I am hoping that this possible ectopic diagnosis is BS and that your little bean is just still so small because you are so early! Things are going to work out, they have to! I'm so sorry you're going through all of this, you've already been through so much!

Ash- Sorry about the BFN but it's still soooo early. Your symptoms are kick-ass and your charts looks amazinggggg!

Amanda- TEST!!! Lol

Nichole- you're still super early too, screw that BFN! We're gonna see two lines in a few days from you!!!

Rachel- how have you been feeling?? Have you told anyone else or are you waiting until after 12 weeks?

Nikki- Scan pictures!!! I wanna see that beautiful baby girl!!!

prgirl- I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed your lines get darker!

frsttime- OPKs usually don't show positive until after HPTs, so you are NOT out- don't get discouraged!!

Mirolee- How are you doing hun???

Alissa- I SEE YOU THERE! How are you in TTC life <3


----------



## morganwhite7

and prgirl_11- It must have worked for you! Love this scripture, thanks a bunch for sharing :)

Trust in the Lord with all your heart
and lean not on your own understanding;
in all your ways submit to him,
and he will show you which path to take.

<3


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ok, weird question.... Idk what to categorize my cm as. Its like a cross between sticky, wet, and lotiony. Never seen it like this (please be good sign! lol)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Can I have some advice please girls? You all seem clued up!

I'm new to charting. I came off the pill at the end of June and this was my first cycle, I am usually 28-32 days 

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/BB38EF8F-D158-4EF1-AB7B-1D51470AE8F1-957-0000005A1B2DF462_zpsd9982b3c.jpg

This is this months, the first white circle was because I took my temperature at 7.15 and its usually 6-6.30am and the second is because we had been out drinking that night, I was up and down all night, I only slept solid from 5.15 until 7am. I took my temperature at 7am. 

This is this months counting those temperatures 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/4BE48B23-36A7-4E37-A2DD-E16E1B8C8BF5-957-0000005A0738A654_zps8465a8d4.jpg

And this is discarding them 
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/74889B64-017B-4D9B-8896-88345B8A3CB4-957-00000059FC920D16_zpsd6758034.jpg

What do you think I should do? Discard or keep? Will they be really wrong?


----------



## clynn11

Is there more of one than the others? If so, i'd put that kind lol.


----------



## clynn11

Of course, you can ask anything in here brunettebimbo!


----------



## RobertRedford

lol, nichole, I don't know either.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! Guess I missed that part of the conversation! I'm not discouraged, but I'm not hopeful either. I just kind of.. am. If that makes any sense. I don't want to symptom spot, get my hopes up, and get let down.. so I am trying to just wait. Not sure when I should test. I know FF gave me cross hairs on the 23rd, but I'm not 100% sure it wasn't before then.. and I'm not 100% sure it wasn't the 23rd either. I don't want to test too early. If I o'd the 19 th (the day of the big drop), today would be 9 DPO.. if I O'd the 23rd, I'm 5 DPO. Just kind of up in the air I guess.


----------



## clynn11

Either way, that spotting you had is a GREAT sign so don't be discouraged!


----------



## RobertRedford

Super slow at work...I'm having a serious urge to go get a FRER and POAS at work. It would be SMU though.


----------



## wavescrash

11 active members on this thread right now!

Amelia - I'm so sorry to hear your story but you'll get your forever baby soon enough. I know not as soon as you might like but I'm sure they're on their way <3

Amanda - Please cave and just test already!!!

Ashlee - Cave and test on a FRER instead please!


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> Either way, that spotting you had is a GREAT sign so don't be discouraged!

Thank you! Glad they are making progress with your hubbys illness. Hope he gets better and it gets better for you!!


----------



## clynn11

Amanda- Freaking test! Lol SMU is better according to some people ;)

Waves- How have you been feeling?? 12 weeks old!!! YAAAY!


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> Super slow at work...I'm having a serious urge to go get a FRER and POAS at work. It would be SMU though.

I say do it!


----------



## brunettebimbo

clynn11 said:


> Of course, you can ask anything in here brunettebimbo!

Sorry clumsy fingers! :lol:

I've edited my original post :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ok, weird question.... Idk what to categorize my cm as. Its like a cross between sticky, wet, and lotiony. Never seen it like this (please be good sign! lol)

I was told to go for the one that you have most of :)


----------



## HWPG

hi gals! :)
so, i'm not quite 100% "over" not getting pregnant this cycle. it's been tough. i'm starting to have a lot of anxiety over this being my 5th cycle - i only get 6 on clomid. i try to remember that i had the chemical, so maybe it's possible for me, but it's hard to be positive all the time (no, seriously, cassidy, how do you do it?). i'm on day 4 today, and i am doing clomid days 3-7 this cycle (instead of 5-9 prescribed by my dr). we'll see what happens. i also tried to convince OH that "the dr told me" that we have to have sex all 30 days in the cycle - he didnt buy it ;) so, we'll start on day 10 (tuesday) and go with every other, plus a pos opk day.
as an fyi for people: laura is about 5 weeks from her due date. alissa is coming up on 12 weeks. and kyla started a new job and doing well, very busy. they all say hello :)


----------



## clynn11

brunettebimbo- Personally, I would probably just leave them and see what happens with FF. MAybe if later on you know for sure you O'd on a certain day and it's messing with your O date, then you can discard them?


----------



## asmcsm

Amelia- That must have been the most difficult decision. I'm so sorry that it has affected you so much. Lots of hugs to you girl :girl:

Cassidy-I hope that this is the month! Hoping my chart stays up and is in fact triphasic. All I know is that my left boob feels like its going to fall off and the only thing making it hurt less is that I strapped it down with a sports bra lmao hopefully a good sign. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Ok, weird question.... Idk what to categorize my cm as. Its like a cross between sticky, wet, and lotiony. Never seen it like this (please be good sign! lol)

Mine is the exact same right now! I've never had it like that before!



wavescrash said:


> 11 active members on this thread right now!
> 
> Amelia - I'm so sorry to hear your story but you'll get your forever baby soon enough. I know not as soon as you might like but I'm sure they're on their way <3
> 
> Amanda - Please cave and just test already!!!
> 
> Ashlee - Cave and test on a FRER instead please!

LOL not yet. I'm only 10dpo, don't want to go wasting FRERs yet. Ill probably use one on Friday


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't know when I O because OPKs are far too stressful. I'm going down the sex every other or every day until FF has confirmed it.


----------



## RobertRedford

haha, k. ill walk over to get a test in a few :)


----------



## clynn11

FX for you Mirolee! Maybe switching up the days will help! We SO need to see that BFP from you!!! Glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs: but understand all the heartache that goes along with this TTC business. Ugh.


----------



## RobertRedford

btw, if anyone wants $2 off a FRER! https://coupons2.smartsource.com/smartsource/index.jsp?Link=U6VIWHVNQQJQ4


----------



## clynn11

brunettebimbo- Then I would probably discard them/keep them discarded as they're way crazy compared to your other temps and it might mess with O day on FF if it's solely based on temping to determine it. Looks like you're getting into your fertile period! GL


----------



## RobertRedford

anyone else feel ridiculous going to buy FRER and tampons at the same time?


----------



## clynn11

Ugh you know what pisses me off?!?! In Walmart on the FRER tests is a '$1 off right now' coupon, and it NEVER SCANS!!! Ill stand there for a few minutes while they try to get it to scan and am finally like, "Ugh whatever just give it to me!" lmao.


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ugh you know what pisses me off?!?! In Walmart on the FRER tests is a '$1 off right now' coupon, and it NEVER SCANS!!! Ill stand there for a few minutes while they try to get it to scan and am finally like, "Ugh whatever just give it to me!" lmao.

Pretty sure they have to enter the coupon number manually. That's what they did for me anyway


----------



## clynn11

K well how come all of the tellers I have gotten have no clue?!?! Grrrr. They are just always like "Well, it won't scan." -____-


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Ugh you know what pisses me off?!?! In Walmart on the FRER tests is a '$1 off right now' coupon, and it NEVER SCANS!!! Ill stand there for a few minutes while they try to get it to scan and am finally like, "Ugh whatever just give it to me!" lmao.

it always happens to me at CVS!


----------



## RobertRedford

help, ladies. what to make for dinner? I'm trying to put my grocery list together now so I don't end up grocery shopping hungry later!


----------



## frsttimemama

Maybe it's intentional! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Does anyone else have any thoughts on my post please? Going to go with the majority as I'm totally clueless :lol:


----------



## clynn11

We're probably having Bratwurst for dinner. Ya, not healthy at all, but I FREAKING LOVE BRATS! lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Oh Amelia that sounds like a very hard decision. I often wondered which would be worse, the termination or the aftermath? My guess is the aftermath. Things will get better but I think that you should be with DH especially since you are TTC again. It just seems like it would be hard. It also seems you've made your decision now which is more important to you. You never know when that mommy clock will kick in and it is the worst feeling when it doesn't happen when you want. Maybe you and DH should go on a vaca again together. 

Cassidy - thanks for asking! I've been nauseated on and off but it's manageable. I feel like its getting a little worse the last few days. I'm going to go try to find some ginger tabs today. I've told some people at work mostly bc of patients. Like they tried to give me a pt with shingles, another with meningitis...others have figured it out bc they say I'm glowing and some have seen me start dry heaving to the smell of poop or eggs...it's ok though. At least I work in medical so if something happens then they all understand. There are 4 of us preggo at work. The other girl I told y'all about ended up as a chemical. Her progesterone was low then kept dropping and her levels didnt rise right. She told everyone as soon as she found out. I mean everyone. Then she had to say less than a week later that she miscarried. She hasn't asked for my clomid again thankfully. 

Mirolee I did 3-7 first cycle and 5-9 second cycle. I hope you get your bfp soon. My doc only gave me 3 rounds of it and it was the month I was terrified it would never happen and I wouldn't get more clomid....


----------



## frsttimemama

I need to go to the grocery store too.. but I really just want to go home, shower, put on my PJs and veg..


----------



## goldstns

brunette- honestly each temp doesn't really matter... its the over all graph that matters.. and then ONLY thing the WHOLE graph will tell you is if you have O-ed.. nothing else. So it is up to you to take them out. seeing that it doesnt look like you oed yet, those temps wont make a difference. FF look at the 5 temps before O-ing and I am guessing those 2 temps wont be apart of the 5 before o-ing. I highly recommend doing OPK's if you don't already. The OPK's tell you before you O and temps will tell you after you O... so then you can narrow down the "go time" window. I think you first graph just after ending the pill is off because of the pill... people say it can take about 3 months to get back on "track" after the pill (and that is if you are lucky... took me over a year to get my cycles back... not to scar you I had medical issues after the ending of the pill). If you are more comfortable looking at your graph with the 2 temps removed, then by all means remove them.


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Oh Amelia that sounds like a very hard decision. I often wondered which would be worse, the termination or the aftermath? My guess is the aftermath. Things will get better but I think that you should be with DH especially since you are TTC again. It just seems like it would be hard. It also seems you've made your decision now which is more important to you. You never know when that mommy clock will kick in and it is the worst feeling when it doesn't happen when you want. Maybe you and DH should go on a vaca again together.
> 
> Cassidy - thanks for asking! I've been nauseated on and off but it's manageable. I feel like its getting a little worse the last few days. I'm going to go try to find some ginger tabs today. I've told some people at work mostly bc of patients. Like they tried to give me a pt with shingles, another with meningitis...others have figured it out bc they say I'm glowing and some have seen me start dry heaving to the smell of poop or eggs...it's ok though. At least I work in medical so if something happens then they all understand. There are 4 of us preggo at work. The other girl I told y'all about ended up as a chemical. Her progesterone was low then kept dropping and her levels didnt rise right. She told everyone as soon as she found out. I mean everyone. Then she had to say less than a week later that she miscarried. She hasn't asked for my clomid again thankfully.
> 
> Mirolee I did 3-7 first cycle and 5-9 second cycle. I hope you get your bfp soon. My doc only gave me 3 rounds of it and it was the month I was terrified it would never happen and I wouldn't get more clomid....

I love the ginger chews by the ginger people. They get stuck to your teeth but work wonders for queasiness!


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks everyone! I am cautiously excited. I tried to take good pics but honestly they are so faint and hard to see they show up even less on camera. I caved and told hubby only because I know he would be honest with me and tell me the truth about the lines. Well, he saw them and he's a happy guy :). I will try my best with the pics. If they come out too light then I will test again in the morning and post the (God-willing) darker lines :)


----------



## asmcsm

Holy crap there's a lot of people viewing this thread right now


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> Thanks everyone! I am cautiously excited. I tried to take good pics but honestly they are so faint and hard to see they show up even less on camera. I caved and told hubby only because I know he would be honest with me and tell me the truth about the lines. Well, he saw them and he's a happy guy :). I will try my best with the pics. If they come out too light then I will test again in the morning and post the (God-willing) darker lines :)

OOOO can't wait to see!!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> I need to go to the grocery store too.. but I really just want to go home, shower, put on my PJs and veg..

right there with you. We were out a bit late last night at OH's softball game, and I am so sleepy today. I think we were in bed by 11 but I can't seem to wake up today! 

Ashlee, I have been meaning to ask, How is your hubs feeling? Is he still out of work?


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Holy crap there's a lot of people viewing this thread right now

seriously! super popular today!


----------



## HWPG

i am making this tonight with Udon noodles (purchased from the store) and shrimp. 
https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Thai-... pesto&e8=Quick Search&event10=1&e7=Home Page


----------



## RobertRedford

HWPG said:


> i am making this tonight with Udon noodles (purchased from the store) and shrimp.
> https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Thai-... pesto&e8=Quick Search&event10=1&e7=Home Page

yumm!


----------



## HWPG

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Holy crap there's a lot of people viewing this thread right now
> 
> seriously! super popular today!Click to expand...

'cause we are SOOOOO awesome!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I need to go to the grocery store too.. but I really just want to go home, shower, put on my PJs and veg..
> 
> right there with you. We were out a bit late last night at OH's softball game, and I am so sleepy today. I think we were in bed by 11 but I can't seem to wake up today!
> 
> Ashlee, I have been meaning to ask, How is your hubs feeling? Is he still out of work?Click to expand...

He went back to work Wednesday last week which means he'll only have 4 days on this paycheck...He did try to go in last Monday but they wouldn't let him until he got released by his doctor, who was apparently working out of town and they didn't know which days she'd be in...awesome right? Ugh Pretty stressed out about how we're going to pay the beginning of the month bills.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I need to go to the grocery store too.. but I really just want to go home, shower, put on my PJs and veg..
> 
> right there with you. We were out a bit late last night at OH's softball game, and I am so sleepy today. I think we were in bed by 11 but I can't seem to wake up today!
> 
> Ashlee, I have been meaning to ask, How is your hubs feeling? Is he still out of work?Click to expand...
> 
> He went back to work Wednesday last week which means he'll only have 4 days on this paycheck...He did try to go in last Monday but they wouldn't let him until he got released by his doctor, who was apparently working out of town and they didn't know which days she'd be in...awesome right? Ugh Pretty stressed out about how we're going to pay the beginning of the month bills.Click to expand...

ugh. was he receiving disability while out? Glad he is feeling better though!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I need to go to the grocery store too.. but I really just want to go home, shower, put on my PJs and veg..
> 
> right there with you. We were out a bit late last night at OH's softball game, and I am so sleepy today. I think we were in bed by 11 but I can't seem to wake up today!
> 
> Ashlee, I have been meaning to ask, How is your hubs feeling? Is he still out of work?Click to expand...
> 
> He went back to work Wednesday last week which means he'll only have 4 days on this paycheck...He did try to go in last Monday but they wouldn't let him until he got released by his doctor, who was apparently working out of town and they didn't know which days she'd be in...awesome right? Ugh Pretty stressed out about how we're going to pay the beginning of the month bills.Click to expand...
> 
> ugh. was he receiving disability while out? Glad he is feeling better though!Click to expand...

The dumb ass hasn't applied for it yet! Sorry, I know that's harsh, but he's just getting on my nerves lately lol. He NEVER does anything in a timely fashion. That man moves at a glacial pace


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> The dumb ass hasn't applied for it yet! Sorry, I know that's harsh, but he's just getting on my nerves lately lol. He NEVER does anything in a timely fashion. That man moves at a glacial pace

ugh, frustrating! It only takes about 15 minutes online, and then you submit to your doctor for approval!


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I need to go to the grocery store too.. but I really just want to go home, shower, put on my PJs and veg..
> 
> right there with you. We were out a bit late last night at OH's softball game, and I am so sleepy today. I think we were in bed by 11 but I can't seem to wake up today!
> 
> 
> Ashlee, I have been meaning to ask, How is your hubs feeling? Is he still out of work?Click to expand...

I worked a double yesterday. Bleh. Then couldn't go right to sleep.. but I probably will go get a few things like meat and veggies and yogurt.. the essential stuff! And Breyers Carb Smart icecream bars. I have to get back to eating well. I'm thinking beef and broccoli for dinner.. homemade of course! Or maybe just stir fry. No rice. Carb friendly :) especially since I had Arbys for lunch..

What do you all think about caffeine while TTC? I love coffee but don't know if I need to give it up more. I have about 3 cups a day.. and sometimes iced tea too. Opinions?


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> The dumb ass hasn't applied for it yet! Sorry, I know that's harsh, but he's just getting on my nerves lately lol. He NEVER does anything in a timely fashion. That man moves at a glacial pace
> 
> ugh, frustrating! It only takes about 15 minutes online, and then you submit to your doctor for approval!Click to expand...

I should just fill it out...I know all his personal info anyway


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Waves- How have you been feeling?? 12 weeks old!!! YAAAY!

Better and worse at the same time haha. Nausea isn't nearly as bad but I've had this horrible headache for 3 days now that I can't get rid of. It feels like it's in my sinuses so I tried steam from a shower and nasal spray. I got some relief but it feels like it's coming back. It feels like someone's stabbing me in my eye lol. SO not fun but I have today off work, I close tomorrow and then I have 3 days off in a row. I haven't had that in so long. I'm excited. My belly button is starting to pop (it did in both previous pregnancies) and I see my new OB on Friday :)



asmcsm said:


> LOL not yet. I'm only 10dpo, don't want to go wasting FRERs yet. Ill probably use one on Friday

AHEM! All the ladies that recently got their BFPs were testing at 10dpo if I remember correctly. WITH FRER'S at that. So I say test :growlmad:


In regards to the situation with my mom, I talked to my aunt yesterday who wants me to monitor her drinking levels once she opens a new bottle so she can go to my grandpa (their dad) with cold hard facts. He wants to come visit (he lives 2 hours away) and take my mom out to lunch and talk to her but who knows when that will happen. Apparently several relatives are worried about her and asked my aunt why my mom looked like shit at our family reunion earlier this month. My mom is feeding my aunt some lies as to why she's acting the way she is. HOWEVER yesterday while I was at work I get at text that my grandpa (my stepdad's dad, mom's FIL) had a massive stroke in his sleep and went over 12 hours without getting seen at the hospital. He's unable to talk, right-side paralyzed, half his brain is completely gone and they don't expect he's going to make it so my parents have been at the hospital all yesterday & today so she's going to be even worse as all this is going on and while I hate her behaviors, I can understand why so I'm just going to let it go for right now, monitor her drinking and report back to my aunt and just try to do my best by my kids in the meantime.


----------



## brunettebimbo

goldstns said:


> brunette- honestly each temp doesn't really matter... its the over all graph that matters.. and then ONLY thing the WHOLE graph will tell you is if you have O-ed.. nothing else. So it is up to you to take them out. seeing that it doesnt look like you oed yet, those temps wont make a difference. FF look at the 5 temps before O-ing and I am guessing those 2 temps wont be apart of the 5 before o-ing. I highly recommend doing OPK's if you don't already. The OPK's tell you before you O and temps will tell you after you O... so then you can narrow down the "go time" window. I think you first graph just after ending the pill is off because of the pill... people say it can take about 3 months to get back on "track" after the pill (and that is if you are lucky... took me over a year to get my cycles back... not to scar you I had medical issues after the ending of the pill). If you are more comfortable looking at your graph with the 2 temps removed, then by all means remove them.

What do you mean about the 5 temps before? Sorry for all the questions, still trying to get to grips with the basics! I honestly though I O'd on CD14 but was obviously wrong.


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I need to go to the grocery store too.. but I really just want to go home, shower, put on my PJs and veg..
> 
> right there with you. We were out a bit late last night at OH's softball game, and I am so sleepy today. I think we were in bed by 11 but I can't seem to wake up today!
> 
> 
> Ashlee, I have been meaning to ask, How is your hubs feeling? Is he still out of work?Click to expand...
> 
> I worked a double yesterday. Bleh. Then couldn't go right to sleep.. but I probably will go get a few things like meat and veggies and yogurt.. the essential stuff! And Breyers Carb Smart icecream bars. I have to get back to eating well. I'm thinking beef and broccoli for dinner.. homemade of course! Or maybe just stir fry. No rice. Carb friendly :) especially since I had Arbys for lunch..
> 
> What do you all think about caffeine while TTC? I love coffee but don't know if I need to give it up more. I have about 3 cups a day.. and sometimes iced tea too. Opinions?Click to expand...

We need the basics, too. Milk, Soymilk (I don't eat dairy), veggies and salad stuff. Mmm beef and broccoli sounds yummy.

I have one soy latte a day. I know some people say NO caffeine, but I try to continue living my life relatively normally while TTC. I feel that as long as you have it in moderation and give up the bad things when you're pregnant, its fine.


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> The dumb ass hasn't applied for it yet! Sorry, I know that's harsh, but he's just getting on my nerves lately lol. He NEVER does anything in a timely fashion. That man moves at a glacial pace

LOL my OH didn't bother applying for unemployment when he was fired last December so I feel your pain there.


----------



## BubsMom17

frsttimemama said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> I need to go to the grocery store too.. but I really just want to go home, shower, put on my PJs and veg..
> 
> right there with you. We were out a bit late last night at OH's softball game, and I am so sleepy today. I think we were in bed by 11 but I can't seem to wake up today!
> 
> 
> Ashlee, I have been meaning to ask, How is your hubs feeling? Is he still out of work?Click to expand...
> 
> I worked a double yesterday. Bleh. Then couldn't go right to sleep.. but I probably will go get a few things like meat and veggies and yogurt.. the essential stuff! And Breyers Carb Smart icecream bars. I have to get back to eating well. I'm thinking beef and broccoli for dinner.. homemade of course! Or maybe just stir fry. No rice. Carb friendly :) especially since I had Arbys for lunch..
> 
> What do you all think about caffeine while TTC? I love coffee but don't know if I need to give it up more. I have about 3 cups a day.. and sometimes iced tea too. Opinions?Click to expand...

I stuck to one cup a day and 1-2 cups of green tea. Green tea is good for TTC too, so maybe replace some of the coffee with green tea?

Now that I am pregnant, I stick to two cups a day of coffee because green tea isn't good while pregnant (it reduces iron and folic acid absorbtion), but my coffee is seriously like 1/3 to 1/2 creamer/half-n-half.


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> LOL not yet. I'm only 10dpo, don't want to go wasting FRERs yet. Ill probably use one on Friday
> 
> AHEM! All the ladies that recently got their BFPs were testing at 10dpo if I remember correctly. WITH FRER'S at that. So I say test :growlmad:
> 
> 
> In regards to the situation with my mom, I talked to my aunt yesterday who wants me to monitor her drinking levels once she opens a new bottle so she can go to my grandpa (their dad) with cold hard facts. He wants to come visit (he lives 2 hours away) and take my mom out to lunch and talk to her but who knows when that will happen. Apparently several relatives are worried about her and asked my aunt why my mom looked like shit at our family reunion earlier this month. My mom is feeding my aunt some lies as to why she's acting the way she is. HOWEVER yesterday while I was at work I get at text that my grandpa (my stepdad's dad, mom's FIL) had a massive stroke in his sleep and went over 12 hours without getting seen at the hospital. He's unable to talk, right-side paralyzed, half his brain is completely gone and they don't expect he's going to make it so my parents have been at the hospital all yesterday & today so she's going to be even worse as all this is going on and while I hate her behaviors, I can understand why so I'm just going to let it go for right now, monitor her drinking and report back to my aunt and just try to do my best by my kids in the meantime.Click to expand...

Blergh, so sorry to hear about your grandpa's stroke. Sending healing thoughts! 

Alcoholism is really hard, and alcoholics will make what ever excuses necessary to justify their drinking and/or hide it. I really hope that all works out well, and that your mother can stop drinking.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Emily! I have been drinking 1-2 cups of decaf green tea most days. Maybe I will cut back a bit more. It's hard. I may switch to the half-caff.. it isn't as much the caffeine as I just enjoy it. I have drank it since I was like.. 12.. it's just part of my routine! I didn't know green tea was bad during pregnancy! Thanks for the info.


----------



## goldstns

I did green tea too when getting preggo...


----------



## frsttimemama

I drink green tea most days, cut caffeine, eat ground flax seed, try to watch carbs, try to lose weight, drink water, take my prenatals.. OPK,temp, and BD. Any other suggestions? I'm all open!


----------



## morganwhite7

WOOHOO, the hospital is faxing over ALL medical records!!! I will share once I analyze for 20 minutes.. Lol can't wait. Not that I'll get a better answer, but I can make my OWN assumptions based on what I see ;)


----------



## goldstns

brunettebimbo said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> brunette- honestly each temp doesn't really matter... its the over all graph that matters.. and then ONLY thing the WHOLE graph will tell you is if you have O-ed.. nothing else. So it is up to you to take them out. seeing that it doesnt look like you oed yet, those temps wont make a difference. FF look at the 5 temps before O-ing and I am guessing those 2 temps wont be apart of the 5 before o-ing. I highly recommend doing OPK's if you don't already. The OPK's tell you before you O and temps will tell you after you O... so then you can narrow down the "go time" window. I think you first graph just after ending the pill is off because of the pill... people say it can take about 3 months to get back on "track" after the pill (and that is if you are lucky... took me over a year to get my cycles back... not to scar you I had medical issues after the ending of the pill). If you are more comfortable looking at your graph with the 2 temps removed, then by all means remove them.
> 
> What do you mean about the 5 temps before? Sorry for all the questions, still trying to get to grips with the basics! I honestly though I O'd on CD14 but was obviously wrong.Click to expand...

I believe (correct me if I am wrong ladies) but when FF gives you a cover line (the solid red cross hairs), the horizontal line location comes from an average of the 5 temps before you O-ed. So with that information you will get the cross hairs when you have 3 temps in a row that are above that average number... and then it assumes you O-ed. SO to get that cross hair horizontal line it looks at the 5 temps before you o... make sense? So when I used to temp I ONLY temped the 5-7 days before I expected to O and the 3-5 days after O. So those temps would confirm I O-ed. However, as recommended by some of the ladies, they recommend doing a few cycles of full month of temps just to get to know your cycle and then once you know it well you can cut back on the temping... because to be honest when you have temped month-after-month you can get sick of getting up early or analyzing every temp or a number of things that it makes it easier to just do around O time.


----------



## asmcsm

I don't drink coffe or soda so I didn't have to cut those out. Mostly I just drink water, tea or gatorade sometimes. But I've mostly stuck to water and 2 cups of the fertilitea a day.


----------



## morganwhite7

My preggo tea comes today, good thing bc I've been drinking 3 cups of green tea a day.. I thought it was good for pregnancy but just did some research and found otherwise.. Whew!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I still drank caffiene while TTC but not a lot. I don't drink coffee but is usually indulge in a mt dew or a frappachino at work. I took green tea extract supplements while TTC bc it helps with ewcm plus it gave me energy. I used to be on a stimulant for hypersomnia (I sleep too much) but I took myself off shortly after I began TTC. I haven't had any green tea or caffiene since I got my bfp. I don't even drink soda now. I am going to get some ginger ale today though....gotta go get vernors. That's the only ginger ale I will drink. It's soooo good. I also used l-arginine for ewcm. Worked well. I took 1000mg a day and the bottle said up to 3,000 a day. 

Anyone know any other natural things for nausea? I don't like taking the zofran even though they say its safe...


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> Anyone know any other natural things for nausea? I don't like taking the zofran even though they say its safe...

Zofran constipates you which is no fun. Everyone suggested sour candies for me and those helped but I needed to keep eating them to keep it working haha. I had Sour Patch Watermelon candy. Sucking on hard candy in general is supposed to help. My last OB said to keep drinking because that's the only true way to relieve nausea. He said eating all the time or eating all the foods they suggest will only make you more nauseous but drinking (cold water worked best for me) will actually help.


----------



## morganwhite7

Omg Rachel you're suffering too already?

I vomit bile every morning from an empty stomach and it's AWFUL.. I have been trying vitamin B with no success. I doubt there's ANY "cure" but I say pretzels & ginger ale are the best remedy. And try to take care of eating BEFORE you feel sick, I think that's what causes it, an empty stomach. But yeah not much help, I'm trying sea bands (I just LOL when I think of using them.. really stab my wrist and I'll feel better? Not very convinced....) if it gets any worse. That is my last option. I was given Zofran last time, and na-da. So not much hope there either.

Mine lasted til 16 WEEKS last time. Hellish sounding I know, and I'm sure I'll be in for a repeat if this bean decides to stay!

WAVES- Are you having MS too?


----------



## TTCaWee1

I thought about trying sea bands too. Mine is worse if I'm hungry but the last few days it gets worse randomly after eating...I guess it's a good sign but I hate being nauseated


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah I'm trying to choke down a Jimmie John's BLT as we speak.. I HATE feeling nauseous, it just lingers & makes your whole day crappy.

But yeah I heard the hormones slow your digestive system. I literally snack ALL DAY and have dinner and a snack before bed. I've heard its better to eat more, smaller meals to combat the nausea.


----------



## prgirl_11

Girls, I am big on natural remedies and I can attest to ginger tea being the best thing for nausea, digestion and also to boost the immune system. I made some for my dad the other day (nausea from kidney stone meds) and the nausea went away. 

Here is a link that shows you how to make it step by step and with pics:

https://veganamericanprincess.com/how-to-make-ginger-tea-and-the-health-benefits-of-ginger/

I hope this helps!

P.S. wash the ginger well and remove the skin.


----------



## wavescrash

morganwhite7 said:


> WAVES- Are you having MS too?

I was nauseous for a very long time (at least it felt like it.) I never threw up though I wish I had been able to just super nauseous ALL DAY LONG. It was terrible. It was just constant. But it's finally starting to get better. Instead I've had a headache for 3 days that isn't going away no matter what I do. It's in my sinuses and in my eyes. So painfully annoying lol.



RobertRedford said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> LOL not yet. I'm only 10dpo, don't want to go wasting FRERs yet. Ill probably use one on Friday
> 
> AHEM! All the ladies that recently got their BFPs were testing at 10dpo if I remember correctly. WITH FRER'S at that. So I say test :growlmad:
> 
> 
> In regards to the situation with my mom, I talked to my aunt yesterday who wants me to monitor her drinking levels once she opens a new bottle so she can go to my grandpa (their dad) with cold hard facts. He wants to come visit (he lives 2 hours away) and take my mom out to lunch and talk to her but who knows when that will happen. Apparently several relatives are worried about her and asked my aunt why my mom looked like shit at our family reunion earlier this month. My mom is feeding my aunt some lies as to why she's acting the way she is. HOWEVER yesterday while I was at work I get at text that my grandpa (my stepdad's dad, mom's FIL) had a massive stroke in his sleep and went over 12 hours without getting seen at the hospital. He's unable to talk, right-side paralyzed, half his brain is completely gone and they don't expect he's going to make it so my parents have been at the hospital all yesterday & today so she's going to be even worse as all this is going on and while I hate her behaviors, I can understand why so I'm just going to let it go for right now, monitor her drinking and report back to my aunt and just try to do my best by my kids in the meantime.Click to expand...
> 
> Blergh, so sorry to hear about your grandpa's stroke. Sending healing thoughts!
> 
> Alcoholism is really hard, and alcoholics will make what ever excuses necessary to justify their drinking and/or hide it. I really hope that all works out well, and that your mother can stop drinking.Click to expand...

Thanks dear <3


----------



## asmcsm

I used the sea bands and it helped with my nausea, then I used them again for car sickness on the way to the coast after my m/c and it helped with that too lol


----------



## BubsMom17

Believe it or not, pickles and green olives help with nausea. I know it sounds sick, but it does work.

I think anything bubbly helps... I drink Perrier and it helped (I had nausea that lasted on and off until 15 weeks...). Also munching on COLD cucumbers helped to keep my tummy full, plus they were light and cool and didn't turn my stomach.

For migraines, the only thing that finally helped (had them 3-4 days a week from weeks 9 until 22...), was a dose of magnesium 400 mgs and calcium 1200 mgs every night. It took about a week to work, but it has helped dramatically!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you thank you prgirl_11 (p.s. do you have a name we can use?) I may have to add that to my tea list ;)

OKAY all you geniuses (& NURSES) need to help me.. I just received the medical records from yesterday and its like a foreign language to me.. 

-No adnexal mass is identified
-No free fluid in the pelvis
-Anteverted uterus normal in size
-Sonolucent fluid collection within endometrial cavity w/ diameter of 7mm with NO definite fetal pole or yolk sac (EVEN though 2 nurses SWORE they saw one!!!!)
-In the region of the cervix there is a small sonolucent structure which may represent a nabothian cyst or accumulation of fluid.
-Neither ovary is enlarged

HELP ME, decode PLZ !!! :)


----------



## prgirl_11

morganwhite7 said:


> Thank you thank you prgirl_11 (p.s. do you have a name we can use?) I may have to add that to my tea list ;)
> 
> OKAY all you geniuses (& NURSES) need to help me.. I just received the medical records from yesterday and its like a foreign language to me..
> 
> -No adnexal mass is identified
> -No free fluid in the pelvis
> -Anteverted uterus normal in size
> -Sonolucent fluid collection within endometrial cavity w/ diameter of 7mm with NO definite fetal pole or yolk sac (EVEN though 2 nurses SWORE they saw one!!!!)
> -In the region of the cervix there is a small sonolucent structure which may represent a nabothian cyst or accumulation of fluid.
> -Neither ovary is enlarged
> 
> HELP ME, decode PLZ !!! :)

Marie :flower:


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Thank you thank you prgirl_11 (p.s. do you have a name we can use?) I may have to add that to my tea list ;)
> 
> OKAY all you geniuses (& NURSES) need to help me.. I just received the medical records from yesterday and its like a foreign language to me..
> 
> -No adnexal mass is identified
> -No free fluid in the pelvis
> -Anteverted uterus normal in size
> -Sonolucent fluid collection within endometrial cavity w/ diameter of 7mm with NO definite fetal pole or yolk sac (EVEN though 2 nurses SWORE they saw one!!!!)
> -In the region of the cervix there is a small sonolucent structure which may represent a nabothian cyst or accumulation of fluid.
> -Neither ovary is enlarged
> 
> HELP ME, decode PLZ !!! :)

I just sent this to OH, even though Rachel may beat us to it!


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG AMANDA THANKS A MILLION!!!!

Lol just ask him if it sounds like I'll be okay!! From what I read I feel a bit better.. just wondering why they didn't mention the cyst to me.. I mean that very well could have caused my bleed?! 

And is an anteverted uterus okay?? I looked it up, says one that is tilted forwards, toward your bladder?


----------



## RobertRedford

You're welcome, Morgan. He is on the floor right now so he may not get back to me asap. I can also ask my mom, she is a L&D/ post partum nurse.


----------



## asmcsm

Adnexal masses are frequently found in both symptomatic and asymptomatic women. In premenopausal women, physiologic follicular cysts and corpus luteum cysts are the most common adnexal masses, but the possibility of ectopic pregnancy must always be considered. Other masses in this age group include endometriomas, polycystic ovaries, tubo-ovarian abscesses and benign neoplasms.

An anteverted uterus is when a woman's uterus tilts forward, toward her bladder. This condition is opposite of a retroverted uterus, which is titled backward, toward the rectum. Typically, a tilted uterus does not pose a problem, and in fact, many women do not even know they have this condition. In addition, it is the most common variation of the position of the uterus. 

A nabothian cyst is a mucus-filled lump on the surface of the cervix.


----------



## RobertRedford

For those of you who chimed in to the Texas vs. Colorado talk yesterday, we settled on Texas.

OH applied a ways back for the fun of it, and coincidentally got a job offer there yesterday, including a sign-on bonus ($5k!) and they will pay for a portion of our moving costs. With his starting salary, I wouldn't have to (seriously) work for a while. We don't have a start date yet, but we're thinking that OH will go out as soon as the job starts and stay with his cousins, I will get everything sorted out here (deal with moving everything out of storage, finding a place for the horses, moving the horses, moving the cars, etc). Then when I get there, I can work part time somewhere just to keep myself busy, or we can look into IVF/IUI and I can just be a stay at home momma. So crazy, so many changes, but I am SO excited.


----------



## BubsMom17

RobertRedford said:


> For those of you who chimed in to the Texas vs. Colorado talk yesterday, we settled on Texas.
> 
> OH applied a ways back for the fun of it, and coincidentally got a job offer there yesterday, including a sign-on bonus ($5k!) and they will pay for a portion of our moving costs. With his starting salary, I wouldn't have to (seriously) work for a while. We don't have a start date yet, but we're thinking that OH will go out as soon as the job starts and stay with his cousins, I will get everything sorted out here (deal with moving everything out of storage, finding a place for the horses, moving the horses, moving the cars, etc). Then when I get there, I can work part time somewhere just to keep myself busy, or we can look into IVF/IUI and I can just be a stay at home momma. So crazy, so many changes, but I am SO excited.

Wow Amanda that is HUGE news!!!


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> I still drank caffiene while TTC but not a lot. I don't drink coffee but is usually indulge in a mt dew or a frappachino at work. I took green tea extract supplements while TTC bc it helps with ewcm plus it gave me energy. I used to be on a stimulant for hypersomnia (I sleep too much) but I took myself off shortly after I began TTC. I haven't had any green tea or caffiene since I got my bfp. I don't even drink soda now. I am going to get some ginger ale today though....gotta go get vernors. That's the only ginger ale I will drink. It's soooo good. I also used l-arginine for ewcm. Worked well. I took 1000mg a day and the bottle said up to 3,000 a day.
> 
> Anyone know any other natural things for nausea? I don't like taking the zofran even though they say its safe...

One of the b vitamins.. b6 I think!


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> For those of you who chimed in to the Texas vs. Colorado talk yesterday, we settled on Texas.
> 
> OH applied a ways back for the fun of it, and coincidentally got a job offer there yesterday, including a sign-on bonus ($5k!) and they will pay for a portion of our moving costs. With his starting salary, I wouldn't have to (seriously) work for a while. We don't have a start date yet, but we're thinking that OH will go out as soon as the job starts and stay with his cousins, I will get everything sorted out here (deal with moving everything out of storage, finding a place for the horses, moving the horses, moving the cars, etc). Then when I get there, I can work part time somewhere just to keep myself busy, or we can look into IVF/IUI and I can just be a stay at home momma. So crazy, so many changes, but I am SO excited.

WOW!!! That's amazing news Amanda!!! Though it will be a little sad that I won't know where you're talking about like I do with the bay area lol


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who chimed in to the Texas vs. Colorado talk yesterday, we settled on Texas.
> 
> OH applied a ways back for the fun of it, and coincidentally got a job offer there yesterday, including a sign-on bonus ($5k!) and they will pay for a portion of our moving costs. With his starting salary, I wouldn't have to (seriously) work for a while. We don't have a start date yet, but we're thinking that OH will go out as soon as the job starts and stay with his cousins, I will get everything sorted out here (deal with moving everything out of storage, finding a place for the horses, moving the horses, moving the cars, etc). Then when I get there, I can work part time somewhere just to keep myself busy, or we can look into IVF/IUI and I can just be a stay at home momma. So crazy, so many changes, but I am SO excited.
> 
> Wow Amanda that is HUGE news!!!Click to expand...

I know, I'm still kind of in shock! I have only lived in CA, so this will be big! He probably wont start until Dec/Jan so we have some time to figure everything out!


----------



## morganwhite7

asmcsm said:


> Adnexal masses are frequently found in both symptomatic and asymptomatic women. In premenopausal women, physiologic follicular cysts and corpus luteum cysts are the most common adnexal masses, but the possibility of ectopic pregnancy must always be considered. Other masses in this age group include endometriomas, polycystic ovaries, tubo-ovarian abscesses and benign neoplasms.
> 
> An anteverted uterus is when a woman's uterus tilts forward, toward her bladder. This condition is opposite of a retroverted uterus, which is titled backward, toward the rectum. Typically, a tilted uterus does not pose a problem, and in fact, many women do not even know they have this condition. In addition, it is the most common variation of the position of the uterus.
> 
> A nabothian cyst is a mucus-filled lump on the surface of the cervix.


THANKS SOOO MUCH! 

So that's good that there is NO adnexal mass? Also would that cyst be something I need to worry about? Could it have caused the bleeding? I still can't believe they didn't say a word about it...

And AMANDA- WOOHOO for stay @ home mama!!! :)


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who chimed in to the Texas vs. Colorado talk yesterday, we settled on Texas.
> 
> OH applied a ways back for the fun of it, and coincidentally got a job offer there yesterday, including a sign-on bonus ($5k!) and they will pay for a portion of our moving costs. With his starting salary, I wouldn't have to (seriously) work for a while. We don't have a start date yet, but we're thinking that OH will go out as soon as the job starts and stay with his cousins, I will get everything sorted out here (deal with moving everything out of storage, finding a place for the horses, moving the horses, moving the cars, etc). Then when I get there, I can work part time somewhere just to keep myself busy, or we can look into IVF/IUI and I can just be a stay at home momma. So crazy, so many changes, but I am SO excited.
> 
> WOW!!! That's amazing news Amanda!!! Though it will be a little sad that I won't know where you're talking about like I do with the bay area lolClick to expand...

LOL, all our family is here so I will be back often! 

Looking at the houses and the market in Austin right now, we will be able to get a big house (4+ bedroom) super inexpensively, with a pool and maybe even room for my horses in the yard (childhood dream come true!) so we will have plenty of guest rooms! You can come visit!


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> BubsMom17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who chimed in to the Texas vs. Colorado talk yesterday, we settled on Texas.
> 
> OH applied a ways back for the fun of it, and coincidentally got a job offer there yesterday, including a sign-on bonus ($5k!) and they will pay for a portion of our moving costs. With his starting salary, I wouldn't have to (seriously) work for a while. We don't have a start date yet, but we're thinking that OH will go out as soon as the job starts and stay with his cousins, I will get everything sorted out here (deal with moving everything out of storage, finding a place for the horses, moving the horses, moving the cars, etc). Then when I get there, I can work part time somewhere just to keep myself busy, or we can look into IVF/IUI and I can just be a stay at home momma. So crazy, so many changes, but I am SO excited.
> 
> Wow Amanda that is HUGE news!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I'm still kind of in shock! I have only lived in CA, so this will be big! He probably wont start until Dec/Jan so we have some time to figure everything out!Click to expand...

Exciting!!! Happy that everything is lining up for you! :happydance:


----------



## frsttimemama

Amanda, that's great!


----------



## RobertRedford

thank you ladies :)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Adnexal masses are frequently found in both symptomatic and asymptomatic women. In premenopausal women, physiologic follicular cysts and corpus luteum cysts are the most common adnexal masses, but the possibility of ectopic pregnancy must always be considered. Other masses in this age group include endometriomas, polycystic ovaries, tubo-ovarian abscesses and benign neoplasms.
> 
> An anteverted uterus is when a woman's uterus tilts forward, toward her bladder. This condition is opposite of a retroverted uterus, which is titled backward, toward the rectum. Typically, a tilted uterus does not pose a problem, and in fact, many women do not even know they have this condition. In addition, it is the most common variation of the position of the uterus.
> 
> A nabothian cyst is a mucus-filled lump on the surface of the cervix.
> 
> 
> THANKS SOOO MUCH!
> 
> So that's good that there is NO adnexal mass? Also would that cyst be something I need to worry about? Could it have caused the bleeding? I still can't believe they didn't say a word about it...Click to expand...

Yes, that is good news! An andexal mass would have meant possible cyst or ectopic. What I read is that nabothian cysts are harmless unless they grow really large.


----------



## VivianJean

TTCaWee1 said:


> Oh Amelia that sounds like a very hard decision. I often wondered which would be worse, the termination or the aftermath? My guess is the aftermath. Things will get better but I think that you should be with DH especially since you are TTC again. It just seems like it would be hard. It also seems you've made your decision now which is more important to you. You never know when that mommy clock will kick in and it is the worst feeling when it doesn't happen when you want. Maybe you and DH should go on a vaca again together.

We are going to Seatle for three days at the end of next month - can't plan on TTC at the time because I have NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING ON...so I can't predict anything.

in other news - going to book in with a Fertility Clinic this afternoon for next month. 



RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> For those of you who chimed in to the Texas vs. Colorado talk yesterday, we settled on Texas.
> 
> OH applied a ways back for the fun of it, and coincidentally got a job offer there yesterday, including a sign-on bonus ($5k!) and they will pay for a portion of our moving costs. With his starting salary, I wouldn't have to (seriously) work for a while. We don't have a start date yet, but we're thinking that OH will go out as soon as the job starts and stay with his cousins, I will get everything sorted out here (deal with moving everything out of storage, finding a place for the horses, moving the horses, moving the cars, etc). Then when I get there, I can work part time somewhere just to keep myself busy, or we can look into IVF/IUI and I can just be a stay at home momma. So crazy, so many changes, but I am SO excited.
> 
> WOW!!! That's amazing news Amanda!!! Though it will be a little sad that I won't know where you're talking about like I do with the bay area lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL, all our family is here so I will be back often!
> 
> Looking at the houses and the market in Austin right now, we will be able to get a big house (4+ bedroom) super inexpensively, with a pool and maybe even room for my horses in the yard (childhood dream come true!) so we will have plenty of guest rooms! You can come visit!Click to expand...

That sounds lovely. I want to visit!!!!!!!! Can I bring my dogs? ;)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> LOL, all our family is here so I will be back often!
> 
> Looking at the houses and the market in Austin right now, we will be able to get a big house (4+ bedroom) super inexpensively, with a pool and maybe even room for my horses in the yard (childhood dream come true!) so we will have plenty of guest rooms! You can come visit!

That sounds soooo nice! Especially after paying a fortune to live in tiny places in the bay lol. Visiting sounds fun too!! lol


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> That sounds lovely. I want to visit!!!!!!!! Can I bring my dogs? ;)

the more the merrier! :winkwink:


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> LOL, all our family is here so I will be back often!
> 
> Looking at the houses and the market in Austin right now, we will be able to get a big house (4+ bedroom) super inexpensively, with a pool and maybe even room for my horses in the yard (childhood dream come true!) so we will have plenty of guest rooms! You can come visit!
> 
> That sounds soooo nice! Especially after paying a fortune to live in tiny places in the bay lol. Visiting sounds fun too!! lolClick to expand...

Seriously! Austin is super fun, there is so much to do!


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm sorry for asking so many questions Ashlee.... But that means they looked and found NO ectopic and just told me possible ectopic BASED on the lack of fetal pole etc?

Ahh this info is just so crucial to me and I can't even understand it!! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

You know, I have to say that only thing that I don't like about you ladies getting bfps is that you all take down links to your bbt charts. How am supposed stalk and compare them to mine?! lol


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> I'm sorry for asking so many questions Ashlee.... But that means they looked and found NO ectopic and just told me possible ectopic BASED on the lack of fetal pole etc?
> 
> Ahh this info is just so crucial to me and I can't even understand it!! Lol

What I'm getting out of it is that they aren't seeing any masses that look like ovarian cysts, corpus leutem cyst or ectopic but they are seeing a 7mm gathering of fluid in the lining of your uterus(that would be the sac) but not seeing a fetal pole(not uncommon before 6.5 weeks) or yolk sac(which I read can show up around 5.5 weeks on US). And then theres the possible cyst on your cervix which should be harmless.


----------



## BubsMom17

Amanda - One of my friends lives in Austin and swears it's the best city on the planet. She was a So Cal girl who then lived in Berkelely and loved it there. But now she says she'll never leave Austin.


----------



## RobertRedford

BubsMom17 said:


> Amanda - One of my friends lives in Austin and swears it's the best city on the planet. She was a So Cal girl who then lived in Berkelely and loved it there. But now she says she'll never leave Austin.

Funny, I'm about 20 minutes away from berkeley! OH works in Oakland! 

OH's cousin is the same way! Born and raised in NorCal, went to school in San Diego, and then moved to Austin on a whim. She ended up marrying a texan and staying there. Its soo cool there and so many things to do! The cost of living is so much less too.


----------



## asmcsm

Morgan I found this:

Chronological Development of the Embryo (Transvaginal Ultrasound Examination)


5 + 0 weeks - Empty gestational sac (mean diameter 10 mm)
5 + 4 weeks - Gestational scan with yolk sac visible
6 + 0 weeks - Gestational sac (mean diameter 16 mm) and yolk sac with adjacent heart beat but small embryo (3mm)
8 + 0 weeks - Embryo with crown/rump length of 16mm with separate amniotic sac and celomic cavity with yolk sac. Fetal body movements visible, heart rate 175 bpm.


----------



## RobertRedford

whoa breaking out like crazy. I never really break out, i get some spots on my chin pre af but not like this.


----------



## clynn11

I thought you were testing amanda?!?!


----------



## goldstns

Robert- HOW EXCITING! CONGRATS!


----------



## frsttimemama

More light spotting for me.. not sure what that's all about, but it makes me scared and excited ..and SCARED! Surely it can't be AF already?! That's the only part of this cycle I'm sure of..


----------



## VivianJean

Guys if I were to go in for a blood test to see what the hell is going on how fast do they tell you? Same day? On the spot? I have a doc appoint next tuesday but I'm wondering if I should try to get one earlier.... or if when Tuesday comes and I still don't have AF if I can find out quickly if I am preg :(


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> You know, I have to say that only thing that I don't like about you ladies getting bfps is that you all take down links to your bbt charts. How am supposed stalk and compare them to mine?! lol

Agree!! Lol

Morgan, it sounds promising to me!!


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Guys if I were to go in for a blood test to see what the hell is going on how fast do they tell you? Same day? On the spot? I have a doc appoint next tuesday but I'm wondering if I should try to get one earlier.... or if when Tuesday comes and I still don't have AF if I can find out quickly if I am preg :(

Generally my dr's office told me the next day


----------



## morganwhite7

IK Amanda!!!!

Ashlee thanks so much, you have clarified SO much for me :) I am feeling a lot more positive now.. I just wish they hadn't acted so sure. 

Buttttt time will tell. Stupis time, stupid waiting.

I WISH WE COULD ALL JUST HAVE OUR BABIES NOW.


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> I thought you were testing amanda?!?!

 I haven't made it out of the office yet. Ill go soon :) I haven't peed yet either, im holding it! 


goldstns said:


> Robert- HOW EXCITING! CONGRATS!

Thank you :) Any news on DH's job?



VivianJean said:


> Guys if I were to go in for a blood test to see what the hell is going on how fast do they tell you? Same day? On the spot? I have a doc appoint next tuesday but I'm wondering if I should try to get one earlier.... or if when Tuesday comes and I still don't have AF if I can find out quickly if I am preg :(

Mine is about a 24 hour turn around. Some labs are quicker !


----------



## morganwhite7

Wowza Sandy maybe IMPLANTATION bleed?!?! ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

VivianJean said:


> Guys if I were to go in for a blood test to see what the hell is going on how fast do they tell you? Same day? On the spot? I have a doc appoint next tuesday but I'm wondering if I should try to get one earlier.... or if when Tuesday comes and I still don't have AF if I can find out quickly if I am preg :(

I had an HCG drawn and had results in a couple hours.


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, I should clarify though, that was the lab at our local hospital that had results in a couple hours.


----------



## VivianJean

Do you think it's worth me calling my gyn back and telling the receptionist what is going on and seeing if I should get an earlier appoint or bloods drawn before the appoint on tuesday?


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> Guys if I were to go in for a blood test to see what the hell is going on how fast do they tell you? Same day? On the spot? I have a doc appoint next tuesday but I'm wondering if I should try to get one earlier.... or if when Tuesday comes and I still don't have AF if I can find out quickly if I am preg :(

Amelia, for my last BFP I didn't want to wait so I went on personalabs.com paid $50 chose a location, got my quantitative hCG blood test done and by 7:30am the next day the results were in my email.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> IK Amanda!!!!
> 
> Ashlee thanks so much, you have clarified SO much for me :) I am feeling a lot more positive now.. I just wish they hadn't acted so sure.
> 
> Buttttt time will tell. Stupis time, stupid waiting.
> 
> I WISH WE COULD ALL JUST HAVE OUR BABIES NOW.

You're welcome. I know what it's like to be in your shoes so I try to help where I can. Just get your bloods in a few days and get another US after you're past the 5.5 week mark. Hopefully you'll see a nice snug bean in there.


----------



## morganwhite7

It took mine an hour (for ANY bloodwork, they said), but that was @ the ER..


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan!! Gosh, I can only hope, but I'm too scared to do that... lol


----------



## morganwhite7

....................I just don't know why you'd be bleeding other than AF!!!!! ;)

But I'm not a doc, just hoping for the best for you :hugs:


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> ....................I just don't know why you'd be bleeding other than AF!!!!! ;)
> 
> But I'm not a doc, just hoping for the best for you :hugs:

I agree, maybe its IB! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Amelia, I talked to the nurse at my DR office and they called the order in to a local hospital for me. It is worth a try.


----------



## frsttimemama

Gosh I hope soooo much!! I will probably pass out if I get a BFP from the shock aline! Lol. If implantation (BIG FAT ENORMOUS IF) it's implantation.. when would an HPT show a positive do you think?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here's our little gummy bear! Growing like a weed as the dr said! Last week it was 3.9 mm, today it's 12.4 mm with a heart rate of 160. I'm on cloud 9. I'll catch up on all the posts when I get home :wohoo:


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 665165
> 
> 
> Here's our little gummy bear! Growing like a weed as the dr said! Last week it was 3.9 mm, today it's 12.4 mm with a heart rate of 160. I'm on cloud 9. I'll catch up on all the posts when I get home :wohoo:

wooohooo!


----------



## morganwhite7

AWWWWWWWW bean <3

I want one!!! ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Awe yay!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

What a good looking gummybear rachel :)

How exciting Amanda! Good luck in Texas!


----------



## asmcsm

Yay! I love seeing the little beans!!


----------



## asmcsm

Nichole, I don't know if you saw my post earlier but I'm having the same weird cm right now. I was looking at it this morning wondering what the hell I'm supposed to classify it as when it's like 3 in 1


----------



## frsttimemama

I read to classify it as the most fertile type if that helps!


----------



## goldstns

UGH NICHOLE- cant believe you just said "what a good looking gummybear"... I have been CRAVING gummybears for days now.... (not your fault) but now I REALLY want some!

Rachel- agree... looking good! at about your stage my little girls rate was 167

Robert- ugh... DH's job situation. Well he went to his "boss" and said he would like to negotiate the offering... and his boss said he didn't know why my DH was talking with him and he should go to HR...grrr (apparently it was also said in a rude way). DH said well HR said to go to you because that is where she will have to go anyways and since DH new who the boss is that he could just go directly to him. Well DH is frustrated because he has been bounced around... so he will go to HR now, but she is out of the office til Friday. And then we are out of town the following week.. so hopefully we will figure something out Friday.


----------



## NDTaber9211

LOL gummy bears do sound so yummy

Ashley- It's weird isnt it! I just rechecked and its still the same. There is a lot too which is getting my hopes up a little. I'm just not going to record it. It looks like the sticky kind but it feels creamy and there is definitely some watery-ness. Sorry if that all was tmi


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> LOL gummy bears do sound so yummy
> 
> Ashley- It's weird isnt it! I just rechecked and its still the same. There is a lot too which is getting my hopes up a little. I'm just not going to record it. It looks like the sticky kind but it feels creamy and there is definitely some watery-ness. Sorry if that all was tmi

Not at all, that's EXACTLY what mine is like too. So confused lol


----------



## VivianJean

Just made an appointment with a fertility specialist for a consult 19 Sep (first early before work appoint i could get)... going to talk to my gyn on tues and if she thinks its prudent to go sooner then I'll re-book (or if can't handle the wait, lol).

In other news my office mate is in a filthy mood today and chewing gum as if her life depended on it. I've had to put my ipod on and when I did she made a little comment about how loud it was.... rofl.


----------



## clynn11

I wish I had any sort of symptoms to report :( grrrr


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ashley- lets just think of this as a super good sign :thumbup:


----------



## clynn11

Lol and right after I type that im now getting pulling pains from my belly button and pinching in my uterus, both left side


----------



## RobertRedford

Gummy bears, eh. I could go for some shrimp from benihanas right about now though


----------



## frsttimemama

Yay!! :) lol. How sad that we hope for aches and pains.. only TTC!


----------



## morganwhite7

NOOOO I have to leave work and won't see Amanda's results til tomorrow, boo :( I'm seriously bummed. 

Lol so FX'd for you all this evening, you'll be in my thoughts as I'm having BnB withdrawals.. the internet is STILL not fixed :/


----------



## RobertRedford

clynn11 said:


> Lol and right after I type that im now getting pulling pains from my belly button and pinching in my uterus, both left side

oooh! thats hopeful! 


morganwhite7 said:


> NOOOO I have to leave work and won't see Amanda's results til tomorrow, boo :( I'm seriously bummed.
> 
> Lol so FX'd for you all this evening, you'll be in my thoughts as I'm having BnB withdrawals.. the internet is STILL not fixed :/

Thank you! I haven't made it out of the office, still haven't peed though, so I may wait to test until tomorrow am.

eta that im scared to test. dont want to see a negative.


----------



## prgirl_11

TTCaWee1 said:


> View attachment 665165
> 
> 
> Here's our little gummy bear! Growing like a weed as the dr said! Last week it was 3.9 mm, today it's 12.4 mm with a heart rate of 160. I'm on cloud 9. I'll catch up on all the posts when I get home :wohoo:

Awwww!!! Amazing isn't it? How such a tiny little thing can draw so much love from you? Enjoy every minute of it! :flower:


----------



## clynn11

Rachel!! Look at that sweet lil babe growing away in there. So amazing!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I am glad to see you today! The numbers look good. Good luck! 
Sonia-I don't mind giving you girls my number, especially since I don't have internet on my phone. 
Amanda-Yay for Texas maybe I will get my dh convinced to go there for vacation. I love Austin! 
Rachel-what an adorable bean! 
AFM:I was at work today, it was long and hot and I got kicked! Guess what tomorrow is? Testing day, still not looking forward to it!


----------



## clynn11

Eeeek excited for you Katrina! You have much more will power than I do! Good luck, hope to see a beautiful BFP from you!


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Morgan-I am glad to see you today! The numbers look good. Good luck!
> Sonia-I don't mind giving you girls my number, especially since I don't have internet on my phone.
> Amanda-Yay for Texas maybe I will get my dh convinced to go there for vacation. I love Austin!
> Rachel-what an adorable bean!
> AFM:I was at work today, it was long and hot and I got kicked! Guess what tomorrow is? Testing day, still not looking forward to it!

There is a giant water park called schlitterbahn that is amazing and worth a trip in itself (and I am not a fan of amusement parks/ water parks) as well as barbecue for DAYS! 

Seriously people, its awesome. 

Super excited to see your tests! How many dpo are you?


----------



## prgirl_11

Just sent hubby to get FRER tests. I will take another of the wondfo tests with my FMU tomorrow and if it's still a BFP then I will use the FRER. 

My cycle started 7/28 so does that mean that, even if I have a longer cycle, I am four weeks today? I am not your "average" 28 days, more like around 35 so would I subtract a few days to that four weeks to get a better estimate of how far along I am? Does my question even make sense? LOL


----------



## frsttimemama

I shared a site last night or the night before that will let you plug in dates and tell you.


----------



## RobertRedford

prgirl_11 said:


> Just sent hubby to get FRER tests. I will take another of the wondfo tests with my FMU tomorrow and if it's still a BFP then I will use the FRER.
> 
> My cycle started 7/28 so does that mean that, even if I have a longer cycle, I am four weeks today? I am not your "average" 28 days, more like around 35 so would I subtract a few days to that four weeks to get a better estimate of how far along I am? Does my question even make sense? LOL

To be safe, I would go off of LMP. Dr will probably intially go off of LMP, then adjust it according to size/dating on US.


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Morgan-I am glad to see you today! The numbers look good. Good luck!
> Sonia-I don't mind giving you girls my number, especially since I don't have internet on my phone.
> Amanda-Yay for Texas maybe I will get my dh convinced to go there for vacation. I love Austin!
> Rachel-what an adorable bean!
> AFM:I was at work today, it was long and hot and I got kicked! Guess what tomorrow is? Testing day, still not looking forward to it!
> 
> There is a giant water park called schlitterbahn that is amazing and worth a trip in itself (and I am not a fan of amusement parks/ water parks) as well as barbecue for DAYS!
> 
> Seriously people, its awesome.
> 
> Super excited to see your tests! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

We have Wisconsin Dells that's enough water parks. I seriously hope to live there eventually. I love the people, plus I am a country girl so the open spaces, horses and cattle help too.
I am 13 dpo right now, no symptoms really.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowgirl07 said:
> 
> 
> Morgan-I am glad to see you today! The numbers look good. Good luck!
> Sonia-I don't mind giving you girls my number, especially since I don't have internet on my phone.
> Amanda-Yay for Texas maybe I will get my dh convinced to go there for vacation. I love Austin!
> Rachel-what an adorable bean!
> AFM:I was at work today, it was long and hot and I got kicked! Guess what tomorrow is? Testing day, still not looking forward to it!
> 
> There is a giant water park called schlitterbahn that is amazing and worth a trip in itself (and I am not a fan of amusement parks/ water parks) as well as barbecue for DAYS!
> 
> Seriously people, its awesome.
> 
> Super excited to see your tests! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> We have Wisconsin Dells that's enough water parks. I seriously hope to live there eventually. I love the people, plus I am a country girl so the open spaces, horses and cattle help too.
> I am 13 dpo right now, no symptoms really.Click to expand...

eeeks so excited for you! no symptoms is not always a bad thing !!

I am so excited, OH has always wanted to live there!


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> Just sent hubby to get FRER tests. I will take another of the wondfo tests with my FMU tomorrow and if it's still a BFP then I will use the FRER.
> 
> My cycle started 7/28 so does that mean that, even if I have a longer cycle, I am four weeks today? I am not your "average" 28 days, more like around 35 so would I subtract a few days to that four weeks to get a better estimate of how far along I am? Does my question even make sense? LOL

I know that on babymed.com it allows you to enter LMP then the amount of days in your cycle and calculates accordingly


----------



## brunettebimbo

Could pain on my left hand side be ovulation pain? Was slightly painful? I've got ridiculously sore boobs too, they felt like they were going to fall off when I removed my bra :lol:


----------



## asmcsm

Lol everyone is having pain on the left side this month and my left boob feels like its gonna fall off today too. Te right one hurts but the left one isWAY worse


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: They were hardly sore at all in my last cycle which was messed up so hoping its a good sign!


----------



## asmcsm

Sorry, I didn't really answer your question lol. It's possible it was o pain. Have you gotten O pains before? For me it usually feels a lot like AF cramps but more localized to one side and I get sharper pains around my ovaries


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yeh sharp kind of take your breath away for a second kind of pain around the ovary area I think! 

To be honest I've only recently started taking notice of my body so not sure!


----------



## prgirl_11

frsttimemama said:


> I shared a site last night or the night before that will let you plug in dates and tell you.

Yes! I think it's the babymed.com site Ashlee is talking about. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know some people that get bb pain around or after ovulation. I never have, sometimes I get small cramping/or a little bit of spotting. I am using a cheap test tomorrow because I have no frers and don't want to buy some :haha:


----------



## VivianJean

I just got told off by the nurse at the gyn. I told her we were TTC and she gave me so much sh!t about having a go at it.

*sigh* maybe I'll just adopt.


----------



## Cowgirl07

I hate smartie pants nurses/np. I had one she pissed me off. Just because I am skinny I can't help it! I know it could be harder for me to get pregnant, I just can't gain weight. But don't degrade me.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> I just got told off by the nurse at the gyn. I told her we were TTC and she gave me so much sh!t about having a go at it.
> 
> *sigh* maybe I'll just adopt.

Why would she give you shit for trying to get pregnant? People try to get pregnant all the time...she should be used to it working for a gyn


----------



## prgirl_11

VivianJean said:


> I just got told off by the nurse at the gyn. I told her we were TTC and she gave me so much sh!t about having a go at it.
> 
> *sigh* maybe I'll just adopt.

I was told I had to try for a full year before discussing infertility. The doctors wouldn't see me before that. Is that what they were trying to tell you? I've read that it can take up to ayear.


----------



## RobertRedford

VivianJean said:


> I just got told off by the nurse at the gyn. I told her we were TTC and she gave me so much sh!t about having a go at it.
> 
> *sigh* maybe I'll just adopt.

*sigh* people are annoying. Maybe try another clinic?


----------



## VivianJean

it was the nurse at my gyno doc. Back in Feb I had the cyst and she said no TTC until thyroids were fine, but then saw a fertility specialist to get opinion and he said if thyroid was high it was not ideal but not a risk to the baby and if we wanted to keep BDing sans protection then to go for it. I didn't go back to my gyn between now and then but since then I got the clear from the endo doc that thyroid was fine... 

but try explaining that in 10 seconds or less to a nurse who is looking at your patient notes and has decided to be judgmental. 

She was like...."what are you doing? the doctor told you not to do any trying until she said so"... I wanted to burst into tears ... 

and then she said "well WHAT is your problem then?" when i told her I wanted to know if i should get any tests done before I saw the gyn on tuesday.... I was so upset when I got off the phone.

THEN she said, "well if you are so worried why are you waiting until Tuesday?" (valid question but again, not delivered very empathetically) and I had to explain my work schedule that is not very flexible given I've just started a new job and the schedule is fairly brutal...

I used the term "I'm really anxious" and "I don't know what is going on" about five times to no effect. 

So... adoption?


----------



## Cowgirl07

VivianJean said:


> it was the nurse at my gyno doc. Back in Feb I had the cyst and she said no TTC until thyroids were fine, but then saw a fertility specialist to get opinion and he said if thyroid was high it was not ideal but not a risk to the baby and if we wanted to keep BDing sans protection then to go for it. I didn't go back to my gyn between now and then but since then I got the clear from the endo doc that thyroid was fine...
> 
> but try explaining that in 10 seconds or less to a nurse who is looking at your patient notes and has decided to be judgmental.
> 
> She was like...."what are you doing? the doctor told you not to do any trying until she said so"... I wanted to burst into tears ...
> 
> and then she said "well WHAT is your problem then?" when i told her I wanted to know if i should get any tests done before I saw the gyn on tuesday.... I was so upset when I got off the phone.
> 
> THEN she said, "well if you are so worried why are you waiting until Tuesday?" (valid question but again, not delivered very empathetically) and I had to explain my work schedule that is not very flexible given I've just started a new job and the schedule is fairly brutal...
> 
> I used the term "I'm really anxious" and "I don't know what is going on" about five times to no effect.
> 
> So... adoption?

I would wait until your appt to make any changes in regards to ttc. But have you talked to your husband about adoption? 
We have talked about it a lot and in length. If it comes down to ivf or something we will adpot.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan sorry it took me awhile. I've been out and about hunting everything ginger....the fact that you have a sonolucent mass means there's something. ESP because the gestational sac and yolk sack have a white ring around then a clear middle. That's what it looks like on my scans. And I didn't have an early scan but you can still see it. I don't know the normal size but I know that last week the baby was bigger than the yolk sac at 3.9mm. 7mm seems large for as far along as you are but again I have no idea the normal size of it at 5 weeks

Oops eta the yolk sac has the ring the gestational sac is the larger clear one.


----------



## VivianJean

we've talked about adoption and DH is open but would like for us to try everything within our mental/financial capacity first / in addition to adoption.

I'm kidding... partly. I just feel so beaten down and exhausted and I haven't even really started... you know? We've only been going 'natural'... no clomid, no injections and prodding and assessments... I already feel like a big fat failure I'm not sure how I'm going to feel after that.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> it was the nurse at my gyno doc. Back in Feb I had the cyst and she said no TTC until thyroids were fine, but then saw a fertility specialist to get opinion and he said if thyroid was high it was not ideal but not a risk to the baby and if we wanted to keep BDing sans protection then to go for it. I didn't go back to my gyn between now and then but since then I got the clear from the endo doc that thyroid was fine...
> 
> but try explaining that in 10 seconds or less to a nurse who is looking at your patient notes and has decided to be judgmental.
> 
> She was like...."what are you doing? the doctor told you not to do any trying until she said so"... I wanted to burst into tears ...
> 
> and then she said "well WHAT is your problem then?" when i told her I wanted to know if i should get any tests done before I saw the gyn on tuesday.... I was so upset when I got off the phone.
> 
> THEN she said, "well if you are so worried why are you waiting until Tuesday?" (valid question but again, not delivered very empathetically) and I had to explain my work schedule that is not very flexible given I've just started a new job and the schedule is fairly brutal...
> 
> I used the term "I'm really anxious" and "I don't know what is going on" about five times to no effect.
> 
> So... adoption?

Wow she sounds like a bitch. Don't worry about her hun, if you already got the okay by other doctors then its fine you're trying. She's the idiot because she's judging even though she doesn't know all the info. Don't give up yet. Obviously adoption is still a wonderful option because there are so many children that need loving parents but I don't think you should give up on having your own yet:hugs:


----------



## Cowgirl07

VivianJean said:


> we've talked about adoption and DH is open but would like for us to try everything within our mental/financial capacity first / in addition to adoption.
> 
> I'm kidding... partly. I just feel so beaten down and exhausted and I haven't even really started... you know? We've only been going 'natural'... no clomid, no injections and prodding and assessments... I already feel like a big fat failure I'm not sure how I'm going to feel after that.

I am sorry you feel that way. We are going natural as well. You are not a failure!!


----------



## RobertRedford

got busy at work so i haven't had a chance to go get a test. i did go pee and checked my CM-- it was lotiony but watery.


----------



## frsttimemama

I bought a couple walmart cheapies.. not sure when I'm goingvto test, but I have them for when I do I guess!


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> I bought a couple walmart cheapies.. not sure when I'm goingvto test, but I have them for when I do I guess!

now THAT'S willpower.


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> I bought a couple walmart cheapies.. not sure when I'm goingvto test, but I have them for when I do I guess!

If I had more tests I may have caved already but I only have one, and I don't want to waste it. :haha:


----------



## TTCaWee1

Thanks everyone! Glad my bean cooperated for his/her photo shoot...the RE said to come back in 2 weeks but I have my first OB appt in 2 weeks so he turned me loose unless I have any issues. He reassured me that things looked very good and that my biggest hurdle was getting thru last week. And that every week my chance of miscarriage decreases. Ahh 4.5 weeks to go...then my 12 week wait starts again. 

Sandy - I'm thinking IB!!! I got my bfp 5 days after cramping. But I didn't test before so who knows if it would have been earlier. I think they say 3-5 days after implantation. 

Amanda - congrats on DHs job offer! That's awesome that they offer a bonus!! And you should just POAS already. 

Katrina - I'm stoked for you to test. 

Ashlee - have you used an frer yet?

Oh and haha I ovulated on my left side too. 

Amelia - you seem sooooo stressed out. Maybe that's why AF is late? Hopefully you are preggo and its just a sneaky bfp but if not ill bet its from stress. Before TTC I completely missed a period right before our wedding. I went to my pcp and she did an hcg and just blamed it on stress. Sorry that nurse was so nasty. That's pretty rude and sounds uncalled for.

Brunette - I only got breast pain after O....it was always my confirmation that I O'd. This bfp cycle though I didn't get it until a day or two before my bfp.


----------



## RobertRedford

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks everyone! Glad my bean cooperated for his/her photo shoot...the RE said to come back in 2 weeks but I have my first OB appt in 2 weeks so he turned me loose unless I have any issues. He reassured me that things looked very good and that my biggest hurdle was getting thru last week. And that every week my chance of miscarriage decreases. Ahh 4.5 weeks to go...then my 12 week wait starts again.
> 
> Sandy - I'm thinking IB!!! I got my bfp 5 days after cramping. But I didn't test before so who knows if it would have been earlier. I think they say 3-5 days after implantation.
> 
> Amanda - congrats on DHs job offer! That's awesome that they offer a bonus!! And you should just POAS already.
> 
> Katrina - I'm stoked for you to test.
> 
> Ashlee - have you used an frer yet?
> 
> Oh and haha I ovulated on my left side too.
> 
> Amelia - you seem sooooo stressed out. Maybe that's why AF is late? Hopefully you are preggo and its just a sneaky bfp but if not ill bet its from stress. Before TTC I completely missed a period right before our wedding. I went to my pcp and she did an hcg and just blamed it on stress. Sorry that nurse was so nasty. That's pretty rude and sounds uncalled for.
> 
> Brunette - I only got breast pain after O....it was always my confirmation that I O'd. This bfp cycle though I didn't get it until a day or two before my bfp.

Thanks! Ill test when I get home, work got busy :)


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks everyone! Glad my bean cooperated for his/her photo shoot...the RE said to come back in 2 weeks but I have my first OB appt in 2 weeks so he turned me loose unless I have any issues. He reassured me that things looked very good and that my biggest hurdle was getting thru last week. And that every week my chance of miscarriage decreases. Ahh 4.5 weeks to go...then my 12 week wait starts again.
> 
> Sandy - I'm thinking IB!!! I got my bfp 5 days after cramping. But I didn't test before so who knows if it would have been earlier. I think they say 3-5 days after implantation.
> 
> Amanda - congrats on DHs job offer! That's awesome that they offer a bonus!! And you should just POAS already.
> 
> Katrina - I'm stoked for you to test.
> 
> Ashlee - have you used an frer yet?
> 
> Oh and haha I ovulated on my left side too.
> 
> Amelia - you seem sooooo stressed out. Maybe that's why AF is late? Hopefully you are preggo and its just a sneaky bfp but if not ill bet its from stress. Before TTC I completely missed a period right before our wedding. I went to my pcp and she did an hcg and just blamed it on stress. Sorry that nurse was so nasty. That's pretty rude and sounds uncalled for.
> 
> Brunette - I only got breast pain after O....it was always my confirmation that I O'd. This bfp cycle though I didn't get it until a day or two before my bfp.

Not yet, I was going to wait and test with FRER Friday or Saturday...but my willpower is decreasing lol


----------



## TTCaWee1

Btw your chart looks amazing!!


----------



## VivianJean

Just checked CM again and got red, bright horrid red.

not enough to call it AF but still... not a great sign.

not enough for the nurse to call it "flow" and re-start my cycle yet either.

Maybe it is stress. I've felt really depressed and I should be happy - new awesome job, saving for a house. IDK. I feel like I'm always paddling just keeping my head above water.

Thanks everyone for helping me out. I feel bad bringing down the vibe... but you all have no idea how good and safe it has been for me to be able to share with you when I can't get DH on the line, which often happens with the time difference...


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> Thanks everyone! Glad my bean cooperated for his/her photo shoot...the RE said to come back in 2 weeks but I have my first OB appt in 2 weeks so he turned me loose unless I have any issues. He reassured me that things looked very good and that my biggest hurdle was getting thru last week. And that every week my chance of miscarriage decreases. Ahh 4.5 weeks to go...then my 12 week wait starts again.
> 
> Sandy - I'm thinking IB!!! I got my bfp 5 days after cramping. But I didn't test before so who knows if it would have been earlier. I think they say 3-5 days after implantation.
> 
> Amanda - congrats on DHs job offer! That's awesome that they offer a bonus!! And you should just POAS already.
> 
> Katrina - I'm stoked for you to test.
> 
> Ashlee - have you used an frer yet?
> 
> Oh and haha I ovulated on my left side too.
> 
> Amelia - you seem sooooo stressed out. Maybe that's why AF is late? Hopefully you are preggo and its just a sneaky bfp but if not ill bet its from stress. Before TTC I completely missed a period right before our wedding. I went to my pcp and she did an hcg and just blamed it on stress. Sorry that nurse was so nasty. That's pretty rude and sounds uncalled for.
> 
> Brunette - I only got breast pain after O....it was always my confirmation that I O'd. This bfp cycle though I didn't get it until a day or two before my bfp.

Gosh, I hope so! Soooo maybe I will test Friday morning. That will be 3 days from yesterday when I had the first bit of bleeding. Friday was lucky for me last time around. Plus hubby will be home, too.


----------



## asmcsm

TTCaWee1 said:


> Btw your chart looks amazing!!

Thank you! Really hoping those temps decide to stay up!

Amelia- don't worry about it. Believe me, every one of us has had our turn being super negative and pessimistic, some like myself, do it more often than others lol. But no one here judges and you can rant and rave to get all that negative energy out otherwise it just gets worse. Sorry to hear that you're getting some spotting. But if it is AF at least you're not in limbo anymore and you can get started with your next cycle instead of feeling like something's broken. My last cycle lasted 45 days and I was miserable because bfp and AF were both nowhere in sight. It gets better :hugs:


----------



## VivianJean

Until I found you guys I only had a (rather annoying and entitled) younger brother... Now I feel like I have a bunch of sisters!

:hugs::shy::friends:


----------



## Disneybaby26

Sooo excited to see everyone's test...1...2....3....FRER everyone!!! :)

Rachel- your scan made me sooooo excited for mine!! I will be 7+1 so it should look pretty similar which will already put us farther ahead then we got last time! Eeek. One week and one day to goo!! And what do you mean 12 more weeks wait after that?? Viability??

Amelia- I'm so sorry you're still feeling down hun, fx'd everything gets straightened out soon. I can't believe that nurse was so rude to you, I'd be calling back and letting that woman know exactly what I think of her!

AFM, I'll do my 6 week pic tomorrow morning! I've been feeling good physically but my hormones are all over the place. Poor DH has been getting nailed pretty good, I find myself nitpicking everything he does. DH is well aware him breathing is like annoying to me. I read that it's pretty common to feel that way while you're adjusting to the hormones, boy do I hope so!! It doesnt help that his friend from down South has been staying with us for a week (leaves tonight). We are going away again this weekend (without our nephew, thank goodness!) so I'm really looking forward to some bonding time!


----------



## Cowgirl07

VivianJean said:


> Just checked CM again and got red, bright horrid red.
> 
> not enough to call it AF but still... not a great sign.
> 
> not enough for the nurse to call it "flow" and re-start my cycle yet either.
> 
> Maybe it is stress. I've felt really depressed and I should be happy - new awesome job, saving for a house. IDK. I feel like I'm always paddling just keeping my head above water.
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping me out. I feel bad bringing down the vibe... but you all have no idea how good and safe it has been for me to be able to share with you when I can't get DH on the line, which often happens with the time difference...

You do not bring down the vibe we all have those days were we feel like it will never happen. Trust me sometimes it feels almost unmanageable but ttc I think is made to drive us crazy!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Have we heard from Sonia today??


----------



## Cowgirl07

Disneybaby26 said:


> Sooo excited to see everyone's test...1...2....3....FRER everyone!!! :)
> 
> Rachel- your scan made me sooooo excited for mine!! I will be 7+1 so it should look pretty similar which will already put us farther ahead then we got last time! Eeek. One week and one day to goo!! And what do you mean 12 more weeks wait after that?? Viability??
> 
> Amelia- I'm so sorry you're still feeling down hun, fx'd everything gets straightened out soon. I can't believe that nurse was so rude to you, I'd be calling back and letting that woman know exactly what I think of her!
> 
> AFM, I'll do my 6 week pic tomorrow morning! I've been feeling good physically but my hormones are all over the place. Poor DH has been getting nailed pretty good, I find myself nitpicking everything he does. DH is well aware him breathing is like annoying to me. I read that it's pretty common to feel that way while you're adjusting to the hormones, boy do I hope so!! It doesnt help that his friend from down South has been staying with us for a week (leaves tonight). We are going away again this weekend (without our nephew, thank goodness!) so I'm really looking forward to some bonding time!

Have fun! I am glad he isn't going. My husbands breathing is annoying me today. Stupid pms!


----------



## Cowgirl07

VivianJean said:


> Until I found you guys I only had a (rather annoying and entitled) younger brother... Now I feel like I have a bunch of sisters!
> 
> :hugs::shy::friends:

I understand. I have a younger brother and sister. But my sister is 21-I know thats old enough for ttc talk just not with her. She doesn't date, talk about boys.


----------



## frsttimemama

I don't even talk to my sister, let alone about this type of thing. She has 4 kids and can get pregnant just by looking I think. It isn't fair. I don't agree with her life choices so I just stay away and keep my mouth shut. Ya know.. if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything all. :)


----------



## asmcsm

I'm fortunate in that my sister and I have both been ttc and have both gone through miscarriages so we have each other to talk to. However she has had it much harder than me, it was 2 years in July since her m/c and her cycles only jut got back to normal. They were ranging from 40-80 days poor thing.


----------



## wavescrash

Disneybaby26 said:


> Sooo excited to see everyone's test...1...2....3....FRER everyone!!! :)

Seriously! I want to see some more BFPs. Even super faint ones that I have to tweak to see.

I'm more active on this thread than I am my own due date thread lol.


----------



## clynn11

Seriously! Bust out those pee sticks ladies!!! I want to see some more BFPs!! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I didn't think I would be this nervous! I figured it would be scarier waiting to O.. wrong! Lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow i've missed a ton!!! you laides are insane with the talking!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Firsttime- does anything happen to your crosshairs if you take out the high temp on the 16th?


----------



## asmcsm

I just bought a 3pack of FRERs so I will test with one in the morning


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> I just bought a 3pack of FRERs so I will test with one in the morning

ABOUT TIME ;)

FX lady!


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> Firsttime- does anything happen to your crosshairs if you take out the high temp on the 16th?

Not sure, but i'll check it out.. nope! Doesn't change it.


----------



## Disneybaby26

asmcsm said:


> I just bought a 3pack of FRERs so I will test with one in the morning

YESSSSS!! Cant wait to see!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ladies that o opks, i just started doing twice a day today, (i'm really due to O tomorrow or friday) and i haven't gotten a pos test. in fact, they're getting lighter. what gives? never got a positive last cycle either and O'd as my temps all went up- but just don't understand why they're not working for me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

basically i'm looking for reassurance that there isn't anything wrong with me and that i'll be able to still get pregnant


----------



## Disneybaby26

frsttimemama said:


> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> Firsttime- does anything happen to your crosshairs if you take out the high temp on the 16th?
> 
> Not sure, but i'll check it outClick to expand...

Nothin huh? I feel like you O'd earlier but ff won't move your crosshairs bc of your +OPK, which makes sense... Just trying to speed up your tww! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I'll take the OPK's out and see what it says


----------



## Cowgirl07

I will post my test even if I think its negative tomorrow Amanda. Just for a tweak, I want frers now, but I will withhold until the weekend to get some.


----------



## frsttimemama

Taking out the OPK's moved it to CD 16!! Making today 9 DPO..


----------



## Disneybaby26

frsttimemama said:


> I'll take the OPK's out and see what it says

I think they'll move, but is that really when you got a +? If it is I'd probably go by that I think?


----------



## frsttimemama

I didn't do any OPK's from the 14th thru the 19th.. one at noon which was diluted and then none until the 22nd


----------



## Disneybaby26

But they were def positive on the 22nd? If so I'd stick with that...sorry I didn't mean to be stalking your chart, It's a guilty science gal pleasure lol

Can any of you other ladies weigh in?

Either way, you def Od and we know you covered your bases for sure and gave DH a good workout so fx'd for you big time lady!!


----------



## frsttimemama

So I didn't even think about the OPKs on there setting the crosshairs.. I don't know whether to go with the OPKs or the temps or what? What do you all think?


----------



## wavescrash

Cowgirl07 said:


> I will post my test even if I think its negative tomorrow Amanda. Just for a tweak, I want frers now, but I will withhold until the weekend to get some.

As long as it's posted before 2pm EST, I will so totally tweak the heck out of it :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

It will probably be around 9 est. :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

They looked like they were, but I hadn't done any prior for a few days.. so I really don't even know.


----------



## clynn11

So I just went to the bathroom, and when I wiped there was the tiiiiiiniest red dot. Like literally, so small. It looked like someone took a red ballpoint pen and just touched it to the toilet paper lol. Could it be IB?! There was nothing else so I feel like it was a fluke :( lol I never have spotting, ever.


----------



## Cowgirl07

frsttimemama said:


> They looked like they were, but I hadn't done any prior for a few days.. so I really don't even know.

Well your temps look good and I may get positives for a few days but with the temps and stuff I say you o'd around the 22.


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> So I just went to the bathroom, and when I wiped there was the tiiiiiiniest red dot. Like literally, so small. It looked like someone took a red ballpoint pen and just touched it to the toilet paper lol. Could it be IB?! There was nothing else so I feel like it was a fluke :( lol I never have spotting, ever.

Oooooh I sure hope so Cassidy!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> So I just went to the bathroom, and when I wiped there was the tiiiiiiniest red dot. Like literally, so small. It looked like someone took a red ballpoint pen and just touched it to the toilet paper lol. Could it be IB?! There was nothing else so I feel like it was a fluke :( lol I never have spotting, ever.

It could be!! I don't either.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cowgirl07 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> They looked like they were, but I hadn't done any prior for a few days.. so I really don't even know.
> 
> Well your temps look good and I may get positives for a few days but with the temps and stuff I say you o'd around the 22.Click to expand...

It could be! FX for you!


----------



## frsttimemama

If I take the temp for the 19th out totally, it puts it back to O'ing CD 20.. which seems to be what the OPK's were saying. This is way too freakin complicated. Lol


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> So I just went to the bathroom, and when I wiped there was the tiiiiiiniest red dot. Like literally, so small. It looked like someone took a red ballpoint pen and just touched it to the toilet paper lol. Could it be IB?! There was nothing else so I feel like it was a fluke :( lol I never have spotting, ever.

I've never had IB but I've heard it could look like that :)


----------



## clynn11

Im just contemplating whether I should put it down as spotting on ff or not


----------



## Disneybaby26

frsttimemama said:


> If I take the temp for the 19th out totally, it puts it back to O'ing CD 20.. which seems to be what the OPK's were saying. This is way too freakin complicated. Lol

I'd keep it there then!! It sure is confusing!


----------



## Disneybaby26

clynn11 said:


> Im just contemplating whether I should put it down as spotting on ff or not

If put it In the notes so you can at least go back and see it!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> So I just went to the bathroom, and when I wiped there was the tiiiiiiniest red dot. Like literally, so small. It looked like someone took a red ballpoint pen and just touched it to the toilet paper lol. Could it be IB?! There was nothing else so I feel like it was a fluke :( lol I never have spotting, ever.

Oooo I hope it is!!!!!



Disneybaby26 said:


> But they were def positive on the 22nd? If so I'd stick with that...sorry I didn't mean to be stalking your chart, It's a guilty science gal pleasure lol
> 
> Can any of you other ladies weigh in?
> 
> Either way, you def Od and we know you covered your bases for sure and gave DH a good workout so fx'd for you big time lady!!

It's possible to get a really positive opk in your leutal phase, remember the one I got last month on cd36? But hard to tell since she wasn't doing opks around the other possible o day.


----------



## frsttimemama

Disneybaby26 said:


> frsttimemama said:
> 
> 
> If I take the temp for the 19th out totally, it puts it back to O'ing CD 20.. which seems to be what the OPK's were saying. This is way too freakin complicated. Lol
> 
> I'd keep it there then!! It sure is confusing!Click to expand...

I guess I'm just confused because it's SUCH a big difference.. I mean I just feel like 4 days difference is a lot!


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> So I just went to the bathroom, and when I wiped there was the tiiiiiiniest red dot. Like literally, so small. It looked like someone took a red ballpoint pen and just touched it to the toilet paper lol. Could it be IB?! There was nothing else so I feel like it was a fluke :( lol I never have spotting, ever.
> 
> Oooo I hope it is!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Disneybaby26 said:
> 
> 
> But they were def positive on the 22nd? If so I'd stick with that...sorry I didn't mean to be stalking your chart, It's a guilty science gal pleasure lol
> 
> Can any of you other ladies weigh in?
> 
> Either way, you def Od and we know you covered your bases for sure and gave DH a good workout so fx'd for you big time lady!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's possible to get a really positive opk in your leutal phase, remember the one I got last month? But hard to tell since she wasn't doing opks around the other possible o day.Click to expand...

I didn't know that. Hm. Do you know why you might get one like that?


----------



## asmcsm

frsttimemama said:


> I didn't know that. Hm. Do you know why you might get one like that?

I have no idea what causes it by from what I've read it's not uncommon. Mine was definitely positive and I had clearly o'd because my temp was at one of its highest points


----------



## asmcsm

On another note, my boobs are so friggin sore yay!!!lol and if I have one more sustained high temp tomorrow my chart will technically be triphasic!


----------



## frsttimemama

See looking at my temps and comparing to some of the other charts, I would think I O'd on the 19th or 20th and not the 22nd or 23rd. Sure wish I had been doing the OPK's sooner.. lol.


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> On another note, my boobs are so friggin sore yay!!!lol and if I have one more sustained high temp tomorrow my chart will technically be triphasic!

Yay!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-that's a good sign! 
Mama-I am sure you are fine! don't stress to much


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks. I'm not stressing. Cant change it. It happened. (Yay! At least I'm 99.993% positive that I O'ed. For me that's half the battle after my every 3 months kinda cycles last year..) We BD'ed. Either it will be a BFP or BFN. It's just a matter of when. :)


----------



## goldstns

Like I promised... however the photo isnt great.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## clynn11

Love the scan pic Nikki! Beautiful baby girl <3 <3

I sooooo hope that tiny pinprick was IB. I'm sure it wasn't but love how my body likes to mess with and torture me during the TWW!!!! Grrrrrr


----------



## frsttimemama

goldstns said:


> Like I promised... however the photo isnt great.

Aww! :) I love ultrasounds!


----------



## wavescrash

Do any of you blog? I started a (new) blog today & I'm hoping to stick to it.

We're also hoping to finally book our wedding venue within the next week. We signed a contract with our photographer (who I will never get rid of no matter what, I'm head over heels in love with her work) for May 31, 2014 but when we went to book our venue, it was snagged up. I finally found another venue I really wanted for a lot cheaper (it's in a state park, enclosed shelter only $250 total) but our date is booked there as well. HOWEVER the next day, June 1 is available. A few months back when I first discovered this place, I asked our photographer if it would be okay to change our contract date to June 1st and she said that was fine because she was free that entire weekend but to keep her updated. Well 2 months passed and we're finally able to book the venue so I emailed her to double check that 6/1 is still an okay date but she's on internet-hiatus this week and won't be responding to emails until Tuesday Sept 2nd. So hopefully she emails me back next week & gives us the go-ahead. I would like to start planning this wedding finally since we have less than a year to go and it's going to be all DIY.

I've been looking at Save the Date designs on Etsy and it makes me so excited haha.


----------



## frsttimemama

wavescrash said:


> Do any of you blog? I started a (new) blog today & I'm hoping to stick to it.
> 
> We're also hoping to finally book our wedding venue within the next week. We signed a contract with our photographer (who I will never get rid of no matter what, I'm head over heels in love with her work) for May 31, 2014 but when we went to book our venue, it was snagged up. I finally found another venue I really wanted for a lot cheaper (it's in a state park, enclosed shelter only $250 total) but our date is booked there as well. HOWEVER the next day, June 1 is available. A few months back when I first discovered this place, I asked our photographer if it would be okay to change our contract date to June 1st and she said that was fine because she was free that entire weekend but to keep her updated. Well 2 months passed and we're finally able to book the venue so I emailed her to double check that 6/1 is still an okay date but she's on internet-hiatus this week and won't be responding to emails until Tuesday Sept 2nd. So hopefully she emails me back next week & gives us the go-ahead. I would like to start planning this wedding finally since we have less than a year to go and it's going to be all DIY.
> 
> I've been looking at Save the Date designs on Etsy and it makes me so excited haha.

That's super exciting! :) I love all the wedding stuff on Pinterest! I wish I had known about Pinterest when I planned our wedding!!


----------



## clynn11

So exciting waves! Hopefully she is available and all goes according to plan <3

Still getting some random pinching/pulling on my left side. Hmmmm.


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> So exciting waves! Hopefully she is available and all goes according to plan <3
> 
> Still getting some random pinching/pulling on my left side. Hmmmm.

So pulling for you!! :)

I am still a bit crampy, sore back, and having some light pinkish spotting. Fingers crossed tighttttt! Lol. For all of us!!

ETA that I never spot.. except when I was on Seasonique at first. Otherwise, I don't. Trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## RobertRedford

FRER was negative. No surprise! Ill post a pic later.


----------



## jury3

Ok...way too much to catch up on! I've been reading throughout the day when I can, but I can't remember everything :( 

Rachel-Yay for the scan! So glad everything is progressing well! I'm starting to get a little more nausea each day. Today seemed worse after eating. I think I'll have to search for solutions very soon!

Vivian-Most of the time my doc calls me the next day with results. There have been times it was 2 or 3 days, but that was just for progesterone levels. 

Nikki-Yay for the little girl! Thanks for posting the pic! So funny you mentioned craving gummy bears...I was in class tonight and got a whiff of something that smelled kind of like gummy bears. I was looking all around trying to figure out who had them, but couldn't find anyone. I almost went to the vending machine to see if they had any lol

Cassidy-I hope it was ib!

Morgan-I can't wait to hear your results..I really have a feeling everything will be just fine! Let's hope I'm right :) I know the wait sucks!!! Hang in there :hugs:

For the caffeine discussion, I drank soda and ate chocolate and wasn't very healthy...I was drinking way to much soda during this last cycle and I still got a bfp. I'm definitely NOT condoning it though! lol I quit the day I got the bfp.

Everyone else....TEST!!!! lol I want to see some more preggos on here :)

AFM-Started grad classes tonight. Luckily it's only 1 class a week, but it's a 4 hour class....makes for a long day! I was so tired an hour in lol 
Trying to eat really healthy and eat often, but I feel like I'm not eating much bc of decreased appetite and a slight bit of nausea.
Should get my blood draw results tomorrow.


----------



## jury3

Oh yeah...if any of you take a test, you better be posting it!!! None of this "I tested and I think it's bfp but I'll post later" Um, no...that drives people crazy lol Like Ashlee's today, she says bfn but I swear I can see a super faint line. So, just post them so we can decide lol


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! I imagine she would have contacted me to see if I still wanted to book her for June 1st if she had gotten any offers for that day (she did that with our original due date choice) so I'm hoping we're still good.

I actually found my new venue through a blog post of hers for another wedding she shot this year: https://www.lanebaldwinphotography.com/2013/05/markie-andrew-rustic-wingfoot-lake-wedding.html


----------



## TTCaWee1

I loved me some Pinterest when we were planning our wedding. I did most of the decorating myself. Well then my planner put it all together but I found everything and did a lot of DIY. Oh yeah and we did postcards for our save the date with our engagement pics. 

Cassidy I sure hope it was IB!!!!!

Sandy your chart looks like you O'd sooner. I'd leave out the opks but only bc I'm inpatient and could convince myself they'd of been positive earlier...but it's true you covered your bases so what's done is done. 

Mommy - how often are you taking them? I never really got a "build up" it would usually just be bam positive.


----------



## wavescrash

jury3 said:


> Oh yeah...if any of you take a test, you better be posting it!!! None of this "I tested and I think it's bfp but I'll post later" Um, no...that drives people crazy lol Like Ashlee's today, she says bfn but I swear I can see a super faint line. So, just post them so we can decide lol

Agreed!
I also saw a super faint line, on the IC she posted.


----------



## wavescrash

frsttimemama said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you blog? I started a (new) blog today & I'm hoping to stick to it.
> 
> We're also hoping to finally book our wedding venue within the next week. We signed a contract with our photographer (who I will never get rid of no matter what, I'm head over heels in love with her work) for May 31, 2014 but when we went to book our venue, it was snagged up. I finally found another venue I really wanted for a lot cheaper (it's in a state park, enclosed shelter only $250 total) but our date is booked there as well. HOWEVER the next day, June 1 is available. A few months back when I first discovered this place, I asked our photographer if it would be okay to change our contract date to June 1st and she said that was fine because she was free that entire weekend but to keep her updated. Well 2 months passed and we're finally able to book the venue so I emailed her to double check that 6/1 is still an okay date but she's on internet-hiatus this week and won't be responding to emails until Tuesday Sept 2nd. So hopefully she emails me back next week & gives us the go-ahead. I would like to start planning this wedding finally since we have less than a year to go and it's going to be all DIY.
> 
> I've been looking at Save the Date designs on Etsy and it makes me so excited haha.
> 
> That's super exciting! :) I love all the wedding stuff on Pinterest! I wish I had known about Pinterest when I planned our wedding!!Click to expand...

Hahaha my wedding would not be possible if not for Pinterest!


----------



## wavescrash

TTCaWee1 said:


> I loved me some Pinterest when we were planning our wedding. I did most of the decorating myself. Well then my planner put it all together but I found everything and did a lot of DIY. Oh yeah and we did postcards for our save the date with our engagement pics.

Ours is going to be completely DIY since we're paying for it ourselves so Pinterest is a life-saver. I found some save the date templates I love on Etsy where I can just order the design and print it off myself and I'm going to turn whichever design I pick into postcards :)

Our engagement pictures won't be done until closer to the wedding simply because our photographer is expensive and I'm paying our balance to her with our tax return. My mom did some for us when we first got engaged but I don't want to use those.


----------



## frsttimemama

TTCaWee1 said:


> I loved me some Pinterest when we were planning our wedding. I did most of the decorating myself. Well then my planner put it all together but I found everything and did a lot of DIY. Oh yeah and we did postcards for our save the date with our engagement pics.
> 
> Cassidy I sure hope it was IB!!!!!
> 
> Sandy your chart looks like you O'd sooner. I'd leave out the opks but only bc I'm inpatient and could convince myself they'd of been positive earlier...but it's true you covered your bases so what's done is done.
> 
> Mommy - how often are you taking them? I never really got a "build up" it would usually just be bam positive.

I took them out. I think I'm going to go ahead and test in the morning, but I'm not expecting a BFP. If I O'd on the 19th, tomorrow is 10 DPO. If I didn't, then there's still a chance in another few days. It'll work out the way it's supposed to. I just hope it works out the way I would like it to! Lol


----------



## goldstns

exciting Waves!!

AFM, just got a call from the doc (yes at 845pm my time)... she said she had a long day, but wanted to talk to me. So my heart kinda dropped. She said US looks great. Baby looks healthy! However, she is in the 90th percent tile for height and belly.... so shes a big girl! Which make sense because DH is 6'2''. She said she MIGHT request a 28 week scan to see if we will need a c section to get her out. But she wants to watch the measurements for the next 2 months....


----------



## clynn11

How scary the beginning of that call must have been for you, Nikki! She's just a healthy girl is all  I'm sure you and her will both be fine :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

So much to catch up on! I must get to it.

DH and I got new couches today :). Ours were breaking like crazy. My friend sold us her bad ass couches she had in storage for a very reasonable price. I am so happy to be rid of those POS old ones. It was a little bittersweet because those were the ones we bought when DH and I first moved in together. I am so sentimental with that kind of stuff. 

No signs really... I am super hot, random cramps off and on, the weird cm I mentioned earlier. I hope I am one of those ladies with absolutely no symptoms but still get their :bfp:.

Now off to read all the posts!


----------



## goldstns

cassidy- I totally agree... and I decided I am going to be careful with my eating and hopefully her belly will go down...she said if her head was big they would def say c-section, but her belly will be easier to get out if it is a bit big...so im not worried yet.


----------



## asmcsm

Hope everything works out with the photographer Amanda!

I pretty much planned my entire wedding on Pinterest and it was pretty much perfect :). We did the whole wedding for under $4000.

Julie-lol I totally don't see anything on that test at all. But I'm also trying to not tilt it and look at it every which way to see if there's something there. Don't want to trick myself, just want nice clear lines. Hopefully I'll get some in the morning!


----------



## VivianJean

I'm pretty sure I'm getting AF. I think I want to get blind drunk tonight. 6 days until my gyno and 6 days until I talk to the Denver Studio about the chances of working for them.

About weddings - we had a stamp made on Etsy, bought some lovely paper and matching envelopes and some ink and had a hilarious drunk afternoon stamping 100 invitations and spreading them around my Mother In Laws house to dry. It was wonderful and each invitation was unique. For table decorations we had live herbs - our wedding was as DIY and recycle and up-cycle as possible. We bought glass vases from Ikea and some river rocks and planted the herbs in the vases so you could see the roots between the rocks. Each table instead of having a table number had an herb - Peppermint, Thyme and Rosemary. They were given away as gifts at the end of the night.

Our place-holders were also our favors and we had individual chocolates from NuNu in tiny boxes with cards from Moo.com - on one side of the card was our date A+P 6.18.12 and the other we hand-wrote a name and attached the card to the chocolate box with twine.

It was all so simple and organic and clean looking with white table cloths. We had the vow renewal in the garden at the restaurant - a tiny courtyard with fairy lights and the reception in the heart of the small restaurant - a converted brownstone that we hired for the whole night. Dancing was upstairs in the cocktail area. 

Other than my dad taking liberties on a 45 min speech (I'm not even kidding, the rush for the bathrooms after that was mad) it was a perfect night.

We got married in Brooklyn NY so granny could be there. Unfortunately she died before our big day but she was there in spirit and Pop got so freaking drunk he made up for her absence.


----------



## RobertRedford

FRER from today, afer a 2 hour hold. :bfn:

eta I think my ticker is off, i think im only 10dpo!
 



Attached Files:







image-1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## clynn11

I actually feel like I see something Amanda...
 



Attached Files:







image-1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jury3

A 2 hour hold?!?!? I was 12dpo and barely got lines with a 4 hour hold...you can do better than that! Lol

Nikki-You asked about cord blood banking the other day? We are defo gonna do that. Our donor and his wife did with both of their girls. The first one was used to save another babies life! So it's a good thing! 
Congrats on the healthy big girl!


----------



## RobertRedford

jury3 said:


> A 2 hour hold?!?!? I was 12dpo and barely got lines with a 4 hour hold...you can do better than that! Lol
> 
> Nikki-You asked about cord blood banking the other day? We are defo gonna do that. Our donor and his wife did with both of their girls. The first one was used to save another babies life! So it's a good thing!
> Congrats on the healthy big girl!

LOL! I will use my other FRER tomorrow morning.


----------



## jury3

I'm with Cassidy, I thought I saw a line too...and I'm on my phone! Hold that pee longer!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Hope everything works out with the photographer Amanda!
> 
> I pretty much planned my entire wedding on Pinterest and it was pretty much perfect :). We did the whole wedding for under $4000.

Thanks! That's what we're aiming for is under $4000. Our photographer is over half that (by a hair...) so the rest will have to be serious DIY!



RobertRedford said:


> FRER from today, afer a 2 hour hold. :bfn:
> 
> eta I think my ticker is off, i think im only 10dpo!




clynn11 said:


> I actually feel like I see something Amanda...

Yeah... I see something as well. I tweaked it myself and saw something. Couldn't tell color but there was definitely a line there.


----------



## asmcsm

Well I'm not counting my photos, those were actually $3000, but Im working them off in trade because the photographers are my bosses


----------



## RobertRedford

thanks ladies. I think its an indent. i see nothing in person!

eta, just checked my CP. it is high and firm. pretty closed too (as closed as it can get).


----------



## frsttimemama

BFN with FMU. A few options.. 1.) I'm not 10 dpo. 2.) 10 dpo is still too early. Not out yet!

ETA still a bit crampy and light pink tinged creamy cm..


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> thanks ladies. I think its an indent. i see nothing in person!
> 
> eta, just checked my CP. it is high and firm. pretty closed too (as closed as it can get).

Mine too. Maybe it's a good thing. We can only hope!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Definitely not out yet!! :)


----------



## frsttimemama

Idk whether to test in the morning again or wait a few more days.


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- Test however often you feel comfy.. if it hurts, I'd wait. If you can handle it, test again! Your chart looks PHENOMENAL and if you have pinky cm (IF it was IB) then it still takes a few days for a test to become +... FX'd sweetie, always rooting for you!!! :)

Cassidy- IB?!?!?! PINdrop is a good sign.. a little egg, a little bleed ;)

Nikki- Beautiful babe, and glad to hear she's growing like CRAZY!!! <3

Ashlee- WAKE UP AND TEMPPPP!!!! :)

Rachel- Thanks for all your input. I'm not sure if I was clear, but they only saw what would have been a gest sac (7mm) not a yolk sac/embryo that was that big. But I googled it to be an average measurement for 5 weeks. And most people who have an US before 5w5d are like freaking out bc of no fetal pole or anything, so I'm hoping that's my case. I am REALLY leaning towards twins, one in my tube. It hurts so much worse today.

Sooooo AFM- As I said my right side is hurting much worse today (in a place by my ovary, whenever I move around, never felt anything like his before..) so we have decided that we'll go try and get another ultrasound tonight. The doc said to come back if the pain got ANY worse. And I'm worried freakin sick. So we're going to another branch of that hospital, getting my 2nd hCG Quant done (FX'd it's highER!!!) and then asking for another ultrasoound. Or scheduling one by maybe Monday or something. I can't take this.. I hurts so much and I'm just worried about my bean!!!!!!!!

But Happy Thursday everyone, almost Friday!! :) Excited to see what my numbers are today, we'll go after work. Hoping to see some BFPs soon, I see LOTS of 8-10DPOers!!! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies, sorry amanda i didn't see anything, and where is ashlee? was looking forward to a test! and amanda weren't you testing this am too?


----------



## morganwhite7

They take forever to wake up, remember the time diff (4 hrs?) Lol so we may be in for a wait!! Katrina is also testing, she usually is up by now so FX'd she posts good news soon!

And Mommy weren't you the one complaining of NEVER positive OPKs? If so (IF NOT just ignore me!! lol) I would say to buy the FRER OPKs bc they are the MOST sensitive.. Some ladies LH levels get higher, but not enough to register on most OPKs. Doesn't mean you didn't O though, you may just have less of the hormone! :)


----------



## prgirl_11

I'm a little upset this morning. I took a cheapie and a FRER. I can't say I count them as positives. I see a very, very faint shadow on the cheapie that could be something. The FRER when you first glance at it, there's nothing but if you hold it up to the light there might be something. I'm overanalyzing the lines and that's just ridiculous. The way I see it, if I had conceived successfully the lines would've been a tad bit darker after 24 hours, not nonexistant. I feel like I'm looking for Waldo. If it's that much work for me to (maybe) see something then I'm not counting it as a BFP. 

I don't want to go through the same thing as the last two times and get my hopes up again. At this point, I'm just going to wait it out, test one last time on Saturday morning and, if it's a BFN, then I will stop the progesterone cream. My first infertility discussion appointment is a week from today so I guess we'll take it from there.

Today is my husband's birthday. I was hoping we had more than one reason to celebrate but for now it looks like it's not in God's plan for us. We'll just have to have faith and patiently wait on His perfect timing and I'm okay with that. He knows, better than I, what's best.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good morning everyone! 

Good luck worth everything Morgan. I hope those hcg numbers are through the roof. 

I wish my temp would rise a bit. I know they still look great but a rise would give me some hope. I have no signs at all and am getting a bit pessimistic about my chances. I'll prob take an ic test in a few hours to satisfy my need to poas lol. Not expecting a pos but you never know.


----------



## VivianJean

On my phone so will catch up in a little while... Walking to the gym to work through this AF PAIN!!!!! Yup woke up full flowing like an extra in the exorcism. Fml. At least I can sort of laugh about it. Tty later. CYCLE DAY ONE.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Well I'm awake and I tested BFN, I will attach a picture as promised but the quality isn't to good. I know they are cheap tests but unless she doesn't show by sunday no frers for me.
 



Attached Files:







0829130807.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cowgirl07

VivianJean said:


> On my phone so will catch up in a little while... Walking to the gym to work through this AF PAIN!!!!! Yup woke up full flowing like an extra in the exorcism. Fml. At least I can sort of laugh about it. Tty later. CYCLE DAY ONE.

Sorry she got you!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-Have you called your gyno at all?


----------



## prgirl_11

This one is the most visible in person. I can actually see the faint line. Hubby confirmed. Shouldn't it be darker than yesterday though?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## prgirl_11

I can't see anything by just looking at it, only when I hold it up to the light.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jury3

Sonia-I see AF showed...boo for that bitch! Your chart looked amazing though, picture perfect for a good O! I have a really good feeling for you this cycle!!! Did they up your clomid again or keeping it the same?


----------



## morganwhite7

That's our prob. We did not yet have a doc when I was having the issues, we needed proof of pregnancy in order for our insurance to accept me (Molina). So now that I have proof from the ER, I am having issues finding a doc who will get me in soon enough. I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. I called Ohio State, where we went last year, and they don't have any openings until AFTER my already scheduled scan on Sept 10th. 

So any advice on what to do/where to go? I know the ER is a bad choice, but if no one will give me a gosh darned ultrasound again soon I don't have a choice. My right side is SO painful today, now accompanied by a horrendous backache.

Like I said, I suspect TWINS, one in my tube. I have never felt anything like this before and my levels were through the roof a day ago. Which leads me to believe they'll double just fine, but that DOESN'T reassure me that I don't have an ectopic. So frustrating.


----------



## asmcsm

Yeesh you ladies are impatient lol. Here it is, BFN. Temp still up, woohoo triphasic chart! Hopefully I'm one of those who means its the lucky one. I hate BFNs blah :?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks Morgan!! Hope you're right!! Also hope you're doing okay! Keep us posted! I probably will test again in the morning and not again til Tuesday if AF doesn't show. She's due next week. My back is killing me!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Boo for all the BFNs and AFs. 

Morgan where on your right side is it hurting? If you drew a line from the corner of your right hip to your belly button where is the pain? Do you have a temp? Diarrhea? Constipation? I'm wondering about your appendix. If the pain is a lot worse then you should prob just go back to the ER. Surely they did a CBC, and they'll prob do another today. I would think that if the gest sac is 7 mm in your uterus, if there was a twin it should be somewhat near the same size in your Fallopian tube and they would see some sort of widening of your tube. But then again I'm no expert at all. But if the pain is worse and localized then you should prob go back. It's not likely it's your ovary since the us report didnt list a cyst of any kind

AFM, ginger root is awesome. Took some last night and it worked. Can't say I'm a fan of the candies but I only tried the crystallized ones. Bought the hard candies too


----------



## Disneybaby26

Morgan, have you called all the local OBGYNs not just hospital type groups?

If you're in that much pain still and it's getting worse I wouldn't wait to go back, I'd be in the ER again for sure! Thinking of you!


----------



## jury3

Agreed Morgan! Someone needs to see you soon. You shouldn't have to deal with pain. Plus, ectopic pregnancies can cause probs, so the sooner you find out the better.


----------



## Disneybaby26

Rachel- what kind of ginger stuff are you taking and where can I find it?? MS hit me like a brick wall today :( I feel awful.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Boo for the :witch: getting you Sonia and Amelia. Next cycle will be your cycles!


----------



## morganwhite7

No I haven't called any hospitals only OB/GYNs in my area (they CAN get me in, just not soon enough), I just have to get my bloodwork done at the hospital since that's where I went for the emergency..

But I just talked to them.. She said when I come in for bloodwork I could go over to the emergency side (it's not an actual hospital, called a Diley Medical center, it's small like urgent care) to see what they will do. But she's not sure they'd do another US 2 days later. And YES it is right between my hip and belly, where a tube would be I swear, it's NOT ovary pain (even though I DID ovulate from that side!!!)

Based on that info what do you think I should do? I just don't think waiting til 7 weeks is a good idea. My tube could burst if it is bad, and it's deadly :/


----------



## TTCaWee1

Kara I got organic ginger root at whole foods and ginger people candy at whole foods. It says to take 2 capsules up to 5x a day but I just took one last night and it worked. Took one a bit ago but no relief. I might take another soon. 

Morgan I'd seriously be concerned for an appy too. Maybe the bleeding was a coincidence? Maybe it is an ectopic...either way if your pain is increasing you should go get it checked out again. Even if it means going somewhere else.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-Please go get checked again! Even if it means going to a new doctor.


----------



## TTCaWee1

And my nausea is gone...amazing stuff


----------



## morganwhite7

I am trying guys!! I just don't want them to look at me like really lady we just did an US yesterday, what do you expect?

I FULLY believe there is a NORMAL pregnancy in my uterus (well with a bit of convincing...). I know they saw something. I am simply concerned for an ectopic twin. Because it HURTS so much and is totally possible. And I'm pretty sure that causes you to miscarry your intrauterine pregnancy also.. And that is NOT what I want.

P.s. My MS is AWFUL too.. So you say ginger in a pill instead? I'm not sure I'd like tea or candies, but would like to give the pill a go!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah I don't care for the candies but I'm keeping them on hand. The ginger capsule seems to work though


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan with suspected ectopic and the pain still there/worse, my butt would be right back in the er because you don't want your tube to burst especially if there's a viable pregnancy in your uterus. Or if its your appendix you don't want that to burst either. At this point in time I think the er is your best option. It's not like you're going just to get a free scan or hcg done. You're in pain and something could really be wrong.


----------



## asmcsm

I agree Morgan, who cares what anyone in the ER thinks, if the pain is worse and you are worried you need to just go back again. Also you should be getting your betas redone today anyway for comparison. 


AFM, thinking that I'm going to save my FRERs for 13 & 15DPO. Will use cheapies if I get the urge to POAS


----------



## morganwhite7

Do you think they'd try another ultrasound if my numbers are way higher? I just don't know what to do bc I'm sure my numbers will double fine, but that doesn't mean there's nothing in my tube. I'm scared I'll waste my time.. I read ectopics are hard to diagnose this early and that's what worried me. And if they ARE detected then they will give me methotrexate or some crazy baby killing drug that would make me miscarry the intrauterine pregnancy also. Omg so stressful. BUT I don't think I'll be able to make it through the night w/ out another ER visit.. I mean they told me if it was ANY worse to come back in. I just don't know what they'd do differently this visit... :/

Freakin blows. But I'll shUt up now and take my happy ass to the doc here soon. I am feeling like I need to call hubby again and make him come home early from work to take me. Maybe around 4? 

Ouchie ouchie ouch.. It is constant. Wtf why does my life have to be so gosh dang mother freakin (for lack of better words ;)) difficult?!?!


----------



## wavescrash

With increased pain I'm sure they'd do another ultrasound regardless of your betas. And I believe they can remove it laparoscopically.


----------



## morganwhite7

Here is a dumb question:

Can your corpus luteum hurt this bad? I mean I DID O from the side that hurts.. and it DOES sustain early pregnancy all by itself....?

Yes I read about laparoscopy I HOPE that would be an option!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I know it is extremely uncommon but one of my friends caught her ectopic pregnancy with twins way early they removed her tube but saved the intrauterine twin. If it had progressed to 7 weeks or so they would have given her the drugs to miscarry.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Here is a dumb question:
> 
> Can your corpus luteum hurt this bad? I mean I DID O from the side that hurts.. and it DOES sustain early pregnancy all by itself....?
> 
> Yes I read about laparoscopy I HOPE that would be an option!!

The corpus luteum wouldn't be hurting you unless it was a corpus luteum cyst which they didn't see on your us


----------



## morganwhite7

Katrina- THAT SOUNDS LIKE ME EXACTLY.

It HAS to be the case. I swear if it is, you guys are geniuses lol who needs a doc?!?! I just don't know if they'll even be able to figure it out. 

WHY the eff can't they just see it?!?


----------



## VivianJean

Holy hell Morgan I'm so sorry... Second opinion for sure. ER for sure... don't mess with this. Better to be the hypochondriac preggo lady than the very very sick preggo lady who then has a whole lotta problems because of an ecto.

Like I said, last time I was sick I went back to the ER 4 times insisting I had meningitis and no one believed me. You aren't uneducated, you DO have genuine concerns and no matter what the doctor or nurses say, you do have permission to bug the hell out of them until you are happy that you have all the information you need to feel happy that you have the right diagnosis. 

Sonia - fist bump for AF friends... My BBT thermometer ran out of batteries but it was a POS so I think tonight I'll get a new one and finally start charting tomorrow properly.

At least when I see my Gyno on Tues I'll be done with this AF and she can check me out properly.

Sorry we are getting BFNs ladies but the charts are looking wonderful so I'm rooting for tomorrow for the BFPs for you all.

x Now I'm off to eat chocolate and I might even have a glass of wine... works going to suck today anyway with these cramps and it's been so darn boring because my show hasnt started edit yet so I have no work atm - it's 5pm back in Australia right? lol


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...im on vacation and with family all around so wont b able to chat .... just wanted to put my 2 cents abt morgan....morgan ive had 2 ectopic pregnancies unfortunately...with my first they dint catch it till i was doubling over in pain and rushed to the er and had to b taken into emergency surgery and lost my right tube...and they couldnt just do a laproscopy....the reason i tell u all this is bcos my numbers were in the 500s wen they first checked my hcgs and went up to 4000 in the next 2 days...obviously being our first pregnancy we just thought mayb twins bcos of the high numbers and bcos we were on clomid...but unfortuntely after the surgery i was informed tht very high and overly doubling numbers initially may also mean ectopic....im sorry im telling u this and not being very encouraging...but pls keep this in mind and dont wait for the pain to get unbearable to go to the doc...the recovery from surgery is excruciating and they will put u on a 4-5 mth wait to try again....as harsh as it may sound i would suggest goin and taking a look once again and deal with it ASAP....ull b in my thoughts hun..

AFM - af is here full swing...im very busy with family so many not b able to post but will try to keep up as much as possible


----------



## NDTaber9211

I wish I had something to contribute but I honestly don't know anything about pregnancies, ectopic, chemicals etc.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks so much Sonia, sweetie, I hope you have a wonderful time with family and forget about that stupid witch. Enjoy a few drinks, like you said ;)

We will go soon.. And I will PUSH for everything I need. I am really hating the no internet thing though.. We are going to the Sprint store to get it reset today (lol all I need is an iPhone update but don't have the connection to do so!) so hopefully I'll be able to post results.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Sonia-Sorry about af!


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Nichole you have been crossing your toes for me, that sounds challenging enough ;)

I will stop worrying now (well, out LOUD). I am calling DH now to see what we can do.


----------



## NDTaber9211

LOL well as long as my crossed fingers and toes help. :haha: Keep us posted with everything!


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan, please go the ER and get checked again. More pain is a good reason to go. You really don't want your tube to burst, if it is ectopic!



Disneybaby26 said:


> Rachel- what kind of ginger stuff are you taking and where can I find it?? MS hit me like a brick wall today :( I feel awful.

I always found them at Trader Joes and Whole Foods. 

Ash, I see something on the walmart $.88 test! 

Marie, I have that on my test too, I think its the shadow of the back of the test (flip your FRER over and you will see what I am talking about ) sorry about the lack of bright, clear BFP! 

AFM, BFN on a FRER this am. There is something there but I think I am looking too hard and just seeing the indent. I'm only 11dpo (ticker is wrong)

My symptoms are gone. my boobs are still sore but thats typical AF.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TTCaWee1

Morgan they should do another u/s. I know we would. But we also do our own bc our docs are trained to do so. If they don't see what they are looking for or it is inconclusive they will send the pt for an official one. I have a huge cyst on my left ovary that the doc said is the corpus luteum. Sometimes I get twinges but not like you are describing. Go get it checked and demand they do another u/s and to shut me up make sure they at least consider your appendix. I walked around for 6 days with mine bc it wasn't seen on ultrasound...or ct. In the end it was 6 cm long and obstructed and everyone was convinced it was my "ovary." Being stubborn me I ignored it until I couldn't pick up my leg and I turned gray...


----------



## asmcsm

Everyone sees things on my test except me lol. Where is Cassidy for a tweak when you need her? Haha


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Everyone sees things on my test except me lol. Where is Cassidy for a tweak when you need her? Haha

LOL! I'm feeling so hopeful for you this month! 

Julie, could you post your first 12dpo test? I looked back but couldn't find it


----------



## RobertRedford

Whoa just got super crampy today...on my left side. Feels like AF cramps.


----------



## VivianJean

asmcsm said:


> Everyone sees things on my test except me lol. Where is Cassidy for a tweak when you need her? Haha

Use this?

just upload the image and it'll do it for you and then you can download and save tweak.

https://www.converthub.com/invert-colors/


----------



## NDTaber9211

Here's my super negative 9dpo test. I'll be switching to FRERs Saturday.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1841.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTCaWee1

https://youtu.be/cKXzrWSdgOE

Watch this video. It will make your day...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ermagerd that was such a cute video! The puppy in the bowl literally made me squee lol


----------



## VivianJean

House mate and I just choked on our breakfast watching that video... hahahaha


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan - I definitely don't think it's the corpus luteum. Mine hurts now and again (well not much anymore) but never constant or any way like you're describing. I've heard ectopics being described that way but have no personal experience to say for sure.

Amanda - I thought I saw something as well but can't completely tell what it is I'm seeing. Sorry :/

Ashlee - I see something for sure on the dollar store (?) one and I think I see something starting, faint, toward the bottom of the FRER.


----------



## morganwhite7

Rachel I will mention an appendix issue.. it would be totally unrelated to pregnancy though, right?


----------



## RobertRedford

random thought, what do you guys think of being an egg donor? I was approached by a family friend a few years ago to be a surrogate for them (she had to have a hysterectomy at 30 in the midst of TTC'ing) and said no at the time. But now I would consider being an egg donor.


----------



## morganwhite7

I would NEVER donate my egg but would TOTALLY be a surrogate, it wouldn't be my baby!

I was actually thinking about offering to be one earlier today, we have family that has been trying for YEARS, they're young and healthy and I would love to do that for them. But I may be too high risk.


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> random thought, what do you guys think of being an egg donor? I was approached by a family friend a few years ago to be a surrogate for them (she had to have a hysterectomy at 30 in the midst of TTC'ing) and said no at the time. But now I would consider being an egg donor.

I don't know if I could do it now, but possibly after having a child. I would consider it. But right now I don't even know if my eggs work :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

morganwhite7 said:


> They take forever to wake up, remember the time diff (4 hrs?) Lol so we may be in for a wait!! Katrina is also testing, she usually is up by now so FX'd she posts good news soon!
> 
> And Mommy weren't you the one complaining of NEVER positive OPKs? If so (IF NOT just ignore me!! lol) I would say to buy the FRER OPKs bc they are the MOST sensitive.. Some ladies LH levels get higher, but not enough to register on most OPKs. Doesn't mean you didn't O though, you may just have less of the hormone! :)

thanks morgan, yeah, i was asking about the neg opks. i know with dd i got an insanely dark opk so that was great, i guess i just expected the same thing this time! we'll see what happens. darker than last night but not positive.



prgirl_11 said:


> I can't see anything by just looking at it, only when I hold it up to the light.

don't see anything hun :(



asmcsm said:


> Yeesh you ladies are impatient lol. Here it is, BFN. Temp still up, woohoo triphasic chart! Hopefully I'm one of those who means its the lucky one. I hate BFNs blah :?

:( sorry hun.



morganwhite7 said:


> Do you think they'd try another ultrasound if my numbers are way higher? I just don't know what to do bc I'm sure my numbers will double fine, but that doesn't mean there's nothing in my tube. I'm scared I'll waste my time.. I read ectopics are hard to diagnose this early and that's what worried me. And if they ARE detected then they will give me methotrexate or some crazy baby killing drug that would make me miscarry the intrauterine pregnancy also. Omg so stressful. BUT I don't think I'll be able to make it through the night w/ out another ER visit.. I mean they told me if it was ANY worse to come back in. I just don't know what they'd do differently this visit... :/
> 
> Freakin blows. But I'll shUt up now and take my happy ass to the doc here soon. I am feeling like I need to call hubby again and make him come home early from work to take me. Maybe around 4?
> 
> Ouchie ouchie ouch.. It is constant. Wtf why does my life have to be so gosh dang mother freakin (for lack of better words ;)) difficult?!?!

sometimes you have to go in and demand things. my drs said i was crazy and nothing was wrong with me a few months ago, i was terribly sick. i had to tell them to run damn bloodwork and turned out i have a bad vit. d deficiency. 

sometimes you just gotta push.


----------



## morganwhite7

I am donating my organs though when I die, so anyone can have those ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

RobertRedford said:


> random thought, what do you guys think of being an egg donor? I was approached by a family friend a few years ago to be a surrogate for them (she had to have a hysterectomy at 30 in the midst of TTC'ing) and said no at the time. But now I would consider being an egg donor.

I actually offered to my friend i'd be her surrogate. she didn't take me up on it, but said she'd remember it and if it came to that get back to me. I also didn't mean it as a lifetime thing because i know after 30 i'm not going to want to be having babies. why we are trying to get this all done now. but i wouldn't do it for just anyone either.


----------



## wavescrash

I'll be a surrogate for sure, but couldn't donate my eggs. Also couldn't stand the thought of OH donating his guys either. Who knows how many kids he'd wind up with lol. Now if it were for a personal friend like in Julie's situation, that's different but I wouldn't let him go to a clinic and donate for anyone to have if you know what I mean.

But yeah, I'll totally be a surrogate.


----------



## frsttimemama

Wish I could be of more help other than hoping and praying for you Morgan! Hopefully all is okay ! 

AFM, still having some light pinkish cm.. maybe it's gonna turn into AF and she'll just be early .. not sure. Just gonna wait and see. Sorry for all the BFN'S !! :( Hopefully there are still some BFPs that will pop up in a couple of days!


----------



## Cowgirl07

I think if I donated my eggs now and someone got pregnant with them and I couldn't I don't know how I would handle it. I don't think I would surrogate.


----------



## TTCaWee1

Yeah Morgan it would be unrelated. 

I couldn't be a donor but DH donated for his uncle. Besides my RE said they wouldn't consider me as an egg donor :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

OH it is SO hard to WORK right now........ 

Sandy- don't be bummed if it is AF, even though it would be way early. You O'd and that is a huge step. And I will keep you updated, prayers are all that can help at this point!!! :)


----------



## morganwhite7

Have 50 lbs of EWCM right now, lol dunno if that's a good sign or not. A little late body, I O'd about 3 weeks ago!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

BnB is blocked on my work computer today for some reason (maybe they finally caught on to me being on BnB all day), so I only have 20 minutes of alloted time to be on here. waaaah :(


----------



## morganwhite7

NO WAY! That happened to me the other day, thought I was BUSTED, but refreshed the page like WHEW! Lol I would freakin HATE work if it was just work. I love being able to do some work and check in with you ppl every once in a while (lol okay..... like every 10 mins :blush:)


----------



## frsttimemama

How long does implantation bleeding last, just out of curiosity? And do you think pink tinged cm off and on for three days could count as that? Not grasping at straws, just curious!


----------



## morganwhite7

YEAH you know why? When implantation occurs, they like to burrow deeper and deeper into your lining.. TOTALLY possible :)


----------



## RobertRedford

normally refresh works. not this time! poop. I'll try to check in later on my phone, I am almost out of time :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Oh no Amanda! Maybe they thought it was porn? :haha:


----------



## RobertRedford

Cowgirl07 said:


> Oh no Amanda! Maybe they thought it was porn? :haha:

def porn! hahaha.


----------



## morganwhite7

No but your my chatty cathy!!!!

Lol you'll be missed, I'll just stick with my good friend google ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

I may have found a way around it! We will see. when are you going to the ER?


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> Oh no Amanda! Maybe they thought it was porn? :haha:

hahaha

well I didn't see anything on either test when I inverted...poop :?
I hate waiting!!!!


----------



## VivianJean

Sorry Ash x


----------



## Cowgirl07

Ashlee-I hate waiting, but if AF is going to show I hope she waits until after saturday but I doubt it she will probably be mean and come tomorrow.


----------



## morganwhite7

Whenever my freakin Hubby decides to turn his phone back on, he said it was almost dead last time I talked to him :/ But he works for his moms husband so she is trying to reach him now for me... 

I just called the hospital they said come in ASAP for another ultrasound. I am so not looking forward to this day. More pokes, prods, and passing out from bloodwork.. :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Morgan-I know you don't like it, but I am glad your going!


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> Whenever my freakin Hubby decides to turn his phone back on, he said it was almost dead last time I talked to him :/ But he works for his moms husband so she is trying to reach him now for me...
> 
> I just called the hospital they said come in ASAP for another ultrasound. I am so not looking forward to this day. More pokes, prods, and passing out from bloodwork.. :(

Hang in their girl x thinking about you today!!!

I just updated my little rudimentary O calendar and it says that I'll be Oing on the 20th of Sep.... I'm booked to go home on the 13th for the weekend.... but it's southwest I COULD change it to the 20th.... hmmmm 

What do you think ladies? Should I bother ... ? I mean this cycle was 36 days but WHO KNOWS what this next one will be...


----------



## Cowgirl07

I say go both times, but I would go with the 20th I guess. 
Amelia. I have a question why is your screen name Vivian?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Morgan, do you not have a car? i'd just leave work and go straight to the ER.


----------



## Cowgirl07

AFM: I am cramping now and eating pickles and muffins. If I wasn't babysitting tonight I would probably be drinking.


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> I say go both times, but I would go with the 20th I guess.
> Amelia. I have a question why is your screen name Vivian?

hahaha - good idea, although I can only persuade work to let me off early once :S well twice because I'm going to Seattle on the 27th but if I go to boulder on the 13th too that makes it three weekends in a row that I'm outta work early on a Friday... girl might get a reputation.. lol.

Vivian... lol, long story but I'm a drama gal - have been performing since I was about 5 - dancing and acting... and almost pursued it (now working in TV after a brief stint for the Government is as close as I'll get to acting).

VivianJean is a mash up of two of my favorite golden era actresses- I used to get called Norma Jean in high school and I love Vivian Leigh (Vivian is actually on our baby name list for that reason). :thumbup:


----------



## morganwhite7

No hubby wrecked it in our accident..

It was a bright red Camaro SS faster than you could ever imagine, makes me cringe to even type those words out. Stupid effing car. He had it since he was 15, it was his BABY.

But yeah since he has started working, he just drops me off at work. He's going to an auction next week to look for one for me :)


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> AFM: I am cramping now and eating pickles and muffins. If I wasn't babysitting tonight I would probably be drinking.

Eff it! Drink.. I'm going to at lunch time.. it's already on the day planner "have glass of wine"


----------



## clynn11

Morgan :hugs: I hope everything is ok :( all this worrying and Dr. crap has to have you so stressed :(

Ash- your chart looks GREAT! I'm gonna tweak this pic for you in a second because I feel like I see a line on the walmart test too!!!

Amanda- ill tweak your in a sec too.

Sorry for those AF got :hugs:

frsttime- sounds like IB to me!!!


----------



## clynn11

So tried tweaking and the Walmart test window is just too pink it's not showing what I thought I saw :( but I dooooo see something on the FRER! Very faint.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## clynn11

And uh, Amanda, I definitely see a line on yours, and it looks pink!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree about seeing a little something on the FRER, I was thinking that yesterday even!


----------



## morganwhite7

OMG AMANDA !!! wow retest tyme :)


----------



## Cowgirl07

morganwhite7 said:


> No hubby wrecked it in our accident..
> 
> It was a bright red Camaro SS faster than you could ever imagine, makes me cringe to even type those words out. Stupid effing car. He had it since he was 15, it was his BABY.
> 
> But yeah since he has started work, he just drops me off at work. He's going to an auction next week to look for one for me :)

Amelia I get it now. I love Vivian Leigh-I have Gone with the Wind on tape! Thus why we have a tape player in the house. My dh does not get my obsession. Since I have to drive to there house I think drinking is out, plus I live by the police station.
Morgan-I recommend the ford Taurus, my sisters had 254000 on it when we sold it, very reliable and cheap too! We sold it to a college kid. I am partial cause the car saved my life though.


----------



## Cowgirl07

amanda-I see it on yours!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hmmm may consider that Katrina.. I really like the look of the new Taurus(es?).
I need something w/ freakin amazing safety ratings.. The roll cage in his car saved my life. And only the SS has that, I couldn't believe it.


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- I am praying for you!

I would donate my eggs because I know we were almost in the place where we needed soldiers donated.... and if everyone didn't wanna donate then there would be lots of great mommys and daddys that wouldn't be given the chance to be those great mommys and daddys. So I would donate... however, DH REALLLLLY doesn't want me to, so I wont for his sake. I plan to give my body up to science when I pass... I am a science nerd, and there is no better way to learn then hands on. I believe in science, so I am all about contributing what I can to better our future.


----------



## clynn11

I think after i've already had children I could donate my eggs. But I couldn't do it before having children, not knowing if I could actually have a successful pregnancy. I'd be jealous I think if I knew someone was pregnant with 'my' (genetically) baby while I was still having a hard time conceiving.


----------



## Cowgirl07

morganwhite7 said:


> Hmmm may consider that Katrina.. I really like the look of the new Taurus(es?).
> I need something w/ freakin amazing safety ratings.. The roll cage in his car saved my life. And only the SS has that, I couldn't believe it.

I think the handling in the Taurus is amazing! I was clocked going over 130 mph and was extremely lucky I didn't crash or flip the car. It also is pretty good on gas, and roomy.


----------



## VivianJean

Cowgirl07 said:


> Amelia I get it now. I love Vivian Leigh-I have Gone with the Wind on tape! Thus why we have a tape player in the house. My dh does not get my obsession. Since I have to drive to there house I think drinking is out, plus I live by the police station.
> Morgan-I recommend the ford Taurus, my sisters had 254000 on it when we sold it, very reliable and cheap too! We sold it to a college kid. I am partial cause the car saved my life though.

Yup... OH EM GEEE I want it on dvd so bad... I think that's what I'll ask for from DH for Christmas :) Don't worry I'll drink enough for both of us - I'm walking to work today.



morganwhite7 said:


> Hmmm may consider that Katrina.. I really like the look of the new Taurus(es?).
> I need something w/ freakin amazing safety ratings.. The roll cage in his car saved my life. And only the SS has that, I couldn't believe it.

We just got the Subaru Forester (2014) AMAZING SAFETY RATINGS - great to drive, good gas milage AND (one of the main reasons we got it) the seatbelts in the back are ready for a baby capsule to simple click in... no futzing around back there!!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-They better figure it out today or I'll come kick someone's ass! Lol seriously though, I really hope you get answers today and I really hope it's good news for the little bean/s....

Amanda- here's my 12dpo test



I might consider donating eggs someday, but idk. I'm iffy about it just bc I feel like I'd still feel like it was mine. Maybe not, but who knows. I would defo be a surrogate though!

Come on BFPs!!!

Levels came back at 338! They officially doubled! Is it weird that I'm surprised? It's almost like I was expecting bad news...I'm not a pessimist either. Maybe it's hormones...lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

I realized that I assume everyone knows all this ttc lingo since I am so use to talking to you ladies. I have a few friends I talk to about what is going on with me and I'm all like clomid, lh surg, bding, opks, etc. They just look at me with a 'whaaaa?' look on their face :haha:.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yay julie!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay Julie!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Nichole I just can't believe your chart, after seeing them be irregular for so long. So happy for you, I hope it becomes a trend. OR a BFP, duh ;)


----------



## VivianJean

Ladies

My BBT therm sucks.. like sucks so so so hard that now that the battery is dead I'm considering getting a different one (the bat died because it decided to not turn off one morning)....

What did you get for a BBT therm, where, how much?

THANKS! x


----------



## clynn11

Awesome that your numbers are doubling Julie! So happy for you!!!

AFM, got attacked last night by DH. He is in a frisky mood lately!! Lol. Totally good sign and makes me sooooo excited for next month!!! If this month isn't it, next month is definitely going to be! It has to be!

My best friend should be going into labor literally any time. Her due date is 8/31. I'm SO EXCITED for her and she's calling me as soon as it starts so I can drive up and be there. I'm SO EXCITEDDDDD!


----------



## clynn11

Vivian- I got my BBT at Walmart. It was 8 bucks.


----------



## morganwhite7

Purple is key with BBT thermos, it seems like that is the trend!! ;)

(Got mine at Walmart too :))


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> Vivian- I got my BBT at Walmart. It was 8 bucks.

And it's not a POS? NICE! Reliable?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-Yay for a new baby!! Good luck to your friend!


----------



## goldstns

I got mine at Target... however battery died after a while and just bought a new one at Target, because they can be hard to find.


----------



## clynn11

It's worked fine for me... I guess. I forget to use it all of the time and only used it fully for one month and then random days after that lol.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Thanks Morgan! I kept waking up around my usual temping time so I just decided to keep going lol. 

My thermometer is purple too. I got mine at CVS I believe. I actually had a terrible time finding one. I think it was around $9.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Amelia it really doesn't matter how much you pay for one. They usually run out of batteries in a few months anyways.

WORD OF ADVICE: Vaginal Temping. No confusion, much more reliable.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Mines been kicking for awhile. It definitely is a trooper. I temp vaginally and when I ovulated pre clomid it was very uniform. That's why I was worried this cycle because it was rockier then normal. I thought it was going to be another anovulatory cycle.


----------



## clynn11

How long is your LP normally Nichole? (just chart stalking, don't mind me lol)


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy- I still totally don't see anything on either lol. I think I'm just a late tester. LOL at DH attacking you. I think maybe it was the methadone that was making him not want to BD. I've heard that once people get off it their libido comes back full force. FX you'll get a BFP this cycle but if not FX he stays frisky!

I got my BBT thermometer at walmart for $8 as well. I think if you remember to turn it off right after you use it that the battery probably doesn't die as soon. 

Julie- Yay for your betas!!!!!

Nichole- LOL I'm so glad I have my sister and Cassidy to talk to IRL about TTC because everyone else would wonder what the hell I'm talking about


----------



## Cowgirl07

I don't really talk to anyone in real life about ttc, I have one friend that knows. But she doesn't want children now and I find it hard trying to explain everything. So I am stuck with you guys and dh. But he gets tired of it I think.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I had one cycle at 12 and another at 13. Clomid is suppose to lengthen it so I don't quite know what it will be this time around.


----------



## asmcsm

So, I was really hoping my boobs would hurt more today just to reassure me that I was really having that symptom and that I might actually be preggo...they still hurt like on the side and armpit area but not as bad as yesterday :? boo. Come on HCG! If you're in there increase FASTERRRRR!!!!


----------



## HWPG

totally random, but i thought you did "vivianjean" because the short version would be VJ - which is sort of like saying "va-jay". apparently i have been ttc too long, or i'm a perv. hehe.
morgan, thinking of you still.....
afm, nothing special to report. today will be third dose of clomid (day 5). i have been hot (normal on clomid), mildly annoyed (normal on clomid), and i had a headache last night (normal on clomid but new for me). 3 more doses - then ovulation - then BFP!


----------



## RobertRedford

Thank you for the tweak, Cassidy! I def see something IRL but it looks grey. Idk. Will test again tomorrow or Saturday.

On my phone so it's really hard to stay caught up!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> So, I was really hoping my boobs would hurt more today just to reassure me that I was really having that symptom and that I might actually be preggo...they still hurt like on the side and armpit area but not as bad as yesterday :? boo. Come on HCG! If you're in there increase FASTERRRRR!!!!

LOL!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Glad you are back and staying positive Mirolee!! Have you considered staying away from the thermometer and just BDing?


----------



## morganwhite7

^LOL, the charting queen?!?!?!


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks ladies, hope it IS implantation bleeding! Fingers crossed tight. 

Julie, So excited for you! 

Amanda, hopefully the next one is darker! 

Morgan, hope you get good news at the hospital!

Cassidy, glad it sounds like your hubby is feeling better!


----------



## frsttimemama

On FF, I still have the trial VIP version for 2 more days. What is this Early Pregnancy Signs business? Anyone know? Anyone that's gotten a BFP have a number from that associated with it? Just curious. I'm not going to buy the VIP membership, but I like the info being available :)


----------



## HWPG

yes, i thought about it. and then i started laughing so hard i inked ;) (reference anyone?)
in reality, yes, i have thought about it, but because in the past i've had weeks of positive opks (yes, literally - granted, i was NOT medicated at the time), i just feel so much better about taking my temp. plus, it's just a few seconds a day. AND the cycle i got the chemical, the reason i tested was becuase my temp was high. so.... yeah noooo.... it's my crack. i would give up opks before my thermometer. :)


----------



## HWPG

i HATE that "early pregnancy ticker" on FF - last month i had 71 points. grrr. i get why they have it, but man, it plays with your brain..... i'm curious about bfp points as well....


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> yes, i thought about it. and then i started laughing so hard i inked ;) (reference anyone?)
> in reality, yes, i have thought about it, but because in the past i've had weeks of positive opks (yes, literally - granted, i was NOT medicated at the time), i just feel so much better about taking my temp. plus, it's just a few seconds a day. AND the cycle i got the chemical, the reason i tested was becuase my temp was high. so.... yeah noooo.... it's my crack. i would give up opks before my thermometer. :)

Lmao "it's my crack"


----------



## frsttimemama

Mirolee, I'm with you. I have to temp now that I started. It's like.. an addiction. I woke up early to do it on vacation even. Haha. It does play with your brain apparently. I was a little excited about my 45 points, but mayyybe not!


----------



## clynn11

I'm at 32 points right now lol. I think the highest i've been was 67ish, wasn't pregnant obviously lol

FF says "The preliminary results show that charts with a display of 80 or more points are 70 to 90% more likely to be pregnancy charts all other factors being equal. Given the statistical nature of this tool though that means that you will find cases of high value with no pregnancy and vice versa."


----------



## Cowgirl07

I use Ovufriend I think I had 60 pts last cycle wasn't pregnant this month I have like 20.


----------



## goldstns

how do you find these points? I know I had points associated with my BFP month... but now I can't find them.


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks! I had looked on the "What's This" button and it didn't tell me that. I am just curious. I'm not pinning any hope on it, but I do find it interesting to see the numbers. I just don't buy into statistics anymore. My baby died from something that only happens to 1.1% of pregnancies.. I can't bring myself to place a ton of value on statistics. Fate and luck play a big roll in all this and life in general.. I'm just trying to assist fate and luck! ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

I just got really nauseous. Boobs still hurt, and everything I have had to eat today tastes yucky. This happened last cycle around AF so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## frsttimemama

goldstns said:


> how do you find these points? I know I had points associated with my BFP month... but now I can't find them.

It's on the main page with my calendar.. just scroll down and it's with Pregnancy Monitor. It's a VIP thing so if you don't have that now, maybe it went away?


----------



## VivianJean

HWPG said:


> totally random, but i thought you did "vivianjean" because the short version would be VJ - which is sort of like saying "va-jay". apparently i have been ttc too long, or i'm a perv. hehe.
> morgan, thinking of you still.....
> afm, nothing special to report. today will be third dose of clomid (day 5). i have been hot (normal on clomid), mildly annoyed (normal on clomid), and i had a headache last night (normal on clomid but new for me). 3 more doses - then ovulation - then BFP!

HAHAHAHHAHA a little Freudian moment there for all of us I think...

You may call me VJ if you like... hahahhahaha


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> I just got really nauseous. Boobs still hurt, and everything I have had to eat today tastes yucky. This happened last cycle around AF so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

Well it sounds promising so I'll get mine up for you!!


----------



## goldstns

Ohhh I think it went away.


----------



## frsttimemama

That's okay. I was just curious. Thanks though!


----------



## asmcsm

I have FF and Ovufriend, though I don't have VIP FF but Ovufriend says I have 38/100pts...not very good really. It also says that I only had about 54% chance of getting a positive test today if I am preggo


----------



## TTCaWee1

Nemo?!! I love that movie. 

Yeah I didn't really think you would but its worth the thought lol. And the laugh...


----------



## RobertRedford

frsttimemama said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I just got really nauseous. Boobs still hurt, and everything I have had to eat today tastes yucky. This happened last cycle around AF so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> Well it sounds promising so I'll get mine up for you!!Click to expand...

Lol, thanks :)


----------



## asmcsm

OOO I just found out on Ovufriend that my prospective due date(May 11th, 2014)if i'm preggo was salvador dali's bday which is awesome because he's my favorite artist


----------



## wavescrash

The cycle I got pregnant (both this time and my chemical right before) I had around 55 pts on ovufriend.


----------



## HWPG

reading this hilarious thread about embarrassing birth moments - 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories-30.html


----------



## clynn11

Hmmmm had the same exact pin point sized bright red on the TP again today. HMMMMMMM lol


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Hmmmm had the same exact pin point sized bright red on the TP again today. HMMMMMMM lol

YAY!! FX it's something!!

After adding my cm, ovufriend changed me to 40 pts


----------



## clynn11

I have 22 on ovufriend right now lol.


----------



## asmcsm

HWPG said:


> reading this hilarious thread about embarrassing birth moments -
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories-30.html

OMG I've only read a few of these so far but the have me LOL at work...good thing I'm the only one in here


----------



## frsttimemama

I have 45 points on FF and 30 on Ovufriend. I'm not sure if I have gotten everything into Ovufriend from FF though.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't add up points because it just got me way to hopeful. I seemed to get extra crushed when af came around.


----------



## asmcsm

This was on that thread...way too funny :rofl:

During a quite painful contraction at home I grabbed hold of my OH's balls painfully and yelled 'Feel the pain!'


----------



## NDTaber9211

^OMG HAHAHAHA!

I seem to be having one of those days where I am just bummed out. I wish I could feel hopeful. I am wanting to go stock up on tampons because I am so sure I am not pregnant. I will be super shocked if I get a :bfp: this cycle


----------



## asmcsm

You're not out till the :witch: shows Nichole!! If you're not preggo at least you know that clomid is doing wonders for your cycle and you'll see that bfp in no time!


Was just talking to my sister cuz I saw that she posted on fb that she was tired, had a backache and stuffy nose. I texted her to ask if she was preggo lol. She said her bobbs are also sore but thought she shouldn't announce that on fb lol. She thinks she's ovulating though so I told her to come over and I'd give her some opks. But I was talking to her about my nosebleeds because when she was preggo, she got them ALL THE TIME. I remember seeing her trash can full of bloody tp on numerous occasions. Super FX that my nosebleeds are a good sign. Wanna see that BFP already!


----------



## RobertRedford

Crying of laughter at work. Those birth stories are amazing


----------



## goldstns

So I was sitting at work and I did a little stretch and yawn and out of no where I felt a REALLY strong pop or jab in my belly. I jumped. I am not bleeding or in any pain now so I am not worried... but if that was a kick, then I think she is going to be a soccer player or football punter.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm only 9 dpo and I know not many women get symptoms right away but I wanted to be the one who got them all and knew early on they were getting a bfp lol. I need to learn how to be as optimistic with my cycles as I am with everyone else's.


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> So I was sitting at work and I did a little stretch and yawn and out of no where I felt a REALLY strong pop or jab in my belly. I jumped. I am not bleeding or in any pain now so I am not worried... but if that was a kick, then I think she is going to be a soccer player or football punter.

HAHAHA Go baby girl!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ooooo Nikki I hope it was a kick!


----------



## frsttimemama

NDTaber9211 said:


> ^OMG HAHAHAHA!
> 
> I seem to be having one of those days where I am just bummed out. I wish I could feel hopeful. I am wanting to go stock up on tampons because I am so sure I am not pregnant. I will be super shocked if I get a :bfp: this cycle

I'm sorry you're feeling down! Don't give up yet! You're not out til AF shows up. You're still early, too. I'm crossing my fingers for your BFP! When I got pregnant with my son, I had bought tampons and taken them camping with us because I was SURE I would need them.. next week I tested on a whim and got my BFP. So I say go buy them! Maybe they'll be your good luck charm?

So when I put all my info into Ovufriend, I went ahead and put in the 2 positive OPK's we talked about last night .. and it didn't move my chart around. It still has me O'ing on CD 16. Weird, right? But in a good way I think?


----------



## pdxmom

I'm sitting in the midst if family ...all r happily talkin about the baby thts gonna come and as happy as I am all I wanna do is get in my laptop an talk to u girls...trying to make do with my fine for now tho

Nikki yaaay for you getting kicked ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

Aw Nikki! I can't wait to feel baby kicks!

Nichole, you're not out yet. Don't get too bummed out just yet! 

I don't feel good today, nauseous, tired, sore boobs, serious cramps and my lower back really hurts. I'm positive it's in my head though.


----------



## asmcsm

I don't think I'm gonna test tomorrow. I think I'm just gonna wait until Saturday morning(13dpo) and test with FRER. That way, if it is a positive, DH will be home


----------



## BubsMom17

goldstns said:


> So I was sitting at work and I did a little stretch and yawn and out of no where I felt a REALLY strong pop or jab in my belly. I jumped. I am not bleeding or in any pain now so I am not worried... but if that was a kick, then I think she is going to be a soccer player or football punter.

Oh just wait! They get crazy in there! Sometimes it feels like an earthquake! Nothing better though! :thumbup:


----------



## frsttimemama

BubsMom17 said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> So I was sitting at work and I did a little stretch and yawn and out of no where I felt a REALLY strong pop or jab in my belly. I jumped. I am not bleeding or in any pain now so I am not worried... but if that was a kick, then I think she is going to be a soccer player or football punter.
> 
> Oh just wait! They get crazy in there! Sometimes it feels like an earthquake! Nothing better though! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Agree!! Hiccupps were my favorite, and I didn't even realize that's what he was doing until I was in the hospital trying to have him, and the nurse said his hiccupping was moving the monitors all around. :)


----------



## frsttimemama

asmcsm said:


> I don't think I'm gonna test tomorrow. I think I'm just gonna wait until Saturday morning(13dpo) and test with FRER. That way, if it is a positive, DH will be home

I don't blame you at all. My hubby will be home in a couple hours so I'm going to test tomorrow morning, even though this morning was a BFN. I doubt tomorrow will be a BFP, but a girl can hope! I am hoping we will have some deja vu! I had cramps and back ache on Thursday night and tested Friday morning to a BFP last time.. I knew I wouldn't have any will power once I bought those darn tests! Lol. I'm a little glad I didn't get a BFP this morning with hubby 4 hours away.. I need him home when that happens! Good luck. Your chart still looks AMAZING! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I don't think I'm gonna test tomorrow. I think I'm just gonna wait until Saturday morning(13dpo) and test with FRER. That way, if it is a positive, DH will be home

Me too! Oh won't be home but the chances of getting a bfp will be better


----------



## clynn11

Dull ache in my pelvis all day long today. Hoping it's a sign of good things happening in there! Lol


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm going to test in the morning and then not again until Tuesday if it's negative. (Camping again.. not peeing in a cup in a public bathroom to test. I can wait.) Tuesday will be either 15 DPO or 11 DPO depending which O date I go by. Like I said earlier, FF changes it w/ OPK's in there. Ovufriend has it on CD 16 even with the + OPK's in it. Not sure which to go with so I'm being flexible :)


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy I'm going to lol if you get a bfp this cycle because its gonna be from the spontaneous drunken bd instead of carefully planned bd. I'm thinking getting drunk does the trick for most people lol


----------



## clynn11

hahahahaha I know right?! That's what I was thinking... maybe we all just need to get wasted and BD and that will get us the BFP! lmao


----------



## asmcsm

I'm super hopeful for you this month though. You don't usually have spotting or full cramps. FX this is it!!!


----------



## clynn11

Idk, I still don't believe the 'spotting'. I keep looking around my bathroom for something that is that bright red that could flake off onto the toilet paper or something lol both times it was SO SMALL like ridiculously small. I would not have noticed if I hadn't been looking though lmao, joys of TTC and paying close attention to your CM, random twinges, and if there's any random blood when you wipe lmao.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Cassidy I'm going to lol if you get a bfp this cycle because its gonna be from the spontaneous drunken bd instead of carefully planned bd. I'm thinking getting drunk does the trick for most people lol




clynn11 said:


> hahahahaha I know right?! That's what I was thinking... maybe we all just need to get wasted and BD and that will get us the BFP! lmao

Lol.. That's not _quite_ what OH and I did, but there was def some booze involved around O time. I didn't want to put pressure on either of us, so I decided we needed to be tipsy. We'll see if it worked;) 

I'm still super nauseous and crampy. Still trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## frsttimemama

Funny, we had a bit of boozing around O time, too! Good luck charm?? :)


----------



## frsttimemama

I am beat tonight.. absolutely exhausted like ready for bed at 5 pm. Picked up Hubby now waiting for him to come out so we can go home and make dinner. Grilled chicken sounded better 3 hours ago.. lol. So ready for a 3 day weekend!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Hi girls!! My 6 week bloat :) Web MD has an awesome app that keeps track of whats developing in there and stores your weekly pictures, weight etc...pretty cool!
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## RobertRedford

Kara, so cute!


----------



## clynn11

Soooo cute Kara- can't wait to watch your bump grow!!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Aww Kara cute! You're a skinny mini too!

Ugh so Doritos have been my go to the last 2 weeks. DH went to get us some and they make me want to vomit. ewwww and he was dipping them in ranch dip and I honestly could feel the vomit coming. He thought it was soooo funny. Dick. lol


----------



## Disneybaby26

Omgggggg Doritos sound amazing right now!!! My favorite!!


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> I'm only 9 dpo and I know not many women get symptoms right away but I wanted to be the one who got them all and knew early on they were getting a bfp lol. I need to learn how to be as optimistic with my cycles as I am with everyone else's.

I can so relate to this...


----------



## prgirl_11

Disneybaby26 said:


> Hi girls!! My 6 week bloat :) Web MD has an awesome app that keeps track of whats developing in there and stores your weekly pictures, weight etc...pretty cool!

So sweet :flower:


----------



## VivianJean

heard back from the nurse at the gyno. They don't want to send me for any tests just yet - would rather check me out and then decide to draw a test or refer me onto infertility specialist *sigh*

really? you don't think it would be useful to get an idea of progesterone levels? anything? anything?


----------



## mommyxofxone

alright ladies, need an opinion- tonights opk. close as i've gotten, wondering if i should call it positive? i've been having my o cramping twinges all day.
 



Attached Files:







0829032009.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## prgirl_11

I wanted to share this link with you girls. It seems a little gross but fascinating at the same time. This girl took pictures of her cervix every day of her cycle. It's neat because you can see the position of the cervix each day and the consistency of the cervical mucus. Our bodies are so amazing and intricate! 

Check it out: https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/


----------



## prgirl_11

Morgan, thinking about you! Remember to update us in the morning!


----------



## clynn11

Looks positive or verrry close to positive!!!


----------



## RobertRedford

Look positive to me! 

Marie, I love that website!


----------



## TTCaWee1

I agree Mommy! I'd consider it positive!

Cassidy, have you checked your cervix? Maybe you'll find some more spotting.....I used to check and wipe it on toilet paper to see even a hint of color :haha:

I hope Morgan is ok. Morgan get your internet fixed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clynn11

Hahaha, yes I do the exact same thing. No spotting when checking cervix :/


----------



## prgirl_11

RobertRedford said:


> Look positive to me!
> 
> Marie, I love that website!

Neat isn't it?!


----------



## prgirl_11

mommyxofxone said:


> alright ladies, need an opinion- tonights opk. close as i've gotten, wondering if i should call it positive? i've been having my o cramping twinges all day.

Mommyxofxone looks good to me! Test again in the morning and look at the change.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies, that makes me feel more confident about it!!! esp the cramping i'm having on and off today! So getting to it. Any news on Morgan and her labs?


----------



## TTCaWee1

Amelia - you mentioned before that you had been to an RE for a second opinion? Why not just go back there?


----------



## jury3

Mirolee-Glad to hear that positivity!!!

firsttime-I've had points in the 60's and not been pregnant. This month I had about 50-60 when I got my bfp. After the last day or two I have 75 points right now and that's after reporting a positive test...not sure how that works out lol

Nikki-I hope it was a kick! 

Sonia-Awww, you're thinking of us :) I was just talking about you a little bit ago to DW telling her how you're in Chicago and I'm jealous! lol

Kara-Such skinny minnies on here! lol Can't wait to see that bump grow! 

VivianJean-How annoying! They can't just run a few simple tests??? That's the least invasive thing you can do to make sure things are ok...

mommyxofxone-Looks positive to me! If it's not, then it's really close!

prgirl_11-I use to study that site a lot! I used a speculum to track my cervix around O time, so I use to go back and compare pics all the time lol It's very helpful!

I love how about half of the girls on this board are in the 2ww right now lol


----------



## frsttimemama

That opk looks positive to me!!

That's interesting Julie! And crazy..


----------



## NDTaber9211

Looks positive!


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## VivianJean

TTCaWee1 said:


> Amelia - you mentioned before that you had been to an RE for a second opinion? Why not just go back there?

They are in Denver.. and I am in LA :(

I have an appoint on the 19th (the day before I'm mean to be ovulating allegedly at this stage anyway).... see what the dealeo is at that stage I guess.

I'm going to go find a battery for my stupid BBT therm tonight and failing that, buy a new one and chart this fricken cycle properly.

Grrr!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Man I am feeling bloated! Maybe this is a sign :) I shouldn't be bloated. I've drank a ton of water and ate really well.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Man I am feeling bloated! Maybe this is a sign :) I shouldn't be bloated. I've drank a ton of water and ate really well.

fingers crossed for you! Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah but I am just going to use another IC. I'll start the frers saturday.


----------



## RobertRedford

NDTaber9211 said:


> Yeah but I am just going to use another IC. I'll start the frers saturday.


eeeks so excited for you! Im super bloated too!


----------



## clynn11

Now i'm crampy on my right side. Hmmmmmmmmm, body keeps messing with me! Massive backache too.


----------



## asmcsm

Oooo Ooo Ooo! Cassidy I can't wait for you to test! Lmao


----------



## asmcsm

I'm bloated too, at least it better be bloat, otherwise I'm just getting fat :(. I'm pretty tired right now though...and mega bored


----------



## VivianJean

I just ate three tablespoons of peanut butter from the jar #winning


----------



## NDTaber9211

Mmmm peanut butter.... 

My breasticles are becoming tender but that might be pms. They usually get sore a few days before af.


----------



## clynn11

Hehehehe breasticles.


----------



## VivianJean

Hehehe breasticles... haven't heard that for years


----------



## frsttimemama

Another BFN this morning. No more spotting. Temp is still up.. I'm absolutely exhausted today. And tired of thinking about all of this. Not saying I'm out because of the 4 days question between dates I may have O'ed, but feeling it for sure. And maybe 11 DPO is still too early. 7 DPO almost certainly is.. more waiting in store! :) I am so incredibly cranky and irritated today! Not my normal happy go lucky, go with the flow. At all! Geesh! 

Better luck to the rest of you ladies who are testing today! Can't wait for Morgan to update, too.


----------



## prgirl_11

Well, I am kind of surprised. This is the first time EVER that I have seen a test get darker. I know it doesn't look like much but this time you can actually see it on camera. At least now I don't think I'm that crazy lady imagining things. (you now how we get LOL :haha: The test from two days ago (same brand) was so light I could not get it to show up on camera.

My new plan: continue testing on cheapies tomorrow, FRER on Sunday and blood test on Monday to confirm. Not celebrating yet but this sure does give me that extra bit of hope God knew I needed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 18


----------



## TTCaWee1

I see it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i don't see it hun, probably the camera and lighting. :) hurrah for you though!!! i believe you!


----------



## morganwhite7

CONGRATS MARIE!!! My advice to you is to buy a 3 pack of FRERs and take one every morning.. very reassuring to see how nice and dark they get :)

AFM- Sorry for the late update once again, I will have internet again tomorrow!!! 

The good news: they did another ultrasound and found nothing abnormal. DH and I got to see a gestational sac and YOLK SAC smack dab in he middle of my uterus!!! No swollen ovaries or tubes, nothing to note at all. 

Now for the BAD news. I apologize for saying my hCG was 31,000 two days ago, I was WRONG it was 21,000. So that makes much more sense. So as you all know, they were expecting it to double as it should in a normal pregnancy. So we were expecting at least 42,000+.

It was 24,000. Went up 30%. A 60% increase is where they begin to worry.. So they diagnosed me with a threatened miscarriage. I do not want to believe it. I want to think my levels were low since I've worried and been sick and not eaten for 2 days, being so worried about everything. 

Anyone, please, tell me this can happen in a normal pregnancy. Tell me things sound okay and that hormones can fluctuate. I am so terrified.

Soooooo we will go back in 48 hours for more bloodwork. And I have another ultrasound scheduled a week from now to make sure things look okay and hopefully see a heartbeat. Doc said once we can see that, we can relax. I have prenatal care now @ Mt. Carmel St. Ann's (the hospital I have been going to), and will deliver there also if we get that far. It is a maternity hospital and I really loved how wonderful the nurses were.

HAPPY FRIDAY GIRLS :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I wish I knew Morgan but at least what they are saying is WAY better then 'Yup, you miscarried'. My fingers and toes are still crossed that everything turns out great. 

Little bit of a temp rise which made me happy :thumbup: Still a :bfn: on the IC but I was expecting it. I'll be starting with the FRERs tomorrow.

HAPPY FRIDAY BACK ATCHA MORGAN! 

I am so exciting for this weekend. Tomorrow is friends and alcohol (I probably wont be having any) and Sunday is our Safari Adventure. I can't wait to see the kind of pictures I get.


----------



## jury3

Congrats pr_girl!!!! I see the line!

Morgan-At least the babe is there! Hopefully it will all turn out ok :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Nichole, nice temp this a.m. ;)

Julie- Thanks a bunch.. I kinda wish they would have just kept my levels to themselves and not told me it could mean a miscarriage, not what a momma wants to hear!

P.s. to all you I.C. testers: my lines were still almost invisible on 12DPO.. Just sayin ;)


----------



## jury3

I second Morgan, I barely saw a line on my cheapies at 12dpo. I've been testing every other day on them. Even 14 DPO wasn't very dark.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Pr_girl... Sorry I don't see it but I am SO horrible at seeing lines on tests. FX they continue to be positive! I can't wait to see a frer result.


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks ladies! I am cautiously excited. Every time this happens I get disappointed but I am holding on thanks to it being a teensy bit darker :) Will find out soon enough. 

Our friends are coming over later for a BBQ. They have the cutest 10 month old who loves hugs, kisses and cuddles so I am going on a cuddle rampage today! <3 

Morgan, breathe and take it easy and PLEASE, for the love of God, don't go without eating! You said you hadn't eaten for two days. Big NO NO! You have to take care of yourself and the little one. The weekend is coming up so plan something fun to distract you and hubby. 

Happy Friday girls. i will check in later.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I expect my IC to be negative. I just wanted to satisfy my need to pee on a stick :haha:


----------



## frsttimemama

I didn't use IC's, but I did use the 88 cent one from Walmart

Hang in there Morgan! ! Try to relax and take care of yourself. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## prgirl_11

jury3 said:


> I second Morgan, I barely saw a line on my cheapies at 12dpo. I've been testing every other day on them. Even 14 DPO wasn't very dark.

Thanks :) Gives me a bit more reassurance! 

I started reading online this morning and I saw that the ICs can detect lower levels of hCG. I kept researching and confirmed by seeing many stories of girls getting their BFPs on the ICs first and a few days later on the FRER which is why I'm going to leave that one for Sunday. 

Hoping and praying. If I was meant to learn about patience with this journey, I think after one year I've learned my lesson :winkwink:


----------



## asmcsm

Marie- I see it!!

Morgan, sorry to hear that they think it might be a threatened miscarriage but at least you got to see that it was progressing as it should by seeing the yolk sac! Hopefully you're just one of those people that it takes 48 rather than 24 hours to double. FX for you.

Yay for temp rise Nichole!!! 

Bfn again today. Saving frer for tomorrow. Temp still level. Feeling out though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ashlee- When are you doing a FRER?


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ashlee- When are you doing a FRER?

Tomorrow(13dpo) and monday(15dpo).

Kinda see something on the inverted pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## NDTaber9211

I hope something shows up on both of our tests tomorrow. You are much stronger then me with waiting :haha:


----------



## jury3

Morgan-Please make sure you are eating and try to eat somewhat healthy...I know it's hard, but your baby needs all those nutrients to grow properly! Eat every 2-3 hours, something small so at least you have a constant flow of nutrients going to the babe.


----------



## goldstns

Morgan- Glad things are looking up. To be honest the worse thing you can do right now for your little bean is not eat. The bean needs you to eat well so your body can help the bean grow. So please eat and take care of yourself. I know its easier said then done. Also did they ever figure out your pain? That pain didn't sound healthy. Is the pain better? Also (might want to look this up...) I believe with such a high HCG level it might not fully double in 48 hours... I think with such high levels it takes longer to double... something you might want to look up. I agree though, seeing the sack (when you couldn't 2 days ago) is a good sign of progression. Like you have said before, your situation is currently in g-ds hands!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- Yesterday's bloods were actually OVER 48 hours and still only 30% :(

I am trying so hard to eat well, it just stinks because I feel SO sick and on top of that I have these worries :/ 

Butttt I am on my 2nd cup of pregnancy tea, and already taken 2 prenatals and had a muffin and cheez-its (I know, but my appetite is strange.. salty stuff helps the MS :/). So hopefully I can get this baby to make CRAZY hormones, double double little bean!!!

P.F. Chang's with my MIL for lunch, if you guys have that where you live.. So YUM!


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm having a terrible day at work, and I know my terrible day today is nothing compared to what it has been and could be, but GEESH!! All I want is a BFP.. to be a mama to a baby on this earth. I have a hole in my heart, and I feel like I'm being punished for something. It sucks. I'm sorry I'm whining today.. The end.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Ashlee- Yesterday's bloods were actually OVER 48 hours and still only 30% :(
> 
> I am trying so hard to eat well, it just stinks because I feel SO sick and on top of that I have these worries :/
> 
> Butttt I am on my 2nd cup of pregnancy tea, and already taken 2 prenatals and had a muffin and cheez-its (I know, but my appetite is strange.. salty stuff helps the MS :/). So hopefully I can get this baby to make CRAZY hormones, double double little bean!!!
> 
> P.F. Chang's with my MIL for lunch, if you guys have that where you live.. So YUM!

I just read that after hcg hits 10000 it's takes about 96 hours to double. And this says higher numbers take around 96 hours to double
https://americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html


----------



## frsttimemama

I think Ashlee's explanation sounds logical.


----------



## NDTaber9211

frsttimemama said:


> I'm having a terrible day at work, and I know my terrible day today is nothing compared to what it has been and could be, but GEESH!! All I want is a BFP.. to be a mama to a baby on this earth. I have a hole in my heart, and I feel like I'm being punished for something. It sucks. I'm sorry I'm whining today.. The end.

I'm so sorry you are feeling this way :hugs: You aren't being punished. Everything that's worth something you have to work for. Once we have kids, they will be the best, most beautiful kids ever!


----------



## asmcsm

Does anyone else see a line on the inverted pic I posted before? Or am I just crazy?


----------



## Disneybaby26

I can't see anything Ash, but I'm on my phone. I hate not being able to go on the comp at work!! :(

Morgan- try your best to relax mama, and please eat!! There's not way the numbers double when they get up that high, they went up and that's a good sign!! So happy you get to get back in here for another US soon!!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- It is REALLY frustrating when we can google things the doc didn't tell me. Like shouldn't they know that if they're that high it takes longer to double? If so, my levels sound pretty normal (and semi-high for 5 wks) and I have NO IDEA why they would worry someone with a threatened miscarriage diagnosis simply bc they don't know how the hormone levels work.. Lol.

Gotta say one thing though, you all will laugh:

Me: So you have NO explanation for my bleeding, I mean it was a LOT. Could it have been the embryo burrowing deeper into my lining or something?

Doc- NO, embryos don't do that. I am thinking it was just a bit of implantation bleeding.

Me-..................................................

YOU STUPID MOTHER EFFER, I am aware of what implantation bleeding is, it happens when pregnancy OCCURS, at 3 WEEKS.

I AM 5 WEEKS! 

So yeah that was my day in a nutshell, I said about fifty times "I KNOW WHEN I OVULATED!!!!!!!!!" They thought I was nuts. Wanted to punch them all.

SANDY- Sorry you are feeling bad sweetie. I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but trust me.. My BFP has only made me feel 100x worse. Don't get me wrong, I am SO thankful, but it hurts my heart so much everyday. I miss Jaxon, and no baby will ever make that go away. I even fear that one day when I do hold another baby, I will feel so guilty. Breastfeeding and loving another baby. Seeing another baby open their eyes and smile, I just can't imagine. So enjoy your healing time, I just know it will come for you in due time.. <3


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, thanks. Not taking it the wrong way. Appreciate your advice. I never got to see my baby's eyes or smile though. I think our experience there is different. Mine was gone when he was born. I didn't have any of those bonds unfortunately. I don't love or miss him any less though. I can totally see the point you're making though. All in due time. I'm just impatient. And wow to that explanation of the bleeding.. just wow. 

Thanks Nichole.


----------



## Cowgirl07

PRgirl-I don't see it but my lighting sucks-but if you see it in real life congrats! 
Morgan-I don't know what to tell you but I wish you lots of luck! 
AFM:AF is here, I had 26 points of ovufriend this month. I hate this!


----------



## morganwhite7

Sandy- I think you misunderstood what I said. Jaxon was brain dead, so we never saw him make a single movement, open his eyes, cry, or even try to smile. He never moved or anything, and when I held him he was completely limp. A beautiful "sleeping" baby they called him. He died in our arms as Daddy sang him a lullaby after 12 days and realizing he'd be "sleeping" forever. I have tears in my eyes recollecting it. 

(Not sure if I've ever explained that to you ladies, he was born still also. He went brain dead in my womb due to internal bleeding.)

So trust me girl I DO know, oh I know. I dream of it often and those things are what hurts my heart the most. Simple things everyone takes for granted with their children, that we never got to see.


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan when I had my spotting at 8 weeks or whatever everyone (docs included) suggested it was probably still implantation bleeding. Made no sense to me but that's wha everyone said. So apparently you can still have burrowing causing bleeding.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I'm sorry I misunderstood. I'm crying reading it. Its horribly unfair, and I'm so sorry.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda I can't believe you're already 12 weeks! It's gone by so fast!


----------



## RobertRedford

grrr i just typed out a long post and my computer deleted it. BnB is still "porn" according to work, so I only have limited time on my porno site, sorry ladies! haha. 

Morgan, glad to know all is Okay, for now. Rest up, eat, and take care of yourself. I wouldn't stress too much about numbers, I also recall hearing that the hcg levels double much slower once they hit a certain point. 

Ashlee, I see lines on both inverted and regular. 

Marie, i see lines on your IC too!

Nichole, any tests?

Amelia, I freakin love pb. total #winning! 

HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES! 
For those of you joining us on the gift for Nikki, it has arrived and I will be sending it Monday. Any last takers? PM me :) 

AFM, symptoms are gone. Typical AF cycle. Onto the next.

ETA I think I found a way around the porno block! wooohooo. I would die of boredom today without all of you.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> grrr i just typed out a long post and my computer deleted it. BnB is still "porn" according to work, so I only have limited time on my porno site, sorry ladies! haha.
> 
> Morgan, glad to know all is Okay, for now. Rest up, eat, and take care of yourself. I wouldn't stress too much about numbers, I also recall hearing that the hcg levels double much slower once they hit a certain point.
> 
> Ashlee, I see lines on both inverted and regular.
> 
> Marie, i see lines on your IC too!
> 
> Nichole, any tests?
> 
> Amelia, I freakin love pb. total #winning!
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!
> For those of you joining us on the gift for Nikki, it has arrived and I will be sending it Monday. Any last takers? PM me :)
> 
> AFM, symptoms are gone. Typical AF cycle. Onto the next.

Yay glad I'm not the only one seeing it lol. Fx ill get some decent lines on FRER tomorrow. Is AF due for you today?


----------



## VivianJean

To the ladies who lost - I'm sorry, it is so hard to read, I can't imagine what it is like for you.

To the ladies who have BFN's but good look'n charts - chin up (higher... HIGHER!) no AF= not out (spoken like a women who was doubled over with AF pain last night, lol) and good charts are good because they are on track. 

Morgan - eat. Stop worrying, easier said than done, I know but it has absolutely zero positive by-product. Find something you like to eat and eat the sh!t out of it (PF CHangs might do it, lol) and then relax.... you are doing the right thing, you have gone to the doc, Ash's explanation makes sense about it taking longer to double... and it wasn't 60% which is GOOD. We all LOVE YOU x

I got my BBT working last night - took my temp today. Gotta admit, with the AF.... it was hard to do it in the vijay so I did it in the mouth ....

I know its bad to switch half way through - help my guys, did you test in the vijay while AF? Should I just suck it up and stop being chicken?


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan you said there's a scan next week where they hope to see the hb? We didn't see ours until a little after 7 weeks (i'd had a scan just a few days before) so IF you don't see one, don't get too worried right away. And definitely eat girl!! Good luck.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> grrr i just typed out a long post and my computer deleted it. BnB is still "porn" according to work, so I only have limited time on my porno site, sorry ladies! haha.
> 
> Morgan, glad to know all is Okay, for now. Rest up, eat, and take care of yourself. I wouldn't stress too much about numbers, I also recall hearing that the hcg levels double much slower once they hit a certain point.
> 
> Ashlee, I see lines on both inverted and regular.
> 
> Marie, i see lines on your IC too!
> 
> Nichole, any tests?
> 
> Amelia, I freakin love pb. total #winning!
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES!
> For those of you joining us on the gift for Nikki, it has arrived and I will be sending it Monday. Any last takers? PM me :)
> 
> AFM, symptoms are gone. Typical AF cycle. Onto the next.
> 
> Yay glad I'm not the only one seeing it lol. Fx ill get some decent lines on FRER tomorrow. Is AF due for you today?Click to expand...

My ticker is off, AF is due tomorrow But may show up on Sunday or monday.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> To the ladies who lost - I'm sorry, it is so hard to read, I can't imagine what it is like for you.
> 
> To the ladies who have BFN's but good look'n charts - chin up (higher... HIGHER!) no AF= not out (spoken like a women who was doubled over with AF pain last night, lol) and good charts are good because they are on track.
> 
> Morgan - eat. Stop worrying, easier said than done, I know but it has absolutely zero positive by-product. Find something you like to eat and eat the sh!t out of it (PF CHangs might do it, lol) and then relax.... you are doing the right thing, you have gone to the doc, Ash's explanation makes sense about it taking longer to double... and it wasn't 60% which is GOOD. We all LOVE YOU x
> 
> I got my BBT working last night - took my temp today. Gotta admit, with the AF.... it was hard to do it in the vijay so I did it in the mouth ....
> 
> I know its bad to switch half way through - help my guys, did you test in the vijay while AF? Should I just suck it up and stop being chicken?

I test vaginally during AF. It's actually not messy at all. And I just wash it right after.


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee - thanks! I can't believe I'm 12 weeks already either. It's going fast but feels so slow at the same time. I think that's just because I still only look bloated, don't feel the baby yet, etc so some days it's just hard to feel pregnant and I feel like I'm waiting forever for that to happen lol. I see something on the regular version of the test, not sure about the invert but I'm on my phone.

Amanda - whenever I'm on the wifi at the doctor or hospital, bnb is blocked for me too :/


----------



## NDTaber9211

Negative IC this morning Amanda. Starting Frers tomorrow

Amelia- I don't temp while AF is in full flow. I usually wait until day 6.

Sorry the :witch: got you Katrina :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> Ashlee - thanks! I can't believe I'm 12 weeks already either. It's going fast but feels so slow at the same time. I think that's just because I still only look bloated, don't feel the baby yet, etc so some days it's just hard to feel pregnant and I feel like I'm waiting forever for that to happen lol. I see something on the regular version of the test, not sure about the invert but I'm on my phone.
> 
> Amanda - whenever I'm on the wifi at the doctor or hospital, bnb is blocked for me too :/

You'll be feeling that little baby in no time and finding out whether its a he or she soon! Yay! I barely see something on the original pic but more so on the invert. But I'm also on an iPad not a phone lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Wow, so with Marie, that's 5 bfps for August! I'm really hoping I get my BFP tomorrow so I can be 6th in August!

First page still needs to be edited to show Julie is preggers!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Amanda-12 weeks already! Wow 
I have a super headache, and it started yesterday!


----------



## morganwhite7

No no no Sandy don't be sorry at all! You went through it, too. I just wanted you to know it happened like that so you'd know that I REALLY get how you feel. I just wish I could reach out to you and help. Have you looked in to the NICU loss/stillborn section on here? There are LOTs of wonderful ladies who have been in our shoes who love to chat. I find it a bit sad going back there, I always find myself bawling after reading ladies' stories. But it's nice to be where they know what it's like to have lost a newborn, and not just miscarriages.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ashlee- If anything you and I will start the roll of :bfp: in September!


----------



## morganwhite7

Oopsie updating BFPs now!! Sorry I'm a bad threadmaster.. Lol.

Oh and JSYK Sonia called the thread next month.. so fight her not me!! ;)


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ashlee- If anything you and I will start the roll of :bfp: in September!

That works too! Which, has anyone thought of names for the September board?


----------



## morganwhite7

Amelia you can also just SKIP temping during AF, they really don't matter then anyways. All you need to see is your ovulation temp shift and what happens after O. So I usually start CD9ish, or whenever I stop bleeding.

Trust me you might need that AF break from temping, it gets stressful thinking about sticking a thermo up your hooha at the same time every morning!!! ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

I don't think anyone has claimed September! Someone needs to get it :)

So very bored at work today, however, I was just given the OK to leave early because of the holiday weekend and one of the local bridges is closed so traffic has been re-routed my way-- it took me two hours to get home last night (normally a 30 minute drive)


----------



## morganwhite7

______(AF)______we'll remember, with BFP's in September!

(fill in with a TTC term)


----------



## Cowgirl07

Dear Af please remember, we want BFPs in September.


----------



## NDTaber9211

^ Ooo I like it! I think Sonia called the Sept thread.


----------



## morganwhite7

Yeah Katrina LOVIN' that one! :)

And yes guys SONIA did call it, since it was lucky for me this month. So check with her.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I don't think anyone has claimed September! Someone needs to get it :)
> 
> So very bored at work today, however, I was just given the OK to leave early because of the holiday weekend and one of the local bridges is closed so traffic has been re-routed my way-- it took me two hours to get home last night (normally a 30 minute drive)

Ugh! I know! So pissed about the bay bridge being closed this weekend! It's going to take at least another half hour for us to get to our hotel tomorrow grumble...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah... there might be extra traffic but you get to see Jason Mraz! I am super jealous :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

So my bbs are sore around the perimeter of them. Like underneath and along the armpit. This is new for me. Normally they whole thing gets tender a few days before AF. Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## Cowgirl07

Have fun at the concert even though there will be extra traffic! Anyone else have exciting labor day plans? I have a bridal shower tomorrow, then nothing planned all weekend. Just the way I like it, we may hang out with friends on Monday.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry morgan for the fears with the bloods, that's horrible. :( i am glad baby is still in there though. is there anything to be done? i wish you could take something/eat somethng that would make it a stronger pregnancy thinking of you.

Btw, this is today's mid day opk. darker than last nights just slightly.
 



Attached Files:







0830031233.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NDTaber9211

Dh and I have a weekend full of plans. Saturday is burgers and brews and then Sunday we are going to a local safari wildlife sanctuary. Dinner and a movie afterwards. My birthday and our anniversary is in the next couple of days so we are celebrating them together.


----------



## clynn11

Sorry AF got you Katrina :hugs:

Ash, I may see a faint something!!

Marie- I definitely see something on yours!

Nichole- chart is looking good hun!

frsttime- don't feel down hun, you're not out until AF shows!

Morgan- FX Ash's link explains everything and that everything is fine in there <3


----------



## clynn11

AFM, got on FB to only find one of my old, close friends is pregnant. We stopped being friends because she got so badly into drugs. Last time I saw her was in May when she came into my work wanting detox so her boyfriend could pass his parole test, saying he had almost overdosed the day before. She's been in and out of jail the past few years- addicted to oxycontin and tons of other painkillers, as well as meth. Just fucking breaks my heart honestly. For her future baby, for myself, for all of us who are trying so hard to get pregnant while these druggies can do it ASAP, no problem. GRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Bad day.


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> So my bbs are sore around the perimeter of them. Like underneath and along the armpit. This is new for me. Normally they whole thing gets tender a few days before AF. Anyone ever experience this?

Mine have been hurting like that the last few days.



Cowgirl07 said:


> Have fun at the concert even though there will be extra traffic! Anyone else have exciting labor day plans? I have a bridal shower tomorrow, then nothing planned all weekend. Just the way I like it, we may hang out with friends on Monday.

SOOOOO not looking forward to the extra traffic but can't wait to see Mr. A-Z!!!!



mommyxofxone said:


> so sorry morgan for the fears with the bloods, that's horrible. :( i am glad baby is still in there though. is there anything to be done? i wish you could take something/eat somethng that would make it a stronger pregnancy thinking of you.
> 
> Btw, this is today's mid day opk. darker than last nights just slightly.

That OPK looks amazing! You need to start the BD-A-Thon!!



NDTaber9211 said:


> Dh and I have a weekend full of plans. Saturday is burgers and brews and then Sunday we are going to a local safari wildlife sanctuary. Dinner and a movie afterwards. My birthday and our anniversary is in the next couple of days so we are celebrating them together.

Awww sounds like such a nice weekend...hopefully you'll get a nice bfp to make it even better!!



clynn11 said:


> Sorry AF got you Katrina :hugs:
> 
> Ash, I may see a faint something!!
> 
> Marie- I definitely see something on yours!
> 
> Nichole- chart is looking good hun!
> 
> frsttime- don't feel down hun, you're not out until AF shows!
> 
> Morgan- FX Ash's link explains everything and that everything is fine in there <3

Yay! you should tweak the original ;) BTW I was stalking your other posts...and saw your tests...I think I see something on yesterdays test on the b/w and invert pics


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has claimed September! Someone needs to get it :)
> 
> So very bored at work today, however, I was just given the OK to leave early because of the holiday weekend and one of the local bridges is closed so traffic has been re-routed my way-- it took me two hours to get home last night (normally a 30 minute drive)
> 
> Ugh! I know! So pissed about the bay bridge being closed this weekend! It's going to take at least another half hour for us to get to our hotel tomorrow grumble...Click to expand...

I would give yourself an extra hour. It is sooo backed up! 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Yeah... there might be extra traffic but you get to see Jason Mraz! I am super jealous :)

me too :( We gave away our tickets and I'm so bummed.



NDTaber9211 said:


> Dh and I have a weekend full of plans. Saturday is burgers and brews and then Sunday we are going to a local safari wildlife sanctuary. Dinner and a movie afterwards. My birthday and our anniversary is in the next couple of days so we are celebrating them together.

Best.place.ever. I feel like a little kid every time I go. And I can't wait to see your tests! your symptoms are promising! 


Cassidy, :hugs: so annoying. i hate seeing people who shouldn't deserve a child announcing their pregnancy.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh Cassidy that's horrible. Poor baby :(. I know people like this too and it just breaks my heart.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i don't understand how these people can get pregnant so easily??? how does that happen???



And ashlee thanks yeah we started the marathon thursday evening, hoping it gets lighter soon, i don't want to wear poor dh out!!! lol!


----------



## Cowgirl07

NDTaber9211 said:


> Dh and I have a weekend full of plans. Saturday is burgers and brews and then Sunday we are going to a local safari wildlife sanctuary. Dinner and a movie afterwards. My birthday and our anniversary is in the next couple of days so we are celebrating them together.

Ohh sounds fun, I love stuff like that. I think I should convince dh to go there with me sometime!


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey so I see that lots of you are being super cautious testers, using ICs.. 

But who is FRERing next?! Those are the reliable ones!!!
(Psssst.. Nichole, Cass, Amanda, Ashlee?)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey so I see that lots of you are being super cautious testers, using ICs..
> 
> But who is FRERing next?! Those are the reliable ones!!!
> (Psssst.. Nichole, Cass, Amanda, Ashlee?)

Using an FRER tomorrow and Monday


----------



## morganwhite7

Nice :) NOT to peer pressure you into it or anything... ;)


----------



## clynn11

Meh. I have a shit-ton of wondfo's i've been using since 5dpo for fun. (LOL I get bored easily). If anything shows on those I will go get some FRER's, or if I make it to 15dpo (never happened) then I will go buy some.


----------



## asmcsm

LOL I'm just trying to space them out to EOD because those suckers are expensive...plus last time I didn't get a pos until 15DPO so I've been kinda trying to take it easy on the testing


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol ics make it so much more reasonable with the cost for sure. I will take my first one 13-14 dpo, i hope, if i ever get a confirmed o! is it normal to get more than one positive opk? 

worrying that we started the marathon too early!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm tomorrow too with the frer but it'll only 11dpo for me


----------



## frsttimemama

mommyxofxone said:


> lol ics make it so much more reasonable with the cost for sure. I will take my first one 13-14 dpo, i hope, if i ever get a confirmed o! is it normal to get more than one positive opk?
> 
> worrying that we started the marathon too early!

I had 2-3 days of pretty positive ones, but temps have me oing 4 days before that when I wasn't testing..


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy my OPKs this month were POSITIVE for 3 DAYS.. But I O'd on the first, so start there. 

I recommend softcups and an orgasm.. That was my trick this time. Those are two super easy cheap ways to boost your chances!!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Meh. I have a shit-ton of wondfo's i've been using since 5dpo for fun. (LOL I get bored easily). If anything shows on those I will go get some FRER's, or if I make it to 15dpo (never happened) then I will go buy some.

I was stalking your other thread with your wondfo pics and I saw something on the b/w and invert of yesterdays test!


----------



## frsttimemama

So I'm not even sure whether I'm 11 dpo or 7 dpo.


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> lol ics make it so much more reasonable with the cost for sure. I will take my first one 13-14 dpo, i hope, if i ever get a confirmed o! is it normal to get more than one positive opk?
> 
> worrying that we started the marathon too early!

I get positive opks day before and say of O


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee do you know what page Cassidy's inverted test was on? I was looking this morning for it so I could see but got lost in all of our gab..


----------



## Cowgirl07

I usually get a day of almost positive then 2 days of positive I think. Even though they say only use them until you get a positive :haha:


----------



## clynn11

My test? Or Ashlee's test? Lol if mine- I have a testing thread in the pregnancy test section.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1990151-testing-until-af-bfp.html


----------



## clynn11

Ash I feel like I see a faaaint something on yours.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks ladies. i feel just as much a mess as when i was trying for #1. it's like i don't remember it or didn't learn a damn thing


----------



## frsttimemama

And light spotting AGAIN. Hoping it's a good thing.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Cassidy, I meant yours I saw hers, just couldn't find yours. 

And I think if I stare at em BOTH long enough I see a hint of something.. Ohh comeonn FRERs!!! ;)

And there is NO way I could stop using OPKs when I get my 1st positive, because I get an LH rise before the LH surge, so I have DAYS of semi-positives. So I say no to that, unless you wanna risk missing it!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Me neither besides I have 20 of them why not use them all!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ash I feel like I see a faaaint something on yours.

Jeez I friggin hope it's there and we're not all imagining it...Just want my :bfp:!!!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy, just looked at your today's test, I'm feeling like I'm seeing something...but you are the queen of evaps....FX AF doesn't show and it's your surprise BFP


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee I totally see it too, a bit to the left but I see pink I swear!


----------



## RobertRedford

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey so I see that lots of you are being super cautious testers, using ICs..
> 
> But who is FRERing next?! Those are the reliable ones!!!
> (Psssst.. Nichole, Cass, Amanda, Ashlee?)

Going for blood today just to be safe.


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, I see something on your B&W test too! EEks to excited for you!


----------



## Cowgirl07

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey so I see that lots of you are being super cautious testers, using ICs..
> 
> But who is FRERing next?! Those are the reliable ones!!!
> (Psssst.. Nichole, Cass, Amanda, Ashlee?)
> 
> Going for blood today just to be safe.Click to expand...

FX for you!!


----------



## frsttimemama

RobertRedford said:


> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey so I see that lots of you are being super cautious testers, using ICs..
> 
> But who is FRERing next?! Those are the reliable ones!!!
> (Psssst.. Nichole, Cass, Amanda, Ashlee?)
> 
> Going for blood today just to be
> safe.Click to expand...

Good luck!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

story didn't end how i thought it would. nevermind! i only started the first bit and swore it was going to have a happy ending


----------



## goldstns

Nichole- have a wonderful anniversary weekend!

We are headed to Chicago tomorrow... UGH I HATE FLYING! then to Cleveland... I might be MIA a bit. My phone gives me a headache when I try to ready BnB threads. Anyways, I wish everyone one a weekend full of BFPs!


----------



## asmcsm

goldstns said:


> Nichole- have a wonderful anniversary weekend!
> 
> We are headed to Chicago tomorrow... UGH I HATE FLYING! then to Cleveland... I might be MIA a bit. My phone gives me a headache when I try to ready BnB threads. Anyways, I wish everyone one a weekend full of BFPs!

Really?! I LOVE flying! Which is a good thing since most of my flights have been 9-14 hours long...lol


----------



## jury3

Cassidy and Ashlee-I think I see something on both yours!


----------



## RobertRedford

I'm getting antsy and wanting to POAS even though I am going for blood later. May walk across the street and grab a pack of FRER's.

I'm still really nauseous, but that has been happening during AF recently


----------



## Cowgirl07

I love flying, probably because I sleep the most of the time. DH hates it but hasn't flown much. He stayed awake the entire flight to and from Hawaii and one was red eye.


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> I'm getting antsy and wanting to POAS even though I am going for blood later. May walk across the street and grab a pack of FRER's.
> 
> I'm still really nauseous, but that has been happening during AF recently

LOL I think you're probably the worst POAS addict of us all...or it's at least a tie between you and Cassidy lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck with the blood test Amanda!

Have fun in Chicago Nikki!

My bbs are seriously tender by the armpit. I thought for a min it might be because of my bra but when it started, I was wearing a non wire one so that couldn't be it. I am starting to get my hopes up....


----------



## asmcsm

Cowgirl07 said:


> I love flying, probably because I sleep the most of the time. DH hates it but hasn't flown much. He stayed awake the entire flight to and from Hawaii and one was red eye.

I love it, DH gets anxiety. When we flew to San Diego last September to see Jason Mraz I was trying to sleep because we were on a 5am flight and we had stayed up all night because DH got off work at 2 and then we drove to Sacramento airport. But the entire time he was like "what's that noise?" "is it supposed to do that?" etc. I wanted to punch him lmao it's not like he'd never been on a plane before


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> RobertRedford said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting antsy and wanting to POAS even though I am going for blood later. May walk across the street and grab a pack of FRER's.
> 
> I'm still really nauseous, but that has been happening during AF recently
> 
> LOL I think you're probably the worst POAS addict of us all...or it's at least a tie between you and Cassidy lolClick to expand...

yup. i think so too. i get so strung out!


----------



## prgirl_11

Morgan, don't update my BFP yet. I want to be 150% sure. 

Last time, I had 14 BFPs incuding on my AF day (which is tomorrow for me). I'm currently feeling mild AF-type cramps but they come and go. I've read that it's normal but that's what I held onto last time and I still lost the eggie. 

I'll just been praying and waiting and will keep you updated.


----------



## morganwhite7

Nichole I am sorry if you've already answered this fifty times but are you using a FRER soon?!

I am SO ANXIOUS bc you all are testing and once I leave work I won't have internet for a while (hoping to get that fixed tonight after groceries and he pet store!!).

Marie- GOT IT :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

LOL yeah, I've answered it a bunch but its ok. This thread flies by too fast to keep up on everything. I am starting my frer testing tomorrow at 11dpo. I have 3 of them which will get me through to when AF is suppose to arrive.


----------



## asmcsm

Sometimes I seriously hate that my leutal phase is 16 days long...it takes so friggin long to even see if AF is gonna be a no show. But better a little long than too short I suppose


----------



## brunettebimbo

Evening girls :) Wow you can all talk!
Has taken me ages to catch up. Good luck to all the girls due to test and Morgan I have my fingers crossed that everything will be ok for you!

My son was at the childminders yesterday and they went to Wacky Warehouse, he hurt himself on the slide. I ended up taking him to hospital this morning as he had been up and down all night saying his arm hurt. They have put him in a full arm cast after doing an x-ray and finding that he had damaged his elbow joint. He's only 2 :(


----------



## morganwhite7

Yay Nichole, how exciting :)

OKAY LADIES- I updated the front page, looks nice and neat now. If I missed ANYTHING, let me know thanks :)

I just need to know if SONIA still wants to start the new thread, I know she is on vacation so maybe we won't hear from her in time. Sonia if you see this plz respond asap :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Aw brunette your poo boy! I hope his arm gets better fast.


----------



## NDTaber9211

We can try her facebook. She might see that before she sees it on here.


----------



## asmcsm

Awww Brunette sorry about your baby getting hurt :(


----------



## Cowgirl07

Brunette-Your poor little guy! I hope he feels better 
Ashlee-Longer is better then short, I am waiting for your frers. 
AFM:I am going to be fairly busy this weekend so I might not be on much, but I hope there are a lot of bfp while I am off.


----------



## wavescrash

goldstns said:


> Nichole- have a wonderful anniversary weekend!
> 
> We are headed to Chicago tomorrow... UGH I HATE FLYING! then to Cleveland... I might be MIA a bit. My phone gives me a headache when I try to ready BnB threads. Anyways, I wish everyone one a weekend full of BFPs!

Cleveland! That's where I'm at :)


Saw my new OB today and heard the heart beat. 150bpm. I finally gained 5 lbs in the last 2 weeks after gaining nothing up until now. They want to change my due date based on my last ultrasound in the ER from I think 8 weeks. My due date is March 12 but they want to change it to March 20th. 1 week is a big difference in terms of getting certain tests done on time and going overdue. I don't want to actually be 3 weeks overdue and they think I'm only 2 weeks you know? I can't vaginally deliver a 10lb baby lol. Plus I'm 100% certain of my dates, ovulation, etc. By their new due date I would have gotten my BFP before implantation would have occurred. The doc said that means I probably ovulate early (no... CD14 is not early) and got false positives before the real one (I thought you couldn't get a false positive?) She even said during my pap smear/pelvic exam that my uterus feels 12 weeks.

She said ultrasounds are most accurate but they warn you at those early scans that it could be off by 5-6 days in either direction so how is that more accurate than knowing my dates/body? I'm sticking to my original due date but that means my NT scan will be done at 13w2d when it should ideally be done earlier. Oh well.


----------



## asmcsm

How frustrating Amanda...you and Morgan both seem to be having problems with your doctors believing you know what days you ovulated and started your period. Sometimes I think just because we don't have medical degrees they think we don't know anything about our bodies. SO annoying!


----------



## asmcsm

I want it to be tomorrow morning already so I can POAS lmao


----------



## Cowgirl07

I actually need some time offline, I think to wallow about my af and cuddle with my husband. But that can happen after the bachelorette party.


----------



## goldstns

Waves- I think we have talk about this.. but I grew up in Cleve (Shaker) and lots of my extended family is there.


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> I want it to be tomorrow morning already so I can POAS lmao

wait, so who is the worst POAS addict now ? :winkwink:


----------



## RobertRedford

out of internet time, too much porn today! haha. Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> How frustrating Amanda...you and Morgan both seem to be having problems with your doctors believing you know what days you ovulated and started your period. Sometimes I think just because we don't have medical degrees they think we don't know anything about our bodies. SO annoying!

Seriously. I know I didn't ovulate early or get false positives like she said so it just bugs me. I have my NT scan next Friday and I know that should be very accurate for dating so I'll go by whatever that says, even if it means the doctor is right but for now? I'm annoyed that she says I'm wrong lol. 



goldstns said:


> Waves- I think we have talk about this.. but I grew up in Cleve (Shaker) and lots of my extended family is there.

Now that you mention Shaker, I remember that we have. I remember telling you that's where our wedding photographer is from :)


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> I want it to be tomorrow morning already so I can POAS lmao
> 
> wait, so who is the worst POAS addict now ? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol difference is I'm waiting to pee on another frer until tomorrow and you want to today ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

asmcsm said:


> I want it to be tomorrow morning already so I can POAS lmao

I was just thinkin the same thing lol.


----------



## clynn11

Meh, I think I win. I mean... i've been testing from 5dpo on. I have no problem admitting I have ZERO self control when there are tests in my house :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> How frustrating Amanda...you and Morgan both seem to be having problems with your doctors believing you know what days you ovulated and started your period. Sometimes I think just because we don't have medical degrees they think we don't know anything about our bodies. SO annoying!
> 
> Seriously. I know I didn't ovulate early or get false positives like she said so it just bugs me. I have my NT scan next Friday and I know that should be very accurate for dating so I'll go by whatever that says, even if it means the doctor is right but for now? I'm annoyed that she says I'm wrong lol.
> 
> 
> 
> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> Waves- I think we have talk about this.. but I grew up in Cleve (Shaker) and lots of my extended family is there.Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you mention Shaker, I remember that we have. I remember telling you that's where our wedding photographer is from :)Click to expand...

I would do the same. It's ridiculous that she's trying to date your pregnancy based on a scan from 4 weeks ago...


----------



## clynn11

If you know for a fact when you O'd I would most definitely go with that date :hugs:


----------



## clynn11

Omg, just went back and looked at my fmu test and it has the worst pink evap on it ever!!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm gonna be mad if I don't get a :bfp: this month. My chart looks friggin perfect...it better not be a tease


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Omg, just went back and looked at my fmu test and it has the worst pink evap on it ever!!!!!

Are you sure it's an evap? I told you I saw something on it in the picture!


----------



## clynn11

It looks smudgy. I'm pretty sure it's an evap, i'll take a picture once it dries a bit more it's in the weird in between stage where it looks weird cuz it's drying lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Cassidy I want a PIC!!


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy! I want to see a picture!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Ashlee, your chart does look awesome! ! Hope you get your BFP in the am!

Afm, how long can implantation spotting last? Any thoughts? I've had light spotting for the last 4 days. Not heavy enough to need a pad, but there when I wipe off and on. Just curious! I didn't have it last time.


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, picture please!


----------



## prgirl_11

Girls, I need input. Something happened that has never happened before and I'm hoping someone here knows something about it.

I mentioned earlier that I've been having AF type cramps well, about 45 minutes ago I spotted brownish. I NEVER, EVER, EVER spot before AF, she just arrives full force. Cramps are my only warning. I've read IB can happen at 15 DPO but now I'm so confused :-( I'm wondering if the progesterone cream has anything to do with it? I've also read that some pregnant women experience spotting or light bleeding around the time when they are supposed to get their period.

I've read too much and my brain is fried.

What do you think?


----------



## clynn11

Marie- Could be IB, could be early pregnancy spotting, or it could unfortunately mean AF is on her way. I never, ever had spotting before either and then randomly did one cycle a few hours before AF showed- normally it just hits me full flow. Hopefully it's just IB or early pregnancy bleeding :hugs:

Sandy- IB ranges so widely with women. Some have a tiny spot one time, some bleed fairly heavy for a few days. Longest i've read was about 6 days of spotting/bleeding.


----------



## frsttimemama

Don't freak yet. It could be either of those things, really. Cramps are normal. I had them. And a sore back, too. Wishing the best for you!!


----------



## clynn11

And here's the test. Totally looks smudgy :( BOO
 



Attached Files:







neww 001.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 12









neww 002.jpg
File size: 70.4 KB
Views: 13









neww 003.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7









neww 004.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









neww 005.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cowgirl07

Cassidy-it does look smudged, but you aren't out yet. I have never had color on an test before. 
Marie-it could be pregnancy spotting or af. I don't know what to tell you. I currently am spotting-normally af starts right away but the the last two months I have had more spotting then af starts a few hours later/but she hasn't really started yet.


----------



## clynn11

I've never had color on any test either, except my horrible dollar store dud the first month TTC. I get tons of evaps, but they're always shadowy. This one's so smudgy though i'm sure it's a messed up test. Tests hate me lol, I hate them too.. but love them as well ;) It's a dangerous addiction lmao


----------



## asmcsm

Marie- I'm thinking it's likely IB. Super common to get it about the time AF is supposed to arrive. ANd if it's brown, not red then it's old blood which makes me think that's the most likely cause. I'm thinking if it were AF you'd be getting red spotting or orangish-red. Also, cramps in early pregnancy are SUPER normal. If you worry about every pinch or poke you will drive yourself nuts. If the cramps get super intense and you're bleeding enough to soak a spot in your underwear then you should worry. FX for you hun, but I really think you'll be fine.


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy that one is super smudgy :? I wonder why the hpts hate you so much lol! But I still think there may be something there...keep on testing lady! I want that surprise bfp!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks for the feedback girls.  <3 I need to get a grip! It is what it is!


----------



## clynn11

It doesn't look as smudy now that it's completely dry lol. Just messing with my head tons ugh


----------



## wavescrash

I thought evaps are grey, not pink...


----------



## clynn11

I've seen pink evaps and had a horrible pink evap my first month TTC on a dollar store test- it was DARK! It sucked. But hopefully that's not the case this time!


----------



## asmcsm

That dollar store evap was like purplish pink though. That looks flat out pink


----------



## RobertRedford

Whoa Cassidy, that looks like the start of something, even if its a little smudgy!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks for the well wishes girls :) Taking him back tomorrow to have a proper cast fitted. He wants blue :)

Eurgh looks like another messed up cycle for me. I could cry! :(


----------



## clynn11

Nevermind, still smudgy, just doesn't look like it IRL lol Looks like a dye run to me. Shitty tests. :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







neww 008.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## morganwhite7

CASSIDY I AM NO FOOL I SEE LINES ON THAT ONE IN EVERY PICTURE!!!

Omg omg omg, pink dye turns pink for a reason!!! ;) Oh I hope this is it for you!


----------



## morganwhite7

Brunette- do you have a nice name we can use for you? I updated the 1st page today but I don't have your info :)


----------



## morganwhite7

ALSO Mommy do you have a name we can use?


----------



## clynn11

Ugh I hate it, it looks like such a perfect line IRL but in the pics it's suuuuuper smudgy so I know that it's faulty and am trying not to get my hopes up :(


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy it does look smudgy but I definitely see it. Good luck!!


----------



## morganwhite7

WAIT- It looks line a LINE IRL?! So you're saying it's more convincing IRL?! 

Dude it has to be............ Faulty my butt ;)


----------



## RobertRedford

Morgan you are too cute!


----------



## asmcsm

Cassidy, I'm seeing a line...but I know how unlucky hpts are for you so all you can do is pee on more sticks!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see it but I'm so sceptical about these tests! I had so many last month :( Fingers crossed for you though! It's definitely pink :)


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, any chance of testing on a FRER?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Looks like you need to hold it for a few hours, Cassidy, and try testing again!


----------



## wavescrash

It doesn't look too smudgy to me. At least not enough for me to discount it. It looks like a tried and true BFP. You're just in denial ;)


----------



## asmcsm

I even see a line in the invert. Looks a little smudgy in the middle of the lines, but the line is darker
https://www.converthub.com/invert-colors/working/done/dd5e1954d99ead668d8af244a3cf54da/neww008-inverted.jpg


----------



## RobertRedford

wavescrash said:


> It doesn't look too smudgy to me. At least not enough for me to discount it. It looks like a tried and true BFP. You're just in denial ;)

I agree!


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> Nevermind, still smudgy, just doesn't look like it IRL lol Looks like a dye run to me. Shitty tests. :growlmad:

I see it!


----------



## VivianJean

Me too!!! Holy poop.


----------



## morganwhite7

That's WHAT HAPPENS when you test at 9DPO Cass (you ARE 9DPO right? just going by your ticker :)) !!!!!!!

Tomorrow will tell the tale!


----------



## clynn11

If there's anything on tomorrow morning's test I will go get a FRER.


----------



## clynn11

and yes, i'm 9dpo at the most, 8dpo at the least.


----------



## jury3

Cassidy-I see a line in every pic.

brunette-Poor little guy!

Morgan and waves-I hate when docs assume we know nothing about our cycles/bodies!!!

Prgirl-I had AF like cramping for a few days around AF. No spotting. Spotting usually means AF for me but if it's not normal for you then it's prob ib


----------



## clynn11

Ugh I feel so anxious to have to wait so long to test again! Lmao. I keep going back and looking at it. I don't feel pregnant :shrug: and i'm like 99% positive it's gonna be a faulty test but that 1% is driving me mad already


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ugh I feel so anxious to have to wait so long to test again! Lmao. I keep going back and looking at it. I don't feel pregnant :shrug: and i'm like 99% positive it's gonna be a faulty test but that 1% is driving me mad already

:haha: Seriously though...you're still hella early


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, you take the cake as the POAS addict :) 

Can't wait to see your other tests!


----------



## asmcsm

I am SO FRIGGIN HUNGRY right now! There's usually food at work but it seems everyone'e eaten it and today of course is the first day this week I haven't brought something. I feel sick. I need food. Waaahhhhh:brat:


----------



## clynn11

Ugh I can't control myself. I need an intervention!!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

lmao pee stick intervention...


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am totally getting that 2:30 feeling (I hate those commercials lol). I could really go for a nap right about now but I have to do some apartment showings soon.


----------



## asmcsm

Basically just inhaled a foot long sandwich in like 10 minutes...I felt sick because I hadn't eaten before, now I feel sick because I have eaten too much...ugh I need a nap


----------



## frsttimemama

So I told Hubby about the spotting. He sounded excited at the prospect of it meaning pregnancy and concerned at the same time about spotting for 4 days that isn't an AF yet.. I hope it means BFP so I don't let him down!! I wasn't going to say anything but we tell each other everything.. I am trying not to symptom spot but I have a backache, cramps, spotting, crying, irritabilty, and hopes so high they could touch the sky I think. Even with 2 BFN's. No testing til at least Monday because I didn't bring any and I'm not buying anymore yet.. Monday will be either 10 or 13 or 14 DPO depending when I really O'ed. Either way it turns out, I'm thankful my body worked right and pray that it continues to!!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Cassidy- I never see lines on my phone and I definitely see a line...i know your test history but...eeekkk!!! Fx'd for you and a FMU test!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I haven't used a frer in forever.... is it morning yet??


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> I haven't used a frer in forever.... is it morning yet??

Haha! Getting antsy? ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Just a little lol. I want a :bfp: on my birthday!


----------



## asmcsm

NDTaber9211 said:


> Just a little lol. I want a :bfp: on my birthday!

That would be super awesome


----------



## frsttimemama

That would be awesome!! Hope so!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get a bfp Sandy!


----------



## clynn11

We all need BFPs! I've been so anxious all day now. That damn test is killing me.


----------



## asmcsm

All of our charts are looking freakin awesome, really hope we all get bfps!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Evening ladies! hope you all are well. I can def. see something on some of those lines!

I like showing my opks with you ladies, as i've never had anything this time around that even remotely had a smudge/line/evap anything. so showing my lines on opks make me feel better. i have sharing line envy :haha:

this is tonights. looks SLIGHTLY lighter in color in person than the noon one. 

My cramping is SO bad right now i'd swear i was getting af if it was that time. oh my gosh, they are horrid. all on the left side. like, it's so strong i swear i can feel it in my legs. I have sore to the touch nips (owww) and my back is starting to hurt. Hoping tonight is the big night and we can relax (HA!!!) until testing time. 

maybe i'll have some real lines to show you then!!!

It will be our anniversary that will be test time if i O tonight. :)
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> Evening ladies! hope you all are well. I can def. see something on some of those lines!
> 
> I like showing my opks with you ladies, as i've never had anything this time around that even remotely had a smudge/line/evap anything. so showing my lines on opks make me feel better. i have sharing line envy :haha:
> 
> this is tonights. looks SLIGHTLY lighter in color in person than the noon one.
> 
> My cramping is SO bad right now i'd swear i was getting af if it was that time. oh my gosh, they are horrid. all on the left side. like, it's so strong i swear i can feel it in my legs. I have sore to the touch nips (owww) and my back is starting to hurt. Hoping tonight is the big night and we can relax (HA!!!) until testing time.
> 
> maybe i'll have some real lines to show you then!!!
> 
> It will be our anniversary that will be test time if i O tonight. :)

Yay! Sounds and looks like o time!! Fx those little guys catch that egg :spermy:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashlee your chart looks so freaking gorgeous, and yeah, you better get a bfp out of it. you have the chart us charters dream of! my goodness. mine looked like shit when i was pg with dd. actually... come to think of it it always looks like that... lol!! i have chart envy.


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Mommy!! 

I agree, all of our charts look great! Here's to hoping for all of our BFP's! They are much deserved!!


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> ashlee your chart looks so freaking gorgeous, and yeah, you better get a bfp out of it. you have the chart us charters dream of! my goodness. mine looked like shit when i was pg with dd. actually... come to think of it it always looks like that... lol!! i have chart envy.

Haha thanks, i keep staring at it thinking theres no way it can look that good me get a bfn, it would just be cruel. Lmao who cares what your chart looked like if you made a beautiful baby that month :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm still jealous lol! 

i'm so thrilled about getting the pos opks after last month nothing at all but negatives.


----------



## asmcsm

mommyxofxone said:


> i'm still jealous lol!
> 
> i'm so thrilled about getting the pos opks after last month nothing at all but negatives.

Totally know how you feel, last month my opks were so confusing and inconclusive I was so excited when I got legit positives this cycle haha


----------



## clynn11

Definitely positive mommy!!!

Ashlee, I will seriously be SO SHOCKED if you do not get your BFP. With your chart looking that great- plus the random spotting, it HAS to be your month!!!


----------



## wavescrash

So I have a blog and tonight I bought a domain name for it so you could go to www.mywebsite.com instead of blogname.blogger.com and I can't get it to redirect to the new URL. It says it could take up to 24 hours to start working but it's driving me crazy that every time I try to "verify" it, it gives me an error.

I just had to vent somewhere lol. Carry on.


----------



## VivianJean

*Sigh* it just really hit me hard that I dont have any family or close friends here... I have no plans for the long weekend... I did... my housemate and I were going to do something - we've been fighting a lot lately, mainly I think because I've been so depressed and sad... this weekend was meant to be a chance for us to hangout like normal and get back to just being best friends... well he's gone and booked a date with some cow (I hate her already) and can't understand why I'm so upset...

Like, I've been going through some sh!t dude - all that crying in the bathroom and not sleeping.... yeah, that meant nothing... don't even wait for one second to check if we still had plans or anything. 

I've been in LA for so long but I've been working so much and flying between LA and Boulder that I really don't have any friends - it hit me like a truck today. I have one friend and he is a dude and he doesn't get me anymore because sh!ts gotten complicated and he can't relate.

So, I have an extra day this weekend... and I have nothing to do, no DH to spend time with... and no friends. Wow. How did my life end up like this? I use to have so many wonderful friends in Australia... but now, no one.

Made me so freaking sad.


----------



## mommyxofxone

waves- i had 1 & 1 at one time, i really wasn't happy with them and canceled pretty early on. hope it gets working for you!!


----------



## VivianJean

wavescrash said:


> So I have a blog and tonight I bought a domain name for it so you could go to www.mywebsite.com instead of blogname.blogger.com and I can't get it to redirect to the new URL. It says it could take up to 24 hours to start working but it's driving me crazy that every time I try to "verify" it, it gives me an error.
> 
> I just had to vent somewhere lol. Carry on.

wow i just did the same thing. *fist bump*


----------



## clynn11

awww Vivian :hugs: I know how that goes. All of our friends after high school unfortunately either moved away or got into drugs pretty hardcore so it's basically just me and DH all of the time. Luckily I have him, I can't imagine how lonely you feel with DH being all the way in Boulder. I have my FX and am sending so many positive vibes your way that things start looking up for you :hugs:


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Definitely positive mommy!!!
> 
> Ashlee, I will seriously be SO SHOCKED if you do not get your BFP. With your chart looking that great- plus the random spotting, it HAS to be your month!!!

I seriously friggin hope so!!!! Ill probably dream pink lines all night because ive been thinking about tomorrow's FRER lmao



VivianJean said:


> *Sigh* it just really hit me hard that I dont have any family or close friends here... I have no plans for the long weekend... I did... my housemate and I were going to do something - we've been fighting a lot lately, mainly I think because I've been so depressed and sad... this weekend was meant to be a chance for us to hangout like normal and get back to just being best friends... well he's gone and booked a date with some cow (I hate her already) and can't understand why I'm so upset...
> 
> Like, I've been going through some sh!t dude - all that crying in the bathroom and not sleeping.... yeah, that meant nothing... don't even wait for one second to check if we still had plans or anything.
> 
> I've been in LA for so long but I've been working so much and flying between LA and Boulder that I really don't have any friends - it hit me like a truck today. I have one friend and he is a dude and he doesn't get me anymore because sh!ts gotten complicated and he can't relate.
> 
> So, I have an extra day this weekend... and I have nothing to do, no DH to spend time with... and no friends. Wow. How did my life end up like this? I use to have so many wonderful friends in Australia... but now, no one.
> 
> Made me so freaking sad.

Ugh I'm sorry :/ pretty shitty of your friend to totally ditch you like that, but he is a guy and he is probably totally confused about. How you're feeling right now cuz seriously men DO NOT GET IT! DH didn't understand when I was basically crying for a week straight because of not getting pregnant again after the m/c. You should make your weekend a relaxing you time. Read a book, have a nice hot bath, make yourself something yummy for dinner. Spoil yourself! I'm kinda a hermit and while I have friends, I don't really like to go out to see them lol. Cassidy is basically the only person that I leave my house to hang out with haha.I prefer being alone usually. But I do know how you feel. My ex husband was living in England and I was here and it was the most difficult thing to be that far from him.


----------



## VivianJean

He sent me a letter today - you know how LONG it's been since i got a letter??!

It was on the paper we used for our wedding invites - three pages.

1. I
2. <3
3. U

And on the back it said that he knows how tough it's been and that he is proud of us and we'll get through.

MADE MY FREAKING DAY. So glad I went home at lunch time to check the mail!!


----------



## VivianJean

Wait what? You know each other in the REAL world?


----------



## asmcsm

Awwww that is the sweetest thing! 

Lol yea, we live in the same town and our DH's worked together before Cassidy's DH went on medical leave. They came to our wedding :)


----------



## VivianJean

Where is this mythical town you speak of where people are friends?

I WANT TO GO THERE, lol


----------



## wavescrash

mommyxofxone said:


> waves- i had 1 & 1 at one time, i really wasn't happy with them and canceled pretty early on. hope it gets working for you!!

Thanks. I went with GoDaddy. I've used them before, I just don't remember how I set it all up lol.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey ladies. Fixed the Internet, posting from my bed. 

I think I am miscarrying. We went to Walmart to get groceries.. Literally had just walked in with a cart and I felt a GUSH.. Ran to the stupid nasty bathroom.. Prayed for no blood.. And was greeted by soaked underwear. The last time was a big red spot, but this time I mean my jeans had even been soaked through. There was a lot of blood/clots in the toilet. So DH got me pads and we came home, thank god I have on a flowy tank top that covered my butt. 

So when I got home I went straight to the bathroom and poured more blood. Cried, sobbed for about 20 mins and called my mom. She said if it weren't for her miscarriage we wouldn't have my brother. Hmm. I just cried and told her I loved her and that I'd call her after we saw an ultrasound.

So medically speaking it is the EXACT SAME as my period starting, I usually clot and bleed heavy. I have NO pain and actually my right side feels almost COMPLETELY better. Coincidence? 

I need advice, thoughts, love, & prayers. We WILL go to the ER soon, I just want to see if the bleeding continues for an hour. If not we'll wait and go tomorrow so it has been 48 hrs for my bloodwork. I'm so scared to know. As much as I'd like to believe this bleeding could be nothing, it is quite a lot to not be miscarrying.

I'm strong, if this was meant to happen then so be it. God may have other plans for my life right now and I guess I could accept that if it's the case.

I just want to keep watching the Food Network in bed with my dog, drink my preggo tea, and pray that my bean is still there.


----------



## asmcsm

VivianJean said:


> Where is this mythical town you speak of where people are friends?
> 
> I WANT TO GO THERE, lol

Lmao you don't, believe me it sucks here. We're in Red Bluff. It's like 45 mins north west of Chico, 2 hours north of Sacramento.


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey ladies. Fixed the Internet, posting from my bed.
> 
> I think I am miscarrying. We went to Walmart to get groceries.. Literally had just walked in with a cart and I felt a GUSH.. Ran to the stupid nasty bathroom.. Prayed for no blood.. And was greeted by soaked underwear. The last time was a big red spot, but this time I mean my jeans had even been soaked through. There was a lot of blood/clots in the toilet. So DH got me pads and we came home, thank god I have on a flowy tank top that covered my butt.
> 
> So when I got home I went straight to the bathroom and poured more blood. Cried, sobbed for about 20 mins and called my mom. She said if it weren't for her miscarriage we wouldn't have my brother. Hmm. I just cried and told her I loved her and that I'd call her after we saw an ultrasound.
> 
> So medically speaking it is the EXACT SAME as my period starting, I usually clot and bleed heavy. I have NO pain and actually my right side feels almost COMPLETELY better. Coincidence?
> 
> I need advice, thoughts, love, & prayers. We WILL go to the ER soon, I just want to see if the bleeding continues for an hour. If not we'll wait and go tomorrow so it has been 48 hrs for my bloodwork. I'm so scared to know. As much as I'd like to believe this bleeding could be nothing, it is quite a lot to not be miscarrying.
> 
> I'm strong, if this was meant to happen then so be it. God may have other plans for my life right now and I guess I could accept that if it's the case.
> 
> I just want to keep watching the Food Network in bed with my dog, drink my preggo tea, and pray that my bean is still there.

HONEY - I'm so sorry, stay strong... you are one of the strongest women... nay, HUMANS I've ever had the luck of meeting (albeit cyber-stylz). I am thinking of you... I'm sending all my good vibes deep into the universe for you. Please let me know if there is ANYTHING else I can do.


----------



## clynn11

Oh Morgan :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: <3 <3 <3 I so hope that is not the case- but if it is we are ALL here to support you and feel free to pour your heart out and vent about it all you want. But hopefully the bean is just burrowing in and you're having some early pregnancy bleeding :hugs: :hugs: Sending you so much love.

Hehehe, yeah Ash and I are buddies, I told her she had to join this group when I knew she was TTC cuz all these ladies are AWESOME :thumbup:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh Morgan :hugs: I'll be praying, good thoughts, good vibes, crossing everything I can for you. I hope everything is ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Me and Amanda (RobertRedford) Live like 45 mins from each other


----------



## wavescrash

I'm so sorry Morgan. I've heard stories of heavy bleeding and even with clots in early pregnancy that didn't mean m/c but if that is the case for you, we're all here for you. You know that. Sending major hugs your way dear <3


----------



## asmcsm

Aww Morgan I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: when you go to the bathroom be sure to look and see if you pass any tissue. You should be able to tell the difference between that and clots. Its important info to have if you go to the ER. But if you're not getting any cramps it means your uterus isn't contracting yet to push it out. I didn't have cramps during the day while I was miscarrying but they hit me hard at night and I had to use a heating pad for the pain so I could sleep. Fx you aren't miscarrying but just thought I'd tell you what it was like for me.

If it gives you any hope my mom had heavy bleeding with clots that was soaking through pads and now I have a 11 yr old sister, so the bleeding doesn't always mean miscarriage is imminent.


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Aww Morgan I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: when you go to the bathroom be sure to look and see if you pass any tissue. You should be able to tell the difference between that and clots. Its important info to have if you go to the ER. But if you're not getting any cramps it means your uterus isn't contracting yet to push it out. I didn't have cramps during the day while I was miscarrying but they hit me hard at night and I had to use a heating pad for the pain so I could sleep. Fx you aren't miscarrying but just thought I'd tell you what it was like for me.

I second what she said. My chemical right before this pregnancy I didn't really have any cramping but I still passed a super small bit of tissue. A previous pregnancy where I m/c around 7 weeks, I passed a noticeable size "tissue" and you can absolutely tell the difference. Mine had a purplish-bluish tint to them and were kinda gelatinous in consistency. FX that's not what you're going through though <3


----------



## asmcsm

I was about as far as Morgan and the tissue I passed was about the size of a quarter and grayish-purplish blue. Almost kinda looked like the stuff Halloween masks are made of but it looks more solid than clots


----------



## morganwhite7

You girls are the best :)

Still in bed, Aaron went to grab me some chipotle, I'm so hungry. My side feels 50x better. I just don't know why.. I can't tell if I'm in denial or what but yeah I hoooope this is a fluke.. Maybe my body just wasn't ready or is having a hard time figuring this out. Ugh idk but I'm going to snuggle with my boys an hopefully fall asleep and we will go in the morning. Like I said though, if the bleeding continues we'll go immediately. Ahhh I just feel like why is this happening, I'm a freakin bad luck magnet it seems.

Butttt on a lighter note- I'm still super stoked for some FRERs in the morning ;)


----------



## clynn11

I've been googling 'hpt dye runs' ALL FREAKING DAY! Found lots of them but none that start at the test line and go across! I think i'm gonna go buy a pack of FRER tonight... lmao


----------



## morganwhite7

I will be honest I was a bit scared to look, I made hubby do it. But when I saw, it was only like those dark red clots (not too big) just like I usually see during my period..

Thanks for explaining what it was like for you, I'm kind of having Braxton hicks type feelings, but have been since the night before my BFP.


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan, I am praying so hard for you. I can't imagine what you must be feeling and going through right now and pray that it is all okay and baby bean is ok! Take care!!

Good luck Cassidy! FX tiiiight! For everyone!


----------



## Disneybaby26

Oh Morgan, I'm so sorry your going through this sweetie. Try and gets lots of rest, stay in bed all of this nice long weekend and let hubby wait on you. Go back to the ER if it gets worse and go have your bloodwork when it's time but other than that take it easy. Thinking of you and praying for you lady, big big hugs xoxo


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> You girls are the best :)
> 
> Still in bed, Aaron went to grab me some chipotle, I'm so hungry. My side feels 50x better. I just don't know why.. I can't tell if I'm in denial or what but yeah I hoooope this is a fluke.. Maybe my body just wasn't ready or is having a hard time figuring this out. Ugh idk but I'm going to snuggle with my boys an hopefully fall asleep and we will go in the morning. Like I said though, if the bleeding continues we'll go immediately. Ahhh I just feel like why is this happening, I'm a freakin bad luck magnet it seems.
> 
> Butttt on a lighter note- I'm still super stoked for some FRERs in the morning ;)

Omg chipotle sounds phenomenal right now. Honestly, Hun, if you miscarrying there isn't anything that the hospital can do :? as shitty as that sounds. If you aren't in any pain I would probably wait until morning. And have them do an us and bloods and see if the little bean is still in there, though if it comes out im sure you'll see it. When i went to the ER for the second time i had basically already known it had happened but wanted them to confirm it. I hated waiting at home more than anything while I was miscarrying but there's really just nothing anyone can do to stop it. Shitty fact of life :?



clynn11 said:


> I've been googling 'hpt dye runs' ALL FREAKING DAY! Found lots of them but none that start at the test line and go across! I think i'm gonna go buy a pack of FRER tonight... lmao

Hehe ultimate POAS addict winner!


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> I've been googling 'hpt dye runs' ALL FREAKING DAY! Found lots of them but none that start at the test line and go across! I think i'm gonna go buy a pack of FRER tonight... lmao

LOL DO IT PLEASE!



morganwhite7 said:


> I will be honest I was a bit scared to look, I made hubby do it. But when I saw, it was only like those dark red clots (not too big) just like I usually see during my period..
> 
> Thanks for explaining what it was like for you, I'm kind of having Braxton hicks type feelings, but have been since the night before my BFP.

The tissue looks nothing like a period clot at all because it's obviously not lining from your uterus. It's unmistakeable in my opinion. It just looks like a "ball" of tissue (not tissue paper lol, but tissue... cells... whatever.) You'll know it when you see it.


----------



## HWPG

Morgan, thinking of you sweetie.


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> You girls are the best :)
> 
> Still in bed, Aaron went to grab me some chipotle, I'm so hungry. My side feels 50x better. I just don't know why.. I can't tell if I'm in denial or what but yeah I hoooope this is a fluke.. Maybe my body just wasn't ready or is having a hard time figuring this out. Ugh idk but I'm going to snuggle with my boys an hopefully fall asleep and we will go in the morning. Like I said though, if the bleeding continues we'll go immediately. Ahhh I just feel like why is this happening, I'm a freakin bad luck magnet it seems.
> 
> Butttt on a lighter note- I'm still super stoked for some FRERs in the morning ;)

I had the same with the med-induced termination. FX you just have some clotting and the rest sticks honey.


----------



## clynn11

Julie- did you tell donor??? How did their family react?!?!


----------



## clynn11

Morgan everything is going to work itself out :hugs: If this isn't *it*, it will be your turn so soon. Whatever is meant to be, will be. :hugs: Sending so much positivity your way.


----------



## morganwhite7

I still feel lots of bleeding, but haven't moved from bed. I know what you mean about the tissue though my mom was explaining it to me. So I will pay closer attention I was just mortified to see how much blood there was.. :/

But yeah I plan to stay home as long as possible.. I am exhausted and want a shower but idk if that's smart.


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> I still feel lots of bleeding, but haven't moved from bed. I know what you mean about the tissue though my mom was explaining it to me. So I will pay closer attention I was just mortified to see how much blood there was.. :/
> 
> But yeah I plan to stay home as long as possible.. I am exhausted and want a shower but idk if that's smart.

A shower should be fine just not a bath because 1.messy 2. Risk infection. Honestly whether your standing or sitting or walking isn't going to make a difference if it truly is a miscarriage. Miscarriage is usually because something just not right with the embryo and its going to come out sooner or later. Take a shower and try and relax as much as possible(I know it's hard)


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm so glad YOU guys went to college ;)


----------



## asmcsm

morganwhite7 said:


> I'm so glad YOU guys went to college ;)

Lmao I'm glad you still have your sense of humor through this. I went to college but I didn't learn anything about babies lol. Most of this is just from personal experience and lots of research while I was at home during my miscarriage


----------



## clynn11

I haven't ever miscarried so I don't know too much about it, just what i've researched online. Although i'm sure it's different for everyone, it's nice to have ladies who have experienced it to give advice and support. Well.. not NICE. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. But you all know what I mean!


----------



## asmcsm

Yes, we do Cassidy lol. I was lucky I had my sister to talk about it with when I went through mine, though hers was a mmc around 12 weeks and the baby was measured at around 8 so it was more traumatic for her


----------



## morganwhite7

I'm getting crampy and uncomfortable.. & my cervix hurts? :(


----------



## clynn11

:( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: If the pain gets bad, go to the doctor. :hugs: <3 <3 <3


----------



## asmcsm

Awwww I'm sorry Morgan :( if the pain gets too bad go to the dr. :hugs: I alternated putting a warm heating pad on my abdomen and lower back and it helped.


----------



## clynn11

I have to pee so freaking bad but of course am holding it because I know i'm going to pee on one of those FRERs tonight! I don't WANT to necessarily... but I know it's going to happen lol.


----------



## clynn11

STG- I see you there!!!! How have you been hun?!


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> I have to pee so freaking bad but of course am holding it because I know i'm going to pee on one of those FRERs tonight! I don't WANT to necessarily... but I know it's going to happen lol.

:haha:


----------



## clynn11

Tomorrow is my little sister's 18th birthday and she's been telling me over and over how she needs another niece or nephew, so that would be an awesome b-day present for her hahaha. Imagine her face unwrapping a pee stick lmaoooo


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Tomorrow is my little sister's 18th birthday and she's been telling me over and over how she needs another niece or nephew, so that would be an awesome b-day present for her hahaha. Imagine her face unwrapping a pee stick lmaoooo

Bahahahah that would so ridiculously funny


----------



## wavescrash

I'm so sorry Morgan... just go with your gut. If you feel not totally right and feel you need to get to the ER, just go. If you feel the best thing to do right now is relax and sleep, then do that. Just keep us updated girly!! Lots of hugs and love your way <3

Since we're hopefully _finally_ booking our wedding venue, I've been planning as much as I can in my spare time online. I'm excited about it so I just wanted to share my ideas if y'all don't mind. I'm planning to use silk flowers to save costs and these are the bouquet ideas I can up with. I'll link to pictures of everything in case you don't know what a certain flower looks like or what I'm envisioning lol.

For my bouquet: Cream hydrangeas, cream ranunculus, cream peonies, coral dahlias (to tie in our wedding color) & then filled with baby's breath.
For the MOH and bmaids: all those same flowers but just in cream color.
For the guys' boutonnieres: baby's breath wrapped in twine.
For all of our bouquets: stems wrapped in twine. We would just use a skinnier twine than in the picture.

What do you think? Is the MOH supposed to get a different sort of bouquet than the bridesmaids?


----------



## clynn11

I'm totally doing it if I get a BFP tonight/tomorrow morning.


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> I have to pee so freaking bad but of course am holding it because I know i'm going to pee on one of those FRERs tonight! I don't WANT to necessarily... but I know it's going to happen lol.

They way I look at it, you're either going to be pregnant or you're not. I understand not wanting that disappointment of getting a BFN but if AF shows, you're still disappointed so what's the big difference? One way or the other you're being told you're not pregnant _but_ there's that chance you'll get the big surprise of a second line and you can stop worrying "Am I or aren't I?"

So I say hold that pee and use that FRER but hold as lonnnnng as you can stand it. Hold until it hurts lol. I did that during my 2ww a couple times.


----------



## NDTaber9211

STG! WE'VE MISSED YOU! Hope you come back to us soon :hugs:

Morgan- I agree with everyone. If the pain gets worse then go to the ER. Fingers crossed for you girl.

Cassidy- FRER FRER FRER!!!

I am getting a bit worried. I am starting to get some pimples on my face and that normally only happens a few days before the witch shows. Hopefully it's just a reaction to the makeup I've been wearing. God I hope the :witch: doesn't show.


----------



## asmcsm

Amanda- I used silk flowers at my wedding, we had peach gerbera daisies, mint/teal whatever color it was ranunculus and filled in between with baby's breath in mason jars decorated in burlap and lace which I made myself. SOOOO much cheaper, the only real flowers were in my bouquet. And I got that done at Raleys instead of the florist because it was $50 as opposed to $150+


----------



## clynn11

Waves- I love your flower/color choices!!!! It will be a beautiful wedding :)


----------



## clynn11

Yupp! I think i've come to terms with BFNs. The first few months was horrible, i'd be bawling all day long that I wasn't pregnant. But instead of the naive person I was before, thinking it would be positive, now i'm totally in the mindset that it will be negative so I don't get as disappointed lmao.

It's just the shitty, funky, in limbo tests that piss me off!!!! Lol.

I mean, if that was a REAL line on the wondfo it should show on the FRER tonight. So we'll learn the truth!! Eeeek.


----------



## NDTaber9211

t-minus 9.5 hours until I start my FRERs :haha:


----------



## clynn11

I think I may pee my pants!!! Grrrr. NOT GOING TO THE BATHROOM! Abotu 30 minutes until I can get out of here and get to Walmart lol.

Eeeek how exciting Nichole!! FX for you!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :) I saw several bouquet ideas I loved on Pinterest but that I didn't necessarily want myself so I took the flowers I loved most from each of them and put them together for mine. I could never afford real flowers so silk is my only option so I'm just hoping they turn out as well as I envision them.

I'm not sure when I want to order the flowers to trial my bouquet. I'm going to test mine out & if I like it, then order for the rest of the bouquets. I don't want to order them (to try mine) too early and then I seem silly having them done 9 months before my wedding but at the same time, I want to test them out early enough that I have time to change vendors/websites or design ideas if I need to, you know?


----------



## asmcsm

For my bridesmaids I actually did burlap flowers that I bought on etsy then I made ivory flowers with ribbon and hot glue.they came out really good actually. Ignore horrible pic quality. It's a pic of the proof. Haven't gotten my cd with all the digital files yet
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## asmcsm

I recommend doing it early. I planned my wedding in a couple months and it was STRESSFUL!


----------



## wavescrash

Ooh that's cute. I was initially going to use burlap in our decor (burlap, lace & twine) but now I'm not feeling it all so much and just want to use twine lol. I'm thinking of doing fabric garland and string lights for decor... just not sure what to do as far as colors go with the garland.

I was thinking stringing it all from twine and then having mostly white or ivory colored fabric and then throwing in strips of each of our wedding colors (coral & turquoise) here & there but I don't know if that would look silly being mostly white/ivory. Still can't decide on which centerpiece idea I like best.

My biggest worry is that the ideas I have won't all tie in together so it'll just look like a mish-mosh instead of cute/vintage-y/cohesive lol.


----------



## asmcsm

These were the silk flowers on the tables. That's actually te table Cassidy was sitting at lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> I recommend doing it early. I planned my wedding in a couple months and it was STRESSFUL!

That's what I don't want. I have a friend getting married mid-May and she has so much done already. Already doing centerpieces and next month they're doing flower talk & picking out her mother's dress.

Our wedding would be June 1st so that's roughly 9 months away and that just seems like SO far away to be worrying about details right now but I _know_ it takes a lot of work to actually throw a wedding together especially doing it mostly by yourself like I am lol. And add to that we'll have a baby come March and I won't have too much time to do planning from then until the wedding, so it makes sense to start now right?

Thanks for listening & giving input... it helps to talk this all out when my wedding party is unavailable (they all have lives, clearly I do not lol.)


----------



## asmcsm

This is actually a better pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## asmcsm

I did all of my decorations by myself. I basically didn't ask for anyone's help until the day before when I needed them to put everything where it was supposed to go lmao.


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> This is actually a better pic

That is SO cute. I love how you decorated it and designed it.

I have no idea how many flowers I want to use in the bouquets. Being fake I feel like I need a few "extra" to fill it out but don't want to overdo it and have this huge ass bouquet lol.


----------



## asmcsm

You should look on www.save-on-crafts.com I got soooo much stuff on there


----------



## NDTaber9211

I admit I HATED my wedding decorations. I didn't know what I was doing and I had no help. Our reception area was just plain freaking blue. The accent colors weren't put up so it was like someone puked blue. I wish I could redo the whole thing. Hire a wedding planner or find someone creative to help lol.


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> I did all of my decorations by myself. I basically didn't ask for anyone's help until the day before when I needed them to put everything where it was supposed to go lmao.

My sister/MOH will definitely help me put things together when the time comes so long as she doesn't have homework or class (she works full-time and then is in school for accounting full-time) and my Mom is artistic and offered to help since she can't financially but I just want to decide ALL the ideas right now lol.


----------



## asmcsm

I would jut start off with a what you think is the least flowers you'd need for a bouquet now and you have plenty of time to decide how much you want to add if you even want to add


----------



## wavescrash

NDTaber9211 said:


> I admit I HATED my wedding decorations. I didn't know what I was doing and I had no help. Our reception area was just plain freaking blue. The accent colors weren't put up so it was like someone puked blue. I wish I could redo the whole thing. Hire a wedding planner or find someone creative to help lol.

Aww :( 

Wedding planners are so expensive. I looked up prices just to get some day-of help and it's well over $1000 for that alone. No thanks, Pinterest will be my wedding planner lol.



asmcsm said:


> You should look on www.save-on-crafts.com I got soooo much stuff on there

Thanks, definitely bookmarked it!


----------



## asmcsm

I was just a massive control freak bahaha. My mil wanted to help but I didn't want anyone near my decorations. I ha a vision and I didn't want anyone messing it up. My mom knew better than to try and help me, she waited until I asked her haha


----------



## asmcsm

Pinterest made my planning so much less stressful thn it could have been. I had been pinned my wedding ideas for months before we were engaged(subtle hint I know) so once I got the ring I basically just made a private board on Pinterest and transferred all the ideas I knew I was going to definitely use to that one


----------



## NDTaber9211

It wasn't the doing it myself that bothered me, it was that I am not very creative. I didn't have pinterest then. Super wish I did! We went blue because of DH but I truly wanted fall colors. I wish I could have pulled the bride card but I wanted DH to feel involved in everything. I plan on making up for it on our 10 year vow renewal :). 8 more years to go lol. 

I just know your wedding will be beautiful Amanda!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> Pinterest made my planning so much less stressful thn it could have been. I had been pinned my wedding ideas for months before we were engaged(subtle hint I know) so once I got the ring I basically just made a private board on Pinterest and transferred all the ideas I knew I was going to definitely use to that one

Seriously. If not for Pinterest, we'd be having a courthouse wedding because I'd have no idea how to put it together myself and still have it relatively "traditional." I also started pinning ideas before we were engaged. That's kinda what led to us actually getting engaged lol. I like the idea of a private Pinterest board but I already have the 3 you're allowed. I should just get rid of one because that's a great way to filter out the ideas I actually want to use.



NDTaber9211 said:


> It wasn't the doing it myself that bothered me, it was that I am not very creative. I didn't have pinterest then. Super wish I did! We went blue because of DH but I truly wanted fall colors. I wish I could have pulled the bride card but I wanted DH to feel involved in everything. I plan on making up for it on our 10 year vow renewal :). 8 more years to go lol.
> 
> I just know your wedding will be beautiful Amanda!

Good luck! I'm sure you'll have the wedding (renewal) of your dreams lol!

And thanks :) I sure hope so!


----------



## asmcsm

You've got lots of time to plan. If I did it in a month and a half you can definitely do it in 9 months!

I have to say, one of my favorite parts of my wedding was the cake. It was perfect and the champagne layer with Bavarian cream was mouthwatering omg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## asmcsm

So, in non wedding news lol...my boobs are like spilling out of my bra and still super sore around the sides and getting off and on headaches and my cm is creamier and more of it. Come on FRER, don't fail me tomorrow!

Cassidy hurry up and get home I wanna see that FRER!


----------



## wavescrash

asmcsm said:


> You've got lots of time to plan. If I did it in a month and a half you can definitely do it in 9 months!
> 
> I have to say, one of my favorite parts of my wedding was the cake. It was perfect and the champagne layer with Bavarian cream was mouthwatering omg

Oooh that sounds and looks yummy!

We're doing a small 2-layer cake for us to cut and save for our 1st anniversary but then my cousin offered to make cupcakes for us for everyone else and I can get her to do like 3-4 different flavors (she makes everything from scratch) so I'm excited about that. It just means I need to come up with some display idea. I think I want to get tons of trays/platters as I find them at Goodwill or something and spray paint them all white with a few of them either coral or turquoise (our wedding colors) and serve them up that way surrounding our little cake on a white cake stand but we'll see.


----------



## asmcsm

wavescrash said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> You've got lots of time to plan. If I did it in a month and a half you can definitely do it in 9 months!
> 
> I have to say, one of my favorite parts of my wedding was the cake. It was perfect and the champagne layer with Bavarian cream was mouthwatering omg
> 
> Oooh that sounds and looks yummy!
> 
> We're doing a small 2-layer cake for us to cut and save for our 1st anniversary but then my cousin offered to make cupcakes for us for everyone else and I can get her to do like 3-4 different flavors (she makes everything from scratch) so I'm excited about that. It just means I need to come up with some display idea. I think I want to get tons of trays/platters as I find them at Goodwill or something and spray paint them all white with a few of them either coral or turquoise (our wedding colors) and serve them up that way surrounding our little cake on a white cake stand but we'll see.Click to expand...

That sounds like a super cute idea. Ill admit, I ate the top of our cake lmao. We decided it wouldn't taste very good in a year haha


----------



## clynn11

I literally just peed on it lol. Totally BFN. Gonna let it sit for 10 minutes and go check again lol, but looking like that wondfo was a POS faulty test :/


----------



## asmcsm

You have to let it sit! My BFP didn't show up immediately on the FRER. Really hoping it wasn't a faulty test too, but your still only 9dpo, earliest BFP we've seen is 10


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> I literally just peed on it lol. Totally BFN. Gonna let it sit for 10 minutes and go check again lol, but looking like that wondfo was a POS faulty test :/

Like you JUST peed on it and saw the control line pop up and walked away? If so... that doesn't meant a BFN yet!!!! LOL I have hope. When 10 minutes is up, you should post a picture. I'll find a second line on that baby yet!



asmcsm said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> You've got lots of time to plan. If I did it in a month and a half you can definitely do it in 9 months!
> 
> I have to say, one of my favorite parts of my wedding was the cake. It was perfect and the champagne layer with Bavarian cream was mouthwatering omg
> 
> Oooh that sounds and looks yummy!
> 
> We're doing a small 2-layer cake for us to cut and save for our 1st anniversary but then my cousin offered to make cupcakes for us for everyone else and I can get her to do like 3-4 different flavors (she makes everything from scratch) so I'm excited about that. It just means I need to come up with some display idea. I think I want to get tons of trays/platters as I find them at Goodwill or something and spray paint them all white with a few of them either coral or turquoise (our wedding colors) and serve them up that way surrounding our little cake on a white cake stand but we'll see.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like a super cute idea. Ill admit, I ate the top of our cake lmao. We decided it wouldn't taste very good in a year hahaClick to expand...

Hahaha I've heard you shouldn't really save it because it doesn't taste great afterward but I like the idea. I'm sure OH will want to devour it after we clean up and get to our house/hotel/wherever we're going.


----------



## clynn11

Well here's hoping! I'll test with the other one in a day or two in the morning and continue testing with wondfos until then. I bought an 88c Walmart test too for fun lol


----------



## clynn11

Hahahaha yes I literally peed on it, saw the control line, then was like BOO! and walked away lol. That was at 9.31, i'll go back in at 9.41 and see if there's anything ;) lol


----------



## wavescrash

LOL what the heck?? I've done that too but I always went back to check in 10 minutes and that's when I saw my faint lines. Only once I was 14dpo did the test line show up immediately.


----------



## clynn11

Merp.

BFN.
 



Attached Files:







frer 003.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 9









frer 004.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 15









frer 005.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wavescrash

I see something especially in the second picture. I see it starting darker from the bottom.


----------



## asmcsm

I see it too! Test again in a couple days!


----------



## wavescrash

I tweaked it a little in PS and I still think I see something faint but I guess I could just have some serious line eye lol.


----------



## asmcsm

Someone needs to make a special pee stick camera that shows lines perfectly...imagine the money you'd make on that...


----------



## NDTaber9211

Staying optimistic is a pain in the rear. I feel out because I'm getting more and more Af signs but I want to stay positive. Argh I hate TTC.


----------



## clynn11

Check out this thread! Super pos. wondfo and negative on the FRER. Hmmm'


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-ever-gotten-bfp-wondfo-bfn-frer-updated.html


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Check out this thread! Super pos. wondfo and negative on the FRER. Hmmm'
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-ever-gotten-bfp-wondfo-bfn-frer-updated.html

Oh goodness... that's crazy seeing as many girls here had the opposite. Stronger lines earlier on their FRER than on the ICs lol. But hey... everyone's HCG builds up differently and every test could be different so totally possible.

I'm still calling yours a BFP until AF hits to prove me wrong ;)


----------



## clynn11

Isn't that crazy?! She got positives on DIGIs before FRERs! Blows my mind lol

I hope it's a BFP! Guess we'll just have to see :) I hate limbo though lol


----------



## asmcsm

Holy crap hat IC is way darker than her FRER!


----------



## wavescrash

clynn11 said:


> Isn't that crazy?! She got positives on DIGIs before FRERs! Blows my mind lol
> 
> I hope it's a BFP! Guess we'll just have to see :) I hate limbo though lol

Yeah seriously lol! It had to be a weird batch of FRERs if they all came from the same box.

I can't remember... are you testing tomorrow (with an IC/Wondfo) or waiting another day?


----------



## asmcsm

But also, different hpt tests have different hcg binders so that's probably why it differs person to person based on their hcg. That's why some people don't ever get positive tests


----------



## jury3

Morgan-thinking of you! i hope it was something else...

Cassidy-We just got home from telling our donor! We brought Buffalo Wild Wings over. We weren't there for 5 min before he asked DW if I was pregnant. We acted totally non-chalant about it. He didn't believe us! Lol showed them bfp pics. They are excited for us! I think he was in shock for a bit though bc we've been trying a while. Definitely excited though. I tell my mom tomorrow!

I see a line on the first 2 pics....


----------



## clynn11

Awww that's so exciting Julie!!

Ash- so true. Maybe i'm one of those people ;)

Waves- tomorrow morning with wondfo, we'll see if there's anything on it and go from there lol


----------



## clynn11

I have the biggest freaking headache tonight too :(


----------



## morganwhite7

SO excited for more FRER results.. Cassidy I saw a line starting too on your last one.

AFM- just woke up still terrified and bleeding like a period.

I think I'm out. But we'll see..


----------



## mommyxofxone

@morgan, are you still going to the ER since you're still bleeding?! i'm so sorry :( thinking of you hun and hoping it's just a fluke. btw, my mother got her period for 5 months when pregnant with me, she didn't even know she was because she got it like clockwork.

and i see something on the test clynn! fx'd!!!



Afm, all o signs i had yesterday are gone, my temp dropped instead of going up, which i so wasn't expecting, slept horrible last night so temp could be affected, but still, was 97.3 yesterday and 96.8 this am. don't know if that means anything. i only have like 2 opks left (or maybe one i'll have to look) and so i will test tonight at 8 and see if change in color.


----------



## NDTaber9211

:bfn: on ic and frer this morning. Will post pics of them later. I am going to try and get done more sleep. I am trying not to get discouraged but I'm really feeling out. I'm getting all my usual Af signs and feel like it's just around the corner. Blah.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls any idea what's going on with my chart? It's driving me mad. I can't have another cycle like last month :(


----------



## prgirl_11

AF arrived last night. I just don't understand why I keep getting these BFPs even on days when I get my period! In April I had 14 BFPs on every HPT brand you can imagine. Not really sure what's wrong :-( I know I ovulate and implant, just not sure what goes wrong from there. Hormone imbalance? Implantation somewhere other than the uterus? 

It has officially been one full of year that we've been TTC. 

Good luck to the rest of you! And sorry to all the others who got BFNs.


----------



## TTCaWee1

I'm so sorry Morgan. I can't even imagine how you are feeling. I hope you bounce right back :hugs:

Waves - we did a lot of burlap and mason jars. And cupcakes. I made the bouquets from real touch flowers. I ordered like $200 worth of bouquets then took them all apart and put them how I wanted. Used yellow, green and white. Then wrapped them in burlap and used twine and buttons. For the cupcakes I bought crates from michaels and stacked them, distressed them and painted the word cupcakes on them. Then I had 2 cupcake stands too. It was pretty cool. I'll try to post a pic but I'm going to work in a bit. We didnt have a guest book. I found an OLD window at an antique shop, replaced the glass, put our vows in one pane and had our guests write wishes on it with a window pen. It's hanging on our wall. I love it. Save-on-crafts is a life saver. I love that site. I can't remember where I got flowers from. For the tables I got flowers from publix. Ordered them in advance and my sister and I did all the centerpieces

Sorry for AF getting your prgirl. And for the BFNs for those who have been testing. 

I think it's your bday Nichole? Happy bday!!


----------



## frsttimemama

Morgan still thinking about you! 

Sorry for BFNs this morning :(

I tested. Found an Answer in my purse .. BFN. Super disappointing! Just want a BFP. Feeling out.. but maaaaaaybe I'm a late shower or maaaaaybe I'm the lesser of the two DPO's. Maaaaaybe maaaaaaybe maaaaaaybe! Story of my life!


----------



## TTCaWee1

Here is the cupcake display...


----------



## TTCaWee1




----------



## NDTaber9211

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls any idea what's going on with my chart? It's driving me mad. I can't have another cycle like last month :(

Hrmm. I'm not sure. Are you temping at the same time every morning?



prgirl_11 said:


> AF arrived last night. I just don't understand why I keep getting these BFPs even on days when I get my period! In April I had 14 BFPs on every HPT brand you can imagine. Not really sure what's wrong :-( I know I ovulate and implant, just not sure what goes wrong from there. Hormone imbalance? Implantation somewhere other than the uterus?
> 
> It has officially been one full of year that we've been TTC.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you! And sorry to all the others who got BFNs.

Have you gone to a doctor yet? Maybe you are having chemical pregnancies. That could explain why you are getting positive tests yet AF arrives.



TTCaWee1 said:


> I think it's your bday Nichole? Happy bday!!

Yes it is, thank you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Here are my :bfn: tests
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1849-1.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 14









IMAG1855-1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## asmcsm

Not a lot of good news this morning :?.

Morgan- so sorry you're still bleeding hun, got my FX for you.

Nichole-ugh! Sorry about bfn but its still early! And happy birthday!

Mommy- maybe you're having a fallback rise? Or maybe you just had a mini surge and haven't actually o'd yet

Marie- ugh :? I'm sorry girl. Sounds like a chemical pregnancy https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/chemical-pregnancy.html which in that case there's nothing you did wrong there was just something not right about the baby genetically or there's a hormone imbalance or something , unless you're one of those few that still bleeds during pregnancy.

Sandy- sorry about bfn! Hopefully it's just because you're less dpo than you thought!

Rachel-the cupcake stands are super cute


----------



## asmcsm

Nichole In the second pic I see a line on the FRER but I can't tell what color :?

My frer is in the bathroom sitting as we speak, will check in a few minutes


----------



## NDTaber9211

It might just be a shadow. I put a bright light on it, dismantled it, etc and saw nothing :(.


----------



## asmcsm

:bfn: ugh :? I don't see anything on the original or the invert. My temp has gotten to its highest today 99.04 but still no :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## asmcsm

Invert
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## brunettebimbo

NDTaber9211 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Girls any idea what's going on with my chart? It's driving me mad. I can't have another cycle like last month :(
> 
> Hrmm. I'm not sure. Are you temping at the same time everyClick to expand...

I woke late on the 24th by about 45 minutes. 

The 25th we had been out the night before, got to bed at 2am and was up nearly every 30 minutes, slept solid 5.15-7am so ticked sleep deprived, usually temp around 6.30am. 

Yesterday I temped at 5.45am after being woken by son countless times because of his sore arm. 

My son woke early again today so took temp at 5.45. 

Would they really wreck my chart?


----------



## morganwhite7

Has Cassidy taken one yet this a.m.? Good luck Ash.. Got my FX'd in bed for you ;)

It is a full period it seems. Aaron keeps saying maybe my body is just having trouble adjusting.. He's too scared to acknowledge what's happening. So just waiting it out. Still no tissue that I have seen...

In all honesty I'm so over this all.. I wish I could just adopt an adorable little African boy and call it a day. Lol. Don't mind me.


----------



## morganwhite7

Nicole I see a faint line too, you sure you see nothing IRL?


----------



## NDTaber9211

Omg my husband just made me cry. He works nights so he doesn't usually get home until 6:30-7am. He walks in with a hand picked bouquet of flowers and a birthday card. It just meant the world to me that he took the time, after a hard 11 hour shift, to find pretty flowers and pick them for me. He is just the best.


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> :bfn: ugh :? I don't see anything on the original or the invert. My temp has gotten to its highest today 99.04 but still no :bfp:

I just zoomed in on it and I see something on the FRER!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wavescrash

Morgan I think you should head to the er and see if they can find a source of the bleed or check the contents of your uterus. Maybe you passed it and didn't notice or the bleed is caused by something else that needs treated. If you're still pregnant you probably wanna know ;)


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee I'm only on my phone and I see something on the frer. Seriously. Better than I saw it yesterday.


----------



## NDTaber9211

brunettebimbo said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Girls any idea what's going on with my chart? It's driving me mad. I can't have another cycle like last month :(
> 
> Hrmm. I'm not sure. Are you temping at the same time everyClick to expand...
> 
> I woke late on the 24th by about 45 minutes.
> 
> The 25th we had been out the night before, got to bed at 2am and was up nearly every 30 minutes, slept solid 5.15-7am so ticked sleep deprived, usually temp around 6.30am.
> 
> Yesterday I temped at 5.45am after being woken by son countless times because of his sore arm.
> 
> My son woke early again today so took temp at 5.45.
> 
> Would they really wreck my chart?Click to expand...

Yeah it definitely can. Some women it doesn't really mess anything up but others it can through the whole chart out of whack. FF says to get a good 4 hours of sleep and to test at the same time every morning. Maybe that's whats going on!


----------



## wavescrash

Nichole I see something on the frer as well. I just think you and Ashlee are in denial, which is totally fair but like I said last night I'M considering them bfp's until af proves me wrong.


----------



## brunettebimbo

NDTaber9211 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Girls any idea what's going on with my chart? It's driving me mad. I can't have another cycle like last month :(
> 
> Hrmm. I'm not sure. Are you temping at the same time everyClick to expand...
> 
> I woke late on the 24th by about 45 minutes.
> 
> The 25th we had been out the night before, got to bed at 2am and was up nearly every 30 minutes, slept solid 5.15-7am so ticked sleep deprived, usually temp around 6.30am.
> 
> Yesterday I temped at 5.45am after being woken by son countless times because of his sore arm.
> 
> My son woke early again today so took temp at 5.45.
> 
> Would they really wreck my chart?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it definitely can. Some women it doesn't really mess anything up but others it can through the whole chart out of whack. FF says to get a good 4 hours of sleep and to test at the same time every morning. Maybe that's whats going on!Click to expand...

O bummer. I do usually but with the night out and my son being poorly I just haven't managed to :( I've discarded the really high temp because I'm pretty sure that's wrong. 

I could have sworn I O on CD14. I was swimming in EWCM, had awfully sore boobs and quite sharp cramping on left hand side!


----------



## asmcsm

Brunette-all those things could definitely make your chart more erratic. Also, are you temping orally or vaginally? I found my chart was much less erratic when I switched to vaginally. And ah! I ope ours right. I'm not seeing anything IRL but I'm also really trying not to have line eye this cycle because I was so let down the last one.

Morgan- thanks girl! I doubt Cassidy will be awake for a few hours hehe. Really hoping you're just one of those few that still get a period while pregnant. Your poor DH is probably so scared :hugs:

Nichole-awwww your hubby is so cute! That was very sweet of him!


----------



## frsttimemama

Awe Morgan! :( I know what you mean about adopting. We have some friends that did that last year actually, but their baby was from here in the US. I definitely won't count it out as an option, but not until we have exhausted all of our other options. 

I wish I knew for sure when I got a positive test the last time! I had no O day or LMP to compare it to for figuring though. They dated by ultrasound for me. I'll just wait I guess.. (I say that like I have another choice..) lol.

It stinks that everyone got BFNs this morning! :( We're not out til we're out though.. Gotta stay positive! I want it to be soon though.. we have all this stuff, clear down to a name. All we need is a baby!


----------



## asmcsm

I dunno, I'm just feeling so out :? Starting to think that all these amazing symptoms are just cuz I had really good progesterone levels this month. Fx I'm wrong though


----------



## brunettebimbo

I temp vaginally because I am a mouth breather :lol:


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> I temp vaginally because I am a mouth breather :lol:

Haha me too :thumbup:


----------



## morganwhite7

Me too Ash I hope you don't plan on quitting now bc I see somezing!!!! :) 

Waves I think you're right. If I'm still preggo I guess it would be smart to see what's wrong to protect bean.. 

The Ohio State game is coming on soon and DH was really excited for that. And I am kind of weary about going back again before 48 hrs, kinda want to wait at least 36 to give my levels time to do their thing.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I see absolutely nothing IRL :(


----------



## asmcsm

I looked at my FRER again and I think I might see a faint line but looks grayish to me :?


----------



## morganwhite7

Nichole- Hmm keep up the temping sweetie.. So nice of him to think of you and bring flowers after a long night of work. & HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I hope you have a line Ashlee. I looked at my tests in all different kind of lights, took it apart, zoomed, tweaked, etc and I saw nothing. I am only 11dpo so I know there is hope but these AF signs are killing me :(


----------



## RobertRedford

Happy birthday Nichole! Sorry about the bfn you're still sooo early!


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee... if you seriously don't see it on the FRER... you've lost your mind.
 



Attached Files:







ash.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## asmcsm

Probably wont test at all tomorrow cuz I don't want to be down the day of the Jason concert but will test Monday morning. Going to keep temping. Hoping that it will stay up at least 5 more days so I hit the 18 day mark which should mean I'm preggo.


----------



## asmcsm

Holy fuck! I see it there!


----------



## asmcsm

Pardon my language:blush:


----------



## morganwhite7

Dude you are totally preggo in denial!!!!!!


----------



## asmcsm

I'm not saying preggo until I get two solid lines that I can see without a tweak but I can't deny that there are lines there...still not going to test until Monday. Give that hcg an extra day to double ;)

I have been getting little episodes of nausea this morning. It's just coming and going. Good thing I found my sea bands last night! I've got 56 points on ovufriend


----------



## Disneybaby26

Trying to keep up but this three hr drive and MS isnt treating me well..

Ashlee- I definitely think I see something now!!

Nichole-Happy happy birthday hun!!

Morgan- thinking of you!! Xo


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh Hubby and I just had a fight. I don't know what the hell is wrong with him at the moment. He's horrible. Always shouting. Something is bothering him I know it is. He isn't like this usually. He won't talk to me though. Says nothing is wrong. He has his kids here this weekend and we always seem to fight when they are here because he's a different person. He says he isn't but he is. I was in the middle of making tea for us all so I've stopped and said he can make tea. I'm even tempted to go out and get pissed with the girls. I hate fighting :(

He said we've been fighting a lot recently, I honestly hadn't realised. We've bickered a bit but I wouldn't say fighting. I'm sat in tears. I'm honestly thinking of putting TTC on hold :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

Amanda, did you test or did AF start? Your ticker says you are on day 1.


----------



## NDTaber9211

brunettebimbo said:


> Eurgh Hubby and I just had a fight. I don't know what the hell is wrong with him at the moment. He's horrible. Always shouting. Something is bothering him I know it is. He isn't like this usually. He won't talk to me though. Says nothing is wrong. He has his kids here this weekend and we always seem to fight when they are here because he's a different person. He says he isn't but he is. I was in the middle of making tea for us all so I've stopped and said he can make tea. I'm even tempted to go out and get pissed with the girls. I hate fighting :(
> 
> He said we've been fighting a lot recently, I honestly hadn't realised. We've bickered a bit but I wouldn't say fighting. I'm sat in tears. I'm honestly thinking of putting TTC on hold :(

Do whatever is best for you and your husband. If you need a couple months break to reconnect and work on your relationship then do it! I've taken a few months hiatus before and it really does help. Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Thanks Kara :)

Ashlee- lol all for Jason Mraz!! ;) hopefully tomorrow flies by so we can see Monday's test :) faaaabulous symptom of nausea.. I had it too that early. Just little waves of it, but it wasn't normal so yeah sounds like maybe you have a beanie!! FX'd for you :)


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Girls any idea what's going on with my chart? It's driving me mad. I can't have another cycle like last month :(
> 
> Hrmm. I'm not sure. Are you temping at the same time every morning?
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived last night. I just don't understand why I keep getting these BFPs even on days when I get my period! In April I had 14 BFPs on every HPT brand you can imagine. Not really sure what's wrong :-( I know I ovulate and implant, just not sure what goes wrong from there. Hormone imbalance? Implantation somewhere other than the uterus?
> 
> It has officially been one full of year that we've been TTC.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you! And sorry to all the others who got BFNs.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you gone to a doctor yet? Maybe you are having chemical pregnancies. That could explain why you are getting positive tests yet AF arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> TTCaWee1 said:
> 
> 
> I think it's your bday Nichole? Happy bday!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is, thank you!Click to expand...

Yeah, I think that's what it is too. I will have to mention that at my appointment on Thursday. The first seven months of us TTC i got nothing, zip, zero, nada and then the chemicals started. Not sure if to call that progress LOL but I guess it's better than nothing!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh I can't help be a wee bit jealous of your symptoms and promising tweak Ashlee! I wish I had something like that going on. I hope your next test shows a super obvious :bfp:


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> Not a lot of good news this morning :?.
> 
> Morgan- so sorry you're still bleeding hun, got my FX for you.
> 
> Nichole-ugh! Sorry about bfn but its still early! And happy birthday!
> 
> Mommy- maybe you're having a fallback rise? Or maybe you just had a mini surge and haven't actually o'd yet
> 
> Marie- ugh :? I'm sorry girl. Sounds like a chemical pregnancy https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/chemical-pregnancy.html which in that case there's nothing you did wrong there was just something not right about the baby genetically or there's a hormone imbalance or something , unless you're one of those few that still bleeds during pregnancy.
> 
> Sandy- sorry about bfn! Hopefully it's just because you're less dpo than you thought!
> 
> Rachel-the cupcake stands are super cute

Thanks for the link! Time will tell. I'm not as bummed out as the last time since the BFPs were very light but well, we'll see!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck pr_girl (I forget your real name sorry :() at your dr appointment. Let us know whats going on.


----------



## prgirl_11

NDTaber9211 said:


> Omg my husband just made me cry. He works nights so he doesn't usually get home until 6:30-7am. He walks in with a hand picked bouquet of flowers and a birthday card. It just meant the world to me that he took the time, after a hard 11 hour shift, to find pretty flowers and pick them for me. He is just the best.

Hand picked is so much more special! <3 Happy birthday!!!:flower:


----------



## asmcsm

Brunette- I agree with Nichole, you and your DH should work on reconnecting for a bit and you never know it might make TTC better when you come back because you'll be more connected

Morgan-haha at least ill be easily distracted in the city and at Jason Mraz. Will still temp tomorrow. But the nausea hasn't. Been anything too bad just comes for a few minutes then goes but I'm hoping it means there's a little bean in there snuggling in!


----------



## asmcsm

Marie- maybe see if your doc will do a progesterone test on you around 7 dpo next cycle to see what your levels are. That way you can find out if its the likely cause.


----------



## wavescrash

Ashlee I also see something faint on the wondfo in the tweak if I zoom in closer on the picture.

Nichole I would have tweaked yours too but had to get off my computer and watch the girls while oh took a shower.


----------



## brunettebimbo

We usually are really connected. I don't know if its the stress of TTC that is doing this to him :( We are really hoping to Conceive before December as we will need to take a break for about 5 months! We can't afford anymore birthdays October-January as silly as that sounds!

I'm going to try talk to him tonight when the kids are in bed. Something is bothering him and I want to know what!


----------



## morganwhite7

Ashlee- Sounds like you are in for a treat :) :) :)

So when you look at them IRL are they pink?


----------



## prgirl_11

asmcsm said:


> Marie- maybe see if your doc will do a progesterone test on you around 7 dpo next cycle to see what your levels are. That way you can find out if its the likely cause.

That's what I thought too but I read that women who have a longer luteal phase have good progesterone levels so who knows? My luteal phase is 14-15 days. My previous doctor (before I moved two months ago) suggested the progesterone without even checking my levels. I'm glad I'm starting fresh with a new doctor. My appointment is right at 7DPO so I will mention it. Thanks for the suggestion ;-)

Also, I get really bad AF cramps and clots every month so maybe something is up. :shrug:


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> We usually are really connected. I don't know if its the stress of TTC that is doing this to him :( We are really hoping to TTC before December as we will need to take a break for about 5 months! We can't afford anymore birthdays October-January as silly as that sounds!
> 
> I'm going to try talk to him tonight when the kids are in bed. Something is bothering him and I want to know what!


Hmm :? Wonder what's eating at him. I hope the two of you work it out. And it doesn't sound silly at all. When I got pregnant before, my due date was end of dec, my family gave a collective groan because there are so many bdays plus Xmas in november and December so everyone's always broke lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

asmcsm said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> We usually are really connected. I don't know if its the stress of TTC that is doing this to him :( We are really hoping to TTC before December as we will need to take a break for about 5 months! We can't afford anymore birthdays October-January as silly as that sounds!
> 
> I'm going to try talk to him tonight when the kids are in bed. Something is bothering him and I want to know what!
> 
> 
> Hmm :? Wonder what's eating at him. I hope the two of you work it out. And it doesn't sound silly at all. When I got pregnant before, my due date was end of dec, my family gave a collective groan because there are so many bdays plus Xmas in november and December so everyone's always broke lolClick to expand...

In October we have out goddaughter, hubby's son and our son then November there's hubby's other son then December we have our other god daughters, Christmas and hubby's Dads! It's a pricey 3 months!


----------



## asmcsm

prgirl_11 said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Marie- maybe see if your doc will do a progesterone test on you around 7 dpo next cycle to see what your levels are. That way you can find out if its the likely cause.
> 
> That's what I thought too but I read that women who have a longer luteal phase have good progesterone levels so who knows? My luteal phase is 14-15 days. My previous doctor (before I moved two months ago) suggested the progesterone without even checking my levels. I'm glad I'm starting fresh with a new doctor. My appointment is right at 7DPO so I will mention it. Thanks for the suggestion ;-)
> 
> Also, I get really bad AF cramps and clots every month so maybe something is up. :shrug:Click to expand...

That's true, it is a sign of good progesterone. I also usually get really bad clots and cramps for AF but I've been taking 1 baby aspirin a day and my last AF was way less clotting and lighter as well as less cramping. Maybe you should try that. Also fertilitea helps reduce AF cramps too.


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm so jealous of those of you with nausea and sore boobs! I don't have either.. nausea Sunday night and dizzy Monday, but otherwise some cramps and back ache which is all I had last time.. and the spotting.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have no signs :(


----------



## RobertRedford

asmcsm said:


> Someone needs to make a special pee stick camera that shows lines perfectly...imagine the money you'd make on that...

 LOL!! And holy crap I see something on your FRER from this am! 


clynn11 said:


> Isn't that crazy?! She got positives on DIGIs before FRERs! Blows my mind lol
> 
> I hope it's a BFP! Guess we'll just have to see :) I hate limbo though lol

Whoa. maybe we should all be trying diff brands of tests! Have you tested this am? 


morganwhite7 said:


> SO excited for more FRER results.. Cassidy I saw a line starting too on your last one.
> 
> AFM- just woke up still terrified and bleeding like a period.
> 
> I think I'm out. But we'll see..

Oh hun I'm so sorry. Are you feeling okay? Are you going to go back to the ER? 

Nichole, I tested yesterday afternoon with a FrER after a 4 hour hold and got a bfn. No AF yet, my ticker is off and I'm on my phone so I can't change it right now. Super cramps, boobs still hurt, and I am still nauseous. I didn't test this am, going to save my last FrER until tomorrow. 
I see something on your tests tho..


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Someone needs to make a special pee stick camera that shows lines perfectly...imagine the money you'd make on that...
> 
> LOL!! And holy crap I see something on your FRER from this am!
> 
> 
> clynn11 said:
> 
> 
> Isn't that crazy?! She got positives on DIGIs before FRERs! Blows my mind lol
> 
> I hope it's a BFP! Guess we'll just have to see :) I hate limbo though lolClick to expand...
> 
> Whoa. maybe we should all be trying diff brands of tests! Have you tested this am?
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> SO excited for more FRER results.. Cassidy I saw a line starting too on your last one.
> 
> AFM- just woke up still terrified and bleeding like a period.
> 
> I think I'm out. But we'll see..Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun I'm so sorry. Are you feeling okay? Are you going to go back to the ER?
> 
> Nichole, I tested yesterday afternoon with a FrER after a 4 hour hold and got a bfn. No AF yet, my ticker is off and I'm on my phone so I can't change it right now. Super cramps, boobs still hurt, and I am still nauseous. I didn't test this am, going to save my last FrER until tomorrow.
> I see something on your tests tho..Click to expand...

Haha! Hoping it turns into something more in the next couple days!
Your symptoms sound so good though! It would be awesome if you got your BFP when you thought there was no chance this month cuz of DH's vericocele!


----------



## frsttimemama

Good luck Amanda! Im gonna test again Monday or Tuesday.. i'll let Hubby decide. Maybe it will bring good luck. I have a doctors appointment the 10th so im anxious for that. If your temp stays up for 18 days, that means you're pregnant?


----------



## asmcsm

They say that if your temp stays up 18+ days you're most likely pregnant because the leutal phase shouldn't go past that unless there's a lp defect.


----------



## pdxmom

Hi girls...
Ashlee excited for u...I don't c anything now but I'm on the phone ..waiting to c some progress 
Nichole Happy Birthday girl!!! Enjoy your day
Morgan I'm soo soo sorry Hun...u r in my thoughts and prayers..stay strong


----------



## frsttimemama

Thanks for the info! I had never heard that, but good to know!


----------



## asmcsm

So having smell sensitivity. Just walked past the kitchen sink which has only 2 dirty dishes soaking they've only been there maybe 24 hours. Literally almost puked in the sink. That smell was apparently revolting.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I wish I saw what you ladies are seeing on my test. I am going to stop harping on it and just relax. There's nothing I can do about it now. If my temp stays up tomorrow that will be a good sign. 12dpo is when it starts dipping for af.


----------



## clynn11

BFN on wondfo this morning. Stupid, stupid, faulty tests.


----------



## NDTaber9211

clynn11 said:


> BFN on wondfo this morning. Stupid, stupid, faulty tests.

I'm sorry Cassidy :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

Cassidy, I'm sorry!!


----------



## clynn11

Omg i'm soooo emotional today! Just started crying typing that birthday status to my little sister. NOT normal for me lol. Also lots of creamy CM.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICHOLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

clynn11 said:


> Omg i'm soooo emotional today! Just started crying typing that birthday status to my little sister. NOT normal for me lol. Also lots of creamy CM.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICHOLE!!!!!!!!!

I'm so sorry Cassidy. We will all get our BFP in due time. I know it's hard to wait until our turn. Big hug.


----------



## clynn11

Sorry AF got you Marie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## frsttimemama

I'm usually a positive polly, but I don't want to wait. I know this is only my first cycle TTC after our loss, but I'm so impatient! And I want it for all of you, too. Maybe God is trying to teach me something.. but I wish he wouldnt and focus on the druggies, tramps, and women who are pregnant every time you turn around! I'm not mean or wish anything bad on anyone, but I sure don't understand it.


----------



## VivianJean

clynn11 said:


> Omg i'm soooo emotional today! Just started crying typing that birthday status to my little sister. NOT normal for me lol. Also lots of creamy CM.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICHOLE!!!!!!!!!

Hey girl, sorry for you feeling this way x hugs... Wish we all lived close #communalpoas #icecreamfest


----------



## clynn11

Not really emotional over the BFN, i'm so used to those now! Lol. Just overly-emotional today and thinking of my little sister turning 18 and growing up made me cry like a baby at work lol. Hoping it's some hormones kicking in ;)

Lol but thank you ladies for the support!!!!

Nichole- tweak for you! I see something on the FRER in this pic, saw it before tweaking too.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1855-1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 14









IMAG1855-12.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## clynn11

Ash I see something on your FRER too!!! ...and maybe the wondfo too on invert!
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9









image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RobertRedford

Cassidy, you're still soooo early! Don't give up get! 

Ash, your symptoms keep getting better and better! I am going to test again tomorrow unless I get my blood work back today. 

Amelia, lol at the #communalpoas BAHAHA. Sorry about AF. I would love to meet you all in person sometime! Ashlee, Cassidy, Nichole and I are somewhat close. 

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## clynn11

LMAO just noticed the communal POAS lmaooooo. That would be HILARIOUS. But it really would be awesome to put together a big BNB get together, if only we all lived closer to each other!! Grrr.

AF is due Wednesday, POSSIBLY Thursday since I got 2 days of OPKs this month. Either 9 or 10dpo today.


----------



## RobertRedford

One of these days, we should try to arrange it! How much fun would that be? 

Having serious AF cramps today.


----------



## clynn11

Morgan, I hope you are okay :hugs: :hugs <3 Keep us updated <3


----------



## prgirl_11

It's amazing how we are all so far away (I'm in Florida, U.S.) yet we can bond over our desire to have children. It's a beautiful thing to be able to support each other in the tough times and rejoice in each other's happiness as well. :)


----------



## wavescrash

Last night when I was trying to fall asleep I had this random pain in my left hip area or ovary. I had that last pregnancy and it turned out to be a UTI but it hurt so much more. I woke up and it was gone thankfully.

But we were just out shopping with the girls and I started to get really crampy. I'm hoping its just because I was on my feet for awhile though I've not had that problem being in my feet at work for 8 hours so we'll see. They say to drink water and lay down for an hour to see if the cramping goes away.


----------



## prgirl_11

So I've been reading up on chemical pregnancies all day and I think it's safe to say that, yes, I've had three of them, especially since the blood test confirmed on the second one. I've had all the symptoms I read :( At least now I feel better prepared for Thursday's appointment.

wavescrash, I've read that it's normal to have cramps during pregnancy. Keep an eye on it and call your doctor if it doesn't go away.


----------



## clynn11

Awe, I'm sure everything is fine Waves- just some cramping and stretching to make more room for your growing babe! Sending lots of love your way and hope you start feeling better!!!

marie- I agree. This is an awesome group of girls filled with so much support :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

I agree.. A fabulous group of ladies. It's like whatever happens you can always hop on here for some love and support, I think we've turned it into a great thing :) 

Still "on my period". Haven't moved from bed, Aaron has been waiting on me all day :) I have almost NO cramping, just dull aches I'd expect to have. Still clots when I pee so I'm not being overly optimistic.

Trying to make it til the a.m. so that my poor hubby doesn't have to spend another 6 hours at the ER all night. And so that hopefully, if there IS a bean in there, my bloods will look better. 

I feel nice and rested though and a bit more at peace with all of this.


----------



## clynn11

:hugs: Morgan, hoping for the best outcome for you both and your little appleseed. <3 

:hugs: To you as well Marie. I've never had a chemical or a miscarriage, but am so sorry for your losses and am here if you need to talk :hugs: hopefully your appointment can shed some light as to what is going on.


----------



## clynn11

frsttime- your chart looks GREAT hun and you are NOT out until AF shows! :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

prgirl_11 said:


> AF arrived last night. I just don't understand why I keep getting these BFPs even on days when I get my period! In April I had 14 BFPs on every HPT brand you can imagine. Not really sure what's wrong :-( I know I ovulate and implant, just not sure what goes wrong from there. Hormone imbalance? Implantation somewhere other than the uterus?
> 
> It has officially been one full of year that we've been TTC.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you! And sorry to all the others who got BFNs.

oh hun i'm sorry, reading and catching up i've seen you have had 3 chemicals, do we know what causes that? chemicals are the one that always confuse me. i don't quite get them.



asmcsm said:


> Not a lot of good news this morning :?.
> 
> Morgan- so sorry you're still bleeding hun, got my FX for you.
> 
> Nichole-ugh! Sorry about bfn but its still early! And happy birthday!
> 
> Mommy- maybe you're having a fallback rise? Or maybe you just had a mini surge and haven't actually o'd yet
> 
> Marie- ugh :? I'm sorry girl. Sounds like a chemical pregnancy https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/chemical-pregnancy.html which in that case there's nothing you did wrong there was just something not right about the baby genetically or there's a hormone imbalance or something , unless you're one of those few that still bleeds during pregnancy.
> 
> Sandy- sorry about bfn! Hopefully it's just because you're less dpo than you thought!
> 
> Rachel-the cupcake stands are super cute

ugh i better o for real, lol poor dh can't take much more!!!



brunettebimbo said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Girls any idea what's going on with my chart? It's driving me mad. I can't have another cycle like last month :(
> 
> Hrmm. I'm not sure. Are you temping at the same time everyClick to expand...
> 
> I woke late on the 24th by about 45 minutes.
> 
> The 25th we had been out the night before, got to bed at 2am and was up nearly every 30 minutes, slept solid 5.15-7am so ticked sleep deprived, usually temp around 6.30am.
> 
> Yesterday I temped at 5.45am after being woken by son countless times because of his sore arm.
> 
> My son woke early again today so took temp at 5.45.
> 
> Would they really wreck my chart?Click to expand...

i agree with the other ladies, yeah, it really can screw up your chart!! really bad actually.



brunettebimbo said:


> Eurgh Hubby and I just had a fight. I don't know what the hell is wrong with him at the moment. He's horrible. Always shouting. Something is bothering him I know it is. He isn't like this usually. He won't talk to me though. Says nothing is wrong. He has his kids here this weekend and we always seem to fight when they are here because he's a different person. He says he isn't but he is. I was in the middle of making tea for us all so I've stopped and said he can make tea. I'm even tempted to go out and get pissed with the girls. I hate fighting :(
> 
> He said we've been fighting a lot recently, I honestly hadn't realised. We've bickered a bit but I wouldn't say fighting. I'm sat in tears. I'm honestly thinking of putting TTC on hold :(

oh hun i'm so sorry, i hope that you get a chance to sit and talk to him and he'll open up to you so you can get what's going on. 



morganwhite7 said:


> I agree.. A fabulous group of ladies. It's like whatever happens you can always hop on here for some love and support, I think we've turned it into a great thing :)
> 
> Still "on my period". Haven't moved from bed, Aaron has been waiting on me all day :) I have almost NO cramping, just dull aches I'd expect to have. Still clots when I pee so I'm not being overly optimistic.
> 
> Trying to make it til the a.m. so that my poor hubby doesn't have to spend another 6 hours at the ER all night. And so that hopefully, if there IS a bean in there, my bloods will look better.
> 
> I feel nice and rested though and a bit more at peace with all of this.

thinking of you constantly morgan and hoping for all the best. Whatever happens we're all with you on it.

Sorry for all the bfns today- however i see faint lines on most tests!!!

afm: cramping for me is back on left side again th last half hour or so, so just kind of taking it easy. going to dtd tonight through sunday if dh can manage, then i'm planning on taking monday off for him to recoop, and then do as many days as he can manage again, and then repeat. hopefully we will get the confirmed o and i won't have to move into a new plan. i only have one opk left and i'm using it at 8 pm. we'll see what that looks like.


----------



## clynn11

I SEE ALL OF YOU VIEWING THIS THREAD.

Work is slow.

What are you ladies doing?!?!?! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm chilling watching X-Factor and sulking about my chart! 9pm here :)


----------



## clynn11

Ladies, if this is not the cycle I am SO EXCITED for next cycle! DH has been feeling much better lately and I have softcups!!! Lol I'm pumped and ready to make this baby!!!!!!

48 points for me on FF and 32 on ovufriend. How are your ladies points looking? I wonder if i'd have more points if I charted BBT this month lol


----------



## clynn11

Morgan- add BrunetteBimbo to the front page when you get a chance ;)

Brunettebimbo- I forgot if you said, but what is your name if you'd prefer us to call you by that? If not we can continue calling you by your username, NBD. Your chart looks a bit erratic, hoping you O soon hun!! Do you use OPKs?


----------



## morganwhite7

Sounds good just need a name.. Also girls idk if Sonia remembers about the thread, can someone FB her and see if she wants to give it away? 

Tomorrow is the first.. Whoever starts can just copy the list majigg and paste and update as needed. Intros too :)

So yah see what's up w/ Sonia or someone hurry & claim so we aren't über late like this month ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

My name is pretty unique and our TTC is secret IRL so probably best calling me by my username or BB for short? Hope you don't mind. 

This is cycle 2 off the pill. I came off in June. Never had a problem coming off before :(


----------



## clynn11

Of course that's not a problem, BB!  

I'll message Sonia- she may still be out of town and I don't want us to create a new thread and her be upset about it :( But if she doesn't, and no one else wants to- I will! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

clynn11 said:


> Ladies, if this is not the cycle I am SO EXCITED for next cycle! DH has been feeling much better lately and I have softcups!!! Lol I'm pumped and ready to make this baby!!!!!!
> 
> 48 points for me on FF and 32 on ovufriend. How are your ladies points looking? I wonder if i'd have more points if I charted BBT this month lol

I have 56pts on ovufriend, wish I knew how many on ff but I'm not paying for te VIP if I might get a bfp in a couple days lol


----------



## prgirl_11

mommyxofxone said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived last night. I just don't understand why I keep getting these BFPs even on days when I get my period! In April I had 14 BFPs on every HPT brand you can imagine. Not really sure what's wrong :-( I know I ovulate and implant, just not sure what goes wrong from there. Hormone imbalance? Implantation somewhere other than the uterus?
> 
> It has officially been one full of year that we've been TTC.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you! And sorry to all the others who got BFNs.
> 
> oh hun i'm sorry, reading and catching up i've seen you have had 3 chemicals, do we know what causes that? chemicals are the one that always confuse me. i don't quite get them.
> 
> 
> 
> asmcsm said:
> 
> 
> Not a lot of good news this morning :?.
> 
> Morgan- so sorry you're still bleeding hun, got my FX for you.
> 
> Nichole-ugh! Sorry about bfn but its still early! And happy birthday!
> 
> Mommy- maybe you're having a fallback rise? Or maybe you just had a mini surge and haven't actually o'd yet
> 
> Marie- ugh :? I'm sorry girl. Sounds like a chemical pregnancy https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/chemical-pregnancy.html which in that case there's nothing you did wrong there was just something not right about the baby genetically or there's a hormone imbalance or something , unless you're one of those few that still bleeds during pregnancy.
> 
> Sandy- sorry about bfn! Hopefully it's just because you're less dpo than you thought!
> 
> Rachel-the cupcake stands are super cuteClick to expand...
> 
> ugh i better o for real, lol poor dh can't take much more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Girls any idea what's going on with my chart? It's driving me mad. I can't have another cycle like last month :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hrmm. I'm not sure. Are you temping at the same time everyClick to expand...
> 
> I woke late on the 24th by about 45 minutes.
> 
> The 25th we had been out the night before, got to bed at 2am and was up nearly every 30 minutes, slept solid 5.15-7am so ticked sleep deprived, usually temp around 6.30am.
> 
> Yesterday I temped at 5.45am after being woken by son countless times because of his sore arm.
> 
> My son woke early again today so took temp at 5.45.
> 
> Would they really wreck my chart?Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with the other ladies, yeah, it really can screw up your chart!! really bad actually.
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Eurgh Hubby and I just had a fight. I don't know what the hell is wrong with him at the moment. He's horrible. Always shouting. Something is bothering him I know it is. He isn't like this usually. He won't talk to me though. Says nothing is wrong. He has his kids here this weekend and we always seem to fight when they are here because he's a different person. He says he isn't but he is. I was in the middle of making tea for us all so I've stopped and said he can make tea. I'm even tempted to go out and get pissed with the girls. I hate fighting :(
> 
> He said we've been fighting a lot recently, I honestly hadn't realised. We've bickered a bit but I wouldn't say fighting. I'm sat in tears. I'm honestly thinking of putting TTC on hold :(Click to expand...
> 
> oh hun i'm so sorry, i hope that you get a chance to sit and talk to him and he'll open up to you so you can get what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> morganwhite7 said:
> 
> 
> I agree.. A fabulous group of ladies. It's like whatever happens you can always hop on here for some love and support, I think we've turned it into a great thing :)
> 
> Still "on my period". Haven't moved from bed, Aaron has been waiting on me all day :) I have almost NO cramping, just dull aches I'd expect to have. Still clots when I pee so I'm not being overly optimistic.
> 
> Trying to make it til the a.m. so that my poor hubby doesn't have to spend another 6 hours at the ER all night. And so that hopefully, if there IS a bean in there, my bloods will look better.
> 
> I feel nice and rested though and a bit more at peace with all of this.Click to expand...
> 
> thinking of you constantly morgan and hoping for all the best. Whatever happens we're all with you on it.
> 
> Sorry for all the bfns today- however i see faint lines on most tests!!!
> 
> afm: cramping for me is back on left side again th last half hour or so, so just kind of taking it easy. going to dtd tonight through sunday if dh can manage, then i'm planning on taking monday off for him to recoop, and then do as many days as he can manage again, and then repeat. hopefully we will get the confirmed o and i won't have to move into a new plan. i only have one opk left and i'm using it at 8 pm. we'll see what that looks like.Click to expand...

Not sure what causes them for me. Apparently, there are many factors. :shrug:


----------



## morganwhite7

BB is good, adding you now :)

MOMMYXOFXONE- Do you have a name we can use while I'm updating?


----------



## brunettebimbo

MofO :rofl:


----------



## morganwhite7

Cass- okay I hear you calling 2nd.. It was lucky for me this month. Lol when I went back to update I saw I wrote "comeonn aug 16th 9dpo!" and that was the day I ended up seeing two lines! And I was on AF when i wrote that, pretty crazy!!


----------



## morganwhite7

LMAO @ BB !!!!!!!!

Hahahaha wonder if she'd approve?! ;)


----------



## clynn11

Nice Ash! Lol I love VIP on FF, I have 145 days left before I have to renew it, FX I am pregnant LONG before then! Lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

morganwhite7 said:


> LMAO @ BB !!!!!!!!
> 
> Hahahaha wonder if she'd approve?! ;)

I call her it on another thread. I didn't see it like that. I innocently saw it as M of O! Lol


----------



## RobertRedford

Holy chattiness! I'm off to my sisters birthday party. Just got super nauseous so I dont think im going to drink, just incase


----------



## morganwhite7

Oh lol well I laughed a bit when I saw that! If you talk to her on another thread can you see if she can give us a name or if she'd rly like MofO..?


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yeah morgan totally hilarious to me, you can so call me that lol!!! Mofo. should've looked at my username carefully before picking it LMAO!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Or you can call me Beth. But i'm really ok with either, as i find it so hilarious


----------



## NDTaber9211

clynn11 said:


> Not really emotional over the BFN, i'm so used to those now! Lol. Just overly-emotional today and thinking of my little sister turning 18 and growing up made me cry like a baby at work lol. Hoping it's some hormones kicking in ;)
> 
> Lol but thank you ladies for the support!!!!
> 
> Nichole- tweak for you! I see something on the FRER in this pic, saw it before tweaking too.

Hrmmm... I actually do see something on the invert one... I swear I didn't see anything IRL and believe me, I looked like hell.


----------



## frsttimemama

clynn11 said:


> Ladies, if this is not the cycle I am SO EXCITED for next cycle! DH has been feeling much better lately and I have softcups!!! Lol I'm pumped and ready to make this baby!!!!!!
> 
> 48 points for me on FF and 32 on ovufriend. How are your ladies points looking? I wonder if i'd have more points if I charted BBT this month lol

I have 59 on FF and 42 on Ovufriend. Fingers crossed for us!


----------



## asmcsm

Shoot, it seems like the scores are higher on ff than ovufriend a which means if I have 56 on ovufriend it would probably be pretty high on ff! Damn wish I would have paid for the VIP at the beginning of the month...


----------



## clynn11

Sonia said she still really wants to do it but is currently at her baby shower so she won't be able to set it up until late tonight/early tomorrow. So that should be fine. She told us to come up with a name though! Lol


----------



## asmcsm

They gave me 10 free days of VIP at the beginning of the month, but seriously what am I gonna use it for at the beginning of the month?


----------



## NDTaber9211

I liked the one Katrina came up with. It was something like Dear AF, Please Remember, We Want Our Bfp's In September


----------



## asmcsm

I like that one


----------



## clynn11

"This'll be the month to remember, with BFPs in September!" ?


----------



## asmcsm

That ones good too

Ugh I have the hugest freaking headache right now and DH isirritating me, especially his music...this is going to be a long drive...lol


----------



## clynn11

hahaha oh no Ash! Tell him to knock-it off! He needs to treat his possibly preggo lady delicately and cater to you! ;) lmao


----------



## NDTaber9211

That's a good one too Cassidy!

Punch DH and tell him to turn the music down Ashlee :haha:


----------



## asmcsm

Lmao I keep reaching over and turning it down but the thing with dubstep is that not every song is as loud as the next one so even though its at a decent level for one, te next one will be ridiculously loud lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Girls, Agnus Castus......opinions please?


----------



## asmcsm

brunettebimbo said:


> Girls, Agnus Castus......opinions please?

That's just vitex/chasteberry right? I swear it has so many names. I drink fertilitea which has it in it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I honestly don't know! :lol:


----------



## NDTaber9211

That never worked for me but it has for others


----------



## asmcsm

This month, this is what I did to get my cycle back on track:

1 prenatal per day
1 organic maca 500mg per day 
1 baby aspirin 81mg per day 
1 evening primrose oil per day up until o for better cm
2tsp guaifenesin(robitissin) twice a day 5 days leading up to expected o for better cm
2cups fertilitea per day(I stopped at o this month but usually keep drinking)

Oh and then I ate 1/5 pineapple including core per day for 5 days after o as well as a handful of sunflower seeds a day since the bromelain and selenium are good for implantation


----------



## prgirl_11

Not October, not November, BFPs in September !

Not October, not November, our BFPs come in September!


I feel like a wanna-be cheerleader LOL :happydance:


----------



## Cowgirl07

Hi ladies, I am on but only for a minute. AF is being a terror-I hate her. But any updates?


----------



## morganwhite7

Mommy- I can put Beth down for you and the the girls can just call you Mofo as they please.. Lol!! ;)

AFM- We are going to the ER tomorrow, hopefully before 11 a.m. to beat the wait.

So freakin nervous.. Baby or no baby that is really big news. Hopefully I can get some good sleep tonight.

On a positive note- Aaron went shopping, did laundry, cleaned, and made me a grilled chicken Caesar salad for dinner. He has REALLY stepped up today.. I said something to him yesterday about how he wasn't taking me seriously and asked how he'd feel if this was happening to him.. Think it made him think twice about how he was treating me. But it sucks because in addition to his Mr. Momming today, he also is a freakin horndog and I'm not allowed to have sex til 8 weeks now. Lol he always is all over me when I can't have him and I hate it.. I just want some hubby lovin to make my heart feel better ;)


----------



## frsttimemama

Sorry Morgan! Hopefully everything will be okay!!


----------



## asmcsm

Finally in SF! The bay bridge being closed is a major pain in the ass! Traffic sucks more than usual :? Might not be on much tonight but will use an IC in the morning since I can't possibly go without peeing on something tomorrow lol and Monday the FRER!


----------



## mommyxofxone

How are thing going morgan? 


took my last opk tonight, finally cooling down, much lighter, so looks like we should be covered, just waiting for the confrim from ff


----------



## morganwhite7

Doing good Beth.. I'm not going anywhere tonight!! I think we're just gonna go at like 10 tomorrow morning. I'm excited to see what my bloodwork looks like. It will have been 72 hours so it should be doubled by then. Scared and anxious.. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## MrsAmk

Hey Morgan, just wanted to say I will be praying for you and your little bean tonight! I'd like to join this thread too if that's cool :) I am doing IUI on Monday, so fingers crossed we both have our rainbows next year!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck MrsAmk


----------



## jury3

prgirl_11-Sorry AF showed... I can't imagine how heartbreaking that must be. Have you talked to a doc previously about it?

Ashlee-I definitely saw something on both tests in the tweaked pic...

Nichole-I think I saw something on yours too! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MrsAmk-Welcome!

AFM-I'm visiting my mom, but wanted to catch up a bit. Told her this morning. I walked in and was like, "I have to pee" peed on a digi, came out and said "I peed on this for you" she was like "It's already showing? Are you really pregnant? Awesome!" She's excited :) I just hope this baby sticks!!!!

Baby dust to everyone! Can't wait to see some bfps!


----------



## jury3

Morgan-you've been on my mind all day and will be tomorrow too... I hope you get some peace of mind if nothing else tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey so glad to see you here!! And how exciting that you guys are trying IUI, we just had a BFP (Julie) thanks to that!! & your name is Molly if I remember correctly right? I can go ahead and add you to the front page if you'd like :) Btw still think Silas is such a beautiful little boy.. That picture is priceless. 

& Thanks girls <3

AFM- I am having a bit more cramping and passing more clots. Just made some yum Southern green beans, bacon, potatoes. Taking a shower (Aaron got me some tingly tea tree peppermint shampoo:)) and heading to bed, hopefully I get some sleep. Going back to ER in the morning, hoping there's still a bean in there. 

Good luck to all you testers :)


----------



## asmcsm

Welcome mrsamk! I'm ashlee. A lot of us go by first names because we've been together a long time, would you like us to call you by mrsamk or something else? Lots of baby dust to you!

Julie- I know! Will be peeing on an IC tomorrow and if I see something without tweak I might use FRER but if not saving it for Monday :). So glad you're mom is so excited! So funny that's how you told her lol


----------



## RobertRedford

AF just arrived. While I'm out to dinner celebrating my sisters bday wearing a white lace mini dress. Awesome


----------



## asmcsm

RobertRedford said:


> AF just arrived. While I'm out to dinner celebrating my sisters bday wearing a white lace mini dress. Awesome

Oh shit :? Typical AF fashion...always when you wear white. Sorry she got you Amanda! Hope you're having fun at your sisters bday though! Now you can have a few drinks!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Sorry the witch got you :( Amanda


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry Amanda :(

Thinking of you Morgan.


----------



## VivianJean

morganwhite7 said:


> Doing good Beth.. I'm not going anywhere tonight!! I think we're just gonna go at like 10 tomorrow morning. I'm excited to see what my bloodwork looks like. It will have been 72 hours so it should be doubled by then. Scared and anxious.. Wish me luck!!!

Luck Morgan x 




RobertRedford said:


> AF just arrived. While I'm out to dinner celebrating my sisters bday wearing a white lace mini dress. Awesome

F*ck the :witch:



MrsAmk said:


> Hey Morgan, just wanted to say I will be praying for you and your little bean tonight! I'd like to join this thread too if that's cool :) I am doing IUI on Monday, so fingers crossed we both have our rainbows next year!!

Welcome!

Nothing to report here - AF was heavy as all hell for about 30 hours with teeth clenching pain and then nothing and very little bleed which is a bit odd so I'm glad I have a gyno appoint on tues. Reconciled with the housemate. We hung out today, he got his hair cut and I got my nails all done real pretty :happydance: and went to lunch and I got so fat on friend pickles and cider it was disgraceful. Consequently I've only eaten a cucumber tonight for dinner after I input the calories into my diet tracker and realized I ate about 750 calories in less then 10 minutes. Ouch:toothpick:


----------



## morganwhite7

Sonia If you see this, plz pick any name and make our new thread today or tomorrow if you wouldn't mind please and thank you :)

They had some cute ideas maybe 20 pages back.. Lol!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Oooo if I discard Fridays temp and the totally wrong one from the Sunday I get crosshairs. Do you reckon that's correct? 

CD13 is the night where I had been up drinking all night, climbed into bed at 2am and was up and down all night, solid sleep 5.15-7am and usually temp at 6-6.30am so discarded. Fridays was taken around 5.50am so earlier than usual!


----------



## pdxmom

Ladies ive made the new thread...go ahead and go crazyy...:haha:

This'll be the month to remember, with BFPs in September!

i dont know how to post the link here...so mayb one of u can do tht....or just look for my last posts and ull find it :D


----------



## pdxmom

OOPSS.....HERE U GO 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/f...267-thisll-month-remember-bfps-september.html

This is the wrong list......click on the link below in the next comment


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's in the wrong section Hun. It may get moved :)


----------



## pdxmom

redid it...try this link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...271-thisll-month-remember-bfps-september.html


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks for all your support yesterday girls. Hubby and I spoke today, he said its not us or TTC, he's stressed about work and unfortunately I'm getting the brunt of it. We finished talking and ended up :sex: on the kitchen counter :rofl:


----------



## mommyxofxone

RobertRedford said:


> AF just arrived. While I'm out to dinner celebrating my sisters bday wearing a white lace mini dress. Awesome

oh hun that's terrible. :( :hugs:



MrsAmk said:


> Hey Morgan, just wanted to say I will be praying for you and your little bean tonight! I'd like to join this thread too if that's cool :) I am doing IUI on Monday, so fingers crossed we both have our rainbows next year!!

Hi :wave: welcome!



brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks for all your support yesterday girls. Hubby and I spoke today, he said its not us or TTC, he's stressed about work and unfortunately I'm getting the brunt of it. We finished talking and ended up :sex: on the kitchen counter :rofl:

lol! so glad everything's ok and it's not you guys! :)





as for the rest of you, see you in the new thread :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well poop, temp is staring to go down. I think it will be even lower.tomorrow and I'll be staring af soon. Hopefully I'm wrong and maybe it's late implantation or something. Took an ic anyways and it was negative. Will do a frer tomorrow if my temp looks better.


----------



## morganwhite7

See you all in the new thread.. Thanks a bunch Sonia!!! :)


----------



## VivianJean

brunettebimbo said:


> Thanks for all your support yesterday girls. Hubby and I spoke today, he said its not us or TTC, he's stressed about work and unfortunately I'm getting the brunt of it. We finished talking and ended up :sex: on the kitchen counter :rofl:

H to the O to the T


----------



## clynn11

It wont let me into the new thread for some reason :(


----------



## clynn11

Hehe nvm was clicking wrong link lol


----------

